# Dienstagstreff Kottenforst/Ramersdorf/Königswinter der Gemütlichfahrer - Teil 2



## Thomas (23. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

das sich in letzter Zeit ein paar MTB´ler des öfteren am Dienstag zur gemütlichen Feierabendtrainingsrunde treffen, eröffne ich hier mal einen neuen Thread.

Die Treffpunkte sind in Ramersdorf am Parkplatz der U-Bahn und/oder in Königswinter Eingang Nachtigallental.

Gefahren wird je nach Lust und Laune im 7Gb, Kottenforst oder Umgebung.

Mitfahrer/innen sollten in der Lage sein, 500 - 1000 Hm oder 30 - 50 Km am Stück bei ruhigem Tempo mitzufahren.

Es gibt kein offizielles Guiding, wo gefahren wird ist immer eine spontane Entscheidung vor Ort oder hier im Forum.

Warnung noch: Es passiert schon einmal, daß es unterwegs während der Fahrt etwas Verzällche gibt und dabei sogar gelacht wird!

Unfallfrei Fahrt und Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2010)

...ihr wollt dem Käfer Konkurrenz im käfern  machen 


Na, ob das mal gut geht...?

Wie schaut es Dienstag aus? Jemand unterwegs?

Und Montag 01.11., Start Winterpokal? 
Wenn Wetter ist, würde ich dann große Runde Hennef/Siegburg/Ho-Chi fahren wollen.

Schönes WE


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Oktober 2010)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,
> 
> das sich in letzter Zeit ein paar MTB´ler des öfteren am Dienstag zur gemütlichen Feierabendtrainingsrunde treffen, eröffne ich hier mal einen neuen Thread.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt läuft der *gute Boris* schon als Zombie durch den Thread...


----------



## Merlin (23. Oktober 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ihr wollt dem Käfer Konkurrenz im käfern  machen
> 
> 
> Na, ob das mal gut geht...?
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich Dienstag gerne fahren. Müssen wir aber abwarten.

A propos, dem Käfer VIEL GLÜCK morgen auf Maui...


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2010)

Angela und ich wollten um 13 Uhr in Ramersdorf los ins 7-geb. hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## LukePC (24. Oktober 2010)

Hätt ich heut morgen mal den Rechner angemacht...
Wollte eigentlich lieber auf Asphalt fahren (trockener und weniger Fußgänger), aber mit dem Rad gibbet grad Probleme mit der Schaltung 

Ich hoffe ihr genießt das Wetter und ärgert nicht zu viele 2-Beiner


----------



## monsterchen (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe für morgen eine kleine Runde ins LMB gesetzt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11003

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2010)

Und ich für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11004


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Hätt ich heut morgen mal den Rechner angemacht...
> Wollte eigentlich lieber auf Asphalt fahren (trockener und weniger Fußgänger), aber mit dem Rad gibbet grad Probleme mit der Schaltung
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr genießt das Wetter und ärgert nicht zu viele 2-Beiner



war sehr schön gestern im 7-geb. Hat alles gepasst, die Wege trocken die Laufräder schwer und die Lichtspiele mit der uns die Sonne erfreut hat waren prima.


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2010)

Dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass es bis Dienstag zumindest so bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin die nächsten 7 Wochen beruflich unterwegs und damit erstmal "aus dem Rennen". 

Viel Spass! + bis die Tage!  
Tobi


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich bin die nächsten 7 Wochen beruflich unterwegs und damit erstmal "aus dem Rennen".
> 
> Viel Spass! + bis die Tage!
> Tobi



Grüß mir die Jungs und viel Spass ich beneide dich schon jetzt.


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2010)

...bin jobtechnisch leider raus für heute, aber das Wetter ist echt lecker, viel Spass euch!

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ups, Doppelpost


----------



## Merlin (26. Oktober 2010)

Für die Beueler Interessenten: Ich bin um 18.10 Uhr am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Freckles (26. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Für die Beueler Interessenten: Ich bin um 18.10 Uhr am Chinaschiff.



Ich muss mit der Sbahn fahren, da Micha mein Rad mitbringt.

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (26. Oktober 2010)

Jut, dann bis am Parkplatz.


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Tour gestern: zwei Kettenrisse  und ein ausgewachsener Plattfuß. Brachte ein ungünstiges Rollzeit zu Tourzeit-Verhältnis .

Wir haben aber gelernt, dass man nicht genug Glieder, also Kettenglieder, dabei haben kann (nur um das Niveau vom dunklen Wald aufzugreifen ). Danke nochmal an Merlin für Dein Glied  (nachdem ich zuvor mein Glied an Micha abgetreten hatte).


@ Joe.breeze: habe Dir eine Mail geschickt, bitte schick´mir Deine E-Mail Adresse per PN damit ich Dir den Track zusenden kann.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Freckles (27. Oktober 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Schöne Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Tour gestern: zwei Kettenrisse  und ein ausgewachsener Plattfuß. Brachte ein ungünstiges Rollzeit zu Tourzeit-Verhältnis .
> 
> Wir haben aber gelernt, dass man nicht genug Glieder, also Kettenglieder, dabei haben kann (nur um das Niveau vom dunklen Wald aufzugreifen ). Danke nochmal an Merlin für Dein Glied  (nachdem ich zuvor mein Glied an Micha abgetreten hatte).
> 
> ...



Ja, das war schon eine denkwürdige Tour gestern, aber trotzdem lustig . Da werd ich mir wohl auch mal ein Glied zulegen, man kann ja nie wissen und ein Gummi mit zu haben schadet auch nicht ....


----------



## joe.breeze (27. Oktober 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> (nur um das Niveau vom dunklen Wald aufzugreifen ).


Gut dass es so dunkel war, da hat niemand was gesehen...




Dart schrieb:


> @ Joe.breeze: habe Dir eine Mail geschickt
> Gruß
> Jörg


 ich Dir auch...

Ulf


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja, das war schon eine denkwürdige Tour gestern, aber trotzdem lustig . Da werd ich mir wohl auch mal ein Glied zulegen, man kann ja nie wissen und ein Gummi mit zu haben schadet auch nicht ....


 

Und das aus deinem Munde! 

Kinners, zur Ordnung...


----------



## Freckles (27. Oktober 2010)

Apropos kalt, Winter, etc. 

http://www.thermogloves.eu/index.ph...HOwhA&XTCsid=ca2d74a72a6c8a2b675d665dcb86480b

Gute Radwinterhandschuhe sind auch nicht gerade billig ....


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Apropos kalt, Winter, etc.
> 
> http://www.thermogloves.eu/index.ph...HOwhA&XTCsid=ca2d74a72a6c8a2b675d665dcb86480b
> 
> Gute Radwinterhandschuhe sind auch nicht gerade billig ....



Solche Handschuhe können sich nur gut bezahlte Büroangestellte leisten. Arme Handwerker wie ich kaufen Handschuhe die nicht die Hälfte kosten


----------



## Freckles (27. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Solche Handschuhe können sich nur gut bezahlte Büroangestellte leisten. Arme Handwerker wie ich kaufen Handschuhe die nicht die Hälfte kosten



Tja, dafür habe ich halt nur EIN Bike für den Wald, du armer Handwerker!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Tja, dafür habe ich halt nur EIN Bike für den Wald, du armer Handwerker!



Wer sagt denn das ich mehr habe


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Solche Handschuhe können sich nur gut bezahlte Büroangestellte leisten. Arme Handwerker wie ich kaufen Handschuhe die nicht die Hälfte kosten



Micha: dann laß Dir sowas doch schenken
Auweia,, was war den Gestern bei Eurer Tour los???
Frau Freckles: Bin schockiert was Du da von Dir gibst.

War gestern übrigens auch im 7.Gebirge unterwegs. Dank eines Siebenhillers habe ich es doch noch geschafft: 73km und 3hkm. Die Wege sind ja im moment klasse

bis bald im Wald.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (27. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Frau Freckles: Bin schockiert was Du da von Dir gibst.
> 
> War gestern übrigens auch im 7.Gebirge unterwegs. Dank eines Siebenhillers habe ich es doch noch geschafft: 73km und 3hkm. Die Wege sind ja im moment klasse
> 
> ...



Ich sach besser nix mehr :x, nur seine Ohren kann man ja nun auch nicht verschließen.... Reizüberflutung 

Du bist ja wahnsinning 3000hm!! Du bist bestimmt gedopt


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Oktober 2010)

Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Oktober 2010)

wie gedopt
bin das ganze unter 3 std gefahren
War seid 11 Uhr unterwegs, daher auch soviel gefahren.


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Apropos kalt, Winter, etc.
> 
> http://www.thermogloves.eu/index.ph...HOwhA&XTCsid=ca2d74a72a6c8a2b675d665dcb86480b
> 
> Gute Radwinterhandschuhe sind auch nicht gerade billig ....


 

Cool, die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Dann kann Weihnachten ja kommen.


----------



## joe.breeze (27. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Cool, die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Dann kann Weihnachten ja kommen.



...bis dahin sind die Hände doch längst abgefroren ;-)

Das könnte man ja mal zum Anlass nehmen, eine zentrale Stromversorgung für's Bike auszutüfteln:
Verbraucher: Helmlampe, Lampe am Lenker, beheizte Handschuhe, beheizte Schuhsohlen und evtl. noch ein GPS etc... Passt sicher, wenn man ne Motorradbatterie auf nen Gepäckträger bastelt.


----------



## LukePC (27. Oktober 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> ...bis dahin sind die Hände doch längst abgefroren ;-)
> 
> Das könnte man ja mal zum Anlass nehmen, eine zentrale Stromversorgung für's Bike auszutüfteln:
> Verbraucher: Helmlampe, Lampe am Lenker, beheizte Handschuhe, beheizte Schuhsohlen und evtl. noch ein GPS etc... Passt sicher, wenn man ne Motorradbatterie auf nen Gepäckträger bastelt.



Da würd ich dann aber den Akku lieber im Rahmen haben...
und nen kleiner Motor für berg-hoch (natürlich nur, um das Zusastzgewicht der ganzen Akkus auszugleichen). Der Motor müsste sich natürlich gleich als regenerative Bremse/Generator für Abfahrten verwenden lassen.

Ein "NabenDynamoMotor" im Vorderrad könnte ich mir da recht gut vorstellen - da hat man dann gleich noch mehr Grip bei Schlammauffahrten wegen Allradantrieb. Leider hab ich keine leichten Motoren um 50-100W gefunden. Normale Pedelec Motoren kommen eher auf 2-3Kg + Akku 

Gruber Assist @ 2000 (und hoher Lautstärke) könnte klappen, aber der is nicht regenerativ 

Luke

PS: welche Reifen hatten denn diesmal die Platten? Mountain Kings sind doch alle wech


----------



## joe.breeze (27. Oktober 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> PS: welche Reifen hatten denn diesmal die Platten?


Nobby Nic am HR. Tod durch Glasscherbe!


----------



## Merlin (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer herbstlichen Tour am (freien) Montag vormittag? Wetter ist brauchbar angesagt, zumindest am Montag noch.

Start wäre in KöWi um 11 Uhr. Ich würde gerne den ein oder anderen Trail einbauen, den wir sonst nicht gerade jede Woche fahren.

Abfahrt in Beuel vom Chinaschiff wäre um 10.30 Uhr.

Hier der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11029


----------



## Freckles (30. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer herbstlichen Tour am (freien) Montag vormittag? Wetter ist brauchbar angesagt, zumindest am Montag noch.
> 
> Start wäre in KöWi um 11 Uhr. Ich würde gerne den ein oder anderen Trail einbauen, den wir sonst nicht gerade jede Woche fahren.
> 
> ...



Klingt sehr verlockend, habe aber die Kids bei mir und muss mal sehen, ob ich sie überreden kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Tom,
ich wollte wg WP Auftakt ein wenig länger fahren und hab mich deshalb mal beim Jokomen eingetragen...

Dienstag bin ich jobtechnsch nicht am Start, ggf Sonntag in HF/SU/HoChi.

Gruesse und schönes WE


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer herbstlichen Tour am (freien) Montag vormittag? Wetter ist brauchbar angesagt, zumindest am Montag noch.
> 
> Start wäre in KöWi um 11 Uhr. Ich würde gerne den ein oder anderen Trail einbauen, den wir sonst nicht gerade jede Woche fahren.
> 
> ...



Uwe und ich wollten Montag auch fahren.Klingt ja gut, aber ob 7GB werden wir dann spontan entscheiden!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer herbstlichen Tour am (freien) Montag vormittag? Wetter ist brauchbar angesagt, zumindest am Montag noch.
> 
> Start wäre in KöWi um 11 Uhr. Ich würde gerne den ein oder anderen Trail einbauen, den wir sonst nicht gerade jede Woche fahren.
> 
> ...



Was hälst du davon nach der Tour noch bei mir einzukehren und Zwiebelkuchen in den Ofen stecken?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (30. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon nach der Tour noch bei mir einzukehren und Zwiebelkuchen in den Ofen stecken?
> 
> Grüße Micha




Vorausgesetzt, unser Montags-nachmittags-Termin fällt flach (wonach es aussieht), gerne! Sage dir morgen Bescheid.


----------



## LukePC (31. Oktober 2010)

Wollte auch ne Tour für morgen (Montag) anfragen, denn ich brauche dringend nochmal Bewegung (auf dem MTB), aber das hat sich ja bereits erledigt 

Beim Blick in die Landschaft am WE hab ich mich auch kaum satt sehen können. Die Farbenpracht im WesterWald zusammen mit dem Licht war einfach Hammer. 

Bis Morgen dann

Luke


----------



## Freckles (1. November 2010)

Es war ein herrliches Toürchen, mit netten Mitfahrern, Spaß auf den Trails und sogar noch einem leckeren Zwiebelkuchenabschluss, was will man mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (3. November 2010)

Ich seh den Trail vor Lauter Blättern nicht mehr...

Fahre zwar kein Litville, aber das Rad wird ihn schon finden


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2010)

Moin,
starte heute ab ca 15.30 ab Nachtigallental eine traillastige Tour, hoch langsam, runter schneller 

wer sich anschließen mag, einfach hier oder per Tel melden.

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2010)

Huhu, kurzes Lebenszeichen!

Da ich etwas am kränkeln bin, weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich am Dienstag fahre. Tendenz eher nein. Falls sich das ändert, gebe ich den Termin hier bekannt...oder es organisiert jemand anderes diese Woche was?


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2010)

So Carsten bin nun geduscht und werde jetzt essen. Danke für die schöne Tour heute die Bilder werde ich dann ins Album setzen. Auch wenn mein Rad mich heute ärgen wollte hat es mich sehr gefreut mal wieder mit dir unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Wäre schön wenn wir uns jetzt wieder öfter sehen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2010)

Micha:
gern geschehn, würde mich auch freuen...

Tom:
bin Dienstag nicht am Start wg Job...

Gruesse


----------



## joscho (7. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da ich etwas am kränkeln bin...



Mach keinen Schei**. Bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt musst Du fit und der Zupfkuchen fertig sein 

Gute Besserung 
joerg


----------



## Freckles (8. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Huhu, kurzes Lebenszeichen!
> 
> Da ich etwas am kränkeln bin, weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich am Dienstag fahre. Tendenz eher nein. Falls sich das ändert, gebe ich den Termin hier bekannt...oder es organisiert jemand anderes diese Woche was?



Ohje! Dann schon dich lieber und werd bald wieder gesund! 

Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (8. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Huhu, kurzes Lebenszeichen!
> 
> Da ich etwas am kränkeln bin, weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich am Dienstag fahre. Tendenz eher nein. Falls sich das ändert, gebe ich den Termin hier bekannt...oder es organisiert jemand anderes diese Woche was?



Würd ja ´was organisieren, bin aber eine denkbar schlechte Alternative als
Guidine!


----------



## Merlin (8. November 2010)

Danke Joscho und Angela für die Genesungswünsche. Ich denke, das passt schon, so schlimm hat es mich nicht erwischt. Trotzdem bin ich für morgen raus, sicher ist sicher...


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> bin ich für morgen raus, sicher ist sicher...



Ich gehe noch eine Nummer sicherer, ich bin nicht mal krank und trotzdem morgen raus.


Weiterhin gute Besserung Tom und auf vielleicht nochmal eine trockene Runde im 7GB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (8. November 2010)

mal andersrum: Ich bin zwar immer noch irgendwie krank, wäre aber trotzdem wohl morgen am Start... Als Guide tauge ich aber auch nix 

Ulf


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. November 2010)

Und ich würde dann am Mittwoch fahren wenn dann Jemand Lust und Zeit hätte.


----------



## Merlin (8. November 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass es am Mittwoch Sturzbäche regnen soll, könnte ich mir eine lockere Runde wieder vorstellen. Aber warten wir ab, was das Wetter sagt.


----------



## joe.breeze (8. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und ich würde dann am Mittwoch fahren



passt mir eigentlich sogar besser. Wäre Mittwoch dabei (vorbehaltlich Sturzbäche von oben)
Ulf

definitiv: Bin für morgen raus


----------



## shinji_rei (9. November 2010)

Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei, ab wann und wo?


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2010)

shinji_rei schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei, ab wann und wo?



Ich bin für heute raus, das ist mir ein wenig zuviel Regen. Gehe lieber auf den HT.

Grüße Micha


----------



## joe.breeze (10. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> das ist mir ein wenig zuviel Regen
> Grüße Micha



Mistwetter! Sehe ich aber genauso. Die Trainingsrolle hat (leider) wieder Saison.

Ulf


----------



## R34blitz (11. November 2010)

Tach zusammen!
Ich sehe drausen Sonne. Hat vieleicht einer Lust heute nachmittag (wenn es so bleibt) ne kleine runde zu drehen?
Wer nicht weis wer ich bin HR Glasscherbe. Habe diesmal auch 2 Ersatz schläuche dabei. 
Gruß Markus 
Ps. Noch mal danke für die nette Pannen Hilfe.


----------



## Merlin (11. November 2010)

Heute Nachmittag / Abend ist Regen mit Sturmtief angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (11. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Regen mit Sturmtief



och nöööö, menno! Aufhören!

Mein Nachbar kam gestern Abend ganz entsetzt klingeln und fragte, ob unser Balkon auch so vibriert. Ich hab dann mein Rollentraining lieber erstmal nicht fortgesetzt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. November 2010)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Ich sehe drausen Sonne. Hat vieleicht einer Lust heute nachmittag (wenn es so bleibt) ne kleine runde zu drehen?
> Wer nicht weis wer ich bin HR Glasscherbe. Habe diesmal auch 2 Ersatz schläuche dabei.
> Gruß Markus
> Ps. Noch mal danke für die nette Pannen Hilfe.



Heute ist Martinszug da wird gesoffen und nicht gefahren


----------



## surftigresa (11. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Heute ist Martinszug da wird gesoffen und nicht gefahren



ich dachte, da wird gesungen   früher war alles besser....


----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag / Abend ist Regen mit Sturmtief angesagt...


 Daher war ich jetzt schon eine Runde im Sonnenschein joggen und anschließend noch ein kleines Ründchen das Bike ausführen. Es hat aber im Wald teilweise knöcheltiefen Matsch, bei Regen spült der Matsch dann wenigstens vom Rad wieder ab.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich dachte, da wird gesungen   früher war alles besser....



Klar danach wird dann auch gesungen


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Team "Draussen ist anders" und einem gemeinschaftlichen Besuch des Bonner Weihnachtsmarkts aus? Geht am Freitag den 19. November los und soll auch Ergounterstände haben.

Wir werden vorausgesetzt kein Dauerregen wohl da sein. 

Und ab dem 26.11.2010 in Hennef!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (13. November 2010)

Klingt nicht so schlecht...abgesehen davon, dass es verdammt früh für Weihnachtsmärkte ist und ich dem besagten Team auch nicht angehöre. Aber Lust hätte ich unter den von dir genannten Voraussetzungen schon!


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...Aber Lust hätte ich unter den von dir genannten Voraussetzungen schon!



Du hast ein Ergo? Schäm dich

Ich fänds aber ausgesprochen gut, wenn du dabei wärst.
Und dein Kuchen Und vorallem in Hennef wieder.


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Team "Draussen ist anders" und einem gemeinschaftlichen Besuch des Bonner Weihnachtsmarkts aus? Geht am Freitag den 19. November los und soll auch Ergounterstände haben.
> 
> Wir werden vorausgesetzt kein Dauerregen wohl da sein.
> 
> Und ab dem 26.11.2010 in Hennef!




Ich gehöre gar keinem Team an und würde aber trotzdem gerne teilnehmen.
Und ein Ergo hab ich auch nicht. Da ich aber Teamlos bin könnte ich aber vielleicht an einem Egounterstand unterkommen.


----------



## Merlin (13. November 2010)

Nee, mit dem Ergo müsste ich auch passen....vielleicht geht stattdessen aber auch Ego?


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nee, mit dem Ergo müsste ich auch passen....vielleicht geht stattdessen aber auch Ego?



Ego ist super! Funktioniert bei jeder Witterung.


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Team "Draussen ist anders" und einem gemeinschaftlichen Besuch des Bonner Weihnachtsmarkts aus? Geht am Freitag den 19. November los und soll auch Ergounterstände haben.
> 
> Wir werden vorausgesetzt kein Dauerregen wohl da sein.
> 
> Und ab dem 26.11.2010 in Hennef!


 
Höre ich da leichten Neid raus, weil unser Team nicht nur mit dicken Beinen sondern auch mit breiter Brust in die Badesaison starten wird? 

Wenn ich zeitig genug von der Arbeit komme, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Höre ich da leichten Neid raus, weil unser Team nicht nur mit dicken Beinen sondern auch mit breiter Brust in die Badesaison starten wird?
> 
> Wenn ich zeitig genug von der Arbeit komme, bin ich gerne dabei





 
na da bin ich sehr gespannt wie ihr mit breiter Brust so ausseht  

Wäre schön wenn Du's schaffst


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. November 2010)

Ich kann Freitag leider nicht, aber es wird ja GAAAANZ sicher noch das eine oder andere weitere Weihnachtsmarkttreffen geben !


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Höre ich da leichten Neid raus, weil unser Team nicht nur mit dicken Beinen sondern auch mit breiter Brust in die Badesaison starten wird?
> 
> Wenn ich zeitig genug von der Arbeit komme, bin ich gerne dabei



Kann es Ziel von Frau sein, eine breite Brust zu bekommen?

Und weder das Eine noch das Andere glaube ich zumindest beim Thomas.

Sieh einfach mal ob du es schaffst.


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2010)

Naja, wenn man Leute wie Euch in seinem Umfeld hat, braucht man zumindest schon mal ein breites Kreuz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ich kann Freitag leider nicht, aber es wird ja GAAAANZ sicher noch das eine oder andere weitere Weihnachtsmarkttreffen geben !



Das will ich doch schwer hoffen, sonst machen wir das andere Weihnachtsmarktteam auf


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ich kann Freitag leider nicht, aber es wird ja GAAAANZ sicher noch das eine oder andere weitere Weihnachtsmarkttreffen geben !



...ich hasse "me too"Postings  

Hennef würde ich bei Wetter gerne anvisieren, aber paar Grad kälter sollten es sein.

Was sagen denn die diesjährigen Likör-Versuche?

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Merlin (14. November 2010)

Da es mit dem Wetter ein wenig aufwärts gehen soll, werde ich es für Dienstag mal wieder mit einem Termin für die Abendrunde probieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11086


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da es mit dem Wetter ein wenig aufwärts gehen soll, werde ich es für Dienstag mal wieder mit einem Termin für die Abendrunde probieren:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11086



Ich kann leider Dienstag nicht, werde aber dann für Mittwoch auch noch einen Termin reinsetzen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Freckles (15. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da es mit dem Wetter ein wenig aufwärts gehen soll, werde ich es für Dienstag mal wieder mit einem Termin für die Abendrunde probieren:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11086



WErde es wohl diese Woche zumindest am Dienstag nicht schaffen, da kommen meine Kids wieder zu mir, die ich jetzt 2 Wochen nicht gesehen habe . Vielleicht später in der Woche, je nachdem wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt .... 

Euch aber viel Spaß!!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2010)

So habe jetzt für Mittwoch einen Termin reingesetzt.


----------



## ultra2 (15. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ich hasse "me too"Postings
> 
> Hennef würde ich bei Wetter gerne anvisieren, aber paar Grad kälter sollten es sein.
> 
> ...



Du bist ja lang genug dabei um zu Wissen das du nicht das große Ganze verpasst hast gestern. Nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit, diesem Wetter auf unseren Breitengraden. Aber Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef...


----------



## Merlin (16. November 2010)

Huhu,

das LMB ist momentan nicht erreichbar, aber der Termin steht trotzdem: 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf!!!


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. November 2010)

Sitze noch bei der Arbeit .... also wartet nicht auf mich ... entweder ich bin pünktlich da oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> das LMB ist momentan nicht erreichbar, aber der Termin steht trotzdem: 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf!!!



Ich wünsche euch viel Spoass, der Termin morgen steht natürlich auch noch. Sollte das LMB bis dahin immer noch nicht on sein.

Ps. Danke Tom, für die Bestellung


Grüsse Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (16. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So habe jetzt für Mittwoch einen Termin reingesetzt.



Hätte Interesse, kann mich aber nicht anmelden!
Wo und wann?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse, kann mich aber nicht anmelden!
> Wo und wann?



Ich wollte um 18 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental losfahren. könnte dich dann aber auch zu Hause aufgabeln.


----------



## Merlin (16. November 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Sitze noch bei der Arbeit .... also wartet nicht auf mich ... entweder ich bin pünktlich da oder nicht



Hmmm, war ausser dir überhaupt noch jemand angemeldet? Egal, ich fahr gleich einfach mal zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Merlin (16. November 2010)

Schön wars! Obwohl ich fürchtete, allein am Parkplatz zu stehen, war ich umso mehr erfreut, dass sich noch drei weitere Mutige raus getraut haben. So haben wir dann zu viert nach etwas Matsch gesucht, was überraschender Weise gar nicht so leicht war. Es war so ziemlich staubtrocken im Siebengebirge. Versteh das einer...


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schön wars! Obwohl ich fürchtete, allein am Parkplatz zu stehen, war ich umso mehr erfreut, dass sich noch drei weitere Mutige raus getraut haben. So haben wir dann zu viert nach etwas Matsch gesucht, was überraschender Weise gar nicht so leicht war. Es war so ziemlich staubtrocken im Siebengebirge. Versteh das einer...



Na dann wollen wir das mal nachprüfen heute Abend. Da das LMB immer noch nicht funktioniert, ist denn noch Jemand heute Abend mit am Start?


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin leider erst nächste Woche ab Do einsatzfähig, dann gerne.

Gehe gleich mal ein paar Termine einstellen (wenn denn das LMB wieder läuft  )...

Do nächste Woche ab Nachtigallen
Fr Besuch Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef, hoffentlich wieder mit TeamIII

Tbc...

Viel Spaß heut Abend!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin leider erst nächste Woche ab Do einsatzfähig, dann gerne.
> 
> Gehe gleich mal ein paar Termine einstellen (wenn denn das LMB wieder läuft  )...
> ...



Wäre schön wenn du auch mal an einem anderen Tag zum WM fahren würdest als immer nur Freitags 

Dann hat sich meine PN ja erledigt schade

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Blut Svente (17. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir das mal nachprüfen heute Abend. Da das LMB immer noch nicht funktioniert, ist denn noch Jemand heute Abend mit am Start?
> 
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



ich überlege LGS


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich überlege LGS



Das würde mich freuen, 

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (17. November 2010)

Hi Micha,

ich wollte heute Abend eigentlich, aber so wie das im Moment mit Arbeit aussieht, wird das nix. 

Falls doch, poste ich bis spätestens um 17:00 hier noch mal.


----------



## Blut Svente (17. November 2010)

Ich komme!


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du auch mal an einem anderen Tag zum WM fahren würdest als immer nur Freitags
> 
> Dann hat sich meine PN ja erledigt schade
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Ach,
zum Bonner oder Köwi fahre ich auch an einem anderen Tag mit dir 

Ging ja erstmal nur um nächste Woche ab Donnerstag...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (17. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach,
> zum Bonner oder Köwi fahre ich auch an einem anderen Tag mit dir
> 
> Ging ja erstmal nur um nächste Woche ab Donnerstag...
> ...



beim Kölner können wir uns auch jeden beliebigen Tag treffen


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2010)

...Glühwein trinken als alternative Sportarten?

Guter Plan!

Ansonsten müssen wir vorher noch eine Runde drehen 

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (17. November 2010)

Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (17. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schön wars! Obwohl ich fürchtete, allein am Parkplatz zu stehen, war ich umso mehr erfreut, dass sich noch drei weitere Mutige raus getraut haben. So haben wir dann zu viert nach etwas Matsch gesucht, was überraschender Weise gar nicht so leicht war. Es war so ziemlich staubtrocken im Siebengebirge. Versteh das einer...



Tja, so ist das halt in dieser Jahreszeit. Die Meisten gehen halt in den Winterschlaf
War wirklich ne feine Runde gestern. Und sowas von TROCKEN

War heute über 5 STD im 7.Gebirge unterwegs und brauchte das Rad zuhause nicht mal saubermachen. SUPI Nur sollte man mal mit einem Laubsauger durch das 7.Gebirge gehen


Thomas


----------



## Sechser (17. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!



Oh Mist  das klingt aber gar nicht gut ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!



Das ist aber ein schönen Schitkram, wünsch dir das du schnell was neues hast.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## blitzfitz (17. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!



So ein Mist. Ich drück Dir die Daumen für etwas Neues.

Ralf


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!



Was??? Ich hatte gehofft, es ist nur ein schlechter Scherz!!!

Ich drück' Dir natürlich auch die Daumen!!!!


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!


 
Merde. 

Aber Kopf hoch, die Konjunktur brummt doch...und krank werden die Leute auch so immer.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend ´raus, muss mir ´ne neue Arbeit suchen!



Oh man, der Daywalker liest mal wieder an allen vorbei
Was ist passiert?? Drücke Dir die Daumen, das Du schnell wieder was findest.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2010)

Termin nächste Woche Do

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11094

Alternative "Sportarten" Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11095

Und Micha, wir nehmen ja einen Tag unter der Woche!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin nächste Woche Do
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11094
> 
> ...



Tja Carsten da kann ich leider nicht, Freitags arbeiten, und Donnerstags Patrick, obwohl wenn ich von der Angela Licht für Patrick bekomme können wir mit. Das was du so an Trail´s fährst kann der Patrick auch schon fahren

Wünsch euch allen viel Spass

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (18. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tja Carsten da kann ich leider nicht, Freitags arbeiten, und Donnerstags Patrick, obwohl wenn ich von der Angela Licht für Patrick bekomme können wir mit. Das was du so an Trail´s fährst kann der Patrick auch schon fahren
> 
> Wünsch euch allen viel Spass
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Erleuchten soll ich dich? 

Ja, Licht kannste haben!


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2010)

Steht der Weihnachtsmarkt Termin für morgen noch? Wann und wo ist denn Treffpunkt?


----------



## Redfraggle (18. November 2010)

Leute, eure Anteilnahme rührt mich wirklich !
Allerdings habe ich gekündigt, da mein Chef und seine neue Tussi nicht gerade für ein angenehmes Arbeitsklima sorgen; daher habe ich meine Konsequenz gezogen.
Neuer Job schon in Aussicht!
Jetzt geht es ersteinmal ins Wellnesswochenende,yeah!
lg. Barbara


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2010)

Och Barbara  schlimm ... Das hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Start beim neuen Job 

Was ist mit euch und dem Henefer Weinachtsmarkt


----------



## AnjaR (18. November 2010)

Hi Barbara,
manchmal ist es besser ein Ende mit Schrecken zu erleben als ein Schrecken ohne Ende. Drücke Dir die Daumen, das es mit dem neuen Job klappt und besser wird.
Viel Spaß beim Wellness.


----------



## LukePC (19. November 2010)

Da der neue Job ja schon in Aussicht stehet, hoffe ich, dass das auch was wird 

Nun zum Fahrtechnischen:
Das Wochenende soll ja unglaublich trocken sein - und ich hab von überhaupt keinen Fahrabsichten diesseits des großen Stroms gelesen.

Ich würde also gernen am WE biken. Vl auch nochmal aus dem 7GB raus um mehr Freiraum zu haben. 
Vl fährt auch jemand mit (dem Zug) rüber zur Tomburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist mit euch und dem Henefer Weinachtsmarkt



Ist doch schon gebongt!
Hab jetzt viel Zeit, der Blödmann hat mich freigestellt !


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ist doch schon gebongt!
> Hab jetzt viel Zeit, der Blödmann hat mich freigestellt !



He he Cool  da schau ,auch Blödmänner sind für was gut


----------



## R34blitz (20. November 2010)

Will noch einer morgenfrüh fahren?


----------



## Tobert (21. November 2010)

Hallo Dienstags- (und alle anderen Tage-) Fahrer!!

Bin immer noch fernab der Heimat  und fernab meines Fahrrads unterwegs ...   ... schon 4 Wochen ohne Fahrradkontakt. 

Naja, fast: Heute in  Berlin bin ich in ein paar wenigen arbeitsfreien Minuten zu McFit geradelt (in dem Versuch das Schlimmste zu verhindern).

Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen auf einem geliehenen Fully und auch noch mit Kettenschaltung (!) - so was fährt man hier in Berlin. 





Ansonsten beste Grüße!
Tobi

p.s. bin am Montag (29.11.) für 19h zuhause ... und werde ab morgens fahren. Hat jemand Interesse? Wird schmerzhaft, denn bei mir hat sich einiges aufgestaut.


----------



## Merlin (22. November 2010)

Das sieht voll geländetauglich aus! Ich würde damit mal die näheren Trails erkunden...


----------



## Freckles (22. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das sieht voll geländetauglich aus! Ich würde damit mal die näheren Trails erkunden...



Ja genau, und der Sattel ... so richtig in Downhillposition nach hinten gekippt und mit Auffangschale, falls man ungewollt hinten runter rutscht! 

Heißt dass dann, dass du am 30. abends noch da bist für die Dienstagsrunde?

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Merlin (22. November 2010)

Leider nein, ich bin ab Dienstag Nachmittag weg und komme erst Sonntag abend zurück...


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2010)

Da das Wetter ja heute noch erträglich sein soll würde ich gerne heute Abend fahren. Wie sieht es aus hat Jemand lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## Freckles (22. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da das Wetter ja heute noch erträglich sein soll würde ich gerne heute Abend fahren. Wie sieht es aus hat Jemand lust sich anzuschließen?



Keine schlechte Idee, dann kann ich ja auch morgen mit den Kids in Harry Potter gehen . 

Selbe Stelle, selbe Zeit?


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee, dann kann ich ja auch morgen mit den Kids in Harry Potter gehen .
> 
> Selbe Stelle, selbe Zeit?



Jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (22. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jep



18:30h wird heute zeitlich ziemlich eng bei mir. Wenn ich rechtzeitig in Ramersdorf bin, fahr ich mit, falls ich nicht pünktlich da sein sollte, fahrt ohne mich los...


----------



## Tobert (22. November 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Heißt dass dann, dass du am 30. abends noch da bist für die Dienstagsrunde?



Nein, leider nicht. Ich bin nur Montag 8:00 - Dienstag 5:30 zuhause, daher kann ich nur Montag fahren.


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2010)

Hi,
werde Do nicht fahren können.

Sonst jemand, der mit den beiden eingetragenen fahren mag?

Sonst streiche ich den Termin,

Gruesse


----------



## Freckles (23. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde Do nicht fahren können.
> 
> Sonst jemand, der mit den beiden eingetragenen fahren mag?
> ...



Dann bin ich auch raus, dann gibt's am Do Kino .

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## joe.breeze (23. November 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch raus, dann gibt's am Do Kino .
> 
> Fährt heute jemand?



Wäre dann auch dran interessiert heute zu fahren.

Gestern ist alles zeitmäßig schief gelaufen. Zu spät aus dem Büro, quengelige Jungs, die nicht aus der Kita weg wollten... War erst um zehn nach sechs zu Hause und in 20 Min. umziehen, Bike aus dem Keller wuchten und die 5,5 km nach Ramersdorf sprinten waren mir dann doch zu viel...

Also, heute jemand am Start, bevor der erste Schnee fällt? Sonst fahre ich heute im KoFo oder Rennrad.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch raus, dann gibt's am Do Kino .
> 
> Fährt heute jemand?



ich,ich,ich


----------



## Freckles (23. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ich,ich,ich



Ok, wo denn dann? Rado oder Nagata um 18:30?


----------



## Sechser (23. November 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ok, wo denn dann? Rado oder Nagata um 18:30?



Hm, da ist man mal 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad - und schon kriegt man nichts mehr mit: Was sind das denn für geheime, verschwörerische Treffpunkte?


----------



## Freckles (23. November 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Hm, da ist man mal 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad - und schon kriegt man nichts mehr mit: Was sind das denn für geheime, verschwörerische Treffpunkte?



Jerry!! Ramersdorf und Nachtigallental natürlich, aber ich bin so schreibfaul 

Was ist denn mit dir, bist du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (23. November 2010)

Auweia ... ich sollte wirklich meine Präferenzen mal wieder in Richtung Rad setzen.

Ich fand, das klang eher nach was Essbarem:
In Butter geschmortes Nagata-Filet an einer leichten Rado-Vinaigrette mit ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2010)

RADO natürlich, du schreibst doch den ganzen Tag da macht das bischen doch wohl auch nichts mehr


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2010)

Ja Kinners kurz, nass aber schön wars heute mal wieder. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## joe.breeze (23. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja Kinners kurz, nass aber schön wars heute mal wieder.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Die Tonnen von Laub nicht zu vergessen, damit man den Trail nicht so leicht findet ;-)
Füße tauen langsam wieder auf.
Ulf


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2010)

Bäh,
Schlammschlacht? 

Fegt mal schön die Trails sauber!

Gruesse


----------



## Freckles (23. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bäh,
> Schlammschlacht?
> 
> Fegt mal schön die Trails sauber!
> ...



Schlammschlacht weniger, eher Laubschlacht auf dem Bittweg . Ist mehr ein reaktives Fahren .

Aber Spaß gemacht hat's trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. November 2010)

Ah, das hört sich schon besser an 

Sind dort immer noch die gefällten Bäume quer?

Gruesse


----------



## joe.breeze (24. November 2010)

Bäume? Das Surfen auf dem Laubteppich war die größere Herausforderung, weil beim Bremsen sofort ein Polster unter den Reifen war, auf dem das blockierende Rad fröhlich weiter hangabwärts glitt


----------



## Freckles (24. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ah, das hört sich schon besser an
> 
> Sind dort immer noch die gefällten Bäume quer?
> 
> Gruesse



Bäume? Habe ich keine gesehen außer denen, die sowieso schon immer auf dem Weg rumliegen (am Einstieg und weiter unten).


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2010)

So kinners Baachem glüht steht im LMB.
Also Herr Müller habe den 7. genommen ich will doch schwer hoffen das du da kannst.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So kinners Baachem glüht steht im LMB.
> Also Herr Müller habe den 7. genommen ich will doch schwer hoffen das du da kannst.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Danke Danke, da kann ich und freu mich mit dir EINEN Glühwein zu trinken...

Muss ja dann noch heim, sonst verkack ich im Team gegen die anderen Bekloppten ja total 

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2010)

Moin,
was sehen meine müden Augen? Schnee in Kölle!!!

Oh je, und ich wollte (?) mit dem Radel ins Büro... 

Für die Mitfahrer heute Abend: wir fahren an der Sieg entlang gen Hennef, also auch normale Räder ausreichend.

Bis nachher dann
Gruesse


----------



## joscho (26. November 2010)

Wir fahren vermutlich so gegen 18:00 Uhr von Deutz an Rhein und Sieg lang. Wann wollt ihr denn da sein?

Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Wenn es so bleibt, dann verzichte ich.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2010)

Hm,
schwächeln gilt nicht 

Wir brauchen ca. Eine Stunde, d.h. ab sieben sind wir da und kundschaften das Gebiet aus...

Treffen nach Plan Stelle wie Vorjahr.

Sind wir da nicht, kurz anrufen, ok?

Bis nachher!


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2010)

So ich bin dann mal bei Sonnenschein in den Schnee. Das gibt bestimmt schöne Bikebilder


----------



## Merlin (26. November 2010)

Schnee, soso. Hier in Niedersachsen ist es auch leicht puderig (ich fahre gerade quer durch).




sun909 schrieb:


> Danke Danke, da kann ich und freu mich mit dir EINEN Glühwein zu trinken...
> 
> Muss ja dann noch heim, sonst verkack ich im Team gegen die anderen Bekloppten ja total
> 
> Gruesse


 
Bis Beuel bringe ich dich gerne. Hab Erfahung in der Strecke Niederbachem - Bonn nach Weihnachtsmarktbesuchen. Lief letztes Jahr eigentlich wie am Schnürchen.  

Ansonsten allen Saufnasen heute abend viiieel Spaß in Hennef. Ich wäre gerne bei euch....aber mich erwartet immerhin auch Freibier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (26. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bis Beuel bringe ich dich gerne. Hab Erfahung in der Strecke Niederbachem - Bonn nach Weihnachtsmarktbesuchen. Lief letztes Jahr eigentlich wie am Schnürchen.



Wir können ihn ja in die Mitte nehmen, damit er nicht verloren geht .


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2010)

Ts,
sagt die, die sich nicht erinnern kann, heute angemeldet zu sein 

Glühwein in Hennef=1, noch fragen?

Gruesse von den glorreichen 10, die übergeblieben sind...


----------



## surftigresa (26. November 2010)

Und schön bei rot warten, wenn Ihr nach Hause fahrt....


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2010)

Haben wie natürlich fast überall gemacht!

Hoffe, es sind alle gut zu Fuss, mit der Bahn oder mit dem Radel (ächz...) heim gekommen!?

Haben den Stand der Feuerwehr ja gut gerockt 

Und für die nächste "Tupperparty" samt Duracell sind jetzt auch alle mit Adresse versorgt 

Schönes WE!


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Haben wie natürlich fast überall gemacht!
> 
> Hoffe, es sind alle gut zu Fuss, mit der Bahn oder mit dem Radel (ächz...) heim gekommen!?
> 
> ...



Jep , habe die Adresse von der Tuppertante  .............. ich überlege noch  

Sind jedenfalls gut nach Hause gekommen


----------



## joscho (27. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und für die nächste "Tupperparty" samt Duracell sind jetzt auch alle mit Adresse versorgt



Falls man noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk braucht


----------



## Redfraggle (27. November 2010)

Na das war doch gestern Abend ne Tour vom Feinsten, mit allem 
D´rum und D´ran:
Tragepassage, vereiste Singletrails, eine nicht zu fahrende Treppe, ein
feuchtfröhliches Gelage und zum guten Schluß auf den letzten
Metern noch gekäfert!
Lg Barbara


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na das war doch gestern Abend ne Tour vom Feinsten, mit allem
> D´rum und D´ran:
> Tragepassage, vereiste Singletrails, eine nicht zu fahrende Treppe, ein
> feuchtfröhliches Gelage und zum guten Schluß auf den letzten
> ...



Ohhhhhh, mein Schädel! Sacht mal, war das wirklich Glühwein, den wir da vernichtet haben??? Oder hätte ich vielleicht die Cola doch nicht trinken sollen!?! Auf jedenfall zuviel durcheinander getrunken
Aber es war einfach klasse!

Wie ist der Sturz überhaupt passiert? Sekundenschlaf? Beide gleichzeitig Habe es erst wahrgenommen, als wir Beide auf der Straße lagen. Ein paar blaue Flecken habe ich doch davon getragen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## joscho (27. November 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Sturz überhaupt passiert? Sekundenschlaf? Beide gleichzeitig Habe es erst wahrgenommen, als wir Beide auf der Straße lagen.



Ach, ihr Suffköppe habt euch gegenseitig zu Fall gebracht 



> Ein paar blaue Flecken habe ich doch davon getragen.



Die lenken von den Kopfschmerzen ab 

Ich hoffe, es geht Euch beiden sonst den Umständen entsprechend gut 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (28. November 2010)

Ich habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingestellt (Dienstag ist mir etwas zu knapp):

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11129


----------



## joe.breeze (28. November 2010)

diese Woche nicht! Dienstreise


----------



## Redfraggle (29. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingestellt (Dienstag ist mir etwas zu knapp):
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11129



Wenn´s nicht minus 10 Grad hat bin ich dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. November 2010)

Das soll es aber werden ich wollte morgen auch fahren ist Jemand dabei?


----------



## Freckles (29. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das soll es aber werden ich wollte morgen auch fahren ist Jemand dabei?



Joo, Dienstag passt mir auch besser und Mittwoch soll es ja tatsächlich bitterkalt werden ... aber dafür am Samstag sehr schön .

Wieder in Rado? Oder dieses Mal in Köwi? Mir wäre es egal, würde mit den Zug anreisen .


----------



## Sechser (29. November 2010)

Ich muss dringend wieder aufs Rad - wäre Mittwoch dabei - sofern es nicht wirklich zu kalt wird.

Dienstags kann ich leider noch nicht, leider auch nicht am 7.12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (29. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das soll es aber werden ich wollte morgen auch fahren ist Jemand dabei?



Hm, das spräche ja für Dienstag.
Es schleicht sich nur langsam so ein Knödel in meinen Hals,
daher weiß ich noch nicht , ob ich fit bin.
Melde mich spontan.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. November 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Joo, Dienstag passt mir auch besser und Mittwoch soll es ja tatsächlich bitterkalt werden ... aber dafür am Samstag sehr schön .
> 
> Wieder in Rado? Oder dieses Mal in Köwi? Mir wäre es egal, würde mit den Zug anreisen .



Ich wäre für KöWi


----------



## Freckles (29. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wäre für KöWi



Ok, dann halb sieben in Köwi würde ich sagen .


----------



## LukePC (30. November 2010)

Wenn's uni Technisch passt (was ich mal annehme), bin ich auch im Nachtigallental (?) am Start.

Luke


----------



## Redfraggle (30. November 2010)

Ich bin ´raus,Knödel pflegen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. November 2010)

Bei mir hat es sich auch geändert. Ich fahre ca. 19 Uhr bei mir los. Wer will kann gerne mit


----------



## LukePC (30. November 2010)

Sorry Micha, dafür ist mir die Anreise zu lang (gibbet da eigentlich auch ne gescheite Abkürzung mit dem Zug?).

Immerhin wird's bis Mittwoch nicht noch glatter, da es ja gefroren bleiben soll ;-)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste bei ca. -5°C die Kombi von Skisocken mit Radhose + Neopren Überschuhen ganz gut klappen... Kann das hinkommen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. November 2010)

So Kinners haben heute Abend schon mal den Glühwein für nächste Woche getestet. Und ich muß sagen ja lecker!!!!!!!!!!! Ließ sich alles sehr schön fahren heute Abend.
Bis morgen dann !



Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, das ist schon echt kalt. Ich müsste nicht unbedingt raus...was sagen die restlichen Mitfahrer?


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde fahren, aber wenn ihr auch nicht wollt lassen wir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (1. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners haben heute Abend schon mal den Glühwein für nächste Woche getestet. Und ich muß sagen ja lecker!!!!!!!!!!! Ließ sich alles sehr schön fahren heute Abend.
> Bis morgen dann !
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das war ein sehr schönes Toürchen gestern und auch noch lecker Glühwein . Kinners, nehmt euch auf jeden Fall trockene Wechselklamotten mit für nächste Woche! Brrrrrr.... 



Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist schon echt kalt. Ich müsste nicht  unbedingt raus...was sagen die restlichen Mitfahrer?



Nana, Tom, nicht schwächeln ! Aber ja, mit fallender Temperatur und wachsender Entfernung zur Arbeit wächst auch mein Verlangen nach beheizbaren Schuhsohlen!! 

Viel Spaß heute Abend!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist schon echt kalt. Ich müsste nicht unbedingt raus...was sagen die restlichen Mitfahrer?



Da ich bis Samstag wieder fit sein will, schone ich mich heute noch!
Zum Glück wird Knödel kleiner!


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2010)

Also, mir ist es eindeutig zu frisch da draussen. Ich habe daher den Termin rausgenommen.

Da es kalt bleiben soll (Tendenz aber wärmer werdend), schlage ich eine schöne Schneetour am Samstag oder Sonntag vor. Wir müssen uns dann nur etwas abseits der "Rodelpisten" halten, geht aber.

Was wäre z.B. mit Samstag 12 Uhr (für, sagen wir mal, 3h)?


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, mir ist es eindeutig zu frisch da draussen. Ich habe daher den Termin rausgenommen.
> 
> Da es kalt bleiben soll (Tendenz aber wärmer werdend), schlage ich eine schöne Schneetour am Samstag oder Sonntag vor. Wir müssen uns dann nur etwas abseits der "Rodelpisten" halten, geht aber.
> 
> Was wäre z.B. mit Samstag 12 Uhr (für, sagen wir mal, 3h)?



Samstag glühen wir doch an der Ahr. Wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag 15 Uhr und dann ins dunkle fahren?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Freckles (1. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Samstag glühen wir doch an der Ahr. Wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag 15 Uhr und dann ins dunkle fahren?
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Da bin ich dafür!


----------



## Trekki (1. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, mir ist es eindeutig zu frisch da draussen. Ich habe daher den Termin rausgenommen.



Da werde ich wohl alleine fahren müssen. Falls ich nicht erfroren bin, melde ich mich morgen wieder.

-trekki


----------



## shmee (1. Dezember 2010)

Man, zu viel Arbeit, nicht mal Zeit ins Forum zu schauen. 

Würde denn heute einer trotzdem ne Runde ab Ramersdorf drehen wollen? Trotz Kälte? Ich hab zwar auch leichte Nasenpest, aber ne entspannte Runde würde ich wohl drehen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Dezember 2010)

na wenn ich das mal früher gesehen hätte so ein Sch.....

da wäre ich natürlich auch heute gefahren ich hoffe doch das keiner erfroren ist.

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin nicht erfroren, nur mein Schaltauge hat am Ausgang vom Nachtigallental den Geist aufgegeben D.h. es ist nur eine ganz kleine Runde geworden.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (1. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Micha, war heute zu viel zu tun, hab es nicht geschafft, mal früher reinzuschauen. 
Sonst hätten wir ja ne Runde drehen können. Muss ich halt morgen mal ne lange Mittagspause machen und mich auf den Esel schwingen.
Wenn alles hinhaut bin ich aber Samstag am Start zum Glühen.


----------



## Freckles (2. Dezember 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht erfroren, nur mein Schaltauge hat am Ausgang vom Nachtigallental den Geist aufgegeben D.h. es ist nur eine ganz kleine Runde geworden.
> 
> -trekki



Schaltauge?? Kein Kommentar !


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Sorry Micha, war heute zu viel zu tun, hab es nicht geschafft, mal früher reinzuschauen.
> Sonst hätten wir ja ne Runde drehen können. Muss ich halt morgen mal ne lange Mittagspause machen und mich auf den Esel schwingen.
> Wenn alles hinhaut bin ich aber Samstag am Start zum Glühen.



Das würde mich gar sehr freuen


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2010)

@Micha,

Du bist doch gar nicht angemeldet für Samstag! Oder hast Du 'nen Zweitaccount? 

Ich würde ja Sonntag auch gerne fahren, aber lieber zur normalen TT Uhrzeit 11:00 Uhr. Könntet Ihr Euch dafür vielleicht auch begeistern?


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Micha,
> 
> Du bist doch gar nicht angemeldet für Samstag! Oder hast Du 'nen Zweitaccount?
> 
> Ich würde ja Sonntag auch gerne fahren, aber lieber zur normalen TT Uhrzeit 11:00 Uhr. Könntet Ihr Euch dafür vielleicht auch begeistern?



Begeistern könnten wir uns dafür schon aber wir müssen zum Geburtstagsmittag bei meinem Vater. Deshalb erst später auf das Rad. Es ist doch mein anderer Teil also meine bessere Hälfte angemeldet deshalb habe ich mich nicht angemeldet.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Dezember 2010)

Musste mich für morgen leider wieder abmelden, da ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe.Werde dann aber zum Glühen kommen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Musste mich für morgen leider wieder abmelden, da ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe.Werde dann aber zum Glühen kommen!
> Lg. Barbara



Dann drücken wir dir die Daumen


Grüsse Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> .Werde dann aber zum Glühen kommen!
> Lg. Barbara




Du kannst ja dann auch dein Leuchtmittel mitbringen, bis dahin ist er doch auch fertig mit der Maloche oder?


----------



## Freckles (6. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Musste mich für morgen leider wieder abmelden, da ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe.Werde dann aber zum Glühen kommen!
> Lg. Barbara





Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann drücken wir dir die Daumen
> 
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Ich drück mit! Viel Glück. Kannst dann ja später berichten.

Angela


----------



## AnjaR (6. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Barbara,
da wünschen wir Dir viel Glück und drücken die Daumen.

Gruß 
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Sechser (6. Dezember 2010)

@ Barbara: Viel Glück  morgen!
@ Rest: Viel Spaß morgen! Das war letztes Jahr richtig schön - aber ich kann morgen leider nicht.


----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hm,
wer immer mitwill morgen, kann ab 17.15 Uhr am China-Schiff losfahren.

Wenn keiner "Hier" schreit, wird das Schiff aber nicht angefahren 

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme direkt aus Godesberg, daher bin ich nicht am Schiff...


----------



## Merlin (6. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> wer immer mitwill morgen, kann ab 17.15 Uhr am China-Schiff losfahren.



Sach mal, wie wäre es mit einem Treffpunkt an der Südbrücke? Godesberger Seite unter der Brücke (am U-Bahn Aufgang), gegen 17.35 Uhr?


----------



## joe.breeze (6. Dezember 2010)

...sorry, aber ist mir alles zu früh, muss da noch arbeiten. Wünsch euch viel Spass morgen.


----------



## shmee (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, so früh komme ich nicht los. 

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (7. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wer immer mitwill morgen, kann ab 17.15 Uhr am China-Schiff losfahren.
> 
> Wenn keiner "Hier" schreit, wird das Schiff aber nicht angefahren
> ...



Ich fahre direkt von der Arbeit zu Micha, also aus der linksrheinischen Rheinaue ...


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2010)

Carsten, Angela: 17.30 Uhr unter der Brücke?


----------



## Freckles (7. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Carsten, Angela: 17.30 Uhr unter der Brücke?



Ich wollte schon eher los. Habe um 17:00 Feierabend . Ihr braucht also nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2010)

Herrliche Runde mit klasse Abschluss auf dem Niederbachemer Weihnachtsmarkt. Danke Micha! 

Nur schade, dass du kurzfristig nicht konntest, Carsten. Hätte mich echt gefreut.


----------



## Freckles (8. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Herrliche Runde mit klasse Abschluss auf dem Niederbachemer Weihnachtsmarkt. Danke Micha!
> 
> Nur schade, dass du kurzfristig nicht konntest, Carsten. Hätte mich echt gefreut.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Hat mal wieder echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja Kinner´s nachdem also die Truppe sich auf zwei angemeldete Fahrer reduziert hatte, sind wir also dann gestern Abend in den Schnee aufgebrochen.
Tom, Angela und ich sind erst auf den verschneiten Rodderberg, wo noch nichts von Tauwetter zu sehen war, und von dor Richtung Oedingen gefahren. Von dort sind wir dann runter nach Unkelbach und wieder rauf Richtung Oedingen. Dort haben wir dann noch den Schrankentrail ( wo jetzt die Schranke fehlt) gefahren. 
Von dort ging es dann auf dem schnellsten Weg zum Hotel Dahl wo schon Glühwein und Reibekuchen auf uns warteten.
Schön das Barbara noch gekommen ist.

Es war mir wie immer ein Fest mit euch.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Herrliche Runde mit klasse Abschluss auf dem Niederbachemer Weihnachtsmarkt. Danke Micha!
> 
> Nur schade, dass du kurzfristig nicht konntest, Carsten. Hätte mich echt gefreut.



Ja, fand ich sogar ziemlich besch.... 

Nun denn, man sieht sich; freut mich, dass ihr eine schöne Tour hattet!

Gruesse aus Karlsruhe


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

Es geht weiter


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es geht weiter


 
Na endlich mal ein Heimspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es geht weiter



Und ich bin mal wieder nicht da.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und ich bin mal wieder nicht da.



Gibt es wirklich wichtigeres als Saufen für den Weltfrieden?

Schade


----------



## joscho (8. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und ich bin mal wieder nicht da.



Wir kommen Weihnachten bei Euch vorbei und bringen das Gesöff mit - sonst wird das ja nix mehr mit Dir  Das wird ne Bescherung 

Dir ist schon klar, dass in wenigen Wochen es keine Gelegenheiten mehr gibt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir kommen Weihnachten bei Euch vorbei und bringen das Gesöff mit - sonst wird das ja nix mehr mit Dir  Das wird ne Bescherung
> 
> Dir ist schon klar, dass in wenigen Wochen es keine Gelegenheiten mehr gibt.



Dann müssen wir den Nachweihnachtsmarkt machen


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es geht weiter



Da können wir uns dann so richtig die Kannte geben. Dann macht die Ausfahrt am nächsten Tag beim Uwe doppelt Spass


----------



## AnjaR (9. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir den Nachweihnachtsmarkt machen


Da wären wir auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Da wären wir auch dabei



Dann könnte man doch einen Nachweihnachtsvorkarnevalsmarkt veranstaltenoder?


----------



## AnjaR (9. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann könnte man doch einen Nachweihnachtsvorkarnevalsmarkt veranstaltenoder?


 
Egal wie man ihn nennt, hauptsache feiern


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Egal wie man ihn nennt, hauptsache feiern



Coole Einstellung sowas lob ich mir


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Egal wie man ihn nennt, hauptsache feiern



 das wird ein Spaß


----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2010)

will auch


----------



## joscho (10. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> will auch



Ja mach doch


----------



## Merlin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe für Dienstag was eingestellt. Da es wieder kalt und usselig werden soll, müssen wir halt kurzfristig schauen, ob oder ob nicht und was wir ggf. fahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11158


----------



## Freckles (13. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe für Dienstag was eingestellt. Da es wieder kalt und usselig werden soll, müssen wir halt kurzfristig schauen, ob oder ob nicht und was wir ggf. fahren.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11158



Ich glaube ich schaffe es nicht diese Woche. Muss mit Rosi Englisch üben .

Euch aber viel Spaß!!

A.


----------



## shmee (13. Dezember 2010)

Kinder, gebt gut acht, auch im Wald ist es teilweise tierisch glatt.  Durfte grad eben die schöne Erfahrung machen, dass selbst grober, festgefrorener Schlamm im überfrorenen Zustand glatt wie Spiegeleis ist. Und der Einschlag auf festgefrorenem Waldboden tut auch irgendwie mehr weh als sonst. 

Bis morgen Abend dann, mal sehen, ob wir noch mal ein Synchronkäfern veranstalten können. Tom? Bist du dabei?


----------



## LukePC (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie viel shmee äh... Schnee liegt denn da draußen im Wald noch? Kann man die glattgefrorenen Stellen wenigstens erahnen bzw. halten die sich halbwegs in grenzen? 
Hier unten ist ja alles absolut Schneefrei und die Eisstellen recht gut erkennbar...

Und gegen Kalt hilft in Bewegung bleiben und ein gemeinsames Tempo finden. Für die T-Mobile Runde vor 2 Wochen war ich jedenfalls noch zu warm angezogen 
Bei normalerem Tempo müsste das ja dann perfekt stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (13. Dezember 2010)

Also ich war nur im Ennert unterwegs, da lag fast gar kein Schnee, die Reste festgefrorenen Schnee und Eisplatten konnte man gut sehen.

Hingehauen hat's mich dann ja auf überfrorenem Schlamm, dem hat man halt nix angesehen, der dummen Sau. 

Falls also jemand vorhat, links an den Weinbergen hoch Carstens kurze steile Grube (steil rein, steil raus) zu fahren, könnt ihr euch derzeit sparen. Ich hab schon mal probegelegen, liegt sich eher hart und kalt. 

Im Frühjahr hatte ich da ja schon mal ein Testliegen veranstaltet, da war es deutlich gemütlicher, wenn auch nasser und schlammiger.


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> überfrorenem Schlamm, dem hat man halt nix angesehen, der dummen Sau.





 schön umschrieben 


 hoffe Du hast dir nicht wirklich weh getan ....


----------



## shmee (13. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> hoffe Du hast dir nicht wirklich weh getan ....



Ach iwo, klassischer kontrollierter entspannter Abgang in bester Käfermanier.


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Ach iwo, klassischer kontrollierter entspannter Abgang in bester Käfermanier.


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2010)

Au weia, schon wieder alles weiss da draussen...

Ich würde sagen, wir machen daher morgen eine lockere Tour ohne große Trails. Ist bei den Bodenverhältnissen, die der Chris da beschreibt und dem Neuschnee bestimmt die bessere Wahl. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2010)

Jau, Kottenforst bietet sich bei den Verhältnissen auch immer an.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Dezember 2010)

Wahnsinn da draußen......


----------



## shmee (13. Dezember 2010)

Krass, wenn das so weiterschneit können wir morgen abend die Langlaufski auspacken. 

Ich denke mal, gegen eine lockere Ennertrunde spricht eigentlicht nix, Kottenforst ist mir aber auch recht. Würde nur gern nicht allzu spät nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, Kottenforst bietet sich bei den Verhältnissen auch immer an.



Dem wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, ehrlich. Entscheiden wir das morgen am Parkplatz. Im Kofo ist man von da aus ja auch schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (14. Dezember 2010)

Schnee, Eis, glatt und rutschig  das sind ja perfekte Bedinungen, um nach sechs (!!!) Wochen mal wieder aufs Rad zu steigen. 

Kurz: Ich mach dann heute mal den Bremser ...


----------



## john_sales (14. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Hallo an die Bonner Runde,

ich werde über Weihnachten/Neujahr endlich mal wieder ein paar Tage am Stück zuhause sein. Es gibt doch bestimmt Pläne für eine DieGanzenLeckerenSachenMüssenWiederVonDenRippenUndZwarMitSchwung-Tour?

Ich vermisse mein Siebengebirge.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Schnee, Eis, glatt und rutschig  das sind ja perfekte Bedinungen, um nach sechs (!!!) Wochen mal wieder aufs Rad zu steigen.


Hast Du keine Spikes?


----------



## Sechser (14. Dezember 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Spikes?



Wer hat denn überhaupt welche? 
Ich glaube, ich habe erst ein einziges Mal Spikes live im Einsatz gesehen (der Käfer im letzten Winter) - oder fahre ich mit den falschen Leuten?


----------



## MTBKäfer (14. Dezember 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Wer hat denn überhaupt welche?
> Ich glaube, ich habe erst ein einziges Mal Spikes live im Einsatz gesehen (der Käfer im letzten Winter) - oder fahre ich mit den falschen Leuten?



Der Käfer kommt auch heute wieder mit Spikes !


----------



## Sechser (14. Dezember 2010)

Mist, ich bin raus: Meine Lampe hat den Geist aufgegeben. 

(Da helfen auch keine Spikes mehr!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2010)

So,
seid ihr alle gut heim ohne euch zu käfern?

Die nächsten Tage soll es ja noch kräftig schneien, wie seid ihr denn z.Zt. bereift?

Schönen Gruß und bis zum WE
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2010)

Da die Stadt Köln ja nun komplett auf Streuen und Räumen verzichtet:
Continental Spike Claw 240


----------



## LukePC (14. Dezember 2010)

In Bonn ist alles recht gut geräumt/gestreut.

Sogar der Wald war garnicht so rutschig... Man musste regelrecht aufpassen, wo man schlittern üben konnte...
Deshalb hab ich mich dann auch ein klein wenig im Käfern geübt, aber es war wohl nicht so sehr stilvollendet. Da muss ich noch viel lernen 

Naja hab ja auch kein Plastik-Rad, da ist das korrekte Käfern nicht ganz so wichtig. 

Fazit: mein Reifen hatte heute wohl genug Grip - auch ohne Spikes


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> seid ihr alle gut heim ohne euch zu käfern?



Soweit ja, auch wenn die Rückfahrt vom (spontan angefahrenen) Weihnachtsmarkt echt schmerzahaft kalt war. 



sun909 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Tage soll es ja noch kräftig schneien



Oha, das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen. Könnte lustig werden...


----------



## Trekki (15. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> seid ihr alle gut heim ohne euch zu käfern?


Ich habe die Rückfahrt übers Melbtal gemacht, diese Brückenstrecke war einfach zu schön. Aber talaufwärts geht es nicht ganz so zügig wie abwärts.
Käfer? Mir sind keine begegnet. Aber bei der grossen Lichtung vom Annaberger Hof habe ich eine Frau gesehen, deren Mantel aussah wie nach einer Käferbegegnung.

Gegen 21.30h war ich wieder zuhause und heute habe ich schwere Beine. Es war eine schöne Abendrunde mit Euch!

-trekki


----------



## shmee (15. Dezember 2010)

Eine wunderbare Tour, überhaupt nicht rutschig, selbst nach dem Weihnachtsmarkt und Eierpunsch nicht. 

Aber die 500m über die Brücke waren echt saukalt, so hab ich auf der ganzen Tour nicht gefroren. Wenn ich allerdings jetzt nach jeder Tour so lange dusche um wieder warm zu werden wird die Heizungsabrechnung böse.


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Dezember 2010)

Kann mich Chris nur anschließen.Im Winter ist der Kottenforst sehr schönes Terrain und es war ein gelungener Abend.Schöne Tour mit feinem kulinarischen Abschluß auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, nur meine Finger waren auf der Heimfahrt wie abgestorben.Nun,wir machen das ja nicht zum Spaß!


----------



## Sechser (15. Dezember 2010)

Das war doch richtig klasse!!!!

Soooo kalt fand ich es gestern gar nicht ... dabei hatte ich auch nur einen Punsch ...


----------



## Freckles (16. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> seid ihr alle gut heim ohne euch zu käfern?
> 
> Die nächsten Tage soll es ja noch kräftig schneien, wie seid ihr denn z.Zt. bereift?
> ...



Seit gestern Abend endlich mit Winterreifen auf dem Trekkingrad (Conti Nordic Spike 28 x 1,6") und es war eine wahre Wonne heute morgen am Rhein entlang zur Arbeit zu *fahren* wo ich gestern noch eher rumgeeiert bin. Echt genial die Dinger und ihren (ziemlich teuren) Preis wert. 

Danke, Micha, dass du da an mich gedacht und die Reifen mitgebracht hast .


----------



## joe.breeze (16. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr jetzt auch seit Anfang der Woche am Stadtrad einen Kenda Klondike mit 165 Spikes. Die Auto- und anderen Radfahrer gucken doch etwas irritiert, wenn man bei dem Wetter mit normaler Geschwindigkeit auf die Kreuzungen zufährt 

VR reicht mir übrigens, weil das Driften am HR meist kontrollierbar bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (17. Dezember 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> VR reicht mir übrigens, weil das Driften am HR meist kontrollierbar bleibt.



...und jede Menge Spaß macht! 
Vor allem, wenn man in den entlegenen Gassen und Radwegen rumfährt, wo man nicht von Autos überfahren werden kann


----------



## joe.breeze (17. Dezember 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> ...und jede Menge Spaß macht!


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2010)

Ihr lieben,

da ich die letzte Nacht leider :kotz:verbracht habe und mich jetzt so fühle, als sei ein Schneepflug über mich hinweggefahren, muss ich mich leider diese Woche aus allen Festivitäten ausklinken. An radfahren mag ich gerade gar nicht denken. 


Wen ich nicht mehr sehe: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Freckles (20. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr lieben,
> 
> da ich die letzte Nacht leider :kotz:verbracht habe und mich jetzt so fühle, als sei ein Schneepflug über mich hinweggefahren, muss ich mich leider diese Woche aus allen Festivitäten ausklinken. An radfahren mag ich gerade gar nicht denken.
> 
> ...



Ohje, das hört sich ja grauenhaft an ... war der letzte Glühwein schlecht oder bist du krank? Wie auch immer, ich wünsch dir jedenfalls gute Besserung und dann auch noch frohe Weihnachten!!

Liebe Grüße,
Angela


PS: Vielleicht schaffst du es ja am Mittwoch, wir werden ja wohl eher flach fahren (habe sogar die Erlaubnis mein wintertaugliches Trekkingrad zu benutzen, da mein MTB in seinem Zweitstall steht) und dann kannst du ja Kakao trinken . Wäre jedenfalls klasse!


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Angela,

warten wir es mal ab. Momentan kann ich es mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Tom,

na dann ab ins 

und lass Dich gut 

damit Du schnell wieder auf dem Damm bist!


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Lieber Tom,
> 
> na dann ab ins
> 
> ...




Dummerweise liegt meine Frau auch darnieder...

Nun ja, wie war das: In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten.


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Dezember 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dummerweise liegt meine Frau auch darnieder...
> 
> Nun ja, wie war das: In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten.



Hi Tom!

Dir und Deiner Frau gute besserung. Das Ihr Beide schnell wieder gesund werdet.

Hier ein kleiner Bericht, wie es im moment im 7.Gebirge aussieht.
Tja, Schnee satt sage ich nur. Habe es von Ramersdorf bis zum Einkehrhäuschen geschafft. Und das in satten 2,5 Std. Einfach zuviel von dem weißen Zeug da oben. Die Einzige schöne Auffahrt war die zum Petersberg. Natürlich über Straße. Aber die Abfahrt auf den Bitte im Tiefschnee(BiT)-Weg war genieal


Thomas


----------



## Trekki (21. Dezember 2010)

Fährt heute abend jemand? Ich währe dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich könntes mir auch vorstellen. Hab aber keine Spikes. 
Trails mit Steigung (ala Ennert) sollte man da vl eher auslassen? Aber Bitweg könnte ich mir auch (gut) vorstellen. 

Wenn 7GB könnte man sich ja am Nachtigallental treffen.


----------



## Trekki (21. Dezember 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Wenn 7GB könnte man sich ja am Nachtigallental treffen.


Gerne. Also 18.30h am Eingang zum Nachtigallental?

-trekki


----------



## Tobert (21. Dezember 2010)

Da bin ich auch dabei! 

Tobi


----------



## Tobert (21. Dezember 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dabei!
> 
> Tobi



Kommando zurück.
Klappt bei mir leider doch nicht heute abend. 
Trotzdem viel Spass!

Tobi


----------



## Trekki (21. Dezember 2010)

Schade.


----------



## Freckles (21. Dezember 2010)

Carsten, was ist denn mit unserer Tour morgen passiert?? Fahren wir beide jetzt alleine? Der Micha wollte eigentlich so gegen 18:30/19:00 dazukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Carsten, was ist denn mit unserer Tour morgen passiert?? Fahren wir beide jetzt alleine? Der Micha wollte eigentlich so gegen 18:30/19:00 dazukommen.


 
Hallo Angela,

wir würden ja gerne teilnehmen, haben aber wegen Bronchitis schon unseren Skiurlaub abgebrochen. Leider hat es die ganze Familie erwischt. Hoffentlich geht's bis Weihnachten besser.

Wir wünschen Euch allen ein schönes und friedvolles Fest.

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Merlin (21. Dezember 2010)

Oha, dann gebe ich die Genesungswünsche mal gleich weiter...


----------



## surftigresa (21. Dezember 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Angela,
> 
> wir würden ja gerne teilnehmen, haben aber wegen Bronchitis schon unseren Skiurlaub abgebrochen. Leider hat es die ganze Familie erwischt. Hoffentlich geht's bis Weihnachten besser.
> 
> ...


 
Ihr macht ja Sachen! Wünsche Euch gute Besserung und natürlich auch ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Freckles (21. Dezember 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Angela,
> 
> wir würden ja gerne teilnehmen, haben aber wegen Bronchitis schon unseren Skiurlaub abgebrochen. Leider hat es die ganze Familie erwischt. Hoffentlich geht's bis Weihnachten besser.
> 
> ...



Ohje, dann wünsch ich euch mal gute Besserung und dass es euch spätestens zu Weihnachten wieder gut geht!

Euch auch ein fröhliches, geruhsames, stressfreies Weihnachtsfest!

Angela


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2010)

Tja,
Merlin krank, Barbara???, Greywolf???...

Daywalker wollte evt noch dazustossem und der Chris zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn.

Wir fahren auf jeden Fall 

Gruesse und gute Besserung an das Lazarett!


----------



## shmee (22. Dezember 2010)

Junge, jetzt hats aber alle erwischt. Bei mir ist auch noch unklar, ob das heute Abend was wird. Momentan huste ich mir hier noch ziemlich heftig einen zusammen.

Gute Besserung an alle Mitkranken.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> Barbara???



Hab Dir doch ne SMS getippt, daß ich 17.00 nicht schaffe.
Wollte dann zum Glühen dazustoßen!
Müßte nur wissen wo ihr seid, ob in Godesberg oder Bonn und an
welchem Stand.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hab Dir doch ne SMS getippt, daß ich 17.00 nicht schaffe.
> Wollte dann zum Glühen dazustoßen!
> Müßte nur wissen wo ihr seid, ob in Godesberg oder Bonn und an
> welchem Stand.
> Lg. Barbara



zum glühen komme ich auch schaffe es auch nicht vor 19 Uhr


----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hab Dir doch ne SMS getippt, daß ich 17.00 nicht schaffe.
> Wollte dann zum Glühen dazustoßen!
> Müßte nur wissen wo ihr seid, ob in Godesberg oder Bonn und an
> welchem Stand.
> Lg. Barbara



Ähm,
ich hab da nix bekommen... 

Wir fahren erst gen Goodesberg und sind dann um 19.00uhr in Bonn, Pyramide am Friedensplatz/Dreieck.

Bis nachher


----------



## Freckles (22. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> ich hab da nix bekommen...
> 
> Wir fahren erst gen Goodesberg und sind dann um 19.00uhr in Bonn, Pyramide am Friedensplatz/Dreieck.
> ...



Jawoll! Und Spaß hat's gemacht! In Bonn stießen dann auch noch ein paar andere Hartgesottene dazu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (22. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist hier "hartgesotten"???? Wir Weicheier, die nur zum trinken kommen???

Respekt unseren beiden "richtigen" Radfahrern (die für uns heute die Fahne oben gehalten haben)  bei dem Wetter ist das wirklich eine Leistung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Dezember 2010)

wer von uns beiden hatte denn zu dem Zeitpunkt schon mehr getrunken?


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Dezember 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Wer ist hier "hartgesotten"???? Wir Weicheier, die nur zum trinken kommen???
> 
> Respekt unseren beiden "richtigen" Radfahrern (die für uns heute die Fahne oben gehalten haben)  bei dem Wetter ist das wirklich eine Leistung!



Moment mal, was heißt hier Weichei!
Hatte 45 km auf dem Tacho, als ich in Alfter eingetrudelt bin!
War nur nicht mit Carsten und Angela unterwegs!


----------



## Sechser (23. Dezember 2010)

Na gut: 3 Radfahrer (man beachte übrigens die beeindruckende Frauenquote!) und 2 Säuf.. äh ... Weinkenner!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2010)

Die TT-Zentrale wünscht allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen 
guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ( das mit dem Rutschen nicht zu wörtlich nehmen )!
Uwe, Thomas und Barbara




 



​


----------



## sun909 (29. Dezember 2010)

Tach 

Noch alle krank hier? Nix los?

Nun gut...

Werde am 31.12. gegen 12.00 Uhr einen Start ins 7G wagen, wenn es nicht zu sehr taut morgen.

Soll ja auf den Hauptwegen dank vieler Wanderer alles recht fest sein.

Also darf Ross und Reiter mal wieder in den Wald...

Dauer? 3-4h, aber kann ja jeder ggf vorher abfahren.
Tempo: langsam und entspannt 
Wer mitwill, hier melden.

Bis dann
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Noch alle krank hier? Nix los?
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten,

der Micha und ich wollten fahren aber eher nachmittags. Wäre dir das dann zu spät?

Ciao,
Angela (vom falschen Account )


----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2010)

Huhu,

ich wäre auch interessiert, zeitlich bin ich flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (29. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ....der Micha und ich wollten fahren ....


 
und ich dachte schon das wären die ersten Anzeichen von Schizophrenie.... 

Also die Melanie und ich hätte auch Interesse zu fahren. 
Bräuchten dann aber eine Duschgelegenheit irgendwo in Bonn um nicht stinkend ins neue Jahr feiern zu müssen. Ein bisschen später wäre dann natürlich auch für mich günstiger.


----------



## sun909 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hm,
Kinners, lasst die Finger vom Alkohol, das scheint nix für euch zu sein, wenn ihr schon doppelt tippt 

Ich wollte mit dem Rad retour und vor dem Abend noch eine Stunde Couchen...

Aber man kann sich ja später treffen und ab dann gemeinsam fahren.

Gruesse


----------



## MTBKäfer (29. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Werde am 31.12. gegen 12.00 Uhr einen Start ins 7G wagen, wenn es nicht zu sehr taut morgen.



Hört sich gut an, wäre dabei


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> Kinners, lasst die Finger vom Alkohol, das scheint nix für euch zu sein, wenn ihr schon doppelt tippt
> 
> Ich wollte mit dem Rad retour und vor dem Abend noch eine Stunde Couchen...
> ...



So jetzt schreibt der richtige stunt-beck, die andere Micha und ich ( Michael) würden gegen 14 Uhr 30 los wir können uns gerne treffen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So jetzt schreibt der richtige stunt-beck, die andere Micha und ich ( Michael) würden gegen 14 Uhr 30 los wir können uns gerne treffen.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha


 
Wie lange wollt Ihr dann ungefähr fahren?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte auch Lust zu fahren, 12.00 wäre für mich okay, dann muß ich den 
Nachtisch halt schon morgens machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ok,
dann sage ich mal grob 12.00 Uhr am Schiff wer will und den Rest gabeln wir am Nachtigallental auf um 14.30 Uhr.

Einverstanden?

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (30. Dezember 2010)

Jep!


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Kann man in der Nähe von dem Schiff irgendwo parken?


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Dezember 2010)

Perfetto!


----------



## sun909 (30. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Kann man in der Nähe von dem Schiff irgendwo parken?



Fürs Navi:
Ecke Rheinaustrasse/Friedrich-Breuer-Strasse

Da sind freie Parkplätze an der Strasse.

Das China Schiff liegt direkt neben der Kennedybrücke 

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Perfetto!


 Prima und wo????


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Ok, der Carsten war schneller. Danke! 

Aber ich habe doch gar kein Navi!!!!!! Ich krieg das aber auch so hin!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Prima und wo????



Da haben wir wohl ziemlich zeitgleich gepostet, mein Beitrag bezog sich 
auf Carstens.


----------



## d0nk3y (30. Dezember 2010)

Würd auch gern mitfahren, aber leider ist eine Erkältung im Anmarsch...

Werd mich jetzt mal öfters hier blicken lassen und versuchen kräftig mitzumischen. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
ã
ã
2 - 3 Fahrer habe ich schon beisammen, hÃ¤tte von Euch jemand Lust bei der Jagd mitzumachen? Der Termin steht fÃ¼r den 20. - 22.Mai, natÃ¼rlich mit Campen auf der Manie.

Bei Interesse in der IG *24h von Finale Ligure 2011 KBU *anmelden.

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (31. Dezember 2010)

Da mir die Öffnungszeiten der Geschäfte und meine Vergesslichkeit einen 
Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben, schaffe ich es heute bis 12.00
am Chinaschiff nicht.Falls das Wetter sich halten sollte, stoße ich um 14.30
zu euch!Ansonsten allen, die ich abends nicht mehr sehe, einen guten Rutsch!Lg. Barbara


----------



## Tobert (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch noch mitfahren wollen ... werde versuchen um 12:00 am Schiff zu sein. Ich muss mich allerdings ca. 14:30 wieder ausklinken, da meine geplante Abendaktivität etwas mehr Vorbereitung erfordert ...

Bis gleich und guten Rutsch an alle !!
Tobi


----------



## shmee (31. Dezember 2010)

So ihr lieben, ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute ne schöne Tour. Sobald mein lästiger Husten sich mal verkrümelt hat, bin ich auch wieder am Start.

Euch allen nen guten Rutsch, kommt gut rein und wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr in alter Frische! 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Merlin (31. Dezember 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> So ihr lieben, ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute ne schöne Tour. Sobald mein lästiger Husten sich mal verkrümelt hat, bin ich auch wieder am Start.
> 
> Euch allen nen guten Rutsch, kommt gut rein und wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr in alter Frische!
> 
> ...



Ich schließe mich an...sowohl, was den Husten angeht, als auch mit den besten Wünschen für 2011.


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2010)

So, die letzten Vorbereitungen für die Jahresendzeitfestivitäten sind abgeschlossen und es kehr die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ein.

Wir wünschen Euch Gesundheit und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Sechser (31. Dezember 2010)

Letzter!!!

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## surftigresa (1. Januar 2011)

Erster! 

Frohes Neues allen, mit denen ich nicht eh schon reingerutscht bin.

Sehr schön hat das Jahr gestern aufgehört:









Fast das gesamte WP-Team am Start. Nur den Holzlarer haben wir leider in seinem Vorgarten nicht gefunden.....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2011)

Jup,
war ein nettes Ründchen.

Auf unserer Rheinseite auch ohne Regen 

Gab zwar einmal kurzen Protest wegen der Route und den Trail, den man lt Aussage eines Herrn W. nur im Winter fahrn könne, erwies sich als sehr stachelig..:

Aber da dieser sich vorher schön vor den Damen gekäfert hatte, war das vielleicht eine Spätfolge 

Die Rückfahrt von Köwi am Rhein war ohne Spikes echt übel glatt! Sollte man vermeiden.

Leider sah man an einigen Stellen auch schon den braunen Morast durchschimmern, der sehnsüchtig auf seine Rückkehr zu warten scheint.

Nach dem Tauwetter heute würde ich wg Dienstag ergo erstmal die Meldungen abwarten, wie es dort ausschaut.

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2011)

Termin für morgen, wer Zeit und Lust hat 

Klick mich

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. Januar 2011)

Mich hat die TT Tour gestern leider gesundheitlich etwas zurück geworfen, daher bin ich diese Woche nicht am Start.


----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2011)

Tom, Tom, so wird das dieses Jahr aber nix mit dir 

Gab doch gar keinen Glühwein auf der Tour oder hat sich etwa die Sonja mit Flachmann "eingeschmuggelt"  ?

Gute Besserung mal wieder!


----------



## Merlin (3. Januar 2011)

Merci, merci. Ich weis auch nicht, habe im Moment irgendwie die Seuche. Ich war schon happy, dass ich die kurze Magen-Darm-Geschichte noch vor Weihnachten über die Bühne gebracht habe...aber dann hab ich ne Erkältung vom alten ins neue Jahr geschleppt. Die Tour am Sonntag war da nicht gerade, sagen wir mal, heilungsfördernd. Daher ist jetzt echt mal schonen angesagt.

Aber nein, weder Sonja noch ein Flachmann sind mir gestern begegnet.


----------



## shmee (3. Januar 2011)

@Tom: Gute Besserung, Leidensgenosse.

Mein Husten hält sich auch noch hartnäckig, daher werde ich mit ner Tour bei der feucht-nasskalten Luft mal noch abwarten. Sonst werde ich den Murks hinterher gar nicht mehr los. 

Nächste Woche bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder voll am Start.


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Merci, merci. Ich weis auch nicht, habe im Moment irgendwie die Seuche. Ich war schon happy, dass ich die kurze Magen-Darm-Geschichte noch vor Weihnachten über die Bühne gebracht habe...aber dann hab ich ne Erkältung vom alten ins neue Jahr geschleppt. Die Tour am Sonntag war da nicht gerade, sagen wir mal, heilungsfördernd. Daher ist jetzt echt mal schonen angesagt.
> 
> Aber nein, weder Sonja noch ein Flachmann sind mir gestern begegnet.



Gute Besserung, Leidensgenosse!
Irgendwie sind die infektiösen Biester diesen Winter hartnäckig,
bei mir flammt es ständig wieder auf, kenn ich so gar nicht!
Genesungswünsche auch an Chris!


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2011)

Uih,
wir sollten die Gruppe in Lazarett oder so umbenennen 

Dann erweitere ich die Genesungswünsche mal und cancele den Termin für heute abend. 

schönen gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin gesund, aber ich glaube das wollte jetzt keiner wissen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich die derzeitigen Schneeverhältnisse so sehe dann würde ich sagen das ist auch besser so. Gestern auf dem Rodderberg hatten die Autos alles schön auseinander gedrückt. Lieber bis zum we warten das ist wenigstens wieder Schlamm da.

Gute Besserung den Kranken
und Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Tobert (4. Januar 2011)

Ich komme gerade von einer kleine Nachmittagsrunde aus den 7Hügeln und kann nur sagen: es rollt wieder! (auch bergab ohne Pedalieren!!).
Das macht verglichen mit dem letzten WE richtig Spass! 
Aber Micha hat recht, unter dem "Restweiß" schimmert es schon nassbraun durch.

Viel Spass an alle Fahrenden und gute Besserung an alle Kranken!
Tobi


----------



## john_sales (4. Januar 2011)

Nach dem schönen Wetter heute, 
hab ich schon mein Rad fertig gemacht und wollte mich zum Chinaschiff aufmachen......
und plopp ist der Termin weg. Wenn doch noch einer fährt, nehmt mich mit! 

Allen andren gute Besserung.


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2011)

sorry,
habe heute einen kleinen Zwerg nachmittags bespaßt (Patenkind), da bis heute morgen niemand angemeldet war...

Werde Samstag/Sonntag nochmal fahren 

Ansonsten dir viel Spaß, wenn du noch losziehst!
grüße


----------



## d0nk3y (4. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> sorry,
> habe heute einen kleinen Zwerg nachmittags bespaßt (Patenkind), da bis heute morgen niemand angemeldet war...
> 
> Werde Samstag/Sonntag nochmal fahren
> ...


 
Sonntag wäre ich zu 88,88 % dabei... dann aber auch "nur" langsam, da am Samstag den ganzen Tag dem Alkohol gefrönt wird.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Januar 2011)

d0nk3y schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich zu 88,88 % dabei... dann aber auch "nur" langsam, da am Samstag den ganzen Tag dem Alkohol gefrönt wird.



Da hat der Carsten sicher Verständnis für


----------



## surftigresa (4. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Werde Samstag/Sonntag nochmal fahren


 
Ich würd gerne Samstag im 7GB (oder wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch gerne mal wieder etwas technischer) fahren


----------



## john_sales (4. Januar 2011)

Rein vom Gefühl würd ich ja auch alleine fahren,
da das aber weder vernünftig oder gesellig ist, 
bleib ich bei meinen Ordnern und arbeite noch ein bisschen. 
(Was wiederum auch nicht gesellig ist oder Spass macht)

Sonntag bin ich auf jeden fall schon wieder in Aachen, 
Samstag steht noch zur Diskussion.

Hat jemand ein Rad zu verkaufen? 
Aus meinen 100mm bin ich rausgewachsen.
Hab ja mit dem  Lapierre Spicy/ Specialized Enduro geliebäugelt,
allerdings werden die so gut wie nie in L/XL angeboten, und wenn dann
zu teuer. Hab eine 90er Schrittlänge. Rahmen sollte also 51cm/21" haben
(17,5cm+51cm+21,5cm sattelstütze = 90cm)
Sollte was um 150mm und max um 15kg als FR/AM/Enduro konzipiert sein.


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2011)

Probe fahren!

Wie schaut es mit Armlänge aus?

Enduro und Lapierre sind beide recht lang...

Ggf noch Trek Remedy, der Merlin hat eins und ist recht zufrieden damit.

Zweirad Feld in Augustin hat Trek und Speci zum Probesitzen 

Lapierre?

Was darf es denn kosten?

Der Sprung von 100mm auf 160 ist schon recht gross, vielleicht auch ein AM mit 140/150 mit in die Überlegung mit einbeziehen.

Gruesse

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da hat der Carsten sicher Verständnis für



Räusper...

Herr Panzer, wir müssen reden 

Gruesse


----------



## john_sales (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn am Samstag wirklich eine Gruppe für eine Technikrunde am Start ist wäre ich gerne dabei. Dann können wir auch in der Runde über Federwege und Rahmengrößen diskutieren. Ich freue mich über jeden der mir etwas sagen kann und mich mal Probesitzen lässt.

_Bei Zweirad war ich vor 8 Wochen und es wäre fast das Speci Enduro geworden, wenn die noch ein paar Euro runtergegangen wären. Hatte aber immerhin Spass auf den Holztrail da, Der Verkäufer war nicht ganz so begeistert als ich den Versatz von 40cm ein paar mal runtergefahren bin um die Federn und Geometrie auszuloten.

Über Weihnachten ist jetzt wieder eine Menge Geld seltsamerweise verpufft,
deswegen reichts jetzt nicht mehr für das neue Speci für 2300,-
Wird ein gebrauchtes sein müssen, aber die Räder sind nach ein paar Fahrten ja eh nicht mehr neu, und den Wertverlust würd ich mir gern ersparen.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es schon keine 120 oder 130 mm tun, die Räder haben sich nicht so wahnsinnig von meiner Mühle abgehoben, dass ich das Geld dafür hinlegen würde. Sollte nicht älter sein als 2-3 Jahre. Das Buget richtet sich so ziemlich nach der Einsparung. D.h ich würde gerne bei 1200 bleiben, aber wenn es von der Austattung und Rahmen etc ein Rad gibt was für den Umfang extrem günstig ist kann ich mich auch ein wenig verleiten lassen...^^
Bei ebay taucht ja so einiges auf, aber ohne Probefahrt im Einsatzgebiet...

_Aber über Posts lässt es sich schlecht reden, es geht nichts über ausprobieren.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2011)

john_sales schrieb:


> Wenn am Samstag wirklich eine Gruppe für eine Technikrunde am Start ist wäre ich gerne dabei. Dann können wir auch in der Runde über Federwege und Rahmengrößen diskutieren. Ich freue mich über jeden der mir etwas sagen kann und mich mal Probesitzen lässt.
> 
> _Bei Zweirad war ich vor 8 Wochen und es wäre fast das Speci Enduro geworden, wenn die noch ein paar Euro runtergegangen wären. Hatte aber immerhin Spass auf den Holztrail da, Der Verkäufer war nicht ganz so begeistert als ich den Versatz von 40cm ein paar mal runtergefahren bin um die Federn und Geometrie auszuloten.
> 
> ...



Ich hab da noch ein GIANT Reign im Keller, mit dem ich so gut wie nie fahre.
Ist zwar nicht mehr das Neueste (5 Jahre...bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher) aber funktioniert noch tadellos.


----------



## john_sales (7. Januar 2011)

hast pm

Samstag große Technikrunde? Für den Spass am Wochenende wird es nass.


----------



## d0nk3y (7. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## john_sales (7. Januar 2011)

Da nun keiner Samstag mitkommt, hab ich mein Rädchen für den Verkauf aufpoliert 
und plane Samstag was anderes ein.
Ich denke wir hoffen dann mal auf den Frühling


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Januar 2011)

Wir wollten nächsten Samstag gegen 14 Uhr in die 7 Berge hat Jemand Lust mit zu fahren?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Merlin (12. Januar 2011)

Je nach Wetter und so....mal sehen. Gib hier ruhig am Freitag nochmal ein Update!


----------



## LukePC (12. Januar 2011)

Ich müsste auch mal wieder ne Tour machen. Hatte in letzter Zeit ein paar andere Termine, oder zu schlechtes Wetter - aber so langsam reichts.
Wenns nur "niselt" muss ich das halt reichen für ne Bike-Runde.

Ich hoffe nur der durchweichte Boden ist dann besser fahrbar als Tiefschnee 

Ich würd mich über nen Update am Freitag freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (12. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten nächsten Samstag gegen 14 Uhr in die 7 Berge hat Jemand Lust mit zu fahren?
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Ja, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Januar 2011)

Laut wetter.com soll es am we durchweg mar und schön sein. werde aber am Freitag nochmal posten. Würde dann sagen Nachtigallental 14 Uhr.

Grüsse MIcha

Ps. Chris wäre schön dich auch nochmal zu sehen


----------



## surftigresa (12. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten nächsten Samstag gegen 14 Uhr in die 7 Berge hat Jemand Lust mit zu fahren?
> 
> Grüsse MIcha


 
Die arbeitende Bevölkerung sitz dann in irgendeinem verdammten Flieger in ein Land, wo ich eigentlich gar nicht hin will


----------



## Freckles (12. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die arbeitende Bevölkerung sitz dann in irgendeinem verdammten Flieger in ein Land, wo ich eigentlich gar nicht hin will



Tja, schlimm, wenn man immer so viele Länder bereisen MUSS von Berufswegen . Aber genau der Grund bringt mich auch ums Litevilletreffen dieses Jahr, da MUSS ich nach Borneo, schlimm das! 

PS: wo geht es denn hin bei dir?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Januar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Tja, schlimm, wenn man immer so viele Länder bereisen MUSS von Berufswegen . Aber genau der Grund bringt mich auch ums Litevilletreffen dieses Jahr, da MUSS ich nach Borneo, schlimm das!



Na ja da verpasst du ja nicht viel


----------



## shinji_rei (12. Januar 2011)

hey,


würde mich gerne am [email protected] anschliessen, komme aus Bonn/City.

Wie sind denn die Eckdaten der Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. Januar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Tja, schlimm, wenn man immer so viele Länder bereisen MUSS von Berufswegen . Aber genau der Grund bringt mich auch ums Litevilletreffen dieses Jahr, da MUSS ich nach Borneo, schlimm das!
> 
> PS: wo geht es denn hin bei dir?


 
Die Strecken in der Eifel kennst Du doch alle schon....

Hongkong, Shenzen, Guangzhou und Bangkok. Hin- und Rückflug über Dubai.... da ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe jeden Tag woanders zu sein, habe ich mir gar nicht die Mühe gemacht, Geld zu wechseln...


----------



## shmee (12. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ps. Chris wäre schön dich auch nochmal zu sehen



Der Christian setzt sich morgen mal für ne Testrunde aufs Rad und schaut, ob er nach 4 Wochen Pause mit Husten noch mit dem Rad zum Waldrand kommt, ohne auf der Strecke schon umzukippen. 

Falls der Test erfolgreich ist, bin ich Samstag gern dabei. Vor allem, wenn das Wetter tatsächlich mal wieder weniger nass werden sollte.


----------



## sun909 (12. Januar 2011)

shinji_rei schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> 
> würde mich gerne am [email protected] anschliessen, komme aus Bonn/City.
> ...



Hi,
Eckdaten in der Regel:

Gemütlich bergauf, trailig bergab. Strecke wird nach Lust und Laune ausgewürfelt, ca. 800-1000HM, 30-40km (alles ohne Gewähr).

Pflicht: funktionierendes Bike, Helm und Hirn, Ersatzschlauch und kein wilden Stunts 

Licht wird empfohlen, gute Laune kommt von selbst 

grüße
sun909


----------



## monsterchen (12. Januar 2011)

Na da muß ich doch mal sehen, wie früh ich am Samstag aus dem Laden komme. Ich sach mal, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich da.

cu

Thomas


----------



## shinji_rei (13. Januar 2011)

Klingt alles in allem ansprechend.


----------



## Oxbow (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso denn Licht, wenn es ab 14:00 Uhr losgeht?
30-40 km sind doch relativ schnell abgekurbelt, nach 2,5 Stunden.

LG aus Kölle


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2011)

...Pause, Panne, die Verfahrgarantie...

Irgendwas ist immer. 

Und im Wald ist es bei Bewölkung verdammt schnell dunkel, dann mal besser Licht auf dem Trail 

Gruesse


----------



## d0nk3y (14. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich der Runde gerne anschliessen.

Allerdings hab ich das Problem, dass mir der genaue Treffpunkt nicht bekannt ist. Hab zwar das Nachtigallental bei Googleearth gefunden, weiß auch wie ich fahren würde... aber ist mir nen bissle zu unsicher.

Kann mir jemand ggf. den Treffpunkt erklären/zeigen oder mich ab Posttower/Rheinaue, Konrad-Adenauer-Brücke oder Ramersdorf mitnehmen? Wäre echt 

Dankööö


----------



## Freckles (14. Januar 2011)

d0nk3y schrieb:


> Ich würde mich der Runde gerne anschliessen.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich das Problem, dass mir der genaue Treffpunkt nicht bekannt ist. Hab zwar das Nachtigallental bei Googleearth gefunden, weiß auch wie ich fahren würde... aber ist mir nen bissle zu unsicher.
> 
> ...



Gugst du hier:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...Sieg-Kreis,+Nordrhein-Westfalen,+Germany&z=16

Einfach die Bahnhofstraße hochfahren (immer geradeaus) und wenn du die Bahnschienen gekreuzt und unter der großen Brücke durchkommst, siehst du es schon ...

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Ecke Bahnhofstr/Winzerstraße, von dort aus fährst du einfach ca. 20m Ri Nachtigallental, die "Meute" trifft sich dort unten.

http://maps.google.de/maps?client=s...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=s...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA

Fahre selber wenn ich dazustoße schon vorher über die Berge...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2011)

Du kannst aber auch einfach zur Fähre Königswinter kommen, nur nicht dann mit den orangen mitfahren. Wir kommen mit der Fähre rüber dann kannst du dich mit uns dort treffen. Einfach nach Michael Panzer fragen.


----------



## Merlin (14. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht ieh-bäh ist, bin ich auch am Start...


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2011)

Also halten wir dann für alles interessierten fest: Morgen um 14 Uhr Nachtigallental. Licht nicht vergessen.


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Sechser (14. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht ieh-bäh ist, bin ich auch am Start...



dto.


----------



## d0nk3y (14. Januar 2011)

Werde morgen direkt zum Nachtigallental kommen. 

Freue mich!  

Florian


----------



## LukePC (14. Januar 2011)

Ich werde auch da sein.
Entweder per Zouch ab Beuel, aber der ist fast 20 min zu früh...
oder halt mim Bike (am Rhein lang) 

Bis morgen
Lukas


----------



## shmee (14. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht ieh-bäh ist, bin ich auch am Start...



Vorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus. Bei gutem Wetter 13:15 am Chinaschiff? Ich denke, wir sollten ein bisschen Puffer einplanen, der Rheinpegel steigt wieder, und ich vermute mal, wir müssen das ein ums andere Mal vom Rhein weg. Evtl. könnte man auch 13:05 sagen, ich wollte nämlich gern locker dahinrollen.


----------



## Merlin (14. Januar 2011)

13:15 Uhr finde ich gut, das sollte selbst bei langsamem Tempo locker passen. Also, bis morgen am Schiff!


----------



## shmee (14. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, 13:15 am Schiff. Wenns so warm ist wie heute, vielleicht sogar in kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (14. Januar 2011)

Hätte ja auch Interesse, aber eventuell sind wir auf Explorertour.
Wenn ich um 14.00 nicht da bin, habt viel Spaß!


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch einfach zur Fähre Königswinter kommen, nur nicht dann mit den orangen mitfahren. Wir kommen mit der Fähre rüber dann kannst du dich mit uns dort treffen. Einfach nach Michael Panzer fragen.




....soso, Micha....du willst also mit der Fähre fahren. Machen die eine Sonderfahrt für euch? Wäre ja dann schon eine längerer Schiffspassage, fast wie über den Ärmelkanal.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (15. Januar 2011)

Ich würd gern dazustoßen, wenn es genehm ist, und wär dannn auch so 13.10 Uhr am China Schiff.


----------



## Merlin (15. Januar 2011)

Klaro...


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2011)

Moin 
bin leider raus... Habe "Hals" 

Kann ich mir für nächste Woche nicht leisten.

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Merlin (15. Januar 2011)

Schade, schade. Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit uns in letzter Zeit...

Nun denn, guten Besserung!


Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich auch am umschwenken bin. Morgen soll es sonnig werden und eine Kuchen-Tour mit Ahrtal reizt doch sehr. Ich werde daher heute nicht fahren und dafür morgen zur Tomburg kommen. Zwei Tage hintereinander traue ich mir noch nicht zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schade, schade. Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit uns in letzter Zeit...
> 
> Nun denn, guten Besserung!
> 
> ...



Mädchen


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....soso, Micha....du willst also mit der Fähre fahren. Machen die eine Sonderfahrt für euch? Wäre ja dann schon eine längerer Schiffspassage, fast wie über den Ärmelkanal.



Nicht Sonderfahrt ich nehme mein UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-Booooooooooooooooot


----------



## Merlin (15. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mädchen



Tse. 

Aber wir sehen uns dann doch morgen, du wurdest ja auch eingetragen...


----------



## d0nk3y (15. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schade, schade. Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit uns in letzter Zeit...
> 
> Nun denn, guten Besserung!
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst auch an beiden Tagen fahren


----------



## Trekki (15. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch einfach zur Fähre Königswinter kommen, nur nicht dann mit den orangen mitfahren.



Dann weiss ich ja, in welcher Richtung wir Orangen fahren müssen.

-trekki


----------



## shmee (15. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin trotzdem gleich am Chinaschiff, falls da noch jemand hinkommen wollte.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tischi, sorry das wir euch verloren haben. Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht zu lange auf uns gewartet.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Trekki (15. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Tischi, sorry das wir euch verloren haben. Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht zu lange auf uns gewartet.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha


Wir sind stundenlang Ziellos durchs 7GB geirrt.


----------



## Merlin (16. Januar 2011)

Tja, wat mache ma diese Woche. Für Dienstag ist Regen angesagt, ich stelle daher erstmal noch nix rein. Vielleicht was kurzfristiges?


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2011)

Moin,
ist aber nur gaaanz wenig Wasser angesagt (<0,5l) 

Kann aber diese Woche leider nicht, bin erst nächste Woche wieder am Start.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (17. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist aber nur gaaanz wenig Wasser angesagt (<0,5l)
> 
> Kann aber diese Woche leider nicht, bin erst nächste Woche wieder am Start.
> ...


 
Jaja, uns hier ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden wollen und sich dann selbst aus der Schusslinie nehmen....fein.


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2011)

Super Plan oder 

Frei nach dem Motto: Modder frei!


----------



## joe.breeze (18. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Modder frei!



...wird heut nix bei mir. Mein DX-Akku hat sich endgültig verabschiedet. Steh quasi im Dunkeln.

"matsch fun in the mud" wünscht

Ulf


----------



## Merlin (18. Januar 2011)

Mir sind die Prognosen momentan auch echt zu regnerisch, d.h. ich bin heute und morgen raus. Vielleicht geht am Donnerstag was, mal sehen.

Chris, wegen Gabel meld dich, falls heute oder morgen...


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mir sind die Prognosen momentan auch echt zu regnerisch, d.h. ich bin heute und morgen raus. Vielleicht geht am Donnerstag was, mal sehen.
> 
> Chris, wegen Gabel meld dich, falls heute oder morgen...



Donnerstag wäre ich dabei, denn vom Dienstag muß ich mich eh verabschieden, da ich an dem Tag lange arbeiten muß!


----------



## AnjaR (18. Januar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Donnerstag wäre ich dabei, denn vom Dienstag muß ich mich eh verabschieden, da ich an dem Tag lange arbeiten muß!


 
Hey Barbara,

dann hat das mit der neuen Stelle ja geklappt. Super.
Donnerstags würde ich mich evtl. dann auch öfters mit anschließen.
Ich muss aber nach der überstandenen Erkältung erstmal wieder Kondition und Tempo verbessern.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Merlin (18. Januar 2011)

Scheint so, als müssten wir den Dienstags Termin mal neu verhandeln....


----------



## Freckles (18. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Scheint so, als müssten wir den Dienstags Termin mal neu verhandeln....



Aber nicht auf mittwochs schieben!


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2011)

Hm,
wird wohl der Donnerstag der neue Dienstag 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (18. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wird wohl der Donnerstag der neue Dienstag
> 
> grüße



Sind nicht Namen sowieso nur Schall und Rauch ...?

Bin dabei!

ps. Kann man eigentlich Fred-Titel umbenennen? Wahrscheinlich nicht  dann fahren wir eben donnerstags inkognito.


----------



## joe.breeze (18. Januar 2011)

Donnerstags ist sowieso immer besseres Wetter. 

Wäre auch donnerstags dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2011)

Da ich allerdings Donnerstags immer den Patrick habe müsste ich mich dann nach Leuten umsehen die doch Dienstags fahren. Wünsche euch allerdings Donnerstags viel Spass.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Merlin (18. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da ich allerdings Donnerstags immer den Patrick habe müsste ich mich dann nach Leuten umsehen die doch Dienstags fahren. Wünsche euch allerdings Donnerstags viel Spass.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha




Micha, nix ist beschlossen. Wir haben lediglich die Diskussion mal angeregt, ob es einen besseren Termin gibt...


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2011)

Och Micha,
das geht aber gar nicht!

Wird Zeit, dass der Zwerg ein bisschen trainiert, um bei uns mitzuhalten 

Da wir das in letzter Zeit ja eh recht "flexibel" bzgl. des Dienstags gehalten haben, wird sich eh nix ändern, oder?

Wir sollten das mal bei einer Gerstenkaltschale diskutieren 

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2011)

PS: nächste Woche könnte ich Montags, aber nur, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS: nächste Woche könnte ich Montags, aber nur, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist...



Habe mal gerade nachgesehen, laut wetter.com ist es ab Freitag trocken. Dann würde ich doch sagen halten wir den Montag mal fest. Danach könnten wir auch noch eine Kaltschale zu uns nehmen

P.s. vorallem  müssen mal die Hände wachsen damit der Zwerg die Schaltung besser betätigen kann. Wir werden aber im Frühjahr mal mit den 7-Bergen anfangen


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## monsterchen (18. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da ich allerdings Donnerstags immer den Patrick habe müsste ich mich dann nach Leuten umsehen die doch Dienstags fahren. Wünsche euch allerdings Donnerstags viel Spass.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Mach dir nix draus Micha, ich muß Donnerstags auch immer meine Tochter bewachen. Dienstag also besser!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2011)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus Micha, ich muß Donnerstags auch immer meine Tochter bewachen. Dienstag also besser!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas



Ja genau wir machen einen Fred auf der Donnerstags-Väter


----------



## Merlin (19. Januar 2011)

Laut Vorhersage ist es Donnerstag bewölkt und Freitag sonnig. Was denkt ihr...evtl. Freitag etwas früher?


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2011)

So, dann drängel ich mich mal vor 

Freitag kann ich nicht, Dienstag auch nicht, fahren wir doch zur Abwechslung mal am MONTAG-KLICK! 

Schöne Grüße und bis die Tage!


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, dann drängel ich mich mal vor
> 
> Freitag kann ich nicht, Dienstag auch nicht, fahren wir doch zur Abwechslung mal am MONTAG-KLICK!
> 
> Schöne Grüße und bis die Tage!



so ich bin dabei habe mich schon eingetragen. Hoffe das ich dann mein Felt mal ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Sechser (19. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ganz raus.
Hatte heute morgen eine klitzekleine OP beim Hautarzt und darf 14 Tage keinen Sport machen. 
Also, bis in zwei Wochen  egal welcher Wochentag ...


----------



## shmee (19. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin da auch für alles offen und denke, dass wir schon immer einen Termin finden werden. Fahren wir halt Di und Do. 

Ich wollte jetzt eh noch unter der Woche am Rheinufer hier in Beuel regelmäßig Technik üben, Treppen, Mauern etc. gibt es hier reichlich. Werde dann hier mal posten, wenn ich losziehe. Habe das im Sommer schon öfters gemacht und das bringt ne Menge, wenn man mal ohne "wir wollen aber noch bis zu den Breibergen kommen"-Zeitdruck ein und die selbe Stelle 15 Mal übt.

Wird dann immer so 1-1,5h sein, Vollbeleuchtung ist nicht ganz so wichtig, vieles ist ja beleuchtet. Etwas wärmer anziehen sollte man sich, ist nicht ganz so anstrengend wie auf den Ölberg zu eiern. 

Und Zeit für eine Hopfenschorle in der Rheinlust ist mit Sicherheit danach noch. 

Freitag wäre ich auch am Start, sollen wir etwas früher los, oder passt das nicht? Ich könnte so ab 5 in Ramersdorf auflaufen, ansonsten gern auch wie gehabt um 18:30.


----------



## Merlin (19. Januar 2011)

17 Uhr könnte was knapp werden, ich denke, 17.30 Uhr wäre mir lieber. Ich setz dann heute abend was rein...


----------



## d0nk3y (19. Januar 2011)

Erstmal bedanke ich mich für die nette Tour vom Samstag  Hat echt Spaß gemacht und hat mir technisch auch nochmal etwas gebracht 

Allerdings muss ich mich erstmal bis zum übernächsten Wocheende abmelden  

Inspektion, Fussball und keine ausreichendes Licht hindern mich an der weiteren Teilnahme. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (19. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Also ich bin da auch für alles offen und denke, dass wir schon immer einen Termin finden werden. Fahren wir halt Di und Do.
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt eh noch unter der Woche am Rheinufer hier in Beuel regelmäßig Technik üben, Treppen, Mauern etc. gibt es hier reichlich. Werde dann hier mal posten, wenn ich losziehe. Habe das im Sommer schon öfters gemacht und das bringt ne Menge, wenn man mal ohne "wir wollen aber noch bis zu den Breibergen kommen"-Zeitdruck ein und die selbe Stelle 15 Mal übt.
> 
> ...



Also beim Techniküben am Rhein würde ich mich gern mal anschließen, wo ich mir doch vorgenommen habe, dieses Jahr den Wheelie-Drop zu lernen .

Sag doch mal Bescheid, wenn du wieder losziehst!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## joe.breeze (19. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt eh noch unter der Woche am Rheinufer hier in Beuel regelmäßig Technik üben,



holla die Waldfee, dann brauch ich das ja nicht alleine machen 

Schon ne Idee, wann das starten soll? Kann mich meist ab 17:00h aus meinem Büro am Suttner-Platz freikämpfen...

Freitag halte ich mir noch offen, da muss ich aber eindeutig sagen: Je früher desto lieber.

Ulf


----------



## shmee (19. Januar 2011)

Hmm, evtl. könnte man ja morgen, so ab 17-18 Uhr für ne Stunde, wenn es nicht regnet. Ansonsten ist Freitag und Montag schon Tour angesetzt, nächste Möglichkeit wäre evtl. Dienstag dann.

Ich poste morgen Mittag mal hier, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Januar 2011)

Freitag 17.30 klingt gut!
Wenn Wetter wie Bericht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Merlin (19. Januar 2011)

Et voila: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11249


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2011)

Also, wie sieht es aus? Heute so 17:30 in Beuel ein wenig Technik üben? Treffpunkt Chinaschiff?


----------



## Freckles (20. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Also, wie sieht es aus? Heute so 17:30 in Beuel ein wenig Technik üben? Treffpunkt Chinaschiff?



17:30 werde ich nicht schaffen ... wo willst du denn hin, dann komme ich nach.


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2011)

Wir können auch 18:00 Uhr sagen. Ich wollte aber eh dort in der Nähe bleiben. Entweder am Rondell oder Richtung Bahnhöfchen.


----------



## Freckles (20. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Wir können auch 18:00 Uhr sagen. Ich wollte aber eh dort in der Nähe bleiben. Entweder am Rondell oder Richtung Bahnhöfchen.



Ok, dann werde ich gegen 18:00 mal gucken, wo du bist ... bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (20. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Wir können auch 18:00 Uhr sagen. Ich wollte aber eh dort in der Nähe bleiben. Entweder am Rondell oder Richtung Bahnhöfchen.



Bin heute mit dem Bürotrecker unterwegs, deshalb komme ich heute nicht mit.


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2011)

@Ulf mit dem Bürotrecker geht das auch, gesteigerter Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2011)

@Freckles, lass uns mal 18:30 sagen, mir ist grad noch was dazwischengekommen.


----------



## joe.breeze (20. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> gesteigerter Schwierigkeitsgrad.



...ja, dann muss ich nämlich die abfallenden Teile noch irgendwie auffangen


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2011)

Ihr lieben, da mich der blöde Orthopäde heute morgen trotz Termin 45 Minuten hat sitzen lassen, komme ich hier nicht ganz so früh weg. Sprich, ich würde gerne die Startzeit auf 18 Uhr (ne halbe Stunde nach hinten) verlegen. Die Runde wird heute auch überschaubar lang, Ennert und Bittweg denke ich, so zwei Stunden.

Ist das für euch o.k.?


----------



## shmee (21. Januar 2011)

Jo, passt bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Jo, passt bei mir.


 
Zwar nur eine Rückmeldung, aber ich habe den Termin jetzt trotzdem mal auf *18 Uhr* verschoben...


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Zwar nur eine Rückmeldung, aber ich habe den Termin jetzt trotzdem mal auf *18 Uhr* verschoben...



Sorry Jungs ich bin ´raus.
Habe heute mal früh Feierabend und möchte das Tageslicht noch
ein wenig nutzen.

@ Tom: Orthopäden braucht kein Mensch, es sei denn sie schnippeln an einem ´rum !


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ Tom: Orthopäden braucht kein Mensch, es sei denn sie schnippeln an einem ´rum !


 
Sehe ich auch so. Leider hat mein Hausarzt mich erstmal dorthin geschickt, was völlig sinnlos war. Der gute Mensch hat mich nämlich direkt weitergeleitet, ohne viele Fragen zu stellen. Naja, ich hab ja sonst nix zu tun...


Chris, 17.40 Uhr am Chinaschiff?


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2011)

Bad news: Der Rebecca-Trail ist mal wieder dahin. Im oberen Teil liegen zwei Medizinball große Felsblöcke in möglichst uneinsehbaren Passagen mitten auf dem Weg...das kann böse ausgehen, wenn man was flotter unterwegs ist. Im unteren Teil liegen dann an bekannter Stelle wieder jede Menge Bäume über dem Trail, da ist etwa zehn Minuten tragen und stolpern angesagt. Und leider sind die Bäume dort wiedermal bewusst gefällt worden.


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bad news: Der Rebecca-Trail ist mal wieder dahin.




Oooch nöööö !! Dann kann man auch nicht mal mehr da lang joggen?? Hatte ich nämlich morgen früh vor !


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2011)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Oooch nöööö !! Dann kann man auch nicht mal mehr da lang joggen?? Hatte ich nämlich morgen früh vor !



Kommt drauf an. Wenn du für einen 100m Hürdenlauf trainierst, ist der Trail perfekt!


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Wenn du für einen 100m Hürdenlauf trainierst, ist der Trail perfekt!



Hmmm nun ja 100m Hürdenlauf hatte ich nicht vor ... dann suche ich mal ne Alternative ... !


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2011)

Mir ist das da draussen entschieden zu feucht und zu matschig...ich bleibe daher am Montag auf der Couch!


----------



## joe.breeze (24. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...ich bleibe daher am Montag auf der Couch!



das wird zeitlich bei mir heute alles sehr eng. Wenn ich 18:30 nicht am Nachtigallental sein sollte, startet bitte ohne mich.


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2011)

ok,
meld dich einfach.
grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (24. Januar 2011)

So, nachdem es heute vormittag einmal laut RUMMS gemacht hat, und die Inbox auf einmal mit gefühlten 50 Dingen voll war, die alle am besten gestern schon erledigt waren, klinke ich mich heute Abend leider aus. :/

Wünsche euch ne schöne Runde!


----------



## Freckles (24. Januar 2011)

Ich werde es heute leider auch nicht schaffen .... euch viel Spaß!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (24. Januar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich werde es heute leider auch nicht schaffen .... euch viel Spaß!
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela


 

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist "euch" inzwischen =  Carsten...


----------



## Freckles (24. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist "euch" inzwischen =  Carsten...



 ... und Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Januar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> ... und Micha



Und natürlich die 10 anderen die vergessen haben sich anzumelden.
Bei diesem Traumwetter will doch keiner zu Hause bleiben. Oder?


----------



## surftigresa (24. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bei diesem Traumwetter will doch keiner zu Hause bleiben. Oder?


 
von wollen kann ja gar keine Rede sein....


----------



## Tobert (24. Januar 2011)

Ein kurzer Gruß vom Superkurzurlaub in den Rocky Mountains.
Ich habe schon mal das richtige Bier für den einen Rocky-Mountains-Sommerurlaub (dann mit Rad) gefunden:






Lecker Zeuch! 
Tobi


----------



## Sechser (24. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und natürlich die 10 anderen die vergessen haben sich anzumelden.
> Bei diesem Traumwetter will doch keiner zu Hause bleiben. Oder?



Ich gebs zu, ich habe auch schon "mal" vergessen, mich anzumelden ... 

Wäre gerne heute dabei. Leider muss ich noch ein paar Tage warten, bis ich wieder aufs Rad darf.


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2011)

Termin abgesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Januar 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Gruß vom Superkurzurlaub in den Rocky Mountains.
> Ich habe schon mal das richtige Bier für den einen Rocky-Mountains-Sommerurlaub (dann mit Rad) gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will doch hoffen du bringst uns ne Kiste mit


----------



## shmee (27. Januar 2011)

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde Technik üben heute Abend? So ab 18:00, Beueler Rheinufer?


----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2011)

Lust ja, leider kein Rad im Auto 

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (27. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne Runde Technik üben heute Abend? So ab 18:00, Beueler Rheinufer?



Sorry, war bis jetzt in nem Training....

Viel Spaß!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## joe.breeze (27. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne Runde Technik üben heute Abend? So ab 18:00, Beueler Rheinufer?



musste heute dienstlich nach Hangover, bin gerade erst wieder zurück.


----------



## LukePC (27. Januar 2011)

zu spät gesehen...
ich hätte aber normalerweise Donnerstags auch Zeit.

@Tobert:
vielleicht findest du hier noch Tips:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366

Ich glaub da hab ich so'n Bild auch schon gesehen. Die ganze Tour ist aber eher ne längere Reise. Aber die Fotos sind schon cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen,
habe von der Rose-superdupergünstig-Bestellung einiges über/doppelt, was ich euch zum EK anbiete (weil sonst geht es einfach zurück  :

XTR Schaltwerk 971 lang 9-fach, SGS 56,-- (ist weg für Micha)
Conti Mountain KIng 2,4" faltbar 14,10
FSA Lenker Flat 600mm XC 180 weiß, 31.8 25,20
Trigger X-0 9fach 89,40
Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti 316 sw/weiß 65,40
ERGON GR2 Large 36,--

Daran verdiene ich nix!, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst 
Bitte per Tel/PN/Mail melden mit Hinweis auf Dienstagsfahrer!

grüße
sun909


----------



## LukePC (30. Januar 2011)

Fahrt ihr bei dem Wetter eigentlich alle alleine? Oder regelt das sonstwie privat?
Oder lasst ihr den blauen Himmel (und gefrorenen Boden?) ungenutzt?

Morgen (ok heute) werde ich wohl eh das beste verpassen :-(

Schönen Sonntag allen anderen.


----------



## john_sales (30. Januar 2011)

Sry Luke, werd morgen nicht mit dem Auto kommen, ruf mal an.
Wetter soll doch garnicht so schlecht werden, wenn das Wetter mitmacht können wir ja mal das 7G andenken. Muss nur noch meine Bremse in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Merlin (30. Januar 2011)

Wir sind gestern tatsächlich eine spontane, nicht angekündigte Runde gefahren...sorry. Heute geht bei mir aber nicht.

Dafür aber wieder am Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11293


----------



## Tobert (1. Februar 2011)

Wäre gerne dabei heute abend. Ich habe mir aber aus USA 'ne nette kleine Erkältung mitgebracht ...  Fahren in "freier Wildbahn" ist mir noch zu riskant. Naja, dann nächste Woche.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Freckles (1. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern tatsächlich eine spontane, nicht angekündigte Runde gefahren...sorry. Heute geht bei mir aber nicht.
> 
> Dafür aber wieder am Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11293



@ Tom + Chris: ich werde mit der Straßenbahn nach Ramersdorf kommen, da mein Rad "angeliefert" wird  , also ich werde nicht zum Chinaschiff kommen!

Bis gleich,
Angela


----------



## joe.breeze (2. Februar 2011)

...mmmhhh, da haben wir ja anscheinend gestern das ideale Zeitfenster erwischt. Ein bisschen Raureif, ein paar Eisplättchen im 7GB ist ja nix gegen das, was danach noch an Schnee gefallen ist. 

Heute ist jedenfalls wieder der Büro-Trecker mit Spikes am Start...


----------



## Merlin (2. Februar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> ...mmmhhh, da haben wir ja anscheinend gestern das ideale Zeitfenster erwischt. Ein bisschen Raureif, ein paar Eisplättchen im 7GB ist ja nix gegen das, was danach noch an Schnee gefallen ist.
> 
> Heute ist jedenfalls wieder der Büro-Trecker mit Spikes am Start...


 
Ja, ich war beim Blick aus dem Fenster heute morgen auch eher unangenehm überrascht...


----------



## Freckles (2. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja, ich war beim Blick aus dem Fenster heute morgen auch eher unangenehm überrascht...



Gugst du jetzt, warum ich noch die Winterreifen drauf habe


----------



## Merlin (2. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Gugst du jetzt, warum ich noch die Winterreifen drauf habe


 
Ja, da war was. Ich nehme alles zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2011)

Tja,
im Auto war es nachts auch recht unangenehm...

Spiegelglatt auf der AB und in der Stadt, frohes Rutschen angesagt 

Bis die Tage dann!
sun909

PS hab heute die Sachen für T, C, M dabei...


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2011)

Ach ja,
würde am SA im 7G fahren wollen. 

So ab 12 Uhr bis das Licht einbricht 

Langsam hoch, trailig runter. Wird nicht ausgeschrieben, wer dabei sein mag, meldet sich einfach. Voraussetzung ist trockenes Wetter 

grüße


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2011)

und noch ein wenig Werbung für ein Bild von Sebastian (Tomburger auf Abwegen in München und Umgebung):



ingoshome schrieb:


> JA! und ich hoffe der gute stellt es nicht ausgerechnet diese Woche ins FDW-Album ... da würden der Seb und ich schon wieder nur 2.Sieger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (2. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> würde am SA im 7G fahren wollen.
> 
> So ab 12 Uhr bis das Licht einbricht
> ...



ich würd' ja gerne, aber meine Woche nimmt glaube ich kein Ende 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: die arbeitende Bevölkerung ist da auf 'ner Tagung in Münster


----------



## shmee (2. Februar 2011)

Je nachdem, ob es morgen trocken bleibt oder nicht, werde ich am Abend so ab 17:30/18:00 Uhr wieder am Rhein für nen gutes Stündchen Technik üben. Falls jemand Lust hat, mit zu machen, am besten hier melden.


----------



## joe.breeze (2. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust hat, mit zu machen, am besten hier melden.



Lust wird hiermit schonmal angemeldet, ich guck dann morgen früh auch mal aus dem Fenster, ob es trocken genug ist...


----------



## othom (2. Februar 2011)

ziemlich gefährliches Pflaster auf der Beueler Seite am besten Protektoren anziehen 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=844001


----------



## shmee (2. Februar 2011)

Jo, auch die Tage gelesen, heftig. Demnächst gehört dann Pfefferspray und nen Schagstock neben Protektoren auch noch zur Basisschutzausrüstung.


----------



## joe.breeze (3. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Jo, auch die Tage gelesen, heftig. Demnächst gehört dann Pfefferspray und nen Schagstock neben Protektoren auch noch zur Basisschutzausrüstung.



...aber da geht's doch um die Nordbrücke?! Da ists halt auch abends recht finster und prairiehaft. Kann mir nicht vorstellen , dass jemand sowas direkt am Chinaschiff abzieht, wo doch etliche Leutchen vorbeiströmen.

back to topic: Büro-Trecker ist heute wegen Regen doch wieder am Start.  Wenn's noch abtrocknet bis heute Abend, surfe ich nochmal zu Hause vorbei und hol den Spielzeughobel ab. Wäre dann so gegen 18:00h in Beuel.

Ulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2011)

hm,
da könnten wir doch was für das Image der MTB´ler tun und den Jungs mal kräftig eins auf die Nase geben, äh, sie auf unser Schaltwerk fallen lassen. 

So ein paar Speichen auf die Ohren führt vielleicht zu einem kleinen pädagogischen Effekt 

grüße, bin heute nicht am Start, bäh Wetter 

sun909


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> grüße, bin heute nicht am Start, bäh Wetter


 
Ich auch nicht. Samstag tendenziell wohl auch nicht...gerade viel in Sachen Haus zu tun und daher auch das Problem am Fully noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...und daher auch das Problem am Fully noch nicht gefunden.



Ist aber vermutlich nix an den Dämpferelementen. Vielleicht was an der Bremse?


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist aber vermutlich nix an den Dämpferelementen. Vielleicht was an der Bremse?


 
Nee, ich meinte das Cube...da ist ein RockShox Dämpfer drin. Also keine Sorge, der ist es vermutlich schuld.


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Februar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ziemlich gefährliches Pflaster auf der Beueler Seite am besten Protektoren anziehen
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=844001



schlimm schlimm. Werde jetzt immer ein paar große abgenutzte Ritzel mit Haifischzähnen bei mir haben. Bei guter wurftechnik bleiben die bestimmt gut im Körper der Räuber stecken. 

Seid wachsam!!!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## LukePC (3. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nee, ich meinte das Cube...da ist ein RockShox  Dämpfer drin. Also keine Sorge, der ist es vermutlich schuld.



Dann musst du wohl einen von Magura einbauen. Fox Parts sind am anderen Bike ja schon viel zu viele dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2011)

LukePC schrieb:


> Dann musst du wohl einen von Magura einbauen. Fox Parts sind am anderen Bike ja schon viel zu viele dran


 

Oh oh, das ist ne Steilvorlage für den Jens. Ich fürchte ja das Schlimmste.


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2011)

....ich hole schon ein mal ein paar frische Steine 

"Also dann zwei Spitze und dazu zwei Flache und eine Paket Kies..." 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ"]YouTube        - Das leben des Brian - Steinigung[/nomedia]


----------



## Freckles (3. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ....ich hole schon ein mal ein paar frische Steine
> 
> "Also dann zwei Spitze und dazu zwei Flache und eine Paket Kies..."
> 
> YouTube        - Das leben des Brian - Steinigung



 Hat er Jehova gesagt??


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2011)

Er?

Kinners, habt ihr alle nix zu tun...


----------



## shmee (3. Februar 2011)

Ist hier etwas Weibsvolk anwesend? Sie wars, er wars, er wars.... 

Also, Wetter sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus, werde so ab 18:00 Uhr ein wenig Treppen hopsen.


----------



## shmee (3. Februar 2011)

Könnte 18:30 werden. Bin entweder Umgebung Bahnhöfchen oder am Rondell.


----------



## Freckles (3. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Könnte 18:30 werden. Bin entweder Umgebung Bahnhöfchen oder am Rondell.



Ich schau mal, ob ich es schaffe, muss noch kurz in die Stadt und evtl. der Brut bei Schulsachen helfen ... von daher passt mir 18:30 sowieso besser


----------



## Freckles (3. Februar 2011)

Ich komme heute nicht ... 

*mein weißes Radon-Bike ist mir aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden!!!


*


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2011)

Nicht wirklich, oder? Au backe...


----------



## shmee (3. Februar 2011)

Boah, ne, oder? Da könnte man doch kotzen. Wenn mir so jemand mal in die Finger kommt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (3. Februar 2011)

Mensch Angela,
das ist ja riesen Sch...... . Wie kann man sein Eigentum denn noch schützen? Selbstschussanlage oder Hochspannungszaun? 
Hoffentlich findet es sich doch noch irgendwo im brauchbaren Zustand.


----------



## shmee (3. Februar 2011)

So, ich roller dann mal los.


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2011)

Mensch Angela,
das hast du aber mit dem neuen Rad letztens falsch verstanden... 

Schöne Sch..., kann mir vorstellen, wie du gerade im Dreieck titschst 

Wenn ich jemanden auf einem kleinen weißen Radon sehe, trete ich ihn/sie mal prophylaktisch runter.

Das nächste muß dann in die Wohnung!

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Sechser (3. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hoffentlich findet es sich doch noch irgendwo im brauchbaren Zustand.



Besser nicht ... wenn so etwas wieder auftaucht, ist es meist völlig am A...  und die die Hausrat zahlt den Schaden nicht.


----------



## joe.breeze (3. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> So, ich roller dann mal los.



@shmee ... uiuiuiuiui, dann hätt ich doch nochmal hier reinschauen sollen. War so um 18:10 bis ca. 18:20 am Rondell und bin dann weitergefahren, weil ich dich nicht getroffen hab.

@Angela: Riesenshice so was! Das hab ich im Juli auch genau so erlebt. Der einzige Keller, der aufgebrochen war, war unserer und mein Hardtail war weg.
Die Polizei hat das Ganze aufgenommen und die Sache wurde nach drei Monaten ergebnislos eingestellt. Beileid!


----------



## shmee (3. Februar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> @shmee ... uiuiuiuiui, dann hätt ich doch nochmal hier reinschauen sollen. War so um 18:10 bis ca. 18:20 am Rondell und bin dann weitergefahren, weil ich dich nicht getroffen hab.



Och, blöde, da haben wir uns ja grad verpasst, war dann wohl kurz nach dir da. Nächstes mal tauschen wir mal Telefonnummern aus, dann wirds einfacher.


----------



## othom (3. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich komme heute nicht ...
> 
> *mein weißes Radon-Bike ist mir aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden!!!
> 
> *



wenn ich sowas Lese bekomme ich immer gleich Panik 
Meine stehen auch im abgeschlossenen Keller, allerdings habe ich noch ein schönes fettes Abus Bügelschloss zusätzlich dran, hoffe das das was bringt 

mein Hardtail haben sie letztes Jahr von der Baustelle geklaut, auch ein Radon 
Die Typen müsste man an den Eiern am nächsten Baum aufhängen


----------



## surftigresa (3. Februar 2011)

@Freckles,
das ist ja echt saugemein!!!!

Ich hab auch immer Bammel, es in den Keller zu stellen. Deshalb steht eins meist im Schlafzimmer und eins in der Küche.... darf halt nur kein spontaner Besuch kommen... zumindest keiner, der diese Leidenschaft nicht teilt


----------



## Freckles (3. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Freckles,
> das ist ja echt saugemein!!!!
> 
> Ich hab auch immer Bammel, es in den Keller zu stellen. Deshalb steht eins meist im Schlafzimmer und eins in der Küche.... darf halt nur kein spontaner Besuch kommen... zumindest keiner, der diese Leidenschaft nicht teilt





sun909 schrieb:


> Das nächste muß dann in die Wohnung!
> 
> Schönen Gruß



Ja, dann werde ich das Nächste wohl oder übel in den 3. Stock hochschleppen ... die Räder meiner Kinder sind übrigens stehenbeblieben .... da wusste jemand ganz genau was er wo sucht, denn es war ja erst seit Dienstag wieder im Stall ....

Aber vielen Dank euch allen für eure Anteilnahme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich komme heute nicht ...
> 
> *mein weißes Radon-Bike ist mir aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden!!!
> 
> ...



Mein Mitgefühl.

Ein Grund, warum meine in der Wohnung stehen.


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2011)

1. Aushang im Treppenhaus und bei den Nachbarn mit Hinweis auf Belohnung im dreistelligen Bereich anbringen!?

2. Bild hier im Forum einstellen

3. Wer kommt im Haus in Frage? Junge "Freunde" von Nachbarn?
Mit Micha mal freundlich auf die Finger klopfen...

Fällt mir ad hoc so ein als Massnahme und gegen den Frust.

War die neue Gabel schon drin?

Gruesse


----------



## shmee (3. Februar 2011)

Hmm, da scheint ja was übles an der Nordbrücke abzugehen: http://www.express.de/regional/bonn/radler-in-angst-vor-masken-raeubern/-/2860/7149382/-/index.html

Also besser mal aufpassen bei Brückenrunden demnächst. Zumindest, bis diese Oberassis geschnappt worden sind.


----------



## Tazz (3. Februar 2011)

Oh je Angela 

Hoffe das Rad war/ist einigermaßen Versichert ...

Wirklich Hundsgemein


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2011)

Da es im Haus gestohlen wurde, greift da eigentlich jede stinknormale Hausratversicherung. Das hat nix mit Fahrradversicherung oder so zu tun. Insofern ist es zwar ärgerlich, weil du jetzt erstmal dein Fully quitt bist und es über die Versicherung etwas dauern dürfte, aber du solltest es ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (3. Februar 2011)

Mein Beileid. Mir ging es vorvorletztes Jahr so. Auch aus nem abgeschlossenen Keller hier in Beuel. Ich warte auf den Tag, wo ich son Typen mal "vor die Flinte" bekomm!! Auf frischer Tat erwischen, wär nich gut für den.

Schau immer mal wieder bei ebay oder so. Und frag regelmäßig bei der Polizei und beim Fundbüro nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Februar 2011)

Oh man Angela! Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Ist den heute den garnichts mehr sicher. Ganz große SCH.....


----------



## Tobert (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Angela,
auch mein Mitgefühl. 
Absolut unfassbar sowas!!  

Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1. Aushang im Treppenhaus und bei den Nachbarn mit Hinweis auf Belohnung im dreistelligen Bereich anbringen!?
> 
> 2. Bild hier im Forum einstellen
> 
> ...



Nein Carsten die neuen Teile ausser der neuen Stütze waren noch nicht drin. Dann brächten die auch keinen Richter mehr glaube mir das.


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1. Aushang im Treppenhaus und bei den Nachbarn mit Hinweis auf Belohnung im dreistelligen Bereich anbringen!?
> 
> 2. Bild hier im Forum einstellen
> 
> ...



So, ich habe mal die Infos hier eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7986200&postcount=1

Ich wäre unendlich dankbar für Hinweise und Tips über seinen Verbleib!

Und nochmals ein grooooooßes Dankeschön für eurer Mitgefühl!!

Angela


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,
wir fahren jetzt morgen ab 12.00 Uhr China-Schiff los Richtung sieben Berge.
Ca. 4h, langsam hoch, trailig runter. 

Wer sich anschließen mag, hier melden. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2011)

Aktuell aus WDR2 Lokal:

Zwei Täter, 16+18J alt wurden als Täter festgenommen, die zuletzt gestern abend insgesamt drei Überfälle an der Nordbrücke verübt haben.
Einer der beiden hat ein Geständnis abgelegt.

Hoffe, es gibt nicht nur einen drohenden Zeigefinger für die Jungs!

grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (4. Februar 2011)

Und ich dachte Köln ist asi 
Ich hoffe die Versicherung greift in voller Höhe und zahlt schnell.

War es ein richtiger Einbruch? Hat die Polizei sich den Tatort angeschaut?

Hier noch was für die Zukunft:
http://www.dk-content.de/trekkingbike/pdf-archiv/tests/0610_Fahrradaufbewahrung.pdf
http://www.sicherheitskaufhaus.net/...odenanker-abus-wa-50--1017.html?refID=Froogle

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## NoJan (4. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir fahren jetzt morgen ab 12.00 Uhr China-Schiff los Richtung sieben Berge.
> Ca. 4h, langsam hoch, trailig runter.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Ich kenn mich im Siebengebirge nicht gut aus (bin relativ neu in Bonn) und würd mich freuen, wenn ich mich euch morgen anschließen kann.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## LukePC (5. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe, das mit dem Bike regelt sich alles halbwegs flott.

Ich halte mir mal 12.00 am China Schiff fest. Hoffe ich verpenne das nicht. Wäre schade bei dem gut angekündigten Wetter 

Wenn ich nicht da bin, wartet nicht zu lange. Müsste ich zum aufholen wohl eher nach Ramersdorf oder in Nachtigallental?

PS: bei 4h+ empfiehlt sich wohl wenigstens ein "Lämpchen", falls es länger dauert    Macht ja auch nur ca. 300g


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich kenn mich im Siebengebirge nicht gut aus (bin relativ neu in Bonn) und würd mich freuen, wenn ich mich euch morgen anschließen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,
Klar kannst du mit.

Pack Helm und Hirn ein 

Bis nachher
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2011)

So, kurzer Zwischenstop in Beuel bevor es gen Heimat geht...

Hoffe, die beiden Bruchpiloten sind heil zu Hause angekommen?

Haben sich schön hintereinander/+übereinander gekäfert, Rebecca, du kriegst Konkurrenz!

Nun denn, mit Blutzoll (Jan) und Material wackelig (Ulf) sind die beiden abgefahren und wir noch ein wenig weiter...

Im dem Sinne gute Besserung für Mensch und Rad!

Gruesse


----------



## joe.breeze (5. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> hintereinander/+übereinander gekäfert
> 
> Material wackelig



mmhhh, ja das war Aluminiumkaltverformung vom Feinsten. 

Bis jetzt steht schonmal fest, dass der Poploc-Hebel abgebrochen ist, den Syntace F149 hat's verbogen und den Lenker tausch ich wohl auch besser mal auf Verdacht... 
Rahmen und Gabel sind aber zum Glück heile geblieben, lief jedenfalls am Rhein freihändig einwandfrei die Fuhre.
Kollateralschäden halt, was muss da auch soviel Matsch in der Kurve rumliegen??!!!


----------



## Merlin (5. Februar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> den Syntace F149 hat's verbogen



Au weia, wie geht das denn? Ich meine, so einen Poploc killt man schnell mal, aber einen Vorbau? Was habt ihr gemacht? Klingt jedenfalls spannend...


----------



## joe.breeze (5. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> aber einen Vorbau? Was habt ihr gemacht? Klingt jedenfalls spannend...



man nehme: 
1. eine passende Geschwindigkeit nach Wahl (in diesem Fall 43 km/h, sagt mein aufgezeichneter GPS-Track)
2. einen 685mm-Oversized DH-Lenker mit Freiheitsdrang, eingezwängt in einen Syntace-Vorbau,
3. eine matschige Kurve auf einem Reitweg,
4. einen übergewichtigen Kamikaze-Piloten 

mische das Ganze einmal kräftig durch und lasse dann noch einen weiteren Fahrer in das am Boden im Matsch liegende Ensemble rauschen - et voila:


----------



## Merlin (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin sprachlos. 

Übrigens, Syntace Lenker/Vorbau Kombi hätte ich über, schau mal im Bikemarkt.


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2011)

...und wir haben noch nicht einmal ein Bild gemacht 

Freut mich zu hören, dass es nicht die Gabel erwischt hat, das wackeln sah ja abenteuerlich aus 

Gruesse


----------



## NoJan (5. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...und wir haben noch nicht einmal ein Bild gemacht
> 
> Freut mich zu hören, dass es nicht die Gabel erwischt hat, das wackeln sah ja abenteuerlich aus
> 
> Gruesse




Ich kann ein Bild von meinem Bein reinstellen 

Bike wird morgen sauber gemacht und dann inspiziert, rechne aber nicht mit Schäden (hoffentlich, Hose reicht erstmal!).
Meinen Fingern geht es den Umständen entsprechend, mal abwarten wie sich der Zustand von "dick" zurück entwickelt 

Bis auf den Zwischenfall hat mir der Ausflug viel Spaß gemacht, wenn die Hose die Woche kommt, bin ich am Wochenende gerne wieder dabei. 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## joe.breeze (5. Februar 2011)

@Merlin: Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich glaub ich brauch mal was Stabiles 
Spaß beiseite: Der Vorbau hat leider nicht die passende Länge und ich würd gern wieder nen Lenker mit mehr Rise haben...


----------



## joe.breeze (5. Februar 2011)

@Jan: Du kannst doch solange ein paar Beinlinge über das Loch ziehen und dann schon Dienstag wieder mitfahren!

...fürchte bei mir wirds auch ein Weilchen dauernd, bis mein Hobel wieder fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2011)

Welche Länge brauchst du?

Gruesse


----------



## shmee (6. Februar 2011)

Genau, welche Länge? Carsten hat nämlich noch meinen Syntace Superforce 90mm rumliegen. 

Der stände zum Verkauf. Du wolltest den ja nicht, Carsten, oder?


----------



## Merlin (6. Februar 2011)

Es soll ja halbwegs regenfrei und warm bleiben. Daher hier der Termin für Dienstag: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11307


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2011)

Nope,
der 90mm ist frei  Lenker hat der Chris auch noch...

Hätte selbst 100/110mm zu verleihen...

@Jan: was machen die Finger heute?

Gruesse
sun909

PS bin Dienstag im Süden, nix biken


----------



## LukePC (6. Februar 2011)

ich kann irgendwie noch nicht so ganz glauben, das das wackeln allein vom Vorbau stammt (der auf dem Foto auch noch ok aussieht). 
Der Lenker machte doch noch nen guten Eindruck 

Ich dachte eine Kette (ein Fahrrad) ist nur so stark, wie ihr schwächstes Teil... Demzufolge müsste doch nur 1 Teil schrott sein


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2011)

Tja Luke,
du denkst ja auch, mit deinen Slicks könntest du jede Tour mitfahren 

Der Ulf hat schon das ein oder andere Mal an Rädern geschraubt...

grüße
sun909

@Ulf: nettes Foto mit dem daumenlutschenden "Zwerg" im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (6. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nope,
> ..
> 
> @Jan: was machen die Finger heute?
> ...



Irgendwie ist an der rechten Hand am rechten Zeigefinger irgendwas abgebrochen und das muss operiert werden. Also geht's morgen in die Fach Chirurgie. 

Passiert.


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2011)

Denk an den ausführlichen Bericht im passenden Thread.


----------



## joe.breeze (6. Februar 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> das muss operiert werden.



 Merde! Das ist ja mal echt bitter. Hättest Dich von meiner Flugshow nicht so ablenken lassen sollen. 

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall, dass die Chirurgen das so wieder hinbekommen, dass keine Beeinträchtigungen zurückbleiben. Ich hab mir mal auf meiner Trainingsrolle nen Finger gebrochen, der ist krumm und schief - zum Glück nur der kleine an der linken Hand...

@Carsten: Danke für das Leihangebot, wenn der 110er 31,8er Klemmung hat, würd ich den gern leihweise versuchen. Der daumenlutschende Zwerg ist Raphael, der hat sich da ins Bild geschlichen 

@shmee: 90 mm ist mir zu kurz. Was ist das für ein Lenker?

@Luke: Der Lenker hat zwar äußerlich nichts, aber ich kenne jemanden, dem mal ein vorgeschädigter Alulenker auf ner Kopfsteinpflaster-Strecke am Vorbau abgebrochen ist. Der hat jetzt sehr ebenmäßige, weiße Schneidezähne. Zum Vorbau: Schau nochmal genau hin 





OT: Hatte heute schon nen Vorgeschmack auf den Straßenkarneval. Beim Besuch des Masstrichter "Koopzondag" sind wir mitten in den dortigen Zoch reingeraten. 

Und jetzt noch nen schönen Abend allerseits.


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist an der rechten Hand am rechten Zeigefinger irgendwas abgebrochen und das muss operiert werden. Also geht's morgen in die Fach Chirurgie.
> 
> Passiert.



Schöne Sch...  

Eine Physio läuft hier im Forum rum (Redfraggle), bei der mal melden wg. Nachsorge!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## shmee (7. Februar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> @shmee: 90 mm ist mir zu kurz. Was ist das für ein Lenker?



Syntace Vector DH 31.8 Carbon in 680 mm.


----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ist 31,8mm.

Bin aber erst nächste Woche wieder in Bonn, wenn ich ihn im Auto habe, "parke" ich ihn bei Tom oder Chris, dann kannst du ihn dort abholen. 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2011)

Ihr lieben, da ich sehr spontan morgen in den Süden der Republik muss, kann ich abends nicht fahren. Ich habe den Termin daher rausgenommen. Bitte sprecht euch separat ab, es waren ja noch ein paar Ortskundige angemeldet...


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr lieben, da ich sehr spontan morgen in den Süden der Republik muss, kann ich abends nicht fahren. Ich habe den Termin daher rausgenommen. Bitte sprecht euch separat ab, es waren ja noch ein paar Ortskundige angemeldet...



Was wäre denn alternativ mit Donnerstag?
Kann ja leider dienstags nicht mehr !

@ Ulf: dat mit dem Finger kriegen wir schon wieder gebogen!


----------



## joe.breeze (7. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ Ulf: dat mit dem Finger kriegen wir schon wieder gebogen!



Vielen Dank für's Angebot, aber bieg doch besser mal den Finger vom Jan (NoJan), bei mir gabs zum Glück nur Materialschäden + blaue Flecken am Schienbein.

Gruß, Ulf


----------



## shmee (7. Februar 2011)

Also wenn sich jemand findet, fahre ich gern morgen 18:30 ab Ramersdorf. Angela? Michael? Ihr ward doch angemeldet, seid ihr noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (7. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Also wenn sich jemand findet, fahre ich gern morgen 18:30 ab Ramersdorf. Angela? Michael? Ihr ward doch angemeldet, seid ihr noch dabei?



Sischer dat!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Februar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für's Angebot, aber bieg doch besser mal den Finger vom Jan (NoJan), bei mir gabs zum Glück nur Materialschäden + blaue Flecken am Schienbein.
> 
> Gruß, Ulf



Sorry, da hab ich, wohl nicht mehr ganz wach, euch doch glatt durcheinander gebracht!


----------



## shmee (8. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Sischer dat!



Prima, dann wie gehabt zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Prima, dann wie gehabt zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort.



jut


----------



## Sechser (8. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Also wenn sich jemand findet, fahre ich gern morgen 18:30 ab Ramersdorf. Angela? Michael? Ihr ward doch angemeldet, seid ihr noch dabei?



Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, fahre ich auch mit.


----------



## LukePC (8. Februar 2011)

Ich auch. Sonst fahre ich vl morgen im hellen. 
Muss zur Zeit "nurnoch" für Klausuren lernen


----------



## Castell (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
bin neu hier. fahre gerne am we im 7geb.hat jemand einen tipp wo man sonntags (tankstellenkärcher abgestellt) zwischen beuel und königswinter sein bike säubern kann?habe selbst an meiner wohnung keine möglichkeit.


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2011)

Hi,
da habe ich leider auch noch nichts gefunden 

Tanken haben alle zu, die SB Waschplätze auch. Bleibt dir nur der Eimer und Schwamm vor der Haustür...

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Februar 2011)

Der Brunnen unten in Rhöndorf (Drachenfelsquelle) schmeckt gut und macht sauber ;-). 

Letzteres ist als Scherz zu verstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde morgen Abend aus? Hat jemand lust??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Februar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde morgen Abend aus? Hat jemand lust??
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wie oben schon erwähnt, Lust schon, aber jetzt murkelt ein Zahn, sodaß
morgen wohl Zahnarztstuhl angesagt ist!


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2011)

Lust immer, Herr Kollege... 

...aber mich halten keine Tiefkühltruhen, sondern eine Reise nach M vom Biken ab 

Ja ja, schlechtes Timing bei dem schönen Wetter...

Euch viel Spaß und fleißig sammeln, die Hundsbrüder sind schon wieder an uns vorbeigezogen 

grüße
sun909

P.S. Barbara: einen nicht zu heftigen Besuch wünsch ich dir!


----------



## surftigresa (9. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lust immer, Herr Kollege...


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!!! Bei mir sind es zwei Berater, die glaube ich nach Anzahl der geführten Besprechungen bezahlt werden  und leider wollen sie immer mich dabei haben 

Es ist echt zum :kotz:

Noch vier mal arbeiten....


----------



## Freckles (10. Februar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde morgen Abend aus? Hat jemand lust??
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Lust schon, aber werde es bis Samstag nicht mehr schaffen bike zu gehen. Heute muss ich mich erst mal um mein Trekkingbike kümmern, ihm Sandalen anziehen und es baden .


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...die Hundsbrüder sind schon wieder an uns vorbeigezogen
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Da empfehle ich dir diese Lektüre für den nächsten WP. Kannst du dann alles vom Büro aus erledigen.







Habe sie leider auch erst seit kurzem. Daher mein geringer Punktestand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bevorzuge da eher die Apothekenrundschau


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da eher die Apothekenrundschau



Kann ich verstehen


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich dir diese Lektüre für den nächsten WP. Kannst du dann alles vom Büro aus erledigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sehr cool  
*


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Sehr cool
> *



Made by Team III

Coole Sache


----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2011)

Wo kann ich das beziehen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Februar 2011)

ISBN Nummer


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das beziehen?



Frag mal bei den Trailern nach. Vielleicht bekommst du ja ein signiertes.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S. Barbara: einen nicht zu heftigen Besuch wünsch ich dir!



Vielen Dank!
Durch das Anwenden moderner Anästhesie, war´s halb so schlimm!


----------



## surftigresa (12. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Durch das Anwenden moderner Anästhesie, war´s halb so schlimm!


 
na dann hoffe ich, dass Du morgen wieder fit bist!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich, dass Du morgen wieder fit bist!



Danke, aber leider nein.Siehe TT-Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Danke, aber leider nein.Siehe TT-Fred!


 
Dann bleibt mir wohl nur eins:

Gute Besserung!!!! Und hoffentlich bis in zwei Wochen.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mir wohl nur eins:
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!! Und hoffentlich bis in zwei Wochen.



Danke, werde mein bestes tun!
Viel Spaß morgen und im Urlaub, gutes Wetter und gesunde Heimkehr!


----------



## surftigresa (12. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Danke, werde mein bestes tun!
> Viel Spaß morgen und im Urlaub, gutes Wetter und gesunde Heimkehr!


 
Danke 

Ich denke mal die Jungs werden auf La Palma schon auf mich aufpassen


----------



## Langenfelder (13. Februar 2011)

was schon wieder Urlaub ich glaub ich mach irgendwas falsch


----------



## Merlin (13. Februar 2011)

Hier jetzt der Versuch für nächste Woche. Diesmal sollte auch keine spontane Reise dazwischen kommen...bleibt nur die Frage, ob das Wetter mitspielt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11339


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2011)

Hm,
meine Reisen sind auch vorbei , aber mein Kolben an der HR Bremse streikt 

Mal schaun, ob das morgen zeitlich für Reparatur reicht...

Gruesse

PS Ulf: Rad wieder ok? Und was macht der Finger des anderen Syncron-Stuntman?


----------



## joe.breeze (13. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> PS Ulf: Rad wieder ok?



Hoffe dass ich bis Dienstag noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Reparieren finde, ansonsten komme ich mit dem alten Radl.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> meine Reisen sind auch vorbei , aber mein Kolben an der HR Bremse streikt
> 
> Mal schaun, ob das morgen zeitlich für Reparatur reicht...
> ...



Wenn es daran liegt ich kann dir ein Rad mitbringen, ich muss ja sowieso mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## NoJan (14. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> ...
> 
> PS Ulf: Rad wieder ok? Und was macht der Finger des anderen Syncron-Stuntman?




Hallo


Meinem linken Zeigefinger geht es soweit ganz gut, Farbe und Schwellung sind stark zurück gegangen. Er muss noch ca. 2 Wochen an meinem Mittelfinger fixiert bleiben, danach sollte der Bruch ausgeheilt sein und ich keine Schmerzen mehr haben.

Die OP im Malteser am rechten Zeigefinger lief wohl problemlos, ich kann mich nach Einnehmen der Beruhigungspille an nichts mehr erinnern. Dabei wollte ich unbedingt vor Einsetzen der Narkose von 10 an rückwärts zählen ;-(
Die Ärzte haben mir eine Schraube und einen Draht verpflanzt.
In zwei Wochen ist der Gips fällig und dann wird der Finger mit einem Buddy-Loop noch mal für 2-3 Wochen an den Mittelfinger fixiert.

Angreifen kann ich also wieder ab ~April.

vg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (14. Februar 2011)

WHAT? Ich dachte das war nix so übles...

Dann hab ich mir im letzten Sommer bestimmt auch irgendwas schwereres an der Hand zugezogen als gedacht. Da es aber nicht gebrochen war (oder so schien) und mir nix einfiel, was da hätte gemacht werden können hab ich's halt einfach nen bissel geschont. Also nur PC-Tasta als größte Belastung und dann bald Lenker halten, was zum Glück erstaunlich gut funktionierte.

Der kleine Finger hat bei Belastung aber noch länger etwas genervt. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: nächstes mal geh ich besser zum Arzt - dann weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid.

@ Dienstag: ich hab Uni und werd nicht da sein. Genauso Donnerstag. Vl geht ja Freitag oder am WE was?

lg
Lukas


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

Der Wetterbericht im Radio und ein Blick auf die lokale Vorhersage lassen mich schaudern...ich habe daher direkt mal auf Donnerstag verschoben.


----------



## joe.breeze (15. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> auf Donnerstag verschoben.



ja, passt mir auch besser diese Woche. Sohnemann ist krank und nölt rum und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch zu nass heute...


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht im Radio und ein Blick auf die lokale Vorhersage lassen mich schaudern...ich habe daher direkt mal auf Donnerstag verschoben.



Stimmt es soll trocken sein iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigitttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

"Nachts und morgens Regen, danach trocken und gegen Nachmittag neuer Regen".

So hat es jedenfalls der nette Sprecher beim WDR verkündet. Aktuell stimmt das ja schonmal. Die lokale Vorhersage vom GA sagt für den Nachmittag eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 70% voraus. Ich hab aber echt keinen Bock auf Regen, zumal bei +3°C. Wir können ja heute Nachmittag nochmal schauen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> "Nachts und morgens Regen, danach trocken und gegen Nachmittag neuer Regen".
> 
> So hat es jedenfalls der nette Sprecher beim WDR verkündet. Aktuell stimmt das ja schonmal. Die lokale Vorhersage vom GA sagt für den Nachmittag eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 70% voraus. Ich hab aber echt keinen Bock auf Regen, zumal bei +3°C. Wir können ja heute Nachmittag nochmal schauen.



heute morgen als ich den wetterbericht im WDR gehört habe haben sie noch gesagt das es den ganzen Tag trocken bleiben soll.

Also schauen wir mal

ich fahre heute da ich am Donnerstag nicht kann.

Sollte Jemand nicht Wasserscheu sein dann kann er ja mitfahren.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> heute morgen als ich den wetterbericht im WDR gehört habe haben sie noch gesagt das es den ganzen Tag trocken bleiben soll.


 
Sollte sich heute Nachmittag abzeichnen, dass es tatsächlich trocken bleibt, dann bin ich ebenfalls am Start und ziehe den Termin wieder vor. Das klang aber echt nicht so, also warten wir es ab.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sollte sich heute Nachmittag abzeichnen, dass es tatsächlich trocken bleibt, dann bin ich ebenfalls am Start und ziehe den Termin wieder vor. Das klang aber echt nicht so, also warten wir es ab.



gugst du hier    http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn,_Stadt/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt, lass uns das heute Nachmittag gegen 15 Uhr entscheiden. Wenn es sich abzeichnet, dass es wirklich trocken bleibt (sieht ja momentan ganz gut aus), dann bin ich auch am Start. Das klang heute früh aber nicht so und ich hab definitiv keinen Bock auf Regen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2011)

ich stehe um halb vier wieder auf dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

Tja, ich weis es irgendwie heute nicht. Laut Regenradar:

http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur

dürfte es heute abend regnen. Was sagt denn der Rest, wer fährt in jeden Fall?


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2011)

... bin heut raus, mein Radel ist noch nicht fertig 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Sechser (15. Februar 2011)

Bin gerade vor zehn Minuten aus der U-Bahn gestiegen und den ersten leichten Tropfen begegnet. Das ist wirklich bäh heute.

Ich lasse mich mal angemeldet, aber werde wohl eher nicht fahren.


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

Also, mangels Feedback und Motivation bei dem "Uselswetter" und aufgrund des für Freitag angekündigten Sonnenscheins verschiebe ich den Termin auf selbigen. Donnerstag ginge auch, wenn da mehr Interesse bestünde...lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, mangels Feedback und Motivation bei dem "Uselswetter" und aufgrund des für Freitag angekündigten Sonnenscheins verschiebe ich den Termin auf selbigen. Donnerstag ginge auch, wenn da mehr Interesse bestünde...lasst es mich wissen.



bin eben auch nur durch Regen gelaufen, wünsche euch viel Spass Freitag oder Donnerstag

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, mangels Feedback und Motivation bei dem "Uselswetter" und aufgrund des für Freitag angekündigten Sonnenscheins verschiebe ich den Termin auf selbigen. Donnerstag ginge auch, wenn da mehr Interesse bestünde...lasst es mich wissen.



Ich stehe  jetzt alleine am Start und friere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2011)

John, Regel Nummer eins: Immer nochmal hier ins Forum schauen, bevor es losgeht. Gerade bei solch Wetter wie heute...

Sorry, ich hoffen jedenfalls, du bleibst trocken.


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre für Donnerstag!


----------



## shmee (16. Februar 2011)

Da ich noch nicht 100% weiß, ob es bei mir am Freitag klappt, würde ich auch gern morgen fahren. Hat noch jemand Interesse, 18:30 ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2011)

O.k. also der Termin im LMB steht jetzt offiziell auf Donnerstag!


----------



## Freckles (16. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob es bei mir klappt. 

Da alle meine Räder ja jetzt alle im Exil sind muss mal sehen, ob der Peter mir sein Rad leiht . Aber flicken muss ich es vorher auch noch ....

Melde mich morgen noch mal.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Trekki (16. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> John, Regel Nummer eins: Immer nochmal hier ins Forum schauen, bevor es losgeht. Gerade bei solch Wetter wie heute...


Daran habe ich auch gedacht, als ich ankam und niemand da war. Ist aber kein grosses Problem, da ich direkt von der Arbeit losgefahren bin. Ramersdorf liegt bis auf 200m Umweg auf meinem Nach-Hause Weg.

Habe stattdessen mit meinen Kindern Enterprise (mit Picard) zu ende geschaut.

-trekki


----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Habe stattdessen mit meinen Kindern Enterprise (mit Picard) zu ende geschaut.




Das war definitiv die bessere Alternative an dem gestrigen Tag...


----------



## AnjaR (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
fährt evtl. jemand am Samstag (ca. ab 11 Uhr) im Siebengebirge?
Jörg und ich würden uns dann gerne anschließen.

Gruß 
Anja


----------



## MaxDD (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, würde ich mich euch heute gern anschließen.

Das weiß ich dann so gegen 16-17:00 Uhr sicher. Reicht das aus wenn ich mich da noch im LMB als Mitfahrer eintrage? Danke.

Ich bin grad in der Gegend und hab MTB, Licht usw. dabei ...


Grüße

MaxDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, das reicht. Kein Thema.


----------



## Freckles (17. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht, ob es bei mir klappt.
> 
> Da alle meine Räder ja jetzt alle im Exil sind muss mal sehen, ob der Peter mir sein Rad leiht . Aber flicken muss ich es vorher auch noch ....
> 
> ...




Ich hätte ja große Lust mitzukommen wenn ich so das Wetter sehe, aber ich schaffe es heute leider nicht .... 

Euch viel Spaß!

Angela


----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2011)

Angela, das ist aber echt schade. Nun ja, dir trotzdem einen schönen Abend!


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> fährt evtl. jemand am Samstag (ca. ab 11 Uhr) im Siebengebirge?
> Jörg und ich würden uns dann gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



So mein Radel bis dahin läuft, würde ich eine längere, allerdings laaaangsame Runde drehen wollen 

Wird sich aber erst bis Samstag morgen entscheiden bzw. hängt ein wenig vom Freitag abend ab 

schönen gruß!
sun909

P.S. Micha/Angela: Das Schaltwerk habe ich jetzt dem Chris "aufs Auge gedrückt", dass er es heute abend für Angela mitbringt... 
Mußt du noch ein wenig warten...


----------



## AnjaR (17. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So mein Radel bis dahin läuft, würde ich eine längere, allerdings laaaangsame Runde drehen wollen
> 
> Wird sich aber erst bis Samstag morgen entscheiden bzw. hängt ein wenig vom Freitag abend ab
> 
> ...


 

Langsam und länger klingt doch super.
Zeitlich sind wir flexibel. Nur früher als 11 wär uns dann doch zu früh wegen Anfahrt etc. 
Später wäre auch gut, dann ist es schon fast warm.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## d0nk3y (17. Februar 2011)

Mein Fahrrad ist auch wieder fit. Samstag um 11 Uhr, wäre ich auch bei einer langsamen Runde dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Angela, das ist aber echt schade. Nun ja, dir trotzdem einen schönen Abend!



so so du bist mir ja ein ein alter Schl...... mein lieber Tom. Wenn ich raus bin ist das also egal aber wenn die Angela sich abmeldet ist das aber Schade  Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute viel Spass wäre auch gern gefahren


----------



## Freckles (17. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> so so du bist mir ja ein ein alter Schl...... mein lieber Tom. Wenn ich raus bin ist das also egal aber wenn die Angela sich abmeldet ist das aber Schade  Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute viel Spass wäre auch gern gefahren



Nee, ne?!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> fährt evtl. jemand am Samstag (ca. ab 11 Uhr) im Siebengebirge?
> Jörg und ich würden uns dann gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



Schau mal:
Hallo, 
schlage folgendes vor: Höhenmeter sammeln im 7-Gebirge, 19.2. 10h, siehe "Termine", http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11356. Wer kommt?

geht also 10h auch? oder 11h Margaretenhöhe?


----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> so so du bist mir ja ein ein alter Schl...... mein lieber Tom. Wenn ich raus bin ist das also egal aber wenn die Angela sich abmeldet ist das aber Schade  Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute viel Spass wäre auch gern gefahren




​


----------



## shmee (17. Februar 2011)

Da ich Samstag nicht kann, werde ich mich bei vernünftigem Wetter dann am Sonntag in die 7 Berge aufmachen, noch jemand dabei?


----------



## LukePC (18. Februar 2011)

Wie wars denn heute bei der Tour?
Ich kann mir jetzt am WE (oder Freitag?) noch 1 Tag biken rausnehmen. Nur welcher? 
Samstag würde mir persöhnlich besser passen, aber technisch einfach UND langsam ist nicht so ne ideale Kombo für mich. 

Wenn's ne Freitagnachmittag Runde gibt, wäre ich da dabei. So ab 14 oder 15 Uhr? Oder vl als Technik-Training am Rhein?


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Schau mal:
> Hallo,
> schlage folgendes vor: Höhenmeter sammeln im 7-Gebirge, 19.2. 10h, siehe "Termine", http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11356. Wer kommt?
> 
> geht also 10h auch? oder 11h Margaretenhöhe?



Hallo Wolfgang,
ist für mich definitiv zu früh 

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Merlin (18. Februar 2011)

Samstag kann ich nicht, Schwiegermutter feiert 70. Geburtstag. 

Am Sonntag hätte ich Interesse, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## d0nk3y (18. Februar 2011)

Samstag 10:00 Uhr ist für mich auch nen bissle früh, später wäre ich ggf. dabei. 

Sonntag hätte ich auch Interesse


----------



## AnjaR (18. Februar 2011)

Also 10 Uhr ist uns auch zu früh. Wir starten um 11 Uhr ab Nachtigallental. Wenn noch jemand mitkommt, freuen wir uns. (Bei Regen fahren wir nicht).
@Kurvenkratzer,
starte doch auch mit uns um 11.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (18. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich nicht, Schwiegermutter feiert 70. Geburtstag.
> 
> Am Sonntag hätte ich Interesse, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.





d0nk3y schrieb:


> Samstag 10:00 Uhr ist für mich auch nen bissle früh, später wäre ich ggf. dabei.
> 
> Sonntag hätte ich auch Interesse





shmee schrieb:


> Da ich Samstag nicht kann, werde ich mich bei vernünftigem Wetter dann am Sonntag in die 7 Berge aufmachen, noch jemand dabei?



Bin um 11h am Eingang Nachtigallental.

Wann darf es denn am So sein?


----------



## d0nk3y (18. Februar 2011)

Werd versuch morgen um 11 Uhr dazu sein. Kann auch 5 nach werden. Man kennt ja den Bahnübergang *rausred* 

Wegen Sonntag muss ich dann mal schauen, was die Muskeln sagen


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2011)

Moin,
bin heute raus 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MaxDD (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich werd heut auch versuchen, um 11:00 Uhr dabei zu sein, wenn das ok ist.

Ich war schon am Donnerstag dabei - der Dresdner ;-)

Kann man dort am Treffpunkt parken?


Grüße

MaxDD


----------



## Dart (19. Februar 2011)

Parkmöglichkeiten sind genug vorhanden. Die Straße heißt "Am Lessing", dort beginnt das Nachtigallental.

Gruß



MaxDD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werd heut auch versuchen, um 11:00 Uhr dabei zu sein, wenn das ok ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Februar 2011)

Donnerstag war wie immer eine schöne Runde!
Meine Lunge hat sogar gehalten, dafür hat mein Rad merkwürdige Geräusche gemacht.Der Matsch hielt sich auch in Grenzen, bis auf die letzte Abfahrt; schönes Sliden!
Als ich in Alfter angekommen bin, war ich ganz schön platt, aber stolz der
Versuchung Bahn widerstanden zu haben!
Viel Spaß den heute Fahrenden!

P.S.:wir haben natürlich die Angela und den Micha vermisst!


----------



## Sechser (19. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ... aber stolz der Versuchung Bahn widerstanden zu haben!



Respekt!!!



Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:wir haben natürlich die Angela und den Micha vermisst!



Demnächst wird es bestimmt mal wieder ein Mittwoch werden, an dem die Dienstagstruppe, die letzen Donnerstag gefahren ist (weil Freitag keiner konnte), fahren wird  da können wir doch alle, oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Donnerstag war wie immer eine schöne Runde!
> Meine Lunge hat sogar gehalten, dafür hat mein Rad merkwürdige Geräusche gemacht.
> 
> P.S.:wir haben natürlich die Angela und den Micha vermisst!



Dann stell dein Rad in die Ecke, ich kenne Jemanden der verkauft ein prima Bike. Das bist du sogar schon gefahren. Er würde dir das Bike auch zu einem günstiden Kurs überlassen

Schön das ihr *UNS* vermisst habt


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Februar 2011)

Carsten, 7:57 Uhr, bist Du da gerade nach Hause gekommen ?



sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin heute raus
> 
> Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (20. Februar 2011)

Also, Carsten, Tom und ich starten um 12:30 in Beuel, falls sich jemand anschließen will, wir kommen dann direkt 12:30 am Chinaschiff vorbei und würden um ca. 12:45 mal in Ramersdorf vorbeischauen. Wir werden da dann auf Grund der Kälte allerdings nicht lange warten.


----------



## Merlin (21. Februar 2011)

Anbei der Termin für Dienstag. Es ist gutes Wetter angesagt, aber recht kalt. Daher wirds wahrscheinlich wieder die kurz-und-schmerzlos Variante (am Rhein nach KöWi und über Ennert zurück).

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11369


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Februar 2011)

wollte etwas teschniches heute Nachmittag fahren gegen 16 Uhr hat jemand lust?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## d0nk3y (21. Februar 2011)

Meine Beine müssen sich immernoch von Samstag regenerieren  Die Runde war nen bisschen zu hart nach den 3 Wochen Zwangspause.

War aber trotzdem spaßig, bloß auf der Rückfahrt war der Geist dann ganz demotiviert...


----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2011)

d0nk3y schrieb:


> Meine Beine müssen sich immernoch von Samstag regenerieren  Die Runde war nen bisschen zu hart nach den 3 Wochen Zwangspause.
> 
> War aber trotzdem spaßig, bloß auf der Rückfahrt war der Geist dann ganz demotiviert...


 
War auch meine erste "richtige" Tour nach Grippe etc. Da ich aber möglichst oft (dann zwar eher kurz und leicht) auf dem Rad war, konnte ich doch einigermaßen mithalten und war überrascht, was am Ende des Tages zusammen gekommen ist. Unser GPS hatte 30 km und 1350 hm   mitgeschrieben. Danke an alle Mitfahrer für das angenehme Tempo.
@Kurvenkratzer, die Tour war klasse und hat mit den vielen Trails runter super Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## d0nk3y (21. Februar 2011)

Na, dann steht ja mein Trainingsziel für Mitte April fest  Einmal die Tour komplett durch ohne zu schwächeln. Ärgert mich ja doch ein bisschen, dass ich nur ~800hm geschafft habe 

Wann wart Ihr denn mit der Tour fertig? Ich war so gegen 15 Uhr @home, nachdem Betzi und ich wieder sauber waren, bin ich gegen 16 Uhr auf dem Sofa ins Koma gefallen...

Viele Grüße
Florian

P.S. Tour war wirklich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2011)

Hi Florian,
nach geschafften 800 hm braucht man sich nicht grämen, das ist ne tolle Leistung. Wann wir zurück waren, kann ich nicht genau sagen, da wir am Ölberg (?) noch einen Kakao getrunken haben.


----------



## Dart (21. Februar 2011)

Hi Wolfgang,

war ´ne schöne Tour am Samstag, rauf das Tempo nicht zu hoch und schön technisch runter. Wir habens ja auch teilweise gut Krachen lassen. Gerne wieder.

@ AnjaR: Ja, wir haben auf dem großen Ölberg einen Kakao getrunken.  Ich glaub, ich muss dir mal alle "sieben" Berge erklären.  

@ Florian: Nach 3 "400er" Gipfel darf man ruhig aussteigen. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## LukePC (22. Februar 2011)

Und ich dachte schon, die Tour wird langsam + Leicht... Hört sich eher nach ner normalen Tour mit angemessen herausfordernden Stellen an 
Naja hab mich ja auch so gut beschäftigt bekommen.
Ich versuch mal morgen bis zu der Tour mit der Auswertung meines Versuchs fertig zu sein. 
Wenn's aber zu lange dauert, bin ich wohl nicht von der Partie - dann melde ich mich wieder ab.


----------



## Freckles (22. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Anbei der Termin für Dienstag. Es ist gutes Wetter angesagt, aber recht kalt. Daher wirds wahrscheinlich wieder die kurz-und-schmerzlos Variante (am Rhein nach KöWi und über Ennert zurück).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11369



18:10 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## Merlin (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, klingt gut.


----------



## joe.breeze (22. Februar 2011)

Bin heute raus, schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> 18:10 am Chinaschiff?



wie willst du das denn schaffen?


----------



## Freckles (22. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wie willst du das denn schaffen?



Na, du bist doch um 18:00 bei mir, oder etwa jetzt doch nicht?

@ Tom: Nimm mal dein Handy mit. Vlt komme ich direkt nach KöWi, wenn der Lieferservice  mein Rad zu spät bringt .... falls das so wäre, würde ich um 18:42 in KöWi ankommen, passt das?


----------



## Merlin (22. Februar 2011)

Was auch immer du in KöWi willst...der Rest von uns fährt ab Ramersdorf.


----------



## Freckles (22. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was auch immer du in KöWi willst...der Rest von uns fährt ab Ramersdorf.



Wie was ich in KöWi will? Gugs du was du hast geschrieben :



Merlin schrieb:


> Anbei der Termin für Dienstag. Es ist gutes Wetter angesagt, aber recht kalt. Daher wirds wahrscheinlich wieder die kurz-und-schmerzlos Variante (am Rhein nach KöWi und über Ennert zurück).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11369



Aber wir haben es jetzt sowieso so vereinbart, dass der Lieferservice das Bike UND mich nach Ramersdorf bringt. Dann sehen wir uns um 18:30 dort .

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. Februar 2011)

Jut, das wäre besser. Du weist ja, dass die Wegeplanung meist kurzfristig festgelegt wird...


----------



## LukePC (22. Februar 2011)

ich kenne die strecke rücktwärts (also erst Rhein dann über Ennert zurück) auch noch nicht so. Außerdem denke ich das wäre von der Astrenung und Temperatur noch schlechter...

Hatte schon überlegt mich bei T-Mobile so richtig auszupowern


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2011)

So,
angesichts des heutigen Wetters bin ich raus für heute. 

Ggf. morgen eine Runde, da würde ich aber nachmittags schon früher starten, so ab 16.00 Uhr. 

Ggf. kurz melden, entscheide dann bis heute abend, ob ich mein Radel ins Auto packe. 

Ich nehme aber NUR Leute mit vernünftiger Ausstattung mit 
(Licht vo+hi, Reifen (ich meine damit auch etwas mit ordentlich Profil ! , und nach den Erfahrungen des letzten Mals am besten auch ein kleines Erste-Hilfe-Pack  ).

Ansonsten habe ich die Tour Sonntag Hennef gecancelt, es soll Samstag ordentlich regnen und dann machen die netten Stellen wg. arg glitschig leider keinen Spaß...

Dann wohl ansonsten bis Dienstag.

Schönen Gruß
sun909

Schö


----------



## Freckles (24. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich nehme aber NUR Leute mit vernünftiger Ausstattung mit
> (Licht vo+hi,
> 
> Schö



Mein Rücklicht war noch sooooo neu, dass es noch im Demomodus war und sich automatisch nach 3 Sek. abgeschaltet hat, hüstel hüstel .... 

Ich sach ja, lesen hilft auf jeden Fall 

16:00 morgen schaffe ich leider nicht ....

Viel Spaß & ein schönes WE!


----------



## joe.breeze (24. Februar 2011)

Moin, auch bei mir wird's heute nix, meine Jungs haben noch immer die Seuche (oder sowas?). Morgen 16:00h halte ich mal als Option fest, müsste aber absagen, falls unser WE-Besuch schon früher eintrudelt. 
Ulf

P.S.: Erste-Hilfe-Pack ist jetzt wieder im Rucksack...


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2011)

So, nach einem wettertechnisch eher miesen WE soll es pünktlich zum Dienstag wieder besser werden. Daher hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11402

Bitte denkt daran, dass wir ab sofort etwas mehr auf die Ausrüstung schauen werden. Steht jetzt auch mit im Termin drin. Nach einigen Unfällen und fast-Unfällen der letzten Zeit hat sich die ständige Revolutionsführung der Dienstagsrunden dazu entschlossen, diesem Punkt wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken...


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, nach einem wettertechnisch eher miesen WE soll es pünktlich zum Dienstag wieder besser werden. Daher hier der Termin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11402
> 
> Bitte denkt daran, dass wir ab sofort etwas mehr auf die Ausrüstung schauen werden. Steht jetzt auch mit im Termin drin. Nach einigen Unfällen und fast-Unfällen der letzten Zeit hat sich die ständige Revolutionsführung der Dienstagsrunden dazu entschlossen, diesem Punkt wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken...



ich bin raus. Ihr wisst ja es ist Karneval, und da bin ich nicht abkömmlich.

Ps. suche noch Jemanden der mit beim 24h-rennen am Herthasee dabei wäre.


----------



## Merlin (28. Februar 2011)

Liebe Leute,

da sich für morgen sehr kurzfristig ein Handwerker angekündigt hat und die Sache auch wichtig ist, habe ich den Termin auf Mittwoch Abend verschoben...


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich bin leider unterwegs (an beiden Tagen...)

Werde karnevalstechnisch auch die nächsten Tage eher "ausfallen" 

Nichts desto trotz auch von mir (da bei meiner Tour der letzte große Stunt passiert ist), auch noch einmal eine Aufforderung, die Räder ordentlich in Schuß zu halten.

Insbesondere abgefahrene Reifen sind bei dem Wetter echt besch..., wer Not am Mann hat, kann sich gerne melden, ich habe noch angefahrene Reifen zu Hause, die besser als die jetzt aufgezogenen Slicks sind 

In dem Sinne schöne Tage und bis bald
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (28. Februar 2011)

Kurzes Hallo nach 3,5 Wochen Erkältung+ Grippe. 
Bin ich froh, dass das vorbei ist.

Werde versuchen Mittwoch dabei zu sein, kann aber noch nicht genau sagen, ob es zeitlich klappt.

Grüße!




Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ps. suche noch Jemanden der mit beim 24h-rennen am Herthasee dabei wäre.


Wann wäre das Rennen?


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2011)

Pfingsten, s. Bike around The clock


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Kurzes Hallo nach 3,5 Wochen Erkältung+ Grippe.
> Bin ich froh, dass das vorbei ist.
> 
> Werde versuchen Mittwoch dabei zu sein, kann aber noch nicht genau sagen, ob es zeitlich klappt.
> ...



genau wie Carsten schon schreibt Pfingsten.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Freckles (2. März 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> 
> da sich für morgen sehr kurzfristig ein Handwerker angekündigt hat und die Sache auch wichtig ist, habe ich den Termin auf Mittwoch Abend verschoben...



Heute kann ich leider nicht, mittwochs wird immer die Hüfte geschwungen . Dabei ist es soooo schön heute, schade. 

Wie sieht es denn Freitag, Samstag aus? Das Wetter soll ja schön bleiben .

Viel Spaß heute abend!

Angela


----------



## Tobert (2. März 2011)

So, ich bin angemeldet für heute abend. Falls ich nicht da sein sollte,  dann hat mein Termin beim Steuerberater länger gedauert ... also nicht  auf mich warten!



Freckles schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Freitag, Samstag aus? Das Wetter soll ja schön bleiben .



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Merlin (2. März 2011)

Leider halten mich die Handwerker gerade sehr auf Trapp...es muss mal wieder alles bis gestern entschieden sein. Daher kann ich heute nicht fahren und habe den Termin rausgenommen. Echt schade in Anbetracht des Wetters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2011)

ich werde jetzt mal das schöne wetter nutzen. Und dem Norco ein wenig Auslauf geben.


----------



## Tobert (2. März 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Leider halten mich die Handwerker gerade sehr auf Trapp...es muss mal wieder alles bis gestern entschieden sein. Daher kann ich heute nicht fahren und habe den Termin rausgenommen. Echt schade in Anbetracht des Wetters.



Bei mir wäre es auch zeitlich zu eng geworden ... ich war aber gerade unterwegs. Wahnsinnswetter.


----------



## Sechser (2. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Wahnsinnswetter.



Genau! Werde auf meiner Rheinseite bleiben und meine Hausrunde drehen!


----------



## shmee (2. März 2011)

Herrliches Wetter heute, konnte auch noch ein wenig Tageslicht abgreifen. 

Falls es jemand interessiert, der Rebecca-Trail ist immer noch zu (leider). Bin dann noch mal Rebecca-links gefahren, dort ist es echt glitschig, bin die Steilstelle auf dem Hosenboden runtergerutscht. Brauche mal Schuhe mit mehr Grip. 

Wie sieht es denn bei euch Morgen und Samstag aus? Jemand am Start, der sich morgen nicht den Ar... gibt und Lust auf ne Runde ab Ramersdorf hat?

Samstag wollte ich so zwischen 12 und 1 ab Beuel auf zu einer richtig technischen Runde in Ennert und Siebengebirge. Irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. März 2011)

Hat jemand lust morgen gegen so gegen 16 Uhr ne Runde im 7.Gebirge zu fahren? Möchte dem Karnevalsgetuhe aus dem Weg gehen

Es wird ne ruhige Runde. Habe mich heute im Ahrtal ausgetobt (siehe WP) Daher werde ich morgen wahrscheinlich "etwas" dicke Beine haben. 

Ciao Thomas


----------



## shmee (2. März 2011)

Hi Thomas,

reicht das, wenn ich dir bis morgen ca. 14:00 bescheid sage? Ich muss leider Arbeiten (sch... CeBIT) aber ich denke, um 2 kann ich sagen, ob ich es bis 16:00 schaffe.


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. März 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> reicht das, wenn ich dir bis morgen ca. 14:00 bescheid sage? Ich muss leider Arbeiten (sch... CeBIT) aber ich denke, um 2 kann ich sagen, ob ich es bis 16:00 schaffe.



Hi!

Ist ok. Werde morgen nochmal reinschauen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Merlin (3. März 2011)

Samstag könnte ich mir zumindest mal vorstellen...


----------



## shmee (3. März 2011)

Hi Thomas,

bin dabei um 16:00, wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. März 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> bin dabei um 16:00, wo sollen wir uns treffen?



Supi!   16Uhr Chinaschiff.

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (3. März 2011)

Am Chinaschiff ist die Hölle los, da ist alles voll mit Betrunkenen und Glasscherben. Komm kurz bei mir vorbei, ich kenn ne gute Strecke "hinten rum" über den Ennert, sparen wir uns den Karnevalstrubel unten am Rhein.

Weißt noch, wo ich wohne? Wenn du von der Kennedybrücke nach Beuel rein kommst, gleich die erste Straße (Professor-Neu-Allee) links rein. Warte einfach an der nächsten Kreuzung, ich komm dann runter.


----------



## Freckles (3. März 2011)

So, ich wollte morgen Vormittag so gegen 11:00 oder 12:00 vom Nachtigallental aus die näheren Trails abgrasen. 

Jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Tobert (3. März 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> So, ich wollte morgen Vormittag so gegen 11:00 oder 12:00 vom Nachtigallental aus die näheren Trails abgrasen.



Na klar. Genau meine Zeit. 
11:30 NGT ?

Tobi


----------



## Merlin (3. März 2011)

Ich weis es noch nicht, entscheide mich wohl erst morgen...


----------



## Freckles (4. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Na klar. Genau meine Zeit.
> 11:30 NGT ?
> 
> Tobi


 
Jawoll, bis später dann 



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich weis es noch nicht, entscheide mich wohl erst morgen...


 
Komm Tom, gib dir einen Ruck. Da Wetter muss man doch ausnutzen!


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

Das hat mit dem Wetter nix zu tun...aber ich bin dabei!

Angela, fährst du ab Beuel mit dem Rad? Gib dir nen Ruck, das Wetter ist so gut...


----------



## Freckles (4. März 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Wetter nix zu tun...aber ich bin dabei!
> 
> Angela, fährst du ab Beuel mit dem Rad? Gib dir nen Ruck, das Wetter ist so gut...


 
Das ist ja super ! Nee, ich komme von Niederbachem sprich mit der Fähre.

Bis gleich!


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

Nee, wat war dat schön! Kalt, sonnig...und die Eisdielen-Saison eröffnet. 

Um es deutlicher zu sagen: "Es war mir ein Fest"[1]


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] Quelle: M. Panzer, Wachtberg-Niederbachem, personal communication


----------



## Tobert (4. März 2011)

Ich fand es auch super. Lecker Eis! 
Und nur weil wir drüber gesprochen haben und Angelas Computer nicht ganze Zeit bei uns war: es waren 30km und 815hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (4. März 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus? Jemand dabei, ne technische Runde zu drehen? So ab 12-13 Uhr?


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht...


----------



## Freckles (4. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch super. Lecker Eis!
> Und nur weil wir drüber gesprochen haben und Angelas Computer nicht ganze Zeit bei uns war: es waren 30km und 815hm.



Ja, die Eissaison ist eröffnet!  Da haben wir ja doch ganz schön was gefahren, hat jedenfalls superviel Spaß gemacht! 



shmee schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus? Jemand dabei, ne technische Runde zu drehen? So ab 12-13 Uhr?



Morgen wurde ich schon verplant , sonst gern.

Viel Spaß!
Angela


----------



## LukePC (5. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch super. Lecker Eis!
> Und nur weil wir drüber gesprochen haben und Angelas Computer nicht ganze Zeit bei uns war: es waren 30km und 815hm.




Dann bin ich auf jedenfall noch auf 4-Stellige Höhenmeter gekommen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da wieder was verpasst (vergessen) habe, aber der Rebecca-Trail ist jedenfalls wieder mit Bäumen übersäht (trail links)






Zu Fuß kommt man grad noch durch, um sich einen besseren Überblick (von Oben zu verschaffen).




Aber nen Bike wollte ich da nicht durchwursteln - also nochmal was hochgetragen


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. März 2011)

hat morgen und am dienstag jemand lust ne tour im 7.gebirge zu machen??

ciao thomas


----------



## surftigresa (6. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hat morgen und am dienstag jemand lust ne tour im 7.gebirge zu machen??
> 
> ciao thomas


 
Es gibt ja Leute, die können den Hals nicht voll kriegen  haben wir Dich heute wieder nicht müde gekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
Dienstag wäre ich am Start. Bin aber nicht so fit wie du mit deinen 20' HM der letzten zwei Wochen 

Gruesse


----------



## Tobert (6. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hat morgen und am dienstag jemand lust ne tour im 7.gebirge zu machen??
> 
> ciao thomas



Ich wollte morgen fahren (vielleicht auch Dienstag). Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Wollte so späten Vormittag (ca. 10:00-11:00) starten. Kann gerne auch was länger werden. Wie sieht dein Plan aus?

Grüßle!
Tobi


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen fahren (vielleicht auch Dienstag). Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Wollte so späten Vormittag (ca. 10:00-11:00) starten. Kann gerne auch was länger werden. Wie sieht dein Plan aus?
> 
> Grüßle!
> Tobi



hi tobi!

das ist mir leider viel zu früh. muß morgen bis 14 uhr arbeiten. kann erst ab 16 uhr. schade.

ciao thomas


----------



## Tobert (6. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hi tobi!
> 
> das ist mir leider viel zu früh. muß morgen bis 14 uhr arbeiten. kann erst ab 16 uhr. schade.
> 
> ciao thomas



Na dann vielleicht Dienstag...

Sonst jemand Lust auf einen früheren Ausflug morgen (Montag) ?


----------



## Merlin (7. März 2011)

Sodale, mal ein Blick in die Woche. Ich kann frühestens am Donnerstag, vorher wirds leider bei mir nix. Daher biete ich mal eine närrische Nachlese am Donnerstag an, wenn alles vorbei ist und die Kater ausgestanden sind. Allerdings soll es ab Mittwoch wettertechnisch wieder schlechter werden, daher steht die Tour unter einem gewissen Vorbehalt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11435


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> Dienstag wäre ich am Start. Bin aber nicht so fit wie du mit deinen 20' HM der letzten zwei Wochen
> 
> Gruesse



Dienstag wäre ich auch am Start (also Freckles), aber der Micha bestimmt auch .

Wieviel Uhr hattet ihr denn gedacht? Und von wo?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dienstag wäre ich auch am Start (also Freckles), aber der Micha bestimmt auch .
> 
> Wieviel Uhr hattet ihr denn gedacht? Und von wo?
> 
> ...



18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf? Oder besser vom Nachtigallental???? Bin auf jedenfall dabei.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## LukePC (7. März 2011)

Würd Dienstag auch gerne fahren (und heute ab 16Uhr hätte mir auch gepasst, wenn ich mal rechtzeitig reingeguckt hätte  ).

So war ich heute noch mal das Rennrad nen bissel warm fahren und halbwegs brauchbar einstellen - so'n Wetter hat man ja nicht immer


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2011)

Hatte eher so ab 12.00 Uhr im Kopf 

Wer mag, kann mich ja anklingeln...

Gruesse


----------



## shmee (7. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf? Oder besser vom Nachtigallental???? Bin auf jedenfall dabei.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



18:30 Ramersdorf wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (7. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hatte eher so ab 12.00 Uhr im Kopf
> 
> Wer mag, kann mich ja anklingeln...
> 
> Gruesse



Da muss ich ja noch min. 5h arbeiten. :/


----------



## Redfraggle (8. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hatte eher so ab 12.00 Uhr im Kopf
> 
> Wer mag, kann mich ja anklingeln...
> 
> Gruesse



Ausnüchterungstour?!

@all, heute kann ich ja leider nicht, aber wenn das Wetter brauchbar ist,
        bin ich Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2011)

Nix Ausnüchtrungstour, reise mit dem Auto an 

Wg Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht genau, ob ich nach Münster muss...

Gruesse


----------



## Konfuzius (8. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf? Oder besser vom Nachtigallental???? Bin auf jedenfall dabei.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Planung für heute Abend aus?
Einer Tour ab Ramersdorf nach 17:30 Uhr würde ich mich auch anschließen.


----------



## shmee (8. März 2011)

Wenn ich etwas früher raus komme heute, werde ich wohl so ab 16:00 unterwegs sein und könnte dann entweder 17:30 oder auch 18:30 in Ramersdorf oder Nachtigallental sein.


----------



## ultra2 (8. März 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Planung für heute Abend aus?
> Einer Tour ab Ramersdorf nach 17:30 Uhr würde ich mich auch anschließen.



Hast du denn auch beide Räder mit? Je nach Untergrund...


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr 30 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## shmee (8. März 2011)

Alles klar, 18:30 in Ramersdorf, bin da.


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (8. März 2011)

Ok, bin auch um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Alles klar, 18:30 in Ramersdorf, bin da.



Hi Shmee,
18:10 am Chinaschiff? Oder bist du schon los?


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hi Shmee,
> 18:10 am Chinaschiff? Oder bist du schon los?



Das wird ja ne coole Truppe
18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf. Und um 18.10Uhr am Chinaschiff

Bis gleich.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## LukePC (8. März 2011)

wenigstens hat sich mit der Zeit nix überraschendes geändert. Das hätte mir Probleme gemacht. 
Bis gleich dann


----------



## LukePC (9. März 2011)

Hm war ich wohl doch nicht so wirklich lange dabei...

ich hoffe ihr hattet auch ne schöne Tour  - wenn auch (aufgrund des geringeren Tempos) vermutlich mit weniger trails.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. März 2011)

LukePC schrieb:


> Hm war ich wohl doch nicht so wirklich lange dabei...
> 
> ich hoffe ihr hattet auch ne schöne Tour  - wenn auch (aufgrund des geringeren Tempos) vermutlich mit weniger trails.




Als Du weg warst, ab da war es ne schöne Tour

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. März 2011)

Termin für Dienstag ab Köwi

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11456

Bitte am die auf den letzten Seiten genannten Hinweise zum funktionstüchtigen Rad denken, ohne Licht, vernünftige Bereifung, Ersatzschlauch und einer Bremse, die den Namen verdient, bleibt ihr am Startplatz stehen 

Abfahrt China-Schiff 17.55 Uhr?

Gruesse


----------



## Freckles (13. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag ab Köwi
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11456
> 
> ...



Werde mit Micha aus Niederbachem kommen, daher kein Chinaschiff für mich .


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2011)

So, 
bei dem guten Wetter starte ich wohl auch früher in Beuel, also bitte nicht am Schiff warten, wir treffen uns dann direkt am Nachtigallental.

Bis nachher!
sun909

Edit sagt: 

Werde morgen auch eine Runde über Rebecca links, Steinbruch, Breiberge oben (sprich technisch!) starten. 
Wird nicht ausgeschrieben, wer Lust hat, meldet sich per Mail bei mir.


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2011)

Soderle,
dann mal ein kurzer Bericht vom Ausflug mit Team Tomburg.

Angedacht war eine etwas längere Tortour um Hennef und Umgebung. 

Es wurde, wie _Tom_ so schön sagte, eine große Meute, 16 Leute an der Zahl, uih, die sich morgens fast alle so strahlend wie Sonja am Bahnhof einfanden.

Auf dem Weg zum HCM hieß es zunächst einen kleinen Hassberg zu überwinden, der zu nicht ganz jugendfreien Bekundungen im Fahrerfeld führte 

Der (spätere Co-Guide) Wolfgang war so "freundlich" uns in die Pampe zu leiten, und es stank doch ein wenig der Fuß, bäh. 

Luke und Peter machten es besser vor, wie man durchfährt!




Nach dem HCM zeigte Wolfgang der Bande einige schöne Wege durch den Kaldauer Wald, unter anderem den Trail, auf dem er einmal fast seine Gabel verloren hatte und den kleinen "Spielplatz". Hier werden wir wohl öfter noch landen...

Der große Spielplatz liess dann Platz zum Springen 




und Sonne tanken und warten...warten...warten...




warten auf die Wißkirchens, die sind nämlich stiften gegangen und verweigerten ihr Handy und machten derweil die  Foto-Story für das Foto des Monats fertig... 

Wo ist das eigentlich geblieben, Uwe???

Nun denn, es folgten die ersten Abgänge, der Rest nahm nach dem sehr feinen Trail an der Staumauer den Weg gen Talsperre auf sich.

Die Perlenkette mal wieder:




Eine "kleine" technische Herausforderung endete im ersten Versuch so:





Beim zweiten Mal saß es dann, nicht schlecht 




Die Stelle setzte auch Yogis Schaltzug außer Gefecht, Tom solidarisierte sich mit ihm und einige andere auch Richtung Sieglinde und, schwups, waren wir nur noch zu zweit 

Nun, vielleicht auch ganz gut, der Aufstieg zur Drachenfliegerschanze war ziemlich fies, ächz, und nicht wirklich geplant. 

Verfahrgarantie halt. Während es also für den einen Teil Schnitzel in der Sieglinde  gab (sogar für den Thomas, der wird langsam wieder "normal")... nahmen wir die 27% Steigung noch mit...

Dum di dum, der Aufstieg nach Happerschoß abermals lohnte für den letzten Trail des Tages und es ging zur Sieglinde, aber da war keiner mehr 

Doch hier das Beweisfoto, das wir es doch noch zur Sieglinde geschafft haben!




Danke an den Co-Guide für die Führung in deinem Heimatgebiet, für die gut gelaunten Mitfahrer und Melanie, die sich die letzten HM noch mit mir hochgequält hat 

Bis die Tage
Carsten


----------



## LukePC (15. März 2011)

Sorry, dass das heute nicht geklappt hat...
Hatte irgendwie Probleme mit der Anreise per DB (und mit meinem Sattel, der wollte nicht mehr in der eingestellten Höhe halten )

Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne, unfallfreie Tour (is ja nicht TT hier )


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2011)

Hallo Luke,
bei den Temperaturen war es nicht soo tragisch zu warten 

Außerdem kennt man aus eigener Erfahrung die Probleme mit der lieben Bahn...

Bis die Tage dann 

Und ja, wir waren unfallfrei und hatten Spass, die einen mehr bergauf, die anderen mehr bergab. Daten habe ich nicht zur Hand, die liegen noch im Auto 

grüße


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2011)

Tach,
ist ja schwer ruhig hier die letzten Tage...

Wg nächster Woche:

Bin Di.+Mi. unterwegs, daher biete ich eine Tour am Donnerstag zur Rebecca-freundlichen Zeit 19.00 Uhr ab Ramersdorf an.

Ggf. schreibe ich das noch aus, ansonsten gilt auch hier das:

Bitte am die auf den letzten Seiten genannten Hinweise zum funktionstüchtigen Rad denken, ohne Licht, vernünftige Bereifung, Ersatzschlauch und einer Bremse, die den Namen verdient, bleibt ihr am Startplatz stehen


----------



## Freckles (18. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> ist ja schwer ruhig hier die letzten Tage...
> 
> Wg nächster Woche:
> ...



Jawoll, da simmer dabei .


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> ist ja schwer ruhig hier die letzten Tage...
> 
> Wg nächster Woche:
> ...



Donnerstags kann ich auch, freu!
Dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> ist ja schwer ruhig hier die letzten Tage...
> 
> Wg nächster Woche:
> ...



Na dann werde ich für Dienstag was reinsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (20. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin heute, bei tollem Wetter!! das erste mal ca. 3/4 der Unfall Runde abgefahren. Es ging den Umständen entsprechend schon wieder ganz gut. Der Finger ist in seiner Bewegung noch etwas eingeschränkt, aber das wird doch die Krankengymnastik sicherlich besser. 

In ein paar Wochen bin ich auch konditionell sicherlich wieder fit.

Grüße


----------



## MTBKäfer (20. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> daher biete ich eine Tour am Donnerstag zur Rebecca-freundlichen Zeit 19.00 Uhr ab Ramersdorf an.



Yipieh !!! DABEI!!!


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2011)

Schön,
dann haben wir am Donnerstag ja seltene Gesichter zu Gast 

Ggf. fahren wir durch den KoFo, ich harre hier noch der Zusage des Guides dafür.

Programm diese Woche also: 

Dienstag Biken mit Micha ab?, Start ?

Donnerstag Biken mit (Überraschung), Start 19.00 Uhr ab Ramersdorf.

Schönen Tag!


P.S. @Jan: Schön zu hören, dass du langsam wieder auf dem Dampfer bist!


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2011)

Am Donnerstag wäre ich ebenfalls dabei...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schön,
> dann haben wir am Donnerstag ja seltene Gesichter zu Gast
> 
> Ggf. fahren wir durch den KoFo, ich harre hier noch der Zusage des Guides dafür.
> ...



Dienstag werden wir um 18Uhr30 im Nachtigallental starten. Es werden besonders die technischen Sachen fahren. Wenn zur Hand Protektoren mitbringen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## shmee (21. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dienstag werden wir um 18Uhr30 im Nachtigallental starten. Es werden besonders die technischen Sachen fahren. Wenn zur Hand Protektoren mitbringen.
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Mist, Dienstag bin ich raus, Dienstreise....

Dann halt Donnerstag.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Mist, Dienstag bin ich raus, Dienstreise....
> 
> Dann halt Donnerstag.



Schade, der Thomas wollte morgen mit


----------



## R34blitz (21. März 2011)

Hi zusammen

habe gestern ne kleine runde 7g gedreht. Warnung an alle!!
Auf 4 trails ca 20-25 Stämme qwer drüber und 3-4 Äste in Kopf-höhe.
Nichts gefallenes. Die Äste waren in baumgabeln gehängt. 
Also aufpassen. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schade, der Thomas wollte morgen mit



 bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (22. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ggf. fahren wir durch den KoFo, ich harre hier noch der Zusage des Guides dafür.



Also ich bin am Donnerstag dabei KoFo wir kommen 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## LukePC (22. März 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> habe gestern ne kleine runde 7g gedreht. Warnung an alle!!
> Auf 4 trails ca 20-25 Stämme qwer drüber und 3-4 Äste in Kopf-höhe.
> ...



Das würd ja super zu nem Nightride passten...
Man konzentriert sich auf die Äste am Boden und wird dann quasi enthauptet 

Ich bereite mich lieber noch was auf Donnerstag und Freitag vor.
@ all: Have fun.


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> ....
> habe gestern ne kleine runde 7g gedreht. Warnung an alle!!
> Auf 4 trails ca 20-25 Stämme qwer drüber und 3-4 Äste in Kopf-höhe.
> Nichts gefallenes. Die Äste waren in baumgabeln gehängt.
> ...



Hallo Markus,
Danke für den Hinweis!

@Fungrisu: sehr schön 
Schlage vor, wir treffen uns in Ramersdorf und fahren dann rüber; der ein oder andere verpeilt das sonst 

Wird am Do dann eine Tour durch den KoFo!

Gruesse aus dem sonnigen Stau auf der A2


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schlage vor, wir treffen uns in Ramersdorf und fahren dann rüber; der ein oder andere verpeilt das sonst



Auch auf die Gefahr es zu verpeilen , würden Micha und ich uns trotzdem gern auf der linken Rheinseite dazugesellen. Was wäre denn ein guter Treffpunkt? Das Maritim, oder wo wolltet ihr hoch in den KoFo?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr es zu verpeilen , würden Micha und ich uns trotzdem gern auf der linken Rheinseite dazugesellen. Was wäre denn ein guter Treffpunkt? Das Maritim, oder wo wolltet ihr hoch in den KoFo?
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Hi Carsten wo treffen wir uns denn nun? Maritim oder Brücke?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2011)

Hi Angela,
ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung wo wir langfahren 

Habe das Guiding an Jörg "outgesourced"; nach der Wahnbachtalsperre habe ich da gefallen dran gefunden 

Mal schauen, ob Jörg sich dazu noch äußert, ansonsten telefonieren wir nachher, ok?

Schönen Gruß

Kommen wollten aktuell:

Fungrisu 
Käfer
Freckles
Stuntbeck
Redfraggle
shmee
sun909
???
???

Rebecca: denkst du an meine Protektoren?

Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. März 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, ich hoffe, dass es mit der neuen Lampe klappt


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2011)

Haut zeitlich doch nicht hin  Dann beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Fungrisu (24. März 2011)

Hi Micha,
wir können uns um 19:15 Uhr an der Einfahrt vom Johanniter Krankenhaus treffen.

Bis gleich

Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (24. März 2011)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> wir können uns um 19:15 Uhr an der Einfahrt vom Johanniter Krankenhaus treffen.
> 
> Bis gleich
> ...



Das ist Sträßchensweg


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2011)

Sauberes Ründchen gestern abend 

Fast alles dabei...

...ein (unfitter?!) Käfer...

...ein "käfern" am Thomas-Gedächtsnis-Baum (Rebecca-links-Trail)...

...eine aufrührerische Truppe, die dem Guide das Gefolge verweigert und anderen fremden Kerlen hinterherfährt...

...ein lauter Knall mit Pause am Berg (Albert nicht dick genug für die Treppenstufe)...

...einer mit kurzen Klamotten (bbrrrr, und das bei 8°)...

...und natürlich unser romatischer Abstecher für und mit Melanie 

Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank an Jörg für´s Guiden und Klettern durch den KoFo!

Gerne mal im Hellen wie besprochen mit kleiner Pause zum "üben".

Schönen Gruß
sun909

P.S. Bin nächste Woche wieder nicht im Lande an Di+Mi, daher würde ich wieder Donnerstag anbieten.


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2011)

> Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank an Jörg für´s Guiden und Klettern durch den KoFo!
> 
> Gerne mal im Hellen wie besprochen mit kleiner Pause zum "üben".



Im Hellen wäre super hier im KoFo - da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Freckles (25. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sauberes Ründchen gestern abend
> 
> Fast alles dabei...
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Schöne Ecken gibt's im KoFo. 

Wir waren auch pünklich um 21:50 zu Hause (gut, dass wir nicht mehr den finalen Trail mitgenommen haben ).

Danke für die nette Runde!

Angela

PS: An besagter Stelle im Hellen wäre ich auch gern dabei


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im Hellen wäre super hier im KoFo - da bin ich dabei!



He He, 
du entwickelst dich doch zum "Phantom", angemeldet-abgemeldet, angemeldet-abgemeldet 

Wäre schön, wenn man dich mal wieder auf dem Radel sieht 

grüße
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2011)

Hey Carsten,
denkst Du mal an die Fotos? Daaaanke


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Carsten,
> denkst Du mal an die Fotos? Daaaanke



...sind auf dem anderen Rechner zu Hause ohne I-Net...

ich versuche das nächste Woche 

Schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> He He,
> du entwickelst dich doch zum "Phantom", angemeldet-abgemeldet, angemeldet-abgemeldet
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn man dich mal wieder auf dem Radel sieht
> ...



Ja, das mit der Lampe ist so eine Sache. Aber ich hole mir jetzt eine und kann dann auch mal später mitfahren ohne, dass ich wie letztes mal im Dunkeln tappe


----------



## Fungrisu (25. März 2011)

Tach,
ja das war eine feine Runde gestern.
Am besten hat mir die Einstimmigkeit am Aussichtspunkt bei Melanie gefallen 

Es war mir eine Ehre das ich auch mal vorfahren durfte 

Bis bald

Jörg


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2011)

Kann mich nur anschließen, sehr feine Runde, obwohl ich für´s Käfern gesorgt habe.

@ Carsten: Donnerstag wäre ich wieder dabei( vielleicht mit Projektoren )


----------



## surftigresa (26. März 2011)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> .....
> Am besten hat mir die Einstimmigkeit am Aussichtspunkt bei Melanie gefallen
> 
> .....


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. März 2011)

Und ich habe mich SOOO gefreut euch alle mal wieder gesehen zu haben und dass ich endlich mal wieder bei einer Gemütlich-Fahrer-Tour dabei sein konnte ! 

Falls ihr nächsten Donnerstag wieder erst um 19:00 starten solltet, wäre ich dabei !


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2011)

...mal schaun, was das Wetter so sagt...

Der WP ist ja jetzt vorbei, jetzt wird es wieder entspannt


----------



## asphaltjunkie (27. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der WP ist ja jetzt vorbei, jetzt wird es wieder entspannt



Na dan kann ich ja auch mahl Dienstag oder Donnerstag mitfahren.


----------



## Merlin (28. März 2011)

Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11537


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2011)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich SOOO gefreut euch alle mal wieder gesehen zu haben und dass ich endlich mal wieder bei einer Gemütlich-Fahrer-Tour dabei sein konnte !
> 
> Falls ihr nächsten Donnerstag wieder erst um 19:00 starten solltet, wäre ich dabei !



Was ist mit deiner Startnummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. März 2011)

So, 
hier noch das nachgereichte Bild des Sonnenuntergangs (na ja, ein wenig erkennt man sie noch, ich war leicht zu spät  )...





Frage für ein Kölsch: wo bin ich?

Für Melanie: Das von Jörg war ein Insider, erklären wir dir mal, wenn du demnächst dabei bist 

grüße


----------



## Durus (28. März 2011)

Also ich war da zwar noch nie, aber im Hintergrund sieht man den Venusberg... und nach Googlemaps müsste das dann vor dir mit entsprechender Verschiebung das Warmwalzwerk Königswinter sein und du dann noch etwas weiter zurück... also Kellerberg oder so?


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2011)

Nochmal zu gestern. Jungens das war eine sehr feine Tour. Hat mir wirklich viel Spass gemacht. Auch wenn sich der ein oder andere bei verschiedenen Stellen gefragt hat warum mache ich das eigentlich?

Wie zum Beispiel unser Tom hier:




Grüsse MIcha


----------



## shmee (28. März 2011)

@Micha: Genau, super Tour mit feinem Abschluss.

Und @Tom: Hast du da ne eklige dicke fette Raupe gesehen, oder warum schaust du so angewidert?


----------



## Merlin (28. März 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> @Micha: Genau, super Tour mit feinem Abschluss.
> 
> Und @Tom: Hast du da ne eklige dicke fette Raupe gesehen, oder warum schaust du so angewidert?



Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann stand da in meiner Blickrichtung doch der Micha mit der Kamera, oder?


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2011)

Argh, morgen wäre ich so gerne dabei, habe aber einen Termin um 18 Uhr  Dann also wieder alleine radeln vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. März 2011)

Was wäre hier im Thread für ein Traffic, wenn jeder immer reinschreiben würde wenn er nicht mit fährt.

Ich lebe diese Tradition des Marc_B mal weiter und teile mit, das ich morgen auch nicht kann.


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> hier noch das nachgereichte Bild des Sonnenuntergangs (na ja, ein wenig erkennt man sie noch, ich war leicht zu spät  )...
> 
> 
> ...



Nur ein Kölsch ? Also für ein Weizen würds ich sagen aber so


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich lebe diese Tradition des Marc_B mal weiter und teile mit, das ich morgen auch nicht kann.



Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2011)

Ich bin heute Abend nicht dabei, wollte aber am späten Nachmittag nach Altenahr und da was am Schwarzen Kreuz fahren. Wenn Jemand Lust hat können wir uns dort treffen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2011)

Termin verschoben, bin dann doch am Start, muss vorher nur meine Lampe holen


----------



## DrZulo (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

das war wieder eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und interessanten neuen Wegen! Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer und besonders den Guide!!  

LG,

Alex


----------



## Luanna (29. März 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, es war einfach eine tolle Tour!
Vielen Dank an den Guide und an alle netten Mitfahrer!


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. März 2011)

Luanna schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, es war einfach eine tolle Tour!
> Vielen Dank an den Guide und an alle netten Mitfahrer!



jau, scheeeen wars. da hat der herr merlin ne sehr schöne tour aus dem helm gezaubert.

nach der gemühtlichen tour ging es dann mit den nachtbikern weiter.
da wurde ordentlich stoff gegeben.
das war anstrengend aber GEIL.

ahääm, hust hust vanessa, egal was du nimmst, ich will auch was davon
das ist nicht normal, wie du fährst


thomas


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2011)

Ja, es war super spaßig, ich habe die Trails sehr genossen (und die Landschaft ). Mein schweres Bike muss sich an die 7Gebirgs-Höhenmeter noch gewöhnen, aber dafür ist ja noch viel Zeit vorhanden.

Danke und bis zum nächsten Mal!
Marc


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2011)

Achja, während einer Pause habe ich von dem Video aus England erzählt, hier kann man es sich anschauen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. März 2011)

Also einige der Kollegen sollten vielleicht überdenken, ob sie die passende Sportart für sich gewählt haben . Ich würde mich auch nicht über eine gewisse Kameratheatralik wundern. Am besten ist immer noch der Vogel, der mit dem blauen Fully Rahmen in der Hand und einem Gegenstand Radau macht, direkt in das Ohr des vor ihm gestürzten


----------



## Marc B (30. März 2011)

Die Briten sind schon krass drauf irgendwie, diese Szene könnte ich mir bei einem Rennen hierzulande nicht vorstellen


----------



## Trekki (30. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Briten sind schon krass drauf irgendwie, diese Szene könnte ich mir bei einem Rennen hierzulande nicht vorstellen


Was ich in Duisburg an anti-Fahrtechnik gesehen habe, kommt den Fahrern hier schon ganz nahe.


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2011)

Könnten aber auch Holländer sein. Sowas sieht man jedes Jahr in Limburg.


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2011)

@Ultra2: Das stimmt, die Holländer auf einem Trail wären eine Kamera wert gewesen  

Wg. heute abend: Angesichts der Wettervorhersage mit Regen und meinem leicht überquellenden Schreibtisch im Büro werde ich NICHT fahren...

Peile dann nächsten Dienstag ab Ramersdorf an, Wetter soll ja dann wieder besser sein 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Ultra2: Das stimmt, die Holländer auf einem Trail wären eine Kamera wert gewesen
> 
> Wg. heute abend: Angesichts der Wettervorhersage mit Regen und meinem leicht überquellenden Schreibtisch im Büro werde ich NICHT fahren...
> 
> ...



da bin ich dabei


----------



## Marc B (31. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Könnten aber auch Holländer sein. Sowas sieht man jedes Jahr in Limburg.



Naja, normalerweise sollte das Publikum bei solchen Szenen um das Wohl der Sportler bangen und sich nicht über so ein Sturzmassaker freuen  Im Video sieht es ja lustig aus, aber im Real Life gefriert mir das Blut, wenn ein Fahrer im Begriff ist sich krass zu überschlagen...


----------



## Freckles (31. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Peile dann nächsten Dienstag ab Ramersdorf an, Wetter soll ja dann wieder besser sein
> 
> grüße



Ich werde es auch anpeilen, falls ich genug Energie habe und nicht zu gejetlagged bin.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. März 2011)

Fährt einer von euch heute zufällig? Ich glaub allein kann ich mich heute net aufraffen 
Grüße,
Ein Nachtbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. März 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch anpeilen, falls ich genug Energie habe und nicht zu gejetlagged bin.
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Sonst kannst du schon mal das Bett anwärmen, das wäre auch was schönes


----------



## Freckles (3. April 2011)

Viele Grüße aus Marin County, der Geburtsstätte des Mountainbike ! Heute war es endlich so weit und ich konnte mich - natürlich stilecht - auf ein Marinbike schwingen und eine geniale Tour fahren. Zwar "nur" 25 km, dafür aber zu 98% Singletrail, schön flowig, ein paar technischere Stellen, bestes Wetter, einfach nur geil .... hat mich ein bisschen an Finale erinnert .


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2011)

Sehr schick 

Dann viel Spass noch da drüben!

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2011)

So,
kleine Planänderung meinerseits, bin morgen raus, muß noch ein wenig laufen trainieren...

Vermute aber mal, dass Tom und oder Chris fahren. 

Wer also Lust hat mit denen zu fahren und nicht direkt auf den ersten Metern über andere Mitfahrgelegenheiten schwadroniert, kann sich bestimmt an die beiden wenden 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (4. April 2011)

So, wie von Carsten richtig vermutet, hier der Termin für *Mittwoch*:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11569


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. April 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, wie von Carsten richtig vermutet, hier der Termin für *Mittwoch*:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11569[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

hat vielleicht einer am Donnerstag Lust eine Runde zu fahren? Ich könnte so ab 18:00 am China-Schiff sein.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2011)

Lust ja, aber geht morgen nicht...

Die anderen Verdächtigen scheinen schwer fleißig zur Zeit zu sein 

grüße


----------



## shmee (6. April 2011)

Also ich hätte Lust und vorrausichtlich auch Zeit. Würde bis Mittag bescheid sagen, reicht das?


----------



## Blut Svente (6. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat vielleicht einer am Donnerstag Lust eine Runde zu fahren? Ich könnte so ab 18:00 am China-Schiff sein.
> 
> ...



der Thierry und ich wollten morgen gegen 18.30 mal den Todestrail  in SU bügeln.


----------



## surftigresa (6. April 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> der Thierry und ich wollten morgen gegen 18.30 mal den Todestrail  in SU bügeln.



hoch oder runter 
Wo wolltet Ihr starten?

@Chris,
ich bin morgen leider nicht online. Aber ich schicke Dir mal meine Handynummer.


----------



## Blut Svente (6. April 2011)

RUNTER! Treffpunkt wollten wir noch besprechen! kriegst morgen gegen 3 ne SMS   BIS DANN S


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. April 2011)

Geiler Tag heute!

Da ist man 5 Minuten zu spät am Treffpunkt und alle sind weg. Naja, dank des Einsatzes des Handys traf man sich dann doch.

Und es war ne klasse Runde. Und das Bier im Bundeshäuschen war der krönende Abschluß. Nur komisch, das man zur Cola noch einen Löffel gereicht bekommt

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für diesen unterhaltsamen Abend

Bin platt, erst ne große Runde mit dem RR und dann im fliegendem wechsel aufs MTB.

Gute Nacht.


Thomas


----------



## Merlin (7. April 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin platt, erst ne große Runde mit dem RR und dann im fliegendem wechsel aufs MTB.



Jetzt verstehe ich deine Schwächelei gestern...

War echt eine schöne Runde. Yiiipiee, der Frühling ist da!


----------



## shmee (7. April 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, Melanie und ich treffen uns heute um 18:00 am Chinaschiff in Beuel zu einer Tour. Vielleicht mag der ein oder andere ja sich uns noch anschließen.


----------



## surftigresa (7. April 2011)

Da haben wir ja doch noch einen Überraschungsgast bekommen 

Schöne Trails hat der Chris da aus dem Hut gezaubert!

Vielen Dank an Euch zwei . Hat auf jeden Fall geholfen, wenigstens mal zwei Stunden abzuschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (7. April 2011)

In der Tat, eine schöne, kurze Abendrunde mit zwei äußerst netten Mitfahrern, von denen ich einer ein paar unkekannte Trails zeigen konnte und dem anderen ein paar Trails, an die er sich nicht mehr erinnern konnte.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (10. April 2011)

Hallo,
ist am Di was angesagt?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Merlin (10. April 2011)

Ich bin diese Woche mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2011)

Tach,
wenn ich es bürotechnisch schaffe, wollte ich heute eine Runde drehen.

Morgen ist eher schlechtes Wetter und Mi+Do bin ich raus. 

Freitag nachmittag werde ich ab mittags losfahren.

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> wenn ich es bürotechnisch schaffe, wollte ich heute eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Morgen ist eher schlechtes Wetter und Mi+Do bin ich raus.
> ...



Wenn ich wüsste ob du Mittwoch fährst dann würde ich danach planen und der Patrick würde dann bei meinen Eltern schlafen.


Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2011)

Mann könnte doch dann am Mittwoch in den Steinbruch oder VB. fahren?
Chris wäre das bei dir drin?


----------



## shmee (11. April 2011)

Also ich wäre auch dabei heute, wann soll es denn losgehen?

Mittwoch VB oder Steinbruch zum Üben würde ich vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wenn es morgen total fies regnet, könnte es zum hüpfen etwas arg glitisch werden.


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2011)

Hi,
Mittwoch bin ich jobtechnisch raus. 

Heute hängt vom Büro ab, entweder ab 17.30 Uhr Beuel oder worst case gar nicht.

grüße


----------



## NoJan (11. April 2011)

Wie schaut's aus? Hab gleich KG für die Fingern, danach könnt ich vorbei schauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (11. April 2011)

Hab noch nichts von sun909 gehört, ich fasse aber ob des schönen Wetters immer noch Abfahrt 17:30-18:00 in Beuel ins Auge, Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich Chinaschiff.


----------



## shmee (11. April 2011)

17:35 Chinaschiff.


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2011)

Soderle,
haben wir den Jan schön wieder eingeführt nach seiner "kleinen" OP 

Diesmal dann auch ohne Stunt, war schön trocken und mit Fully macht auch der Bunker endlich wieder Spaß.

VORSICHT: Im Bunker ist im unteren Teil ein neuer (?) kleiner Baum auf Kopf/Brusthöhe!!!

Wir hatten leider keine Säge mit, sonst wären wir dem zu Leibe gerückt. Könnte im Halbdunkeln gefährlich sein, also ein bißchen vom Gas gehen. 

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## NoJan (12. April 2011)

Ach, dass war der "Bunker" 
Vielen Dank noch mal an euch beide für das Doppel-Guiding gestern. Hoffe ihr seid noch anständig nach Hause gekommen - einschlafen konnte ich sehr gut .

vg Jan


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,
für die Frühaufsteher:

Am Samstag fährt der Kurvenkratzer eine schöne Ahrtour ab 08.30 Uhr.

Ist recht lang, dafür viele Schmankerl dabei, die uns von Boris, dem grünen Frosch, gezeigt wurden.

Fully ist quasi Pflicht, Furcht vor Spitzkehren sollte man keine haben und ca. 1.600HM+ sollten fahrbar sein.

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> für die Frühaufsteher:
> 
> Am Samstag fährt der Kurvenkratzer eine schöne Ahrtour ab 08.30 Uhr.
> ...



Fährst du da mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. April 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fährst du da mit?


 
Das kommt beim Carsten doch immer auf den Freitag Abend an...


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2011)

Nein


----------



## surftigresa (14. April 2011)

Hi!

Hat vielleicht einer Lust morgen Nachmittag an der Ahr zu fahren?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## AnjaR (14. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer Lust morgen Nachmittag an der Ahr zu fahren?
> 
> ...


 
Lust ja, aber unsere Tochter hat Geburtstag.
Wie wär's denn mit Karfreitag? 

Gruß
Anja


----------



## surftigresa (14. April 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Lust ja, aber unsere Tochter hat Geburtstag.
> Wie wär's denn mit Karfreitag?
> 
> Gruß
> Anja


 
Schade!
Ostern wird leider auch nichts. Da mache ich die grossen Berge unsicher


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2011)

@Melanie
Wir sind morgen ab ca. 10 Uhr im Ahrtal! Ziehen schonmal ein paar Spuren für dich!


----------



## surftigresa (14. April 2011)

10:00  Ihr habt wohl noch weniger Bock zu arbeiten als ich....


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2011)

Yes, Urlaub!!!!!! ...und keinen Bock zu arbeiten!


----------



## LukePC (15. April 2011)

Ich würd gern Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahren - wenn die Luft auch weiterhin brav im Dämpfer bleibt. Hab jetzt seit einigen tagen Luft im Dämpfer und eine kurze Technik-Übung hats schon gut überstanden. Werde gleich noch ausgiebiger testen.

Bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## LukePC (17. April 2011)

Kleine Testfahrt hab ich hinter mir. Dämpfer in Ordnung.

Leider kann ich wohl erstmal Dienstags nicht mehr mitfahren, wenn ich nicht ausnahmsweise mal früher fertig werde 

Mittwochs und Freitags wären für mich aber super (gerne dann auch schon nachmittags).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. April 2011)

Nachdem ihr mich jetzt schon so oft mitgenommen habt, wollte ich es heute mal alleine wissen und bin gut 5h (netto) durch's 7GB geirrt....

Dabei hatte ich den ersten Trail doch auf Anhieb gefunden... und dann so etwas....





Ich erinnerte mich, dass darüber mal was hier im Forum stand. Jetzt weiss ich auch, wo genau das ist. 

Durchgekämpft und ein neues Ziel anvisiert:




Das mit dem Hinkommen, hat allerdings nicht so gut geklappt.... Aber ich habe viele Ecken und Wege entdeckt, die ihr mir bisher immer vorenthalten habt.... naja, vielleicht, weil sie auch nicht wirklich interessant waren... mich hat es aber nicht davon abgehalten, mir die ein oder andere Kreuzung auch mal aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen anzusehen. 

Um keinen Trail zu verpassen, bin ich den am Ölberg dann direkt mal hochgefahren. Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum manche Menschen so etwas tun.... die kennen auch nicht die richtige Auffahrt . Auf jeden Fall hat es mir eine Menge Respekt und Bewunderung eingebracht und bei der Abfahrt freundlich gestimmte Wanderer, die mich ja alle schon kannten 

Irgendwie habe ich es dann zur Löwenburg geschafft. Als ich aber das dritte Mal am Löwenburger Hof stand, hatte ich dann doch erst einmal genug vom Exploren und habe mich zwei netten jungen Downhillern angeschlossen, die mich auf einem schönen Weg mit runter genommen haben. Sehr freundlich kann ich da nur sagen 

Unten am Rhein, wollte ich aber noch nicht so richtig aufhören ohne eines meiner Ziel, den Petersberg, mitzunehmen. Also wieder hoch (diesmal über die Strasse. Sicher ist sicher), kurz die Aussicht genossen...




und diesmal sogar auf Anhieb den Trail gefunden  Glücklich!!!!

Fazit: viel für die Fitness getan... ein klein bisschen Durchblick im 7GB gewonnen... und wenn nicht gerade am Verzweifeln auch noch Spass gehabt  die nächste Tour im 7GB kann ich also locker übernehmen


----------



## Tashiro (18. April 2011)

Okay, wer von euch fährt am morgigen Dienstag, 19.04.2011?
Als Neuling im 7GB würde ich mich gerne eine Truppe anschließen.

Ich bin eher der Kletteraffe - runter komm ich auch, aber es passiert schon mal, dass mich dabei Fußgänger überholen. ;-)

Ich benötige schon mal einen genauen Treffpunkt, damit ich den schon mal finde! ;-))

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Merlin (18. April 2011)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, hier der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11630

Könnte aber durchaus sein, dass die Runde etwas kürzer wird und wir dafür frühzeitig in den Biergarten abbiegen...


----------



## Freckles (18. April 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, hier der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11630
> 
> Könnte aber durchaus sein, dass die Runde etwas kürzer wird und wir dafür frühzeitig in den Biergarten abbiegen...



Ich habe mich mal angemeldet, muss aber mal schauen wie es morgen wird. Falls ich nicht um 18:30 in Ramersdorf sein sollte (oder 18:10 am Chinaschiff) bin ich raus .

Hoffe aber, dass es klappt .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Mr.Blue (19. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich jetzt seit gut einem Jahr immer recht orientierungslos im 7G rumdüse würde ich mich morgen auch mal bei euch anschließen. Hoffe ich finde euch....

Bis denn.....
Christian


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal angemeldet, muss aber mal schauen wie es morgen wird. Falls ich nicht um 18:30 in Ramersdorf sein sollte (oder 18:10 am Chinaschiff) bin ich raus .
> 
> Hoffe aber, dass es klappt .
> 
> ...





...dito.


Ich muß bis 18 Uhr arbeiten und weiß aber nie genau ob ich pünktlich raus komme. Ansonsten könnte ich mich ja irgendwo dazu gesellen. 
Tom, könntest du mir bitte nochmal deine Telnr. simsen, mein altes Handy ist ja untergegangen und auf dem Neuen sind die alten Nummern nicht mehr...komisch.


----------



## Freckles (19. April 2011)

Ist es eigentlich noch hell zum Ende der Tour? Ich habe nämlich mittlerweile meine ganze Ausrüstung (u.a. meine Lampe) ausgelagert . Hat jemand noch 'ne Zweitlampe die er/sie mit leihen könnte? Ansonsten steige ich halt früher aus.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (19. April 2011)

Am Ende der Tour ist es noch hell, aber am Ende des Biergartens eher nicht mehr...


----------



## shmee (19. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...dito.
> 
> 
> Ich muß bis 18 Uhr arbeiten und weiß aber nie genau ob ich pünktlich raus komme. Ansonsten könnte ich mich ja irgendwo dazu gesellen.
> Tom, könntest du mir bitte nochmal deine Telnr. simsen, mein altes Handy ist ja untergegangen und auf dem Neuen sind die alten Nummern nicht mehr...komisch.



Ich simse dir auch mal meine, den Tom auf dem Handy zu erreichen hat sowas von einem 6er im Lotto. 



Freckles schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich noch hell zum Ende der Tour? Ich habe nämlich mittlerweile meine ganze Ausrüstung (u.a. meine Lampe) ausgelagert . Hat jemand noch 'ne Zweitlampe die er/sie mit leihen könnte? Ansonsten steige ich halt früher aus.
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Ich kann meine 2. mitnehmen, fürs zurückrollen brauch ich keine zwei.  Der Akku lässt sich allerdings mangels ordentlicher Halterung nicht wirklich gut am Rahmen befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (19. April 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich simse dir auch mal meine, den Tom auf dem Handy zu erreichen hat sowas von einem 6er im Lotto.


 
Na ja, frag mal die Angela. Die hat mich gestern abend prima auf dem Handy erreicht. (o.k. ich hatte vergessen, es auszuschalten)


----------



## Freckles (19. April 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na ja, frag mal die Angela. Die hat mich gestern abend prima auf dem Handy erreicht. (o.k. ich hatte vergessen, es auszuschalten)



Ja genau, dann habe ich wohl so was wie im Lotto gewonnen .... vlt sollte ich mal anfangen zu spielen!


----------



## Sechser (19. April 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß heute abend. 
Ich bin leider raus, weil wir heute nacht für eine Woche nach Andalusien fliegen  dort wo es gerade unglaubliche 16° warm ist und die nächsten Tage Regen angesagt ist ...  

Wir sehen uns dann nächste Woche wieder, bis dahin: Schöne Feiertage!!


----------



## Merlin (19. April 2011)

Jerry, irgendwas machst du falsch...


----------



## Freckles (19. April 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich kann meine 2. mitnehmen, fürs zurückrollen brauch ich keine zwei.  Der Akku lässt sich allerdings mangels ordentlicher Halterung nicht wirklich gut am Rahmen befestigen.



Ja bitte, bis später dann. Muss ich dem Peter sein Rad abschwatzen


----------



## shmee (19. April 2011)

Für alle, die von Beuel oder Bonn anreisen, 18:10 am Rondell südlich vom Chinaschiff? Am Chinaschiff wird nix, da iss Kirmes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (19. April 2011)

Yep, wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen.


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2011)

Ich wollte spontan dazukommen, war aber zu spät dran und bin alleine den Petersberg hoch. 

Ist diese Woche noch ein Treff? Bin gerade in der Gegend (rechtsrheinisch)

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Freckles (19. April 2011)

Soooo, das war mal wieder eine herrliche Tour mit allem was dazu gehört, stei*L*e Berge, verlorene (und wiedergefundene) Brillen, Käfern, verlorenen (und wiedergefundenen) Guides, Platten ... leider konnte ich den Biergarten nicht mehr mitnehmen, aber das nächste Mal! Dafür habe ich noch den Thomas überholt (!!) 

Besten Dank und bis bald!

PS: Uwe, ich habe dir den Track per email geschickt.


----------



## Freckles (19. April 2011)

Ich hatte übrigens eine Zecke! Also alle mal bei sich nachschauen ....


----------



## Merlin (19. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich noch den Thomas überholt (!!)



Haben wir schon gehört, denn den Thomas haben wir ja im Biergarten getroffen...und erstmal zwei Schläuche mit ca. acht Löchern geflickt. Dementsprechend bin ich gerade erst aus der Dusche gekrochen.


----------



## Achiless (20. April 2011)

Hätte Jemand Lust morgen (also Mittwoch) Abend oder Nachmittag einige Stündchen zu fahren? 7Gb, Kottenforst oder was auch immer. 

LG,
Andrej


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. April 2011)

Lust schon aber meine Klamotten sind leider schon alle in der Finaletasche verpackt


----------



## Tashiro (20. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Runde gestern abend. Als Neuling auf MTB und 7GB nette Strecke. Muss ich mir noch ein paar mal geben, damit ich besser werde! ;-)

Danke und gute Fahrt.

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Freckles (20. April 2011)

Uwe, willst du nicht das Bild von Chris posten? Oder für den Kalender nominieren?

Ciao,
A.


----------



## Tashiro (20. April 2011)

Wie geht es eigentlich dem Canyon (?) Fahrer?
  Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (20. April 2011)

Hi!

Das war aber auch ein Desaster gestern Abend.

Danka nochmal an Chris für das viiiieeellle Flickzeug. Hast auf jedenfall ein Bier bei mir gut. Übrigens, die Luft ist immernoch im Reifen.

Jetzt gehts ins 7.Gebirge.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Mr.Blue (20. April 2011)

Tach zusammen....
Hier der Canyon Fahrer mit dem flotten Sturz.
Arzt sagt irgendwas von Tossy II und hat mir sone Armschlinge verpasst die ich 7-10 Tage tragen soll also alles halb so wild.
Danke nochmal für das Prima Guiding, die Strecke war echt super.....sobald ich fit bin, bin ich wieder dabei!
VG
Christian

P.S. wer wollte nochmal den GPS log haben ?


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2011)

Einmal Geisterfahrer bitte:


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2011)

Ups,
Tossy ist nicht gut, stell schon mal Kontakt zu einer Physio (Redfraggle) her 

Für künftige Stunts kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung die Investition hierin empfehlen:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...r-Oberkoerperschutz-black-white-Mod-2011.html

Bin übrigens wieder "draussen", leider ist der Urlaub futsch...

Jemand morgen Zeit und Lust?

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (20. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ups,
> Tossy ist nicht gut, stell schon mal Kontakt zu einer Physio (Redfraggle) her
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Werbung!

Lust und Zeit zu biken schon, aber Freitag und Montag sind große MTB-Touren angesagt,da mach ich morgen in dünne Reifen!


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2011)

Was läuft denn am Freitag?


----------



## Marc B (21. April 2011)

Gute Frage  Ich will am Freitag gerne im 7Gebirge radeln, hehe.


----------



## shmee (21. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Gruesse
> sun909



Wäre am Start, komme aber wohl vor 5 hier nicht los. Start so zwischen 17-17:30 in Beuel?

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2011)

Wie sieht es denn Freitag oder Samstag aus? Ich würde an einem der Tage gerne fahren.

@Mr.Blue: Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung. Habe deinen Stunt ja gar nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (21. April 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Freitag oder Samstag aus? Ich würde an einem der Tage gerne fahren.
> 
> @Mr.Blue: Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung. Habe deinen Stunt ja gar nicht mitbekommen...



Freitag evtl., nachdem gepackt ist . Ich meld mich später noch mal, oder morgen früh.
Was hattest du denn vor?


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Freitag evtl., nachdem gepackt ist . Ich meld mich später noch mal, oder morgen früh.
> Was hattest du denn vor?



Gute Idee Abfahrt so gegen 5 Uhr morgens. Hätte da Jemand Lust? Dann ist auch in den 7 Bergen nicht soviel los


----------



## Freckles (21. April 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Gute Idee Abfahrt so gegen 5 Uhr morgens.



Du meinst, wenn wir von der Weihnachtsfeier nach Hause kommen?


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Freitag evtl., nachdem gepackt ist . Ich meld mich später noch mal, oder morgen früh.
> Was hattest du denn vor?


 
Keine Ahnung, bislang nur Bock auf fahren. Barbara hatte auch was angedeutet, ich hoffe da noch auf nähere Infos...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2011)

Moin Moin, da ihr am nächsten dran seit, poste ichs mal hierhin .
Ines und ich incl. Kinder werden uns heute bei dem traumhaften Wetter mit einem Grill an den Rhein pflanzen und die Beine lang machen. Geplant ab 17:30 Uhr zwischen Bundeshäusschen und Bootshaus an einem der sandigen "Strand"abschnitte. Wer möchte, kann sich gerne dazu gesellen. Platz auf dem Grill ist mit Sicherheit auch vorhanden, wenn jemand sich was mitbringen möchte. Nur unendlich Kohle haben wir nicht dabei, um bis abends durchzufeuern. Also, wer Lust hat schaut einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

das klingt verlockend, ich würde gerne kommen. Bringe grillbares mit, denke so ab 18 Uhr ist realistisch.

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2011)

Klingt gut. Wir freuen uns! Bring Deine Cheffin mit


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2011)

Die ist leider "op Jück" heute...


----------



## Freckles (21. April 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Moin Moin, da ihr am nächsten dran seit, poste ichs mal hierhin .
> Ines und ich incl. Kinder werden uns heute bei dem traumhaften Wetter mit einem Grill an den Rhein pflanzen und die Beine lang machen. Geplant ab 17:30 Uhr zwischen Bundeshäusschen und Bootshaus an einem der sandigen "Strand"abschnitte. Wer möchte, kann sich gerne dazu gesellen. Platz auf dem Grill ist mit Sicherheit auch vorhanden, wenn jemand sich was mitbringen möchte. Nur unendlich Kohle haben wir nicht dabei, um bis abends durchzufeuern. Also, wer Lust hat schaut einfach mal vorbei.



Da krieg ich den Micha sicher auch überredet .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Da krieg ich den Micha sicher auch überredet .



Mit Euch rechne ich eh fest


----------



## Freckles (21. April 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mit Euch rechne ich eh fest



Ups, ich hatte gelesen (wahrscheinlich Wunschdenken) morgen. Leider können wir heute nicht, da die Bäckerei Panzer heute ihre Weihnachtsfeier  hat ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ups, ich hatte gelesen (wahrscheinlich Wunschdenken) morgen. Leider können wir heute nicht, da die Bäckerei Panzer heute ihre Weihnachtsfeier  hat ...



so is et, dät mer jo leed Andreas äver do muss ich hin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2011)

dat hätt jet Jung, lasset Dich joot jonn un fiere nit esu ärch . Loß de Chressbaumkugel hänge und grüß de hellige Mann


----------



## AnjaR (21. April 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Moin Moin, da ihr am nächsten dran seit, poste ichs mal hierhin .
> Ines und ich incl. Kinder werden uns heute bei dem traumhaften Wetter mit einem Grill an den Rhein pflanzen und die Beine lang machen. Geplant ab 17:30 Uhr zwischen Bundeshäusschen und Bootshaus an einem der sandigen "Strand"abschnitte. Wer möchte, kann sich gerne dazu gesellen. Platz auf dem Grill ist mit Sicherheit auch vorhanden, wenn jemand sich was mitbringen möchte. Nur unendlich Kohle haben wir nicht dabei, um bis abends durchzufeuern. Also, wer Lust hat schaut einfach mal vorbei.


 
Schade, hat bei uns heute leider nicht geklappt.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja morgen noch mal Lust zu Grillen?

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schade, hat bei uns heute leider nicht geklappt.
> Vielleicht habt Ihr ja morgen noch mal Lust zu Grillen?
> 
> Gruß Anja



..bei euch


----------



## AnjaR (21. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..bei euch


 Wenn alle zusammen vorher die Terrasse legen gerne.
Ist momentan nicht wirklich gemütlich. Wenn wir fertig sind können wir das ja in Verbindung mit 'ner Tour nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (22. April 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Freitag oder Samstag aus? Ich würde an einem der Tage gerne fahren.



Ich auch! 
Für die Tour im Naafbachtal um 9 bin ich jedoch wohl nicht rechtzeitig wach 

Eure Tourbeschreibung hört sich ja fies an. Meine Tour mit möglichst viel biken in 2-3h war ja mit Erklimmung des Ölbergs und einiger netter zwischentrails sehr gelungen. 
Interessant, dass ich viele eurer Gruppe 3x unterwegs traf 

Den Finalisten wünsche ich viel spaß und gutes Wetter.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Freitag evtl., nachdem gepackt ist . Ich meld mich später noch mal, oder morgen früh.
> Was hattest du denn vor?



Wird wohl nix bei uns. Viel Spaß und bis übernächste Woche!

Frohe Ostern,
Angela


----------



## NoJan (22. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> ...
> 
> VORSICHT: Im Bunker ist im unteren Teil ein neuer (?) kleiner Baum auf Kopf/Brusthöhe!!!
> ...



Den Baum habe ich heute zusammen mit einem Helfer beseitigt.

vg Jan


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2011)

Hi Jan,
besten Dank dafür!

Gruesse und bis bald
sun909


----------



## Tobert (23. April 2011)

Apropos Bunker.
Während draußen bestes Osterwetter ist, sitze ich arbeitsbedingt drinnen und habe in einem "kurzen Augenblick der Langweile" folgenden spannenden Link gefunden:

http://www.klaus-bloemeke.de/ofenkaulen/ofenkaulen.html

Da gibt es Infos zur Geschichte der Ofenkaulen und auch Fotos aus dem Inneren (unter Bilder).
Grobe Zusammenfassung: Der Berg ist hohl. 

(F)Rohe (F)Eiertage!
Tobi


----------



## Freckles (24. April 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Apropos Bunker.
> Während draußen bestes Osterwetter ist, sitze ich arbeitsbedingt drinnen und habe in einem "kurzen Augenblick der Langweile" folgenden spannenden Link gefunden:
> 
> http://www.klaus-bloemeke.de/ofenkaulen/ofenkaulen.html
> ...




Ich denke du würdest arbeiten?

Grüsse aus Finale Micha


----------



## LukePC (24. April 2011)

Die Bilder von den ofenkaulen sehen ja stark aus. Erinnert mich ans Caving in Frankreich. Ob's das hier auch (so ähnlich) gibt?

Kommt man da noch rein? So direkt verboten scheint (schien?) es ja nicht zu sein. Fände ich auf jeden Fall mal nen Besuch wert (aber nicht im Winter).

PS:
wohl eher nicht möglich:

"[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Deshalb und auch aus Sicherheitsgründen ist das Bergwerk heute nicht mehr zugänglich. Anfang der 80er Jahre wurden die Eingänge dergestalt verschlossen, daß nur noch an einigen wenigen Zugängen schmale Einflugschlitze eben für Fledermäuse freiblieben. "
[/FONT]http://www.7gmuseum.de/index.htm?/ofenbau.htm


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. April 2011)

LukePC schrieb:


> PS:
> wohl eher nicht möglich:
> 
> "[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Deshalb und auch aus Sicherheitsgründen ist das Bergwerk heute nicht mehr zugänglich. Anfang der 80er Jahre wurden die Eingänge dergestalt verschlossen, daß nur noch an einigen wenigen Zugängen schmale Einflugschlitze eben für Fledermäuse freiblieben. "
> [/FONT]http://www.7gmuseum.de/index.htm?/ofenbau.htm



Bis Mitte der Neunziger konnte man sich durch einen der Einflugschlitze am ehemaligen Hauptportal hindurchzwängen. Später wurde der dazu aufgemeißelte Durchlass repariert. Es gibt aber noch (mindestens) einen anderen Eingang. Sehr versteckt im Wald und getarnt. 
So wirklich standsicher ist das Grubengebäude übrigens nicht. Und verboten ist das Betreten ganz bestimmt. Liegt doch in Deutschland.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2011)

Hallo, da ich am Dienstag nicht kann, möchte ich fragen, ob am Mittwoch jemand Lust auf eine 7GB-Tour hat; Startzeit flexibel ab bzw. nach 16 Uhr Ramersdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. April 2011)

Hi,
sorry, gestern war nicht sooo mein Wetter 

Freitag nachmittag ab 15.00/16.00 Uhr würde ich fahren. 

Abends wird der Drachenfels ja angeleuchtet, das würde ich gerne "mitnehmen", wird also länger, sprich Licht einpacken. 

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=880523&r=lf&em_sid=45472baf751dfad9aad49d8d4f59bef8

Wird eine soweit wie möglich technische Runde, bitte wer hat (Bein-) Protektoren einpacken. Wir nehmen uns Zeit zum Üben an den schwierigeren Stellen.

Und es werden diverse fiese kleine Hass-Rampen dabei sein, der ein oder andere kennt das ja 

Start in Bonn-Beuel, späterer Einstieg nach Absprache z.B. Nachtigallental möglich.

Verfahrgarantie eingeschlossen.

Voraussetzung für alle, die nur den Anfang oder das Ende lesen:

Helm+Hirn, Licht, Reifen mit Profil, Ersatzschlauch, Spaß am Radeln und immer brav hinter dem Guide fahren 
Teilnahme auf eigenes Risiko, kein offizielles Guiding, wir fahren zusammen und JEDER entscheidet selber, was er fährt oder wo er schiebt.

Länge: 40km, 1400HM, 4h Fahrzeit

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. April 2011)

Da ich derzeit wenig Zeit fürs biken habe, bin ich trotz des Wetters gefahren - war ein "Regen-Nebel-Wald"-Naturerlebnis, und ich konnte die neuen Reifen auf nassem Schiefer ausprobieren, waren gut! Technisches Fahren und "Haßrampen" hört sich richtig gut an, kann aber am Freitag nicht (jupp, wg. Arbeit ...), hoffentlich ein anderes mal, Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2011)

So, Lämpchen liegt zu Hause, ergo wird abgekürzt...

Start um 16.00 Uhr ab Beuel, Einstieg Nachtigallental 17.30 Uhr möglich. 

Ende 20.00 Uhr. 

HM reduzieren sich auf 1200 maximal, je nachdem, wie lange man üben will. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (29. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Lämpchen liegt zu Hause, ergo wird abgekürzt...
> 
> Start um 16.00 Uhr ab Beuel, Einstieg Nachtigallental 17.30 Uhr möglich.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würd' ja schon gerne....
Hab' aber eine Verabredung mit meinem Daddy, damit der Dicke auch endlich Sommerreifen aufgezogen bekommt. Immer diese lästigen Dinge im Leben.....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2011)

Jaja,
kaum ist der WP vorbei, wirst du faul 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (29. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würd' ja schon gerne....
> Hab' aber eine Verabredung mit meinem Daddy, damit *der Dicke* auch endlich Sommerreifen aufgezogen bekommt.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Spricht man so von seinem Vater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (29. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jaja,
> kaum ist der WP vorbei, wirst du faul
> 
> grüße


 
Ich bin nicht faul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vielleicht hätte ich im WP einfach öfter in's Studio gehen sollen. Dann würde ich jetzt auch selber mit den grooooooooossen Reifen klar kommen 

Antworte Du mal lieber auf meinen zahlreichen Aktivitätsvorschläge. Wer ist hier eigentlich faul???


----------



## Redfraggle (29. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würd' ja schon gerne....
> Hab' aber eine Verabredung mit meinem Daddy, damit der Dicke auch endlich Sommerreifen aufgezogen bekommt. Immer diese lästigen Dinge im Leben.....
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Wem sagst Du das!
Ich kann keine Kartons mehr sehen!
Ne, was hat frau einen Krempel!


----------



## Merlin (1. Mai 2011)

Ihr Lieben, nach einer harten Woche voller Gartenarbeit und allerlei wird es mal wieder Zeit, aufs Rad zu kommen. Daher Termin für Dienstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11688


----------



## sun909 (2. Mai 2011)

...schaff ich leider morgen arbeitstechnisch nicht 

Mal schauen, ob es Mi/Do bei mir klappt.

grüße


----------



## Freckles (2. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut es aus, hätte irgendjemand Interesse an einem Nightride mit anschließendem Feuerwerksgucken vom Petersberg oder so am nächsten Samstag, wenn Rhein in Flammen ist?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...schaff ich leider morgen arbeitstechnisch nicht
> 
> Mal schauen, ob es Mi/Do bei mir klappt.
> 
> grüße


 
Donnerstag wär' ich dabei, falls es so ausgeht, daß ich gegen 17:45 Uhr Rin amersdorf zurück sein kann; ggf. kann ich ja früher abfahren ...


----------



## sun909 (2. Mai 2011)

äh,
um die Zeit würde ich ungefähr starten 

Komme vorher nicht raus...

@Angela: Bin am WE nicht in BN, sonst gerne...

grüße
sun909


----------



## shmee (2. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen auch raus, gute Rockmusik ruft ins Underground zum Konzert. 

Werde aber Mittwoch wohl mit dem Micha ne Runde hüpfen gehen, jemand Interesse?


----------



## Freckles (2. Mai 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch raus, gute Rockmusik ruft ins Underground zum Konzert.
> 
> Werde aber Mittwoch wohl mit dem Micha ne Runde hüpfen gehen, jemand Interesse?



Ich geh auch hüpfen, aber im Tanzstudio . Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Tashiro (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde heute gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Es steht ja "mittel" unter Tempo und Geschwindigkeit. ;-)
Ist wer um 18:10 Uhr am Chinaschiff? Ansonsten direkt Ramersdorf!

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich...


----------



## Freckles (3. Mai 2011)

Hi Tom, ich habe mich vorerst mal wieder abgemeldet für heute abend, da ich vor 18:00 nicht in Niederbachem sein kann. Micha geht es auch nicht so gut und wenn wir fahren, dann erst etwas später. Vielleicht können wir ja unterwegs dazukommen, steck doch bitte mal dein Handy ein (in eine Außentasche  ), dann klingeln wir noch mal durch.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (3. Mai 2011)

Huhu, wenn nicht noch wer dazukommt, verschiebe ich den Termin auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag...


----------



## Freckles (3. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Huhu, wenn nicht noch wer dazukommt, verschiebe ich den Termin auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag...



Ja, wenn dann auf Donnerstag bitte .


----------



## Merlin (3. Mai 2011)

So, habe den Termin auf Donnerstag verschoben...heute wird also NICHT gefahren!!


----------



## Tashiro (3. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag, hm, okay, sollte passen!


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand von Beuel aus fährt, ich bin um 18:10 Uhr am Chinaschiff...


----------



## Freckles (5. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Falls jemand von Beuel aus fährt, ich bin um 18:10 Uhr am Chinaschiff...




Jawoll, werde dort sein


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2011)

Fährst du auch wieder nach Beuel zurück? Dann bräuchte ich das "Ding" ja gar nicht mitschleppen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (5. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Fährst du auch wieder nach Beuel zurück? Dann bräuchte ich das "Ding" ja gar nicht mitschleppen...?



Ja, das ist mein Plan. Schhh, der "Feind" liest mit


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich komm heute leider nicht. Bin noch auf Standby arbeitstechnisch wg. einer VA heute abend 

Von daher wohl eher lauftechnisch am Start.

Nächste Woche ist bei mir Di/Mi auch dicht...

grüße und viel Spaß bei dem gei... Wetter!


----------



## Freckles (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Tom,
jetzt hat mich die Magen/Darmgeschichte erwischt, die der Micha Anfang der Woche hatte .... daher habe ich mich wieder abgemeldet . Und dabei ist so ein super Wetter!

Schicke aber gleich eins der Kids zum Chinaschiff wegen der Übergabe .

Euch viel Spaß!

Angela


----------



## Sechser (5. Mai 2011)

So, der Junggesellenverein Ramersdorf-Süd war wieder unterwegs, um Holz für das nächste Mai-Feuer zu sammeln:









Man beachte die knall-pinken Arbeitshandschuhe unseres unbekannten Gleichgesinnten ... Klasse!


----------



## Merlin (6. Mai 2011)

Jep, unser Dank gilt dem netten Herrn mit leichtem russischem Akzent, der so tatkräftig vorgelegt hat. Nun ist der Rebecca-rechts Trail wieder frei....ja, die Ideallinie ist quasi gefegt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Hat jemand lust heute Abend zu radeln? Treffpunkt wie immer um 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf

Würde gerne den südlichen Teil des 7.Gebirge ansteuern.
Nach der Tour dann Einkehr in Grafenwerth

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (6. Mai 2011)

Ach Thomas, die beiden jungen Damen mit den Kaltblütern sind doch schon längst weg ...


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2011)

Jungs,
ihr seid Klasse!

Dann kann Rebecca jetzt ja doch mal IHRE erste geguidete Tour führen 

Rebecca??? Termin???

grüße
sun909


----------



## shmee (6. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand lust heute Abend zu radeln? Treffpunkt wie immer um 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

falls nicht was großes arbeitsmäßig dazwischenkommt, bin ich am Start.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand lust heute Abend zu radeln? Treffpunkt wie immer um 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf


Denkt dran, die Rheinauen sind gesperrt  wg. Rhein in Flammen - Vorbereitung.


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Mai 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Denkt dran, die Rheinauen sind gesperrt  wg. Rhein in Flammen - Vorbereitung.



Aber nicht auf der "schääl sik"
Ok Chris. 18.10Uhe Chinaschiff??

Sonst hat keiner lust??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## shmee (6. Mai 2011)

18:10 Chinaschiff hört sich gut an.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (6. Mai 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> ...Junggesellenverein Ramersdorf-Süd war wieder unterwegs...



Danke!

Wie wäre es angesichts des für Di-abends angesagten Regens mit einer Feierabendtour am Mo, 9.5. 18h Königswinter?


----------



## Holzlarer (6. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Jep, unser Dank gilt dem netten Herrn mit leichtem russischem Akzent, der so tatkräftig vorgelegt hat. Nun ist der Rebecca-rechts Trail wieder frei....ja, die Ideallinie ist quasi gefegt.



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das der markus aus holzlar...

schon toll was der an trail-pflege-arbeit im "hintergrund" leistet, dicken dank von meiner seite

natürlich auch an die anderen fleissigen helfer


----------



## Sechser (6. Mai 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das der markus aus holzlar...
> 
> schon toll was der an trail-pflege-arbeit im "hintergrund" leistet



Das stimmt, der war (nach eigenen Angaben) schon Stunden vor uns mit seinen beiden Sägen unterwegs ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Fährt irgend Jemand? Ich hätte Lust. Gerne auch Breiberge oben rum.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Micha,

ich wollte eigentlich fahren, werde es aber wohl nicht tun. Die Pollenbelastung ist mir im Moment zu hoch, habe gestern nach der TT Tour gejapst wie ein Fisch. War echt nicht gut fürs Wohlbefinden...


----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2011)

Moin Micha,
bei mir entscheidet es sich erst morgen mittag, würde aber wohl HT fahren, da neue Sattelstütze ausprobieren, wenn ich es bis morgen montiert kriege mit Distanzhülse und Co 

Reicht dir das als Vorlauf?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> bei mir entscheidet es sich erst morgen mittag, würde aber wohl HT fahren, da neue Sattelstütze ausprobieren, wenn ich es bis morgen montiert kriege mit Distanzhülse und Co
> 
> Reicht dir das als Vorlauf?
> ...



Jo würde mir reichen als Vorlauf. Würde aber gerne im Ngt. starten.


----------



## Freckles (9. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jo würde mir reichen als Vorlauf. Würde aber gerne im Ngt. starten.



Dann setzt doch mal was rein


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann setzt doch mal was rein



Jawollllllllllllllllll Chef


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann setzt doch mal was rein



Nu is er drin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11734

Hoffe es iet Recht so


----------



## Freckles (9. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nu is er drin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11734
> 
> Hoffe es iet Recht so



Sehr recht isset :*


----------



## sun909 (10. Mai 2011)

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche, he? 

Bin leider heute nicht dabei, hat mit Rad und Co heute morgen zeitlich nicht gepasst... 

Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß!


----------



## Tashiro (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Berg- udn Tal-Radler,

ich werde heute auch mal pausieren (müssen)! Passt terminlich leider nicht!

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Mai 2011)

Naß geworden???


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Mai 2011)

Nö


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Naß geworden???



du nicht????????????


----------



## R34blitz (13. Mai 2011)

@kurvenkratzer montag doppeldaumen hoch. bin zwar kaum in der lage gewesen etwas mit zu bekommen. aber gestern die runde nochmal etwas abgewandelt gefahren. man muss auch nicht hochschieben (du weist warum). Musten gestern aber nach sturz mit schnittwunde aufgeben(nein ich nicht ein mitfahrer). Nach nur 750 hm. 
Wäre an einer wiederholung Interessiert. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Mai 2011)

Habe gestern noch mit dem Guten telefoniert; Schnittwunde unprolematisch, in 12 Tagen isser wieder dabei .... Bernd


----------



## R34blitz (13. Mai 2011)

Was ein Glück. hatten wir wohl nicht nur am himmel sonne. 
bin am überlegen gleich noch mal kurz zur löwenburg zu düsen, hab da so ein jucken im Bein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Mai 2011)

Hätte bei dem gutgen Wetter und griffigen Boden große Lust, habe aber wenig Zeit und kann - falls überhaupt- frühestens gegen 13:30 Uhr hier ablegen, d.h. 13:45 Uhr Ramersdorf oder mit STR 66 ans untere Ende Nachtigallental bzw. nach Rhöndorf, von dort dann Annabachtal oder Tretschbachtal hoch. Soll ich dich kurz anrufen, wenn ich den Zeitrahmen absehen kann?


----------



## R34blitz (13. Mai 2011)

Bei mir nichts vor 16 uhr zu machen sitze noch auf maloche fest.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Mai 2011)

Dann wird es schwierig, da ich jenseits von 18 Uhr eine "Ausnahmegenehmigung" brauche; falls diese in Reichweite scheint, melde ich mich; sieht aber leider eher nicht danach aus


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2011)

So, 
ich darf auch mal wieder ausschreiben 

Termin für Dienstag

Werde Sonntag mittag ab Hennef Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre düsen, wer mag, hier melden. Zeit ist aufgrund der Vorabendgestaltung noch nicht ganz klar 

Und Jungs, schon wieder ein Stunt mit 12 Tagen Pause? Ihr versaut unseren Ruf ja völlig 

Gute Besserung an der Stelle!

grüße
sun909


----------



## R34blitz (13. Mai 2011)

Der gehörte eigentlich nicht zu uns, der ist unterwegs rekrutiert worden. 
Ich bin ja der kette scherbe kette tour man. Seit dem nix mehr platt gehabt. 
und berge komme ich jetzt manchmal auch hoch.


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2011)

Ach, Berg hoch wird überbewertet 

Bei uns stellt runter ja die eigentliche Herausforderung dar....

Und bei Kette-Scherbe-Kette bist du eigentlich prädestiniert für Team Tomburg Touren! 

Schönes WE!


----------



## luftleer (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ihr Burschen!

Als temporärer Gast in Euren Gefilden wollt ich gern eine gemütliche Runde im Rheinland drehen. Hab ein Canyon Torque (welches nicht unbedingt artgerecht Gassi geführt werden muss) und wollte mal fragen ob jmd Lust hätte am kommenden Dienstag oder Mittwoch mitzukurbeln bzw. mich mit zu nehmen. Dienstag gerne abends, da ich erst nachmittags ankomme. 

Wie gesagt, lieber gesittet als droppend und driftend.

Freu mich über Rückmeldungen!


----------



## LukePC (14. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> [...]
> Werde Sonntag mittag ab Hennef Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre düsen, wer mag, hier melden. Zeit ist aufgrund der Vorabendgestaltung noch nicht ganz klar
> [...]
> grüße
> sun909


Fährst du Hardtail oder wird es ne Tour für das mir noch unbekannte Fully?

Die letzte Tour um Hennef war ja schon cool...


----------



## NoJan (14. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> ..
> Werde Sonntag mittag ab Hennef Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre düsen, wer mag, hier melden. Zeit ist aufgrund der Vorabendgestaltung noch nicht ganz klar
> ..



Sofern du den heutigen Abend gut überstehst, meld dich mal mit Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.

vg Jan


----------



## LukePC (15. Mai 2011)

ich wär dann auch dabei - wenn ich rechtzeitig reingucke um den Termin rauszufinden.

Ich fänd als Treffpunkt den Bahnhof(sparkplatz) wie letztes mal recht brauchbar.
14-15 Uhr wäre doch sicher machbar? Dann kann man auch vorher noch was mehr essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R34blitz (15. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand ne zeit und nen treffpunkt? sun geht nicht ans teleding


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2011)

Der gute Carsten schläft den Schlaf der Gerechten. Als ich ihn heute morgen verließ, war er gut befreundet mit der Ramazotti-Flasche...


----------



## shmee (15. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub der sun schläft noch Kater aus. Ein Blick aufs Regenradar sagt mir allerdings im Moment, dass die Tour wohl leider ins Wasser fällt. Ich überlege zumindest stark, ob ich mir das antue.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Mai 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> .... sun geht nicht ans teleding


 
scheint ein guter Abend gewesen zu sein


----------



## shmee (15. Mai 2011)

Sieht so aus. Ich hatte mit Ihm verabredet, dass wir zwischen 12:30-13:00 mal die Wetterlage klären, sobald ich was weiß, sag ich bescheid wg. Treffpunkt und Zeit. Wenn bis dahin nicht die Sintflut kommt.


----------



## LukePC (15. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte es gibt wenn überhaupt nen paar winzige Schauern... Auch wenn die Wolken schon bedrohlich aussehen. Der Mai ist vorbei - jetzt fängt der April an 

Aber das 7GB liegt für die Wetterlage eindeutig besser geschützt, als die Hennefer Umgebung.

PS: nice tripplepost @12:13


----------



## R34blitz (15. Mai 2011)

Will den jemand mit ins 7gb. ich fahre aufjeden fall sind ja immer nur schauer.


----------



## shmee (15. Mai 2011)

Also, Carsten ist nicht zu erreichen. 

Da es hier in Bonn grad ordentlich kübelt und die Wolken echt pechschwarz aussehen, werde ich heute zu Hause bleiben. Euch ne schöne Tour, falls ihr euch noch ins 7GB begebt.


----------



## R34blitz (15. Mai 2011)

Also jetzt mal butter bei die fische. bin in oberkassel jetzt leichter niesel mit sonne. ich fahre um 14 uhr los. wer mag melden 0170 8042437. 
Gruß markus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Also, Carsten ist nicht zu erreichen.



Wie gesagt...er war gut Freund mit der Bedienung, die den Ramazotti brachte. Bloß bin ich um 02:00 Uhr abgehauen, aber die Party scheint noch etwas weiter gegangen zu sein.


----------



## R34blitz (15. Mai 2011)

So wieder zuhause etwas staubig (oder schlam) . Aber von oben trocken.


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2011)

Moin,
wieder wilde Gerüchte hier, Tom: wir müssen reden 

Nicht-Erreichbarkeit lag am leeren Handy, deshalb ging auch direkt die Mailbox dran.

Da Hotel Mama z.Zt. auch ohne I-Net glänzt, stand ich nummernmäßig daher vollkommen blank dar und konnte auch hier nicht posten...

In Hennef hat es aber nachmittags auch ordentlich geschüttet, das wäre keine Freude gewesen bzw. bei dem Blick gen Himmel ging es mir wie shmee und ich habe lieber noch etwas Keller aufgeräumt. 

Trotzdem sorry, dass ich euch nicht Bescheid geben konnte!

Bis die Tage


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wieder wilde Gerüchte hier....



aber das sind doch gar keine Gerüchte....


----------



## sun909 (17. Mai 2011)

So, 
Wetter scheint ja halbwegs zu halten. 

Leider fällt der Feuchtigkeit heute wohl zumindest ein Hassberg zum Opfer, aber ich überlege mir noch was 

bis nachher!


----------



## Freckles (17. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Wetter scheint ja halbwegs zu halten.
> 
> Leider fällt der Feuchtigkeit heute wohl zumindest ein Hassberg zum Opfer, aber ich überlege mir noch was
> ...



Bin diese Woche leider raus. Zum einen muss der Patient versorgt werden  und zum anderen habe ich Peter's Rad auseinandergenommen und muss erst mal ein paar Neuteile besorgen.

Euch viel Spaß und wenig Regen!

Ciao,
A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (17. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Wetter scheint ja halbwegs zu halten.
> 
> Leider fällt der Feuchtigkeit heute wohl zumindest ein Hassberg zum Opfer, aber ich überlege mir noch was
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt 
Fährt jemand ab Rammersdorf Richtung Königswinter mit dem Rad?


----------



## shmee (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich früh genug von der Arbeit wegkomme, starte ich so 17:45 am Chinaschiff. Wäre dann ca. 10 Min. später unter der Südbrücke, da könnte man sich treffen. Ich sage aber hier noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Wetter scheint ja halbwegs zu halten.
> 
> Leider fällt der Feuchtigkeit heute wohl zumindest ein Hassberg zum Opfer, aber ich überlege mir noch was
> ...



Ich würde sagen ihr fahrt besser zwei Hassberge einen für mich mit

Wünsch euch viel Spass

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## shmee (17. Mai 2011)

Sieht so aus, dass ich pünktlich rauskomme, also Start 17:45 Beuel am Chinaschiff, unter der Südbrücke am Rhein wären wir dann ca. 10 Min später. Lange warten wir da allerdings dann nicht.


----------



## NoJan (17. Mai 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, dass ich pünktlich rauskomme, also Start 17:45 Beuel am Chinaschiff, unter der Südbrücke am Rhein wären wir dann ca. 10 Min später. Lange warten wir da allerdings dann nicht.



alles klar, ich warte auf euch ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Mai 2011)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit für eine Tour im (südlichen) 7GB nächsten Montag? Muß gegen 15 Uhr zurück sein, bin im übrigen flexibel. Start z.B. Nachtigallental oder Annatal oder Schmelztal rauf zur Löwenburg, dann Ri. Süden trailen und schön schmal & kurvig runter nach Bad Honnef ...


----------



## Tobert (17. Mai 2011)

War eine super Tour heute Abend!
Sorry für mein plötzliches "Ausklinken" auf dem Anstieg zum Petersberg ... das war dann einfach zu viel für mich.
Nee, im Ernst: gab zuhause einen kleinen "medizinischen Notfall". Aber alles gut. 
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch einen romantischen Sonnenuntergang aufm Petersberg (darf man hier romantisch schreiben?).
Grüße + bis die Tage! 
Tobi


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Mai 2011)

sehr feine tour heute.

danke herr sun909


----------



## luftleer (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, schöne Tour - nachträglich betrachtet . Und danke an jene, die immer brav auf mich gewartet haben ... also danke an alle!

Gern wieder einmal, aber nicht vor meinem Trainingsprogramm und der Bikeschlappenabspeckkur .

Chris aka letzter Mann, personifizierter Besenwagen etc.


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2011)

Moin,
ja, eine nette Berg- und Talfahrt mit gekäferten Hassbergen und Sightseeing-Einlagen und mehr war das gestern 

Chris: immer gerne wieder, bzgl Warten sind wir entspannt, waren gestern zugegebenermaßen etwas über gemütlich unterwegs...

Den "echten" Käfer haben wir noch joggend auf der Rückfahrt getroffen 

Schönen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (18. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> waren gestern zugegebenermaßen etwas über gemütlich unterwegs...



Allerdings! War aber schön gestern ...


----------



## Markus2700 (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs, war wirklich eine klasse Tour. Teils doch recht anspruchsvoll^^...aber sehr geil. 

Gibt es einen Thread für kommenden Sonntag ? Da war ja was von 11 Uhr die Rede, da wäre ich sicher dabei.

Nächste Woche kann ich leider gar nicht, da ich beruflich die kpl. Woche unterwegs bin. :-( 

Grüße Markus


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2011)

Moin Markus,
die Sonntagstouren gehen i.d.R. vom Team Tomburg aus (s. entsprechender Thread) oder werden im LMB (last minute biking) oder hier besprochen. 

schönen gruß und bis dann übernächste Woche 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2011)

...und der Termin für nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11456

Diesmal ab Ramersdorf. Tempo langsam (10er Schnitt), dafür ein paar HM und zügig ohne große Pausen durch.

Jemand am Sonntag unterwegs? Team Tomburg ist am Renovieren/verreist.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Sechser (19. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> dafür ein paar HM



Na endlich, bei der letzten Tour ging es ja auch kaum bergauf


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2011)

Tss,
höre ich da Protest?

Das spornt mich nur an, es ist ja länger hell nächste Woche, dann können wir einen Berg mehr dazu nehmen 

grüße


----------



## Markus2700 (19. Mai 2011)

Also Sonntag würde ich gern mitfahren. Strecke ist mir eig. egal, da ich mich eh noch nicht auskenne.^^


----------



## Tashiro (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr mal kurz schreibt, was ihr am Sonntag vorhabt (km, HM, Dauer), würde ich es mir auch überlegen, eventuell hinterherzuradeln! ;-) 

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## NoJan (19. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...und der Termin für nächste Woche:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11456
> 
> ...




Ich bin am Wochenende sowieso unterwegs, Sonntag lässt sich auch noch dazwischen schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tss,
> höre ich da Protest?
> 
> Das spornt mich nur an, es ist ja länger hell nächste Woche, dann können wir einen Berg mehr dazu nehmen
> ...



Gut Carsten so kennen und lieben wir dich


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2011)

Ja ja, 
schon verstanden, du darfst ja noch schwächeln am Dienstag 

Sonntag wird wohl reichlich nass von oben kommen, morgen wäre der bessere Tag zum Biken... Ist aber Abrissparty angesagt.

Ergo wohl nix mit Biken, euch ein schönes WE
sun909


----------



## Merlin (20. Mai 2011)

Bin am Sonntag leider auch nicht am Start...


----------



## Markus2700 (21. Mai 2011)

Fährt denn Morgen überhaupt jemand ?


----------



## Sechser (23. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tss,
> höre ich da Protest?
> 
> Das spornt mich nur an, es ist ja länger hell nächste Woche, dann können wir einen Berg mehr dazu nehmen
> ...



Mein lieber Carsten,
vielen Dank für dieses nette Angebot ... 
Leider bin ich morgen unpässlich, da mich am Wochenende (wie es sich für ordentliches Mitglied der arbeitenden Gesellschaft gehört) eine fette Erkältung überrascht hat und ich die nächsten Tage mit Abhusten verbringen werde.
Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du mir noch einen schönen Berg für nächste Woche aufheben kannst ...
Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2011)

Ach ne,
abhusten am Berg wäre auch immer ein guter Plan 

Den ein oder anderen "Hügel" bewahren wir für dich dann auch gerne für nächste Woche auf...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2011)

Bin auf die Trail-Diamanten gespannt morgen


----------



## Tashiro (23. Mai 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, bin beruflich unterwegs!
Nächstes mal.

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Freckles (24. Mai 2011)

Heute starte ich von zu Hause, sprich Beuel. 

Treffen um wieviel Uhr am Chinaschiff? 18:00?

Chris, Carsten, Jan, ihr auch?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,
bei mir noch nicht ganz sicher. 

Wenn ich früher rauskomme, reise ich vorab über den Ennert an 

grüße


----------



## shmee (24. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Heute starte ich von zu Hause, sprich Beuel.
> 
> Treffen um wieviel Uhr am Chinaschiff? 18:00?
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es pünktlich schaffe, evlt. stoße ich später dazu. Falls ich um 18:00 nicht am Schiff bin, nicht warten.


----------



## NoJan (24. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Heute starte ich von zu Hause, sprich Beuel.
> 
> Treffen um wieviel Uhr am Chinaschiff? 18:00?
> 
> ...




Hi

Zeitlich wird es bei mir passen, die paar zusätzlichen (Kilo)Meter kann ich auch noch mitnehmen 
bis später

vg Jan


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2011)

Bin nicht am Schiff, schlage direkt am P&R auf...

Bis gleich und den Jan schonmal müde fahren


----------



## R34blitz (24. Mai 2011)

Lustige runde mit euch danke fürs mitnehmen. 
bis nächstes mal. 
Gruß Markus.


----------



## NoJan (24. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank mal wieder an den Guide, der die große Meute fast bis zum Schluß zusammen gehalten hat 


Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom letzter Woche (17.05)










 und von heute (24.05) 








14?16?17? VIELE waren es!

Angela war irgendwie langweilig auf dem Rebecca Trail, also erst mal die komplette Luft aus dem HR rauslassen.. 




Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Merlin (25. Mai 2011)

Wow, eine ziemlich große Horde. Ich hoffe, ich kriege es demnächst auch zeitlich mal wieder hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wow, eine ziemlich große Horde. Ich hoffe, ich kriege es demnächst auch zeitlich mal wieder hin...



Ich auch


----------



## Freckles (25. Mai 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Angela war irgendwie langweilig auf dem Rebecca Trail, also erst mal die komplette Luft aus dem HR rauslassen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, dass das Foto hier nicht meine spezielle Aufpumptechnik zeigt ... .

Nee, war echt 'ne klasse Tour! Sorry, dass ich mich so abrupt ausgeklinkt habe, aber ich hatte kein Lust noch mal 17/18 km über Straße (Südbrücke etc.) dranzuhängen.

Der Navi sagte übrigens: 725 Hm und 28 km (von Ramersdorf bis N'bachem).

Bis nächste Woche!

Angela


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> (...) Sorry, dass ich mich so abrupt ausgeklinkt habe (...)



Ging mir ähnlich, wollte noch tschüss sagen, aber da waren alle schon um die Ecke gefahren 

Danke für's Guiden!

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Gut, dass das Foto hier nicht meine spezielle Aufpumptechnik zeigt ... .



Da musstest du dir schon Sprüche anhören in der Gruppe


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja ja,
aus den 8 angemeldeten wurden 16 gestern 

Besten Dank an Chris für das Co-Guiding, angesichts der Spreizung bergauf und bergab hätte ich die Schäfchen sonst nicht beieinanderhalten können...

Ein zwei Schmackerl haben wir ausgelassen, dafür war die Gruppe dann doch zu groß, doch der Fußweg am Steinbruch war schon ein netter Vorgeschmack dessen, was alles möglich wäre. 

Hat Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe den Mitfahrern auch 

Alkoholfreies Getränk gab´s noch im Bundeshäuschen für den kleinen Rest, Danke an den Spender!

Bis die Tage...
sun909

PS: so wir denn demnächst die 20 Leute knacken, wird der arme Frau in "ihrem" Waldstück aber langsam der Sauerstoff knapp, wenn sie jedem die Geschichte erzählen will


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wow, eine ziemlich große Horde. Ich hoffe, ich kriege es demnächst auch zeitlich mal wieder hin...





Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich auch



.....und ich erst!


----------



## ofi (26. Mai 2011)

Hat total Spass gemacht und ich bin neugierig was es sonst noch schönes im 7G oder anderswo gibt.


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2011)

@Ofi: Ist deine Sattelklemme wieder okay? Das sah kniffelig aus, doof, wenn sowas mitten im Wal passiert.


----------



## ofi (26. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Ofi: Ist deine Sattelklemme wieder okay? Das sah kniffelig aus, doof, wenn sowas mitten im Wal passiert.


 

Ja, ist wieder ok, ist jetzt ne Klemme vom anderen Rad dran. Super cool dass mitten im Wald geholfen werden konnte, danke nochmal dafür! Hattest du mir die Schraube gegeben?
Ich muss wohl jetzt doch in eine Remotestütze investieren, im 7G macht das schon extrem Sinn und ich glaub ich komm jetzt öfters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (27. Mai 2011)

Gibts schon Pläne für's Wochenende? Oder muss ich wieder alleine fahren oder zur Tomburg umsiedeln?

Ich wäre auch mal wieder gern bei ner Dinstags-Runde dabei... Zum Glück ist das Praktikum übernächste Woche vorüber, so dass ich abends früher Zeit habe


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2011)

So Kinners schlage vor nächsten Mittwoch zu fahren, da ja Donnerstag alle frei haben. Habe schon was reingesetzt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11810

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Ja, ist wieder ok, ist jetzt ne Klemme vom anderen Rad dran. Super cool dass mitten im Wald geholfen werden konnte, danke nochmal dafür! Hattest du mir die Schraube gegeben?
> Ich muss wohl jetzt doch in eine Remotestütze investieren, im 7G macht das schon extrem Sinn und ich glaub ich komm jetzt öfters.



Moin
die Schraube war vom Shmee (Chris), kannst du mir am Samstag aber auch vertrauensvoll an die Hand geben 

Nächste Woche bin ich nicht am Start, Tom ist auch out of order.

Wer sich also mit der Meute am Dienstag auf die Jagd machen will, ist hiermit aufgefordert, den Termin auszuschreiben.

Dank Verfahrgarantie ist die Wegführung ja auch nebensächlich 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin
> die Schraube war vom Shmee (Chris), kannst du mir am Samstag aber auch vertrauensvoll an die Hand geben
> 
> Nächste Woche bin ich nicht am Start, Tom ist auch out of order.
> ...



gugst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11810


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Ja, ist wieder ok, ist jetzt ne Klemme vom anderen Rad dran. Super cool dass mitten im Wald geholfen werden konnte, danke nochmal dafür! Hattest du mir die Schraube gegeben?
> Ich muss wohl jetzt doch in eine Remotestütze investieren, im 7G macht das schon extrem Sinn und ich glaub ich komm jetzt öfters.



Nee, ich hatte kein Ersatzmaterial dabei  Aber so eine Remotestütze ist genial, fahre an beiden Bikes eine und will nicht mehr ohne.

See you!
Marc


----------



## LukePC (27. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners schlage vor nächsten Mittwoch zu fahren, da ja Donnerstag alle frei haben. Habe schon was reingesetzt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11810
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Mittwoch ist super. Da hab ich ganz viel Zeit 
Ich könnte mir auch eine Anreise über den Ennert vorstellen... 
Wenn ich den Rebecca-Trail und dann rüber zum Petersberg fahre komme ich doch in 2h locker zum NGT?

PS: Was ist denn mit WOCHENENDE? Keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R34blitz (28. Mai 2011)

Gugst du sonntag lmb. 12 uhr. ;-)


----------



## Markus2700 (28. Mai 2011)

Hey Jungs, ich würd mich auch mal mit fürs WE anmelden. 


Was ist denn das IMB ?


----------



## Sechser (28. Mai 2011)

L(ast) M(minute) (B)iking - der kleine Kasten links oben auf dieser Web-Seite


----------



## NoJan (28. Mai 2011)

zur Info.


----------



## surftigresa (29. Mai 2011)

Aussicht vom Drachenfels:






Wer findet den Fehler????


----------



## NoJan (29. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> .. *Drachenfels*:



?

*edit* 

Ein Zeichen ist irgendwie zu wenig. Es schaut nicht nach dem Drachenfels/dem 7GB aus.


----------



## Juppidoo (29. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aussicht vom Drachenfels:
> 
> 
> 
> Wer findet den Fehler????



Ds rote Kreuz gehört da nicht hin


----------



## othom (29. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aussicht vom Drachenfels:
> 
> 
> 
> Wer findet den Fehler????



Der Rhein ist ausgetrocknet und zugewachsen


----------



## LukePC (30. Mai 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Gugst du sonntag lmb. 12 uhr. ;-)



Hatte ich gesehen - und wollte eigentlich auch hin, aber dann ist die nacht was länger geworden...
Und ich bin halt Abends/Nachts noch gefahren, um nicht zu viele Wanderer zu ärgern.  Dabei war 12 Uhr ja schon recht spät für dich, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 


Tjaja unsere Surferin surft in der Fremde...


----------



## Achiless (30. Mai 2011)

Da heute so ein schönes Wetter ist und es morgen regnen soll, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Lust hätte am Nachmittag/Abend einige Stündchen zu fahren, 7Gb, Eifel, was auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Mai 2011)

Achiless schrieb:


> Da heute so ein schönes Wetter ist und es morgen regnen soll, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Lust hätte am Nachmittag/Abend einige Stündchen zu fahren, 7Gb, Eifel, was auch immer.


 
Sehr gerne, kann aber erst gegen 14 Uhr hier los und muß um 18 Uhr in Bonn zurück sein; wir könnten z.B. von Ramersdorf aus auf den Petersberg und zurück oder von Bad Honnef aus über Annatal oder Tretschbachtal auf die Löwenburg und wieder runter, oder Schmelztal hoch und vom Auge Gottes wieder runter. Schicke gleich meine handy-Nr per PN.


----------



## Achiless (30. Mai 2011)

Ich und Bernd fahren ab ca. 13:30 (ev. Paar Minütchen später) ab Ramersdorf los, 7Gb, für ca. 3 Stunden. Wenn sich noch jemand anschliessen möchte, gerne


----------



## punisher2k (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
War dieses Jahr schon ein paar mal allein im 7GB unterwegs und freue mich zu sehen, das ihr aus der nähe vom bhf Königswinter losfahrt 
(mit Nachtigallental ist doch die Straße in der nähe des bhfs gemeint oder?!)
Komme ausm Westen von Köln und würde mich Mittwoch abend mal anschließen.

@LukePC: So trifft man sich wohl schon früher als man denkt =)


----------



## Freckles (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo LukePC, DrZulo, Daywalker und Punisher2k,

bitte beachtet, dass sich die Startzeit (auf meinen Wunsch ) für die Tour morgen auf 18:30 verschoben hat.

Bis morgen dann!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## LukePC (1. Juni 2011)

@ Punisher: Coole sache dass du vorbei kommst. 
Der Treffpunkt ist das Ende der Straße, wo es in einen Waldweg übergeht, also nur einpaar hundert Metern von der Bahnstation nach Osten.

Vl fahre ich auch mit dem Zug - Ankunft 18:19 Uhr 

Bis heute Abend dann.


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2011)

So ihr Freunde des gepflegten 7Gs...

Morgen bin ich nicht am Start, Mittwoch soll es regnen, dat gibt höchstens Donnerstag was.

Der Chris und der Tom sind auch nicht da, ergo ist für alle anderen die Chance da, sich fröhlich als "die Verfahrgarantie" zu bewähren 

Sprich, schreibt ruhig aus oder hier rein, wer sich wann treffen will.

Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß!


----------



## R34blitz (6. Juni 2011)

So kiners sitze gerade in der rosenau hütte (ja war ja auch regen angekündigt )fest. 
kurzer stand nach dem kleinen regen von gestern. aufpassen ist angesagt. äste kreuz und qwer ausgewaschene wege bis zu 30cm habe ich schon gefunden und sand an stellen wo keiner war. 
Gruß der der hoffentlich jetzt weiter kann


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2011)

Vogesen 2011:

Morgens um vier Uhr in Deutschland...Die Sonne lacht. Na ja noch nicht ganz, aber es sieht nach einem sehr vielversprechenden Tag aus!

Verdammt früh war es zum Aufstehen, aber dafür werden wir mit einer freien Autobahn verwöhnt. Sogar eine Bäckerei hat in Frankreich trotz Feiertag auf, yeah, Frühstück!!!

Feiertag heißt aber auch, dass wir unsere Karte mit der Gegend leider nicht im Supermarkt erstehen können, aber dazu später mehr...

Am ersten Tag wollen wir locker einrollen. Locker ist ja immer Definitionssache, wir suchen uns also den kleinen Track aus unserem Sammelsurium rings um den Petit Ballon aus. 

Steil ist ja immer relativ, aber die Kilos des Enduros machen sich schon bemerkbar. Die erste Auffahrt zum Petit Ballon endet mit -sehr typisch für diesen Trip....- bergauf schieben. Oben ist es leider immer noch bewölkt und zugig dazu. 

Aber einige Kerle schleppen sogar ihre Segelflugzeuge da hoch, scheint ein sehr beliebtes Revier zu sein. 

Der erste Trail fängt super an, danach zweifeln wir ein wenig am Track, irren durch den Wald, also so wie immer 

Das gelbe X ist dann eine wahre Freude. Anfangs durch Brenesseln führend, verbirgt sich ein kleiner Pfad dahinter, der eine Menge Freude bereitet und uns an einem Parkplatz mit kleiner Gastronomie ausspuckt. Käse gibt es und frisches Brot. 

Ok, könnte es geben, denn ich widme mich mal wieder dem Flicken  Kleiner Dorn ganz groß, grrr.

Dafür berappelt sich das Wetter langsam, es wird trockener und die Sonne lugt um die Ecke. 

Der letzte Trail ist sehr sehr schick, führt an einem kleine Turm vorbei und von da an nur noch bergab!





Fotos gibt es leider keine weiteren, Helge verliert auf diesem roten Track seine Kamera...

Essen gibt es in dem ersten Restaurant um zehn vor neun nicht mehr, üble Erinnerungen an die Pfalz werden wach, doch das nächste Restaurant mit offenem Innenhof mit Weinranken über den Köpfen lässt sich zumindest noch zu Flammkuchen überreden.

Nette weibliche Bedienung gibt es noch dazu, auch wenn sie Cola und Cola light ein wenig durcheinanderwirft... 

Zweiter Tag: 

Reifenwechsel. Bin ja Mitglied im Reifenroulette-Team und probiere vorne heute die Rubber Queen in 2.4 aus. Mit dem dicken LRS mit Supra D zwar schwer, aber hoffentlich noch tourentauglich...

Heute soll es auf die Schleife von Petit Ballon zu Grand Ballon gehen. Lt. Track sind es gute 60km und knapp 2000HM.

Karte kaufen wir keine, sind zu spät morgens dran. GROSSER FEHLER!

Aber später mehr...

Derjenige mit dem Track muß konditionell bergauf fit gewesen sein. Wir fahren Trails bergauf. Fahren? Nein, schieben ist angesagt. An ein oder zwei Stellen zweifeln wir doch sehr stark, ob wir den Track falsch herum fahren. Da wir ja ohne Karte gestartet sind (großer Fehler, schon erwähnt???), können wir uns recht grob nur orientieren.

Ein netter Mensch am Naturfreundehaus am Petit Ballon gibt uns noch ein paar Tips, wir sch... erstmal auf den Track und das Unheil nimmt seinen Lauf. 

Bzw. die erste Abkehr vom Track sah zunächst noch sehr vielversprechend aus...





Danach aber landen wir auf ich weiß gar nicht mehr wievielen falschen Abzweigen, Rückewegen etc. Habe noch nie soviel geschoben bergauf wie an diesem Tag, meine Fresse, dazu Sonne satt...

Im Tal angekommen (grobe Schotterwege heizen mag das Enduro wiederum sehr!) kommt der kleine Anstieg von 500HM auf 1400HM, ächz...

Ein kleiner Brunnen ist unsere Rettung, zwei Kilo schwerer aber mit frischem Wasser versorgt, quälen wir uns den Berg hinauf. Am Grand Ballon gibt es lecker Kuchen, die Radarstation dort ist verdammt zugig, aber der Trail runter erste Sahne!!!

Wow, weiter geht es, wir haben ja auch erst halb vier... Wir fahren wieder nach dem Track. Nach Restzeit fragt gar keiner, wird knapp mit den geplanten acht Uhr und lecker Essen im Restaurant. 

Weiter zieht sich der Weg über einige "Hügel", die Trails laufen parallel zur Höhenlinie. 





Vor dem Eingang in ein Naturschutzgebiet treffen wir drei Jungs im Halbdunkeln, lecker mit Rotwein, kleiner Pfanne ausgerüstet, ist das der bessere Plan. 





Der Ausblick ist wunderbar, ein Sonnenuntergang wäre dort auch toll, aber wir müssen weiter...sind ja noch auf 1200 und wollten auf 400 wieder herunterkommen. 

Mittlerweile haben wir die 2000HM locker geknackt. Müssen noch auf den Petit Ballon. Da war doch was mit einer Schiebestrecke auf Geröll.... Autsch, das tut richtig weh, und wir sind einfach nur noch fettich.

Im Dunkeln kommen wir an den Petit Ballon. Wie jetzt weiter? Ich habe Knogs vorne und hinten, die als bessere Positionsleuchten dienen, Melanie null Licht, aber HELGE! Hat morgens extra noch die Lampe repariert, die MyTiny Sun ist unsere Rettung, wir düsen über Wiese und Trails und Forstweg viel zu riskant bergab und kommen um halb elf am Auto an.

Es sind mal geschmeidige 78km und 2.770HM geworden. 10h Fahrzeit sagt der Tacho, möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viel davon geschieben wurde. 

Aber die Rubber Queen ist tourentauglich :top:

Abendessen mit Dank an Melanie ist Ravioli am Bahnhof, mit Beschallung aus dem Kofferraum. Tut gut. Und die Mucke ist Daniel-tauglich, sollte ich noch erwähnen.

Im Bett liegen wir geduscht um halb eins. Hatte ich erwähnt, dass wir einen schönen Balkon hatten? Brauchten wir zum trocknen der Wäsche, mehr war nicht drin...

Tag Drei:

Hautes Chaumes

Heute gehen wir auf Nummer sicher und trotz Protest erstmal in den Supermarkt, um die fehlenden Karten zu kaufen. Wer weiß, wann wir heute abend sonst wieder die Gelegenheit haben...

So fahren wir erst um kurz nach zehn los und wollen Richtung Lac Blanc und Lac Noir. Entspannt über Asphalt hoch, ok, der ein oder andere Trail mag auch geschoben werden, ich geb´s ja zu...





Oben ist es dafür sehr entspannt, die Aussicht kann man sehr gut mitnehmen, auch wenn es anfangs etwas diesig ist.





An einem kleinen See vorbeifahrend machen wir Rast. 





Eigentlich sehr lauschig, oder? Nur die beiden auf dem Bild hier gucken nicht so fröhlich?! Vielleicht, weil sie die 150HM Tragepassage schon erblickt haben, die nach dem kleinen Snack auf uns wartet?





(keiner meiner Hassberge, aber wäre unter den Top10...: Und nein, ICH habe nicht geguided an dem Tag! Bevor hier einer auf falsche Ideen kommt...Urlaub=entspannt)

Das Ergebnis spricht wohl für sich, ziemlich sch... da hoch.




Oben weiter Richtung Kamm. Doch mit der ultimativen Verfahrgarantie ausgestattet, biegen wir zweimal hintereinander falsch ab. Toller Trail, leider falsche Richtung 

Heisst 180HM wieder raufschieben. Juchhu... Helge biegt ab Richtung Kuchen am Lac Noir, wir stiefeln den schönen Trail wieder rauf. Hoffentlich kriegt niemand diesen Track je in die Finger, könnte übel werden...

Der Weg oben über den Kamm ist phantastisch. Zwar ist am Samstag ziemlich viel los, doch die Wanderer sind Bikern ggü. sooo entspannt, Wahnsinn, wir haben keinen einzigen dummen oder bösen Spruch gehört in den Tagen. 

Somit ist das Revier definitiv Freiburg vorzuziehen.

Weiter geht es ruppig auf dem Kamm. Geschwindigkeit ist gut angesichts der Brocken, die auf dem Weg liegen und bezwungen werden wollen. 

Kurzer Blick auf den lac Blanc, bevor wir uns über den roten Weg in die Tiefe stürzen.





Stürzen ist auch der richtige Ausdruck, es ist doch teilweise zu knackig für uns bzw. trotz Protektoren und der Bereitschaft, den ein oder anderen Kratzer zu kriegen, einfach zu heftig, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Netterweise hüpfen wir Wanderern vor die Füße, die zwar sehen, was wir gerade gefahren sind, aber uns von dem geplanten Weg abhalten, da das "mit Klettern" verbunden sei, sprich unfahrbar. 

Wir sagen Danke und nehmen den anderen Weg und landen beim Kuchen am Lac Noir bei Helge, der sich entspannt seiner Urlaubsbräune am See gewidmet hat. 

Auf dem entspannten Rückweg:





Heute können wir wieder Essen gehen, so ganz gepflegt und so...

Tag Vier:

Heute darf ich guiden mit den neu erworbenen Karten. Groben Plan haben wir beim Abendessen ausgeheckt, mal schauen, wie es so wird 

Klar, nach ein paar HM darf das erste Schiebestück nicht fehlen, aber der Rest zum Petit ist recht entspannt. Eine Hütte kurz davor hält Helge von der geplanten Schleife mit 700HM ab und zur Einkehr in der Sonne ein. 

Wir düsen weiter, wir wollen das Schiebe-Geröllstück vom Petit zum Grand unter die Reifen nehmen, das sah doch seeehr lecker aus.





Nach ausgiebiger Pause ging es weiter Richtung Napoleon Terassen, ein kleiner Stunt von Melanie erfordert ein wenig Verbandmaterial (gute Besserung an der Stelle!), folgende blaue Trail und das rote Kreuz sind wieder eine Freude für jeden Biker.

Eine kleine Ruine haben wir noch aufgetan und besucht/erklettert:





und dann ging es auch schon über den letzten Trail bergab ins Tal. 

Schade, aus und vorbei, die Sonne lacht, ein paar schöne Tage gehabt!

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir uns ein wenig verfahren, die Dienstagsrunde fällt aus, wir brauchen wohl noch etwas für den Rückweg 





Schöne Grüße und bis die Tage!


----------



## Sechser (6. Juni 2011)

Wow! Mir fehlen die Worte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2011)

@Carsten,
schöner Bericht  Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, top Gegend und 4 tolle Tage!!!!

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen: Ja, ich habe geguided  Aber wer mir hinterherfährt, wenn ich eine Karte in der Hand habe ist selber schuld. Immerhin erkenne ich mittlerweile, wenn ich an einer Stelle schon einmal war 

Ansonsten ist es trotz Ravioli leider ein teurer Urlaub geworden. Der LRS für breite Reifen ist schon bestellt (für den Fall, dass die Schmerzen jemals wieder nachlassen) und als ich gerade die Fotos von der Kamera laden wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass es ihr noch schlechter geht als mir....  

Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tip für eine neue Kamera? Ich hatte eine Pentax, Optio A20. Damit war ich sehr zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie zu langsam ausgelöst hat.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2011)

So, wenigstens die Bilder hat sie noch rausgerückt.... Hier noch ein paar mit Carsten.

Carsten und der Helge:






Carsten und der grosse Ballon:





Carsten und die vielen Steine:





Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## LukePC (6. Juni 2011)

Tollen Urlaub hattet ihr da. Ich kann mich leider nicht fest für Di eintragen, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich hier durchkomme. 

Solange es Pfingsten möglichst trocken bleibt, kann es wegen mir erstmal regnen. Obwohl Regen ausgerechnet Mittwochs schon am meisten schmerzt


----------



## LukePC (7. Juni 2011)

Nichtmal interessierte fur gleich? Zeit hätte ich nun, aber ganz alleine bin ich immer so unmotiviert... Naja vl fahre ich ja noch nen paar Meter zum Auspowern.


----------



## R34blitz (7. Juni 2011)

@lukepc der gestürzte mitfahren hat ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein. ich bin bis we mit verstauchtem finger raus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> @lukepc der gestürzte mitfahren hat ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein. ich bin bis we mit verstauchtem finger raus.


 
Hi was habt denn ihr gemacht? Wollte dir vorschlagen, Do. bis 18 Uhr oder Fr. bis 19 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen, aber das hört sich ja alles ganz anders an ... gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R34blitz (7. Juni 2011)

Freitag mal schauen was der finger sagt. bei mir war es noch nicht mal beim radfahren 
ich melde mich (ist ja nur rechts, also hinten brems ich eh wenig)


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tip für eine neue Kamera? Ich hatte eine Pentax, Optio A20. Damit war ich sehr zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie zu langsam ausgelöst hat.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



...die Frage ist, was du ausgeben möchtest. 
Alleine die Tatsache, das sie zu langsam ausgelöst hat ist schon ein Faktor den eine Kamera quasi disqualifiziert um damit Sport zu fotografieren...und das machen wir ja hin und wieder.
Aber trotz Allem sind die letzten Bilder aus den Vogesen ja ganz schön geworden.


----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> @lukepc der gestürzte mitfahren hat ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein. ich bin bis we mit verstauchtem finger raus.



Kinners,
was treibt ihr wieder für Stunts???

Wo hat der Kerl sich denn auf die Nase gelegt?

Gute Besserung dann mal...

grüße
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juni 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Alleine die Tatsache, das sie zu langsam ausgelöst hat ist schon ein Faktor den eine Kamera quasi disqualifiziert um damit Sport zu fotografieren....


Das hat mich auch schon länger genervt. Aber nur deshalb gibt man ja nicht soviel Geld für eine neue Kamera aus... War gestern Frustshoppen, weil ich bei dem schönen Wetter nicht biken konnte. Es ist eine Sony DSC-WX7 geworden, die knippst erst, wenn man lächelt  Sachen gibt es.... Jetzt warte ich wieder auf schönes Wetter, um die Kamera ausprobieren zu können.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> was treibt ihr wieder für Stunts???
> 
> Wo hat der Kerl sich denn auf die Nase gelegt?
> ...


 
Werde wohl wg. Wetter am Donnerstagnachmittag eine Runde drehen; möchte jemand mitkommen?


----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2011)

...Lust schon, aber bin diese Woche raus, das Knie zwickt ziemlich  und am WE ist 24h Rennen...

Wird erst nächste Woche hoffentlich was werden.

bis die Tage
sun909


----------



## R34blitz (8. Juni 2011)

Rosenau rechts runter die steilere abfahrt. im moment habe ich großen verschleiß bei den mitfahrern. sollte ich vieleicht mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Holzlarer (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Mel, ok da hat sich die Antwort erledigt jetzt warten wir natürlich alle gespannt auf die ersten Bilder

@Carsten: Cooler Bericht manche Sachen stellt man selbst im Urlaub nicht ab. Verfahren in der Fremde macht ja auch doppelt soviel Spass

@Helge: Brauchst du nicht auch einen Tipp für ne neue Kamera

Dachte aber immer die Vogesen wären ziemlich einsam, hört sich so an als wär da aber touristisch/Wanderer schon viel los, oder sind die Ballons sowas wie ein Hotspot?

@Bernd: Mensch leider passen die Zeiten/Tage wieder nicht. Fr würd ich so 18-21 was fahren wollen....

VG Dirk


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Dirk,
die Ballons scheinen DIE Touripunkte zu sein, zu denen alle pilgern...

Haute Chaumes wiederum nur am WE, ansonsten haben wir wenige Leute gesehen.

Aber wie gesagt, mangels 2m "Regel" o.ä. alles sehr entspannt dort.

Gruesse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juni 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Bernd: Mensch leider passen die Zeiten/Tage wieder nicht. Fr würd ich so 18-21 was fahren wollen....


 
Jou, schade ... aber schön, wieder was von dir zu lesen; vielleicht klappt es ja in der nächsten Woche mit einer Tour Dein Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich wünsche den 24-h-Fahrern in Dietz viel Erfolg.
Berichtet nachher mal, wie es war.
Schönes WE.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Freckles (10. Juni 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wünsche den 24-h-Fahrern in Dietz viel Erfolg.
> Berichtet nachher mal, wie es war.
> Schönes WE.
> ...



Danke, Anja! Das ist sehr nett und euch viel Spaß in Willingen .

Wir werden berichten .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## R34blitz (10. Juni 2011)

Wie ist es mit morgen nachmittag mit fahren?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit morgen nachmittag mit fahren?


 
Habe große Lust, kann ab ca. 15 Uhr; wäre 15 Uhr ab Ramersdorf ein Angebot?


----------



## R34blitz (10. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich gut an stelle mal was rein


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an stelle mal was rein


 
Bin angemeldet, werde mir also hoffentlich keine Verletzungen zuziehen ... bis morgen  Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2011)

Moin,
Wer mal schauen mag, wie sich die Teams so schlagen... 

http://mobile.your-sports.com/detai...EVENT Presenter&CertificateLink=1&format=view

Panzerknacker und Kette rechts, unser Einzelstarter hat sich ein wenig im Wald zerlegt  aber außer VR sieht soweit alles noch halbwegs aus...

Schönen Sonntag!

Die 24h Fahrer


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an stelle mal was rein


 
s. Tourentreff


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wer mal schauen mag, wie sich die Teams so schlagen...
> 
> http://mobile.your-sports.com/detai...EVENT Presenter&CertificateLink=1&format=view
> ...



Wir sind stolz auf euch.

Glaube ich zumindest. 

Dem Balu dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2011)

...hätte ich noch das Motto "Grill&Chill" erwähnen sollen... ?

Bzgl Balu gibt es Entwarnung, aua Kopf und diverse Kratzer, Glück gehabt!

Gernot hat am Ende nochmal drei Runden in den Staub gebrannt, holala 

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2011)

Congratulations an alle 24-Stunden Fahrer, aber ein kleiner Pokal wäre schon schön gewesen !


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## LukePC (13. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> @lukepc der gestürzte mitfahren hat ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein. ich bin bis we mit verstauchtem finger raus.



Ach du sche*** das sah doch gar nicht schlimm aus. 
Warum gucke ich bloß so unregelmäßig hier rein 


Von mir aus auch Gute Besserung - du bist echt ein Held


----------



## luckylocke (13. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...hätte ich noch das Motto "Grill&Chill" erwähnen sollen... ?
> 
> Bzgl Balu gibt es Entwarnung, aua Kopf und diverse Kratzer, Glück gehabt!
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich hoffe, Ihr habt Euch alle gut erholt und hattet keine Alpträume. Nachts quälte mich nur der Durst auf a-freies Weizen.

Ich fand übrigens die End-Runden von Thomas beeindruckender.
Schönen Gruß
Gernot


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe, Ihr habt Euch alle gut erholt und hattet keine Alpträume. Nachts quälte mich nur der Durst auf a-freies Weizen.
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen ihr habt mich beide schwer beeindruckt.

Danke an Thomas und Gernot das ihr Samstag Abend einen Turn für mich übernommen habt.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe, Ihr habt Euch alle gut erholt und hattet keine Alpträume. Nachts quälte mich nur der Durst auf a-freies Weizen.
> 
> ...



stibimmt, da sollte eigentlich auch noch ein eigener Beitrag mit seinen "Doping"mitteln (RedKuh+???) rein, den habe ich dann aber verschlafen 

Also Thomas, auch deine letzten Runden (tauchte aber irgendwie nicht auf den Ergebnislisten als beste auf  ) waren eine Wucht!

Hat mir Spaß gemacht mit dem bunten Mix aus drei Teams, schade, dass es den Balu so früh rausgekegelt hat; nächstes Jahr gerne wieder dort mit euch! 

@Barbara: Pokal? hust, keine Chance, der beste Einzelstarter hatte ca. 350km auf dem Buckel und die schnellen Teams sind dermaßen rasiert am Berg gewesen, ne ne, lass mal.

Wir waren das beste Mix-Team, wenn dir das auch reicht? Gab keinen Pokal, aber paar schicke weiße Trikots 

grüße
sun909

P.S.

Wer heute am Dienstag fahren will: 
Die Truppe im KoFo (s. Thread hier im Forum) ist unterwegs; bin heute raus... und morgen abend leider nicht am Start, muß nochmal zum Doc...


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> stibimmt, da sollte eigentlich auch noch ein eigener Beitrag mit seinen "Doping"mitteln (RedKuh+???) rein, den habe ich dann aber verschlafen
> 
> Also Thomas, auch deine letzten Runden (tauchte aber irgendwie nicht auf den Ergebnislisten als beste auf  ) waren eine Wucht!
> 
> ...



Da siehste mal wieviel ich von euch halte !


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da siehste mal wieviel ich von euch halte !



Danke für die Blumen, wohin soll ich überweisen


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2011)

wie sieht es aus? Ist morgen Jemand mit am Start?

Sollte sich niemand melden werde ich wohl morgen Nachmittag schon los.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## R34blitz (14. Juni 2011)

Morgen abend gegen 18:00?


----------



## WRadler (14. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Morgen abend gegen 18:00?


hm... *grübel* Wie lange/weit soll denn die Radelei gehen?
Eventuell würde ich mich anhängen.

Ich hab' irgendwie in letzter Zeit das Bedürfnis mich etwas anzustrengen. Also falls hier mal jemand mal Lust hat, an 'nem freien Tag so um die 200 km (Straßen, relativ flach ca. 20-25km/h) zu radeln, möge er sich melden.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Juni 2011)

WRadler schrieb:


> .....
> Ich hab' irgendwie in letzter Zeit das Bedürfnis mich etwas anzustrengen. Also falls hier mal jemand mal Lust hat, an 'nem freien Tag so um die 200 km (Straßen, relativ flach ca. 20-25km/h) zu radeln, möge er sich melden.


 
... Strasse, flach,  ich glaube, da bist Du hier falsch... das ist doch kein Rennrad-Forum


----------



## R34blitz (14. Juni 2011)

Ne tour von uns aus (beuel) nach koblenz und zurück ? 140km laut navi hin und zurück. 
könnte man etwas rheinsteig mit einbauen.


----------



## WRadler (15. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Strasse, flach,  ich glaube, da bist Du hier falsch... das ist doch kein Rennrad-Forum


Isch abe gar kein Rennrad.

Die R34blitzsche Kombination mit Rheinsteig finde ich sehr interessant, ich schäme mich gar sehr, nicht selbst darauf gekommen zu sein 
Der rechtsrheinische "Radweg" von von / nach Koblenz is eh für'n (_._)

Zurück zum Thema:
18.00 Uhr in Ramersdorf oder woanders oder andere Zeit oder wie oder was?


----------



## Tobert (15. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus? Ist morgen Jemand mit am Start?
> 
> Sollte sich niemand melden werde ich wohl morgen Nachmittag schon los.



Hi Micha, wäre evt. auch schon nachmittags dabei. Kann aber erst heute mittag sagen, wie der Tag sich so entwickelt ... melde mich dann nochmal.
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R34blitz (15. Juni 2011)

So wie es aussieht will wohl kein anderer leiden um 18:00. Dann können wir wie wir wollen. gib mir mal deine nummer oder ruf mal bei mir durch dann Entscheiden wir wie und was. 
Mit der rennrad-tour(grins), wie ist es mit samstag morgen los. Von 9-12 wäre man wohl in ehrenbreitstein. dann über rheinsteig zurück. sind aber bestimmt 2000hm


----------



## WRadler (15. Juni 2011)

heutige Abendradelei:
Da ich erst mal mit 'ner Bahn aus Köln komme, bin ich entweder 17:40 oder 18.15 am Parkplatz, welche Zeit sagt den Mitradlern (bzw. dem Mitradler) eher zu?

Langstreckenradelei:
Anderer Vorschlag: Auf dem Rheinsteig mit Anstrengungen gen Süden und dann auf der linken Rheinseite entspannt zurück. So hat man nach Hälfte der Strecke das Schlimmste sicher hinter sich.
Weiterhin dachte ich eher an nächste Woche, da sind so viele freie Tage (falls man am Freitag nicht arbeiten muss), dass da sicher ein Tag geopfert werden kann.


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2011)

WRadler schrieb:


> ....Also falls hier mal jemand mal Lust hat, an 'nem freien Tag so um die 200 km (Straßen, relativ flach ca. 20-25km/h) zu radeln, möge er sich melden.



Hehe,
definitiv falscher Thread 

Gemütlichfahrer=langsam bergauf, schnell und trailig bergab.

Nix flach, nix 200km, nix 20-25er Schnitt...

Da gibt es andere, die auf so etwas hin trainieren! 

Trotzdem viel Spaß, der Rheinsteig ist knackig, da wirst du bis Koblenz schon dermaßen ausgepumpt sein, dass du dir am besten vorab die Termine der Bahn für die Rückreise anschaust 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2011)

WRadler schrieb:


> hm... *grübel* Wie lange/weit soll denn die Radelei gehen?
> Eventuell würde ich mich anhängen.
> 
> Ich hab' irgendwie in letzter Zeit das Bedürfnis mich etwas anzustrengen. Also falls hier mal jemand mal Lust hat, an 'nem freien Tag so um die 200 km (Straßen, relativ flach ca. 20-25km/h) zu radeln, möge er sich melden.


 
Das Bedürfnis teile ich, weil ich in einigen Wochen mit einer Truppe unterwegs sein werde, die bergauf nichts stehen lassen ... allerdings mag ich keine Straße fahren. Alternativangebot: Mehrere Stunden sehr strammes Rampenkeilen im 7GB (habe da eine Kombination im Sinn) oder - s. R34Blitz - Rheinsteig bzw. Rheinhöhenweg bis Koblenz zügigst fahren. Wär' das was?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2011)

Wg. Wettervorhersage & Arbeitszeiten überlege ich, Freitagmorgen eine Runde im 7GB zu fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## R34blitz (15. Juni 2011)

18uhr heute drin. Wer lust hat. 
freitag morgen hängt von der großen Samstag runde ab. wenn die nicht statt findet bin ich morgens dabei.


----------



## R34blitz (15. Juni 2011)

18uhr heute drin. Wer lust hat. 
freitag morgen hängt von der großen Samstag runde ab. wenn die nicht statt findet bin ich morgens dabei.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> stibimmt, da sollte eigentlich auch noch ein eigener Beitrag mit seinen "Doping"mitteln (RedKuh+???) rein, den habe ich dann aber verschlafen
> 
> Also Thomas, auch deine letzten Runden (tauchte aber irgendwie nicht auf den Ergebnislisten als beste auf  ) waren eine Wucht!
> 
> ...




hallo zusammen.

dank arbeit und renovieren keine zeit fürs netz.

zum rennen. IHR wart ALLE klassejeder von uns war ein sieger. danke an micha für unterkunft und verpflegung mit kuchen und co.

eigentlich muß ich mich bei allen bedanken. hat sehr viel spaß gemacht.

jaja, ich seh schon bei einigen, die das hier lesen, die augen verdrehen. wie kann man bei einem 24std rennen spaß haben??

@carsten: der enerdschiedrink mit dem stier verleiht flllüüüügeell

bis bald im wald

ciao fraktion panzerknacker


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,
ich bin nächste Woche in Finale 

Ergo nicht am Start am Dienstag.

Was mit den anderen Gesellen ist, weiß ich nicht genau, noch Urlaub, Umzug, etc. pp.

Ergo viel Spaß am WE und versucht doch mal eine Tour lang, euch ohne Käfern zu bewegen 

In dem Sinne bis die Tage!
sun909

@Thomas: da war aber noch was anderes als der Powerdrink, von dem du sprachst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> 
> dank arbeit und renovieren keine zeit fürs netz.
> 
> ...




Ich würde doch sagen das die Panzerknacker nächstes Jahr wieder am Start sind oder was sagt ihr Jungs?


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

Chris bist du aus dem Urlaub wieder da? Sollen wir morgen ne gemütliche Runde drehen?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Enduro_Alex (20. Juni 2011)

Bei einer gemütlichen Runde wäre auch ein neuer Mitfahrer dabei ;-)

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> Bei einer gemütlichen Runde wäre auch ein neuer Mitfahrer dabei ;-)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Alex



ja warum denn nicht.

Ich würde sagen wir machen das ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Enduro_Alex (20. Juni 2011)

Alles klar - bin bei (fast) jedem Wetter dabei


----------



## shmee (20. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Chris bist du aus dem Urlaub wieder da? Sollen wir morgen ne gemütliche Runde drehen?
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Joah, bin wieder da, gleich wieder in die Arbeit gestürzt.... Außerdem die Urlaubszeit als forenlose und kontaktlose Zeit genossen. 

Bin morgen raus, Anna hat Geburtstag, könnte für nen schiefen Haussegen sorgen, wenn ich da biken gehe. 

Wäre aber Mittwoch Abend für ne Tour zu haben.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

pssst... hier

Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Joah, bin wieder da, gleich wieder in die Arbeit gestürzt.... Außerdem die Urlaubszeit als forenlose und kontaktlose Zeit genossen.
> 
> Bin morgen raus, Anna hat Geburtstag, könnte für nen schiefen Haussegen sorgen, wenn ich da biken gehe.
> 
> ...



na dann wünsch ihr morgen von uns auch alles Liebe und Gute.
Wie gesagt Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht da ich diese Woche den Patrick habe.

Überlegt euch doch mal wann ihr das Tortengespräch führen wollt.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> pssst... hier
> 
> Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen



neeeeeeee

( is doch ein Samstag)


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> Alles klar - bin bei (fast) jedem Wetter dabei



Ok dann würde ich sagen Nachtigallental um 18 Uhr 30. Wenn du hast bring Schoner mit.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (20. Juni 2011)

Hab ich - allerdings nur knee-shin combo...pack die gerne ein - von mir aus kann es gerne herzhaft bergab zur Sache gehen


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> Hab ich - allerdings nur knee-shin combo...pack die gerne ein - von mir aus kann es gerne herzhaft bergab zur Sache gehen



Schauen wir mal


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> neeeeeeee
> 
> ( is doch ein Samstag)



Schade  ..... schick aber Deine Frau


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schade  ..... schick aber Deine Frau



Nein, die ist nicht da. Wünsch euch aber viel Spass


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2011)

Das ist aber auch echt schade


----------



## surftigresa (20. Juni 2011)

Ob der Micha das so einfach entscheiden kann  Vielleicht sollten wir sie einfach noch mal selber fragen: Freckles!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ob der Micha das so einfach entscheiden kann  Vielleicht sollten wir sie einfach noch mal selber fragen: Freckles!?!?!?!?!




Aber schön das DU kommst


----------



## Freckles (20. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schade  ..... schick aber Deine Frau



Die Anreise wäre dann doch etwas weit.... Am Samstag wird sie sich nach einer stressigen Woche einen wohlverdienten Ruhetag am Strand von Borneo gönnen , bevor sie am Sonntag noch mal arbeiten muss .

Euch viel Spaß und vor allem gutes Wetter!

Angela


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2011)

*Das wäre echt sehr weit 
*
Hoffe Du hast dort (wenn Du schon arbeiten mußt ) super Wetter 

Grüße und so


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ob der Micha das so einfach entscheiden kann  Vielleicht sollten wir sie einfach noch mal selber fragen: Freckles!?!?!?!?!



Ich glaube schon das er kann


----------



## Freckles (21. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ob der Micha das so einfach entscheiden kann  Vielleicht sollten wir sie einfach noch mal selber fragen: Freckles!?!?!?!?!





Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das er kann



Lassen wir ihn mal in dem Glauben ....


----------



## Enduro_Alex (21. Juni 2011)

@stunt-beck: ich nehme an ich habe dich leider verpasst - stande geschlagene 15min vor dem Bahnübergang und hab dann die Unterführung entdeckt :-( sorry - hoffe du hast trotzdem eine gute Runde. Ich radeln dann mal alleine den Berg hoch - hoffe beim nächsten Mal klappt es - an der Unterführung kann es zumindest nicht mehr scheitern ;-)

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2011)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> @stunt-beck: ich nehme an ich habe dich leider verpasst - stande geschlagene 15min vor dem Bahnübergang und hab dann die Unterführung entdeckt :-( sorry - hoffe du hast trotzdem eine gute Runde. Ich radeln dann mal alleine den Berg hoch - hoffe beim nächsten Mal klappt es - an der Unterführung kann es zumindest nicht mehr scheitern ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> Alex



Ich habe bis 20 vor sieben gewartet, bin dann alleine los.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Enduro_Alex (21. Juni 2011)

da stand ich noch an der Schranke :-(
Spätestens nächste Woche versuche ich es dann wieder


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mit meinem Sohn ab Mittag ins 7-geb. Hat jemand Lust gemütlich zu den Breibergen und Korferbergen zu fahren? Gerne auch Leute mit Kindern.

Grüsse Micha

Ps. Andreas und Ines wie wäre es denn mit euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mit meinem Sohn ab Mittag ins 7-geb. Hat jemand Lust gemütlich zu den Breibergen und Korferbergen zu fahren? Gerne auch Leute mit Kindern.
> 
> Grüsse Micha
> 
> Ps. Andreas und Ines wie wäre es denn mit euch?



Dabei!

Oh, falsches Account, ist nur das Fraggle, der Tagwanderer suhlt sich ja im Matsch!
Wann und wo?
Nachtigallental, 12.00 Uhr?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> Oh, falsches Account, ist nur das Fraggle, der Tagwanderer suhlt sich ja im Matsch!
> Wann und wo?
> Nachtigallental, 12.00 Uhr?



Ja 12 Uhr wäre ok. Treffen dann im NGT.

Bis Sonntag

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2011)

Möchte am Montag 2-3 h im 7GB fahren, irgendwann zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr; hat noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Merlin (26. Juni 2011)

So, ich melde mich mal zurück aus dem "off". Nach unserem Umzug ist der größte Stress erstmal vorbei und ich habe wieder Zeit, mir ein paar Gedanken über biken zu machen. Zum Glück ist alles prima gelaufen und wir fühlen und schon ganz heimisch, obwohl vielen noch recht provisorisch ist. 

Das mit dem Internet ist leider noch so ne sporadische Geschichte, aber ich hoffe, die Telekom kriegt es bald hin. Dann werde ich mich mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Aber die Team III Tour ist natürlich schon gebucht! 

Diese Woche würde ich gerne mal wieder aufs Rad. Voraussichtlich gehts erst am Mittwoch, allerdings ist die Wettervorhersage da noch....mau. Also warten wir es ab. Ob Dienstag möglich ist oder nicht, weis ich erst morgen. Falls ja, dann stelle ich mal wieder was rein. 

Also, das erstmal von mir. Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns diese Woche noch!!!


----------



## shmee (26. Juni 2011)

Hey Tom, schön noch mal was von dir hier zu hören.

Dienstag wäre ich auch auf jeden Fall am Start, gern auch mit ausklingen im Bundeshäuschen oder blauen Affen oder beidem


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Juni 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Hey Tom, schön noch mal was von dir hier zu hören.
> 
> Dienstag wäre ich auch auf jeden Fall am Start, gern auch mit ausklingen im Bundeshäuschen oder blauen Affen oder beidem




Na das hört sich doch gut an Chris dann sind wir schon zwei am Dienstag.

Würde dann auch Mittwoch nochmal dabei sein Tom, solltest du Dienstag nicht können.

Schön zu lesen das ihr euch schon gut eingelebt habt.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Juni 2011)

Wollte mich nochmal bei meinen geduldigen Mitfahrern heute bedanken. Uns hat es viel Spass gemacht. Der Patrick will das ganze schon bald wiederholen.

Also dann bis bald.

P.s. Marcus du siehst es geht schon wiedr los am Dienstag.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Edge-540T (26. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wollte mich nochmal bei meinen geduldigen Mitfahrern heute bedanken. Uns hat es viel Spass gemacht. Der Patrick will das ganze schon bald wiederholen.
> 
> Also dann bis bald.
> 
> ...


Hallo Micha und Barbara! 

Wiederholen kann man das gerne noch mal, aber dann mit einer Radhose die etwas gemütlicher ist. 


Problem ist das ich grade in der Klausurphase bin und Mitwoch fitt sein muss.
Die Räder schon wieder sauber?

Lg

Marcus


----------



## joscho (26. Juni 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich mal zurück aus dem "off".



Äh, habe gar nicht mitbekommen [1], dass ihr umgezogen seit  Wo ist denn "off" 



> Aber die Team III Tour ist natürlich schon gebucht!



Sehr löblich 

Gruß
  joerg

[1] Oder schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juni 2011)

Ich fand es heute auch klasse, endlich mal wieder ein entspanntes Tempo und das mit der Geduld ist bei so schönem Wetter auch kein Problem.Immer schön neue Gesichter dabei zu haben.
Vielleicht stoße ich am Dienstag im Biergarten zu euch,muß lang arbeiten.Würde mich dann melden.

@Tom:Glückwunsch, daß der Umzug gemacht ist!Ich hoffe ihr genießt euer Häusle!Bis bald auf´m Rad.


----------



## Merlin (27. Juni 2011)

Sooo, morgen scheint zu klappen! Ich habe daher was ausgeschrieben und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11924


----------



## Freckles (27. Juni 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sooo, morgen scheint zu klappen! Ich habe daher was ausgeschrieben und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11924



Leider kann ich diese Woche nicht mit . Aber schön, mal wieder von dir zu hören und dass alles gut geklappt hat! 

Euch viel Spaß morgen abend, dann werde ich bereits in süßen Träumen schweben . 

Ciao,
Angela

PS: Hast du schon meine Sachen bekommen?


----------



## Enduro_Alex (27. Juni 2011)

wie schon angedroht - werde ich es diese woche mal wieder versuchen zu schaffen - immerhin kann in Ramerdorf keine Bahnschranke mich aufhalten ;-)

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Edge-540T (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr nächste woche fahrt dann versuche ich mitzufahren. Aber diese woche klappt nicht

Lg

Marcus


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2011)

Angesichts der Temperaturen schlage ich vor, dass wir den heutigen Schwerpunkt auf die Einnahme von ausreichend Flüssigkeit legen. Eine Runde durch den Ennert bis zum Petersberg muss reichen, oder? Danach zweite Runde im Bundeshäuschen...?


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Angesichts der Temperaturen schlage ich vor, dass wir den heutigen Schwerpunkt auf die Einnahme von ausreichend Flüssigkeit legen. Eine Runde durch den Ennert bis zum Petersberg muss reichen, oder? Danach zweite Runde im Bundeshäuschen...?



Gute Idee

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

Moin,
ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich heute am Start bin, ggf. komme ich erst zum zweiten Biergarten dazu...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2011)

Zweiter Biergarten? Au weia, das wird ja richtig stressig!


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

Ähm,
du schriebst doch was von "zweiter" Runde im Bundeshäuschen???

Mein Ruf ist ja eh ruiniert, aber das kam diesmal von dir 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2011)

Neeeeee....ich schrieb "zweite Runde im Biergarten" (die erste Runde findet auf dem MTB statt!!) und du hast dann "zweiter Biergarten" draus gemacht. Da ist schon ein formeller Unterschied festzustellen! 

Aber wie du schon sagtest, dein Ruf ist ja eh hin.


----------



## joscho (28. Juni 2011)

Das solltet ihr bei einem Bier ausdiskutieren 

Viel Spaß dabei
joerg


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

...das war zielgruppenorientiert von mir gedacht... 

Und bei einem (!) Bier wird noch nicht diskutiert, ts ts... mein lieber Jörg, lieber mal Wetter für Samstag bestellen, nicht, dass wir schlammcatchen wie ihr in Limburg


----------



## joscho (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt "beim ersten" 

Für Samstag ist perfektes Bike-Wetter bestellt; 20 Grad und nicht zu sonnig


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt "beim ersten"
> 
> Für Samstag ist perfektes Bike-Wetter bestellt; 20 Grad und nicht zu sonnig



Brav 

Aber wir wären auch sonst gekommen, sind ja nicht aus Zucker, hüstel...

Bis Samstag dann!


----------



## shmee (28. Juni 2011)

Ich seh schon, heute Abend wird der Schwerpunkt auf dem Bier liegen, geht also nahtlos weiter wie am WE in der Eifel. Na ja, Beine und Leber sind ja im Training, passt also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1948 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe mich spontan mal beim LMB für heute Abend eingetragen. Bin das erste Mal dabei und freue mich auf eine lockere Runde.

Grüße und bis später
Stephan


----------



## Enduro_Alex (28. Juni 2011)

Wollte heute Abend eigentlich auch das erste Mal dabei sein, schaffe es nun aber doch nicht :-(

Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Schwitzen ;-)

Alex


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, heute Abend wird der Schwerpunkt auf dem Bier liegen, geht also nahtlos weiter wie am WE in der Eifel. Na ja, Beine und Leber sind ja im Training, passt also.



500HM=1 Weizen

Du weißt also, was zwei Runden "Biergarten" bedeuten 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> 500HM=1 Weizen
> 
> Du weißt also, was zwei Runden "Biergarten" bedeuten
> 
> Viel Spaß!


 

Aber nur bei gesteigertem Anspruch, d.h. wenn du mitfährst. Ansonsten gilt 200Hm=1 Weizen.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

ne ne, das läuft bei gesteigertem Anspruch dann aber anders:

Bei mir ist das dann 500HM+1 Hassberg=1 Weizen... 

Aber egal, ich habe zu Eurem Glück heute nicht ausgeschrieben; ihr macht das schon, nur nicht, dass mir nachher Klagen kommen!

Habe auch mal versucht, den Käfer zu (re)aktivieren, aber der schweigt vor sich hin...

grüße


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Neeeeee....ich schrieb "zweite Runde im Biergarten" (die erste Runde findet auf dem MTB statt!!) und du hast dann "zweiter Biergarten" draus gemacht. Da ist schon ein formeller Unterschied festzustellen!
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagtest, dein Ruf ist ja eh hin.





...also ich verstehe den Carsten schon ganz gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juli 2011)

Da ich Samstag leider nicht dabei sein kann, starte ich Sonntagvormittag ins 7GB für 3-5 Stunden; habe auch im LMB gepostet. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## zett78 (1. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Da ich Samstag leider nicht dabei sein kann, starte ich Sonntagvormittag ins 7GB für 3-5 Stunden; habe auch im LMB gepostet. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit?



Hört sich gut an! wann und wo gehts los?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! wann und wo gehts los?


 
Habe 10 Uhr ab P+R Ramersdorf gepostet; paßt das?


----------



## R34blitz (1. Juli 2011)

Schon eingetragen bei meinem tranings Vorbild ;-)
hoffe das Wetter macht mit.


----------



## zett78 (2. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Habe 10 Uhr ab P+R Ramersdorf gepostet; paßt das?



Prima!
Meine Frau und ihr Bruder sind auch am Start!

Bis morgen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Juli 2011)

Wird am Dienstag Abend geradelt????

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Merlin (3. Juli 2011)

Ich kann am Dienstag leider nicht. Je nach Wetter würde ich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag anpeilen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wird am Dienstag Abend geradelt????
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Ich kann. Werde am Dienstag fahren. Das Wetter soll morgen ja prima werden.

Bis morgen dann.

Micha


----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2011)

Bin Di auch dabei, gern auch was technischer, wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2011)

...bin morgen raus, mein Mum hat runden.

Die anderen Tage mal sehen, Tom, meld dich mal, wenn du genaueres weißt!

grüße und viel Spaß morgen technisch!
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Juli 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Schon eingetragen hoffe das Wetter macht mit.


 
Lieber Markus, vielen Dank für den Schlauch. Wir sind dann zügig über die Breiberge nach Rhöndorf. Seid ihr gut zurückgekommen? Bernd.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin Di auch dabei, gern auch was technischer, wenn Interesse besteht.



Ja besteht.


----------



## zett78 (4. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Lieber Markus, vielen Dank für den Schlauch. Wir sind dann zügig über die Breiberge nach Rhöndorf. Seid ihr gut zurückgekommen? Bernd.



War ne prima Tour gestern!
Sitze im Büro und schaue aufs 7Gebirge, jetzt weiß ich auch, wie es im Wald aussieht 
Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## R34blitz (4. Juli 2011)

Ja sind noch was rum geradelt. 1300hm 40km. Dann war plötzlich das Knie saustark am Schmerzen. Da sind wir heim. Ohne zwischen"Fall". Mit dem Schlauch kein Ding. Wenn ich nem Berg.... Fahrer helfen kann ;-)


----------



## FFreak (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen hätte ich auch Zeit und Lust mal bei euch mitzufahren. Wann und wo findet man euch? 


Gruß,
Stefan.


----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2011)

Wir treffen uns, denke ich mal, 18:30 in Ramersdorf am P+R Parkplatz:
http://maps.google.de/?ll=50.721803,7.155404&spn=0.002571,0.005316&t=h&z=18


----------



## Stephan1948 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich werde morgen auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2011)

Prima, dann sind wir ja schon ein paar Leute. Wer hat, bringt mal Schoner mit, es wird was technischer (dafür dann bergauf etwas gemütlicher).


----------



## FFreak (4. Juli 2011)

Supi, dann sind die Schoner mit an Bord  
Freu mich drauf, bis denn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Juli 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin Di auch dabei, gern auch was technischer, wenn Interesse besteht.



Dabei


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ein kurzer Einwurf für Interessierte: Ich habe von Magura eines der neue Bremsenmodelle zu Testzwecken bekommen, eine MT4. Wer Interesse hat, die neue Bremsengeneration einmal selbst auszuprobieren, der kann sich das Teil für zwei Wochen leihen, ans eigene Rad schrauben und dann nach herzenslust quälen. 


Das Ganze ist natürlich kostenlos und unverfänglich. Es sollten lediglich eine Art Mini-Testbericht und ein Foto dabei entstehen.


Also, bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ein kurzer Einwurf für Interessierte: Ich habe von Magura eines der neue Bremsenmodelle zu Testzwecken bekommen, eine MT4. Wer Interesse hat, die neue Bremsengeneration einmal selbst auszuprobieren, der kann sich das Teil für zwei Wochen leihen, ans eigene Rad schrauben und dann nach herzenslust quälen.
> 
> ...



Keine MT8??  Schade


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2011)

MT8 kann bei mir am Rad bewundert werden... 

In der Funktion sind die ganzen MT-Modelle eh identisch. Die Unterschiede liegen beim Gewicht und in der Optik - Carbonhebel hier, Aluhebel da und sowas.


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> MT8 kann bei mir am Rad bewundert werden...
> 
> In der Funktion sind die ganzen MT-Modelle eh identisch. Die Unterschiede liegen beim Gewicht und in der Optik - Carbonhebel hier, Aluhebel da und sowas.



Wo denn??

Lohnt sie sich im Vergleich zur XX?


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2011)

Da müsstest du schon mal mitfahren, wenn ich was ausschreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da müsstest du schon mal mitfahren, wenn ich was ausschreibe...



Gerne!!


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2011)

XX ist Avid... Das sind die kleinen Zicken 

Dagegen ist eine Magura (wenn man mal von der alten Marta absieht...) geradezu vorbildlich, was Funktion, Verarbeitungsqualität etc. angeht. 

Und, kein DOT!

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juli 2011)

War ein feines Ründchen heute Chris. Hast du was feines zusammen gestellt. Dank auch an die anderen Mitfahrer.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## zett78 (6. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> XX ist Avid... Das sind die kleinen Zicken
> 
> Dagegen ist eine Magura (wenn man mal von der alten Marta absieht...) geradezu vorbildlich, was Funktion, Verarbeitungsqualität etc. angeht.
> 
> ...



Hast du in Bonn ein Radladen, oder wie kommst du zu den Teilen??
Gruß


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hast du in Bonn ein Radladen, oder wie kommst du zu den Teilen??
> Gruß



ähm, was?

Weder habe ich einen Radladen, noch komme ICH an die Teile... 

Habe lediglich eine Aussage zu den Maguras getätigt.

Aber es war ja noch früh am Morgen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## FFreak (6. Juli 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Prima, dann sind wir ja schon ein paar Leute. Wer hat, bringt mal Schoner mit, es wird was technischer (dafür dann bergauf etwas gemütlicher).



Hey vielen Dank nochmal für die dufte Tour, war echt gut ausgewählt - für mich viel neues dabei   und herrlich technisch... 
Falls ihr mal wieder so ne tolle Runde fahrt - ich bin dabei 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan.


----------



## zett78 (6. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ähm, was?
> 
> Weder habe ich einen Radladen, noch komme ICH an die Teile...
> 
> ...



Genau 
Habe dich mit Merlin verwechselt


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Genau
> Habe dich mit Merlin verwechselt



Kein Problem, war noch früh


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2011)

Jemand spontan um 17 Uhr ab Ramersdorf dabei? Das Wetter hält wohl ...


----------



## zett78 (8. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand spontan um 17 Uhr ab Ramersdorf dabei? Das Wetter hält wohl ...



Och schade!!!
Bin sogar mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit, aber wir feiern ab 16h Abteilungsfest auf dem Grillplatz vom Schützenhaus in Mehlem. 

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> aBin sogar mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit, aber wir feiern ab 16h Abteilungsfest auf dem Grillplatz vom Schützenhaus in Mehlem.  Viel Spaß!!!


 
Prost! Da wär ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und nicht mit dem Auto ...


----------



## R34blitz (8. Juli 2011)

17 uhr gleich ich aber nicht so viel berg schnell wegen knie.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> 17 uhr gleich ich aber nicht so viel berg schnell wegen knie.


 Hallo Markus habe deine Nachricht gerade erst gelesen und mittlerweile bereits anders disponiert; werde heute Melbtal & Venusberg fahren, gegen später und langsam, was dir derzeit entgegenkommen könnte; möchtest Du mitkommen? Björn ist evtl. auch dabei, meldet sich um 17 Uhr per Telefon bei mir. Bernd


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo Markus habe deine Nachricht gerade erst gelesen und mittlerweile bereits anders disponiert; werde heute Melbtal & Venusberg fahren, gegen später und langsam, was dir derzeit entgegenkommen könnte; möchtest Du mitkommen? Björn ist evtl. auch dabei, meldet sich um 17 Uhr per Telefon bei mir. Bernd


 
18:10 Uhr Eingang Melbtal, Björn ist auch am Start.


----------



## R34blitz (8. Juli 2011)

Im prof steht meine nummer. ruf mal durch damit das beim nächstenmal klappt


----------



## Merlin (10. Juli 2011)

Termin für Dienstag, sofern das Wetter passt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11975


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2011)

Wetter schaut gut aus


----------



## Sechser (11. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wetter schaut gut aus



... soll wohl heißen: Ich spekuliere auf eine kurze Runde."


----------



## LukePC (11. Juli 2011)

Kann leider Dienstag wieder mal nicht :-(

Hätte aber Interesse an einer Tour am Mittwoch (Zeit flexibel). Muss dringend wieder mehr auf's Rad. (auch wenn's wohl wieder keine 100km/Woche werden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juli 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag, sofern das Wetter passt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11975



Würde mich gerne später einklinken, muß bis 19.30 arbeiten.
Melde mich per Handy.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> ... soll wohl heißen: Ich spekuliere auf eine kurze Runde."



Jerry, Jerry


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2011)

Tja,
der gute Jerry schließt da wohl von sich auf andere mit der kurzen Runde, hüstel 

Wird ja schwer voll heute abend, wenn ich mir die Anmeldeliste so anschaue...
Was ist denn mit dem Monsterchen?

Den habe ich auch lange nicht mehr auf zwei Rädern gesehen!

bis nachher, ich starte (edit!) NICHT ab China-Schiff.

grüße
sun909


----------



## NoJan (12. Juli 2011)

Euch viel Spaß heute Abend, bei dem herrlichen Wetter. Ich brauch dringend erst mal wieder ein Rad 

vg Jan


----------



## Freckles (12. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Würde mich gerne später einklinken, muß bis 19.30 arbeiten.
> Melde mich per Handy.



Später einklinken, also zur Flüssigkeitsaufnahme, würde ich mich auch gern . Blauer Affe, oder was peilt ihr an?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2011)

Da der ein oder andere vermutlich über die Südbrücke entschwindet, würde ich sagen, wir gehen ins Bundeshäuschen. Ich schätze, dass wir bei dem herrlichen Wetter gegen 20.30 Uhr dort sein werden, um noch angemessen Flüssigkeit nachfüllen zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1948 (12. Juli 2011)

wird auch bei Starkregen und Hagel gefahren


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2011)

Hmm, gute Frage. Das, was da so auf uns zukommt, sieht in der Tat nicht so dolle aus. Ich würde sagen, wir vertagen die Entscheidung auf etwa 17:30 Uhr, oder?


----------



## shmee (12. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Regenradar sieht echt bitter aus.... so ein Mist.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

Bei uns regnet es jetzt schon


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2011)

Wei gesagt, Entscheidung um 17:30 Uhr. Ich tendiere angesichts der Vorhersage aber auch zur Absage, aber lasst es uns abwarten.


----------



## Stephan1948 (12. Juli 2011)

ein bisschen Regen würde mich nicht davon abhalten zu fahren. Starkregen und Hagel sind aber nicht unbedingt meine besten Freunde...


----------



## Sechser (12. Juli 2011)

Hm, bin eben beim Gassigehen schon nass geworden ...

Wenn ich mir die Regenradare anschaue, sieht es aber so aus, als wäre der schlimmste Teil schon vorübergezogen. Allerdings behaupten die hier http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn/hour_by_hour.html, dass der richtige Regen ja erst ganz spät kommt. 
Aber warten wir bis halb sechs.


----------



## Freckles (12. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit "alternativen Sportarten" wie z.B. Bierglasstemmen in der Rheinlust aus?


----------



## Bonntherize (12. Juli 2011)

na toll. da will man nach einem jahr endlich mal wieder mitfahren, schleppt sein rad aus köln mit zur arbeit und dann regnets. 

also wenns nicht allzu schlimm wird, fahr ich trotzdem...


----------



## shmee (12. Juli 2011)

Also hier regnet es mittlerweile ordentlich  

Rheinlust Bier stemmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (12. Juli 2011)

Ok, 17:30 abwarten. Dann entscheiden.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit "alternativen Sportarten" wie z.B. Bierglasstemmen in der Rheinlust aus?



Das wäre ja auch eine Idee

Bin jetzt erst mal in der Backstube


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

ich ziehe mich jetzt um. Hier regnet es nicht mehr bis gleich dann.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Stephan1948 (12. Juli 2011)

in der Bonner Südstadt sieht man nur noch weiße Wolken am Horizont. Wäre wohl auch dabei.


----------



## shmee (12. Juli 2011)

Jo, im Westen klart es wohl auf, was ich von hier sehen kann. Denke auch, wir sollten es wagen. Bis gleich dann.


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2011)

Dito. Aktuell sieht es nicht soooo schlecht aus...was da vielleicht kommt, weis kein Mensch. Daher fahren wir! Sollte es dann schlechter werden, sind wir ggf. ruck-zuck raus aus dem Wald.

Ob wir dann aber im Biergarten aufschlagen wage ich noch nicht abzuschätzen.


----------



## Freckles (12. Juli 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dito. Aktuell sieht es nicht soooo schlecht aus...was da vielleicht kommt, weis kein Mensch. Daher fahren wir! Sollte es dann schlechter werden, sind wir ggf. ruck-zuck raus aus dem Wald.
> 
> Ob wir dann aber im Biergarten aufschlagen wage ich noch nicht abzuschätzen.



Ich werde meinen Informanten konsultieren  ...

PS: Tom, ich habe dein Mineralpülverchen, die Griffe waren noch nicht da.


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Informanten konsultieren  ...
> 
> PS: Tom, ich habe dein Mineralpülverchen, die Griffe waren noch nicht da.



Sehr gut, kannst du mir ja dann hoffentlich nachher ins Bier kippen...


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juli 2011)

Da mein Informant gar nicht am Start war und der Bruda des Informanten nicht wußte wo die Meute hinwollte, habe ich mich kurzentschlossen durch den KoFo auf den Heimweg gemacht.Habe tatsächlich die schönsten Trails gefunden und bin zufrieden in Alfter angelangt.
Nur der Abschluß im Biergarten hat gefehlt, aber unser Hof ist auch schön!
Hoffe Thomas hat die Grüße ausgerichtet.
Bis bald
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2011)

Hat er, aber du hast uns trotzdem gefehlt. 

Und sag deinem Informanten, dass er richtig entschieden hat. Das war ein ganz schönes Unwetter da in unseren Weizengläsern...


----------



## Bonntherize (13. Juli 2011)

schöne runde gestern. trotz der wespenstiche...
danke an die guides und bis hoffentlich nächste woche!


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2011)

Ja Olli, sauber, dass es mal wieder geklappt hat!

Tom hat uns schön durch feine Trails zum Biergarten geführt und sogar Sonne hat uns der gute zur Einkehr noch beschert 

Schöne Tour, nette Mitfahrer, die selbst die drei Wespen ertragen haben...

Bis Dienstag dann!
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juli 2011)

Jo war wie immer ne schöne Runde mit einem feinem Trail zum Abschluss. Danke Carsten.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jo war wie immer ne schöne Runde mit einem feinem Trail zum Abschluss. Danke Carsten.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



jau, kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.

da ist der speichenriss und das verbogene schaltwerk an meiner ameise nicht der rede wert. verdamter ast

ciao thomas


----------



## Merlin (14. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> da ist der speichenriss und das verbogene schaltwerk an meiner ameise nicht der rede wert. verdamter ast


 
Oh, das hast du aber erst zuhause bemerkt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Lust & Zeit, Freitag (und/oder Montag) ab dem früheren nachmittag für 2-3 Stunden ins 7GB zu fahren?


----------



## zett78 (14. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust & Zeit, Freitag (und/oder Montag) ab dem früheren nachmittag für 2-3 Stunden ins 7GB zu fahren?



was ist bei dir früher Nachmittag? Könnte ggf. Montag.
Gruß


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> jau, kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.
> 
> da ist der speichenriss und das verbogene schaltwerk an meiner ameise nicht der rede wert. verdamter ast
> 
> ciao thomas


 Ups,
Dann waren wir mit Kettenriss ja gut bedient, noch ein neues Schaltauge hattest du sicher nicht mit?

Bin Dienstag wohl verhindert und würde Mittwoch eine Tour ab Köwi mit Hassbergen anbieten, Termin folgt 

Gruesse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> was ist bei dir früher Nachmittag? Könnte ggf. Montag.
> Gruß


 
Früher Nachmittag wäre Start zwischen 14 und 16:30 Uhr; paßt das? Wir könnten dann so 2-3 Stunden auch einmal gut auf Tempo fahren ... . Falls nicht, überlegen Markus und ich, Montag ab 14:30 zu fahren ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## zett78 (15. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Früher Nachmittag wäre Start zwischen 14 und 16:30 Uhr; paßt das? Wir könnten dann so 2-3 Stunden auch einmal gut auf Tempo fahren ... . Falls nicht, überlegen Markus und ich, Montag ab 14:30 zu fahren ... Grüße Bernd.



15.30h könnte ich in Königswinter an der Fähre sein, falls sie pünktlich übersetzt.
Ansonsten auch 15.45h in Ramersdorf.
Tempo hört sich gut an


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> 15.30h könnte ich in Königswinter an der Fähre sein, falls sie pünktlich übersetzt.
> Ansonsten auch 15.45h in Ramersdorf.
> Tempo hört sich gut an


 
Paßt: 15:30 Uhr Fähre Königswinter. Bis nachher Bernd.


----------



## zett78 (15. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Paßt: 15:30 Uhr Fähre Königswinter. Bis nachher Bernd.


Ähem VORSICHT!!

Ich meinte die ganze Zeit den Montag!!!
Nicht das du heute alleine an der Fähre stehst und ich Montag  



zett78 schrieb:


> was ist bei dir früher Nachmittag? Könnte ggf. Montag.
> Gruß


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte gleich so gegen 13 Uhr 30 den Bunker ne Stunde runter hüpfen hat Jemand Lust?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wollte gleich so gegen 13 Uhr 30 den Bunker ne Stunde runter hüpfen hat Jemand Lust?


 
Wenn's ein bischen später geht, bin ich dabei ... schicke dir eine PN


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2011)

Lust ja, Zeit und Rad nein... 

Viel Spaß; sind ja paar nette neue "Dinger" gebaut worden 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit und Rad nein...
> 
> Viel Spaß; sind ja paar nette neue "Dinger" gebaut worden
> 
> grüße



Na eben drum


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wollte gleich so gegen 13 Uhr 30 den Bunker ne Stunde runter hüpfen hat Jemand Lust?



Kein Mensch, na mal abgesehen von Bäckern, Lehrern, Arbeitslosen oder Urlaubern hat um diese Zeit schon Feierabend um dann Radzufahren !


----------



## Markus2700 (16. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs,

fährt heut jemand ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kein Mensch, na mal abgesehen von Bäckern, Lehrern, Arbeitslosen oder Urlaubern hat um diese Zeit schon Feierabend um dann Radzufahren !



Das siehst du leider falsch. Ich kenne einen Haufen Handwerker die Freitags ( und das hatten wir gestern ) zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr frei haben. Nicht zu vergessen die Ärzte die alle Freitags mittags schon zu haben und die haben auch noch Mittwochs nachmittags zu. Ich könnte dir noch eine ganze Reihe aufzählen. Es soll sogar bei der Stadt Bonn genug Leute geben die Freitags gar nicht arbeiten. Aber man kann es ja auch so sehen du kannst ja täglich um 3 Uhr morgens anfangen dann kannst du Nachmittags auch Rad fahren.

Ganz liebe Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2011)

Moin,
das Wetter ist sich zwar nicht ganz einig, ob es den Vorhersagen entspricht, aber hier mal der Termin für Mittwoch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11094

Wird hm lastiger als letzte Woche und es werden auch wieder ein paar steile Berge dabei sein 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stephan1948 (18. Juli 2011)

Jemand der wie gewohnt am Dienstag ne Runde drehen will??


----------



## Merlin (18. Juli 2011)

Wettertechnisch sieht es morgen nicht nach fahren aus, zumindest hab ich keinen Bock. Mittwoch muss ich schauen, schätze aber, dass die Motivation nicht viiiiel höher sein wird...


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin für heute Abend auch raus. Muss noch Vorbereitungen treffen, für den Urlaub.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## shmee (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter bis heute Abend hält, werde ich ne Runde Technik üben gehen. Beueler Rheinufer, bisschen Mäuerchen springen etc. Jemand Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

...leider kein Radel am Start...

Was ist mit dir mit morgen?

grüße


----------



## shmee (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich morgen dabei.


----------



## Sechser (19. Juli 2011)

Würde heute auch gerne ein wenig Technik üben, kann aber leider nicht.
Morgen ja (je nach Wetter).


----------



## Stephan1948 (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich heute am Rheinufer dabei. Wann bist Du da??


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> 15.30h könnte ich in Königswinter an der Fähre sein, falls sie pünktlich übersetzt.
> Ansonsten auch 15.45h in Ramersdorf.
> Tempo hört sich gut an


 
schöne Tour gestern, Breiberge aufwärts haben doch auch ihren Reiz ...


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> schöne Tour gestern, Breiberge aufwärts haben doch auch ihren Reiz ...



ähm, wie meinen???

Einmal verfahren? 

Das ist kein guter Plan sowas...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (19. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> schöne Tour gestern, Breiberge aufwärts haben doch auch ihren Reiz ...



ich fands auch prima, war ne zügige Tour!!

Nur zum Ende hin war bei dir mal wieder die Luft raus


----------



## shmee (19. Juli 2011)

Stephan1948 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich heute am Rheinufer dabei. Wann bist Du da??



Lass mal 18:30 am Chinaschiff treffen, dann schauen wir, wo wir uns überall auf die Nase legen.


----------



## shmee (19. Juli 2011)

So, Blick aufs Regenradar sagt, dass das kein kurzer Schauer bleibt, insofern gibt das heute wohl nichts. 

Man könnte fast meinen, die machen das Extra mit dem Wetter, den ganzen Tag gut so lange man im Büro sitzt und kaum ist man raus....


----------



## Melkweg (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn morgen gutes Wetter ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juli 2011)

Carsten, wie ist denn Dein Plan für morgen?Muß bis 19.00 arbeiten, wäre es möglich später dazuzustoßen?


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

Klar, kein Problem!

Drachenfels-Löwenburg, da kannst du dazustossen?

Ggf Ruf morgen mal an 

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Klar, kein Problem!
> 
> Drachenfels-Löwenburg, da kannst du dazustossen?
> 
> ...



Guter Plan, allerdings soll es ja morgen aus Eimern regnen!


----------



## Stephan1948 (20. Juli 2011)

Sollte das Wetter ein einsehen haben und wir einen relativ trockenen Abend haben bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2011)

Schnickschnack, 
sollen nur 2 l werden 

Ich schlage analog Toms Methode vor, um 17.30 Uhr hier Bescheid zu geben...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Markus2700 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich würd auch gern mitfahren. Hoffe, ich schaff das bis 18:30 Uhr, ansonsten schick ich dir ne SMS (@Sun909), dass ihr nicht unnötig warten müßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2011)

so, schaut halbwegs trocken aus und von Süden her auch wieder heller 

Ergo sage ich bis gleich!

grüße


----------



## Sechser (20. Juli 2011)

- Erst zu spät gekommen (Danke fürs Warten)
- dann auf die Fresse gefallen (Danke Rebecca-Trail)
- und am Ende noch ein Plattfuß (Danke Chris)

War wohl nicht mein Tag ...


----------



## Merlin (21. Juli 2011)

Jerry, Jerry...


----------



## shmee (21. Juli 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> - Erst zu spät gekommen (Danke fürs Warten)
> - dann auf die Fresse gefallen (Danke Rebecca-Trail)
> - und am Ende noch ein Plattfuß (Danke Chris)
> 
> War wohl nicht mein Tag ...



Ist ja alles gut gegangen, oder hast du noch unentdeckte Blessuren gefunden?


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2011)

Tja,

da die Ausschreibung mit Treffpunkt ja nicht von allen gelesen wurde, schreiben wir das demnächst auch noch hier rein 

So fehlten uns am Treffpunkt in Köwi erstmal ein paar Mitfahrer, die dann aber noch nachhetzten oder wir später an der Löwenburg einsammelten.

Nur Barbara war nicht da... Dafür die Sonne, sehr fein.

Nach erstem Warmfahren über Eselsweg mußten wir leider den Drachenfels auslassen, Steinschlag oder zumindest ein breites Gatter versperrte uns den Weg...

Hoffe, der "Rest" der steilen und weniger steilen Berge hat euch trotzdem gefallen. 

Aber Jerry, wo bist du im Rebecca-Trail gelandet??? Hinweg? Rückweg? Hat der Chris auf dem Weg zum Braten noch einen Abstecher gemacht?

@Chris/Tom:
Der Trail vom Parkplatz geht leider in der Links-Variante (anstatt rechts durchs Gebüsch und den dezent steilen Villenberg hoch) nur noch ein kleines Stück runter, dann kommt man an die Straße, kann aber problemlos die paar HM bis zum Ölberg(einstieg) wieder hochkurbeln; den wir dann auch noch unter die Räder genommen haben und ein paar der Nachtbiker getroffen haben, die Vanessa gleich heimliches Training in "fremden" Gefilden unterstellten 

Sehr schönen Rückweg durch den Ennert noch gezeigt bekommen, Chris, das wäre was für dich!

Bis nächste Woche zur Tour ohne Hassberge dann...

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2011)

Ah, noch vergessen....
Angesichts der Wettervorhersage und dass ich Dienstag noch nicht sicher kann, habe ich mal einen Termin für Donnerstag eingestellt.

Treffpunkt für die Nicht-Leser in KöWi und um 18.00 Uhr !!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12012


----------



## shmee (21. Juli 2011)

Wir sind natürlich durch den Ennert zurückgerollt, so viel Zeit war ja noch. Wasserfälle, Stenzel steil und Rebecca waren zu verlockend. 

Und da hat es den Jerry dann im Rebecca-Trail zerlegt. Da er Schlusslicht war, hat leider keiner gesehen, wie er gekäfert hat. Er sagte was von "Mein Rad ist links weitergefahren, ich bin aber rechts lang". 

Ist ja zum Glück ohne größere Schäden geblieben.


----------



## Sechser (21. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber Jerry, wo bist du im Rebecca-Trail gelandet??? Hinweg? Rückweg?



Natürlich auf dem Rückweg, denn auf dem Hinweg waren wir ja noch mit dir zusammen und da sind wir doch fast ausschließlich steil bergauf gefahren, oder?

Wer hatte sich eigentlich letztens über die Unberechenbarkeit des Fat Alberts beschwert? Chris, warst Du das nicht? 
Genau das habe ich gestern gehabt. Es war eigentlich nur ein kleiner Linksschlenker, aber in dem Moment hat mich der Grip des vorderen Alberts verlassen. Mein Rad wollte lieber nach rechts weiterrutschen, während ich schon nach links unterwegs war. Satte Bremsung mit beiden Händen hingelegt  aber solange ich noch tippen kann ...


----------



## Luanna (21. Juli 2011)

Ja, es war eine sehr nette Runde gestern mit schönen Bergen und schönen Trails. Gut, dass wir euch noch getroffen haben!!
Vielen Dank auch für den Hinweis an die Nicht- Leser!
Werd euch das nächste Mal hoffentlich sofort finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Carsten, das hat folgende Bewandnis:da ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und es morgens verdammt düster aussah, hatte ich keine Lust völlig umsonst mit meinem doch nicht gerade federleichten MB anzureisen.
wer konnte denn ahnen, daß die Sonne scheinen würde !


----------



## Artig (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, würde gerne mal mit Euch losziehen, die Frage ist nur, schaffe ich es als Crossbiker Eure Trails zu fahren? Und noch dazu als Anfänger?

LG,
Christian


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

unsere Wege sind ehrlich gesagt nicht Crossbike geeignet. Ein MTB ist für die Teilnahme daher schon Pflicht!


----------



## Artig (22. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, dann muss ich mir wohl doch noch nächstes Jahr nen gescheites Fully kaufen


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Lieber Carsten, das hat folgende Bewandnis:da ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und es morgens verdammt düster aussah, hatte ich keine Lust völlig umsonst mit meinem doch nicht gerade federleichten MB anzureisen.
> wer konnte denn ahnen, daß die Sonne scheinen würde !



...wenn (B)Engel reisen  ...

Gruesse und dann bis nächste Woche?


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wenn (B)Engel reisen  ...
> 
> Gruesse und dann bis nächste Woche?



Schon angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2011)

Moin,
angesichts der Wettervorhersage werde ich morgen wohl ein Ründchen drehen. 

Start ab Ramersdorf (!!!), 18.30 Uhr. Wildes hoch und runter (Schoner nicht schlecht...), 30km, 700HM+.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12021

Termin für Donnerstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12012 bleibt erstmal stehen. 

Start dort ist KöWi und 18.00 Uhr, nur so für die nicht-lesende Fraktion 

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## NoJan (25. Juli 2011)

Sofern es die Arbeit diese Woche zulässt, bin ich bei beiden gerne dabei


----------



## route61 (25. Juli 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir haben aber gelernt, dass man nicht genug Glieder, also Kettenglieder, dabei haben kann (nur um das Niveau vom dunklen Wald aufzugreifen ).
> ...
> ...


 
Hättste mal das Stück Kette von mir neulich mitgenommen  als wir mein Rad zum Singlespeeder umgebaut haben.






Wenigstens haste neulich nicht Deine Bolzen verschossen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Donnerstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12012 bleibt erstmal stehen.
> 
> Start dort ist KöWi und 18.00 Uhr, nur so für die nicht-lesende Fraktion
> 
> Frohes Schaffen!



Damits auch wirklich langsam wird, hab ich mich mal angemeldet 

CU
die Berghochschnecke


----------



## Markus2700 (26. Juli 2011)

Der P+R Parkplatz in Ramersdorf bzw. Oberkassel ist das diese Straße hier ?

Oberkasseler Straße, 53227 Bonn

Sorry aber bin total ortsunkundig


----------



## NoJan (26. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Markus

Genau richtig, direkt an der Haltestelle Rammersdorf (gegenüber des DeteCon Gebäudes). Alternativ, 5. Post von oben, hat Merlin eine Karte in seinen Fotos hinterlegt.

vg Jan


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Markus,
ja, das ist richtig, ansonsten einfach anrufen, Nr. hast du ja?

@Lissy: Das passt schon, wir machen dann ein wenig Alpencross-Intervall-Training mit dir 

Wg. heute Abend: Sch... auf das Wetter, ich fahre, wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet. Muß ja mal die Reifen auf Schlammtauglichkeit testen...

Schaut um 17.30 Uhr nochmal rein, wenn ich bis dahin nicht absage, fahren wir.

bis später!


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2011)

so,
alles hell, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, ergo packe ich den Kram gleich mal aus dem Auto...

bis gleich!


----------



## Markus2700 (26. Juli 2011)

Ah ok. Mal schaun ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2011)

Soderle,
gestern sind wir dann mal ohne Sturz ins Ziel gekommen 

Bei acht Leuten, leicht rutschigem Bodenbelag und zunehmender Dunkelheit auf dem letzten Trail keine ganz schlechte Leistung. 

Der "neue" Trail braucht noch ein wenig Sägearbeit und runter wäre es wahrscheinlich schöner, aber ein wenig müßt ihr halt leiden, wenn ihr mitfahrt.

Für Donnerstag schaut es aktuell noch durchwachsen aus, mal sehen, wie es morgen ist. 

Wie gehabt, bis 17.30 Uhr hier bitte nochmal reinschauen und dran denken, KöWi!

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Ausrutscher am Rebecca-Trail letzte Woche hatte doch unangenehmere Folgen. Ein kleiner Kratzer unterhalb der Kniescheibe hat sich wohl als Einfallstor für Bakterien geeignet. 
Seit gestern dickes Knie, Schleimbeutelentzündung. Morgen wird im Waldkrankenhaus entschieden, ob geschnippelt wird.
Das klingt also erst einmal nach einer kleinen Radfahr-Auszeit.

Und was lernen wir daraus? Wenn ihr euch mal hinlegt, zieht vorher noch die Schoner hoch ...


----------



## Merlin (27. Juli 2011)

Jerry, ja so ein Mist. Ich wünsche dir, dass nicht viel gemacht werden muss und dann schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> Mein Ausrutscher am Rebecca-Trail letzte Woche hatte doch unangenehmere Folgen. Ein kleiner Kratzer unterhalb der Kniescheibe hat sich wohl als Einfallstor für Bakterien geeignet.
> Seit gestern dickes Knie, Schleimbeutelentzündung. Morgen wird im Waldkrankenhaus entschieden, ob geschnippelt wird.
> Das klingt also erst einmal nach einer kleinen Radfahr-Auszeit.
> 
> Und was lernen wir daraus? Wenn ihr euch mal hinlegt, zieht vorher noch die Schoner hoch ...



Bzw. immer schön Octenisept mit dabei haben, dann klappts auch mit diesen lästigen Kokken!
Gute Besserung und hoffentlich geht´s ohne OP!


----------



## shmee (28. Juli 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> Mein Ausrutscher am Rebecca-Trail letzte Woche hatte doch unangenehmere Folgen. Ein kleiner Kratzer unterhalb der Kniescheibe hat sich wohl als Einfallstor für Bakterien geeignet.
> Seit gestern dickes Knie, Schleimbeutelentzündung. Morgen wird im Waldkrankenhaus entschieden, ob geschnippelt wird.
> Das klingt also erst einmal nach einer kleinen Radfahr-Auszeit.
> 
> Und was lernen wir daraus? Wenn ihr euch mal hinlegt, zieht vorher noch die Schoner hoch ...



Oh man Jerry, so ein Mist! Gute Besserung und hoffentlich geht es ohne Schnippelei über die Bühne.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> Mein Ausrutscher am Rebecca-Trail letzte Woche hatte doch unangenehmere Folgen. Ein kleiner Kratzer unterhalb der Kniescheibe hat sich wohl als Einfallstor für Bakterien geeignet.
> Seit gestern dickes Knie, Schleimbeutelentzündung. Morgen wird im Waldkrankenhaus entschieden, ob geschnippelt wird.
> Das klingt also erst einmal nach einer kleinen Radfahr-Auszeit.
> 
> Und was lernen wir daraus? Wenn ihr euch mal hinlegt, zieht vorher noch die Schoner hoch ...



Jerry, Jerry, auch fallen will gelernt sein 

Solltest du dir von Rebecca (gibbet die eigentlich noch???) mal zeigen lassen, die kann fallen, ohne dass Rad oder Fahrerin einen Kratzer abkriegen...

Toi Toi Toi, dass du um das schnipplen drum herum kommst!

wg. heute abend: 
Weiß nicht, welches Wetterprogramm ihr habt, aber bei mir reicht es von Schauer bis ganz bäh... 

Mal sehn, was sich so im Laufe des Tages tut.

Samstag: 
Werde Samstag mit Helge die Gegend Hennef, Siegburg, HoChi etc. unsicher machen. 1000HM, 50km werden es sicherlich werden. 
Start gegen 12 Uhr in Hennef Bhf.

Tempo wird eher gemütlich, Schoner sind praktisch. Wer Lust hat, hier oder per TEL/PN melden. 

grüße


----------



## NoJan (28. Juli 2011)

Trotz Regen/Gewitter Vorhersage hat es heut nicht geregnet und mir scheint die Sonne ins Büro. Warum heut Abend also nicht wagen? 

Bin um ca. 17:40 Uhr unter der Südbrücke und warte ggf. auf die Mitfahrer aus Beuel.


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,
wie schaut's im 7GB mit dem Wetter aus?
Bei uns in Seelscheid ist es duster, es blitzt und donnert. 
Wollte eigentlich heute Abend mitfahren, aber wenn's kracht mag ich nicht. Hab mich daher auch noch nicht angemeldet.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2011)

Tja,
aktuell sonnig und sehr warm...

Richtung Süden kann aber durchaus was aufziehen, ist zumindest so angekündigt 

Mal schauen, was kommt, ggf. kurz telefonisch melden, ich mache mich um 17.15 auf den Weg...

grüße


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juli 2011)

Jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Da bin ich schon nass vom Räder aufladen. Werde dann wohl eher nicht kommen. Schade, hab endlich mal Zeit, und dann so ein Mistwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Da bin ich schon nass vom Räder aufladen. Werde dann wohl eher nicht kommen. Schade, hab endlich mal Zeit, und dann so ein Mistwetter.



Sitze in Holzlar und sehe die düsteren Wolken ins 7GB ziehen.  Bin grad ziemlich unentschlossen. Etwas Regen ist ja kein Problem, aber aus Eimern mit Gewitter muß ich nicht haben


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2011)

Update vom "Vor"-7GB - Wetteraußenstelle Holzlar:

Regen und Gewitter

Darauf hab ich keinen Bock (auch wenn ich ein Alpen-Intervall-Training brauchen könnte ;-)

Vielleicht starte ich ja nach dem Guss. Soll ja nach Wetter.com um ca. 19:00 Uhr durch sein.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2011)

Tja,
ich habe den Termin für 18.00 Uhr jetzt mal gecancelt. 

In Beuel fängt es an zu Gewittern, Regenradar sagt für mehr als eine Stunde Regen an, das macht leider nicht wirklich Sinn... 

Sollte jemand fahren wollen, dann bitte untereinander in Verbindung setzen.

Ich sag dann mal bis Samstag oder bis nächste Woche oder oder.

grüße


----------



## NoJan (28. Juli 2011)

Ist wohl das Vernünftigste. Vielleicht bis Samstag


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal bis Samstag oder bis nächste Woche oder oder.
> 
> grüße



Kann am Samstag leider nicht, aber vielleicht kannst Du oder Helge mir mal den Track mailen ?
Hätte am Sonntag Zeit für eine längere Tour mit Alpen-Intervall-Training


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Kann am Samstag leider nicht, aber vielleicht kannst Du oder Helge mir mal den Track mailen ?
> Hätte am Sonntag Zeit für eine längere Tour mit Alpen-Intervall-Training


 
Kann am Samstag auch nicht. Sonntag würde ich auch gerne was Längeres fahren. Vielleicht mag Carsten ja am Sonntag fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> ich habe den Termin für 18.00 Uhr jetzt mal gecancelt.
> 
> In Beuel fängt es an zu Gewittern, Regenradar sagt für mehr als eine Stunde Regen an, das macht leider nicht wirklich Sinn...
> ...



Leider völlig umsonst mit dem MB angereist, aber ich bin schon vom Roisdorfer Bahnhof bis zuhause klitschnass  geworden ( Strecke 800 Meter ).Driss Sommer!
Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten!
Gute, sturzfreie Tour und gutes Wetter, Prognose ist ja eher bescheiden!


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2011)

nabend!

war dann doch noch mit dem rad unterwegs. aber das mit den dünnen reifen. diesmal hatte das wetter auch mal was gutes zu bieten. im 7.gebirge am einkehrhäuschen war alles am dampfen. wie in einem dampfbad. aber oben auf dem petersberg sah das richtig geil aus. als wenn man über den wolken fahren würde. sowas kennt man ja eigentlich nur aus den alpen. leider keine kamera dabei

bis denne

Jerry: hoffe, dir geht es besser und es mußte nicht geschnippelt werden.

ciao thomas


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2011)

Jo,
da dampfte ganz gut gestern was aus den Wäldern rauf. Um sieben Uhr war der "Spaß" mit Regen ja auch vorbei...

Leider rund um Bonn das totale Verkehrschaos auf den Autobahnen, eine wahre Freude 

Für morgen und Sonntag ist es zumindest trocken angesagt bei Temperaturen, die eher die Übergangskleidung verlangen. Nun denn, hockt man nicht so lange im Biergarten herum...

Nun denn, dann ggf. bis morgen oder sonst ein entspanntes WE.

grüße


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Kann am Samstag auch nicht. Sonntag würde ich auch gerne was Längeres fahren. Vielleicht mag Carsten ja am Sonntag fahren?



ups, noch vergessen:

Sonntag ist aufgrund des Samstag-Abendprogramms sehr unklar... 

Ausserdem hatte ich mit Helge den Samstag fix gemacht, sorry!

Aber beizeiten werde ich mich da auch nochmals herumtreiben und kann euch dann ja nochmal mitnehmen...

grüße


----------



## NoJan (30. Juli 2011)

Soooo nach gefühlten 60 Kilometer (dürften bei uns letzten drei um die 55 gewesen sein) und 6 Stunden Fahrzeit, endlich runter vom Bock 

Ein Dank geht hierbei in Richtung von Carsten die tollen Trails und neue Hassberge (alleine, ohne GPS werde ich diese wohl nicht wieder finden)

Ein paar Bilder habe ich machen können, weitere sind im Album zu finden:
Kurz nach dem Start, irgendwo zwischen Hennef und Köln (da war das Shirt noch weiß)



Melanie auf einer tollen! Passage auf dem Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad:



Carsten fliegt mit einem Lächeln durch die Luft (größere Auflösung) 




weils so schön war, hier noch mal animiert (Ladezeit, dauert ggf. etwas)





so und nun wieder ab aufs Sofa, bis zum nächsten Mal.

Jan


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2011)

Ohhhh, ein animierter Carsten  Schöne Bilder, Jan!

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an den Guide  Sehr schöne Tour bei bestem deutschen Sommerwetter (immerhin hat es nicht geregnet). Die Drachenschanze müssen wir definitiv noch mal ausgeschlafen und mit Protektoren besuchen gehen!!!!!

Viele Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## ultra2 (31. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir Danke an Carsten fürs Mitnehmen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Juli 2011)

hi

was ist mit dienstag abend??? wetter soll je ENDLICH mal schöne werden.

ciao thomas


----------



## Merlin (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich bin dabei! Hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12054


----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Jan



Ui Respekt, die Stelle ist echt heikel. Bin sie noch nicht gefahren, finde momentan nebenan die Alternative spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. August 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> was ist mit dienstag abend??? wetter soll je ENDLICH mal schöne werden.
> 
> ciao thomas



äh Tom,
du hast für den 03.08. (Mittwoch!) terminiert...???

grüße


----------



## Sechser (1. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dabei! Hier der Termin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12054



Ich kann mich leider nicht anmelden. 
OP ist höchstwahrscheinlich abgewendet  aber: "68 Wochen keinen Sport".

Bin dann spätetestens im Winter wieder dabei ...



ps.  ... oder komme direkt zum Bundeshäuschen.


----------



## sun909 (1. August 2011)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich kann mich leider nicht anmelden.
> OP ist höchstwahrscheinlich abgewendet  aber: "68 Wochen keinen Sport".
> 
> Bin dann spätetestens im Winter wieder dabei ...
> ...



Schöne Sch...! 

Was haben die Götter in weiß denn diagnostiziert?

Hat "Rebecca" ja ganze Arbeit geleistet...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (1. August 2011)

Danke Carsten für den Hinweis. Ich habe den Eintrag geändert, denn gefahren wird am Dienstag!


----------



## Sechser (1. August 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was haben die GÃ¶tter in weiÃ denn diagnostiziert?



Bursitis prÃ¤patellaris â SchleimbeutelentzÃ¼ndung an der Kniescheibe. (Oder frei nach Redfraggle: Mich hat eine Bakterie gebissen.)
(Damit kann man nicht mal richtig angeben ... DafÃ¼r weiÃ ich jetzt, was eine tanzende Patella ist.)


----------



## Stephan1948 (1. August 2011)

nach ein paar schönen Tagen in den Alpen bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei


----------



## surftigresa (1. August 2011)

Sehr geil!!! Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Stephan1948 (2. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!! Wo ist das denn?



die Bilder stammen aus Ischgl


----------



## LukePC (2. August 2011)

Bilder sehen ja toll aus. Muss auch irgenwann mal in die Alpen - aber jetzt bald steht erstmal anderer Urlaub an.

Bis später - aber wartet nicht zu lang, falls es doch nicht klappt xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. August 2011)

Ihr Lieben,

entschuldigt bitte, dass ich heute so früh abgeknickt bin. Der Nachmittag mit Gartenarbeit in der prallen Sonne war wohl doch etwas viel - Sonnenstich lässt grüßen. Jedenfalls ging bei mir abends nix mehr.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben,
> 
> entschuldigt bitte, dass ich heute so früh abgeknickt bin. Der Nachmittag mit Gartenarbeit in der prallen Sonne war wohl doch etwas viel - Sonnenstich lässt grüßen. Jedenfalls ging bei mir abends nix mehr.



Viiieel trinken, gute Besserung!


----------



## blitzfitz (2. August 2011)

Gute Besserung, Tom.

Wir haben die ganze Zeit an Dich gedacht. Auch im Biergarten. 

Ralf



Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben,
> 
> entschuldigt bitte, dass ich heute so früh abgeknickt bin. Der Nachmittag mit Gartenarbeit in der prallen Sonne war wohl doch etwas viel - Sonnenstich lässt grüßen. Jedenfalls ging bei mir abends nix mehr.


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Auch im Biergarten.
> 
> Ralf



DAS hat mich eigentlich nur dazu gebracht, überhaupt noch aufs Rad zu steigen. Um, wie Barbara schon angebracht hat, genug zu trinken.


----------



## joscho (3. August 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Tom.
> 
> Wir haben die ganze Zeit an Dich gedacht. Auch im Biergarten.
> 
> Ralf



Hm, ich habe immer nur irgendwas von einem Billy gehört


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> DAS hat mich eigentlich nur dazu gebracht, überhaupt noch aufs Rad zu steigen. Um, wie Barbara schon angebracht hat, genug zu trinken.



Tom Tom, und das im Urlaub 

Da hast du ja fast Glück, dass es heute regnet und du dem Garten fernbleiben darfst...

Gute Besserung an der Stelle dann mal!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. August 2011)

...heute jemand?

gruesse


----------



## shmee (4. August 2011)

Jup, gern, aber kann hier frühestens 18:00 raus, daher lieber ab Ramersdorf.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (4. August 2011)

Hallo,
morgen, 15h:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12069

Wer macht mit?


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2011)

Hi Wolfgang,
passt bei mir leider zeitlich heute nicht ganz...

Dir viel Spaß beim Höhenmetersammeln!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen, 15h:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12069
> ...



Bin leider mal wieder beim Zahnarzt!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. August 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> beim Zahnarzt


gute Besserung!!


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> gute Besserung!!



Danke, war mal wieder alles halb so wild!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. August 2011)

Hallo, 
das war ein schönes Höhenmetersammeln:









Sogar mit Fußpilz:




bis demnächst...


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2011)

Wollte morgen mal wieder was springen gehen in Berkum. Hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen? Wollte gegen 17 Uhr 30 bis 18 Uhr los. Nach dem schönen We ist mal wieder das angenehmere biken angesagt.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## shmee (9. August 2011)

Hey Micha, da bin ich doch gern dabei. Hoffentlich ist's nicht zu schlammig da. 

Ich komme dann einfach nach, weiß noch nicht, ob ich hier um 17:30 schon los komme, wird wohl eher 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Hey Micha, da bin ich doch gern dabei. Hoffentlich ist's nicht zu schlammig da.
> 
> Ich komme dann einfach nach, weiß noch nicht, ob ich hier um 17:30 schon los komme, wird wohl eher 18 Uhr.



Ok wir sehen uns dann morgen. Bringe dir dann auch deine Lampen mit.

Grüsse


----------



## Markus2700 (11. August 2011)

Hi Leute. Fährt jemand am WE im 7gb ?


----------



## NoJan (11. August 2011)

Markus2700 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Fährt jemand am WE im 7gb ?



Hey Markus, 

jo - weiß nur noch nicht genau wann (mache das vom Wetter abhängig).
Wenn du magst, kannst du dich dran hängen ;-)


----------



## Markus2700 (11. August 2011)

Jo cool. Samstag oder wann hatteste gedacht ....natürlich nur sofern das Wetter mitmacht ?


----------



## NoJan (12. August 2011)

Zum Beispiel, laut Vorhersage soll es Vormittags ganz gut werden


----------



## Markus2700 (12. August 2011)

Also Morgen kann ich ab ca. 13 Uhr, muss vorher nochs Auto vonner Inspektion abholen.


----------



## Markus2700 (12. August 2011)

Änderung: Habs Auto vorhin schon holen können. Bin also Morgen dann zeitlich flexibel.

Hab dir mal meine Nummer geschickt, da können wir uns besser kurzschließen.


----------



## Sechser (13. August 2011)

Hallooo! Wasn los hier? Wo ist denn der ganze Rest der Truppe? 
Alle im Urlaub oder bei der Gartenarbeit???
Wenn ich schon nicht selbst fahren kann, will ich ja wenigsten was darüber lesen ...


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

Tja, dieser Sommer läd nicht sooo zum fahren ein, deswegen ist es wohl auch eher ruhig. Aber es bleibt die Hoffnung auf einen goldenen Herbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2011)

@Sechser:
Meine letzte Biketour hat auch eher an Winterpokal erinnert:












Vielleicht tröstet Dich das ja ein bisschen. Wenigstens verpasst Du diesen "Sommer" nicht allzu viel 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Sechser (13. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Meine letzte Biketour hat auch eher an Winterpokal erinnert:



Stimmt  ich vermute, dass es zur Zeit im 7gb wettertechnisch ähnlich aussieht ... vielleicht etwas brauner und matschiger


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tja, dieser Sommer läd nicht sooo zum fahren ein, deswegen ist es wohl auch eher ruhig. Aber es bleibt die Hoffnung auf einen goldenen Herbst!



Der muß einfach gut werden, oder ich krieg Depressionen!


----------



## Tobert (14. August 2011)

Eigentlich ideales Wetter, um meine nagelneue Ganzkörper-Regenkleidung zu testen ... so richtig Lust habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2011)

Ja, die Wetterprognosen für nächste Woche sind doch noch recht undurchsichtig. Daher warte ich auch erstmal ab. Sollte sich abzeichnen, dass es gegen Mitte der Woche besser wird, dann würde ich wieder ne Tour anbieten...


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2011)

Ich wäre für Dienstag da ich Mittwoch mal wieder nach Berkum will.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (15. August 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Dienstag da ich Mittwoch mal wieder nach Berkum will.
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Ich bin auch für Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag, da ich Mittwoch tanzen gehe .

Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt ja auch nur noch bei 20% ab morgen Mittag .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2011)

Hmmm, bei mir eher zweite Wochenhälfte...

A propos, möchte jemand hier nochmal die MT4 ausprobieren? Aktuell wär'se wieder frei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2011)

Ich setze mal was rein für morgen ab NGt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2011)

termin steht für morgen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12104


----------



## NoJan (15. August 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> termin steht für morgen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12104




Fährt einer von euch beiden von Beuel aus?


----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei mir eher zweite Wochenhälfte...
> 
> A propos, möchte jemand hier nochmal die MT4 ausprobieren? Aktuell wär'se wieder frei.



Donnerstag fänd ich cool, allerdings soll das Wetter da  ja schon wieder schlechter sein!
Mittwoch könnte ich mich um 19.00 einklinken!
Habe MB-Entzug!


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2011)

Bei mir läuft es eher auf Mittwoch hinaus, 19 Uhr wäre auch o.k.

Hätte noch jemand Lust, dann mache ich nen Termin draus...?


----------



## TiredPluemo (16. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es eher auf Mittwoch hinaus, 19 Uhr wäre auch o.k.
> 
> Hätte noch jemand Lust, dann mache ich nen Termin draus...?



MT4, was ist das für eine Strecke? Wenn sie wenig bis kaum Uphill-lastig ist könnte ich mich anschließen, da ich ein nicht so Uphill-taugliches Setup habe.

Habe aktuell auch leider nur eine "Nuss-Schale", daher hoffe ich, dass die Strecke schön flowig ist und nicht "zu" schnell .


----------



## NoJan (16. August 2011)

TiredPluemo schrieb:


> MT4, was ist das für eine Strecke? Wenn sie wenig bis kaum Uphill-lastig ist könnte ich mich anschließen, da ich ein nicht so Uphill-taugliches Setup habe.
> 
> Habe aktuell auch leider nur eine "Nuss-Schale", daher hoffe ich, dass die Strecke schön flowig ist und nicht "zu" schnell .



http://www.mission-performance.com/de/produkte/mt4.html


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2011)

Wir fahren doch immer einiges hoch, d.h. nur runter is nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (16. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch beiden von Beuel aus?



Nein, fahre von Niederbachem ... wat is denn mit dem Shmee?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es eher auf Mittwoch hinaus, 19 Uhr wäre auch o.k.
> 
> Hätte noch jemand Lust, dann mache ich nen Termin draus...?



Kann leider Mittwoch nicht da ich da in Berkum fahre. Es sei denn ihr wolltet da dann auch fahren bzw hüpfen

Könnten uns aber danach noch treffen.


Grüsse Micha


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es eher auf Mittwoch hinaus, 19 Uhr wäre auch o.k.
> 
> Hätte noch jemand Lust, dann mache ich nen Termin draus...?


 
Habe für Mi. große Lust; geht es auch früher? Soll zudem später gewittern ...


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2011)

Also, unten der Termin für morgen, 19 Uhr. Viel früher geht bei mir nicht und ich hätte doch gerne die Barbara dabei...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12113


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, unten der Termin für morgen, 19 Uhr. Viel früher geht bei mir nicht und ich hätte doch gerne die Barbara dabei...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12113


 
Bin dabei! Falls jemand früher kann (ab 18 Uhr), um 1-2 nette Trails zu fahren, bin ich per PN zu erreichen.


----------



## shmee (17. August 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Nein, fahre von Niederbachem ... wat is denn mit dem Shmee?



Der shmee ist die ganze Woche in München auf Schulung und mach Abends alternative Sportarten mit Weißbier und bayrischem Essen. Die nächste Woche sitz ich dann wahrscheinlich die ganze Woche auf dem Rad, um die 10kg wieder loszuwerden


----------



## Redfraggle (18. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, unten der Termin für morgen, 19 Uhr. Viel früher geht bei mir nicht und ich hätte doch gerne die Barbara dabei...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12113



Sorry Tom, daß ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe.Habe es arbeitstechnisch nicht geschafft.Hoffe ihr seid gestern trocken geblieben,hat ja doch ganz schön geplästert!


----------



## Merlin (18. August 2011)

Hallo Barbara,

schade, dass du es nicht geschafft hast. Wir sind mehr oder weniger trocken geblieben, auf dem Rückweg hat es etwas genieselt. Aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> schade, dass du es nicht geschafft hast. Wir sind mehr oder weniger trocken geblieben, auf dem Rückweg hat es etwas genieselt. Aber nicht der Rede wert.


 
... und die nächtliche Abfahrt durch den bekannten und nicht zu benennenden trail war für mich ohne Licht (selber Schuld!) interessant; ein echtes Fahren nach Gehör + Gefühl ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2011)

So Kinner´s wie sieht es morgen aus? Ne schnelle Runde zum Biergarten?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinner´s wie sieht es morgen aus? Ne schnelle Runde zum Biergarten?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Jo, binnisch dabei


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2011)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch, kann es aber erst heute abend definitiv sagen. Kann dann gerne eine Runde ausschreiben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch, kann es aber erst heute abend definitiv sagen. Kann dann gerne eine Runde ausschreiben.



sehr schön


----------



## Stephan1948 (22. August 2011)

ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2011)

Also, ich habe den Termin für morgen eingegeben, sollte schon klappen. Tempo diesmal LANGSAM, was ich auch ernst meine. Über Biergarten und Co. wird dann wie immer spontan entschieden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, ich habe den Termin für morgen eingegeben, sollte schon klappen. Tempo diesmal LANGSAM, was ich auch ernst meine. Über Biergarten und Co. wird dann wie immer spontan entschieden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12140



da simmer dabei, dat is prima


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinner´s wie sieht es morgen aus? Ne schnelle Runde zum Biergarten?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Ihr könntet ja gut mal einen Biergarten in Köln ansteuern. Dann würde ich auch dazustossen....


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja gut mal einen Biergarten in Köln ansteuern. Dann würde ich auch dazustossen....



Im Winterpokal wieder!


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, ich habe den Termin für morgen eingegeben, sollte schon klappen. Tempo diesmal LANGSAM, was ich auch ernst meine. Über Biergarten und Co. wird dann wie immer spontan entschieden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12140



Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren, muß aber bis 19.00 arbeiten.Vielleicht
klappt es ja, daß ich später dazustoße.Habe Angelas oder Michas Handynummer, Deine leider nicht.Melde mich dann.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, ich habe den Termin für morgen eingegeben, sollte schon klappen. Tempo diesmal LANGSAM, was ich auch ernst meine. Über Biergarten und Co. wird dann wie immer spontan entschieden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12140


 
Sah bis heute morgen gut aus, aber nun ist die Arbeitslage "verändert"; falls ich es schaffe, komme ich spontan vorbei ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja gut mal einen Biergarten in Köln ansteuern. Dann würde ich auch dazustossen....



Könnten wir, machen wir aber nicht


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2011)

Ihr Lieben, derzeit gewittert es hier in Bonn. Bei Gewitter wird natürlich nicht gefahren. Warten wir also erstmal ab, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt - Entscheidung dann spätestens um 17.30 Uhr. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage (was ich nicht hoffe) wird dann aber gecancelt.


----------



## shmee (23. August 2011)

Ach, bis wir fahren ist das längst durchgezogen. Dann ist es vielleicht auch ein wenig kühler.


----------



## Freckles (23. August 2011)

Also hier in der Rheinaue ist es schon wieder/noch (?) ok ....


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2011)

Ja, hoffe ich auch. Warten wirs ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (23. August 2011)

Hier kommt grad ein bisschen was runter, aber nichts, was mich beunruhigt.


----------



## shmee (23. August 2011)

So, hier in Bonn scheint die Sonne schon wieder, sieht so aus, als ob es das war.


----------



## Freckles (23. August 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> So, hier in Bonn scheint die Sonne schon wieder, sieht so aus, als ob es das war.



Glaube ich auch. Ich fahre übrigens direkt vom Bürro nach R'dorf.

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2011)

Hier regnet es mit Sonnenschein


----------



## Stephan1948 (23. August 2011)

nur die erhoffte Abkühlung hat der Regen dann doch nicht gebracht....bis gleich


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2011)

So, ich würde sagen, alles nach Plan. Nach der Rückfahrt von Godesberg kann ich zwar nicht behaupten, dass es da draussen sonderlich angenehm wäre, aber von Gewittern ist auch keine Spur mehr!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. August 2011)

So, Arbeit geschafft, Dienstagsrunde zwangsläufig versäumt. Morgen jemand am Start, so ab 17 oder 18 Uhr?


----------



## Redfraggle (24. August 2011)

Schön, endlich mal wieder im 7GB mit dabei gewesen zu sein.
Nochmal danke für´s Warten auf´m Petersberg und der Abschluß im Biergarten war auch sehr lustig!


----------



## Merlin (29. August 2011)

Ich habe den Termin für morgen eingestellt, in Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12160

Bitte daran denken, dass wir diesmal ab KöWi starten. Entsprechend auch etwas später (18.45 Uhr).

Fährt jemand von Beuel aus? Dann würde ich mich gerne ab Südbrücke anschließen. Wäre so gegen 18.25 Uhr unter der Brücke am Rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (29. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin für morgen eingestellt, in Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12160
> 
> Bitte daran denken, dass wir diesmal ab KöWi starten. Entsprechend auch etwas später (18.45 Uhr).
> ...



Hi Tom,
ich würde auch von der Arbeit starten, sprich Rheinaue. Dann werde ich auch gegen 18:25 unter der Brücke am Rhein auf der Ramersdorfer Seite sein .
Bis morgen!
Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stephan1948 (29. August 2011)

Hallo, bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Habe nen entzündeten Nerv in der Schulter und erstmal ne Woche Sportverbot 
Hoffe nächsten Dienstag dann wieder fit zu sein. 
Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter!!


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2011)

Was ist denn das heute für ein lahmer Haufen hier? Gerade einmal zwei Anmeldungen für heute abend...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. August 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was ist denn das heute für ein lahmer Haufen hier? Gerade einmal zwei Anmeldungen für heute abend...


 
Bin noch im Arbeitstermin, war deshalb gestern schon im Berg ...


----------



## Redfraggle (1. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was ist denn das heute für ein lahmer Haufen hier? Gerade einmal zwei Anmeldungen für heute abend...



Tja, dienstags ist halt ganz schlecht für mich!
Hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag zufahren?
Könnte allerdings sein, daß ich ( mal wieder ) zum Zahnarzt muß!


----------



## NoJan (2. September 2011)

bin morgen im 7gb unterwegs, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte => PN
zeitlich relativ flexibel, lieber früher als später da Sonne = warm/später = mehr Wanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. September 2011)

Ich habe jetzt schonmal einen Termin für Dienstag eingestellt, diesmal wie gewohnt ab Ramersdorf.

Wichtig: Die letzten beiden Abendrunden haben gezeigt, dass ab jetzt wieder eine Lampe nötig ist, zumindest für die letzte Abfahrt. Also bitte wieder dran denken!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12188


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2011)

Laut Wettervorhersage könnte es ab heute Nachmittag unangenehm werden - und ein wenig sieht es danach ja auch aus. Also haltet das Forum mal im Auge...


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2011)

Ihr Lieben, ich schaffe es heute nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro. Zudem macht mir auch das Regenradar Angst und Bange, daher sage ich den Termin heute ab...


----------



## Freckles (6. September 2011)

Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen aus? Sollen wir trotzdem fahren? Vorschlag wäre allerdings vom Nachtigallental aus.
Dann evtl um 18:45...


----------



## NoJan (6. September 2011)

wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Freckles (6. September 2011)

Dann lasst uns das so machen: 18:45 Eingang Nachtigallental


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2011)

ok bis gleich


----------



## kurvenkratzer (6. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute Spaß. Wegen des Wetters schlage ich was für Fr Nachmittag vor:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12202


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2011)

Ach Wolfgang, wer kann denn um diese Uhrzeit schon auf dem Bike sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach Wolfgang, wer kann denn um diese Uhrzeit schon auf dem Bike sitzen...


 
Mit ein bischen Glück ich; melde mich dann ...


----------



## NoJan (7. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute Spaß. Wegen des Wetters schlage ich was für



Wetter war toll


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Wetter war toll



Und der Rest auch


----------



## kurvenkratzer (7. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach Wolfgang, wer kann denn um diese Uhrzeit schon auf dem Bike sitzen...



Ich weiß, es ist etwas gemein aber am WE habe ich Familie...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute Spaß. Wegen des Wetters schlage ich was für Fr Nachmittag vor:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12202


 
Habe jetzt Klarheit; kann um 16 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein; paßt das?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. September 2011)

Hallo Bernd (und die anderen),
wir können um 16 Uhr eine "Haltestelle" anfahren, z.B. Margaretenhöhe.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd (und die anderen),
> wir können um 16 Uhr eine "Haltestelle" anfahren, z.B. Margaretenhöhe.



Hallo Wolfgang, könntest du mal auf die PN antworten?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd (und die anderen),
> wir können um 16 Uhr eine "Haltestelle" anfahren, z.B. Margaretenhöhe.


 
Wie heute besprochen: Sobald ich auf dem Sattel sitze, rufe ich zur weiteren Koordination an; werde so gegen 16 Uhr am oder im Nachtigallental sein. Bis morgen, Bernd.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2011)

Hat Jemand Lust morgen gegen 13 Uhr 30 ein wenig durch die 7 Berge zu fahren. Sollte allerdings etwas teschnicher sein.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (9. September 2011)

Hi Micha,

bin zwar zurück von Dienstreise, morgen aber auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen, sonst wäre ich gern mitgekommen.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## kurvenkratzer (9. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ...Wegen des Wetters schlage ich was für Fr Nachmittag vor...


Mit dem Wetter wars nicht wie geplant. Aber im Trocknen kann jeder...
War eine tolle Tour und ein tolles TEAM heute:






Mit den letzten 5 Spitzkehren des Petersberger Bittwegs sind auch 1200Hm zustande gekommen.
Bis demnächst!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter wars nicht wie geplant. Aber im Trocknen kann jeder...
> War eine tolle Tour und ein tolles TEAM heute:



Ach, da war ja der Carsten mit von der Partie!
Ich dachte schon der wäre ausgewandert!
Schön, daß ihr Spaß hattet!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter wars nicht wie geplant. Aber im Trocknen kann jeder...
> War eine tolle Tour und ein tolles TEAM heute:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Wolfgang, Danke für das Bild! Und im voraus Dank für die Vogesen-Tracks, die wir dann ab Freitag beim VogX sicher gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. September 2011)

Heute zwar Dienstag, aber wg. früherer Dunkelheit und anstehender Nachtschicht am Schreibtisch eine andere Zeit: Ist heute nachmittag jemand dabei, so ab 3 oder 4 bis 6 oder 7 Uhr?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. September 2011)

Also Kinner´s das war gestern ein perfekter Tag. Wetter gut, Strecken klasse und die Leute spitze. Dank an alle, gerne wieder.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. September 2011)

Fährt heute jemand im 7Gebirge?


----------



## NoJan (16. September 2011)

Ich schaffs heute nicht mehr, bin aber morgen unterwegs


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2011)

Termin für Dienstag, vorbehaltlich des Wetters:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12240

Denkt dran, der Herbst ist endgültig da und es ist um 20 Uhr stockdunkel. Also Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag, vorbehaltlich des Wetters:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12240
> 
> Denkt dran, der Herbst ist endgültig da und es ist um 20 Uhr stockdunkel. Also Licht nicht vergessen!



Also mir wäre der Mittwoch oder Donnerstag lieber. Sieht auch vom Wetter her recht gut aus.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2011)

Wegen mir ginge auch Mittwoch - kann ich ändern, wenn es keine Protestschreie gibt...?


----------



## shmee (18. September 2011)

Mittwoch ist mir auch recht, Donnerstag kann ich eher nicht.


----------



## Freckles (18. September 2011)

Ich kann leider weder noch, aber wenn ihr am Mittwoch über den Petersberg kommt, kann ich euch "Hallo" sagen. Wir haben da eine Veranstaltung vom Bürro .

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche euch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß!




Merlin schrieb:


> Wegen mir ginge auch Mittwoch - kann ich ändern, wenn es keine Protestschreie gibt...?


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2011)

Also, ich habe umgestellt auf Mittwoch.


----------



## Freckles (19. September 2011)

ok dann werde ich mich auch anmelden


----------



## Freckles (19. September 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> ok dann werde ich mich auch anmelden


 oh das bich ja gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. September 2011)

nu is alles wieder richtich


----------



## shmee (19. September 2011)

Schön, Micha führt Selbstgespräche.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. September 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Schön, Micha führt Selbstgespräche.



Wusstest du das nicht? Bäcker und Tennisspieler reden ständig mit sich selber


----------



## Merlin (19. September 2011)

Mehlstaub...


----------



## Stephan1948 (20. September 2011)

wünsche euch viel spaß bei der runde heute. hoffe ab kommender woche dann auch endlich nach überstandener krankheit wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2011)

Stephan1948 schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel spaß bei der runde heute. hoffe ab kommender woche dann auch endlich nach überstandener krankheit wieder dabei zu sein.



Wünsche dir gute Besserung, fahren aber erst morgen.
Könntest du mal auf unsere PN antworten. 

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2011)

Hi Tom, also deine Wettervorhersage schein nicht ganz zu stimmen.

Gugst du: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0011009


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2011)

Abwarten, Micha...


----------



## Sechser (23. September 2011)

So, ich war gerade nach gefühlten 43 Wochen zum ersten Mal wieder mit meinem kleinen grünen Quietscheentchen unterwegs. Hach, war das guuuut! 

Ok, es waren nur ein paar Runden in der Rheinaue, ein paar Hügelchen, ein paar Treppchen  aber ich fühle mich wie neugeboren (naja, aber mindestens 40 Jahre jünger ...).
Werde dann jetzt noch ein bisschen Kondition tanken und bin dann bald wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. September 2011)

Jerry, das klingt gut! Welcome back!


----------



## shmee (23. September 2011)

Hey Jerry, das hört sich gut an. Dann sieht man dich ja bestimmt bald mal wieder am Dienstag.


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2011)

Wie siehts denn diese Woche aus, Dienstag oder Mittwoch? Bei mir ginge beides und der Wettergott scheint uns auch wohlgesonnen...


----------



## Stephan1948 (26. September 2011)

Ich wäre am Dienstag endlich wieder dabei. Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (26. September 2011)

Dienstag könnte ich zumindest zum Biergarten dabei sein und mit Chris Reifenübergabe machen.

@Chris,
Würde das klappen?

Vielleicht könnte ich sogar auch mal die Tour mitfahren. Das ist aber ein grosses Fragezeichen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn diese Woche aus, Dienstag oder Mittwoch? Bei mir ginge beides und der Wettergott scheint uns auch wohlgesonnen...



Ich kann nicht, werde Dienstag Nachmittag schon fahren. Werde mal die Strecke von Sonntag abfahren.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (26. September 2011)

Also, dann sagen wir morgen, Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf.

Chris, ich bin dann gegen 18:20 Uhr dort und wir können wegen der Lampe schauen, o.k?


----------



## surftigresa (26. September 2011)

Fährt jemand ab China Schiff?

Tom, ich melde mich dann per Handy oder SMS. Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, als ob ich ab China Schiff dabei bin.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2011)

Schön, sehr schön! Allerdings fahre ich ja nicht mehr ab China-Schiff, da ich jetzt in Vilich wohne. Wir sehen uns dann in Ramersdorf...


----------



## surftigresa (26. September 2011)

Stimmt, da war doch noch was.... immer diese Veränderungen


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Merlin (29. September 2011)

Hätte jemand aus dem Kreise der regelmäßigen Mitfahrer zufällig Interesse an einer Lupine Piko? Pünktlich zur dunklen Jahreszeit habe ich nochmal "upgegraded" und habe daher einen Satz über. 

Bei Interesse einfach mal bei mir melden!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. September 2011)

Bin gerade Schmelztal und Auge Gottes gefahren. Kinner´s es ist ein Traum. Wenn Sonntag so ein wetter ist gibt es viele Möglichkeiten schöne Bilder zu machen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Trekki (29. September 2011)

google sagt, dass das Wetter so bleibt. Ich glaube an google.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> google sagt, dass das Wetter so bleibt. Ich glaube an google.
> 
> -trekki



Tun wir das nicht alle


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat Jemand Lust heute etwas teschniches zu fahren?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (4. Oktober 2011)

Werde es heute leider nicht schaffen, einfach zu viel zu tun. Evtl. rolle ich ab 7 ein wenig hier am Rheinufer rum, Technik üben, aber das passiert eher spontan.


----------



## LukePC (4. Oktober 2011)

wie heut fährt keiner?
Da is man endlich richtig aus dem Urlaub zurück und will sich spontan bei ner kurzen gemütlichen Runde wieder ans MTB gewöhnen - da fährt keiner   

Vielleicht hätte ich ja vorher nen bissel was schreiben sollen


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. Oktober 2011)

Da passiert was... und ich habs verpasst...

Platz 1!






18:00 Uhr
Feste und Events
Preisverleihung fÃ¼r die sechs Gewinner des Wettbewerbs KUNSTPREIS START âGESTALTE DEINE STADTâ

DIE PREISTRÃGER STEHEN FEST!
Breite Resonanz beim Wettbewerb KUNSTPREIS START âGESTALTE DEINE STADT!â:
62 VorschlÃ¤ge erreichten bis zum Einsendeschluss die Jury mit ihren kÃ¼nstlerischen Visionen fÃ¼r die Stadt Bonn. Am 25. August wurden im Kameha Grand Bonn die sechs SiegerentwÃ¼rfe ermittelt.

Preisverleihung:
Mittwoch, 05. Oktober, 18.00 Uhr
im Foyer des Kunstmuseums


----------



## route61 (5. Oktober 2011)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Da passiert was... und ich habs verpasst...
> ... Foyer des Kunstmuseums



Gut, wenn die nicht mehr im Wald rumfahren und die Fußgänger erschrecken 

Ich find's Klasse, ohne Sche!ß, besonders da es sich vorwiegend um junge Leute handelt ...


----------



## NoJan (6. Oktober 2011)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Da passiert was... und ich habs verpasst...
> 
> Platz 1!
> 
> ...



Es ist lediglich ein Wettbewerb, bei dem es um Gestaltungsideen ging. Es ist meines Wissens nach nicht geplant, die Ideen in die Umsetzung zu geben. Von daher hast du nichts verpasst.


----------



## Freckles (7. Oktober 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Es ist lediglich ein Wettbewerb, bei dem es um Gestaltungsideen ging. Es ist meines Wissens nach nicht geplant, die Ideen in die Umsetzung zu geben. Von daher hast du nichts verpasst.



Wie? Dann gab's das Preisgeld von 10.000 nur für die Idee?


----------



## der.anderehelge (7. Oktober 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Es ist lediglich ein Wettbewerb, bei dem es um Gestaltungsideen ging. Es ist meines Wissens nach nicht geplant, die Ideen in die Umsetzung zu geben. Von daher hast du nichts verpasst.



Doch, ich hätte am Mittwoch zur Preisverleihung in die Kunsthalle gehen können. Mit Bike-Klamotten, durchgeschwitzt und eingesaut.

Ja. Die Kohle gabs nur für die Idee. Aber hängt man umsonst ein 4m langes Plakat in meiner Straße auf? Mit lauter tollen Sponsoren?


----------



## NoJan (7. Oktober 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie? Dann gab's das Preisgeld von 10.000 nur für die Idee?



So verstehe ich die Aktion, es steht zwar "10.000 zur Realisierung" - aber die 10.000 werden auf drei Gewinner aufgeteilt. Realistisch werden wir keinen Bikepark sehen, vielleicht ein "Bike-Gelände". Wie Helge gesagt hat, ist es wohl eher eine große Marketing Aktion in Bonn ansässiger Unternehmen


----------



## shmee (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es denn für morgen aus, von der Wettervorhersage ist es ja so lala, aber wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, wäre ich für eine lockere Runde zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (10. Oktober 2011)

Vom Wetter her bliebe es in der Tat abzuwarten. Ich wäre aber durchaus auch am Start, wenns passt!


----------



## Stephan1948 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dito! Wenn das Wetter dementsprechend ist bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Freckles (11. Oktober 2011)

Werde heute nicht dabei sein, sondern schon mal meine Arme betätigen. Viel Spaß und ich drück die Daumen, dass es trocken bleibt!

Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2011)

Also Kinners wenn ich das seh, bekomme ich schon Lust auf den Winter

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/994248


----------



## shmee (11. Oktober 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Werde heute nicht dabei sein, sondern schon mal meine Arme betätigen. Viel Spaß und ich drück die Daumen, dass es trocken bleibt!
> 
> Angela



Soll ich dem Micha deine Piko mitbringen, oder reicht Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (11. Oktober 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Soll ich dem Micha deine Piko mitbringen, oder reicht Samstag?



Ich befürchte, ich komme vor Samstag nicht mehr zum biken, aber dann wäre sie schon direkt an der richtigen Stelle und würde nicht in irgendwelchen Kisten versinken ..... daher vlt doch eher dem Micha mitgeben!

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## shmee (11. Oktober 2011)

Also falls nicht noch die totale Sintflut über uns kommt, 18:30 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## Merlin (12. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde gestern und das Wetter hat ja gehalten. Über die Breiberge und trotzdem um 21 Uhr zuhause gewesen, das war schon sportlich.

Stefan, hast du schon die Stütze vermessen?


----------



## shmee (12. Oktober 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schöne Runde gestern und das Wetter hat ja gehalten. Über die Breiberge und trotzdem um 21 Uhr zuhause gewesen, das war schon sportlich.



War in der Tat ein netter Sprint, hatte auch etwas schwere Beine, zumal nach der Südbrücke bis Beuel auch nur noch stürmischer Gegenwind herrschte.


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
so, dann bin ich auch mal wieder am Start... 

Von den Wetteraussichten her ist der Montag ja schöner und ich würde gerne noch einmal die "gröberen" Sachen fahren, da es über das WE länger trocken zu bleiben scheint. 

Ergo mit Fully mal wieder die "Wolke" und andere Spielereien so anfahren.

Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12342

Tempo allerdings entspannter als euer letztes Mal, was ich so gelesen habe 

Schönes WE!
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so, dann bin ich auch mal wieder am Start...
> 
> Von den Wetteraussichten her ist der Montag ja schöner und ich würde gerne noch einmal die "gröberen" Sachen fahren, da es über das WE länger trocken zu bleiben scheint.
> ...



Schade, schade.Kann weder Samstag, wo ihr klammheimlich im 7GB unterwegs seid, noch Montag, da ich noch schuften muß!
Frohes Fahren und immer schön Projektoren tragen !


----------



## john_sales (14. Oktober 2011)

Mag mich jemand über die klammheimlichen Aktivitäten aufklären am Samstag?
Möchte gerne wieder zu Hause fahren. Auch über PM^^


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2011)

john_sales schrieb:


> Mag mich jemand über die klammheimlichen Aktivitäten aufklären am Samstag?
> Möchte gerne wieder zu Hause fahren. Auch über PM^^



s. TeamIII Thread  nix klammheimliches...

Und Fr. Redfraggle: ich schufte schon vorher! 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so, dann bin ich auch mal wieder am Start...
> 
> Von den Wetteraussichten her ist der Montag ja schöner und ich würde gerne noch einmal die "gröberen" Sachen fahren, da es über das WE länger trocken zu bleiben scheint.
> ...



Aber bitte ganz entspannt da ich mit dem ganz leichten rotem kommen werde


----------



## Stephan1948 (14. Oktober 2011)

Super Idee mit Montag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2011)

Für die Früh/Nicht-Umzieher geht´s morgen noch los:

Wann: 13.00h - 17.00h max
Wo: Oberkassel/Ramersdorf, Treffen am P&R in Ramersdorf, das ist direkt an der a59

grüße
sun909

Micha: Tempo geht klar


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und Fr. Redfraggle: ich schufte schon vorher!
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Bezog sich auf Montag und ich sollte definitiv Stunden reduzieren, wenn da 
nicht das mit den Euronen wäre !


----------



## john_sales (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen, ich hoffe ihr habt alle das Wochenende genossen und seid  über die Trails gerast. Ich habe mich am Samstag auch mit 2 Auswärtigen  Freunden auf eine Tour durchs Siebengebirge gemacht und konnte die 2 von  Bonn überzeugen. 

Allerdings hat etwas die Freude gedämpft:
Ich habe, vermutlich auf dem Stück vom Ölberg zur Margarethenhöhe,
meine Kamera verloren (Kanaldeckeltrail^^)

Falls einer was sieht oder hört, wäre ich überglücklich.
Sehr einfach identifizierbar durch die Bikerfotos die fast die ganze Karte füllen.
Modell: Samsung WB500





Vielleicht bekomm ich sie noch zurück.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß Joachim

_PS: Sorry für den Doppelpost in den Bonner Lokalforen._


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
ich bin leider für heute abend raus... 

Hab mich am WE ein wenig verkältet und habe "dicken" Hals und Kopf.

Ich lasse den Termin aber mal stehen, ihr findet ja auch ohne mich ein, zwei Wege im 7G 

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin leider für heute abend raus...
> 
> Hab mich am WE ein wenig verkältet und habe "dicken" Hals und Kopf.
> ...



Carsten, Carsten was machst du denn immer? Hättest besser gestern mit uns mal im Wald Sprünge und Anlieger gebaut. Wünsch dir gute Besserung. 

@ Stephan ich würde aber trotzdem fahren. wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Carsten, Carsten was machst du denn immer? Hättest besser gestern mit uns mal im Wald Sprünge und Anlieger gebaut.



Das wäre gestern keine gute Idee gewesen  




Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wünsch dir gute Besserung.



Danke schön!

Der Chris wollte sich heuer evt. auch anschließen, lt. Stand von Samstag...
Umzug gut hinter euch gebracht?

grüße


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2011)

john_sales schrieb:


> ...Falls einer was sieht oder hört, wäre ich überglücklich.
> Sehr einfach identifizierbar durch die Bikerfotos die fast die ganze Karte füllen.
> ....



Shit, das ist ärgerlich...

Ein Tipp für die nächste Cam: Als erstes Foto die eigene Visitenkarte oder einen Bildschirm fotographieren, auf dem die Kontaktdaten oder eine Mail-Adresse mit Hinweis auf Belohnung steht?

grüße und viel Erfolg bei der Wiederbeschaffung!
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Danke schön!
> 
> Der Chris wollte sich heuer evt. auch anschließen, lt. Stand von Samstag...
> Umzug gut hinter euch gebracht?
> ...



Jo haben wir, jetzt müssen nur noch die Kartons wieder ausgepackt werden.


----------



## Freckles (17. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Chris wollte sich heuer evt. auch anschließen, lt. Stand von Samstag...



Chris, kannst du dem Micha dann bitte die Lupine mitbringen 

Danke und viel Spaß heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin leider auch raus heute, komme nicht früh genug von der Arbeit weg. :/


----------



## john_sales (17. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Shit, das ist ärgerlich...
> 
> Ein Tipp für die nächste Cam: Als erstes Foto die eigene Visitenkarte oder einen Bildschirm fotographieren, auf dem die Kontaktdaten oder eine Mail-Adresse mit Hinweis auf Belohnung steht?
> 
> ...



Danke, ich hab fast alles ,inklusive Handy, mit Labels versehen.
Hier hat wohl mal wieder Murphy´s Law gegriffen, die Kamera hatte keines.
Die Gaststätten auf dem Ölberg und der Margarethenhöhe haben jetzt meine Nummer.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2011)

So Kinners es ist mal wieder soweit die Pizza ruft:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12369

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Merlin (19. Oktober 2011)

Och schade, ich bin nicht im Lande...


----------



## Sechser (19. Oktober 2011)

Mist, zu diesem Top-Event wollte ich eigentlich wieder fit und dabei sein  aber der Tag ist leider schon belegt (Sohnemanns Geburtstag). 

(Naja, kleiner Trost, für so eine Tour bin ich sowieso noch nicht fit genug ...)


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2011)

Da ja überall die Weihnachtsvorbereitungen laufen, schließe ich mich an und setze die Baachemer Weihnacht ins LMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12370


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2011)

Fein, da sind wir doch glatt dabei 

Glühwein ist zu der Zeit ja nie verkehrt, wer das verpasst, hat was verpasst!

grüße und bis die Tage...


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Carsten, ich möchte mich für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken. Hat Spaß gemacht und der Trail Drachenfliegerschanze links war das Beste.
Hoffe es geht dir wieder besser.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Merlin (24. Oktober 2011)

Schließe mich gerne an, vielen Dank Carsten für die Runde gestern. Und gute Besserung für deine Erkältung!


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2011)

Besten Dank!

Hoffe ihr habt noch ein wenig Sonne an der Sieglinde genossen?

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2011)

Nicht nur die Sonne, auch das kühle Blonde...


----------



## LukePC (25. Oktober 2011)

fährt heut jemand?

hab mich mal erdreisted nen Termin aufzumachen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12398

Mal sehen, ob sich wer meldet


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die feine Tour am Sonntag. Ich bringe das nächste Mal "Exploren für Dummies" mit.  Und im Falle einer Krankenheit ist es immer gut, wenn man noch einen "Flügelmann" über hat.


----------



## Merlin (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wer hätte spontan morgen (Donnerstag) Lust auf eine Abendrunde? Heisst, um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf.


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2011)

...muss leider passen, gelber Schein 

Viel Spass!


----------



## Freckles (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein Hasenkind hat heute Geburtstag, da würde ich glaube ich Ärger kriegen ..... wo ich ja sowieso schon immer als Rabenmutter betitelt werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (27. Oktober 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Mein Hasenkind hat heute Geburtstag, da würde ich glaube ich Ärger kriegen ..... wo ich ja sowieso schon immer als Rabenmutter betitelt werde


 
Ach nee,
Du auch? Muss am Biken liegen.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Oktober 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer hätte spontan morgen (Donnerstag) Lust auf eine Abendrunde? Heisst, um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf.



Lust schon, aber auch einen Geburtstag in der Familie.
Schade, denn prinzipiell finde ich den Donnerstag gut !


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich sehe schon, das wird heute nix...


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Oktober 2011)

An alle Mitfahrer von der Pizzatour. Sie findest statt. ist nur wegen Platzmangels versteckt worden.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## LukePC (1. November 2011)

Schaffe es leider nicht zur Pizza-Tour, da ich mir grad keinen halben(oder ganzen?) Tag freinehmen kann. Hab mich mit der Zeit etwas verkalkuliert und bin viel weniger gut vorangekommen, als geplant. Jetzt muss ich mich dringend noch mehr über Büchern und so hocken 

Viel Spaß - und ich hoffe die Pizza geht auch so gut weg ;-)


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2011)

Ihr lieben, ich habe für Dienstag mal wieder was ausgeschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12447


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2011)

So, 
eine feine Tour mit Helge, Tom, Monsterchen und Micha war das am Dienstag!

Inkl. Verpflegungseinkehr und demnächst kommt auch wieder die Thermoskanne zum Einsatz  

Termin für Dienstag: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12460

Würde gerne morgen so ab 14Uhr was fahren, jemand von den üblichen Verdächtigen Interesse?

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2011)

So, 
wo sind denn die Massen, die uns im Sommer begleitet haben  ?

Alle schon im Winterschlaf?

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## tomtom9 (14. November 2011)

Glaube da werde ich auch mal mitmachen, leider aber noch nicht an diesem Dienstag, da bin ich verplant.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> wo sind denn die Massen, die uns im Sommer begleitet haben  ?
> 
> Alle schon im Winterschlaf?
> ...



Scheint so


----------



## zett78 (14. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> eine feine Tour mit Helge, Tom, Monsterchen und Micha war das am Dienstag!
> 
> Inkl. Verpflegungseinkehr und demnächst kommt auch wieder die Thermoskanne zum Einsatz
> ...



Ist mir zu früh, da berufstätig 

Hast du nicht zuletzt die Tour ab und um Hennef geguidet? 
Gruß


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2011)

Jup,
das war ich...zumindest, bis der Wingover dankenswerterweise übernommen hat und ich mich Richtung Bettdecke begeben hatte.

Nächstes Mal versuchen wir das dann auch ohne das Erkunden neuer Wege im dichten Hang 

grüße
sun909


----------



## zett78 (14. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jup,
> das war ich...zumindest, bis der Wingover dankenswerterweise übernommen hat und ich mich Richtung Bettdecke begeben hatte.
> 
> Nächstes Mal versuchen wir das dann auch ohne das Erkunden neuer Wege im dichten Hang
> ...



Dann bist du meiner Frau und mir gestern auf deinem Anstieg zum Einkehrhäuschen entgegen gekommen!?!?!
Warst du noch beim Testival?
Gruß


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2011)

Ja, 
wir waren beim Testival; da waren ja viele bekannte Gesichter 

Sorry, wenn ich euch nicht erkannt habe, aber gestern war dermaßen viel los im 7G...

Testival war eine feine Sache, auch wenn eine halbe Stunde Testzeit doch sehr einschränkt...

grüße
sun909


----------



## zett78 (14. November 2011)

Na ja, haben uns  ja bei Abfahrt auf der Asphaltautobahn gekreuzt, Tempo war also hoch, habe aber trotzdem richtig gesehen  

Ja, war wirklich etwas kurz, zudem ist der Aha-Effekt beim  getesteten 29er ausgeblieben.

Ich fahre Mittwoch ab Königswinter Fähre ins 7GB, Dauer bis es dunkel wird. Starten wollte ich ab 15h, vlt. hat jmd. Lust.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. November 2011)

Mittwoch muß ich passen...Donnerstag wäre ich am Start 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2011)

So, 
Wetter nutzen, ist Sonne angesagt...

Termin für Donnerstag, mit Verfahrgarantie, hin und wieder einen anderen Weg ausprobieren 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12479

grüße
sun909

PS. wer guidet uns denn nochmal durch den KoFo? Freiwillige vor, im Moment mit dem Laub ist das ja nicht soo einfach ohne tiefere Kenntnisse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS. wer guidet uns denn nochmal durch den KoFo? Freiwillige vor, im Moment mit dem Laub ist das ja nicht soo einfach ohne tiefere Kenntnisse


Bei entsprechendem Interesse kann ich gerne eine nette Runde Venusberg + KoFo anbieten, so insgesamt 1 - 1,5 Stunden, zwar nicht überragend wild, aber im Kleinen vieles von dem drin, was auf dem Rad Spaß macht. Bei Bedarf auch verlängerbar, KoFo weiter oder andere An- und Abfahrt ...


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Interesse kann ich gerne eine nette Runde Venusberg + KoFo anbieten, so insgesamt 1 - 1,5 Stunden, zwar nicht überragend wild, aber im Kleinen vieles von dem drin, was auf dem Rad Spaß macht. Bei Bedarf auch verlängerbar, KoFo weiter oder andere An- und Abfahrt ...



diese Woche aber doch nicht mehr???


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. November 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> diese Woche aber doch nicht mehr???


 Nein, bin beruflich auswärts unterwegs, Du weißt schon ;-); bei entsprechender Nachfrage habe ich aber ganz gute Chancen, am Sonntag "frei" zu bekommen ...


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Interesse kann ich gerne eine nette Runde Venusberg + KoFo anbieten, so insgesamt 1 - 1,5 Stunden, zwar nicht überragend wild, aber im Kleinen vieles von dem drin, was auf dem Rad Spaß macht. Bei Bedarf auch verlängerbar, KoFo weiter oder andere An- und Abfahrt ...



Ja, das hört sich doch wintertauglich an 

Hoffe, du findest die Wege in dem Laub wieder; das ist im Moment ja recht difficil...

Gestern abend hatten wir es da nicht immer einfach, was das betrifft, einer der Mitfahrer hat doch eine "dicke Lippe" riskiert, gute Besserung an der Stelle!

grüße
sun909


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Nein, bin beruflich auswärts unterwegs, Du weißt schon ;-); bei entsprechender Nachfrage habe ich aber ganz gute Chancen, am Sonntag "frei" zu bekommen ...



Hört sich gut an.
Wollte eigentlich Samstag bei den 7Hillern mal mitfahren, aber ich geh mit meiner Frau und Hund aufs Setter-Treffen in Bonn, also fällt das flach.

Gruß nach V !


----------



## der.anderehelge (16. November 2011)

Moin Carsten,
fühle mich Kofo-technisch auch angesprochen. Wollte für Freitag eine kleine Team-Tour übern Friesdorfer Hang anbieten, sobald soka 70 Zeit und Ort für den Überfall auf den Bonner Wmarkt rausrückt. Wir könnten in der Innenstadt losfahren, mal eben 500hm am Hang machen und dann flowig übern Venusberg wieder direkt in den Wmarkt platzen. Vorher komm ich eh zu nix.

@Rosinantenfahrt: Wenn Du was machst wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Im Kofo fahr ich den ganzen Winter, wär schön mal wieder was neues kennen zu lernen. Nächste und übernächste Woche bin ich von Mo-Fr auf Dienstreise. Vielleicht klappts ja danach mal.

Gruß
.Helge


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2011)

Hi Helge,
Freitag bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht am Start, bin Kiddie-mäßig eingeplant... 

Mit der Soka trinke ich dann in Hennef den Glühwein einfach nach 

Hoffe, du hast auf Dienstreise einen Sportraum, damit du ein wenig an deinem Punktekonto, äh an deiner Fitness meine ich arbeiten kannst 

Wg. KoFo: 
Kann nächste Woche sein, aber ich würde gerne diesen Winter da häufiger hin, ein wenig Abwechslung in den grauen Alltag des Dienstags bringen... Habe dich also fest als Guide eingeplant, Helge!

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. November 2011)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt: Wenn Du was machst wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Im Kofo fahr ich den ganzen Winter, wär schön mal wieder was neues kennen zu lernen. Nächste und übernächste Woche bin ich von Mo-Fr auf Dienstreise. Vielleicht klappts ja danach mal. Gruß Helge


 Hallo Helge, gerne; vielleicht eine Komi-Tour: Ich guide den Venusberg, du den KoFo? So lernen wir vielleicht beide was dazu ... Gruß Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (16. November 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo Helge, gerne; vielleicht eine Komi-Tour: Ich guide den Venusberg, du den KoFo? So lernen wir vielleicht beide was dazu ... Gruß Bernd.



Prima! Und ich fahre einfach nur mit  

Heute 15h gehts ins 7GB, Wetter ist ja noch prima


----------



## Holzlarer (16. November 2011)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Wollte für Freitag eine kleine Team-Tour übern Friesdorfer Hang anbieten, sobald soka 70 Zeit und Ort für den Überfall auf den Bonner Wmarkt rausrückt. Wir könnten in der Innenstadt losfahren, mal eben 500hm am Hang machen und dann flowig übern Venusberg wieder direkt in den Wmarkt platzen. Vorher komm ich eh zu nix.



Hi Helge, 

hört sich nach nem Plan an könnte am Fr auch schon früher, was evtl. die Glüh(wein)zeit verlängern könnte.....

mal eben 500hm am Friesdorfer Hang, so so

Vg Dirk


----------



## soka70 (16. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Helge,
> 
> Mit der Soka trinke ich dann in Hennef den Glühwein einfach nach
> 
> ...



 Freue mich schon!!!! Dieses Jahr gibbet auch nur Glühwein, ohne drum und dran und KEIN Eierpunsch (bääähhhhh.....:kotz

@ Helge und andere: bis Freitag!!


----------



## Merlin (17. November 2011)

Irgendwie muss ich hier was verpasst haben, Weihnachtsmarkt am Freitag? Diesen Freitag oder wann?


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich hier was verpasst haben, Weihnachtsmarkt am Freitag? Diesen Freitag oder wann?



Jeden Freitag 

Diesen Freitag Eröffnung Weihnachtsmarkt Bonn... s. Frauentreff (da kuckt Mann in der Regel (haha) nicht so oft rein 

Nächsten Freitag Tortour zum Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef (s. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12345 ), bist du aber eh nicht da...

Tom, ich glaub, du brauchst eine bessere Sekreteuse, die dir die Bike-Termine verwaltet 

schönen Tag!
sun909


----------



## der.anderehelge (17. November 2011)

OK Dirk, so früh wie Du kann ich morgen leider nicht. Ich bin realistisch erst um 17:00 Uhr auf dem Bike. 

Für alle die zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn wollen und dazu in Bonn starten (kann ja nicht jeder in Hennef wohnen) trotzdem eine kleine Punktesammelrunde:

- Start 17:00 Uhr auf dem Clemens-August-Platz in Poppelsdorf 
  (wer da mit Bike, Helm, Licht und Winterklamotten rumsteht ist nicht zu 
  übersehen)
- 500hm bis 19:00 Uhr (keine "ich wills wissen-Tour") 
- Sturzflug zum WM mit geplantem Aufschlag um spätestens 19:30 Uhr 
  (Sonja erwartet Pünktlichkeit)

da steht nochmal das selbe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12480


----------



## zett78 (17. November 2011)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> (keine "ich wills wissen-Tour")



wann steht die denn mal an??


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2011)

...Jeden Sonntag ab 11.00 Uhr an der Tomburg, wenn Olli am Start ist 

Licht einpacken soll nicht verkehrt sein, habe ich gehört... 

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (17. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Licht einpacken soll nicht verkehrt sein, habe ich gehört...
> 
> grüße



das gilt nur für die Langsamen.... wer es schafft mit Olli mitzuhalten, kommt sogar im (fast) Hellen wieder zum Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (17. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> das gilt nur für die Langsamen.... wer es schafft mit Olli mitzuhalten, kommt sogar im (fast) Hellen wieder zum Auto



Melli hast du Licht gebraucht


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2011)

Ah,
das ist noch einer unserer KoFo Lieblingsguides 

Es ist Winter, kein Boule... Dürfen wir nochmal mit?

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2011)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Melli hast du Licht gebraucht


 
Nönönö!!!!!


----------



## Fungrisu (18. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ah,
> das ist noch einer unserer KoFo Lieblingsguides
> 
> Es ist Winter, kein Boule... Dürfen wir nochmal mit?
> ...



Ja das können wir gerne noch mal machen.
Nächsten Dienstag habe ich aber Dienst.

Melde mich die Tage mal bei dir.


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2011)

Da ich nächste Woche ab Dienstag weg bin, habe ich für Montag was eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12488


----------



## Merlin (20. November 2011)

Ihr Lieben, ich habe mich entschlossen, mein Cube aufzulösen. Da ich wohl kaum einen Käufer finde, dem alles so passt wie es ist, werde ich die Sachen einzeln verkaufen. Wer also etwas braucht, der schaut einfach mal in den Bikemarkt - lokale Preise können noch etwas nach unten abweichen, logisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Nette Teile...

Aber mein Bike-Budget ist (mal wieder...) aufgebraucht für dieses Jahr 

Heute abend sonst niemand am Start? Bei dem lecker Wetter... 

Micha? Angela? Barbara? Chris? Der "Rest"?

grüße


----------



## Freckles (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nette Teile...
> 
> Aber mein Bike-Budget ist (mal wieder...) aufgebraucht für dieses Jahr
> 
> ...



Nee, ich fahr leider nicht mit. Die Erkältung war gegen Ende letzter Woche doch noch schlimmer geworden und ich lass es lieber ruhig angehen  diese Woche, nicht dass ich noch am Freitag flach liege .

Bis spätestens dann!

Ciao und viel Spaß heute!

Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. November 2011)

und ich habe Patrick-week. Deshalb werde ich morgen fahren.
gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12495

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> und ich habe Patrick-week. Deshalb werde ich morgen fahren.
> gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12495
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Hi,
bin ich dabei, aber mit Fully, d.h. langsamer hoch 

Bis morgen dann und grüß den Patrick!

@Angela: gute Besserung!


----------



## NoJan (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nette Teile...
> 
> Aber mein Bike-Budget ist (mal wieder...) aufgebraucht für dieses Jahr
> 
> ...



Darf zwei Wochen nicht biken - leider, Wetter ist zu goldig heute..


----------



## shmee (21. November 2011)

Mist, kann weder heute noch Morgen.... 

Mal sehen, wenn sich das Wetter hält, stell ich für Mittwoch was ein.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nette Teile...
> 
> Aber mein Bike-Budget ist (mal wieder...) aufgebraucht für dieses Jahr
> 
> ...



Baustelle!


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2011)

Weihnachten, gel...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. November 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Baustelle!



Heute Abend oder Budget????????????????


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Hi Micha,
bin raus für morgen, hab gerade ein wenig Helm-Belastungstest gemacht 

Nix wildes passiert, alles in Ordnung, aber lege mal zwei Tage Pause ein...

Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (21. November 2011)

Hi Carsten,

bist du denn gut Heim gekommen? Was macht der Kopf und der Arm?

Naja, wenigstens hast du schon nen neuen Helm bestellt...


----------



## Freckles (21. November 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> bist du denn gut Heim gekommen? Was macht der Kopf und der Arm?
> 
> Naja, wenigstens hast du schon nen neuen Helm bestellt...



Was habt ihr denn gemacht?? Den Drachenfels an der anderen Seite runtergestürzt, oder hat wieder ein Baumstamm unterm Laub gelauert? Hört sich ja wild an .... gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## tomtom9 (22. November 2011)

Hallo,
hätte da wirlich mal Lust mitzufahren heut abend, sind denn Gäste wilkommen? Wenn ja, wo genau muss ich hinkommen? Würde dann mit der Fähre nach Köwi kommen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2011)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte da wirlich mal Lust mitzufahren heut abend, sind denn Gäste wilkommen? Wenn ja, wo genau muss ich hinkommen? Würde dann mit der Fähre nach Köwi kommen.
> Gruß
> Thomas



natürlich sind Gäste willkommen, immer doch. Ich komme auch mit der Fähre, dann lass uns doch an der Fähre gegen 18 uhr 10 treffen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2011)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte da wirlich mal Lust mitzufahren heut abend, sind denn Gäste wilkommen? Wenn ja, wo genau muss ich hinkommen? Würde dann mit der Fähre nach Köwi kommen.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Ecke Bahnhofstraße/Winzerstraße ist das. In gogle einfach mal "Nachtigallental Königswinter eingeben". 

Gäste mit Helm  und Licht sind immer willkommen. 

Viel Spaß
sun909


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gemacht?? Den Drachenfels an der anderen Seite runtergestürzt, oder hat wieder ein Baumstamm unterm Laub gelauert? Hört sich ja wild an .... gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!



Killefitz gemacht... Man fällt ja immer an den einfachen Stellen. Am See den Trail runter und das Vorderrad auf Laub/Stein einfach weg. Ups. 

Und da war ein Stein, der jahrelang auf die Gelegenheit gelauert hat, endlich mal einen Helm zu schrotten 

Hat er dann geschafft... Weiß schon, warum wir niemanden ohne Helm mitnehmen wollen.

grüße/bis die Tage
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2011)

Hallo Uwe, solltest du doch Lust haben heute Abend ich hätte lIcht für dich. Da die Angela nicht dabei ist könnte ich dir eine Lampe leihen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## tomtom9 (22. November 2011)

prima, 18:10 an der fähre mehlem? kann man da parken?


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2011)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> prima, 18:10 an der fähre mehlem? kann man da parken?



Ja kann man, wenn du aus dem Kreisverkehr raus fährst dann auf der rechten Seite. Da ist eine Strasse die man reinfahren kann.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. November 2011)

Hallo Micha,
war ne tolle Tour Di-abend! Superstrecke und beste Laune. Schmelztal ist zum dahinschmelzen...

Da haben sich die Staus auf der Anreise von Neuss wirklich gelohnt


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2011)

Ihr Lieben, ich habe was für Dienstag reingesetzt.

Wichtig, diesmal ab KöWi und erst um 18.45 Uhr, damit ich es zeitlich auch schaffe...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12522


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2011)

Hi Tom,
ich hab "Rücken" nach der Streichorgie gestern 

Bin morgen raus, was Gelände betrifft...

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## shmee (28. November 2011)

Bin leider auch immer noch erkältungsmäßig angeschlagen, daher wird es bei mir morgen leider auch nix.


----------



## Steinschlag (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde Euch heute Abend gerne durch das Siebengebirge begleiten.

Letzte Woche Montag konnte ich bei einer Tour mit Merlin und sun909 schonmal in Eure Runde "reinschnuppern". Mit dem monsterchen war ich auch schon unterwegs.

Sollte ich bis 18:50 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt erscheinen, stehe ich wahrscheinlich noch am Kreuz Köln-Ost im Stau  Dann bitte ich höflich meine Abwesenheit zu entschuldigen 

Also, bis später!


----------



## Merlin (29. November 2011)

Alles klar, hoffentlich bis gleich!

...und dem Rest gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. November 2011)

Danke dir 

Wird ja mal wieder eine größere Truppe, dann lasst es vorsichtig krachen!

Bis demnächst...


----------



## Merlin (29. November 2011)

Puh, ganz schön flottes Ründchen heute. Entspannt geht anders.

Aber wen wunderts, "orange" war am Start...


----------



## bergfloh 7 (29. November 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Puh, ganz schön flottes Ründchen heute. Entspannt geht anders.
> 
> Aber wen wunderts, "orange" war am Start...



Wie jetzt!? Das war meistens GA 1 . Mit leichten Rädern fährt man leichter Bergauf  .


----------



## zett78 (30. November 2011)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt!? Das war meistens GA 1 . Mit leichten Rädern fährt man leichter Bergauf  .



Hey Vossi, heute nochmal?? 

Ist jmd. so gegen 15h ab Fähre Königswinter unterwegs?
Gerne schnell bergauf 

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (30. November 2011)

Zum Glück bin ich verplant...


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Puh, ganz schön flottes Ründchen heute. Entspannt geht anders.
> 
> Aber wen wunderts, "orange" war am Start...



Also doch demnächst bergauf die Räder tauschen  ...

schönen Tag
sun909

GA1 bergauf, wie langweilig


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. November 2011)

Mir hat die Tour gestern Abend gefallen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mir hat die Tour gestern Abend gefallen.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



...sag das nicht so laut, sonst schenken wir dir zum Fest einen halb-orangenen Anzug 

grüße!


----------



## bergfloh 7 (30. November 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hey Vossi, heute nochmal??
> 
> Ist jmd. so gegen 15h ab Fähre Königswinter unterwegs?
> Gerne schnell bergauf
> ...



Mache Heute mal Pause! Wir sehen uns am Samstag.

Gruß Vossi


----------



## zett78 (30. November 2011)

Prima!
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom9 (30. November 2011)

Also das mit dem Night-Ride fängt an Spaß zu machen  Cooler Bike Treff, auf jeden Fall und die Ausfahrt gestern fand ich prima!
Bis demnächst

nen schönen Gruß
der thomas


----------



## shmee (30. November 2011)

Na das hört sich ja nach einer schicken Tour an gestern. Will ich mal hoffen, dass ich auch bald wieder fit bin und mal wieder aufs Rad kann. Mist-Erkältung....

Vielleicht als Hinweis für alle, die am WE und nächste Woche Mo/Di rund um den Petersberg unterwegs sind, vor allem Mo/Di ist da wohl erhöhte Polizeipräsenz, auch im Wald und vor allem Nachts. Wir wollen doch vermeiden, dass es wegen ein paar Nachtbikern zu einem internationalen Zwischenfall kommt. 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ferenz-fuer-die-Sicherheit-article570621.html


----------



## Freckles (30. November 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja nach einer schicken Tour an gestern. Will ich mal hoffen, dass ich auch bald wieder fit bin und mal wieder aufs Rad kann. Mist-Erkältung....
> 
> Vielleicht als Hinweis für alle, die am WE und nächste Woche Mo/Di rund um den Petersberg unterwegs sind, vor allem Mo/Di ist da wohl erhöhte Polizeipräsenz, auch im Wald und vor allem Nachts. Wir wollen doch vermeiden, dass es wegen ein paar Nachtbikern zu einem internationalen Zwischenfall kommt.
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ferenz-fuer-die-Sicherheit-article570621.html



Mensch Chris, bis dahin musst du dich doch auskuriert haben und bei uns bei kommen


----------



## shmee (30. November 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Mensch Chris, bis dahin musst du dich doch auskuriert haben und bei uns bei kommen



Dass will ich doch hoffen, dass ich bis dahin wieder fit bin.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2011)

Sucht zufÃ¤llig gerade jemand eine Reverb StÃ¼tze (31.6x420mm)? Ich habe im Schlussverkauf eine zweite Reverb geschossen, weil ich gerne von rechtem auf linken Hebel wechseln will. Den Hebel solo zu kaufen ist aber viel zu teuer.

Wenn also jemand eine Reverb mit Hebel fÃ¼r rechts sucht, bitte melden. Ich habe 175â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt und das Teil ist natÃ¼rlich unbenutzt, Rechnung gibts auch!


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
für die entspannten Dienstagsfahrer noch den Hinweis auf die Tour vom Micha morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12370
Abfahrt Bonn Beuel China-Schiff 17.30 Uhr; bitte hier melden, wer von hier aus startet, Startpunkt wird sonst nicht angefahren...

grüße und schönen Tag, sofern ihr innerhalb Bonns euch frei bewegen könnt 

sun909


----------



## shmee (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

also hier im Home-Office kann man sich das Verkehrschaos ganz gut anschauen. 

Bin morgen am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Tobert (5. Dezember 2011)

Komme gerade von einer Runde aus den sieben Hügeln.
Ich bin nur heute und morgen zuhause, daher musste ich aufs Rad und konnte mich nicht durch andere "7G/Petersberg-Nutzer" abhalten lassen. 
Wir sind größtenteils im südlichen 7G geblieben. Immerhin gab es sogar am Himmerich eine Polizeistreife (!). Ansonsten war auch der Rückweg über Löwe, Mhöhe, Wfall und Stenzel ohne Probleme. Wobei wir auch nicht versucht haben, näher an den P-Berg zu fahren.
Viel Spass beim Glühwein trinken morgen ... ich hoffe, ich hab demnächst auch mal wieder Zeit! 
Tobi


----------



## tomtom9 (5. Dezember 2011)

wie schaut denn das aus morgen, micha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2011)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> wie schaut denn das aus morgen, micha?



???  was meinst du? Wetter, Glühweintemperatur? HM  ? KM ?

Aktuell Sonne, 44°, 300, 15 plus Rückfahrt mal alles grob geschätzt 

Fotos müßten ungefähr ein Jahr vorher von 2010 zu finden sein...

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2011)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> wie schaut denn das aus morgen, micha?



Heute geht es um das gesellige Beisammen sein. Wir fahren eine lockere Runde rund um den Rodderberg mit abschließendem Glühwein.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Heute geht es um das gesellige Beisammen sein. Wir fahren eine lockere Runde rund um den Rodderberg mit abschließendem Glühwein.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Und ich dachte wir fahren nach jedem Glühwein eine Runde um den Rodderberg 

@Carsten,
evtl. Komme ich auch zum Chinaschiff. Dann schicke ich Dir aber noch mal ne SMS.


----------



## Sechser (6. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Heute geht es um das gesellige Beisammen sein. Wir fahren eine lockere Runde rund um den Rodderberg mit abschließendem Glühwein.



Das klingt nach einem idealen Wiedereinstieg für mich ...

Carsten, ihr fahrt doch bestimmt ab der Südbrücke linksrheinisch, oder?
Könnt ihr mich an der blauen Kirche aufsammeln?


----------



## der.anderehelge (6. Dezember 2011)

auch @Carsten: Ich komme nicht zum China-Schiff. Ich mach von Endenich aus übern Kottenforst-Heiderhof-Ließem rüber. Das dauert länger (wichtig!) und ich hoffe ich komme auch rechtzeitig aus der Firma. Wenn nicht telfonier ich mal mit Euch und bin dann halt nur beim Glühwein dabei...

@Reifenkarusselfahrer: Ich bring auf jeden Fall den RQ2.4 mit. Sonst noch Wünsche?


----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2011)

@Surftigresa: OK
@Sechser: Das ist die, an der ich letztes Jahr im Dunkeln schon vorbei gefahren bin... 
Können wir es einfacher an der Fähre oder so machen? Wir sind aktuell mit zwei hellen Lampen am Start 
@Helge: 1. OK 2. Keine Wünsche

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (6. Dezember 2011)

@sun Noch einfacher: Ich werde gegen 6 gemütlich losfahren und lasse mich von euch einholen.


----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2011)

Diesmal ohne Carsten (dafür aber zumindest Teile der Strecke mit der Bahn ) heute dann doch wesentlich früher zu Hause!

Schöner Abend mit toller Aussicht vom Rodderberg, etwas Matsch und einer Menge netter Leute ( und natürlich mit lecker Weihnachtsmarkt)

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2011)

Jupp,
war eine feine Tour, ganz demokratisch auch den Guide überstimmt und ohne Hassberg zu Ende gegangen 

Zurück zog sich ziemlich, waren zu wenig Glühweine, um bis Köln durchzufahren...

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2011)

Seid ihr armen Socken eigentlich sehr nass geworden? Ich bin gegen 21 Uhr von Godesberg zurück gefahren und da hat es doch ganz gut geregnet...


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ähm, nö, zu der Zeit standen wir noch am Heizpilz 

Aber den Luke haben wir noch in Beuel an der Ampel getroffen, der sah äußerlich eher feucht aus...  

grüße


----------



## Sechser (7. Dezember 2011)

Jau, war schön, eine sehr entspannte Tour.

Nochmals Dank für die edlen Spender am Heizpilz!


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
aktueller Wetterstand sieht besch... aus. 

(EDIT: --- ok, Termin gestrichen, bin Donnerstag beim Doc und nicht in BN...)

gehe laufen die Woche...

Any volunteers?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Da uns die Melanie ja verlässt nächste Woche dachten wir es wäre schön nochmal mit ihr einen Glühwein zu trinken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat (hoffe natürlich du auch Melanie) sollte sich hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Micha,
gib zu, du willst doch nur wissen, dass sie auch wirklich weg ist 

Kann den Weihnachtsmarkt am Dom allerdings gar nicht empfehlen aus meiner diesjährigen "Testphase"... Tassen nicht voll und sehr bitterer Glühwein.

Von daher würde ich eher vorschlagen, auf den Rudolfplatz oder besser noch angesichts der zu erwartenden Menschenmassen, auf den Weihnachtsmarkt am Stadtgarten auszuweichen. 

Letzterer ist direkt am Bahnhof West und somit gut mit Öffis zu erreichen. 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2011)

Ach, was ist denn mit der Melanie? Was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt hat der Carsten mir direkt wieder alle Illusionen genommen. Ich glaube doch noch an das Gute im Menschen 

@Merlin,
erzählen wir Dir am Samstag


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Carsten mir direkt wieder alle Illusionen genommen. Ich glaube doch noch an das Gute im Menschen
> 
> ...



He he, 
die charmanten 10 Minuten sind heute schon verbraucht 

Aber glaub mal weiter an das Gute, sonst geht deine Sattelstütze andere verschlungene Wege 

Bis Samstag dann...


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2011)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, Eltern und Schwiegereltern kommen zum Advents-Kaffee. Ansonsten, schreib mir doch eine PM...ich krieg halt nichts mehr mit.


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2011)

bringt die doch einfach mit 

Frischfleisch als Tester für Glühwein, Eierpunsch und Co ist immer gern gesehen. 

Lernen die mal andere Seiten von Sohn/Schwiegersohn kennen. 

Wir benehmen uns auch, versprochen?!


----------



## surftigresa (13. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir benehmen uns auch, versprochen?!



Seit wann kannst Du das denn????


----------



## shmee (13. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, da muss ich ja mal schauen, ob das mit Samstag klappt. 

Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Carsten hat ja abgesagt, aber im Moment ist es ja von oben trocken. Wäre jemand heute Abend dabei, wenn's so bleibt? 18:30 ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> gib zu, du willst doch nur wissen, dass sie auch wirklich weg ist
> 
> Kann den Weihnachtsmarkt am Dom allerdings gar nicht empfehlen aus meiner diesjährigen "Testphase"... Tassen nicht voll und sehr bitterer Glühwein.
> ...



Hatte auch den Dom nur als Treffpunkt genommen damit uns auch jeder findet
Von dort können wir doch dann weiter ziehen oder?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2011)

Du, 
ich war letzte Woche dort, es war rappelvoll 

Und aller Erfahrung der letzten Jahre nach kommen kommenden Samstag noch mehr Busse aus NL und GB am Samstag in Köln an...

Von daher vielleicht lieber direkt einen anderen Treffpunkt vereinbaren?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Du,
> ich war letzte Woche dort, es war rappelvoll
> 
> Und aller Erfahrung der letzten Jahre nach kommen kommenden Samstag noch mehr Busse aus NL und GB am Samstag in Köln an...
> ...



Dann würde ich doch sagen, ich verlasse mich da ganz auf dich. Du als erfahrener WM-Guide kannst mir da bestimmt weiter helfen

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (13. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Du,
> ich war letzte Woche dort, es war rappelvoll
> 
> Und aller Erfahrung der letzten Jahre nach kommen kommenden Samstag noch mehr Busse aus NL und GB am Samstag in Köln an...
> ...



Ja, finde ich auch, wir sollten uns direkt am Weihnachtsmarkt treffen und der am Stadtgarten sieht echt nett aus (vom Internetauftritt):
http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-stadtgarten.de/dermarkt-1-0-0.html

@ Chris: Ich fahre heute nicht, muss noch meinen Sperrmüll auf die Straße stellen und habe auch das falsche Rad dabei, das ist definitiv nicht geländegängig, hab ich am Freitag ausprobiert 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## shmee (13. Dezember 2011)

Tja, nach einem Blick aus dem Fenster nehme ich bezüglich heute Abend auch alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## Sechser (13. Dezember 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Tja, nach einem Blick aus dem Fenster nehme ich bezüglich heute Abend auch alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.



Das ist gut ... puh, ich dachte schon ich müsste heute schon wieder in den dunklen, kalten, matschigen, ungemütlichen usw Wald.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Bitte die Änderung des Ortes beachten


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554 
__________________


----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bitte die Änderung des Ortes beachten
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554
> __________________



Die "Treppe am Dom" müsstest Du noch umdefinieren.... ich glaube, im Stadtgarten gibt es keinen Dom


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die "Treppe am Dom" müsstest Du noch umdefinieren.... ich glaube, im Stadtgarten gibt es keinen Dom



Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch sagen, ich verlasse mich da ganz auf dich. Du als erfahrener WM-Guide kannst mir da bestimmt weiter helfen
> 
> Grüsse



Moin Micha, 

Zum Reinkopieren in deinen Termin:

Adresse des Weihnachtsmarktes

Stadtgarten Köln
Venloer Straße 40, 50672 Köln
www.stadtgarten.de

Für die Bahnfahrer: 

Bahnhof West in Steinwurfnähe, U-Bahn Haltestelle Friesenplatz 5 Minuten Fußweg.

Für die Radfahrer: 
Das Rad kann je nach dem, wie voll es ist, nicht mitgenommen werden. Von daher entweder Stadtschlampe oder dickes Schloß oder noch besser Anfahrt mit Öfis...

Treffpunkt am Weihnachtsmarkt würde ich mal an der Bühne vorschlagen?

Aktuell sind die angemeldeten aber m.W. auch alle mit TelNr. von dir versorgt, oder?

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Dart (15. Dezember 2011)

Wir möchten auch sehr gerne an dem SurftigresaStadtgartenWeihnachtsmarktVerabschiedungsGelage teilnehmen. Leider wissen wir noch nicht so richtig ob wir das terminlich schaffen. Wir würden dann irgendwann im Stadtgarten aufschlagen. Ausreichend Telefonnr. zum navigieren vor Ort haben wir ja.

Gruß


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir möchten auch sehr gerne an dem SurftigresaStadtgartenWeihnachtsmarktVerabschiedungsGelage teilnehmen. Leider wissen wir noch nicht so richtig ob wir das terminlich schaffen. Wir würden dann irgendwann im Stadtgarten aufschlagen. Ausreichend Telefonnr. zum navigieren vor Ort haben wir ja.
> 
> Gruß




Ja wo seid ihr denn abgeblieben???

War glaub ich der einzig entspannte Weihnachtsmarkt-Ort, an dem man stehen konnte, ohne in Wellen durch die Gegend gedrückt zu werden 

grüße und bis bald
C.


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2011)

@ Carsten:
Tja, was soll ich sagen, hatte leider dann doch nicht mehr geklappt .
So wie ich es aber bei Melanie gelesen habe, hast Du ja Dein Insiderwissen aus der Kölner Südstadt voll ausspielen können.

Ich glaube Melanie kann die zwei Monate gut zum entgiften gebrauchen.

@ Melanie:
Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten wünschen wir Dir alles Gute bei Deinem Trip in Downunder. Mache ordentlich Bilder und poste hier Zwischenberichte. Nach der Tour erwarten wir allerdings eine mindestens fünf stündige Supi-Dupi Multimedia Vorführung in einer Kölner Kneipe Deiner Wahl.

Alles Gute und viele Grüße
Anja & Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (19. Dezember 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ich glaube Melanie kann die zwei Monate gut zum entgiften gebrauchen.



Gestern Mittag hatte ich den Eindruck, dass selbst 2 Monate zu wenig sein werden....



Dart schrieb:


> @ Melanie:
> Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten wünschen wir Dir alles Gute bei Deinem Trip in Downunder. Mache ordentlich Bilder und poste hier Zwischenberichte. Nach der Tour erwarten wir allerdings eine mindestens fünf stündige Supi-Dupi Multimedia Vorführung in einer Kölner Kneipe Deiner Wahl.
> 
> Alles Gute und viele Grüße
> Anja & Jörg


Danke Euch!
Wir können das Ganze ja dann mit der nächsten Abschiedsfeier Anfang März verbinden


----------



## Freckles (19. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wir können das Ganze ja dann mit der nächsten Abschiedsfeier Anfang März verbinden



Wie jetz?! Wer geht denn dann und wohin? Haben wir was verpasst am Samstag?

Nochmals viel Spaß in Downunder und komm heile zurück!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche findet die Einarbeitung in den neuen Job (siehe ausgedehnter Urlaub in Downunder) mit dem Bike in Whistler statt .


----------



## Freckles (19. Dezember 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche findet die Einarbeitung in den neuen Job (siehe ausgedehnter Urlaub in Downunder) mit dem Bike in Whistler statt .



Stimmt, ja, da war doch was


----------



## surftigresa (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja, fast.... Whistler ohne Berge wohl eher...


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2011)

So, 
um beim Thema Verabschiedung zu bleiben 

In den vergangenen Jahren gab es ja immer eine kleine Abschiedstour zum Weihnachtsmarkt am vorletzten Tag (da die bekloppten Bonner ja am letzten Tag um acht Uhr die Bürgersteige hochklappen...   ).

Mehr Infos und Anmeldung hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12562

*Bräuchten auch noch jemanden, der sich im KoFo auskennt, sonst wird das großes Verfahrgarantie-Kino 
*
Weihnachtsmarkt-Abschieds-Glühwein-Runde  der Dienstagsfahrer MIT weihnachtlicher VERKLEIDUNG!!!!

Wir düsen erst ein bisschen durch breite, auch für Nicht-MTB Fahrer taugliche Wege durch den Kottenforst zum mindestens 1 WP-Punkt einholen, danach dann zielstrebig zum Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt  

Hier sind diverse alternative Sportarten wie Karusselfahren, Einarmiges Heben, Reevkoche vertilgen etc. möglich.

Dieses Mal nehmen wir auch nicht den letzten Tag des Weihnachtsmarktes, damit wir nicht wieder so früh auf dem trockenen stehen 

Zur Feier der Weihnacht haben ALLE Fahrer weihnachtlich geschmückt zu erscheinen, ob mit Lametta im Haar oder Lichterkette ist der eigenen Phantasie überlassen. 

Die schönste Verkleidung bekommt als Preis von mir einen lecker Glühwein spendiert! Das war vorletztes Jahr der Tom mit Adventskranz auf dem Kopf (und BRENNENDER Kerze!).

Es empfiehlt sich die Anreise (und vor allem Abreise) mit dem ÖPNV 

Weiterhin wäre ein Schloss fürs Radel am Weihnachtsmarkt nicht verkehrt.

So, jetzt noch das Kleingedruckte:

-wir fahren bei den Temperaturen pünktlich ab...wer zu spät kommt, seinem Rad erst noch eine kleine Inspektion widmet etc pp. muß leider hinterherfahren 

-Teilnahme nur mit Helm, Licht und weihnachtlichem Gedöns

-es findet kein offizielles Guiding statt

-jeder fährt und trinkt auf eigene Gefahr und nach seinem Können!

-ausnahmsweise sind auch Nicht-MTBs zugelassen (Cruiser und andere Geschichten....)

Freuen uns auf einen lustigen Abend!

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (19. Dezember 2011)

Och schade, da sind wir schon ausgeflogen, Muttern hat am 22. Geburtstag. Euch ne schöne Runde und Vorsicht auf der Heimfahrt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Dezember 2011)

Gesucht werden für den 07.01.2012 starke Helfer. Ich will Baumstämme und anderes Zeug nach Berkum fahren wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Dezember 2011)

Oh Mann, jetzt hab ich glatt vergessen, daß ich am 22ten Weihnachtsfeier
habe. Wollte doch so gerne mitfahren, so ne Driss!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## shmee (20. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Gesucht werden für den 07.01.2012 starke Helfer. Ich will Baumstämme und anderes Zeug nach Berkum fahren wer hat Lust und Zeit?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Hi Micha,

bin ich dabei, kann zwar rückenbedingt nicht gaaaaanz so schwer heben, aber mache mich dann anderweitig nützlich.


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Oh Mann, jetzt hab ich glatt vergessen, daß ich am 22ten Weihnachtsfeier
> habe. Wollte doch so gerne mitfahren, so ne Driss!
> Euch viel Spaß!



Tjaja, erst am lautesten schreien... 

Nun gut, wie schaut es mit dem Rest aus? Herr Wißkirchen? Sechser? Käfer? Helge?

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tjaja, erst am lautesten schreien...
> 
> Nun gut, wie schaut es mit dem Rest aus? Herr Wißkirchen? Sechser? Käfer? Helge?
> 
> ...



Wer bitteschön ist denn der Käfer? Kenn ich den oder die?


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2011)

tja, 
in grauen Vorzeiten waren wir noch würdig, mit dem Käfer zu touren...

Heute ist sie schlicht unter "verschollen" zu werten. 

Ne ne, das Leben ist hart.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tjaja, erst am lautesten schreien...



Ja ich weiß, ist mir sehr unangenehm!Ich könnte allerdings Freitag, wie all
die Jahre zuvor!



sun909 schrieb:


> tja,
> in grauen Vorzeiten waren wir noch würdig, mit dem Käfer zu touren...
> 
> Ne ne, das Leben ist hart.



....müsst halt mal euren männlichen Charme spielen lassen und nicht nur 
nölen!


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Carsten,
ich könnte (wie angekündigt) nur am Mittwoch. Davor (also jetzt) bin ich in München. Danach bin ich in schon Rostock. Macht viele Fotos und passt auf Euch auf. Der Kottenforst ist sicher nicht der gefährliche Teil.
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (20. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, es sei denn, meine Frau ist dann immer noch krank und kann nicht zu ihrer Weihnachtsfeier gehen. Dann komme ich zum Fahren oder später zum Trinken mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Dezember 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ist mir sehr unangenehm!Ich könnte allerdings Freitag, wie all
> die Jahre zuvor!
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Charme


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2011)

Soso,
jeder was anderes, ne ne. 

Tom, Micha, Angela: 
Für abends ist Regen angesagt...ich würde -da frei-extra mit dem Radel aus Köln anreisen.... und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so eine gute Idee ist, da wir auch noch keinen ortskundigen Guide für den KoFo haben.  

Sollen wir das ganze ändern und wir treffen uns normal zum Glühweinen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt Bonn oder ich komme mit Tom mit dem Auto nach Godesberg?

@Helge: schade... Schöne Feiertage!
@Barbara: Trink einen oder zwei auf uns mit, schaffst du 
@Jerry: ruf/sms an,wenn du Bescheid weißt
@Chris: bist du zwischen den Tagen im Lande? Ansonsten auch Merry X-mas

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Merlin (21. Dezember 2011)

Bei Regen wäre ich ehrlich gesagt raus...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soso,
> jeder was anderes, ne ne.
> 
> Tom, Micha, Angela:
> ...



Ja das könnten wir machen. Wo ist mir egal, obwohl die Barbara gesagt hat in Godesberg gäbe es den besseren Glühwein.

Wann sollen wir uns denn treffen?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Freckles (21. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja das könnten wir machen. Wo ist mir egal, obwohl die Barbara gesagt hat in Godesberg gäbe es den besseren Glühwein.
> 
> Wann sollen wir uns denn treffen?
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Finde ich auch joot!

Tom, komm gib dir einen Ruck, wir bringen auch einen großen Schirm mit .

Bis morgen Abend!

Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie haben wir den Knopf zum Anmelden nicht gefunden, wir wollten aber auch kommen. Habe am Freitag bereits frei .

Biken im Regen ist natürlich wirklich nicht der Bringer, dann doch lieber direkt zum Weihnachtsmarkt abbiegen.

Wenn also neue Treffpunkte anstehen -> bitte weitersagen.

PS: uns wäre Bonn am liebsten

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ok,
dann Butter bei die Fische:

Neuer Termin 19.00 Uhr Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt an der Pyramide am Friedensplatz/Ecke Sternstraße.

Bringe auch einen Schirm und so mit...

@Dart: bitte weitersagen 

Schönen Gruß, bis morgen,
C.


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi Carsten,

habe gerade im Bikemarkt gesehen, dass Du ´ne Gabel suchst. Habe noch ´ne Manitou Black aus 2006 zu Hause. Müsste so ca. 100 mm haben, nach meinem Empfinden jedoch eine sehr straffe Stahlfedergabel. Schaftlänge muss ich heute Abend mal nachmessen, könnte aber gerade so reichen. Hat ISO Aufnahme.

Gruß


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre perfekt! Wenn du heute abend gemessen hast, ruf mich kurz an, ok?

Bis morgen dann!
C.


----------



## Merlin (21. Dezember 2011)

19 Uhr Weihnachtsmarkt klingt gut. Bei Regen und Matsch durch den KoFo würde ich mir echt gerne ersparen, das muss einfach nicht sein. Komme dann auch direkt zur Pyramide!


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön! Und jetzt fleißig weiter den Keller aufräumen, bist fleißig, wie man sieht 

Bis morgen!
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Barbara: Trink einen oder zwei auf uns mit, schaffst du
> 
> C.



Wird gemacht, ist ja gesponsert !


----------



## Merlin (22. Dezember 2011)

Man, was bin ich froh, dass wir heute nicht noch Mountainbiken müssen. Ist das ein Wetter! Zweimal nass reicht auch für heute...freue mich daher auf den Glühwein!


----------



## Freckles (22. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarkt-Abschieds-Glühwein-Runde  der Dienstagsfahrer MIT weihnachtlicher VERKLEIDUNG!!!!
> 
> Zur Feier der Weihnacht haben ALLE Fahrer weihnachtlich geschmückt zu erscheinen, ob mit Lametta im Haar oder Lichterkette ist der eigenen Phantasie überlassen.



Ich hätte da was tolles für die Jungens:

http://www.magicandfancydress.com/ekmps/shops/pauldaniels/images/male-fever-rudolf-kini-71143-p.jpg


----------



## Merlin (22. Dezember 2011)

Mich würde ja viel mehr interessieren, wonach du gesucht hast, als du darauf gestoßen bist? Etwa ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für den Micha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Dezember 2011)

So,
die gestrige Ausfahrt dank pünktlichem Start gut hinter uns bekommen, hoffe, alle hatten eine gute Nacht 

Wie schaut es zwischen den Tagen tagsüber aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust für GA-Tour?

Wen ich nicht schon gesehen habe, frohes Fest!
C.


----------



## Freckles (23. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen allen Mitbikern
 
ein frohes, stressfreies und gemütliches Weihnachtsfest und 
ein sturz- und pannenfreies neues Jahr voller Freude, Gesundheit,  Glück 
und jeder Menge Spaß auf geiler Trails!!

Micha & Angela
​


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## tomtom9 (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke,
wünsche euch auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute,
im neuen Jahr bin ich sicher mal wieder dabei.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## AnjaR (25. Dezember 2011)

Auch wir wünschen allen ein schönes Fest und ein gesundes und sturzfreien Bikejahr 2012. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns auf der ein oder anderen Tour.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Dart (26. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> die gestrige Ausfahrt dank pünktlichem Start gut hinter uns bekommen, hoffe, alle hatten eine gute Nacht
> 
> *Wie schaut es zwischen den Tagen tagsüber aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust für GA-Tour?*
> ...


 
Hi Carsten,
wann wolltest Du denn fahren? Was wäre mit Donnerstag oder Freitag?

Gruß
Anja


(Ups, falscher Account)


----------



## Merlin (27. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut, ich wäre diese Woche aber wohl nur abends am Start und würde nicht selbst ausschreiben, da ich ggf. kurzfristig entscheiden muss....


----------



## sun909 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wenn morgen tagsüber, abends soll es ja regnen.

Weiß allerdings noch nicht genau, ob ich frei habe 
Wenn ich morgen frei habe, werde ich allerdings mich nicht ins Auto setzen und wieder gen Bonn fahren... Würde dann eher mal Richtung Altenberg/Glüder aufbrechen, könnte aber grob schlammig werden 

Würde alternativ auch in Betracht ziehen, ab K Richtung verbotene Stadt zu fahren als GA-Training, lang und flach .

Sind ca. 90km, kaum HM...

Vermute, dass das hier wenig kompatibel wird, wenn ich das so lese?

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (2. Januar 2012)

Moin Zusammen,
den verbliebenen aktiven hier ein frohes neues und vor allem stuntfreies und gesundes Jahr 2012... 

Der Wettervorhersage nach bin ich diese Woche nicht auf dem Rad, irgendwie scheint das Wetter jetzt den trockenen November aufholen zu wollen 

Nun denn, in dem Sinne bis vielleicht nächste Woche auf dem Radel!?

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir eine frohes Neues in die Runde. Ich wollte eigentlich diese Woche mal wieder fahren, aber nach einem Blick auf die Wetterprognose schließe ich mich Carstens Aussage an. Geht ja gar nicht, igittt.

Also denn, auf mehr Sonne nächste Woche...


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Auch von mir eine frohes Neues in die Runde. Ich wollte eigentlich diese Woche mal wieder fahren, aber nach einem Blick auf die Wetterprognose schließe ich mich Carstens Aussage an. Geht ja gar nicht, igittt.
> 
> Also denn, auf mehr Sonne nächste Woche...



Noch mehr Sonne 

Auch ich bin nun aus meinem Empfangsloch gekrochen und wünsche Euch allen ein gutes, trailreiches und vor allem sturzfreies 2012!!!!

Die letzten Tage habe ich ziemlich faul am Strand oder in Nationalparks verbracht  Mein neuer Begleiter ist ein Trek Hardtail mit 80mm Stahlfedergabel, die mein Gewicht völlig ignoriert und Bremsen, die mir gar nicht geheuer sind...... aber es hat mir schon viel Lauferei erspart!

Viele Grüsse aus Down Under,
Melanie, die gleich schon wieder in die Heia muss....


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2012)

RUHE!!! 


Immer diese Querulanten auf den Sonnenplätzen...


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2012)

Ist ja schon gut, hier ist doch jetzt auch keine Sonne mehr... Aber morgen früh um kurz vor fünf kommt sie bestimmt wieder. Und so lange strahlt der Onkel Mond mich an 

*ganzschnellwegduck*


----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2012)

Foto von Melanies neuem Rad (ohne große Sonne 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037080]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2012)

...und hier mit Sonne...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037086]
	
[/URL]

Und jetzt hört sie aber bitte auf, fiese Fotos zu schicken, aaarhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Viele Grüße nach DownUnder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (3. Januar 2012)

Danke Carsten!!!

Ich hab' auchbextra gewartet, bis dass die Sonne unterging  Das ist der Monsterpark im Olympiagelände in Sydney. Ziemlich perfekt gemacht. Und nein, keine Sorge, ich werde nicht versuchen mit dem Bike und Schlappen  die Table zu springen. Ich brauche das gute Stück ja noch eine Weile 

Nachtrag: aber Carsten, Du hast doch Sonne gewollt!!! Ich verstehe die Männer nicht.....


----------



## AnjaR (3. Januar 2012)

Melli,
Sonne vom Himmel, nicht auf Fotos aus Weitweitweg.
War gerade eine kleine Runde drehen und musste bergab treten, da der Wind mich ausgebremst hat. Entweder es regnet oder stürmt. Da kann ich nur eins sagen, es ist zum :kotz:.
Hast Dir genau die richtige Zeit ausgesucht.
Viel Spaß und genieß die Zeit.

LG Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2012)

wer kann denn nun am Samstag? Ich wollte so um 13 Uhr anfangen. Sollte es aber aus eimern regnen, dann lasse ich es.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2012)

Moin Micha,
ich bin raus am WE, bin mit den Kids zelttechnisch unterwegs.

Sollte Fett Frostig mit Kälte und Schnee werden, aktuell sieht es aber nach "I survived another wet camp" aus 

Samstag ist grauseliges Wetter angesagt, vielleicht schiebst du den Termin lieber?

grüße
C.


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2012)

so, 15.15h ab Nachtigallental.
Wer will sonst noch?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Januar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> so, 15.15h ab Nachtigallental.
> Wer will sonst noch?


 
Wie geplant dabei, steige um 14 Uhr in Ramersdorf ein und traile `rüber, jemand dabei?


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2012)

"Kaiser! Rosinantenfahrt ist dabei.
Der alte Rowdy


----------



## shmee (5. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wer kann denn nun am Samstag? Ich wollte so um 13 Uhr anfangen. Sollte es aber aus eimern regnen, dann lasse ich es.
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Hi Micha,

wenn ich bis Samstag wieder einigermaßen fit bin und es nicht aus Eimern kübelt, wäre ich wohl dabei. Im Moment liege ich allerdings noch ziemlich flach mit Grippe.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Freckles (7. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wer kann denn nun am Samstag? Ich wollte so um 13 Uhr anfangen. Sollte es aber aus eimern regnen, dann lasse ich es.
> 
> Grüsse Micha


 
Der Micha will den Bautermin um 14 Tage verschieben, also auf den 21sten.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Januar 2012)

So da das Wetter ja nächste Woche besser werden soll habe ich mal einen Termin für Dienstag reingesetzt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12594

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (7. Januar 2012)

Du hast aber einen optimistischen Wetterfrosch. Naja, Dienstag kann ich nächste Woche leider nicht, Handwerker sind angesagt...


----------



## tomtom9 (8. Januar 2012)

sagt mal wie war noch der kontakt bzw webadresse zu dem mit den reduzierhülsen/buchsen für die dämpfer
gruß


----------



## Merlin (8. Januar 2012)

Der Mensch heisst im Forum "wingover" und im richtigen Leben Stefan...


----------



## Freckles (8. Januar 2012)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> sagt mal wie war noch der kontakt bzw webadresse zu dem mit den reduzierhülsen/buchsen für die dämpfer
> gruß



Gugs du hier: http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## tomtom9 (9. Januar 2012)

danke!


----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2012)

Moin,
es ist ja tatsächlich für morgen mal wieder 0 (!) Liter Regen in Bonn angesagt. 

Wenn ich mich morgen früh motivieren kann, packe ich mein Radel auch ein. 

War allerdings 6 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad, glaub ich (letztes Mal zur Bachemer Weihnacht?!), ergo bitte auf langsam einstellen...

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> es ist ja tatsächlich für morgen mal wieder 0 (!) Liter Regen in Bonn angesagt.
> 
> Wenn ich mich morgen früh motivieren kann, packe ich mein Radel auch ein.
> ...



Machen wir


----------



## sun909 (10. Januar 2012)

Moin,
ihr dürft schneller fahren, bin jobtechnisch leider raus, schaffe den Zeitpunkt nicht...

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage!
C.


----------



## tomtom9 (10. Januar 2012)

habs leider auch nicht geschafft, war heut dienstlich in prüm, und huuuuhh da fährt man ganz schon lange nach hause. schade, ich hoffe es hat keiner gewartet!
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Januar 2012)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> habs leider auch nicht geschafft, war heut dienstlich in prüm, und huuuuhh da fährt man ganz schon lange nach hause. schade, ich hoffe es hat keiner gewartet!
> gruß



Na war schon ok. hast aber eine schöne Schlammpackung verpasst


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2012)

Hey Micha,
kurze Schlammschlacht, wenn du um 21.17 Uhr schon wieder geduscht oder ungeduscht   ? vorm Rechner sitzt.... ?!

bis die Tage!
C.


----------



## Freckles (11. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> kurze Schlammschlacht, wenn du um 21.17 Uhr schon wieder geduscht oder ungeduscht   ? vorm Rechner sitzt.... ?!
> 
> bis die Tage!
> C.



Ja, ganze 11 km und 400 Hm, süß oder? 

Der Spaßfaktor wollte leider nicht so recht aufkommen (zumindest bei mir ....) und wat soll man sich quälen?


----------



## Merlin (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen. Irgendwie bin ich nicht unfroh, dass ich mich gestern wegen des Handwerkerbesuchs nochmal rausreden konnte. Ich hoffe, es wird jetzt mal wieder etwas trockener, denn so langsam würd ich doch gerne mal wieder aufs Rad...


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja, ganze 11 km und 400 Hm, süß oder?
> 
> Der Spaßfaktor wollte leider nicht so recht aufkommen (zumindest bei mir ....) und wat soll man sich quälen?



uih,
dafür hätte ich mein Rad aber nicht dreckig machen wollen 

shiet Wetter, aber diese Woche soll es ja jetzt trocken werden, das macht Mut für´s WE!

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Merlin (15. Januar 2012)

Nächste Woche kann ich am Dienstag leider wieder nicht, da erneuter Handwerkerbesuch ansteht. Fragt mich nicht, warum die gerade immer dienstags können, wenn es halbwegs kurzfristig sein soll...

Daher habe ich für Mittwoch ausgeschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12617

Tempo diesmal langsam, das meine ich auch ernst. Ich hab seit Ende November nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. Januar 2012)

Edit: Ich habe nun doch für Dienstag eingestellt, aber 19 Uhr, damit ich etwas Puffer habe!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12617


----------



## Freckles (16. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe nun doch für Dienstag eingestellt, aber 19 Uhr, damit ich etwas Puffer habe!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12617



Sehr schön, am Mittwoch soll es ja auch schon wieder regnen .....


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2012)

...bin leider morgen beim Augenarzt... 

Wetter ab Mittwoch ist leider auch grauselig, merde merde...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe nun doch für Dienstag eingestellt, aber 19 Uhr, damit ich etwas Puffer habe!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12617



das ist gut den habe ich dann auch


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...bin leider morgen beim Augenarzt...
> 
> Wetter ab Mittwoch ist leider auch grauselig, merde merde...
> 
> ...



Schade, schade!!!! haben euch gestern vermisst.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schade, schade!!!! haben euch gestern vermisst.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



In der Suppe im Ahrtal seid ihr unterwegs gewesen, richtig 

Ne ne, in Köln schien die Sonne, das war mal Traumwetter satt. 

Der liebe Gott muß doch manchmal ein Kölner sein 

bis die Tage
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Januar 2012)

Wer mag: Am Sonntag ab 9 Uhr eine kleine mittelschnelle Sonntagmorgenrunde um & über den Venusberg zum Lockerbleiben, max. 1 - 1,5 h, Treffen vor dem Café Pathos in der Südstadt!?


----------



## zett78 (21. Januar 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

Aktuell ist für Dienstag trockenes Wetter angesagt. Wer hätte Lust auf eine (mit Sicherheit matschige) Abendrunde?


----------



## Merlin (24. Januar 2012)

Ich seh schon, der Plan war wohl doch etwas zu heldenhaft...

Macht aber nix, so wirklich stark zieht es mich auch nicht in den Matsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (24. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, der Plan war wohl doch etwas zu heldenhaft...
> 
> Macht aber nix, so wirklich stark zieht es mich auch nicht in den Matsch!



Ich muss heute die Kinners um 20:00 nach Bonn bringen, das liegt irgendwie so blöd mittendrin .....


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2012)

...bin bis spät abends unterwegs, würde aber am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen wollen 

Klappt das bei dir Tom?

Der "Rest" darf natürlich sich der langsamen (!) Runde auch gerne anschließen 

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...bin bis spät abends unterwegs, würde aber am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen wollen
> 
> Klappt das bei dir Tom?
> 
> ...



bei mir würde das passen


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag hätte ich dann auch mal Zeit!
Wie wär´s dann zur Abwechslung und dem Schlamm Tribut gezollt,
wenn wir KoFo rollen würden?


----------



## Merlin (24. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub schon, schaun mer mal...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Januar 2012)

was ist denn nun? Morgen, wann, wo und wie?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Januar 2012)

Also, auch auf die Gefahr hin als Weichei zu gelten, ich bin für morgen
´raus, da abends Regen angesagt ist.Letzten Sonntag Dauerregen hat mir
gerreicht.Da Alfter jetzt Wohnsitz leider kein spontanes Entscheiden möglich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Januar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also, auch auf die Gefahr hin als Weichei zu gelten, ich bin für morgen´raus, da abends Regen angesagt ist.Letzten Sonntag Dauerregen hat mir gerreicht.


 
Die Wettervorhersage sieht für heute abend nicht so gut aus; alternativer Vorschlag: Morgen am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend eine Runde Venusberg + KoFo; das Wetter soll morgen besser sein, und die Runde war ja ohnehin mal angedacht; jemand dabei?


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2012)

Barbara, ich bin ja echt froh, dass du das Hühnchen machst. So können wir einfach alle auf dich schimpfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Barbara, ich bin ja echt froh, dass du das Hühnchen machst. So können wir einfach alle auf dich schimpfen...



Wer ist denn nun heute abend dabei?


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich sichte gerade meinen Schreibtisch und bin nicht vor 20.00 Uhr hier raus 

Morgen und Samstag arbeitstechnisch dito...

Ergo sehen wir uns Sonntag, so das Wetter will; im Moment ja Sonne!

Schönen Tag
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2012)

So wie es aussieht sind wir heute Abend dann alleine unterwegs. Angela und ich fahren dann bei uns ne Runde. Sollte sich Jemand anschließen wollen, gerne. Kenn zufällig Jemand den Herrn Kraft? Oder mag der nicht mehr mit uns fahren?


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, der hüstelt noch immer. Ich kann heute leider auch nicht...


----------



## shmee (26. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sind wir heute Abend dann alleine unterwegs. Angela und ich fahren dann bei uns ne Runde. Sollte sich Jemand anschließen wollen, gerne. Kenn zufällig Jemand den Herrn Kraft? Oder mag der nicht mehr mit uns fahren?



Joah, der Herr Kraft ist von der Grippe nahtlos in den Arbeitsstress eingestiegen und darf sich jetzt seit Dienstag mit einem vermatschten Auge rumplagen.  Mal sehen, der Doktor hat Salbe verschrieben, wenn es besser wird, bin ich Sonntag evtl. dabei. 

Wolltest du denn noch in Berkum bauen, wenn das Wetter es mal wieder zulässt?


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Joah, der Herr Kraft ist von der Grippe nahtlos in den Arbeitsstress eingestiegen und darf sich jetzt seit Dienstag mit einem vermatschten Auge rumplagen.  Mal sehen, der Doktor hat Salbe verschrieben, wenn es besser wird, bin ich Sonntag evtl. dabei.
> 
> Wolltest du denn noch in Berkum bauen, wenn das Wetter es mal wieder zulässt?



Ja wollte ich.

Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (27. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja wollte ich.
> 
> Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir.



Danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Sag Bescheid, wenn du einen Termin weißt.


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2012)

So, da für Dienstag aktuell gutes Wetter angesagt ist, habe ich was eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12648


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Tom,
weiß noch nicht genau, entscheidet sich Dienstag.

Lust hätte ich 

Gruesse
C.


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2012)

Was man nicht im Kopf hat...ich kann ja Dienstag gar nicht, da kommt ??? Vollplayback-Theater. Mist. Habe jetzt mal auf Donnerstag verschoben, wäre aber auch für Mittwoch offen. Was wäre denn besser?


----------



## Freckles (29. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was man nicht im Kopf hat...ich kann ja Dienstag gar nicht, da kommt ??? Vollplayback-Theater. Mist. Habe jetzt mal auf Donnerstag verschoben, wäre aber auch für Mittwoch offen. Was wäre denn besser?



Weder noch!


----------



## shmee (30. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was man nicht im Kopf hat...ich kann ja Dienstag gar nicht, da kommt ??? Vollplayback-Theater. Mist. Habe jetzt mal auf Donnerstag verschoben, wäre aber auch für Mittwoch offen. Was wäre denn besser?



In Anbetracht der angesagten -11 Grad für Mi/Do und meinem noch entzündeten Auge setze ich die Woche noch aus. Nehmt euch warmen Tee und/oder Grog mit, es soll ja die sprichwörtliche sibirische Kälte über uns hereinbrechen. 

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...and-minus-20-Grad-moeglich-article612539.html


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was man nicht im Kopf hat...ich kann ja Dienstag gar nicht, da kommt ??? Vollplayback-Theater. Mist. Habe jetzt mal auf Donnerstag verschoben, wäre aber auch für Mittwoch offen. Was wäre denn besser?



Ich kann nur morgen deshalb hier von mir etwas.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12650


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2012)

Hm,
schwierig schwierig...

Muss die Di+Do mit dem Rad anreisen aus Kölle, daher weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich für die Strecke die breiten Reifen aufziehe 

Insofern für morgen unter Vorbehalt, dito für Donnerstag.

Chris: Sieh mal zu, dass du wieder unter die Lebenden kommst!

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (30. Januar 2012)

Ich nehme dann den Donnerstag erstmal wieder raus und wir schauen halt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2012)

So es sieht so aus als wäre nächsten Samstag das Wetter mal trocken. Also werden wir nach Berkum düsen helfende Hände sind gefragt.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Micha,
da sind meine helfende Hände schon zum Umzug verplant 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> da sind meine helfende Hände schon zum Umzug verplant
> 
> grüße
> C.



Ist nicht soooooooooooo schlimm werde ja noch ein par helfen hoffe ich.


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2012)

Moin Micha,
ich bin für heute abend raus, habe die Straßenbereifung auf dem Radel angesichts der Temperaturen gewählt und war schon lange heute morgen von K hierher unterwegs... 

Tom: dito für Donnerstag...

grüße und viel Spaß heut abend
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2012)

Wir wollten wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Sonntag den 12 nach Belgien. Zu den Filthy Trails. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschließen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2012)

Moin Micha,
schöne Idee, bin aber leider an dem WE bis 11. abends auf Kongreß. 

Gehe eher davon aus, dass ich Sonntags ausschlafe 

Wann wolltet ihr denn los? Wie lange fährt man?

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> schöne Idee, bin aber leider an dem WE bis 11. abends auf Kongreß.
> 
> Gehe eher davon aus, dass ich Sonntags ausschlafe
> ...



Also die machen um 10 auf. Man ist laut map24 von uns ca. 1,5 Stunden unterwegs. Wenn man also hier so gegen 9- 9 Uhr 30 losfährt denke ich bei den Temperaturen ist das früh und lang genug.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2012)

So hier noch was für die Machoecke

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838


----------



## monsterchen (1. Februar 2012)

Ich kann nicht mehr ,ich hab jetzt schon seit drei Stunden einen Lachflash von dem Video.


----------



## tomtom9 (2. Februar 2012)

über den clip hab ich mich die tage schon auf facebook beömmelt, der (alp)traum eines jeden bikeguide!
*mal schöne Grüße*
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2012)

So langsam wird mir der Winter etwas zu teuer. Gestern ging das Licht an meinem Trekkingrad während der Fahrt aus. Die abendliche Schadensanalyse ergab, dass die beiden Stromkabel an der Stelle, die durch den Lenkeinschlag ständig bewegt werden, einfach durchgebrochen sind. Waren wohl tiefgefroren. 

Das alleine wäre ja noch nicht so tragisch, aber heute hat dann die Roc-Loc Halterung an meinem Helm "knack" gemacht, als ich ihn (nach 45 Fahrt bei -12°C) ausgezogen habe. Ein Fall für die Mülltonne. AAaaarg! 

Ich hoffe, dass es bald wieder wärmer wird, sonst muss ich wohl doch noch auf die Bahn umsteigen...


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> So langsam wird mir der Winter etwas zu teuer. Gestern ging das Licht an meinem Trekkingrad während der Fahrt aus. Die abendliche Schadensanalyse ergab, dass die beiden Stromkabel an der Stelle, die durch den Lenkeinschlag ständig bewegt werden, einfach durchgebrochen sind. Waren wohl tiefgefroren.
> 
> Das alleine wäre ja noch nicht so tragisch, aber heute hat dann die Roc-Loc Halterung an meinem Helm "knack" gemacht, als ich ihn (nach 45 Fahrt bei -12°C) ausgezogen habe. Ein Fall für die Mülltonne. AAaaarg!
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es bald wieder wärmer wird, sonst muss ich wohl doch noch auf die Bahn umsteigen...



Lieber Tom 
Das gibt platz für neues ....


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lieber Tom
> Das gibt platz für neues ....



Das kann ja nur von einer Frau kommen


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur von einer Frau kommen


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2012)

So,
wie schon beim harten Kern angesprochen, Dienstag Abend Töurchen? 

Start 18.30 Oberkassel, Ende über Ennert geplant.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (5. Februar 2012)

Hilft ja nix, denn wärmer wirds wohl die Woche nicht. Ich bin also dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2012)

Ok,
kleine Runde trifft sich.

Wir fahren pünktlich ab, bei dem Temperaturen wird nicht gewartet! 

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (7. Februar 2012)

Bin auch dabei. Carsten, fährst du ab Beuel? 18:10 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2012)

@Chris:
Jup, können wir machen

@all: 
Der Jörg hat uns angeboten, nächste Woche Mittwoch eine Runde KoFo zu guiden. Dienstag bin ich auf der Weihnachtsfeier, daher kann ich an dem Tag nicht 

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, sprich kein Regen den KoFo wieder in Schlamm verwandelt, wer wäre am Start?

Meine Wettervorhersage geht leider nur bis Dienstag...

grüße
C.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Chris:
> Jup, können wir machen
> 
> @all:
> ...




...ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Freckles (7. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter stimmt, sprich kein Regen den KoFo wieder in Schlamm verwandelt, wer wäre am Start?



Mittwochs kann ich leider nicht ....



sun909 schrieb:


> Meine Wettervorhersage geht leider nur bis Dienstag...
> 
> grüße
> C.



Gugs du hier: http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn~2946447/long.html Schnee soll es geben ... und richtiggehend warm soll es werden!

Mit heute weiß ich noch nicht, heute morgen war es doch arg kalt auf dem Rad ..... aber da war es wenigstens hell und sonnig. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2012)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Chris:
> Jup, können wir machen
> 
> @all:
> ...



da bin ich auch raus wenn nur Dienstag, an dem tag vor Wf. kann ich nicht. da fange ich noch früher an.

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> @all:
> Der Jörg hat uns angeboten, nächste Woche Mittwoch eine Runde KoFo zu guiden. Dienstag bin ich auf der Weihnachtsfeier, daher kann ich an dem Tag nicht
> 
> Wenn das Wetter stimmt, sprich kein Regen den KoFo wieder in Schlamm verwandelt, wer wäre am Start?
> ...



ICH!Habe Urlaub .

Bin gespannt, wie´s bei euch heute Abend war!
Heute Morgen Kälterekord auf´m Rad:15 Grad minus!!!
Meine Hände haben Stunden gebraucht um aufzutauen!


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2012)

Nix war, wir haben alle gekniffen...jeder mit ner anderen Ausrede natürlich.

Ausser dem Thomas, der hats nicht mehr mitbekommen und ist dann alleine los - ich hoffe, er ist kein Eiszapfen (klang aber vorhin nicht so)! Ein echtes Monster halt.


----------



## shmee (8. Februar 2012)

So, nächster Versuch, da gestern inkl. mir bis auf das Monster alle gekniffen haben. 

Donnerstag jemand am Start? 18:30 ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (8. Februar 2012)

Warum nicht, soll ja wärmer werden...


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2012)

Tja,
peinlich peinlich Jungs, mal direkt geschwächelt, ts ... 

Naja, wenigstens hat das Monsterchen die Laterne der Dienstagsfahrer durch das 7G geschwenkt! Jut gemacht 

Ich bin Donnerstag weit im Norden zum Arbeiten, bis Sonntag nix mit Biken 

grüße und viel Spaß
C.


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Sonntag den 12 nach Belgien. Zu den Filthy Trails. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha


 
Hallo,
eben haben mir die Betreiber von den Filthy Trails via Facebook mitgeteilt, dass der Park am Wochenende wegen Schnee geschlossen ist. Kann man sich die Fahrt also sparen.

http://www.facebook.com/filthytrails

Hätte denn jemand Lust mit uns am Sonntag durch das vereiste Naafbachtal zu cruisen? Start gegen 13:00 Uhr

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Merlin (9. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts heute abend aus, steht das soweit? 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf?


----------



## shmee (9. Februar 2012)

18:30, bin da, heute wird auch nicht geschwächelt, versprochen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Februar 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> 18:30, bin da, heute wird auch nicht geschwächelt, versprochen.



Jo


----------



## Merlin (9. Februar 2012)

brrrrr....na gut.


----------



## monsterchen (9. Februar 2012)

Schade , ich bin heute morgen schon gefahren.
Da war es noch nicht weiß, wünsche euch viel Spass und bin sehr gespannt wer wirklich gleich fährt .

bis bald
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Februar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> brrrrr....na gut.



ist herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich draussen


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ist herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich draussen



...wenn man nur hochfährt, ja!


----------



## Merlin (9. Februar 2012)

So, war aber wirklich klasse heute - und gar nicht so kalt, wie ich es erwartet hatte. Gerne wieder!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...wenn man nur hochfährt, ja!



nix da runter war noch viel besser


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus den Überlegungen für Sonntag (Naafbachtal) geworden? Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig, was meine Wochenendplanung angeht. Wer würde überhaupt fahren?


----------



## Dart (10. Februar 2012)

Also wir sind da 

13:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Friedhof Frauenstraße in Seelscheid. Es soll schön kalt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Februar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich aus den Überlegungen für Sonntag (Naafbachtal) geworden? Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig, was meine Wochenendplanung angeht. Wer würde überhaupt fahren?



Der Micha und ich, und evtl die Kids .... mal sehen


----------



## shmee (11. Februar 2012)

Jo, da wäre ich doch auch dabei. Tom, wie sieht's aus, sollen wir zusammen hinfahren?


----------



## Merlin (11. Februar 2012)

Ich weis es noch nicht. Hängt auch davon ab, wann wir heute abend aus Düsseldorf zurück kommen. Entscheide mich morgen dann eher spontan.


----------



## shmee (12. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Also wir sind da
> 
> 13:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Friedhof Frauenstraße in Seelscheid. Es soll schön kalt werden



Was gibt man denn da ins Navi ein? Die Frauenstraße ist ja recht lang und unter Friedhof find ich nix.


----------



## Dart (12. Februar 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Was gibt man denn da ins Navi ein? Die Frauenstraße ist ja recht lang und unter Friedhof find ich nix.


 
Du und die vielen anderen haben ja mit den richtigen Hinweisen den Startort gut gefunden . Wir hatten nur eine kleine gemütliche Familienrunde geplant, schließlich waren auch kleine und große Nachwuchsbiker mit auf Tour. Am Parkplatz war aber auch noch das Team Tomburg und eine kleine Abordnung vom Team III am Start, so das wir mit 13 Leuten durch das absolut schlammfreie Naafbachtal gecruist sind. Es kamen dann doch insgesamt 900 Hm bei 29 km Tourlänge zusammen.

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour

Anja Und Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (12. Februar 2012)

Naja,
die familientaugliche Variante hatte immerhin 575 hm und 22 km .
Super wie die Kids durchgehalten haben und in den Trails ihren Spaß hatten. 
Jederzeit gerne wieder.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> ...eine kleine Abordnung vom Team III am Start,...



Bezogen auf die Körpergröße oder die Anzahl?


----------



## AnjaR (12. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Körpergröße oder die Anzahl?


 
Auf jeden Fall die Anzahl, das andere müsst Ihr wohl unter Euch ausdiskutieren. (Da ich im Glashaus sitzte, werde ich nicht mit Steinen werfen.)


----------



## Freckles (14. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Du und die vielen anderen haben ja mit den richtigen Hinweisen den Startort gut gefunden . Wir hatten nur eine kleine gemütliche Familienrunde geplant, schließlich waren auch kleine und große Nachwuchsbiker mit auf Tour. Am Parkplatz war aber auch noch das Team Tomburg und eine kleine Abordnung vom Team III am Start, so das wir mit 13 Leuten durch das absolut schlammfreie Naafbachtal gecruist sind. Es kamen dann doch insgesamt 900 Hm bei 29 km Tourlänge zusammen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour
> 
> Anja Und Jörg





AnjaR schrieb:


> Naja,
> die familientaugliche Variante hatte immerhin 575 hm und 22 km .
> Super wie die Kids durchgehalten haben und in den Trails ihren Spaß hatten.
> Jederzeit gerne wieder.



Der Dank gebührt natürlich euch!! Das war eine seeeeeeehr schöne Runde und eine leckere Stärkung danach gab's auch noch!! 

Danke für den herrlichen Tag (wenn auch etwas verspätet ).

Ciao,
Angela + der Rest


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Körpergröße oder die Anzahl?



Blödmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Körpergröße oder die Anzahl?


 
Wozu Feinde, wenn man Teamkollegen hat.


----------



## Merlin (20. Februar 2012)

Wer hätte denn am Dienstag Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? Zeitlich wäre ich sogar flexibel, da ich noch frei habe...


----------



## Freckles (20. Februar 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn am Dienstag Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? Zeitlich wäre ich sogar flexibel, da ich noch frei habe...



Ja, hätte ich und das Wetter soll ja sogar trocken sein. Ich würde dann mit dem Fritzz zur Arbeit und könnte so gegen 18:00 in Ramersdorf sein. Oder auch später, wenn's besser passt.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Februar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja, hätte ich und das Wetter soll ja sogar trocken sein. Ich würde dann mit dem Fritzz zur Arbeit und könnte so gegen 18:00 in Ramersdorf sein. Oder auch später, wenn's besser passt.
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



ich nicht, komme aber auch nicht mit dem Fritzz

Wollte am Mittwoch fahren. Wer hat denn da Lust und Laune?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Freckles (20. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ich nicht, komme aber auch nicht mit dem Fritzz
> 
> Wollte am Mittwoch fahren. Wer hat denn da Lust und Laune?
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Da kann ich nicht


----------



## Merlin (20. Februar 2012)

Uuui, schwierig. Mittwoch geht bei mir auch. Warten wir mal, ob sich noch wer meldet...


----------



## shmee (20. Februar 2012)

Sind leider schon für Dienstag verabredet. Außerdem hat mich heute die Kombination aus Uwe, Thomas, Jörn und Tischy im Ahrtal derart platt gemacht, dass ich eh morgen wahrscheinlich schon im Ennert zusammenbrechen würde.


----------



## Merlin (20. Februar 2012)

Chris, wie sieht es denn bei dir am Mittwoch aus?


----------



## Freckles (20. Februar 2012)

Dann lassen wir es morgen, dann kann ich morgen nämlich bei Foto Brell vorbei, da das Display meiner Kamera den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich sie doch für nächste Woche in Chile brauche .

Vlt fahre ich am Donnerstag .... wenn es trocken ist .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (20. Februar 2012)

Jut, habe dann mal was für Mittwoch eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12685


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Februar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir es morgen, dann kann ich morgen nämlich bei Foto Brell vorbei, da das Display meiner Kamera den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich sie doch für nächste Woche in Chile brauche .
> 
> Vlt fahre ich am Donnerstag .... wenn es trocken ist .....



Da würde ich mich einklinken, wenn es trocken ist!


----------



## Dart (21. Februar 2012)

Ich werde auch Versuchen am morgen in Ramersdorf aufzuschlagen, ich glaube Karneval hat einiges meiner Kondition zu Nichte gemacht. Von der zusätzlichen "Last" mal ganz zu Schweigen .


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,
bin heute nicht dabei, kein Fahrrad einpacken können...

Morgen nur bei gutem Wetter 

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (22. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin heute nicht dabei, kein Fahrrad einpacken können...


 
Ooh, so schlimm am Aschermittwoch?


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2012)

...ja, ab jetzt ist alkoholfreie Zeit, persönlicher Volkstrauertag 

Ne, heut morgen verpennt, und nicht alle Klamotten in der Zeit zusammenpacken können 

Viel Spaß, Wetter ist ja echt lausig zum Biken, Sonne und warm, tssss
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich einklinken, wenn es trocken ist!





sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin heute nicht dabei, kein Fahrrad einpacken können...
> 
> Morgen nur bei gutem Wetter
> ...



Hallo ihr beiden,

ich habe eben entdeckt, dass ich heute Abend zur Schule meiner Kinder muss. Da habe ich mich für einen Vortrag angemeldet. Das wird bei mir also nix mit dem Biken .... außerdem ist das Wetter ja auch nicht besonders ....

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2012)

Morgen jemand Zeit und Lust auf langsame Runde ab Nachtigallen?


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin eher nicht dabei, bin diese Woche ziemlich ausgelastet...


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Zeit und Lust auf langsame Runde ab Nachtigallen?



Lust hätte ich. Wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich. Wann wolltest du denn los?


ich auch. Wann wolltet Ihr denn los?
Um 17h30 wär´s noch hell...


----------



## Dart (27. Februar 2012)

Um 18:00 oder 18:30 wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin raus heute Abend. Das Büro ruft

Euch viel Spass und trockenes Wetter.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Um 18:00 oder 18:30 wär ich auch dabei.


Also:
17h30 erstes Treffen, Höhenmeter sammeln und dann:
18h30 zweites Treffen
jeweils Eingang Nachtigallental.

Kann mir einer SKF Schutzbleche leihen? Hab meine heute morgen vergessen

@Micha: Schaadee!


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2012)

18.30 bin ich dann am Nachtigallen. Dann passt es auch bei Dart,ok?

Schutzbleche habe ich keine... aber deine Felgen im Auto.

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (28. Februar 2012)

Evtl. bin ich auch dabei. Fährst du ab Beuel, Carsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2012)

Im Prinzip bin ich vorbereitet - Bike liegt im Auto, Klamotten unter meinem Schreibtisch - aber seit heute morgen habe ich Halsschmerzen. Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, ich melde mich dann nochmal gegen 16:00 Uhr ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.

Sorry


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Also:
> 17h30 erstes Treffen, Höhenmeter sammeln und dann:
> 18h30 zweites Treffen
> jeweils Eingang Nachtigallental.
> ...



Schutzbleche sehen dooooooooooooooooooooofffffffffffffffffffff aus

@kurvenkratzer: So ist da Leben! Hart aber ungerecht!

Grüsse


----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bin ich vorbereitet - Bike liegt im Auto, Klamotten unter meinem Schreibtisch - aber seit heute morgen habe ich Halsschmerzen. Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, ich melde mich dann nochmal gegen 16:00 Uhr ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.
> 
> Sorry


beste Besserung!
@Micha:
weiß ich, ist aber dunkel!


----------



## sun909 (29. Februar 2012)

Juut war es gestern 

Von der versprochenen Trockenheit war zwar nichts zu sehen, feiner Niesel und hoch oben fetter Nebel ließen uns teils (fast...) den Überblick verlieren (wo ist der Weg?), aber weiter unten war es wieder einwandfrei (matschig).

Vorsicht! Breiberge im unteren Teil nach dem Queren des Forstweges hat sich wieder jemand mit Bäumen quer ausgetobt!

grüße an die Mitfahrer
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Februar 2012)

Nun ja heute war es allerdings trocken. Wir waren in Belgien. Was soll ich euch sagen, die Filthy´s nur für uns zwei.  sehr schön, könnte morgen schon wieder hinfahren.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2012)

Moin Micha,
das hört sich gut an 

Wenn es mal länger trocken ist, bin ich da auch mal am Start...

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2012)

Ich habe eine Runde für Dienstag raingestellt, Wetter soll zumindest trocken sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12727


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2012)

Hi,
bin dabei, wollte aber schon früher los. Käme dann zum Startpunkt. 

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Runde für Dienstag raingestellt, Wetter soll zumindest trocken sein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12727



Hi Tom,

fahren wir jetzt heute oder am 7.? Ich bin von heute ausgegangen (s.o.) und habe mein Rad dabei . 
Im Termin steht der 7. .....

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. März 2012)

Moin Angela!
glaub, der Tom hat sich vertan 

Habe auch heute mein Radel mit...

Also bis nachher
grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (6. März 2012)

Ja, heute...sorry, war ein Versehen im LMB.


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...

Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.

Doodle zur Terminfindung http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?

schönes WE
C.


----------



## Freckles (9. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> 
> Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.
> 
> ...



Ohje, ich meine, da haben wir alle Kinderlein ..... daher wohl keiner der beiden Termine ..... kommt ihr wieder zum Frühstück?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

och, wenn wir dürfen...  GERNE!

Kinder könnt ihr uns dann ja mitgeben, dann sind die auch mal richtig ausgelastet...

Teilnahme ist ja auch stundenweise möglich, ein Teil der Bekloppten vom letzten Jahr ist ja auswärtig verhindert.

grüße und schönes WE
C.


----------



## NoJan (9. März 2012)

Gibt es schon ein Ziel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. März 2012)

Klar den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Merlin (11. März 2012)

Ich habe eine Tour für diese Woche eingestellt, diesmal am Mittwoch. Wir treffen uns in KöWi (Achtung: 18.45 Uhr, also etwas später!!), fahren dann eine Runde in der Königswinterer Gegend und dann über den Ennert nach Ramersdorf. Tourende also an anderer Stelle als der Start...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12748


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
diesen Mittwoch passt es endlich mal bei mir... ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und möchte gerne mal bei einer Eurer Ausfahrten dabei sein. Anscheinend machen wir auf dem Bike wohl recht ähnliche Touren.
Dann bis Mittwoch also.


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein Ziel?



Tach Jan,

Ziel ist noch nicht klar, wenn ich ehrlich bin. 

Erstmal Termin?

http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

Sonnenaufgang lt. meinem Wetterbericht um 06.40 Uhr. d.h. Start 05.45 Uhr, um den Sonnenaufgang mitzukriegen.

Anschließend Frühstück, ob das beim Micha klappt, ist noch nicht klar. 

Dann werden wir uns entweder ins südliche 7G Richtung Neuwied aufmachen oder auch ins Ahrtal, da hoffe ich noch auf jemanden, der Lust hat, eine Runde zu guiden. 

Sonnenuntergang ist für 18.40 Uhr angesagt, mein Ziel wäre dann, auf dem Petersberg zu sein, um den sehen zu können. 

Tempo sollte langsam sein (der Tischi kriegt Guide-Verbot  ), genug Pausen auch, bin selber nicht sooo fit. 1000HM-1500HM werden es aber sicherlich werden. 

Aus der Erfahrung des letzten Jahres her werden sicherlich Leute nach dem Frühstück einsteigen und auch früher wieder aussteigen. 

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter?

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (12. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> 
> Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.
> 
> ...



Sonntag ginge bei mir auch, ob ich tatsächlich die ganze Tour schaffe, ist aber noch nicht raus. Evlt. werde ich auch nur Etappenweise hinzustoßen.


----------



## NoJan (12. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach Jan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke reicht  
Bin schon angemeldet!


----------



## shmee (12. März 2012)

Hat Morgen evtl. jemand Bock auf ne Runde ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2012)

...bin beim Doc...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. März 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Hat Morgen evtl. jemand Bock auf ne Runde ab Ramersdorf?


 
Welche Startzeit?


----------



## shmee (12. März 2012)

18:30, früher schaff ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. März 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> 18:30, früher schaff ich nicht.


 
Sah gestern noch gut aus, aber heute ist der Schreibtisch wieder mit Arbeit voll ... schade


----------



## shmee (13. März 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Sah gestern noch gut aus, aber heute ist der Schreibtisch wieder mit Arbeit voll ... schade



Jau, sieht bei mir leider ähnlich aus, wird wohl doch nichts mit 18:30.

Dann ein ander Mal.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> 
> Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.
> 
> ...



Ich bin wohl raus.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2012)

*Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
*
Der Doodle sagt die äußerst knappe Mehrheit für Samstag. 
D.h. für einige, dass sie nicht teilnehmen können, aber leider ist das nicht zu ändern bzw. wir kriegen hier nicht alle unter einen Hut  SORRY!
Wettertechnisch scheint es aber auch die bessere Wahl zu sein. 

Folgender Plan (s.u.): 

START: 05:45 Uhr am Bahnhof Bonn-Mehlem

Sonnenaufgang lt. meinem Wetterbericht um 06.40 Uhr. Ergo rauf auf den Rodderberg.

Anschließend Frühstück, leider nicht beim Micha, aber seine Bäckerei hat auf, ich plane dort, zumindest ein wenig des leckeren Gebäcks zu erwerben 

Da der John dabei ist, wird er uns hoffentlich Richtung Ahrtal (über die Landskrone?) guiden?

*Einstiegsmöglichkeit für Spätstarter ist dann 11.00 Uhr Bahnhof Bad Neuenahr.
*
Von hier aus hoffe ich auf Unterstützung durch Uwe beim Guiden durchs Ahrtal inkl. Einkehr.

Sonnenuntergang ist für 18.40 Uhr angesagt, mein Ziel wäre dann, auf dem Petersberg zu sein, um den sehen zu können. 

Tempo wird langsam sein (<10km/h Schnitt; der Tischi kriegt Guide-Verbot  ), dafür sorge ich bzw. hat mein Doc gesorgt 
Genug Pausen wird es geben. 1000HM werden es aber sicherlich werden. Auch für die Späteinsteiger!

Die Von Anfang-bis bitteres Ende-Mitfahrer sollten sich auf gute 6h reine Fahrzeit, 70km und 1500HM++ einrichten. 

Soderle, das ist der grobe Plan, für Anregungen und Kritik bitte hier äußern.

*Wichtig: *Sollten Uwe und John für´s Guiden ausfallen, würde ich den Plan ändern und vom Rodderberg aus Richtung Siegburg/Lohmar/Hennef aufbrechen. Dort kenne ich mich so gut aus, dass ich alleine klar käme. Auch dort ist ein Ein-/Ausstieg später/früher möglich, dito Einkehrmöglichkeiten vorhanden. 


grüße
C.


----------



## Blut Svente (14. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> *Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> *
> Der Doodle sagt die äußerst knappe Mehrheit für Samstag.
> D.h. für einige, dass sie nicht teilnehmen können, aber leider ist das nicht zu ändern bzw. wir kriegen hier nicht alle unter einen Hut  SORRY!
> ...



Guide verbot

vll steig ich dann irgendwo im Siegburger Gebiet mit ein


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2012)

ups, da fehlte doch glatt ein  im Text... he he


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. März 2012)

Was ist denn heute mit dem Herrn Müller? Muss er sich schonen für Samstag?


----------



## Trekki (14. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> *Wichtig: *Sollten Uwe und John für´s Guiden ausfallen, würde ich den Plan ändern und vom Rodderberg aus Richtung Siegburg/Lohmar/Hennef aufbrechen. Dort kenne ich mich so gut aus, dass ich alleine klar käme. Auch dort ist ein Ein-/Ausstieg später/früher möglich, dito Einkehrmöglichkeiten vorhanden.



Guide für die Strecke Mehlem - Rodderberg - Landskrone - Treffpunkt Ahr übernehme ich

-trekki


----------



## NoJan (14. März 2012)

Toll Carsten, freue mich.

@Mitfahrer heute: verspäte mich evtl. 5-10 Min - Tram fährt unregelmäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. März 2012)

Allzu lange werden wir aber nicht am Treffpunkt warten...


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Guide für die Strecke Mehlem - Rodderberg - Landskrone - Treffpunkt Ahr übernehme ich
> 
> -trekki



Sauber


----------



## Trekki (14. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Guide für die Strecke Mehlem - Rodderberg - Landskrone - Treffpunkt Ahr übernehme ich
> 
> -trekki



Nach der Frühbezwingung am Rodderberg können wir ja den lokalen Bäcker überfallen und die Beute bei mir in Mehlem teilen. Ich lasse mir dann auch von meiner Frau zeigen, wie die Kaffemaschine funktioniert.

trekki


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2012)

Hm, hab jetzt doch festgestellt, daß mir Samstag nicht wirklich passt.
Wir müssten noch Sachen für das neue Eigenheim besorgen und außerdem bekommen wir Abends Besuch. 
Schwierig...


----------



## ultra2 (14. März 2012)

Ach Uwe, dann können wir ja zusammen am Samstag was nicht fahren.

Ist jetzt immer noch die Merheit für Samstag?


----------



## NoJan (14. März 2012)

Da war ich wohl heute noch ein bisschen später dran. Bin zwar noch den Drachenfels hochgedüst, hab aber nur ein paar Jogger gefunden - hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. März 2012)

Ja, hatten wir - und auf dem Drachenfeld waren wir nicht. Wir haben dir die üblichen "Anstandsminuten" gegeben, aber irgendwann wirds dann doch kalt und es wusste auch keiner genau, ob und wann du genau kommst...


----------



## AnjaR (14. März 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ach Uwe, dann können wir ja zusammen am Samstag was nicht fahren.
> 
> Ist jetzt immer noch die Merheit für Samstag?


 
Damit steht's 9:9 
Jörg und ich würden (wie schon im Doodle kommentiert) auch am Sonntag fahren.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. März 2012)

Danke für die schöne Runde in netter Gesellschaft heute!  Siebengebirge bei Nacht hat schon einen ganz besonderen Reiz.
Ich werde mich zukünftig bestimmt öfter mal in Eure Feierabendrunde einklinken.
Schöne Grüße und bis demnächst...


----------



## Merlin (15. März 2012)

Ja, wäre schön, dein Fahrstil passt ja wunderbar in die Gruppe!


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Damit steht's 9:9
> Jörg und ich würden (wie schon im Doodle kommentiert) auch am Sonntag fahren.



Moin,
Sonntag=Regen lt. aktuellem Wetterbericht 

Nein, die Entscheidung stand auf Samstag und dabei bleibt es, ich fange jetzt nicht an, hin- und herzuplanen, sorry.

Wer NICHT von morgens an dabei ist, gibt bitte Bescheid, damit wir nicht umsonst warten 

grüße
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wer NICHT von morgens an dabei ist, gibt bitte Bescheid, damit wir nicht umsonst warten
> 
> grüße
> C.



Morgens früh kann ich noch nicht. Ich rufe an, wo ich  dazu kommen kann.


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2012)

OK, die Einweisung in unsere Kaffemaschine war nichts: dies ist eine Senseo, also eher etwas für Singles. Kaffemäßig sind wir halt ein Singlehaushalt. Alternative ist einfach: Filter. Soll ich dies vorbereiten?
Laut Doodle und den Meldungen hier sehe ich uns um 5.45h am Startpunkt Bahnhof Mehlem mit diesen Mitfahrern
sun909
NoJan
trekki
AnjaR
Dart
blitzfitz
Mirja
giom

Von dort ist es nicht weit bis zum Rodderberg, da muss ich einen kleinen Umweg einplanen damit wir diesen nicht zu früh vor dem Sonnenaufgang erreichen.
Nur zur Motivation, hier der Sonnenaufgang in 2011:






Morgen schicke ich per PN an alle meine Telefonnummer herum.

-trekki


----------



## Giom (15. März 2012)

die stufe gehört mir


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2012)

geht nicht, da ist noch die Melli-Patina drauf!


----------



## Dart (16. März 2012)

So langsam frage ich mich, worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe . Da muss ich wohl noch ein paar leistungssteigernde Hausmittel einwerfen .

Also dann bis morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2012)

Für diejenigen, die morgen nicht dabei sein können, oder sich für morgen einrollen möchten: Heute 15 Uhr ab Ramersdorf kleine Runde.


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> So langsam frage ich mich, worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe . Da muss ich wohl noch ein paar leistungssteigernde Hausmittel einwerfen .
> 
> Also dann bis morgen früh.



Kann dir gerne paar "Restposten" Glühwein mitbringen, wenn dir das weiterhilft  ?!

Ansonsten ganz entspannt, Tempo wird gemütlich, dann passt das schon.

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Morgen schicke ich per PN an alle meine Telefonnummer herum.
> 
> -trekki



Ich kann Mirja nicht erreichen. Typo? Der Rest hat eine PN bekommen.


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2012)

Hi,
Mirja=Moerja. Informiere ich aber. 

Der Blitzfitz ist nicht am Start ganz früh, dito AnjaR. Moerja mit ?

Morgens am Start:
sun909
NoJan
trekki
Dart
giom

Ist wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein, mal sehen, wieviele abends ins Ziel kommen 

Muss wohl auch mit dem schweren Fully kommen, meine Gabel am HT leckt 

bis morgen früh dann!
C.


----------



## Dart (16. März 2012)

Also Carsten, ich komme auch mit dem Dicken, Schwarzen. ch bringe aber ein paar Gummibänder als KuIpplungen mit . Solange der Glühwein noch genug Umdrehungen hat, kann man damit noch die Schmerzen betäuben .

Bis Morgen *Früh!!!*


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2012)

Mein Fully hat noch Spikereifen drauf. Ist es unfair, wenn ich mit dem HT fahre?


----------



## NoJan (16. März 2012)

gar nicht denn:



sun909 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ganz entspannt, Tempo wird *gemütlich*, dann passt das schon.


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2012)

Ich komme gerade vom Sport und Ihr fahrt vermutlich gerade los 

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt so geniales Wetter wie ich hier im Moment  Heute wurden die 25°C geknackt, normalerweise liegt hier jetzt noch Schnee. => Happy ohne Ende!!!!


Viel Spass!!!!!!! Wäre gerne mitgekommen


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2012)

Bin gerade wieder da, hier schon mal die Zusammenfassung in einem Bild






Für die, die es nicht verstehen: die Uhr am Fahrkartenautomat jeweils vor und nach der Tour.
Tolle Bilder von der tollen Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern folgen!

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (17. März 2012)

melde mich auch gerade zurück. Danke für die Tour! Rückfahrt am rhein nach hause lief noch bestens. Mußte allerdings noch eine kleine schleife an an der sieg einbauen um inkl. an- und rückfahrt von zuhause aus eine fahrzeit von über 9 tunden zu haben
Das Aufstehen um 4:00 un losfahren um 5:00 hat sich gelohnt, danke carsten


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2012)

Inzwischen habe ich noch einige Fotos sortiert und fürs Forum vorbereitet. Sortiermöglichkeiten gibt es viele
- Radservice
- Franzosenpausen
- alle anderen Pausen
- ausdrucksleere Gesichter, wenn die noch zu fahrende Strecke bekannt gegeben wird
- glückliche Gesichter, wenn die Trails gefahren werden

Ich wähle einfach die Chronologische und fange mit der 




Startaufstellung​
an. Dann ging es fast direkt auf den 




Rodderberg​
zum Kampf um den Melli-Stein. Erst einmal die




Inspektion durch den Kampfrichter​




Und dann wurde es ernst, jedoch ohne klaren Sieger.

Weitere Fotos folgen ...


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2012)

Es gibt mal wieder einen Stammtisch.
Zur Anmeldung geht´s hier!


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl noch ein paar leistungssteigernde Hausmittel einwerfen .


Hast Du die Mittel gespürt?

Ach, hier die Video- und Fotosession.


----------



## Moerja (18. März 2012)

schöne Fotos, bitte mehr davon!

Der Carsten hat auch schwere Beine 

lg Mirja


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2012)

Nachdem ich mich gestern dann erst kurz nach 13 Uhr in Seelscheid mit dem Bike auf den Weg machen konnte, um gemeinsam mit den Herren den Sonnenuntergang zu erleben, musste ich den dann alleine in Köwi hinnehmen. Nach kurzen Telefonaten mit Jörg wurde klar, dass die Männer unter sich bleiben wollten und an der Ahr bleiben. Alleine hab ich mich dann noch ein Weilchen im 7GB rumgetrieben, um dann mit der Fähre nach Mehlem überzusetzen und mit Kurbeln am Rhein auf meinen Chauffeur nach Hause zu warten. Im Dämmerlicht konnte ich die müden Krieger dann am Rhein aufgabeln. Respekt für Eure Leistung.
Aber nächstes Jahr fahre ich Euch nicht hinterher, dann bin ich hoffentlich direkt dabei. Naja, ich bin somit gestern auch auf 4:30 h Rollzeit und fast 68 km gekommen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. März 2012)

Moerja schrieb:


> schöne Fotos, bitte mehr davon!


Gerne - hier sind noch weitere.

Eigendlich wollte ich ja die Fotos chronologisch einstellen. Eigendlich hin oder her. Hier die wenigen Pannenpausen.
Ja, es waren nur wenige. Wer mehr haben möchte, soll bei TT mitfahren 






















Weitere Fotos folgen.

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2012)

Nach dem Besuch beim örtlichen Bäcker haben wir das Frühstück genossen und weiter ging es über Wachtberg und Graftschaft in Richtung Landskrone.















Hier in der Nähe der Ödinger Grube​
An der Landskrone hatte ich nur blick für mein Rad





Die Abfahrt war traumhaft, 3 haben die lange Treppe genommen.













Die Tour bis dahin haben wir so etwas von genossen, dass wir am Bahnhof 20min zu spät angekommen sind. Was solls wir kommen zu spät zu dem, der spät aufstehen möchte.

Dort ging es über den Rotweinwanderweg zur Bunten Kuh.




Rotweinwanderweg - Kraft tanken​
Von der Bunten Kuh aus den Bergpfad hinunter





Zoom: der Einstieg​




Teilweise fahrbar​




Teilweise eher nicht fahrbar​
-trekki


----------



## Merlin (18. März 2012)

Oh Mist, und ich hab schon wieder keine Zeit, da wir am 30. nachmittags nach Berlin fahren...


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh Mist, und ich hab schon wieder keine Zeit, da wir am 30. nachmittags nach Berlin fahren...



Schade, aber Berlin ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Merlin (18. März 2012)

Anbei der Link zum Termin diese Woche...ich kann leider nur am Mittwoch.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12778


----------



## route61 (18. März 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, ich bin somit gestern auch auf 4:30 h Rollzeit und fast 68 km gekommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja


 Die 68 km (960 HM) konnte ich auch schaffen gestern aber leider blieb mir dazu ein WP-Punkt weniger. Losgefahren war ich spätnachmittags, um ein Brot zu kaufen, aber wenn's läuft, dann läuft's ...


----------



## surftigresa (18. März 2012)

Schöner Bericht John!!!!

Carsten mal wieder eindeutig als Pannenkönig identifiziert 

Gibt's auch noch Sonnenauf- und -untergangsfotos???


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2012)

leider war es sowohl beim Sonnenaufgang als auch beim Sonnenuntergang diesig. 
Es kommen noch mehr Bilder,  die Pannen waren aber eher Wartung da er das HT kuzfristig gegen das Fully getauscht hat.


----------



## Dart (19. März 2012)

Bin gerade erst wieder aus dem Tiefschlaf seit Samstag erwacht .

Ne, Spaß beiseite, war gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs und habe mir in Kaiserslautern das Spiel gegen Schalke angschaut. Also auch wieder irgendwie Sport. Zum Glück aber ganz bequem im gepolsterten VIP-Sessel und nicht 7,5 Stunden auf einem harten, schmalen Sattel.

Vielen Dank auch von mir an alle Mitfahrer vom Samstag. Das war eine sehr eindrucksvolle Erfahrung, so habe ich einen ungefähren Vorgeschmack auf einen Alpencross bekommen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte gestern schon wieder eine ähnliche Tour fahren müssen, wird mir ganz anders. Also noch ein paar ähnliche Touren bis zum Sommer einplanen.

Die Gruppe hatte super zusammen gepasst, es gab keinen Druck oder Hetzerei .

Besonderen Dank auch nochmal an den teilweise sehr kräftigen "Rückenwind" am Rhein entlang .

Da diese Tour ja jetzt Traditionsstatus erlangt hat, bin ich natürlich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei.

@ Trekki: Super Bericht, vielen Dank .

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Dart (19. März 2012)

Fast das wichtigste Vergessen: Vielen Dank an Trekki für das leckere Frühstück .

Ein "Service"-Bild habe ich auch noch:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1083403


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. März 2012)

Ja, was soll man noch sagen?

Leider fehlten ja einige vertraute Gesichter in diesem Jahr. Trotzdem aus dem Bett gequält und auf gen Bonn.

Doch es war schon ungewohnt, dass ich mal als erster am Treffpunkt aufschlug. Nach und nach gesellten sich dann aber die anderen vier Mitstreiter dazu und es ging gemächlich durch den doch noch tristen Morgen zum Rodderberg. 

Sonne leider noch Fehlanzeige, doch die Uhr verriet uns, dass es schon passiert war. Ein näher kommendes töff-töff-töff kündigte uns die Ankunft des Bäckermeisters auf seinem roten M-Bike an. E-Bike hat er übersprungen 

Lecker Frühstück noch eingekauft und beim John eingefallen, der uns mit Eiern und anderen Leckereien versorgte. Dann ging es juut gelaunt weiter Richtung Landskrone und wir liessen uns auch nicht von "freundlichen" Waldarbeitern stören. "Radfahren verboten-Naturschutzgebiet!" Aha, und der Benzinkanister auf dem Boden??? Ach egal, Umweg genommen und Landskrone völlig alleine für uns vorgefunden. 

Die 11.00 Uhr Bahnhof haben wir leicht gerissen, was vor allem den PiPa-Pausen zuschulde kam. Näheres wird dazu nicht verraten, aber es existieren zu jeder der gefühlt/gezählten 12 Pi-Pausen auch Fotos. Zu den 5 Pa-Pausen wohl auch 

Nun denn, der Rotweinwanderweg war uns hold und führte uns fast zielstrebig zur Bunten Kuh, an der wir unsere erste Pause einlegten. Na ja, fast erste. Hauptsache Essen!

Der besagte Wanderweg fing fantastisch mit Spitzkehren, Umsetzung auf die Treppe und runterfahren an, aber bereits die nächste Treppe mit ca. 2-3m freiem Fall ließ uns alle zum Treppensteiger werden. Flugs dann noch den letzten Mitfahrer aufgegabelt und zum Steiner Berghaus geradelt. War es am Anfang noch schön mit regelmäßigen 7% den Berg hinauf zu treten (Schön aufgeteilt in die gelb/orange/rote schnelle Truppe und den "Rest"), wurden die letzten 1,6km mit 23% Steigung doch ein wenig zur Qual. Musikalisch untermalt durch die spöttischen Kommentare der schnellen Truppe, ts...

Steiner Berghaus fein wie immer, Abfahrt Schrock links herum auch. Einen Mitfahrer an der Bahn gelassen und dann nahm der orangene Tross vorne Fahrt auf. 25-27-31km/h ging es voran, wohl dem, der im Windschatten mitschnaufen konnte. 

Später reduzierte sich die Kondition der bewindschatteten doch deutlich und wir waren froh, nach 115km, 1600HM und 7:46 Fahrzeit lt. Tacho in Mehlem wieder eingetroffen zu sein.

War eine tolle Tour, besten Dank an John für´s Frühstück und für den gelungenen Tag an die Mitfahrer!

Held des Tages Nr. 1: NoJan mit MuddyMary vo+hi. Ich wäre schon 500HM vorher vom Rad gefallen 
Held des Tages Nr. 2: Giom mit An- und Abfahrt von Troisdorf 150km und sah immer noch entspannt aus...

Also dann, bis ins nächste Jahr, Termin: 16.03.2013 (Sa) oder 17.03.2012 (So)-für Micha 

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage!
C.


----------



## NoJan (19. März 2012)

Na herzlichen Dank für die Blumen, Carsten 

Vielen Dank John für die morgendliche Gastfreundschaft und für das wiederholte Angebot  - der letzte Berg hoch zum Steiner Berghaus waren echt ein Kampf für mich, dafür war Schrock links voll nach meinem Geschmack.
Tolle Truppe! und ein toller Tag (im Gegensatz zu Jörg muss ich mir eine erneute Teilnahme erst mal guuuut überlegen  )

Hier meine "große" Fotoausbäute http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47514


----------



## Freckles (19. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Anbei der Link zum Termin diese Woche...ich kann leider nur am Mittwoch.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12778


 
Also Mittwoch wird bei mir nix, morgen wird es auch eng. Daher wollte ich am Donnerstag nach der Arbeit was fahren (da solle es eh am wärmsten/schönsten werden ). 

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? So gegen 17:45/18:00 ab Ramersdorf.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... 25-27-31km/h ging es voran...C.


Wiederspruch: es war anders herum, und zwar in dieser Reihenfolge:
[email protected]/h -> rufe von hinten
[email protected]/h -> rufe von hinten
[email protected]/h -> rufe von hinten
[email protected]/h -> rufe von hinten
[email protected]/h -> frieden

Zwischendurch hat uns immer wieder das Paar auf den Hollandrädern (Mann in orange!) überholt. Leider habe ich da fototechnisch geschlafen.

In den Berichten fehlt noch die entspannte Auffahrt zum Steinerberg





Deutlich ist zu erkennen: totaler Genuss, die orangenen & gelb/grünen sind hinten.

Die Rückfahrt an der Ahr im belgischen Kreisel habe ich nicht aufgenommen. Es kann sich ja jeder denken, wie das war.

Abschluss in der Mehlemer Frittenbude: sehr gemütlich und eng. Leider auch nicht auf der Knipse festgehalten.

Abschlussfoto am Bahnhof


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2012)

Nachtrag: möchte jemand noch Fotos in der Originalgröße haben? Bitte per pn die Wünsche äußern.
-trekki


----------



## shmee (19. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Anbei der Link zum Termin diese Woche...ich kann leider nur am Mittwoch.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12778



Da ich Donnerstag nicht kann und gern ob des schönen Wetters zwei mal diese Woche aufs Rad will, habe ich für Dienstag noch was reingesetzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12781


----------



## Merlin (20. März 2012)

Ich hätte sonst vorgeschlagen, der Mittwochstermin auf Donnerstag zu verlegen, wenn Mittwoch keiner kann...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich hätte sonst vorgeschlagen, der Mittwochstermin auf Donnerstag zu verlegen, wenn Mittwoch keiner kann...



Dann wären wir beide auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Merlin (20. März 2012)

Chris, dann würde ich vorschlagen, du bietest heute was an und ich schiebe auf Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. März 2012)

Moin,
bin leider die nächsten zwei Wochen raus. 

Ein Jammer bei dem Wetter, tss...

Euch eine schöne Tour!

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2012)

So so der Herr Müller hat für nächstes Jahr schon wieder eine Sonnenaufgangstour geplant Wie ich feststellen musste aber wieder auf einem Samstag, kann ja nur heißen er will mich nicht dabei haben.

Gut zu wissen.


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2012)

quatsch, da steht doch auch Sonntag zur Auswahl


----------



## shmee (20. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich hätte sonst vorgeschlagen, der Mittwochstermin auf Donnerstag zu verlegen, wenn Mittwoch keiner kann...



Jo, ich könnte evtl. doch auch Do, schieb ruhig.


----------



## Merlin (20. März 2012)

Geschoben!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2012)

Da fahrt ihr mal donnerstags, aber ausgerechnet diese Woche hat Uwe´s Patenkind Geburtstag.
Schade, schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. März 2012)

Für die Mitleser hier:

Der Termin für den 1. Hilfe Kurs für Biker steht fest: Samstag, 14.04.2012.

Mehr Infos hier: Erste-Hilfe-Kurs-Eintragen...

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2012)

Carsten, was für ein Kurs ist denn das und wer macht den? Klingt interessant...


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2012)

Hi,
der Jörg (Fungrisu) hält den Kurs ab. KOSTENFREI bzw. eine kleine Spende ist sicherlich gerne gesehen 

Inhalte nach aktuellem Stand:

1. Notruf (5Ws, GPS-Daten, Rettungstafeln/Punkte im Wald, Hubschrauber) bzw. Verhalten im Gelände (Eigensicherung, Fremdsicherung)

2. Vorgehen bei Verletzungen ("BAP" Bewußtsein-Atmung-Puls, richtige Ansprache, Bewußtsein, ggf. stabile Seitenlage, ggf. Beatmung (evt. Praxiseinheit), ggf. Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung (evt. Praxiseinheit)

3. Helmabnahme bei Fullface/Vorgehen bei Rückenverletzungen (oder vermuteten...)

4. Stabile Seitenlage

5. Wundversorgung: Schürfwunden, Brüche, Bänder/Sprunggelenk, Schulter

Wie kann hier mit dem vorhandenen (wenigen) Material vernünftig verbunden/geschient/gereinigt/versorgt werden

6. Schockerkennung - was tun?

7. Praxiseinheit: Retten/Bergen im Wald (aus Hang, mit Fahrrad über Verletztem)


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2012)

Klasse, da bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2012)

So Kinner´s es ist vollbracht, ich bin den ersten Double gesprungen


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2012)

Sauber Micha!

Das schauen wir uns dann demnächst mal live an 

Genießt das geile Wetter heute, wäre gerne dabei...

Bis die Tage dann
C.


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2012)

...das ihr gestern auch schon eine eigene Praxiseinheit einlegen mußtet, war aber auch nicht geplant, oder...?

Nur, weil ihr am 14. nicht könnt, ts ts ts...

Gute Besserung und bis morgen!
C.


----------



## Merlin (25. März 2012)

Ich würde gerne nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren, weil ich Montag erst spät zurück komme und mir dann der Dienstag nicht so passt. Was sagen die üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. März 2012)

Do wäre gut; Was ist mit Di? Schlage vor: Höhenmetersammeln (800Hm/2h)


Merlin schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren, weil ich Montag erst spät zurück komme und mir dann der Dienstag nicht so passt. Was sagen die üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2012)

Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## Freckles (26. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren, weil ich Montag erst spät zurück komme und mir dann der Dienstag nicht so passt. Was sagen die üblichen Verdächtigen?



Donnerstag würde mir am besten passen. 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## dom_i (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
darf man sich als "Frischling" zu euch trauen?  Ich würde gerne mal mit euch fahren, war schon ein paar Mal im Kottenfort unterwegs und ich liebe die Gegend einfach. Donnerstag würde mir eigtl gut passen, vllt schaff ich es aber auch erst in der ersten Aprilwoche.
Um welche Uhrzeit fahrt ihr dnen immer und bis wann? Ich hätte nämlich noch eine gewisse Zugfahrt (~50min) vor mir und würde das gerne zeittechnisch abschätzen können 

Gruß Dominik



edit: Ich glaub ich melde mich erstmal hier: Anfängertreff Bonn Für den Anfang besitmmt nicht schlecht  Trotzdem würde mich interssieren, bis wann ihr abends unterwegs seid


----------



## shmee (26. März 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Donnerstag würde mir am besten passen.
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Wäre auch Do am Start, gehe aber morgen auch auf jeden Fall. Evtl. setze ich dann für Di was rein.


----------



## Merlin (26. März 2012)

Gut, das Votum ist ja ziemlich eindeutig. Hier also der Termin für Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12809


----------



## kurvenkratzer (26. März 2012)

Und hier ist der Di-Treff:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12812


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. März 2012)

Am Donnerstag fahre ich gerne noch mal mit. Habe auch kürzlich mein Lampenarsenal aufgerüstet.


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2012)

...wobei du es jetzt schon fast nicht mehr brauchst.


----------



## shmee (27. März 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Und hier ist der Di-Treff:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12812



17:15 Nachtigallental schaffe ich leider nicht, hat sonst jemand Interesse um 18:30 ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren, weil ich Montag erst spät zurück komme und mir dann der Dienstag nicht so passt. Was sagen die üblichen Verdächtigen?



Ich hätte diese Woche täglich Zeit. Allerdings kann ich nur zum Biergarten kommen

Melde mich aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Darf aber erst in sechs Wochen wieder aufs Rad

Viel Spass euch allen.


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2012)

Och Micha, blöd aber auch. Wie ist es denn gelaufen und wie gehts deiner Schulter?


----------



## shmee (27. März 2012)

Oh Micha, 6 Wochen, so ein Mist. Aber sonst alles gut verlaufen? 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2012)

Na ja ich denke es ist soweit alles gut verlaufen. Könnt euch schonmal auf eine Reha-Tour freuen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## monsterchen (28. März 2012)

So Micha, jetzt aber schön auf dem Ergometer die Kondition trainieren, dann leidet die nicht so stark.

Gute Besserung und bis bald
Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2012)

monsterchen schrieb:


> So Micha, jetzt aber schön auf dem Ergometer die Kondition trainieren, dann leidet die nicht so stark.
> 
> Gute Besserung und bis bald
> Thomas



Ist schon eingeplant. Werde die Rolle hinten auf dem Balkon aufstellen. Da ist direkt der volle Kühlschrank von der Werkstatt. Ich denke du kannst dir vorstellen welche isotonischen Getränke da drin lagern Du darfst mich gerne beim Training besuchen

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2012)

Ich werde es leider doch nicht zu der Tour heute Abend schaffen, sorry!
Kommender Dienstag ist aber schon frei gehalten und im Kalender markiert. Ich hoffe, dass dann auch wieder eine Ausfahrt stattfindet.

Viel Spaß allen, die heute Abend fahren!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (29. März 2012)

Also das hat ja mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.
Die Bedingungen perfekt, super nette Truppe und die Sonne hat sich auch mal blicken lassen.
Danke an guide und Mitfahrer!


----------



## Sechser (29. März 2012)

Genau!
War schön, wieder dabei zu sein!


----------



## Freckles (3. April 2012)

So, wie schaut's denn morgen Abend aus? Wäre jemand interessiert zu fahren?


----------



## Merlin (3. April 2012)

Morgen =  Mittwoch? Ich wäre eher für den Donnerstag zu haben...


----------



## Freckles (3. April 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Morgen =  Mittwoch? Ich wäre eher für den Donnerstag zu haben...



In den Osterferien hab ich kein Tanzen . Donnerstag wollte der, der im Moment nicht Biken darf rausgehen, da er am Freitag frei hat (weil Feiertag).


----------



## Trekki (3. April 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Donnerstag wollte der, der im Moment nicht Biken darf rausgehen, da er am Freitag frei hat (weil Feiertag).


Fehlt da nicht ein Komma?

-klug********r    <- die Sternchen sind nicht von mir, hat der Server eingetragen.


----------



## Merlin (3. April 2012)

Also, wegen mir auch am Mittwoch, bin da diese Woche flexibel. Wer wäre denn noch am Start?


----------



## NoJan (3. April 2012)

bin dabei, Tag egal - Abschiedsride für mein Bike


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2012)

Hätte vielleicht noch Jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag sich auf ein Bierchen zu treffen. Fragt nur der, der im Moment nicht fahren darf ( aber könnte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> bin dabei, Tag egal - Abschiedsride für mein Bike



Gibt´s was neues????????????????


----------



## NoJan (3. April 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Gibt´s was neues????????????????



;( ja


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> ;( ja



Und was?


----------



## NoJan (3. April 2012)

ein gebrauchter Nico Rahmen (recht günstig, rechnet man EK gegen VK)


----------



## Freckles (3. April 2012)

Also ich bin dann mal so gegen 18:00 in Ramersdorf. Oder ist das zu früh? Falls überhaupt jemand mitfährt ...


----------



## Merlin (3. April 2012)

Hallo Angela,

doch, doch, ich komme mit. Hier ist der Termin für den Rest (allerdings 18.30 Uhr):
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12837


----------



## Merlin (4. April 2012)

Angela, es sieht tatsächlich so aus, als wollte keiner mitkommen. Wetter ist auch nur "lala". Ich bin daher am grübeln, ob ich nicht stattdessen am BMC weiterschrauben soll. Was sagt deine Motivation?


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2012)

...ich wäre wohl auch am Start...

Und noch nicht fertig mit schrauben? Sollte doch "nur" Gabel und Bremse sein 

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (4. April 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Angela, es sieht tatsächlich so aus, als wollte keiner mitkommen. Wetter ist auch nur "lala". Ich bin daher am grübeln, ob ich nicht stattdessen am BMC weiterschrauben soll. Was sagt deine Motivation?



Ich bin heute morgen mit schleifenden Bremsen ins Büro gefahren (nachdem ich die alten Beläge gegen neue, viel zu dicke Koolstop Beläge gewechselt habe), das waren gefühlte 500 Hm ... daher will ich schon zur Belohnung auf ein paar Trails fahren .

Aber es sind jetzt sowieso 3 Leute angemeldet, da kommste jetzt so einfach nicht mehr raus .... 

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. April 2012)

Nee, dann passt das, fahren wir!

Carsten, tja, was soll ich sagen...mehr mach ich auch gar nicht...


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Morgen =  Mittwoch? Ich wäre eher für den Donnerstag zu haben...



äh sorry Jungs und Mädels...
aufgrund des o.g. Posts hatte ich die ganze Zeit den Do im Kopf gehabt 

Hoffe, ihr hattet eine entspannte Runde!

Freitag trifft sich eine entspannte (!) Gruppe um 12.00 im Nachtigallental. 

Wenn einer der üblichen Verdächtigen mitmöchte, bitte per Handy oder Mail bei mir melden.

Dem Rest: Frohe Ostern!

C.

@Micha: leider erst nächste Woche wieder für Bierchen zu haben, dann ist die Fastenzeit endlich vorbei, yeah!


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2012)

Moin,
na, alle Schokolade und Völlerei bei der Verwandschaft gut überstanden  ?

Heute sieht das Wetter ja nicht sonderlich einladend aus...

Wie ist es mit dem Rest der Woche? Any volunteers?

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (10. April 2012)

Also bei der derzeitigen Prognose bin ich diese Woche raus, dürfte ziemlich matschig werden...


----------



## Sechser (10. April 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne  so ein bisschen Matsch ist doch nicht hinderlich, oder?  aber mein Rad ist gerade zerlegt.


----------



## NoJan (10. April 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> ..  aber mein Rad ist gerade zerlegt.


dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. April 2012)

Hm,
alle am Schrauben  ?

Freitag nachmittag so um 16.30 Uhr jemand für 3 Stündchen?

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (11. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> alle am Schrauben  ?
> 
> Freitag nachmittag so um 16.30 Uhr jemand für 3 Stündchen?
> ...



Ich muss bis 17:00 arbeiten, könnte dann aber irgendwo dazu kommen ....


----------



## Merlin (11. April 2012)

So früh gehts bei mir definitiv auch nicht. Habe aber gerade auch gar nicht im Kopf, ob Freitag schon was auf'm Plan steht oder nicht...


----------



## jo_hh (11. April 2012)

Hi, 

ich trau mich mal - Freitag halb 5 ginge, wenn das Wetter passt (vielleicht nicht schlechter als gestern...) wär ich dabei.

Grüße Jo


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2012)

ok,
dann lasst uns mal wetterabhängig 16.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf am Park&Ride Parkplatz festhalten (U-Bahn Haltestelle, s. googlemaps o.ä.).

Wo sollen wir dich aufgabeln, Angela?

grüße
C.


----------



## tomtom9 (12. April 2012)

hallo zusammen,
hätte ggf auch nochmal Lust bei euch ne Runde mitzufahren!
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2012)

Hi,
es bleibt bei morgen 16.30 Uhr. Ende o.g. Parkplatz 19.30 Uhr (ca...  ).

Tempo langsam berghoch, trailig runter. Helmpflicht!

Wer mitmag, hier melden, sonst wird (logischerweise...) nicht gewartet.

grüße
C.


----------



## jo_hh (12. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es bleibt bei morgen 16.30 Uhr. Ende o.g. Parkplatz 19.30 Uhr (ca...  ).
> 
> Tempo langsam berghoch, trailig runter. Helmpflicht!
> ...



Dabei, freu mich drauf!
Jo


----------



## Trekki (12. April 2012)

ich werde zwar pünktlich da sein, Unterwegs könnt Ihr auf mich warten 

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ich werde zwar pünktlich da sein, Unterwegs könnt Ihr auf mich warten
> 
> -trekki



Sehr schön!

Aber seit wann müssen WIR auf DICH warten??? 

Machst du eine Regenerationseinheit...?

Bis morgen!
C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. April 2012)

Regeneration? Ja, Ostern hat mir einige km gebracht.
Freitag: 170km mit Puls von 130
Samstag: etwas herum pullern
Sonntag: morgens eine Stunde
Montag: 100km auf Tempo. Der Regen schmeckte ab der Hälfte nach Salzwasser

-trekki


----------



## Jogofrizz (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin zwar nicht sicher, ob ich mithalten kann, da ich erst seit einigen Tagen im Training bin, würde es aber versuchen.
Bin jedoch nicht sicher, ob ich es bis 16:30 schaffe, also bitte nicht warten, wenn ich es nicht schaffe.
VG


----------



## tomtom9 (13. April 2012)

...muss leider doch wieder stornieren,
fahre doch früher ins wochenende!
grüße


----------



## Trekki (13. April 2012)

Ich wollte niemanden abschrecken sondern nur mein Bedarf nach Regeneration begründen!
Jogofrizz und tomtom9, Ihr seit gemeint.


----------



## Freckles (13. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich wollte niemanden abschrecken sondern nur mein Bedarf nach Regeneration begründen!



Du kannst dann ja mich anstelle der Rosi die Berge hochschieben, sozusagen als Regeneration!  ... und natürlich, dass du nicht aus der Übung kommst


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2012)

Jogofrizz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin zwar nicht sicher, ob ich mithalten kann, da ich erst seit einigen Tagen im Training bin, würde es aber versuchen.
> Bin jedoch nicht sicher, ob ich es bis 16:30 schaffe, also bitte nicht warten, wenn ich es nicht schaffe.
> VG



Hi,
kannst auch ein wenig später dazustoßen. Freckles kommt ja auch gegen 17.15 Uhr...

Schick mir per PN mal deine Tel bzw. poste, wann du losziehst. 

Dann drehe ich mit John eine Runde und fahre den auf unser normales Niveau runter 

bis nachher
C.


----------



## jo_hh (13. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst auch ein wenig später dazustoßen. Freckles kommt ja auch gegen 17.15 Uhr...
> 
> Schick mir per PN mal deine Tel bzw. poste, wann du losziehst.
> ...



Hier sind ja auch schon alle morgens im Netz... 

Ich muss auf keinen Fall auf "normales Niveau" runtergefahren werden, hab überhaupt keine Ambitionen und muss auch niemandem was beweisen - Weisheit des Alters...  Ein schönes, gemütliches Ründchen fahren und dabei sicher Trails entdecken, die ich noch nicht kenne, wär genau der Plan. Also keine Bange, das Testosteron-Pflaster lass ich zuhause... Regeneration klingt super.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Freckles (13. April 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> Hier sind ja auch schon alle morgens im Netz...
> 
> Ich muss auf keinen Fall auf "normales Niveau" runtergefahren werden, hab überhaupt keine Ambitionen und muss auch niemandem was beweisen - Weisheit des Alters...  Ein schönes, gemütliches Ründchen fahren und dabei sicher Trails entdecken, die ich noch nicht kenne, wär genau der Plan. Also keine Bange, das Testosteron-Pflaster lass ich zuhause... Regeneration klingt super.
> 
> ...



Lass dich von dem Männergerede nicht abschrecken . Und gerade der John ist einer, der immer auf alle wartet und keine Stress macht. Aber schnell ist er trotzdem und zum Ausgleich schiebt er halt immer meine Tochter den Berg hoch .

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## jo_hh (13. April 2012)

Na, im Zweifel kann ich mich dann ja schieben lassen...

Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (13. April 2012)

Wenn es heute auf der Arbeit ruhig bleibt, bin ich auch dabei. Carsten, fährst du mit dem Rad nach Ramersdorf?


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> Hier sind ja auch schon alle morgens im Netz...
> 
> Ich muss auf keinen Fall auf "normales Niveau" runtergefahren werden, hab überhaupt keine Ambitionen und muss auch niemandem was beweisen - Weisheit des Alters...  Ein schönes, gemütliches Ründchen fahren und dabei sicher Trails entdecken, die ich noch nicht kenne, wär genau der Plan. Also keine Bange, das Testosteron-Pflaster lass ich zuhause... Regeneration klingt super.
> 
> ...



äh, mit John ist Trekki gemeint, der auf "unser" Niveau heruntergefahren werden muß 

@Chris: nein, Auto, muß zügig nach Köln zurück zum Angrillen...

bis nachher
C.


----------



## jo_hh (13. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> äh, mit John ist Trekki gemeint, der auf "unser" Niveau heruntergefahren werden muß



Hab ich zwischenzeitlich geblickt, ein wenig zu schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen...


----------



## Redfraggle (13. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es bleibt bei morgen 16.30 Uhr. Ende o.g. Parkplatz 19.30 Uhr (ca...  ).
> 
> Tempo langsam berghoch, trailig runter. Helmpflicht!
> ...



Würd ja gerne, aber der neue Kleiderschrank ruft!
Schade, wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2012)

schade...

Aber für eine Frau ist doch so ein neuer Kleiderschrank wie Weihnachten, ist doch dann ein Glückstag heute 

grüße und frohes Schaffen in der Baustelle!
C.


----------



## shmee (13. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus bei mir, bin auch am Start. Bis gleich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. April 2012)

@sun909: vielen Dank fürs guiden, war ein schöner Abend.


----------



## jo_hh (14. April 2012)

Das fand ich auch, vielen Dank!  Gerne wieder!

Grüße, Joachim


----------



## Jogofrizz (14. April 2012)

Ja, das war eine super Tour, vielen Dank, hat mir großen Spaß gemacht.
Bin beim nächsten mal gerne wieder dabei.
Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Enduro_Alex (16. April 2012)

hey! fährt am dienstag abend jemand ne entspannte runde im 7G? fange gerade wieder an und suche daher besonder gemütliche mitfahrer ;-)

VG

Alex


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2012)

Hi Alex,
die Tendenz für morgen ist noch nicht ganz klar, entscheidet sich wohl erst morgen früh...

@Freitagstourer: Jupp, hat Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder  !

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (16. April 2012)

Also ich wäre morgen durchaus am Start, so das Wetter denn hält.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (16. April 2012)

Super! Bin flexibel wenn es nicht zu früh los gehen soll (vor 18h)


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2012)

So ich versuche es dann noch einmal. Habe für den 28.04. einen Stammtisch angesetzt.

Wäre schön wenn sich einge finden würden die Lust haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12878

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12878



Eine schnelle Tour von Stunt-beck!


----------



## yogi71 (17. April 2012)

Schnell müde oder schnell voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (17. April 2012)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> Super! Bin flexibel wenn es nicht zu früh los gehen soll (vor 18h)



Ich sag mal 18:30 Ramersdorf P&R Parkplatz, wenn es nicht aus Eimern kübelt.


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2012)

Moin,
ich bin raus für heute...

Drücke euch aber die Daumen, dass es trocken bleibt!

Wollte Freitag wieder fahren, any volunteers?

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (17. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wollte Freitag wieder fahren, any volunteers?
> 
> grüße
> C.



Wenn das Wetter ok ist, dann ja. Aber die Vorhersage sieht ja eher bescheiden aus .....


----------



## jo_hh (17. April 2012)

Nachdem Ihr mich letzte Woche angefixt habt, hätte ich natürlich große Lust, werde es aber zeitlich leider nicht schaffen 

Grüße, Jo


----------



## Enduro_Alex (17. April 2012)

Cool! Ich bin da (wenn es nicht aus Eimern kübelt - soll aber erst so gg. 21h ein paar Schauer geben ;-))


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter ok ist, dann ja. Aber die Vorhersage sieht ja eher bescheiden aus .....



ach bis dahin wird der Wetterfrosch sich schon noch berappeln 

Gerade scheint die Sonne, Optimismus tut not 

grüße
C.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (17. April 2012)

So - das hat zumindest heute Wetter gehalten - war ne coole Tour! spätestens nächsten Dienstag bin ich gerne wieder dabei!

Danke an shmee für das guiden und begleiten 

Der Alex


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2012)

Soderle,
meinem Wetterfrosch nach sieht es für morgen nachmittag trocken aus (hab ihm mit dem Mixer gedroht  )...

D.h. ich werde fahren. Ab Nachtigallental, bis Nachtigallental. 

Abfahrt gegen 16.30 Uhr, Späteinsteiger möglich, ich drehe dann eine Runde.

Wer mitmag, hier melden. 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> meinem Wetterfrosch nach sieht es für morgen nachmittag trocken aus (hab ihm mit dem Mixer gedroht  )...
> 
> D.h. ich werde fahren. Ab Nachtigallental, bis Nachtigallental.
> ...



Mitmögen schon aber weder dürfen noch habe ich Zeit

Viel Spass

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. April 2012)

Hey Micha,
kommen auch andere Zeiten!

Sieh es doch so... du sitzt das schlechte Wetter grad einfach auf der Rolle aus 

Kopf hoch!

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (19. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> meinem Wetterfrosch nach sieht es für morgen nachmittag trocken aus (hab ihm mit dem Mixer gedroht  )...
> 
> D.h. ich werde fahren. Ab Nachtigallental, bis Nachtigallental.
> ...



Also, ich plane immer noch zu fahren. Am Nachtigallental kann ich allerdings erst frühestens um 17:45 sein .... wenn dir das Recht ist, bin ich dann dort.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## kurvenkratzer (19. April 2012)

und kommt noch einer am Sa, 10h ab Nachtigallental mit?
Fr schaffe ich nicht.

Grüße
Wolfgang



sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> meinem Wetterfrosch nach sieht es für morgen nachmittag trocken aus (hab ihm mit dem Mixer gedroht  )...
> 
> D.h. ich werde fahren. Ab Nachtigallental, bis Nachtigallental.
> ...


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2012)

Nope...

Samstag beim GranFondo bei Canyon in Koblenz unterwegs...

Gruesse
C


----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. April 2012)

Hallo Carsten,
hoffentlich hat's Spaß gemacht..
Wir hatten auch Spaß, 1750Hm/38km,
3 St. Torte und Kaffee...


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2012)

Moin Wolfgang,
stolze Runde, ächz! seid ihr die ganzen Trails wieder hoch gefahren  ... 

Bei den HM hätte ich die ganze Torte genommen 

Bis die Tage!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. April 2012)

P.S.
Der Rxexbxexcxkxa-Trail wurde jetzt nochmals dicht gemacht. Oben mit einer selbstgebauten "Schranke" und einem netten Eigenausdruck "Erdrutsch"...

Werden jetzt mal hören, wem das ganze eigentlich gehört.

Anderer Trail, der wg. Baumschlag gerade dicht ist, ist im Ennert der vom See aus links schöne steil bergabführende (Tom: "Helmknacker", you know?). Hier ist vom Aussichtspunkt aus heftig Holz geschlagen worden und leider erstmal alles zu...

grüße
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Der Rxexbxexcxkxa-Trail wurde jetzt nochmals dicht gemacht. Oben mit einer selbstgebauten "Schranke" und einem netten Eigenausdruck "Erdrutsch"...
> 
> Werden jetzt mal hören, wem das ganze eigentlich gehört.
> ...


 
Wär schon gut, wenn gerade die beiden trails irgendwie wieder fahrbar wären ...


----------



## zett78 (23. April 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wär schon gut, wenn gerade die beiden trails irgendwie wieder fahrbar wären ...



bei dem erstgenannten bezweifle ich das mal, der sieht echt übel aus.
ist aauch schon öfter freigeräumt worden, aber diesmal hat man sich mit dem verbauen richtig Mühe gegeben.


----------



## zett78 (23. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Der Rxexbxexcxkxa-Trail



wie soll man das bloß dechiffrieren??


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2012)

..streiche ein "x", ist doch nicht sooo schwer, oder???

Da Feind ja evt. über Google o.ä. mitliest, muß man es dem ja nicht einfacher als notwendig machen


----------



## zett78 (23. April 2012)

Guten Morgen, dass war aufgrund der Einfachheit pure Ironie meinerseits!
scheint aber nicht angekommen zu sein


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2012)

alles klar, da fehlte ein  ...

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Freckles (24. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Eine schnelle Tour von Stunt-beck!


na dann frage ich mich warum du noch nicht angemeldet bist


----------



## Enduro_Alex (24. April 2012)

Hi,

Irgendjemand Lust auf eine kleine aber feine (und entspannte) Tour heute so gg. 18.00/18.30h? Es ist schließlich Dienstag ;-)

VG
Alex


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2012)

Hi,
leider kein Rad mit im Auto...

grüße und viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (25. April 2012)

Wer Lust hat:

Morgen 15.45h an der Königswinterer Fähre starten wir eine kleine Tour.
Bisher dabei:
Rosinantenfahrt
zett78

Gruß


----------



## zett78 (26. April 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat:
> 
> Morgen 15.45h an der Königswinterer Fähre starten wir eine kleine Tour.
> Bisher dabei:
> ...



keiner dabei??

schnell bergauf und schnell bergab


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. April 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> keiner dabei??
> 
> schnell bergauf und schnell bergab


 
Hüstel ***** bin doch ziemlich  untrainiert ...


----------



## sun909 (26. April 2012)

Hi,
klappt bei mir leider nicht...

Kein Rad im Auto und Arbeit satt...

Der Rest ist im April-Schlaf oder Urlaub oder oder oder 

Viel Spaß euch!
sun909


----------



## zett78 (26. April 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hüstel ***** bin doch ziemlich  untrainiert ...


das sagst du zwar immer stimmt aber nicht! 
Fehlende Kraft wird durch Fahrtechnik kompensiert!!!


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2012)

Hi,
wie schlammig war es denn gestern so? Wollte heute nachmittag eine Runde drehen...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schlammig war es denn gestern so? Wollte heute nachmittag eine Runde drehen...
> 
> grüße
> C.



Kann ich dir gleich schreiben da ich jetzt gleich losfahre.

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2012)

wie, du wieder auf dem Rad???

Darfst doch noch gar nicht  ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> wie, du wieder auf dem Rad???
> 
> Darfst doch noch gar nicht  ...



wer sagt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schlammig war es denn gestern so? Wollte heute nachmittag eine Runde drehen...
> 
> grüße
> C.


 
Ging gut, lediglich die Einfahrt in den bunkertrail war - wie faßt immer - etwas schlammig. Haben einen schönen technischen und steilen trail oben in den Breibergen gesehen, der uns Respekt eingeflößt hat; würde mich mal interessieren, wie der halbwegs flüssig zu fahren ist ...


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2012)

Hi,
danke für die Info, hört sich ja ganz gut an 

Breiberge? Am Häuschen hoch? Der ist fein... Aber teils sehr eng und jetzt mit ein wenig feucht auch fies rutschig in den engen Kurven...

grüße
C.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. April 2012)

Breiberge waren gestern nachmittag wirklich furz trocken und frei von jeglichem Geäst .


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2012)

Hi,
ja leider haben wir den Regen erwischt 

Vorsicht am Nücker Felsenweg!
In der ersten Kurve hat jemand einen dicken Stein mitten auf den Weg gelegt, sieht man erst sehr spät...

Schönes WE
C.


----------



## shmee (28. April 2012)

Ein kurzer Gruß aus dem schönen Utah. Hier und da juckt es mich schon in den Füßen, Trails gab es in Nevada und gibt es hier en Masse. Ach, und das Bier würde doch prima zu unseren Feierabendrunden passen, was?


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Gruß aus dem schönen Utah. Hier und da juckt es mich schon in den Füßen, Trails gab es in Nevada und gibt es hier en Masse. Ach, und das Bier würde doch prima zu unseren Feierabendrunden passen, was?



Cooles Ding.....bring mal ein paar Kästen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (28. April 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Gruß aus dem schönen Utah. Hier und da juckt es mich schon in den Füßen, Trails gab es in Nevada und gibt es hier en Masse. Ach, und das Bier würde doch prima zu unseren Feierabendrunden passen, was?



Falls Du noch nach Colorado kommst:
Auch dieser Tropfen ist zu empfehlen...








​ 
... und ja, bring mal ein paar Kästen mit.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (29. April 2012)

Hallo,
fährt jemand am Mi, 2.5. ca 18h ab Nachtigallental mit? Wettervorhersage: 16°C und leichter Regen. Sollte beim Höhenmetersammeln nicht stören und vielleicht wird's auch besser...


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Wolfgang,
dann hoffe ich, dass du nicht völlig nass geworden bist?

In Westfalen hat es geschüttet, als ob es kein Morgen gäbe 

Jemand morgen ab 17.00 Uhr Lust?

Samstag sieht das Wetter ja grausig aus...

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## NoJan (3. Mai 2012)

Wäre dabei (diesmal wirklich)


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2012)

Hm,
Wetter ist ja gerade toll, lass uns jetzt fahren 

Ich würde sagen, wir schauen so um drei nochmal....

Wann könntest du los, Jan?

grüße
C.


----------



## NoJan (4. Mai 2012)

Weiß nicht genau, wann ich heute rauskomme. Wir können uns gerne früher als 17:00 Uhr treffen, gerne können wir 15:00 anpeilen. Rammersdorf? KöWi?


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Jan,
so, Wetter schaut anständig aus, ich bin um 17.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Ramersdorf, ok?

Früher geht jobtechnisch nicht, sollte doch noch der große Regen kommen, telefonieren wir?

grüße
C.


----------



## NoJan (4. Mai 2012)

Machen wir so. Meine Nr. habe ich dir per PN geschickt - deine habe ich.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (7. Mai 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Wolfgang,
> dann hoffe ich, dass du nicht völlig nass geworden bist?


Leider habe ich es am Di arbeitstechnisch garnicht geschafft...


sun909 schrieb:


> In Westfalen hat es geschüttet, als ob es kein Morgen gäbe
> ...
> Samstag sieht das Wetter ja grausig aus...


stimmt, meine Schuhe sind immer noch nass...
War mit dem DAV im hohen Venn, siehe:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20856



sun909 schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß
> C.



Schönen Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Mai 2012)

Danke Bernd,
war ne Supertour heute! 1150Hm/22km ist schon was!
Supernette Gruppe, hier ist sie (unvollständig) auf dem Ölberg:







Bis damnächst...
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Foto - wir sehen wohl ein wenig geplündert aus ... Flori (der trial-Fahrer) ist mit mir dann noch ein paar Einlagen gefahren, war um 21:30 Uhr mit dicken Beinen zurück. Gerne wieder!


----------



## Labtakwon (9. Mai 2012)

Danke auch von mir für die schöne Runde 
ich würde auch gerne wieder mitfahren
Grüße Wolf


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Mai 2012)

Ich finde so sollte der Dirt-Parcours am Venusberg auch mal aussehen.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20933


----------



## route61 (13. Mai 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich finde so sollte der Dirt-Parcours am Venusberg auch mal aussehen.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20933



Hammägeil


----------



## Merlin (13. Mai 2012)

Nächste Woche soll es ab Dienstag wieder schlechter werden, sagen zumindest die Wetterfrösche. Ich würde daher vorschlagen wir fahren am Montag? Hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12951


----------



## carlofreeride (13. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
bin auf eure gruppe gestoßen und wollte fragen ob ich mich euch anschließen kann?  bin konditionell relativ fit, 7G schaffe ich ne längere tour ohne probleme... hab nen Canyon torque, also bergauf nicht der schnellste...
besteht ihr auf jedenfall auf beleuchtung oder geht das auf eigenes risiko? ( wird ja schon relativ spät dunkel..) 

ich würde mich freuen mal mitfahren zu können! 

gruß


----------



## NoJan (13. Mai 2012)

Über die Kondition & Tempo musst du dir keine Gedanken machen, wir passen die Tour je nach Teilnehmerfeld entsprechend an. Grundsätzlich fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko - dies gilt auch für die Ausstattung, normalerweise sind wir vor der Dunkelheit wieder zurück - so dass du idR. kein Licht benötigst.


----------



## carlofreeride (13. Mai 2012)

gut dann schau ich doch morgen abend mal vorbei! bis dann


----------



## Merlin (14. Mai 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko - dies gilt auch für die Ausstattung


 
Nicht ganz, zumindest dann nicht, wenn es ein offizieller Termin ist. Zur Zeit geht es aber tatsächlich schon "ohne". In der dunklen Jahreszeit wäre fehlende Beleuchtung aber definitiv ein k.o. Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2012)

carlofreeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin auf eure gruppe gestoßen und wollte fragen ob ich mich euch anschließen kann?  bin konditionell relativ fit, 7G schaffe ich ne längere tour ohne probleme... hab nen Canyon torque, also bergauf nicht der schnellste...
> besteht ihr auf jedenfall auf beleuchtung oder geht das auf eigenes risiko? ( wird ja schon relativ spät dunkel..)
> 
> ...



Hi,
Licht ist nie verkehrt, zumindest eines, mit dem du heil aus dem Biergarten nach Hause kommst 

Ansonsten einfach die DIMB-Regeln einmal durchlesen, DIMB-Regeln , und ein komplett fahrtüchtiges Rad (Bremsen, Reifen etc.) sowie Helm setzen wir natürlich voraus. 

Je nachdem auch Schoner, aber das liegt wirklich in eigenem Ermessen...

Tempo sollte kein Problem sein.

Viel Spaß dann heute abend, ich bin leider nicht dabei 

grüße
C.


----------



## aceofspades (14. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich werde heute auch mal bei euch vorbei schauen - wir haben uns ja schon letzten Dienstag auf den Ölberg getroffen - bei dem Foto war ich gerede mal 3m weg 

als bis dann
gerd


----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2012)

...wie du kannst nach deinen 2200HM gestern schon wieder fahren???

Respekt!!!

grüße
C.


----------



## aceofspades (14. Mai 2012)

Fahren geht nach dem Wetter - morgen regnets


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## aceofspades (15. Mai 2012)

Danke für die tolle Runde gestern - hat Spass gemacht und hab auch noch ne neue Route kennen gelernt 
Vielleicht mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2012)

Oh no, am 30.06. bin ich doch auf ner Hochzeit...ne ne ne...


----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2012)

Tom, 
du bist dieses Jahr IMMER wenn was ist auf einer Hochzeit 

Termin notiert, danke an TeamIII für die Einladung!

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (19. Mai 2012)

Aufgrund des angesagten guten Wetters würde ich gerne nochmal am Montag fahren. Hier ist der Termin dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12984


----------



## Merlin (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe wegen terminlicher Gründe die Tour von Montag auf Dienstag verlegt, also wie gewohnt. Wetter tut sich inzwischen auch nix mehr an beiden Tagen...


----------



## NoJan (21. Mai 2012)

Sollte passen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. Mai 2012)

na denn schlage ich aus terminlichen Gründen folgendes vor:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12989

Viele Grüße

@Tom:
Bauchping weg?




Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe wegen terminlicher Gründe die Tour von Montag auf Dienstag verlegt, also wie gewohnt. Wetter tut sich inzwischen auch nix mehr an beiden Tagen...


----------



## Merlin (21. Mai 2012)

Oha, jetzt hab ich mich aber in die Nesseln gesetzt. Bin Dienstag und Mittwoch in Ulm, das wird schwierig mit radfahren. Aber wenigstens hat mich mein dienstlicher Kalender daran erinnert. Habe den Termin also wieder rausgenommmen, sorry.

Wolfgang: Ja, wieder gut. Habe sogar rausgefunden, was es war, also alles in Butter.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2012)

Wolfgang, bin dabei; hoffentlich hält das Wetter ...


----------



## Sechser (21. Mai 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Habe sogar rausgefunden, was es war, also alles in Butter.



Klingt spannend. Musst Du bei Gelegenheit mal berichten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Mai 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> na denn schlage ich aus terminlichen Gründen folgendes vor:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12989
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
Schöne Tour ... und ja, die Sprünge im Bunkertrail machen nach 21 Uhr erst richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hätte da für Sa. was: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12999
und Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13003


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Mai 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte da für Sa. was: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12999


 
Lies sich wirklich gut, kann aber leider nicht


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2012)

Moin Wolfgang,
wir sind auf dem 24h Rennen unterwegs, daher gibt das nix bei mir...

Trotzdem viel Spaß, eine wunderschöne Tour!

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Mai 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Wolfgang,
> wir sind auf dem 24h Rennen unterwegs...
> C.


Hallo Carsten,
...dann siegt mal schön...
Und so war's an der Ahr:





Sandro und Verena hatten schon gleich zu Beginn der Tour doppeltes Glück. Am Ende waren es ohne Vischeltal aber mit Seilbahntrail 2500Hm...


----------



## NoJan (28. Mai 2012)

Wäre jemand morgen Abend dabei? Das Wetter muss man unbedingt weiter ausnutzen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Mai 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Wäre jemand morgen Abend dabei? Das Wetter muss man unbedingt weiter ausnutzen!



Ich


----------



## shmee (29. Mai 2012)

Dito. 18:30 Ramersdorf?


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2012)

Eher nicht, ich hätte auf morgen spekuliert...viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Mai 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Eher nicht, ich hätte auf morgen spekuliert...viel Spaß!



Mir wäre es egal ob heute oder morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (29. Mai 2012)

Ich wär auch heute dabei, hab´meinen Panzer schon im Auto liegen. Als Startort find ich das Nachtigallental sympatisch, da fällt das Rückkurbeln am Rhein weg.

Als Startzeit ist 18:30 Uhr OK.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Mai 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich wär auch heute dabei, hab´meinen Panzer schon im Auto liegen. Als Startort find ich das Nachtigallental sympatisch, da fällt das Rückkurbeln am Rhein weg.



Gute Idee, Nachtigallental gefällt mir auch gut

Wie wäre es denn mit einer teschnichen Runde?


Grüße


----------



## Dart (29. Mai 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer teschnichen Runde?


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2012)

...dabei!

grüße
C.

P.S. 1: Tom: morgen könnte ich auch 

P.S. 2: Wolfgang: Respekt, über 2000HM, ächz, das haben wir gerade in 24h gefahren


----------



## NoJan (29. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an - sollten Schmelzbachtal mitnehmen. War traumhaft gestern


----------



## shmee (29. Mai 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich wär auch heute dabei, hab´meinen Panzer schon im Auto liegen. Als Startort find ich das Nachtigallental sympatisch, da fällt das Rückkurbeln am Rhein weg.
> 
> Als Startzeit ist 18:30 Uhr OK.



Na ja, für die Bonner wird der Weg am Rhein entlang dadurch auch nicht wirklich kürzer. 

Aber wegen mir auch gern Nachtigallental, müsste zeitlich eigentlich passen.

@NoJan @Carsten: 18:00 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2012)

Moin Chris,
ich hab kein Licht mit... Wenn du mir ein Rücklicht leihst, fahre ich ab Beuel mit und retour... 

grüße
C.


----------



## NoJan (29. Mai 2012)

Hey Chris

Bin 10 Minuten später unter der Südbrücke und schließe mich euch dann an.

vg Jan


----------



## shmee (29. Mai 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> ich hab kein Licht mit... Wenn du mir ein Rücklicht leihst, fahre ich ab Beuel mit und retour...
> 
> grüße
> C.



Licht müsste ich noch haben, dann 18:00 Uhr Chinaschiff und den Jan gabeln wir unter der Südbrücke auf.


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen. Ich bin vorkurzem nach Bonn gezogen und lerne grade das Siebengebirge kennen.


----------



## shmee (29. Mai 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen. Ich bin vorkurzem nach Bonn gezogen und lerne grade das Siebengebirge kennen.



Immer doch, gern. Kommst du direkt zum Nachtigallental? Ansonsten kannst du entweder um 18:00 in Beuel am Chinaschiff sein (einfach über die Brücke rüber nach Beuel, dort liegt am Ufer ein Schiff mit chinesischem Restaurant) oder alternativ um 18:10 unter der Südbrücke auf Beueler Seite.


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Mai 2012)

Ich wohne am Chinaschiff, darum passt mir das ganz gut. Zudem weiß ich nicht wo und was das Nachtigallental ist. ;-)


----------



## Freckles (29. Mai 2012)

Biken werde ich wohl nicht mitkommen. Nach Samstag, Sonntag und Montag mach ich heute mal Pause . Aber wenn ihr später noch in den Biergarten geht, komm ich noch dazu.

Viel Spaß
Angela


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen. Ich bin vorkurzem nach Bonn gezogen und lerne grade das Siebengebirge kennen.



Sicher doch 

Aber bitte: nur mit Helm und da es heute technischer wird, auch Schoner für Knie einpacken, wenn du diese hast. 

Es ist bei uns keine Schande, vom Rad zu steigen, nur zu fallen 

Ansonsten gilt folgendes:

- Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt
- Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr und eigenes Risiko
- Du hast ein funktionsfähiges MTB in gutem Zustand
- Du führst Ersatzschlauch und gängiges Werkzeug mit
- Und, logischerweise, trägst du Helm, Handschuhe und Radklamotten 

grüße
sun909


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Mai 2012)

jow, Knieschoner hab ich leider nicht. 
Aber 18 bin ich.. Helm mit Hirn, Handschuhe und Flickzeug  trage ich auch bei mir.


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Mai 2012)

habt ihr vor in der Dukelheit durch den Wald zu heitzen? ich habe kein besonderst tolles Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Mai 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> habt ihr vor in der Dukelheit durch den Wald zu heitzen? ich habe kein besonderst tolles Licht.



Da es inzwischen lange genug hell bleibt werden wir heute bestimmt nicht im dunkeln durch den Wald fahren. Wir werden aber bestimmt einen Biergarten aufsuchen. Dann kommt es vor das es dunkel wird bevor man zurück fährt.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## NoJan (29. Mai 2012)

Wir heitzen nicht 
Licht sollte schon dabei sein, für den Fall der Fälle..


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Mai 2012)

okay vom Biergarten zurück komm ich mit meiner LED funzel.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

War gestern ein feines Ründchen. Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Ich hoffe ihr seit nicht zu nass geworden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (30. Mai 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seit nicht zu nass geworden.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Im Biergarten oder was?


----------



## shmee (30. Mai 2012)

Ne, also wir sind komplett trocken nach hause gekommen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Im Biergarten oder was?



Da sind wir alle nass geworden. Allerdings von innen
Als wir auf der Fähre waren kam in Mehlem richtig was runter. War schon froh das ich in Auto konnte.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

Auf nach Belgien, wer hat Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13026


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Micha,
an dem Tag bin ich mit den "Zwergen" verplant im offenen Siegtal...

Und abends ist EM-Finale  

Schade, müssen wir einen anderen Tag ausmachen!

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (30. Mai 2012)

wäre grundsätzlich dabei, aber 1) wie Carsten schon geschrieben hat, EM Finale 2) kein Auto, bräuchte also eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> wäre grundsätzlich dabei, aber 1) wie Carsten schon geschrieben hat, EM Finale 2) kein Auto, bräuchte also eine Mitfahrgelegenheit



Das mit dem Finale habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht. Wobei man dann auf dem Rückweg gemeinsam einkehren könnte. Ich kann allerdings immer nur alle 14 Tage, da ich an geraden We. meinen Sohn habe. der nächste Termin wäre dann der 15.07. Sollte dieser Termin grösseren Anklang finden ändern wir das.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (30. Mai 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das mit dem Finale habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht. Wobei man dann auf dem Rückweg gemeinsam einkehren könnte. Ich kann allerdings immer nur alle 14 Tage, da ich an geraden We. meinen Sohn habe. der nächste Termin wäre dann der 15.07. Sollte dieser Termin grösseren Anklang finden ändern wir das.
> 
> Grüße Micha



15. Fände ich besser, dann kann ich auch mit


----------



## surftigresa (30. Mai 2012)

01. wäre ich dabei, wenn Deutschland nicht im Finale ist. 15.07. klappt bei mir leider nicht.

Gruss,
Melli, die gleich Koffer packen darf


----------



## Xartixru (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo! 
Bin neu hier, würde mich gerne bei nächsten Fahrten im Bonn/ umgebung anschliessen. Kenne auch paar wege in Kottenforst / 7G.
Am 5.06 bereits was geplannt?
yaro


----------



## NoJan (30. Mai 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> 15. Fände ich besser, dann kann ich auch mit



15.6 sounds good to me!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> 01. wäre ich dabei, wenn Deutschland nicht im Finale ist. 15.07. klappt bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli, die gleich Koffer packen darf



Na da kannst du beruhigt sein, das schaffen die nicht.


----------



## sibu (31. Mai 2012)

Der Wegeplan für das Siebengebirge kommt. Es gibt eine Pressemitteilung und einen noch leeren Link zur Verordnung. Bin mal gespannt, wo man dann noch fahren darf.


----------



## zett78 (1. Juni 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Wegeplan für das Siebengebirge kommt. Es gibt eine Pressemitteilung und einen noch leeren Link zur Verordnung. Bin mal gespannt, wo man dann noch fahren darf.



jetzt ist es da!
Oh weia!!


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2012)

...sieht ja nach einer großzügigen Fahrradlandschaft aus 

Quasi nix mehr.

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2012)

Nun ja, offiziell befahren dürfen wir auch jetzt keinen der Wege, auf denen wir so unterwegs sind. Stellt sich halt die Frage, ob sich mit dem Wegeplan in der Praxis wirklich was ändert. Das bleibt erstmal abzuwarten...und ich glaube nicht daran, dass jetzt plötzlich Tag und Nacht "Wegeshüter" durch den Wald streifen werden.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2012)

Hmm, da kann ich machen was ich will, aber ich verstehe die Restriktionen nicht; weder aus der Perspektive der Naturbelastung noch aus der einer Vermeidung "unverträglicher Nutzungen" (Kollisionsgefahren mit Wanderern oder Reitern) ist die VO sinnvoll, erst recht nicht hinsichtlich der Intensität der Beschränkungen für Radfahrer im Ergebnis und im Vergleich mit anderen Nutzergruppen (Wanderer, Reiter) ...


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, von "sinnvoll" kann hier auch keine Rede sein. Der ganze Prozess, einschließlich der jetzt erstellten Wegeverordnung, zeigt halt ganz klar die Handschrift einzelner Interessengruppen, die entsprechende Lobby und Einfluss haben.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2012)

Um mal kurz das Thema zu verlassen: Der Dämpfer an meinem BMC leckt und muss wahrscheinlich eingeschickt werden. Hat zufällig jemand einen Ersatzdämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 55mm (bzw. 56mm oder 57mm) Federweg da, den ich mir leihen könnte?


----------



## Freckles (1. Juni 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Um mal kurz das Thema zu verlassen: Der Dämpfer an meinem BMC leckt und muss wahrscheinlich eingeschickt werden. Hat zufällig jemand einen Ersatzdämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 55mm (bzw. 56mm oder 57mm) Federweg da, den ich mir leihen könnte?



Ich frage gleich mal den Micha .... ich hatte mal einen für den Fritzz bestellt, der da so rumliegt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau wegen der Maße ....


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2012)

..hat sich erledigt, habe ich vom Tom eben gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (1. Juni 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nun ja, offiziell befahren dürfen wir auch jetzt keinen der Wege, auf denen wir so unterwegs sind. Stellt sich halt die Frage, ob sich mit dem Wegeplan in der Praxis wirklich was ändert. Das bleibt erstmal abzuwarten...und ich glaube nicht daran, dass jetzt plötzlich Tag und Nacht "Wegeshüter" durch den Wald streifen werden.


 
Das trifft die Sache auf den Punkt! Wer bereits jetzt auf anderen Wegen als den breiten Wirtschaftswegen mit dem Bike unterwegs war (etwas vereinfacht), tat dies illegal. Aber eigentlich kenn ich niemanden der so etwas macht . Ich denke auch, dass sich daher an dem Nutzungsverhalten nichts ändert.

Auf keinen Fall sollten wir jetzt in eine weitere Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn dieses Wegeplanes verfallen. Diese würde nur wieder die Emotionen hochkochen lassen und es würden wieder zu viele Details von Spots ausposaunt werden.

Wie heißt es doch so schön:
Der Kenner schweigt und genießt


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlich zumindest. Hepe-Bikes, von denen das Rad kommt, hat einen Ersatzdämpfer...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, von "sinnvoll" kann hier auch keine Rede sein. Der ganze Prozess, einschließlich der jetzt erstellten Wegeverordnung, zeigt halt ganz klar die Handschrift einzelner Interessengruppen, die entsprechende Lobby und Einfluss haben.


 
Jou!!! Aber wenn das zu Verboten führt, müssen diese sinnvoll gerechtfertigt werden, was ich auch aus einer MTB-neutralen Perspektive (is schwer, aber ich versuchs mal ...) nicht erkennen kann. Ich kenne aber die Entstehungsgeschichte der VO nicht; weiß jemand, ob MTBler in das Verfahren eingebunden wurden, bzw. wurden die Gründe für diese VO im Verfahren ausgewiesen und diskutiert?

@dart (wg. Systemverzögerung jetzt erst gesehen): Klar ohne jede Nennung von Spots, aber mich würden die Hintergründe schon interessieren; falls Du dies nicht einstellen möchtest, gerne per PN


----------



## Dart (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Rosinantenfahrt,

dieses Thema wurde hier in den vergangenen Jahren ausgiebigst öffentlich diskutiert. Starte einfach mal eine Suche mit den Begriffen "Siebengebirge", "Wegeplan" oder "Nationalpark". Da hast Du Stoff zum lesen für den ganzen Sommer. Vordergründig wurden alle Nutzer des Siebengebirges mit einbezogen, aber ohne Lobby ....


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juni 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... ob MTBler in das Verfahren eingebunden wurden...


 
Ja. U. a. hier und hier nachzulesen. So...






...sah dann die Abfassung der Wunschliste der einheimischen Biker(innen) am 17.10.2010 im Siebengebirge aus. Diese Kartenwerke wurde zusammen mit einem konkretisierenden Anschreiben von der DIMB an die Bezirksregierung übersandt. Vergleicht man das nun veröffentlichte Kartenwerk mit unseren Vorschlägen, ist man unseren Wünschen kaum bis gar nicht gefolgt. Wir warten nun erst einmal auf die Begründung in der noch ausstehende Stellungnahme der Bezirksregierung, die uns noch zugesandt wird.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2012)

@Eifelwolf + Dart: Danke für die Infos!


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2012)

*24h Rennen Bike around the clock
*

Nunmehr zum sechsten Mal sind wir bei diesem vom Team Schaumburg
 ausgerichteten Hobby-Rennen in wechselnder Besetzung dabei, diesmal
 mit zwei Vierer Teams. 

Immer wieder schön, dass es neben den auf Kommerz und RR-Fahrer ausgerichteten Rennen a la Duisburg noch Rennen gibt, bei denen ein MTB förderlich ist 

Unser erstes Team, die mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen namens "Panzerknacker" (Team-Manager Micha, Fahrer: Gernot, Thomas, Andi und Wolfgang) 






werden begleitet vom Grill&Chill Team "Kette-rechts" 
(v.l.n.r. Carsten, Tom, Angela, Sabine) 

Und ja wir managen uns noch selbst! 






Und ein Team zur Unterstützung haben wir auch noch dabei 
(Kaffee kochen, Decken reichen, und was uns alles so einfiel (HUNGER!-DURST!)...






Dazu hatten wir einen privaten Mechaniker (Jan) für die großen Räder
 und wie man hier sieht auch für die Testfahrten der 
KLEINEN Räder zuständig...






hier auch mal von vorne...






...einen weiblichen Chief of Grill (Mirja) mit auch 
sonstigem "Anfeuer"material






...und unseren kleinen (Ersatz-)Mann für alle Fälle (Patrik). 






Als Überraschungsgast kamen noch Anja und Jörg auf unseren Platz dazu,
 aber dazu später mehr. 
Anja hat sich als Kaffeetante hervorragend geschlagen 
und ihrem Mann diesbezüglich nicht nachgestanden 






Start war wie im letzten Jahr auf dem Marktplatz in Diez, 
mit strahlendem Sonnenschein und einer blauen Minna voraus, 
die den Weg freimachte. 

Startfahrer bei uns war der Tom. 
Mit rotem Wechsel-Bändchem am Lenker, ziemlich lästig das Ding!






Stundenlang hockten wir dann rum, tranken Weizen, 
mampften leckeren "Panzer"-Kuchen und 
ließen uns entspannt begrillen...






Ok, dummerweise wurde diese Idylle unterbrochen 
von dem jeweils "staubigen zwischendurch-mal-fahren" über die Strecke...






... die mit 3,8km und 80HM/Runde von den Daten her zwar nicht so heftig war, 
aber mit einem richtig fiesen Hassberg am Anfang und löcherigem Downhill 
über die Wiese doch einige zum Abstieg "überredete", 
mal zum freiwilligen (schieben am Hassberg) und 
mal zum unfreiwilligen (Sturz im Downhill). 

Brüche und heftigere Sachen samt Rettungswagen leider inklusive...

Einstieg in den Wiesen-Downhill:






Leider sieht man nicht, wie steil es vorher und wie 
hubbelig es nachher weiterging, aber hier erahnt man 
es zumindest anhand der Schräglage des Fahrers hinter Angela?






Doch halt, von Stunts wollten wir uns ja fernhalten, 
unser Ziel war durchfahren, unfall- und pannenfrei noch dazu. 

Und schlafen? 

Schlafen? Ja, wenn man den Bildern nach geht, 
war das irgendwie wohl Dauerzustand.... 


















]


Nun denn, zumindest ein Bierchen war auch immer am Start 

Und die Zu-spät-Kommer hatten auch eine Menge Spaß, 
ja ja, ist schon schön, wenn alle anderen für einen Arbeiten 






Um unsere kleinen Wehwechen an den Rädern kümmerte 
sich vorbildlich der Jan, erledigte vom kleinen Service 
an der Kette bis zum größeren alles, was er an Wünschen 
an unseren Augen ablesen konnte.

Leider mußte sich Sabine mit "Magen" nach den ersten 
Runden zurückziehen, doch Moment, wir hatten da doch noch Besucher,
 die sogar ein Rad auf dem WoMo hatten... 

Wie praktisch! 

Flugs das HR des 15kg Boliden gegen einen Renntauglichen 
Reifen getauscht und Jörg ging ab wie Zäpfchen auf die Strecke.






In der Nacht legte das Grill&Chill Team dann als 
Anti-Aging-Programm zwei Stunden Turns ein. 

Das tat der guten Laune aber keinen Abbruch, wie man sieht!






Es gab dann sogar eine Runde, in der ich gar niemand 
auf der Strecke gesehen habe (sprich, mich hat niemand überholt  )

Auch andere hatten Spaß, als sie am Support-Team hoch oben am höchsten Punkt vorbeikamen...






Auch mal schön, so in aller Ruhe dem Sonnenaufgang 
entgegen zu fahren und das Fahrerlager im Morgengrauen 
vor sich zu sehen.






Das Team "Panzerknacker" lag die Nacht über auf Platz 1 
mit einer Runde Vorsprung. 
Dementsprechend hatten die Jungs wenig Schlaf und 
campierten mehr oder weniger des nachts auch auf ihren Liegen...






Doch irgendwas muß die Konkurrenz unseren Jungs ins Glas 
oder ihrem schnellsten Fahrer beigemischt haben, die Jungs waren fertig...








der drehte ab Sonnenaufgang Runden am Stück, 
die deutlich unter dem waren, was "unser" Schnitt hergab...

Leider waren speziell die Teams, die direkt an der Strecke 
campierten, nicht die aktivsten, was das anfeuern betraf. 

In guter alter Tradition des Vorjahres schleppten wir also 
unsere Stühle in die erste Reihe und klapperten und fingen an, anzufeuern...






Da es dem ein oder anderen zu leise war...







packten wir Rasseln und Tröten aus (s. "Anfeuerwerkzeuge"...)

Unsere "Rasselbande" war denn auch schnell berühmt-berüchtigt 
und bis auf die "Botox-Gesichts-fahrer" in den rot-schwarzen-Trikots 
ließen auch alle Fahrer zumindest ein Lächeln als Antwort 
über das Gesicht huschen oder bedankten sich heftig winkend...

Zurück zum Grill&Chill-Team, die drehten doch ein wenig langsamer 
ihre Runden als die Panzerknacker, ein wenig Windschatten auf der
 Geraden ließ aber den Puls auch hier in normale Regionen absinken 
und Kraft für den Hassberg sammeln, der irgendwie immer steiler 
zu werden schien.






Ach ja, und man sieht, dass die gelb-grünen Trikots 
durchaus auch im "fremden" Lager Anklang finden 






Zum Mittag hin versuchte das Team Panzerknacker alles, 
um sich den Platz an der Sonne zurückzuholen. 

Ganz zum Ende wurde sogar als letztes Mittel die "Rakete Wisskirchen" gezündet. 






Drei Runden ging er ab wie Schmitz-Katze, 
biss sich an jeden Gegner heran....






...doch kurz vor Schluß verließ sogar ihn die Puste und ganze 
DREI Sekunden nach dem Gong schoß er durch das Ziel, 
so dass keine weitere Runde mehr hinzukam...

Feddisch mit der Welt, gab es erstmal ein (alkoholfreies)Bierchen 
für ihn, das hatten sich alle Fahrer wahrlich verdient!

Mit dem Pokal für den 2. Platz 
(ok, wirklich interessant war ja eigentlich eher das 10l Fässchen Bier...
waren die Panzerknacker aber trotzdem gut bedient, 
und ein Ziel für das nächste Jahr zu haben ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.











Beide Teams kehrten ergo mit Pokal und kleinem Sonnenbrand 
und gut gefülltem Magen in die Heimat zurück. 

Denn die "Kette-rechts-Fraktion" holte sich den 3. Platz im 4er Mixed 
und 12. Platz im Gesamtklassement. 






Zum 10. fehlten nur wenige Minuten, auch wir haben noch Ziele!

So sind wir sicherlich im nächsten Jahr wieder am Start!

Denn unser Gesamturteil lautete:






Schönen Gruß
Der Käpt´n






(Warum die blöden Bilder teils gedreht werden, 
weiß ich nicht, bei mir auf dem Rechner waren die alle GERADE, 
egal, ein wenig Bewegung am Schreibtisch ist ja nie verkehrt...  )


----------



## Freckles (4. Juni 2012)

Super Bericht, Carsten!! Vielen Dank dafür 

Ciao,
A.


----------



## luckylocke (4. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank Carsten, liest sich seeehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (4. Juni 2012)

Super Carsten, vielen Dank für den Bericht .

Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (4. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht!!!!


----------



## AnjaR (4. Juni 2012)

Carsten, toller Bericht. So lustig wie es klingt war es für mich als Nichtfahrerin auch.

Hi Melli,
willkommen Daheim. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal im Wald zum Quatschen und Biken.

Gruß Anja


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Juni 2012)

Carsten, das ist ein schöner Bericht. Hat ja viel Spaß gemacht. Und Danke für die kleinen Helferlein im Hintergrund (Mechaniker,Team Manager ,Kaffeetante,Ersatzfahrer,Stimmungsmacherin )


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2012)

Schließe mich an, toller Bericht zu einer gelungenen Veranstaltung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juni 2012)

Super Bericht Carsten. Hier nochmal einen Dank an alle die dabei waren und ein hervorragendes We daraus gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (4. Juni 2012)

Glücklichen Herzwunsch zu "...die Nacht über auf Platz 1"!

Und was machen wir morgen? Höhenmeter sammeln? Wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Juni 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Und was machen wir morgen? Höhenmeter sammeln? Wetter soll gut werden.



In Urlaub fahren und die Alpen vom Gipfel aus anschauen.


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2012)

Edit: neue/geänderte Fotos

grüße
C.


----------



## Giom (4. Juni 2012)

cooler Bericht und Klasse Leistung von allen!!! auch vom Manager der Panzerknacker: das hat dir bestimmt die ganzen 24 Stunden gejuckt, aufs Rad zu steigen, oder?


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Glücklichen Herzwunsch zu "...die Nacht über auf Platz 1"!
> 
> Und was machen wir morgen? Höhenmeter sammeln? Wetter soll gut werden.



Moin,
leider kein Radeln heute möglich...

viel Spaß bei den HM 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe keine Lust auf Matsch, den es nach den letzten Tagen reichlich geben wird...


----------



## Dart (5. Juni 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Glücklichen Herzwunsch zu "...die Nacht über auf Platz 1"!
> 
> Und was machen wir morgen? Höhenmeter sammeln? Wetter soll gut werden.


 
Hi Wolfgang,

heute Abend geht´s nach Wagrain zum Biken.

Hoffentlich kommen wir aber trotzdem bald mal wieder zum HM-Sammeln zusammen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## shmee (5. Juni 2012)

Ich werde wohl heute Abend eine Runde drehen, ist aber davon abhängig, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Wenn ja, dann starte ich 18:30 ab Ramersdorf.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> cooler Bericht und Klasse Leistung von allen!!! auch vom Manager der Panzerknacker: das hat dir bestimmt die ganzen 24 Stunden gejuckt, aufs Rad zu steigen, oder?



Na ja ich will mal einen der Einzelfahrer zitieren: Die können froh sein das du ( also ich ) nicht gefahren bist.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2012)

Sollte Jemand nicht wissen wo er am Samstag das Deutschlandspiel sehen soll. Hier ein kleiner Tip:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13051


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2012)

Bin leider nicht da... 

Aber schöne Idee!

Gruesse
C.


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2012)

Schade, ebenfalls schon verplant...


----------



## surftigresa (5. Juni 2012)

Dieses WE bin ich leider auch nicht da, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine Wiederholung zu den anderen Spielen   Dann auf jeden Fall gerne!


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Sehr sehr gelungener Bericht. Klasse zu lesen, hat sehr viel spaß gmacht zu lesen. Super Carsten Top Deluxe

Bis Bald Im Wald!


Und an Alle, die das verl.Wochenende wegfahren. SCHÖNEN URLAUB und bleibt sturzfrei.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Merlin (11. Juni 2012)

So, am Dienstag erlaubt der EM Spielplan in meinen Augen eine Pause. In der Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter biete ich daher die gewohnte Abendrunde an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13067


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,
hab noch Muskelkater 

Wenn ich morgen wieder Bock auf Biken habe, wäre ich dabei...

Entscheidet sich aber erst morgen früh, im Moment ist mir eher nach Fossball.

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Merlin (11. Juni 2012)

Carsten, du wolltest doch diese Woche wieder fahren...


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2012)

...wollte ich  ?

Die Woche ist noch lang... war gestern 2h Bergbikesteigen wider Willen...

Mal schaun, ob ich mich motiviert kriege.

Was ist denn mit den restlichen Verdächtigen? Schwer ruhig hier?

Barbara
Angela
Chris
Micha
Jan
Jerry

usw...usw...???

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (11. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wollte ich  ?
> 
> Die Woche ist noch lang... war gestern 2h Bergbikesteigen wider Willen...
> 
> ...



Ich würd ja, muss aber um 19:45 meine Kids mit Sack und Pack in Bonn abgeben ..... Donnerstag könnte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (11. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wollte ich  ?
> 
> Die Woche ist noch lang... war gestern 2h Bergbikesteigen wider Willen...
> 
> ...



Muss mal schauen, ob ich mich aufrappeln kann.  Entscheide ich morgen spontan.


----------



## Merlin (11. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag wäre sonst für mich auch noch ne Option, wenn ihr morgen alle knickt.


----------



## NoJan (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt (dh. nicht regnet), wäre ich Morgen oder Donnerstag gerne dabei.

Fußball wird zur Not aufgezeichnet.

Jan


----------



## Sechser (11. Juni 2012)

Fußball aufgezeichnet??? Das ist ja wie aufgetaute Torte von Coppenrath & Wiese! 

Hätte auch wieder Lust, könnte auch Di + Do, muss aber noch einige Gefechte mit meinem inneren Schweinehund ausfechten ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juni 2012)

Do, wäre für mich auch die bessere Option.

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wollte ich  ?
> 
> Die Woche ist noch lang... war gestern 2h Bergbikesteigen wider Willen...
> 
> ...



Du wolltest doch da unbedingt lang......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (11. Juni 2012)

Also, verlegen wir auf Donnerstag. Habe den Termin geändert!


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2012)

Prima, Donnerstag kann ich auch!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juni 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Prima, Donnerstag kann ich auch!



Dann schnell zur Anmeldung


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch da unbedingt lang......



Einspruch 

Hab mich mal für Donnerstag eingetragen, wenn die "Belle Etage" mal wieder am Start ist, darf man sich das ja nicht entgehen lassen 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2012)

?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ?



Du musst nicht immer alles verstehen


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Juni 2012)

So habe mich auch mal eingetragen 
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Merlin (12. Juni 2012)

Jetzt weis ich auch wieder, warum ich am Dienstag und nicht am Donnerstag fahren wollte...bin am Donnerstag Nachmittag doch schon auf dem Weg nach Willingen! Sprich, ich bin leider raus aus den Nummer und würde jemand anderen Bitten, den Termin auszuschreiben.

Echt schade, war schon ne nette Gruppe beisammen...


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2012)

Cobra übernehmen Sie! 

äh, oder so ähnlich war das doch? 

Juut, ich "opfere" mich und leite die Herde ins Verderben 

Wer war denn alles angemeldet?

Fungrisu
Shmee
Redfraggle
sun909
Freckles
NoJan
Stuntbeck
Sechser

...irgendwer fehlt mir noch?

Abfahrt (nicht Treffen an die Verspäter!  ) um 18.30 Uhr Ramersdorf. 

3h, 30km,900HM, ich komme mit dem HT...

bis morgen
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (13. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ich komme mit dem HT...
> 
> bis morgen
> C.



Heißt das, es wird schnell?? 

Der fehlende war irgendwas mit "XXX Haas"


----------



## Stumpi29 (13. Juni 2012)

Hi.
hatte mich zwar noch nicht angemeldet,würde aber trotzdem gerne mitkommen!

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2012)

... würde auch dabei sein


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Heißt das, es wird schnell??
> 
> Der fehlende war irgendwas mit "XXX Haas"



nein, "schnell"  kann ich doch nicht... 

Aber es wird nicht total technisch. Aber wir könnten Rebecca einen Besuch abstatten  Dann trägt sich das HT besser 

Mal sehen, wer morgen kommt, wie immer gilt:

NUR mit Helm UND Hirn und Ersatzschlauch und so weiter und so fort...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> nein, "schnell"  kann ich doch nicht...
> 
> Aber es wird nicht total technisch. Aber wir könnten Rebecca einen Besuch abstatten  Dann trägt sich das HT besser
> 
> ...



Um das mal zusammen zu Fassen: Helm: was ist das, Hirn habe ich sowieso nicht, Ersatzschlauch brauche ich nicht und zu spät bin ich immer!!!!!!!!!! Darf ich dann also nicht mitfahren?????????


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2012)

Richtig!

Aber ich bin durch Rucksackleerungen bestechlich


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Aber ich bin durch Rucksackleerungen bestechlich


----------



## shmee (13. Juni 2012)

Also, wenn das Wetter nicht so sauig ist, wie heute, bin ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Sechser (13. Juni 2012)

dto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (14. Juni 2012)

Hab leider heute abend keine Zeit, obwohl ich gern mal wieder dabei wäre...

 .... ich werde aber heute tagsüber für euch schon mal die Pfützen leeren.


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2012)

Na ja,  lt. Wetterbericht soll hier heute 6,5h die Sonne scheinen...

Lassen wir uns überraschen. Es werden übrigens nur ca. 600HM, 900HM sind von Ramersdorf ja kaum machbar 

Außerdem wollte ich nochmal eine andere Strecke fahren, die wir zuletzt im Winter hatten. Und einen für einige hoffentlich neuen Trail 

bis nachher
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja,  lt. Wetterbericht soll hier heute 6,5h die Sonne scheinen...
> 
> Lassen wir uns überraschen. Es werden übrigens nur ca. 600HM, 900HM sind von Ramersdorf ja kaum machbar
> 
> ...



Soso da lassen wir uns mal überraschen. In welchen Biergarten wolltest du denn?


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2012)

Biergarten? Mal gucken, wie es zeitlich passt...

Wenn wäre Nähe Fähre für euch passend, richtig?

grüße
C.

P.S. Orange trägt nur die Müllabfuhr, lalala


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn's einigermaßen trocken bleibt, gesell' ich mich heute Abend auch dazu.


----------



## meg-71 (14. Juni 2012)

Möchte mich auch für heute abend anmelden. Bitte präzisiert doch mal für die nicht so ganz ortskundigen den Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Micha, 

schön, das ist ja ganz seltener Besuch!

Wegen des Treffpunktes gugs du hier.

18:30 ist die Zeit.

Bis später,
Angela



meg-71 schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch für heute abend anmelden. Bitte präzisiert doch mal für die nicht so ganz ortskundigen den Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf.
> Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Biergarten? Mal gucken, wie es zeitlich passt...
> 
> Wenn wäre Nähe Fähre für euch passend, richtig?
> 
> ...



Jo das wäre ok. Bundeshäuschen ginge aber auch da die Fähre auch nicht weit ist. Können wir ja heute abend noch sehen.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2012)

@meg71:
s. Angelas Beschreibung; Ecke Oberkasseler Str. /Königswinterer Str.

Treffpunkt 18.15 Uhr, Abfahrt ist pünktlich 18.30 Uhr...

Damit ich nicht ganz den Überblick verliere, es kommen...

1Fungrisu
2Shmee
3Redfraggle
4sun909
5Freckles
6NoJan
7Stuntbeck
8Sechser
9Stumpi29
10Rositantenfahrt
11meg71
12Konfuzius (mit?)

wow, wir knacken mal wieder die 10 

grüße
C.


----------



## berghochbremser (14. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> @meg71:
> s. Angelas Beschreibung; Ecke Oberkasseler Str. /Königswinterer Str.
> 
> Treffpunkt 18.15 Uhr, Abfahrt ist pünktlich 18.30 Uhr...
> ...


 

und ich...


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2012)

stimmt, die PN habe ich nicht gecheckt 

1Fungrisu
2Shmee
3Redfraggle
4sun909
5Freckles
6NoJan
7Stuntbeck
8Sechser
9Stumpi29
10Rositantenfahrt
11meg71
12Konfuzius (mit?)
13Berghochbremser


----------



## tomtom9 (14. Juni 2012)

14.!
gruß thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2012)

mal sehen ob ich noch den ein oder anderen am Rhein aufgabel.


----------



## AnjaR (14. Juni 2012)

Na dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß im Wald. Würde gerne mitfahren, aber wir haben Karten für das Theaterstück des Literaturkurses unseres Sohnes. Vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche.


----------



## NoJan (14. Juni 2012)

hey

bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen, daher kann ich gleich leider nicht dabei sein.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute Abend!

jan


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2012)

Schöne Tour heute Abend! Paar neue Sachen drin gewesen 
Danke an Carsten!

War zwar kein Tomburger dabei, aber der Geist des uns entgegenkommend vorbeifliegenden Tomburgers schien auszureichen, die Pannenstatistik hochzutreiben 

1. Die gerissene Kette







2. Die auf unerklärliche Weise vom Schaltröllchen gerutsche Kette






3. Das gebrochene Schaltauge






Tempo war auch ok.
Wir hatten einen Schnitt von 9,3 km/Panne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom9 (15. Juni 2012)

schöne tour gestern, nur die pannestatistik war ja ne katastrophe!
irgendwer hat doch ein bild schiessen müssen von meinem schaltwerksabriss?!
kann man mir das mal mailen? an tmehlem(at)online.de
danke
thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juni 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> War zwar kein Tomburger dabei, aber der Geist des uns entgegenkommend vorbeifliegenden Tomburgers schien auszureichen, die Pannenstatistik hochzutreiben



Nun lieber Ralf das stimmt ja so nicht. Es waren sogar zwei TT-ler dabei. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat sogar der eine den Raigen erst eröffnet. War aber trotzdem ein schickes Türchen mit vielen netten Mitfahrern. Es war mir wie immer eine Ehre.


Grüße Micha


----------



## meg-71 (15. Juni 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> War zwar kein Tomburger dabei, aber der Geist des uns entgegenkommend vorbeifliegenden Tomburgers schien auszureichen, die Pannenstatistik hochzutreiben



Einspruch! Als Tomburger habe ich mich direkt wohl gefühlt bei den Dienstagsfahrern.

War eine schöne Tour mit euch, auch wieder mit toller Verpflegung.
Nur beim Tempo, sag ich als Tomburger, geht noch was <<  >> .

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Einspruch! Als Tomburger habe ich mich direkt wohl gefühlt bei den Dienstagsfahrern.
> 
> War eine schöne Tour mit euch, auch wieder mit toller Verpflegung.
> Nur beim Tempo, sag ich als Tomburger, geht noch was <<  >> .
> ...


 
Tour & Truppe waren prima, und das Tempo fand ich durchaus eindrucksvoll: Schnellere Reparaturen gibt es noch nicht einmal in einer Formel 1-Box ...  Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nun lieber Ralf das stimmt ja so nicht. Es waren sogar zwei TT-ler dabei.





meg-71 schrieb:


> Einspruch! Als Tomburger habe ich mich direkt wohl gefühlt bei den Dienstagsfahrern.



Ups, da hatte ich wohl eine veraltete WP-Team-Zusammenstellung im Kopf. Bei Euch kann man aber auch den Überblick verlieren... 
Aber dann ist ja wohl alles klar von wegen Pannenstatistik 



tomtom9 schrieb:


> irgendwer hat doch ein bild schiessen müssen von meinem schaltwerksabriss?!
> kann man mir das mal mailen?



Foto vom gebrochenen Schaltauge habe ich nur das aus meinem Post oben.
Hier nochmal in höherer Auflösung: Bild Schaltauge kaputt
Ist aber leider unscharf.


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,
in der Tat eine seltsame Häufung von Kettenriß, noch nie gesehenem "Kette-windet-sich-aus-dem-Schaltkäfig", und klassischem Schaltauge-Verlust gestern 

Hoffe, es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, den "neuen" Trail holen wir dann das nächste Mal in kleiner Runde nach...

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Freckles (15. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nur beim Tempo, sag ich als Tomburger, geht noch was <<  >> .
> 
> Es grüßt der meg



Na übertreib mal nicht! Das sind ja immerhin die Gemütlichfahrer  und gemütlich fand ich das Tempo gestern nicht unbedingt .....

Aber nach einer leckeren Portion Nudeln beim Italiener gings dann noch recht flott den Berg nach Hause rauf 


PS: Spaß hat's - wie immer - trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## meg-71 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Angela
deshalb zum Tempo ja auch das kleiner < oder größer > Zeichen.
Und bei den Tomburgern tendiert das Tempo gegen <.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sechser (15. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, das Tempo war für unsere Verhältnisse recht zügig. 
Aber es gab ja auch genug Pausen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2012)

hm,
jemand spontan heute noch Lust zu fahren? Ab Köwi?

Das Rad liegt noch im Auto und Wetter wird ja minütlich besser 

grüße
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> jemand spontan heute noch Lust zu fahren? Ab Köwi?
> 
> Das Rad liegt noch im Auto und Wetter wird ja minütlich besser
> ...


 
Zu spät gesehen; könnte aber am Sonntag (bestes Wetter) entweder für den Vormittag oder für den Nachmittag anrollen ...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,
WE war verplant, sorry...

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Würde gerne ab Köwi fahren. Normale Zeit etc.

grüße
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen aus? Würde gerne ab Köwi fahren. Normale Zeit etc. grüße C.


 
Di. 18:30 Uhr würde mir auch Eingang Nachtigallen passen - falls das Wetter hält ...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,
wenn... 

Aktuell sieht mein Wetterbericht auch eher mau aus. Zumindest schlechter als heute morgen...

Ich packe mein Rad ins Auto, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. 

grüße
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn...  Aktuell sieht mein Wetterbericht auch eher mau aus. Zumindest schlechter als heute morgen... Ich packe mein Rad ins Auto, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. grüße C.


 
Wird schon passen! Noch jemand morgen 18:30 ab Eingang Nachtigallen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juni 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wird schon passen! Noch jemand morgen 18:30 ab Eingang Nachtigallen dabei?



Ich bin raus. Habe um 16 Uhr Krankengym. und bei den Aussichten.

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/wachtberg/DE0011009.html

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (19. Juni 2012)

Hmm, bin heute aufgrund der Vorhersage auch mit dem Trekkingrad auffe Arbeit gefahren. Falls es wider Erwarten schönstes Wetter draußen sein sollte, werde ich noch spontan eine Runde drehen, allerdings später als 18:30 ....

Gestern war es sehr schön im 7Geb.


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2012)

tja, gerade schaut es super aus, heute abend weniger 

Mal schauen, vielleicht schlägt das Wetter ja erst später zu.

Ansonsten wollte ich Freitag gegen 14.30 Uhr das gute Wetter nutzen und die Überstunden des WE verballern  Freiwillige vor!

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (19. Juni 2012)

Bin heute auch raus, Wetter ist zu unsicher und 18:30 Nachtigallental wird knapp, das schaffe ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht.


----------



## Sechser (19. Juni 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Gestern war es sehr schön im 7Geb.



Im Kofo auch ...


----------



## Stumpi29 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Wetter ist stabil, Zeit ist da, wenn noch jemand fährt würde ich mich anschließen.

Wo trefft ihr euch den dort immer?  Vor dem Anstieg Richtung Lemmerzbad? 

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juni 2012)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wetter ist stabil, Zeit ist da, wenn noch jemand fährt würde ich mich anschließen.
> 
> ...


 
Treffen uns eben dort, aber nicht am Anfang der geteerten Straße, sondern unter der Brücke durch ein paar Meter weiter in der Kurve am Anfang des Wanderwegs. Carsten und ich werden um 17:50 Uhr kurz telefonieren, wer kommt, aber ich bin ziemlich fest entschlossen (Wetter ist ja auch ganz gut ...); meine handy-Nr. kommt an dich per PN.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2012)

Moin,
so, den Regen haben wir auf heute verschoben und einen flotten Dreier gemacht 

Neuen Trail gab's auch noch, sehr fein!

Bis die Tage...
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juni 2012)

Jou, schöne Tour, und tatsächlich neue Trails - Danke!


----------



## meg-71 (20. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wollte ich Freitag gegen 14.30 Uhr das gute Wetter nutzen und die Überstunden des WE verballern  Freiwillige vor!
> 
> grüße
> C.



Hallo Carsten
ich hätte Lust und ab 15:30 Zeit. Wo willst du denn fahren? Ich könnte auch ne Runde durchs Ahrtal anbieten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2012)

Also Anja und ich hätten auch Lust am Freitag ein paar Trails zu surfen. Ich könnte gegen 15:00 Uhr Feierabend machen (in Königswinter-Oberpleis) und Anja würde mich dann mit dem Auto dort abholen. Startzeit wäre dann Startort abhängig .


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2012)

So, hier der versprochene Bericht zu unserem Trip in die 

* Vogesen 

- Oder man könnte auch sagen "Bergbikesteigen für Anfänger"...
*

Protagonisten:  Helge, Daniel, Melanie, ich

_*1. Tag Anreise.* 
_

05.00 Uhr 
Abfahrt Kölle. Früh. Verdammt früh für meinen Geschmack.

07.00 Uhr 
SMS aus dem anderen Auto "wir sind jetzt auch unterwegs"
äh ja?! hm, schön, dass wir ja alle um die gleiche Uhrzeit ankommen wollten, grrr.

09.15 Uhr 
wir sind da. Hundegebell an unserer Unterkunft, sonst nix. 

Hm, ok, Plan B. GPS auf Handy nutzen und Kartenabgleich. 








[/IMG]


Passt grob, Kirche als Startplatz mit großem Parkplatz. 

Perfekt! 

Erstmal hochstrampeln, es hört sich nach einer lockeren Runde von grob 800HM zum Warmfahren an. 
Der Anstieg ist anfangs über Asphalt, nur die LKW stören ein wenig, da müssen wir das nächste Mal noch ein wenig dran feilen an der Auffahrt.

Wetter sagt:  Trocken. Warm. Oder eher schwül.

Im Wald der erste Regen. 

Hallo? Das war aber nicht bestellt  

Nach dem Wald scheint jemand unsere Buchung überprüft zu haben und hat festgestellt, dass wir doch wohl Sommer bestellt haben. 

Die Sonne lugt zwischen den Wolken hervor. Sauber!







Der erste Trail war den Anstieg wert. 

Flutschig über Stock und Stein geht es mal flowig über leicht hügeliges Terrain, mal etwas gröber und vor allem durch feinste Serpentinen hinab. 

Sehr schön! Genau nach unserem Geschmack 

Dann allerdings noch ein wenig HM schrubben, bevor wir in den nächsten Trail einbiegen dürfen. 
Ohne Verfahrer landen wir an einem lauschigen Wasserfall und 
schlagen uns über eine kleine Holzbrücke den Hang aus dem Tal 
hinauf wieder zur Kirche zurück.

Die Jungs sitzen derweil beim Essen... 

Aus der angesagten "in ca. einer Stunde sind wir bei euch" werden leider zwei Stunden. 

Wir sitzen in der Sonne. 

Und warten...und warten...







Na ja, zwischendrin schaubt Melanie noch ein wenig an ihrem Radel herum...







Freundliche Wanderer erzählen uns etwas auf französisch. 
Irgendwas mit Sonnenbrand... ?

Gibt es kein Foto von, aber sah wild abends aus... 

Nach den besagten zwei Stunden sind dann auch endlich die Jungs da 
und wir starten zum zweiten Teil des Tages...

Eine Schleife den Hang hinauf, über den Grat und dann über das 
gelbe Dreieck gen Tal haben wir uns ausgeguckt. 

Jedoch gibt es am vermuteten Parkplatz=Abbiegestelle leichte Verständnisprobleme zwischen dem Guide und den Mitfahrern, 
will heißen wir verfahren uns ein wenig und dürfen dann als 
"Erstbesteigung" einen jungfräulichen Bachlauf hinauf tragen und 
schieben, den garantiert noch KEIN Bergbikesteiger je gesehen hat 






Egal, neudeutsch heißt sowas Teambuilding, man hilft sich 






Als wir uns durch das Bachtal nach oben gekämpft haben, 
kommt er dann: der versprochene/angesagte Regen. 

Und wie! Regen, Blitz und Donner begleitet uns bis zu einer Hütte, 
von der wir noch ca. 200HM bis zu unserem geplanten Ziel fahren müßten. 

Da aber an der Hütte auch unser Trail von oben hinab weiter gen Tal geht, 
entscheiden wir uns, lieber hier direkt abzufahren. 

Teils über freies Gelände, bei guten Wetter bestimmt bombige Sicht, 
so aber schnell wieder in den Wald, um dem Blitz keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten.

Gut, dass unsere Bude geschmeidige 98m2 und fünf Heizungen hat, so können wir die Sachen über Nacht trocken kriegen 

Die bittere Bilanz des ersten Tages dank Regen: 

1 GPS schrott, 1 Handy schrott. 


_*2. Tag: Lac du Ballon* _ 

Daniel will heute fleißig für die Uni sein, wir orientieren uns 
parkplatztechnisch wieder zu einer Kirche als Parkplatz. 

Über den Grand Ballon soll es gehen, d.h. erst einmal 900HM klettern. 

Aber das ist recht easy, der Boden ist halbwegs trocken nach dem 
Unwetter des Vortages und es ist nur für unseren Geschmack ein 
wenig zu kalt. 

Wieder kommen wieder an einem lauschigen Wasserfall vorbei, 
doch Helge weigert sich, diesen im Bild festzuhalten. Kein Kopfkino 

Im Restaurant an der Spitze, leider ungeheizt, brrr, ergattert 
Melanie das letzte Stück Sahnetorte. Frech 

Egal, nach kurzer Stärkung geht es auf den Wanderweg GR5. 

Denken wir zumindest. Denkt auch unsere Karte.

Aber die runden blauen Schilder lassen uns nach der ersten Heizerei ein wenig zweifeln. Also nochmal hoch, war aber korrekt.

Juut, dann hier runter. 

Die Skipiste macht eine Menge Spaß, schön laufen lassen 
mit vielen kleinen Hubbeln. Blaue Piste halt...

Der Trail ins Tal über rote, grüne und gelbe Punkte auf der Karte ist fein, 
auch wenn im letzten Teil Melanie vor lauter Grün rechts und links nicht mehr zu sehen ist. 

Wieder eine jungfräuliche Befahrung? 

Nein, aber hier ist lange keiner mehr hergefahren oder gegangen.

Zurück am Grand Ballon, nehmen wir den kleinen fiesen Felsentrail, 
sehr cool, wenn man Bock auf so etwas hat.  

Hier der Einstieg bzw. Ausblick, an guten Tagen bis in die Alpen.






Höhepunkt an diesem Tag ist die Abfahrt zum kleinen See Lac du Ballon. 

Wieder kommen wir vorbei an einem lauschigen Wasserfall und teils sind wir im Wasser quasi der Wasserfall auf dem Weg. 






Vorteil: 
Dort, wo das Wasser sich seinen Weg gesucht hat, ist der Grip grandios. 

Nachteil: 
Danach hängt einiges im Gesicht und zwischen den Zähnen...

Am Lac du Ballon nehmen wir zwei schöne Treppen mit und dann 
geht es weiter talabwärts.






Den letzten Trail haben allerdings die Waldarbeiter vernichtet, 
nichts desto trotz rollen wir zufrieden zum Auto zurück.







_*3. Tag: Königsetappe, vier Anstiege, 2200HM?*
_

Heute starten wir von "zu Hause". 

Der erste Berg führt uns entspannt von Thann hinaus über die Straße 
in Richtung Bourbach-le-Haut. 

Am Gipfel gibt es eine erste Pause und freundliche Blicke. 

Äh, wieso stehen hier so viele Leute mit so komischen Beuteln oben am Parkplatz? 
Und warum kriegen wir nicht so einen leckeren Verpflegungsbeutel???

Während Daniel und ich noch eine Traileinfahrt anschauen, biegt Melanie die Straße hinab. 
Nach ein paar HM soll der Traileinstieg kommen. 

Leider knapp daneben  

Der Trail fing doch schon oben an, aber wir sind ja noch gut drauf 
und rollen die 150HM einfach wieder locker hoch. 

Dann sehen wir auch, was da oben geplant war. 

Das Peleton eines RR-Rennens fliegt uns entgegen, samt Motorradfahrern mit Ersatzmaterial und und und. 
Ziemlich flott unterwegs die Spitze, hola!

Nach dem Trail, der dem Helge sehr gut gefällt, 
machen wir kurze Rast und sehen wieder RR an uns vorbeifahren. 

Mittlerweile das Hauptfeld, Tempo etwas niedriger als an der Spitze
 und der Daywalker hätte hier seinen Spaß gehabt und die versägt, 
für uns reicht es später nur zum Windschatten auf der Geraden...

Doch nach der Geraden wartet natürlich der nächste, nunmehr dritte Berg auf uns;
Helge und mir geht das Wasser aus und langsam wird es, 
da warm, echt anstrengend. 

Vor allem kommt nochmal eine Schiebepassage mit 29% und die ist echt bäh. 

Und die Hütte oben hat zu. Kein guter Tag für uns. Kein Wasser mehr, Hunger, grummel...

Egal, wir haben den Trail gefunden, der entschädigt und ist voll nach unserem Geschmack. 

Zwischenzeitlich mit knackigen Einstiegen














Respekt Daniel, dass du danach diese Linkskurve versetzt hast!!!   

Die war sooo eng, sehr cool umgesetzt, leider existiert da kein Foto von.

Die nächste Abfahrt geht quer durch den Wald, hier wird fleißig Holz gemacht, 
doch ein wenig Trail haben sie noch über gelassen...







Auf dem letzten Stück haut es Helge fast vom Rad, 
ein Ast ist einfach in den Weg gesprungen, 
es sah höchst spektakulär aus, wie er sich trotz des schmalen Weges gerettet hat. 

Unten angekommen steht MEIN Entschluß fest: 

1. Ab nach Haus
2. entspannen
3. Duschbier
4. Essen und Deutschland-Spiel gucken

Helge schließt sich netterweise an. 

Zwei Duschbiere werden vier usw. usw...

Es folgt das Urlaubsprogramm, für das wir eigentlich hier sind:

Essen gehen, entspannt in der Sonne sitzen und Fußball gucken 

Melanie und Daniel geben sich noch den vierten Berg des Tages, 
nochmal 500HM+ und kommen erst um halb neun zurück... ächz...


_*4. Tag: Bikebergsteigen für Fortgeschrittene*
_

Da Daniel und Helge heute leider früher Richtung Heimat bzw. direkt weiter zum nächsten Job müssen, 
trennen sich nach dem Frühstück unsere Wege. 

Die beiden erkunden ein wenig den "Hausberg"; 
Melanie und ich fahren mit dem Auto gen Norden Richtung Col de la Schlucht.

Hier soll es knifflige Trails geben... 

Nach den ersten gemütlichen 700HM sind lt. Tourbeschreibung 200HM Schieben/Tragen angesagt. 

Ein Stück GR5. 

Ist leider auch so, schieben ist angesagt. 

Dabei wäre der Weg runter wäre  eine wahre Wonne, 
doch berghoch kann man ja mal ein wenig die Gegend genießen, 
einen kleinen See entdecken wir zumindest unterhalb von uns






und Schnee liegt auch noch oben über der Baumgrenze.







Oben auf der Hütte gibt es Süppchen und lecker zu trinken, 
anschließend auf in den Kampf mit dem Trail. 

Der ist mehr als knackig. 

Spitzkehren und Brocken ohne Ende; das Problem ist einfach, 
wieder ins Pedal zu kommen, wenn man vorher absteigen mußte.








Das Bild gibt es kaum wieder, die Blicke der uns entgegenkommenden  Wanderer schon eher  

Unten am Ende des Trails wartet dann ein besonderer "Wanderer" auf uns. 

Ein Naturschützer, den ich aufgrund meiner mangelnden Französischkenntnisse leider nicht verstehe...

Beim nächsten verstehe ich aber ganz schnell besser, 
der hat nämlich einen kleinen Aufnäher "Police" und etwas von Nationalpark auf dem Pulli.... 

Sehr freundlich erklärt er uns, dass hier Biken nicht erlaubt sei 
und wir nur auf breiten Wegen fahren dürften. 

Der vorher genannte "Naturschützer" steht geifernt daneben und 
würde uns wohl am liebsten im Fegefeuer sehen, doch die Unterhaltung 
mit dem Polizisten ist recht entspannt und er entlässt uns 
ohne Knolle auf den weiteren Weg. 

Puh, Glück gehabt!

Leider haben wir ihn nicht zu unserem nächsten Weg befragt, 
eine klare Fehlplanung:

Der Sentier des Roches. 


Sagen wir es einfach in zwei Worten: 

Bikebergsteigen pur.... 


...2 Stunden lang....


...2km....


...Ich war am kotzen....


...Melanie hatte Spaß....


Und hat noch ein paar Fotos gemacht....


Runtertragen. Oder kraxeln? 








Und anschließend wieder hochtragen...








Aussicht genießen bzw. verschnaufen vor dem nächsten Abstieg samt Handlauf...








Wer mehr wissen will, klickt mal hier:

Sentier


Nun denn, am Col de la Schlucht angekommen, 
nehmen wir einen schönen Trail und nach wiederum einigen HM 
Auffahrt ist der blaue Punkt eine klasse Abfahrt, die uns zurück 
zum Auto bringt.


_Mein Fazit: 
_

Vier tolle, aber anstrengende Tage. 

Außer der Geschichte am letzten Tag sehr entspannte Wanderer 
und  vor allem deutlich angenehmer als in Freiburg.  

Denke, wir kommen im nächsten Jahr wieder; 
langsam lernen wir das auch mit dem Karte lesen 

Und nehmen was zum trockenen Transport von Kamera und Handy mit, 
so sind es leider wenige Bilder geworden.

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Also Anja und ich hätten auch Lust am Freitag ein paar Trails zu surfen. Ich könnte gegen 15:00 Uhr Feierabend machen (in Königswinter-Oberpleis) und Anja würde mich dann mit dem Auto dort abholen. Startzeit wäre dann Startort abhängig .



Ok, 
Micha: mir ist Ahr an dem Tag wg. Fußball zu weit weg... Muß um sieben geduscht in Köln sein 

Was haltet ihr von 15.30 Uhr Köwi/Nachtigallental?

Könnten dann mal wieder bis Auge Gottes rüberstochern?

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (21. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht Carsten 

Für mich ein klasse Wiedereinstig nach 3 Monaten Flachland!

Dem Fazit kann ich mich nur anschliessen: Jederzeit wieder!!! Eine tolle Region mit ungeahnten Möglichkeiten


----------



## meg-71 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen
15:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental soll mir recht sein.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Moerja (21. Juni 2012)

...irgendwie hab ich den falschen Job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viel Spaß am Freitag bei eurer Tour!

Und...schöner Bericht...

LG
mirja


----------



## meg-71 (21. Juni 2012)

Moerja schrieb:


> ...irgendwie hab ich den falschen Job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja 4:30 aufstehen und 5:30 geht die Arbeit los ist der Preis dafür.


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 15:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental soll mir recht sein.
> Gruß Michael


 
OK, 15:30 am Nachtigallental


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2012)

alles klar, ich muß allerdings wie oben geschrieben, recht pünktlich zurück sein.

Also eher flott heute 

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Naja 4:30 aufstehen und 5:30 geht die Arbeit los ist der Preis dafür.



Ich habe um 3 angefangen und kann trotzdem nicht mit

Viel Spass euch.


----------



## shmee (22. Juni 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich habe um 3 angefangen und kann trotzdem nicht mit
> 
> Viel Spass euch.



Ärger dich nicht, ich hab um 7:30 angefangen und kann auch nicht mit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Juni 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ärger dich nicht, ich hab um 7:30 angefangen und kann auch nicht mit.


... und noch ein Frühanfängerundtrotzdemnichtmitkönner; den Könnern eine schöne Tour!


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich habe um 3 angefangen und kann trotzdem nicht mit
> 
> Viel Spass euch.



Danke Micha, schade dass du nicht dabei bist...

Die anderen: schimpft mal mit euren Cheffes 

bin jetzt offline, bitte ggf. per Tel, wenn was ist...

grüße und schönes WE!
C.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2012)

Schöner Bericht Carsten! Sieht Klasse aus.
Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juni 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ärger dich nicht, ich hab um 7:30 angefangen und kann auch nicht mit.



Ich hab frei und kann trotzdem nicht mit, da meinem Bike entscheidende 
Teile fehlen !Aber bald kommt neu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli_itz (22. Juni 2012)

Hey zusammen,

darf man kurz nach groben Rahmendaten für die Tour gleich fragen - evtl. würd ich mich da anschließen...


----------



## Dart (22. Juni 2012)

Olli_itz schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> darf man kurz nach groben Rahmendaten für die Tour gleich fragen - evtl. würd ich mich da anschließen...


 
Hi Olli,

ich bin zwar nicht der Guide, aber die üblichen Daten für eine Tour durchs 7GB sind 600 - 1000 Hm bei 30 - 50 km. Ein Hinweis von Sun909 war "Flott". Wenn es nicht mehr geht, kann man aus der Tour aussteigen und am Rheinufer entlang zurückrollen.


----------



## Olli_itz (22. Juni 2012)

Dann bin ich gern ein ander mal dabei - zumal von Köln aus bis halb 4 argh hart wird


----------



## NoJan (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, dann würde ich morgen gerne BP Ber-ab Reifen und evtl. Gabel testen wollen. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, kurz Bescheid geben.

Jan


----------



## Merlin (24. Juni 2012)

Am Dienstag soll das Wetter doch ganz passabel werden. Wenn das so bleibt, würde ich gerne fahren. Hier der Termin dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13109


----------



## jo_hh (25. Juni 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Am Dienstag soll das Wetter doch ganz passabel werden. Wenn das so bleibt, würde ich gerne fahren. Hier der Termin dazu:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13109



Moin,

wenn's tatsächlich trocken bleibt (meine Schuhe sind gerade erst von Willingen entmatscht...), bin ich gern dabei - hab mich mal als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Kondition und Fahrtechnik einigermaßen o.k., Laune meistens gut, ich hoffe, das passt 


Grüße, 
Joachim


----------



## Merlin (25. Juni 2012)

Und schwupps kam kurzfristig ein Paket Arbeit daher, was mich wahrscheinlich daran hindern wird, morgen zu fahren. Ich habe den Termin daher erstmal um eine Woche nach hinten verschoben...


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2012)

..ich würde morgen, so das Wetter (und die Arbeit) mitspielt, trotzdem durchaus fahren  ...

Mehr Info morgen früh, wer mitmag, hier melden...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ..ich würde morgen, so das Wetter (und die Arbeit) mitspielt, trotzdem durchaus fahren  ...
> 
> Mehr Info morgen früh, wer mitmag, hier melden...
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch fahren

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte auch wieder Lust auf eine Gemütlichfahrer Tour, muss es aber zunächst zu Hause abklären. Info gibt es bis morgen Vormittag.
@Stunt-beck: Deine Rosinenschnecken sind von meinen Eltern sehr gelobt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_hh (25. Juni 2012)

Hi, wäre immer noch dabei - hättet Ihr vielleicht auch schon ein bißchen früher Zeit? Vielleicht 18.00 Uhr? Nur, wenn's Stress-los möglich ist...

Best, Joachim


----------



## NoJan (25. Juni 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch wieder Lust auf eine Gemütlichfahrer Tour, muss es aber zunächst zu Hause abklären. Info gibt es bis morgen Vormittag.
> @Stunt-beck: Deine Rosinenschnecken sind von meinen Eltern sehr gelobt worden.



Dann musst du aber hinterher fahren, John, damit es ein gemütliches Tempo wird 

@Carsten: Wäre auch gerne dabei.


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2012)

...der John nimmt morgen den Rucksack vom Micha, dann passt es mit dem Tempo bis zur Rucksackleerung 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch wieder Lust auf eine Gemütlichfahrer Tour, muss es aber zunächst zu Hause abklären. Info gibt es bis morgen Vormittag.
> @Stunt-beck: Deine Rosinenschnecken sind von meinen Eltern sehr gelobt worden.



Oh danke , das freut mich das sie ihnen geschmeckt haben


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...der John nimmt morgen den Rucksack vom Micha, dann passt es mit dem Tempo bis zur Rucksackleerung
> 
> grüße
> C.



Da muß ich aber mindestens zwei Teilchen pro Teilnehmer in den Rucksack legen sonst bringt das beim John nichts


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Juni 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da muß ich aber mindestens zwei Teilchen pro Teilnehmer in den Rucksack legen sonst bringt das beim John nichts



hat der John nicht morgen ein anderes Date?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> hat der John nicht morgen ein anderes Date?



Nicht nur der John, wie ich eben erfahren habe. Deshalb bin ich morgen raus schade.
Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus? Wer schaut denn wo am Donnerstag Fußball?

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> hat der John nicht morgen ein anderes Date?


Korrekt. Duisburg-Vorbereitungs-Treffen. Ich sollte nicht ohne meinen Kalender ans Radfahren denken.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2012)

@no jan+jo_hh:

ich bin für heute aktuell auch raus. 

Vielleicht kontaktiert ihr euch kurz, wo und wann ihr starten wollt?

sorry für die späte Absage und schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_hh (26. Juni 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> @no jan+jo_hh:
> 
> ich bin für heute aktuell auch raus.
> 
> ...



Alles gut, kein Problem!

@NoJan Ich würde dann heute doch schon früher los, so 17.00 / 17.30 Uhr - wollen wir uns evtl. zusammentun? Oder heute individuell und dann demnächst mal wieder im größeren Haufen?

Besten Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## NoJan (26. Juni 2012)

Ne, schaffe ich zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juni 2012)

Morgen wäre ich dabei, auch gerne ab 17 oder 17:30 Uhr ...


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juni 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...... Wer schaut denn wo am Donnerstag Fußball?
> 
> Grüße



Nachdem wir am Freitag im Sportpark Nord waren hat der Herr Daywalker mal Deutz an der Arena vorgeschlagen. Gut mit der Bahn erreichbar. Wie wäre es damit?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2012)

Kein guter Plan!

16-18jährige Teenies, viel Stress mit Feuerwerk und Co.

Kann man leider nicht empfehlen... Die Arena selbst ist deshalb ja schon für die Spiele gesperrt!

Gruesse
C.


----------



## jo_hh (26. Juni 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ich dabei, auch gerne ab 17 oder 17:30 Uhr ...



Morgen muss ich mal schauen, Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Juni 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich mal schauen, Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle sein...


 Ja, habe ich gerade auch gesehen; wir könnten uns aber noch spontan koordinieren ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nachdem wir am Freitag im Sportpark Nord waren hat der Herr Daywalker mal Deutz an der Arena vorgeschlagen. Gut mit der Bahn erreichbar. Wie wäre es damit?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Ist mir pers. auch zu weit. Wie sieht es denn mit der goldenen Mitte aus? Also in Bonn.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ist mir pers. auch zu weit. Wie sieht es denn mit der goldenen Mitte aus? Also in Bonn.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ok! Aber wir müssten es noch etwas genauer definieren  Sportpark Nord war eigentlich zum Viertelfinale sehr schön. Wäre das ok?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte mal einen kurzen Themenwechsel in Richtung Fahrt am Sonntag zu den Filthy Trails einschieben.

Ich konnte nicht herausfinden, ob dort Grillen verboten ist, aber falls Interesse besteht könnten wir einen kleinen, tragbaren Gasgrill mitbringen (Grillrost Ø 30cm). Bei 12 Leuten wäre dann Etappengrillen angesagt.

Anja wollte eine Schüssel Nudelsalat vorbereiten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen kurzen Themenwechsel in Richtung Fahrt am Sonntag zu den Filthy Trails einschieben.
> 
> Ich konnte nicht herausfinden, ob dort Grillen verboten ist, aber falls Interesse besteht könnten wir einen kleinen, tragbaren Gasgrill mitbringen (Grillrost Ø 30cm). Bei 12 Leuten wäre dann Etappengrillen angesagt.
> 
> Anja wollte eine Schüssel Nudelsalat vorbereiten.



Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht unten am See. Dort an der Hütte im Wald wird es warscheinlich verboten sein.

Grüße Micha

Ps.:Ich bringe dann genug Brot mit.


----------



## Dart (29. Juni 2012)

Wir werden den Grill auf jeden Fall ins Auto packen, ob er genutzt wird, sehen wir dann vor Ort ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2012)

So Kinner´s es ist trocken, warm sogar etwas Sonnenschein also ab ins 7geb.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2012)

Beeil dich, es sieht duster aus von meinem Platz aus 

viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## Merlin (29. Juni 2012)

Hier in Friesdorf grummelts schon...


----------



## Freckles (29. Juni 2012)

Und so gruselig sieht es dort schon aus: http://wetter.ig-funk-siebengebirge.de/

Etwas nach unten scrollen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2012)

Hier schüttet es gerade aus Eimern


----------



## zett78 (29. Juni 2012)

ich gucke aus meinem Büro auf Peters- und Ölberg. Vor lauter Regen ist nichts zu sehen!
Viel Spaß da oben 
Gruß


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2012)

Ist am Sonntag schon jemand um 10:00 an den Filthys?
Da meine Mutter Geburtstag hat, muss ich eher weg und würde deshalb gerne schon um 10:00 was fahren.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2012)

Ja Kinner´s ihr hattet Recht. Es hat geregnet aber der Wald im 7-geb. hat seine schützende Hand über mich gehalten.

Danke an alle für das Mitgefühl.


Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da ich wahrscheinlich am Dienstag verhindert bin, hab ich schonmal was für Donnerstag eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13109


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2012)

Hi,
schade, Tom, da muß ich passen, meine Ex-Erziehungsberechtigte hat da Geburtstag... 

Ich werde aber morgen fahren, so gegen 18.00 Uhr.

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Juli 2012)

Morgen wäre ich dabei, 18 Uhr paßt gut; ab Ramersdorf oder Eingang Nachtigallental?Grüße BG.


----------



## berghochbremser (2. Juli 2012)

ich würde mich auch anschließen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schade, Tom, da muß ich passen, meine Ex-Erziehungsberechtigte hat da Geburtstag...
> 
> Ich werde aber morgen fahren, so gegen 18.00 Uhr.
> ...



Ich wollte auch fahren aber 18 uhr ist mir zu früh. Wir könnten uns aber treffen fragt si nur wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2012)

Treffen 18.00 Uhr Ramersdorf.

Micha: wann kannst du los?

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (2. Juli 2012)

Wäre evtl. auch dabei, weiß ich aber erst morgen früh.


----------



## NoJan (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen trocken bleibt, wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Treffen 18.00 Uhr Ramersdorf.
> 
> Micha: wann kannst du los?
> 
> ...



Carsten, ich würde hier so gegen 18 Uhr losfahren. Wir könnten uns auf dem Petersberg treffen oder wo wolltest du lang?

Grüße


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Juli 2012)

unsere 7gb-anfängergruppe ist gerade stark dezimiert .... wollte darum morgen mit euch mal los .... wo genau in ramersdorf trefft ihr euch denn ....


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.
Ich könnte eigentlich auch schon früher. Wenn Jemand Lust hat: 17 Uhr ab Nachtigallental.

Dann Zusammenkunft mit den Spätstartern? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich seh schon, am Donnerstag fährt dann wohl keiner...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> unsere 7gb-anfängergruppe ist gerade stark dezimiert .... wollte darum morgen mit euch mal los .... wo genau in ramersdorf trefft ihr euch denn ....


 
Ramersdorf auf dem Park&Ride-Hauptparkplatz an der S-Haltestelle. Bis morgen B.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, ich seh schon, am Donnerstag fährt dann wohl keiner...



Doch, ich!
Allerdings ist MTB noch in Einzelteile zerlegt, Ersatzteile lassen auf sich warten.
Wenn Rad fertig, bin ich dabei!


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ramersdorf auf dem Park&Ride-Hauptparkplatz an der S-Haltestelle. Bis morgen B.



hi don quijote .... merci

bin morgen dabei


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

@Uwe:
17.00 schaffe ich nicht, aber 17.15 wäre drin ab Ramersdorf. Dann könnten wir schon dort eine Runde drehen und dann mit den anderen weiter...

Ansonsten wäre Kloster Heisterbach (neuer Parkplatz) ein möglicher Treffpunkt. 
19.00 Uhr sollten wir dort sein, wenn es mit der Route klappt.

@Micha: Petersberg ist erst auf dem Rückweg dran, habe für heute einen kreuz-und-quer-Plan 

Kloster für dich machbar um 19.00 Uhr? 
Kannst ja Petersberg hoch und die verlängerte Trailversion runter...

@Crazy: welcome !
@shmee: fahre mit dem Auto bis Ramersdorf...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juli 2012)

Ok ich bin dann um 19 Uhr am Kloster. Du schreibst dem Uwe besser ne SMS damit er Bescheid weiß. Der wird jetzt auf der Arbeit sein.

Grüße Micha


----------



## bikeadventure (3. Juli 2012)

Bin ab 17:30 Uhr auf dem Campus Telekom (Ramersdorf), mal sehen wer so kommt... Wenn bis 18 Uhr keiner da ist suche ich Euch auf allen Hügeln ;-)


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi bikeadventure,
wir treffen uns um kurz vor 18.00 Uhr am P&R Parkplatz Ramersdorf-nicht bei T-Mobile 

Weißt du wo das ist? 

Micha: Fein, dann bis nachher, Uwe smse ich an

grüße


----------



## bikeadventure (3. Juli 2012)

Ok, gegenüber Detecon (Übergang Landgrabenweg in Oberkasseler Str.)


----------



## NoJan (3. Juli 2012)

Um heute Abend den Überblick zu behalten:

Carsten
Jan
Micha (Kloster ab 19 Uhr)
Uwe
bikeadventure
crazy_mtb
Rosinantenfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Juli 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Um heute Abend den Überblick zu behalten:
> 
> Carsten
> Jan
> ...



max alias bergaufbremser nicht zu vergessen ....


----------



## berghochbremser (3. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> max alias bergaufbremser nicht zu vergessen ....


 


+ Goldsprint


----------



## Stumpi29 (3. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit !

Bin heute Abend auch ab 18 Uhr dabei !

Grüße


----------



## shmee (3. Juli 2012)

Bin auch um 18:00 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2012)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei. Ab Ramersdorf.


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2012)

Ich leider nicht


----------



## Freckles (3. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht



Nicht ärgern, Jörg. Ich kann auch nicht .....


----------



## Merlin (3. Juli 2012)

Ihr könnt doch mit mir am Donnerstag fahren...


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

bikeadventure schrieb:


> Ok, gegenüber Detecon (Übergang Landgrabenweg in Oberkasseler Str.)



ähm,
wieso trägst DU die Tour denn jetzt als Termin im LMB ein? 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (3. Juli 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch mit mir am Donnerstag fahren...



Ne, da bin ich auf'm Fieldtrip nördlich von Uppsala  und lasse mich von den Myggor zerstechen!


----------



## Steinschlag (3. Juli 2012)

Würde mich heute Abend auch gerne anschließen. bis 1800 in Ramersdorf!


----------



## bikeadventure (3. Juli 2012)

@sun909: 

Keine böse Absicht, bin nicht interessiert als Organisator/owner oder sonstwas zu erscheinen, wollte nur nicht allein fahren und hatte daher für 17:30 Uhr einen Termin eingestellt und den nachdem ich den anderen Treffpunkt & Zeitpunkt erfahren hatte upgedated (wollte es nicht löschen, da es ja jemand gesehen haben könnte).

Wenn das keine offene Runde ist, kann ich's auch löschen. 

Alle Unklarheiten beseitigt? Sonst mich gleich zurechtweisen


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

ok


----------



## NoJan (3. Juli 2012)

Update der Anmeldungen (13)

Carsten
Chris
Jan
Micha (Kloster ab 19 Uhr)
Uwe
berghochbremser (max)
bikeadventure
crazy_mtb
Goldsprint
Konfuzius
Rosinantenfahrt
Steinschlag
Stumpi29


----------



## Sechser (3. Juli 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch mit mir am Donnerstag fahren...



Wenn ich meine Bremsbeläge bis dahin habe, bin ich Do dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (3. Juli 2012)

Update meinerseits:

Schaffe 18Uhr doch nicht. Habe leider den ISTA Mann vergessen! 
Schaue aber das ich dann um 19 Uhr auch am Kloster bin.

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn du es schaffst kannst du ja um 20 nach 6 beim Bitweg sein da fahre ich dann hoch.

Grüße


----------



## Stumpi29 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ihr könnt das gerade nicht lesen! 
Auf den "blöden" ISTA Termin Karten steht ja von - bis drauf ... und diesmal habe die das bis fast ganz ausgenutzt! Der war erst um 18.50 Uhr bei mir ... so das auch die 19 Uhr nicht halten konnte :-(

Hoffe ihr habt wenigstens Spaß beim dem doch schönen Wetter!

grüße und hoffentlich dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## Merlin (3. Juli 2012)

Am Donnerstag sind ab nachmittags Gewitter und Regen angesagt. Wer könnte denn ggf. auch morgen (Mittwoch) fahren?


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2012)

Moin Tom,
bin leider heute auch raus...

Jemand was von dem Stuntfahrer von gestern gehört? Bernd? Gute Besserung!

Ansonsten überlegen wir ja noch, wer das schlechte Karma mitgebracht hat...Chris, Bernd oder ich 

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Juli 2012)

Moin Carsten, habe "Kontakt" mit Michael gehabt, nur eine - schmerzhafte - Prellung; und das Carma ist statistisch betrachte nicht sooo schlecht, wenn ich so einige andere Berichte im Forum lese (ca. 15 Platte, Nägel überall durchs Rad, Knochenbrüche etc. pp.); das nächste Mal fahren wir schlicht ohne Stürze & Pannen ;-) Grüße Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2012)

Hi Bernd,
gut zu hören, bei "Schulter" sind wir Dienstagsfahrer ja ein wenig vorgeschädigt...

Dann brauchen wir das nächste Mal also "nur" noch eine Inspektion vor Beginn von Bremse, Federgabel und Co... 

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2012)

Werde heute wegen der angekündigten Gewitter mit Platzregen nicht fahren...war dafür gestern schon unterwegs!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2012)

An alle Filty-Genossen hier kann man mal sehen das wir doch noch ein wenig üben müssen

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22055/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=22055


Grüße Micha


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Juli 2012)

Micha, soll der Wink heißen, das wir nach Boppard fahren sollen. Das wir die Sachen nach machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Micha, soll der Wink heißen, das wir nach Boppard fahren sollen. Das wir die Sachen nach machen.



Nun ja da ich am We warscheinlich da bin kann ich ja schonmal damit anfangen


----------



## -Ines- (7. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin, 
weiß jemand ob die Löwenburg wieder befahrbar ist?

VG
Andreas


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2012)

Falscher Account? 

Heute Nachmittag kann ich es dir sagen...

Gruesse


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Juli 2012)

Da muß ich einchecken  , dann ists zu spät


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Juli 2012)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> weiß jemand ob die Löwenburg wieder befahrbar ist?
> 
> VG
> Andreas



Nein, eine ganze Horde von zweibeingen Steinzimmerer sind noch da.


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2012)

Di. anyone?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Di. anyone?


 Falls bis dahin die neue Kette eingetroffen ist, ja!


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2012)

Anja und ich planen auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2012)

...respektive das Wetter berappelt sich noch ein wenig...

Heute scheint fast der bessere Tag zu sein, aber men at work 

Jemand schon den neuen Hobel von Melanie gesehen? Im Frauenforum wurde der bereits präsentiert...hier traut sie sich wohl nicht? 







Nettes Radel, viel Spaß damit!

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (9. Juli 2012)

Danke! Es wartet ganz ungeduldig im Auto auf seine Testfahrt heute abend 

Aber was machst Du im Frauenforum??? 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (9. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke! Es wartet ganz ungeduldig im Auto auf seine Testfahrt heute abend
> 
> Aber was machst Du im Frauenforum???
> 
> ...



Ja, wie jetzt, Melli!? Erzähl mal, was ist das denn für ein Bike?

Sieht jedenfalls ziemlich schick aus!! Das ist der Ersatz für dein Enduro, oder dein xtes Bike 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juli 2012)

Das ist der Ersatz für das Enduro, sonst wird die Wohnung lamgsam zu klein...... Mal gespannt, wie tourentauglich es mit momentan 16,5kg noch ist......

Ich wollte einfach mal was mehr Federweg haben


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber was machst Du im Frauenforum???
> 
> ...



...über "neue Beiträge" kriegt man mobil auch den Thread, aber da stand nix von Frauenforum, aber du als letzte Schreiberin 

Viel Spaß mit dem Brummer dann heute abend 

grüße
C.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist der Ersatz für das Enduro, sonst wird die Wohnung lamgsam zu klein...... Mal gespannt, wie tourentauglich es mit momentan 16,5kg noch ist......
> 
> Ich wollte einfach mal was mehr Federweg haben



Wieviel wiegt das??? Wußte garnicht, das ein s Rahmen so schwer sein kann
Das Rad ist ja schwerer als Du
Da brauchst Du aber noch viele Muskeln, um damit die Schwerkraft zu überwinden.

Hat heute keiner lust zum biken im 7.Gebirge?? Wetter scheint sich ja zu halten.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das??? Wußte garnicht, das ein s Rahmen so schwer sein kann
> Das Rad ist ja schwerer als Du
> Da brauchst Du aber noch viele Muskeln, um damit die Schwerkraft zu überwinden.
> 
> ...



Charmant charmant der Thomas 

Lust heute zum biken schon, aber 
1. Arbeit  und 
2. kein Rad im Auto  

Viel Spaß dem Herrn!
grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (9. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Di. anyone?



Blutspenden vs. Biken, ich machs vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## Trekki (9. Juli 2012)

fahr doch mit dem Rad auf den Venusberg - dann hast Du beides. 
Leider darf ich nicht mehr spenden aber aus persönlicher Erfahrung weiss ich wie wichtig es ist. 
-trekki


----------



## NoJan (9. Juli 2012)

die 5 Minuten Herausforderung lohnt sich bei mir nicht ;-)


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das??? Wußte garnicht, das ein s Rahmen so schwer sein kann
> Das Rad ist ja schwerer als Du
> Da brauchst Du aber noch viele Muskeln, um damit die Schwerkraft zu überwinden.



Oh, danke Thomas  ist aber nur minimal schwerer als ich 

Jaja, das Bike wird mir zu nie da gewesener Kraft und Kondition verhelfen. Da kannst Du Dich schon mal warm anziehen 

Komme gerade mit einem gaaaaaaaaanz fetten Grinsen aus dem Wald zurück  Einfach nur der Hammer.... also bergab  ..... und irgendwie ist es auch wieder den Berg hoch gekommen 

Gruss,
Melli, rundum glücklich


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Meli, hier noch ein Tip für dein nächstes Vorhaben. So wie in diesem werbespot solltest du es nicht machen.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQXVoUrxvA&feature=player_embedded"]Dr Hosalupf      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juli 2012)

Dafuer habe ich doch die absenkbare Sattelstütze!!!!


----------



## shmee (10. Juli 2012)

Wie isses denn heute Abend? Jemand am Start?


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2012)

hi Chris,
angesichts des Wetters bin ich raus und gehe nachher eine Runde laufen 

Ich hoffe mal, der Tom hat einen besseren Draht zum Wettergott für Donnerstag.

grüße


----------



## shmee (10. Juli 2012)

Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus bis jetzt??


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Juli 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Wie isses denn heute Abend? Jemand am Start?



Bin für heute raus. War bis eben im 7.Gebirge "spielen" Und es war 

Leider das Mädel von gestern abend nicht wiedergetroffen Die hat echt nen sehr netten eindruck gemacht. Hoffe, ich war nicht zu "Charmant"

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus. War bis eben im 7.Gebirge "spielen" Und es war
> 
> Leider das Mädel von gestern abend nicht wiedergetroffen Die hat echt nen sehr netten eindruck gemacht. Hoffe, ich war nicht zu "Charmant"
> 
> Ciao Thomas



na, wenn du so charmant warst...



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das??? Wußte garnicht, das ein s Rahmen so schwer sein kann ....
> 
> Da brauchst Du aber noch viele Muskeln, um damit die Schwerkraft zu überwinden....
> 
> Ciao Thomas



... würde ich als Frau das 7G auch eine Zeitlang meiden 

Chris: leider sagt mein Regenradar nix gutes  

grüße
C.


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Juli 2012)

@sun erzähle Dir alles mal bei Gelegenheit.

Ein dunkle Wolke über Alfter und aus der hat es gerade geschüttet
unglaublich


----------



## shmee (10. Juli 2012)

Tja, grad hier auch. Mist.


----------



## bikeadventure (10. Juli 2012)

War am WE schon mit MTB und Pferd im 7GB, daher heute keine Lust auf Schlamm ;-)


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Juli 2012)

bikeadventure schrieb:


> War am WE schon mit MTB und Pferd im 7GB, daher heute keine Lust auf Schlamm ;-)



Wie hast Du den das Pferd aufs Rad bekommen???


----------



## bikeadventure (10. Juli 2012)

einfach die Hufeisen durch Klickies ersetzt, mein Enduro ist ja stabil genug


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2012)

soderle,
gestern abend war wohl doch ein guter Plan, nicht zu fahren 

Chris und ich sind dann auf der Nordbrücke in die Schauer gelaufen, war aber noch erträglich. Ab 19.00 Uhr wurde es dann aber bäh und auf dem Weg nach Köln war ich froh, trocken im Auto zu sitzen...

Hoffe, es war keiner von euch unterwegs bei dem bescheidenen Wetter?

Für morgen schaut es ja besser aus, ergo frohes Schaffen heute...

grüße
C.


----------



## berghochbremser (11. Juli 2012)

wir sind im 7GB trocken geblieben und am ende noch das Brückending gefahren.. war alles halb so wild.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juli 2012)

Jou, auch wir hatten Glück und blieben trocken, zumindest von oben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeadventure (11. Juli 2012)

Na, dann hat sich die Regenwolke an mir ausgetobt:

Bin ne Straßenrunde (Südbrücke - Vinxel) gefahren 
und hinzus komplett geduscht worden.

Konnte mich aber rückzus (Vinxel - Innenstadt) trockenradeln, 
naja bis auf die Schuhe


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juli 2012)

Bei uns hat gestern Abend die Sonne geschienen. Wir haben sogar überlegt auf dem Balkon Abend zu essen und uns zu ärgern nicht gefahren zu sein.


----------



## sun909 (11. Juli 2012)

...ihr seid ja auch auf der Fähre nicht nass geworden am Samstag... 

Gutes Karma?  

Morgen nicht am Start, Micha?

Hast Angst vor den Wißkirchen-Pannenkönigen 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ihr seid ja auch auf der Fähre nicht nass geworden am Samstag...
> 
> Gutes Karma?
> 
> ...



Ich darf net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2012)

Ehrlichkeit iss 'ne Tugend! Datt zahlt sich auf das Leben aus - bis demnächst mal in den Filthys, muss mal nach dem Dart 'ne Luftlücke finden... LG, der Pete (Darf auch net...)


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich darf net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 wat is dann loss??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> wat is dann loss??



vill un och nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnjaR (12. Juli 2012)

Sorry, bin für heute Abend raus. Wusste nicht, dass unser Sohnemann ein Baseballspiel gegen Amerikaner hat. Wird ein lustiges Event mit Grillen etc.
Euch allen viel Spaß
Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2012)

Fährt denn jetzt am Sonntag noch Jemand mit zu den Filthy´s? Wenn ja könnte er vielleicht noch Jemanden mitnehmen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2012)

So, das war eine ereignisreiche Runde:

17 Starter
2 Verluste
2 Stürze
1 Verletzter
1 Speichenriss
2 Platten


...2 Wisskirchens

...und natürlich: Überhaupt kein Spaß!

Dem Ralf aber trotzdem nochmal gute Besserung!


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. Juli 2012)

Tja , wusste gar nicht daß es mn Siebengebirge solche Schlangen gibt, jedenfalls hat´s mein Remedy am Hinterrad erwischt- "SNAKE-Bite" am "Rebecca Trail", und Ersatzschlauch ebenfalls infiziert. Naja, komme gerne wieder. VG Helmut

P.S Gerüchte sagen, wo die Wisskirchen´s mitfaheren gibts Pannen. Habe aber vorgesorgt, neuer Schlauch+Ersatz-Schlauch+ neuer Conti-Mantel aufgezogen+kleine Frustrunde in meinem Revier. Grüße an die die "Dienstagsfahrer"+ Guide "Merlin"+ Carsten Danke für die "Flicken-Spende" + alle anderen+ Ralf gute Besserung


----------



## Freckles (12. Juli 2012)

War 'ne echt schöne und lustige Runde heute! Hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich weiß jetzt auch, dass die Fähre in Oberdollendorf um 20:50 das letzte mal rüberfährt . Habe aber um ein Haar noch die in KöWi bekommen  

Ralf, dir gute Besserung, ich hoffe, es ist nichts allzu schlimmes!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Juli 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dem Ralf aber trotzdem nochmal gute Besserung





Freckles schrieb:


> Ralf, dir gute Besserung, ich hoffe, es ist nichts allzu schlimmes!


Danke!
War gerade sicherheitshalber mal im KH in Beuel.
Da musste ich dann 2 Minuten den wachhabenden Arzt stemmen und Armdrücken und so'n Zeugs und dann kam als Diagnose: Gibt'n blauen Fleck.
Der Bizeps hat's aufgefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke nochmal an die Helfer und in diesem Sinne:
Bis nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Juli 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Danke!
> War gerade sicherheitshalber mal im KH in Beuel.
> Da musste ich dann 2 Minuten den wachhabenden Arzt stemmen und Armdrücken und so'n Zeugs und dann kam als Diagnose: Gibt'n blauen Fleck.
> Der Bizeps hat's aufgefangen
> ...



Bin wirklich froh, das zu lesen. Da kann man ja jetzt sagen, das war ein satter 360grad Sprung
Sah wirklich spektogal aus, wenn man gerade in dem Moment hintert Dir war. Was mir da alles durch den Kopf gegangen ist, darüber schweige ich mal. Zum Glück nur ein blauer Fleck. Alles gute Ralf.

Eine sehr Ereignisreiche Tour.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Sechser (13. Juli 2012)

Puh, das ist ja nochmal gut gegangen ... Gute Besserung!

Ja, doch, war sehr ereignisreich heute.


----------



## Merlin (13. Juli 2012)

Ralf, gut zu lesen, dass es glimpflich ausgegangen ist. Habe ja schon Schelte von deinem Team bekommen, aber so können sie mir vielleicht nochmal verzeihen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...Der Bizeps hat's aufgefangen



Wessen

Dann mal gute Besserung unserem knallharten vorne/vorne.


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2012)

...ein verlustreicher Tag 

und Thomas, sowas suchtest du doch, oder...

[url=http://www.smilieportal.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juli 2012)

@carsten: Hmmm, jetzt stellt sich die Karma-Frage aber ganz anders .... ;-)


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2012)

@Bernd: Wieso, es waren doch Wißkirchens an Bord ...dum di dum....

grüße und bis nächste Woche dann...

Rallef, deinem Bizeps gute Besserung, gab´s wenigstens ´ne nette Krankenschwester?

C.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ein verlustreicher Tag
> 
> und Thomas, sowas suchtest du doch, oder...
> 
> ...



Genau  

Danke Mr. Sun


----------



## AnjaR (14. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fährt denn jetzt am Sonntag noch Jemand mit zu den Filthy´s? Wenn ja könnte er vielleicht noch Jemanden mitnehmen?
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Hi Micha,
wir sind für morgen leider raus, da meine bessere Hälfte immer noch die Nachwehen der letzten Baumfällarbeit spürt (Schmerzen am Brustbein). Gerne sind wir dann ein anderes Mal wieder dabei. Wir wünschen Euch einen sturzfreien und lehrreichen Tag morgen. Viel Spaß.

Gruß Anja


----------



## bk01 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin vor drei Jahren nach Thomasberg gezogen und entdecke nun das Siebengebirge für mich. 
Nun würde ich gerne an einer Eurer Touren teilnehmen, da alleine fahren nicht so dolle ist.

Was muss ich machen bzw. wo muss ich sein, damit ich bei einer Tour dabei sein kann. Als Bike habe ich ein Hardtail von Radon. Was muss ich noch an Equipment mitbringen.

Freue mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung. 

Danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2012)

Für alle die es sich heute verkniffen haben zu den filtys zu fahren sei gesagt der step-up ist gesprungen und das bei Sonnenschein

Grüße Micha


----------



## AnjaR (15. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Für alle die es sich heute verkniffen haben zu den filtys zu fahren sei gesagt der step-up ist gesprungen und das bei Sonnenschein
> 
> Grüße Micha


 



Schön, dass der Tag für euch erfolgreich war!!

Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (16. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Für alle die es sich heute verkniffen haben zu den filtys zu fahren sei gesagt der step-up ist gesprungen und das bei Sonnenschein
> 
> Grüße Micha



Sauber! Der Blick aufs Regenradar ließ ja nichts gutes vermuten, aber offensichtlich haben die wohl über den filthys ein Sonnenloch geparkt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juli 2012)

Jo, zumindest bis zum frühen Nachmttag. Dann hat uns dort auch der Regen eingeholt. Der Peter ist die halbe Double-Line gesprungen

Aber auch die Angela war total begeistert von dem Kurs. Also rundum ein sehr schöner Tag.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2012)

bk01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin vor drei Jahren nach Thomasberg gezogen und entdecke nun das Siebengebirge für mich.
> Nun würde ich gerne an einer Eurer Touren teilnehmen, da alleine fahren nicht so dolle ist.
> ...




Moin,
Touren werden i.d.R. hier oder im LMB (=Last-Minute-Biking, oben links oder rechts im Forum angezeigt, ggf. unter "Alle Termine anzeigen" suchen) angepinnt.

Mitzubringen sind ein funktionstüchtiges Rad, d.h. mit Profil auf den Reifen und Bremsbelägen, die das Wort noch verdienen etc...

Ansonsten Helm, Hirn und gute Laune.

Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Kettenschloss und ein Ersatz-Schaltauge sind auch nicht verkehrt, wenn ich mir die letzten Wochen so betrachte 

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage...
C.

P.S. Micha: freut mich zu hören! Hattet ihr echt Glück, hier war es bis  nachmittags echt grausigelig 

P.S.2: bin für diese Woche raus wg. Besuch aus CH


----------



## Tobert (16. Juli 2012)

War gerade 2.5h im 7G auf Tauchfahrt in Seerohrtiefe ... keine Kollisionen mit anderen U-Booten.  


Statistisch betrachtet müsste bald mal wieder so richtig die Sonne scheinen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Juli 2012)

Tapfer, tapfer; war dein bike auch in Neopren gepackt?


----------



## Sechser (16. Juli 2012)

Warum gehst Du nicht direkt ins Schwimmbad?

Dann entfällt auch die Rad-Säuberung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2012)

Hat das Freibad überhaupt noch auf  ?

Dreckswetter, verdammtes! 

Ergo Alternativsportarten ins Auge fassen, vielleicht hört es heute ja irgendwann auf, dann kann man zumindest laufen gehen...

grüße
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. Juli 2012)

Mädels und Jungs es Regnet nicht und hin und wieder kommt die Sonne raus. Ich bin im 7GB, 18uhr China-Schiff oder per Handy.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2012)

...leider kein Radel mit, gehe laufen, und da bist du mir zu schnell mit deinem Rad 

Viel Spaß, nächste Woche gerne wieder, da sagt mein Wetterbericht SONNE und WARM voraus!

grüße
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...leider kein Radel mit, gehe laufen, und da bist du mir zu schnell mit deinem Rad
> 
> Viel Spaß, nächste Woche gerne wieder, da sagt mein Wetterbericht SONNE und WARM voraus!
> 
> ...



Na dann, Glück auf. Auf die Sonnentage

Gruß W.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juli 2012)

Du bist gerdu und mir auf der Waldautobahn Richtung Parkplatz Vinxel entgegen gekommen aber du hattest wohl den Tunnelblick und das Tunnelgehör eingeschaltet und nicht reagiert


----------



## zett78 (18. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs es Regnet nicht und hin und wieder kommt die Sonne raus. Ich bin im 7GB, 18uhr China-Schiff oder per Handy.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Habe es auch genutzt, Flughafenrunde mit dem Rennrad.

Bist du am Samstag um 14h in Königswinter? Ansonsten schick mir mal deine Adresse wegen der Flasche.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Fungrisu (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das Team 7Hills wird am Samstag 21.07.12 eine Schnitzeljagt mit dem MTB organisieren.
Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz im Ennert.
Es werden 2er Teams gebildet und mann muss div. Aufgaben erledigen und nartürlich die entsprechenden Kontrollpunkte anfahren.
Ende wird gegen 18 Uhr sein. Danach Abschluss im Ennert Bräu.
Es können noch 4 Personen mitmachen.
Wer hat Lust bitte per PN bei mir melden.

P.S. das wird kein Rennen sonderen ein spaßiger Samstag 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Juli 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Du bist gerdu und mir auf der Waldautobahn Richtung Parkplatz Vinxel entgegen gekommen aber du hattest wohl den Tunnelblick und das Tunnelgehör eingeschaltet und nicht reagiert



Oder Music im Ohr und überlegt, was ich so am Wochenende noch so treibe.
P.s. Ichhabe zwei MTBler gesehen aber ich habe euch nicht erkann.

Gruß W.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Habe es auch genutzt, Flughafenrunde mit dem Rennrad.
> Bist du am Samstag um 14h in Königswinter? Ansonsten schick mir mal deine Adresse wegen der Flasche.
> Gruß
> Michael



Michael bin am Samstag um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz am Ennert.

Gruß W.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das Team 7Hills wird am Samstag 21.07.12 eine Schnitzeljagt mit dem MTB organisieren.
> Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz im Ennert.
> Es werden 2er Teams gebildet und mann muss div. Aufgaben erledigen und nartürlich die entsprechenden Kontrollpunkte anfahren.
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
vielen Dank für die Einladung, hört sich gut an, aber ich habe Besuch am WE aus der CH und bin da eingespannt...

Euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß, sollte der Käfer da sein, tritt mal kräftig auf die Füße wegen nicht-sehen-lassens-seit-Monaten 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (18. Juli 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand eine Runde im 7GB? Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juli 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand eine Runde im 7GB? Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Haben überlegt morgen zu fahren, machen das aber vom Wetter abhängig.
Soll ja wieder wechselhaft werden.
Am besten nachmittags telef. Kontakt aufnehmen.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## AnjaR (18. Juli 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Haben überlegt morgen zu fahren, machen das aber vom Wetter abhängig.
> Soll ja wieder wechselhaft werden.
> Am besten nachmittags telef. Kontakt aufnehmen.
> Lg. Barbara


 
OK. Melde mich dann bei Dir.


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts aus? Dienstag Tour?

Ciao Thomas


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Thomas,
ich würde gerne, allerdings nicht erst um 18.30 Uhr...

Hast du noch Urlaub? Wann kannst du los?

grüße
C.


----------



## NoJan (23. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> ich würde gerne, allerdings nicht erst um 18.30 Uhr...
> 
> Hast du noch Urlaub? Wann kannst du los?
> ...



bin dabei, Zeit egal - da Urlaub


----------



## Freckles (23. Juli 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> bin dabei, Zeit egal - da Urlaub



Dito!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juli 2012)

Nabend! 

Super, das Einige können.

18:30Uhr Ramerdorf. Eher geht bei mir auch nicht.

Bis morgen

Ciao Thomas


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

...du bist das (der  ) letzte, der dazustösst...

Mehr morgen, ggf bleibt mein Besuch länger.

Sonst würde ich um 15.30 los...


Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...du bist das (der  ) letzte, der dazustösst...
> 
> Mehr morgen, ggf bleibt mein Besuch länger.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte auch was früher, allerdings nicht 15.30
Ich könnte 16 Uhr an der Fähre Königswinter sein.
Lass uns morgen mal telefonieren, Carsten.


----------



## NoJan (23. Juli 2012)

15:30 könnt ich einrichten.

@Uwe: sollen wir dir ein paar Schläuche mitbringen? ;-)


----------



## AnjaR (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
was habt ihr Männer denn geplant? Schnell, schwer, lang?


----------



## Freckles (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde dann auch schon der Fähre, also mit dem Uwe dazu kommen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Super, das Einige können.
> 
> ...



Bei mir auch 18 bis 18:30Uhr Ramersdorf.

Gruß vom Guru


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> 15:30 könnt ich einrichten.
> 
> @Uwe: sollen wir dir ein paar Schläuche mitbringen? ;-)



Aber bitte keine Rennradschläuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> was habt ihr Männer denn geplant? Schnell, schwer, lang?



ich habe das Fully mit... also langsam, schwer, lang? 

Melde mich bis 12.00 Uhr, dann weiß ich wie der Hase läuft 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juli 2012)

das passt mir alles nicht, werde dann alleine losziehen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2012)

So,
Besuch hat "verlängert" 

Ich bin raus, ergo Treffen dann wohl um 16.00 Fähre Köwi.

Viel Spaß, ich versuche es Donnerstag dann wieder...

grüße
C.


----------



## NoJan (24. Juli 2012)

Schade.

@Angela, Anja, Uwe: 16 Uhr Köwi? Alternativ Bad Honnef, hatte Lust aufs südliche


----------



## Freckles (24. Juli 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Schade.
> 
> @Angela, Anja, Uwe: 16 Uhr Köwi? Alternativ Bad Honnef, hatte Lust aufs südliche



Hört sich gut an. Treffpunkt NGT? Um 1630?

Oder schaffst du 1600, Uwe?


----------



## shmee (24. Juli 2012)

Falls ich es schaffe, bin ich dann um 18:30 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## NoJan (24. Juli 2012)

16 oder 16:30?? Blicke nicht mehr durch


----------



## Steinschlag (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wann fährt denn jetzt die Nachmittags-Gruppe? 16:30 Uhr an der Fähre Köwi? Würde mich gerne anschließen... 

LG


----------



## Freckles (24. Juli 2012)

@ Jan, Uwe, Anja
Sorry, ich bin raus für heute. Ich hoffe, Do klappt es dann!
Euch viel Spaß heute!!

Angela

PS: Ich denke, im Zweifelsfall 1600 Fähre Köwi


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2012)

Hi,
der Uwe ist an der Fähre.

Jan, ruf ihn mal an oder meld dich bei mir, hab deine Tel nicht, die ich ihm geben kann 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (24. Juli 2012)

Jörg und ich werden auch erst um 18.30 in Rammersdorf dazu stoßen. Vorher klappt leider nicht.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## NoJan (24. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Uwe ist an der Fähre.
> 
> Jan, ruf ihn mal an oder meld dich bei mir, hab deine Tel nicht, die ich ihm geben kann
> ...



Nach dem ich 5x bei dir angerufen habe... hattest du dein Mobiltelefon überhaupt dabei  und wir 30 Minuten an der Königswinterer Fähre gewartet haben - sind wir dann über Einstieg NTG los. Sorry Uwe.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juli 2012)

Würde heute fahren, muß aber gegen 18:30 Uhr zurück sein => jemand Lust auf eine frühe (Vor-)Runde, z.B. ab 15:30 Uhr?


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit fahren aus????????????


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi Micha,
ich kann nur Mittwoch, würde dann aber so um 16.00 Uhr starten wollen, muß um 8 in Kölle sein...

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (30. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit fahren aus????????????



Außer am Donnerstag bin ich für alles offen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juli 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Außer am Donnerstag bin ich für alles offen



Ich auch.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> ich kann nur Mittwoch, würde dann aber so um 16.00 Uhr starten wollen, muß um 8 in Kölle sein...
> 
> grüße
> C.



Von mir aus auch schon um drei. Aber 16 Uhr ist ok. Dann kann ich anschließend noch alles zu hause machen. Der patrick ist Mittwoch auch nicht da passt also. Wie war es denn gestern?

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2012)

drei wird knapp, 15.30 kann ich schaffen. wo geht es hin?

südliches 7G? oder über den wolken schweben  ?

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre für 16 Uhr Nachtigallental, dann zum Schmelz... von da aus hoch zum Auge.... und in den vergessenen Trail was hälst du davon?

Ich käm mit dem Norco

Grüße Micha


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. Juli 2012)

hat jemand Lust, morgen (31.7.) Höhenmeter zu sammeln?
Ab Nachtigallental, nachmittags (17-18h)

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2012)

@Micha: komme wahrscheinlich mit dem HT, sonst einverstanden 

@Wolfgang: kann heut leider nicht, aber viel Späßchen!

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (31. Juli 2012)

Fährt am Mittwoch auch jemand etwas später, so gegen 18:00/18:30?


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Micha: komme wahrscheinlich mit dem HT, sonst einverstanden
> 
> @Wolfgang: kann heut leider nicht, aber viel Späßchen!
> 
> ...



Ok dann sehen wir uns morgen um 16 Uhr im Ngt. Was macht eigentlich der Tom??


Grüße

Ps. Ich fahre mit dir nochmal ab halb sieben Angela


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2012)

äh, sind wir um halb sieben schon zurück???

Tom=Urlaub 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Juli 2012)

Heute und Morgen fahre ich ab 18:30Uhr China-Schiff. Etwas schneller so 2 1/2 stunden.
Hat jemand lust?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> äh, sind wir um halb sieben schon zurück???
> 
> Tom=Urlaub
> 
> ...



Na ja fast, wenn du doch um 8 in Kölle sein mußt


----------



## meg-71 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würde morgen auch um 16:00 im NGT vorbeischauen, und komme auch mit dem HT.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shmee (1. August 2012)

Fährt denn jetzt jemand heute Abend 18:30? Ich würde auch gern ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Freckles (1. August 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Fährt denn jetzt jemand heute Abend 18:30? Ich würde auch gern ne Runde drehen.



Also ich wollte allerdings schon was eher los, um dann die Herren Sun + Stuntbeck irgendwo im südlicheren 7Geb zu treffen. 

Werde so gegen 17:30/18:00 vom Büro aus wegfahren, über den Ennert.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## NoJan (1. August 2012)

Ich versuche gegen 16 Uhr im NTG Tal zu sein, mit evtl. 15min Verspätung. Meine Tel habt ihr.


----------



## shmee (1. August 2012)

Ne, das ist mir zu früh, das schaffe ich wohl nicht. Evtl. trifft man sich ja irgendwo im Wald. 




Freckles schrieb:


> Also ich wollte allerdings schon was eher los, um dann die Herren Sun + Stuntbeck irgendwo im südlicheren 7Geb zu treffen.
> 
> Werde so gegen 17:30/18:00 vom Büro aus wegfahren, über den Ennert.
> 
> ...


----------



## sun909 (2. August 2012)

hi,
was steht denn am Samstag an? Gemütliche Runde an der Ahr? Ohne Seilbahn und Teufelsloch, mehr Ri Dernau und so? 

Freiwillige zur Verfahrgarantie?

grüße


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> was steht denn am Samstag an? Gemütliche Runde an der Ahr? Ohne Seilbahn und Teufelsloch, mehr Ri Dernau und so?
> 
> Freiwillige zur Verfahrgarantie?
> ...



Samstag ist 24 Std Rennen in Duisburg. Wir brauchen noch ein paar Cheerleader, gerne auch mit Puscheln


----------



## NoJan (2. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> was steht denn am Samstag an? Gemütliche Runde an der Ahr? Ohne Seilbahn und Teufelsloch, mehr Ri Dernau und so?
> 
> Freiwillige zur Verfahrgarantie?
> ...



Sehr gerne... hab leider Uni, so wie jeden Samstag ab September ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. August 2012)

@Angela: für Puscheln waren andere doch zuständig  Bin leider ab 19.00 Uhr in Köln verabredet, wird auch dieses Jahr nix mit Duisburg werden...

@Jan: wir haben noch August  schade...

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2012)

ich will gegen 11 Uhr am Sonntag mit dem Patrick das 7-geb. unsicher machen. Hat Jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Tour mit anschließendem Eis?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> was steht denn am Samstag an? Gemütliche Runde an der Ahr? Ohne Seilbahn und Teufelsloch, mehr Ri Dernau und so?
> 
> Freiwillige zur Verfahrgarantie?
> ...



Wir sind mit SIT unterwegs, sonst gerne!

@ Micha, Sonntag muß ich mich mal bei meiner Mutter blicken lassen.
             Viel Spaß im 7GB.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2012)

So Kinners wie schon angekündigt wollen wir zu der Flugshow vom Amir nach Boppard. Habe mal was reingesetzt im LMB.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13240


Grüße MIcha


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2012)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal zurück. Hab eben mit Carsten ein Eis gegessen und dabei überlegt, am Freitag nochmal zu fahren...später Nachmittag. Das schonmal als Ankündigung, einen LMB Termin mache ich dann noch.


----------



## surftigresa (6. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners wie schon angekündigt wollen wir zu der Flugshow vom Amir nach Boppard. Habe mal was reingesetzt im LMB.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13240
> 
> ...



Ich trau's mich ja kaum zu sagen.... aber da bin ich "leider" in Urlaub


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich trau's mich ja kaum zu sagen.... aber da bin ich "leider" in Urlaub



Das du irgendwo dabei bist, damit rechne ich schon lange nicht mehr

wünsche dir aber trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## surftigresa (6. August 2012)

Danke!

Ab dem ersten Oktoberwochenende wird es bei mir wieder ruhiger.... vielleicht sollten wir einfach für den Herbst mal einen Termin vereinbaren....

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (6. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann auch mal zurück. Hab eben mit Carsten ein Eis gegessen und dabei überlegt, am Freitag nochmal zu fahren...später Nachmittag. Das schonmal als Ankündigung, einen LMB Termin mache ich dann noch.



Hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ab dem ersten Oktoberwochenende wird es bei mir wieder ruhiger.... vielleicht sollten wir einfach für den Herbst mal einen Termin vereinbaren....
> 
> ...



Au jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Könnten im Herbst auch nochmal zu den Filthy´s


Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an



Find ich auch!


----------



## surftigresa (7. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Könnten im Herbst auch nochmal zu den Filthy´s
> 
> ...


 
Dabei


----------



## Merlin (7. August 2012)

Also, hier der Termin für Freitag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13243

Ich habe mal 17 Uhr angesetzt, passt das? Bin variabel, da Urlaub...


----------



## Freckles (7. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, hier der Termin für Freitag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13243
> 
> Ich habe mal 17 Uhr angesetzt, passt das? Bin variabel, da Urlaub...



Nachtigallental schaff ich nicht um 1700. Ich kann aber auch später dazukommen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dabei



Ich freu mich bis heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. August 2012)

So nur für die Datensammler: Bei uns waren es gestern 24km und 800hm

War ne schöne Tour Carsten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## NoJan (8. August 2012)

Hat heute Abend jemand Zeit/Lust, bei hoffentlich strahlenden Sonnenschein?


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2012)

Hi Jan,
muß leider passen, kein Rad dabei...

Gestern mal wieder alle stuntfrei nach Hause gebracht 

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2012)

P.S. @ Barbara: Dein E-Mail Postfach ist mal wieder voll


----------



## Freckles (8. August 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Hat heute Abend jemand Zeit/Lust, bei hoffentlich strahlenden Sonnenschein?



Wir wollten heute nach Boppard, allerdings schon am frühen Nachmittag, so gegen 1400. Wenn du dann Zeit hast und mit willst, sag Bescheid. Ist noch Platz im Auto.


----------



## NoJan (8. August 2012)

Oh, ich würde sehr gerne, aber schaffe ich zeitlich (arbeitstechnisch) leider nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. August 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Oh, ich würde sehr gerne, aber schaffe ich zeitlich (arbeitstechnisch) leider nicht.



schade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hast du das schon gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13240


----------



## surftigresa (8. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So nur für die Datensammler: Bei uns waren es gestern 24km und 800hm
> 
> War ne schöne Tour Carsten.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! War sehr schön mal wieder im 7GB zu sein 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Redfraggle (10. August 2012)

Mußte mich leider abmelden, die fast fertige Baustelle ruft mal wieder!
Euch viel Spaß
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2012)

Och Barbara,
das ist ja schade 

Na gut, dann frohes Schaffen!

schönen gruß und bis demnächst mal wieder?
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (10. August 2012)

Wetter gut habe heute frei also bin ich heute Abend dabei


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2012)

Mensch, Dinge gibts...

Sehr schön Jörg, freue mich!


----------



## Fungrisu (10. August 2012)

Für alle die mal einen kleinen Eindruck vom 24h Rennen aus Duisburg bekommen möchten.
Es wurde dieses jahr eine Flugdrohne eingesetzt.
Hier mal der Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M7j7dBrL2k&list=UURbBNXf9wk81jj9kgEmBTJw&index=1&feature=plpp_video"]24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Geile Aufnahmen


----------



## NoJan (10. August 2012)

Angela, fährst du von Beul aus? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir uns an der Südbrücke treffen.


----------



## Freckles (10. August 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Angela, fährst du von Beul aus? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir uns an der Südbrücke treffen.



Hüstel, heute habe ich an mein Jobticket gedacht ..... ich fahre aus der Rheinaue, vom Büro aus, also quasi von der Südbrücke 

Dann lass uns sagen um kurz nach 17:00 unter der Brücke auf der Bonner Seite? Ich hatte mit Tom verabredet, dass wir uns so gegen kurz nach halb sechs am Pförtnerhäuschen bei der Petersbergauffahrt treffen.

Ciao,
A.


----------



## NoJan (10. August 2012)

Fahrrad Mitnahme ist erst ab 19 Uhr inkl. 
Kann dich auch bei deinem Büro abholen, da ich da eh vorbei kommen (komme an den Treppen am Post Tower runter).


----------



## Freckles (10. August 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Fahrrad Mitnahme ist erst ab 19 Uhr inkl.
> Kann dich auch bei deinem Büro abholen, da ich da eh vorbei kommen (komme an den Treppen am Post Tower runter).



Ja, cool. Versuche um fünf draußen zu sein.


----------



## shmee (10. August 2012)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit? Wäre dann auch ca. 17:00 an der Südbrücke.


----------



## Freckles (10. August 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich auch mit? Wäre dann auch ca. 17:00 an der Südbrücke.



Klar, ich nehme an op de schääl Sick?

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (10. August 2012)

Hm, Posttower ist mir zu weit.  
Ich warte auch um 5 unter der Südbrücke


----------



## shmee (10. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Klar, ich nehme an op de schääl Sick?
> 
> Bis später



Wo sonst?


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. August 2012)

Nabend!

So, auch zuhause

Ein sehr nettes Trüppchen fand sich heute im Nachtigallental zusammen. Nur merkwürdig, daß es nach knapp 1 Std die ersten Ausfallerscheinungen gab. Es hieß Herr Sun macht Morgen ne seeehhrr anstrengende Tour an der Ahr und einige Teilnehmer müßten daher früh in Bettchen

So ging es dann mit einer stark dezimierten Truppe nach Beuel. Wo sich der Trupp dann komplett auflöste.

Da mein Auto in Köwi stand, entschloß ich mich nicht am Rhein entlang zurück zu radeln, sondern durchs 7.Gebirge. Die Sonne schien noch und ich dachte mir, vom Ölberg aus muß der Sonnenuntergang gigantisch sein. Also nichts wie hoch. Und so war es dann auch. Und der "Bergasthof Ölberg" hatte auch noch auf. Also genoss ich den Sonnenuntergang bei einem lecker Weizen. Und Mutter Natur bot ein sagenhaftes SchauspielEinfach fantastisch!!
Mit diesen Bildern im Herzen konnten dann die 400hm auf altbekannten Trails vernichtet werden.

Wie sangen schon die Toten Hosen: An Abenden wie diesen, wünsch ich mir unendlich Trail

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Redfraggle (11. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Och Barbara,
> das ist ja schade
> 
> Na gut, dann frohes Schaffen!
> ...



Ja, und heute Ahrtal klappt auch nicht, da ich arbeiten muß!
Bitte eine Runde Mitleid für eine arme Physiotherapeutin!


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. August 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja, und heute Ahrtal klappt auch nicht, da ich arbeiten muß!
> Bitte eine *Runde Mitleid* für eine arme Physiotherapeutin!



Arme Barbara


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2012)

Moin Zusammen,
nach den diversen Mitleidsrunde mit/ohne Barbara an Ahr, Ring und Wahner Heide am WE mal die Frage, wie es diese Woche denn so ausschaut? 

Wetter scheint sich ja auf Sommer geeinigt zu haben, wenn ich mir die Vorhersage für das WE (noch soooo weit weg....) anschaue....

Würde morgen fahren wollen und Freitag nachmittag. Da es jeden Tag jetzt wieder 2min früher dunkel wird, würde ich morgen durchaus um 17.30 starten mit der Option, eine Stunde später den "Rest" einzusammeln 

Für das WE jemand interessante Ideen? Angela, du hattest doch ein paar Tracks gesammelt?

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. August 2012)

morgen 17.30h ist eine gute Idee - ich schau mal, ob ich hierfür die Termine umräumen kann. Melde mich heute abend hier im Forum.

In der Hoffnung dadurch nicht andere vom mitfahren abzuschrecken 

-trekki


----------



## Freckles (13. August 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> morgen 17.30h ist eine gute Idee - ich schau mal, ob ich hierfür die Termine umräumen kann. Melde mich heute abend hier im Forum.
> 
> In der Hoffnung dadurch nicht andere vom mitfahren abzuschrecken
> 
> -trekki



Wir nehmen einfach alte Schläuche mit und hängen uns an deine Sattelstütze


----------



## meg-71 (13. August 2012)

17:30 würde mir auch passen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stefania81 (13. August 2012)

Hallo, 
fahrt ihr morgen auch und wenn ja wo und wann ist Treffpunkt? 
VG Steffi


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2012)

Morgen "auch" ist missverständlich. Es geht nur um die Fahrt morgen, 14.8.

Treffpunkt ist am U-Bahnhof Ramersdorf. Bzw. auf dem PKW Parkplatz davor. Die Uhrzeiten sind 17.30h und 18.30h.
D.h. erst einmal eine kleine Runde für die MTB-Junkies zum warm machen  und dann ab ins 7GB. Die nicht-Süchtigen können um 18.30h einsteigen.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2012)

Hi Steffi,
wir fahren morgen, kannst dich gerne anschließen.

Treffpunkt wird der P&R Parkplatz Ramersdorf sein, Ecke Königswinterer Str/Oberkasseler Straße.

Morgen fahren wir in zwei Etappen, wir starten dort um 17.30 Uhr und dann nochmal um 18.30 Uhr für die zuspätkommer 

Mitzubringen: Helm, funktionstüchtiges MTB (d.h. ohne abgefahrene Reifen und Bremsbeläge), Mindestalter 18J.

schönen gruß
sun909


Ups, zu spät  ... "warm machen" wird das Wort der Stunde bei der geplanten Vortour an dem See vorbei...


----------



## Stefania81 (13. August 2012)

Das hört sich gut an.... dann schau ich um 18:30 Uhr mal vorbei


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. August 2012)

Stefania81 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.... dann schau ich um 18:30 Uhr mal vorbei



Ich auch, vieleicht auch früer, aber nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2012)

hier meine Zusage für morgen 17.30h am Parkplatz. sun909, wir fahren uns mal warm


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2012)

Dienstag muß ich wieder lang arbeiten, ich bin schon ne arme Sau ,aber Freitag würde passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_hh (14. August 2012)

Moin, wenn das Wetter hält würde ich mich auch anschließen und komme dann um 18.30 nach Ramersdorf. 

Beste Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dienstag muß ich wieder lang arbeiten, ich bin schon ne arme Sau ,aber Freitag würde passen!



Ok, dann Freitag... 

Und frohes Schwitzen äh schaffen heute! 

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (14. August 2012)

Bin um 18.30 auf dem Parkplatz.

Bis später!


----------



## Steinschlag (14. August 2012)

Ich würde mich der Truppe gerne um 17:30 Uhr anschließen. Bis später!


----------



## meg-71 (14. August 2012)

Bin gut am Auto angekommen. War ja eine ereignissreiche Tour heute, ich hoffe ihr seid nicht nass geworden den hier in Meckem regnet es.
Und nu auf zur Arbeit.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stefania81 (14. August 2012)

Hey, na das war ja ein kurzes Vergnügen
Da ich nicht wusste wo euer Weg endet bzw. wo ihr hinwollt und ich auch niemanden mehr gesehen habe, hat es mich zum Petersberg verschlagen und bin nun gut angekommen...........................


----------



## jo_hh (14. August 2012)

Stefania81 schrieb:


> Hey, na das war ja ein kurzes Vergnügen
> Da ich nicht wusste wo euer Weg endet bzw. wo ihr hinwollt und ich auch niemanden mehr gesehen habe, hat es mich zum Petersberg verschlagen und bin nun gut angekommen...........................



Oh je, das war in der Tat unglücklich - wir haben noch an mehreren Stellen gewartet und Ausschau gehalten und John ist sogar noch einmal den Berg hoch, aber Du warst verschwunden - schade! Vielleicht ein andermal wieder.

Mir hat's wieder Spaß gebracht, vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen! Vielleicht schaff ich es ja, mal öfter dazuzustoßen. Jedenfalls hatte ich zuhause die Nachricht meines Händlers, dass mein neues Rad angekündigt sei, juhu - dann muss ich nicht weiter das Bike meiner Freundin schrotten... ;-)

Besten Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Trekki (14. August 2012)

@Stefania81: schade, dass wir uns dort verloren haben.
Aber der erste Verlust war ja der Guide, der schon vor dem Start aufgeben musste 

-trekki


----------



## Sechser (14. August 2012)

Stefania81 schrieb:


> Hey, na das war ja ein kurzes Vergnügen



Das ist in der Tat dumm gelaufen; nächstes Mal passen wir besser auf  versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. August 2012)

Wer hätte am Donnerstag Zeit und Lust, eine Runde zu drehen (18.30 Uhr ab Ramersdorf)? Wetter sollte passen.


----------



## Freckles (15. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer hätte am Donnerstag Zeit und Lust, eine Runde zu drehen (18.30 Uhr ab Ramersdorf)? Wetter sollte passen.



Wir hatten an Freitag gedacht und morgen habe ich schon für Brombeerpflücken eingeplant . Kannst du Freitag auch?
Ciao,
A.


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2012)

Ich glaub schon...


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir hatten an Freitag gedacht und morgen habe ich schon für Brombeerpflücken eingeplant . Kannst du Freitag auch?
> Ciao,
> A.



Wobei ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann das die Brombeeren bis dahin schon gepflückt sind


----------



## Freckles (16. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann das die Brombeeren bis dahin schon gepflückt sind



Ja toll, jetzt habe ich kein Rad dabei .....


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja toll, jetzt habe ich kein Rad dabei .....



oooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. August 2012)

Sieht ja eh so aus, als würde es auf morgen rauslaufen, also kein Beinbruch.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer hätte am Donnerstag Zeit und Lust, eine Runde zu drehen (18.30 Uhr ab Ramersdorf)? Wetter sollte passen.



Ich habe zeit, bin dann 18:30Uhr in Ramersdorf.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2012)

Halt, Wolfgang, nicht so flott. Wir haben uns quasi auf morgen geeinigt...


----------



## Freckles (16. August 2012)

Ab Ramersdorf morgen, oder? 18:00, 18:30?


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2012)

Ich denke, ich könnte schon ab 18 Uhr. Ramersdorf klingt auch gut, mache nachher vielleicht noch einen Termin.


----------



## Sechser (16. August 2012)

Oh klasse! Ein richtiger Termin! Das LMB ist ja in letzter Zeit ein wenig aus der Mode geraten. 

Zur Zeit verabreden sich ja hier alle kreuz und quer ... verlieren dabei die Übersicht, wann und wo nun eigentlich ... neuerdings gehen bei uns sogar Leute verloren ... also nee, keine Zucht und Ordnung mehr hier ...

Ach ja: Dabei!


----------



## meg-71 (16. August 2012)

Wer könnte denn morgen schon früher ab 15:00 vielleicht?

LG Michael


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2012)

So, hier isser, der Termin...damit das Gemecker aufhört! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13290


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> Oh klasse! Ein richtiger Termin! Das LMB ist ja in letzter Zeit ein wenig aus der Mode geraten.
> 
> Zur Zeit verabreden sich ja hier alle kreuz und quer ... verlieren dabei die Übersicht, wann und wo nun eigentlich ... neuerdings gehen bei uns sogar Leute verloren ... also nee, keine Zucht und Ordnung mehr hier ...
> 
> Ach ja: Dabei!



Tss, selbst ausschreiben ist die Devise, Jungs und Mädels 

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich nachher dabei bin, wird vom Büro und Hitzegrad abhängen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Freckles (17. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tss, selbst ausschreiben ist die Devise, Jungs und Mädels
> 
> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich nachher dabei bin, wird vom Büro und Hitzegrad abhängen
> 
> ...



Ich sach nur: HELM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. August 2012)

Ey! Zurück an den Herd


----------



## Freckles (17. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ey! Zurück an den Herd



 .... zum Reifen flicken, oder wie  ....


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wer könnte denn morgen schon früher ab 15:00 vielleicht?
> 
> LG Michael



Klappt so früh doch nicht bei mir, muß noch einiges erledigen!
Bis später dann!


----------



## Merlin (17. August 2012)

So, der Plan für heute abend steht: Wir verknüpfen die lokalen Trails im Ennert...und dann schööön flott in den Biergarten


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2012)

Diese Woche lasse ich heute und morgen eine Neuauflage von 

"schwitzt du noch im Büro oder bikest du schon" aus... 

Mi oder Do würde ich aber mal anpeilen. 17.30 Nachtigallental mit Option für Spätstarter eine Stunde später...

Wer hat Lust?

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2012)

Ich wäre ebenfalls Ende der Woche am Start.


----------



## Freckles (20. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche lasse ich heute und morgen eine Neuauflage von
> 
> "schwitzt du noch im Büro oder bikest du schon" aus...
> 
> ...



Sehr gut, an Mittwoch und Donnerstag hatte ich auch schon gedacht . Sprich, dabei!


----------



## Sechser (20. August 2012)

Klingt gut!


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2012)

juut,
Tom, was ist dir lieber?

Dann würde ich "unter Aufsicht" meine Jungfernfahrt machen für die DIMB 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (20. August 2012)

Mir wäre Freitag lieber, Donnerstag ist wegen einer Fortbildung ein bisschen wackelig. freitag sollte ab 18 Uhr gehen.


----------



## Freckles (20. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mir wäre Freitag lieber.



Freitag soll es nur regnen ......


----------



## Sechser (20. August 2012)

Nein - das geht nicht, Freitag kann es nicht regnen!!! 
(Da bin ich im Tanzbrunnen bei Bosshoss und H-Block)


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2012)

Der Tanzbrunnen hat ein Dach 

Den Rest kann man sich schön trinken...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2012)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag wäre guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Sechser (20. August 2012)

Das mit dem Dach ist schonmal schiefgegangen, da wollten dann nämlich alle hin. Dann doch lieber weiter hinten nass und gemütlich (da kommt man auch besser zum Bierstand) als vorne mittendrin in der Sardinenbüchse.

ps. Das mit dem Schöntrinken bezog sich auf das Programm????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2012)

Donnerstag komme ich so gegen 18:00 oder 19:00 Uhr aus Frankfurt am 7GB vorbei. Ein Bike kann ich leider nicht mitbringen, aber vielleicht könnte man sich ja nach Eurer Runde im Biergarten treffen?

Gruss,
Melli, wieder daheim und heile (also zumindest nicht noch mehr kaputt als sie vor dem Urlaub schon war )


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2012)

Donnerstag fänd ich gut,Freitag geht zur Not auch!


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2012)

Hm,
wettertechnisch scheint Donnerstag die bessere Wahl zu sein...

Tom, ggf. später bei dir drin?

Schönen Gruß
C.

@Melanie: wow, mal ohne weitere Blessuren zurück? ist denn schon Weihnachten???


----------



## Merlin (21. August 2012)

Ich kann vielleicht auch regulär, kanns aber nicht sagen, da ich eine Fortbildung habe und das Ende dieser nicht beeinflussen kann. Denke aber, dass 18:30 Uhr passt.


----------



## Freckles (21. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wettertechnisch scheint Donnerstag die bessere Wahl zu sein...
> 
> Tom, ggf. später bei dir drin?
> ...



Am Donnerstag wäre mir später auch lieber, also 18:30 sollte ok sein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. August 2012)

Also ich könnte auch schon um 17 Uhr 30 Carsten. Wir könnten dann schon mal was fahren.


----------



## Freckles (21. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> juut,
> Dann würde ich "unter Aufsicht" meine Jungfernfahrt machen für die DIMB



Heißt das, wir müssen uns benehmen .... so wie bei 'ner Lehrprobe???


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2012)

Benehmen sollt ihr euch immer 

Aber ist zu kurzfristig, wenn ich das eben richtig gelesen habe, 7Tage Vorlauf, hehe...

Also sagen wir mal 17.30 zum klassischen Miteinanderfahren ohne Guiding etc. pp.

Lämpchen für den letzten Konfuzius-360°-Umschwung-Trail nicht vergessen 

Den "Rest" sammeln wir dann um 18.45 am Drachenfels ein, d´accord?

grüße
C.


----------



## Steinschlag (21. August 2012)

Klingt gut! Wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe sehen wir uns um 17:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf. Ansonsten halt um 18:45 Uhr Drachenfels. Aber wo genau?

LG Christoph


----------



## Merlin (21. August 2012)

Puh, Drachenfels...mal sehen, obs klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. August 2012)

20min für Hochfahren besser? 

Treffpunkt an der Terasse/an der Aussichtsplattform, ist ein schöner Ort zum gucken und ggf. zu warten...

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (21. August 2012)

Ich muss das zeitlich überhaupt hinkriegen. Hatte ja gesagt, dass 18.30 in Ramersdorf wohl klappt, aber 18.45 auf dem Drachenfels ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer. Das kann ich leider nicht versprechen.


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2012)

na gut, 
dann nehmen wir doch einfach Ramersdorf P&R Parkplatz 1730/1830 Uhr. 

Somit sollten wir die meisten unter einen Hut kriegen?!

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2012)

So, 
dann mal husch husch

Eintragen?!

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> dann mal husch husch
> 
> Eintragen?!
> ...



Ich komme frühestens 17:45 aus'm Bürro raus morgen. Wolltest du denn um 18:30 wieder in Ramersdorf sein?


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2012)

ja, wie geplant, 17.30/18.30

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ja, wie geplant, 17.30/18.30
> 
> grüße
> C.



, dann bin ich bei der 2. Fuhre dabei


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> , dann bin ich bei der 2. Fuhre dabei



Ich auch!

Angela, kriegst du die Bremse heute abend unter? Will sie nicht durch 7GB schleppen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Angela, kriegst du die Bremse heute abend unter? Will sie nicht durch 7GB schleppen müssen...



Jep, das klappt (oder wie groß ist die?)


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2012)

@Micha, was ist los? Keine Lust mehr 

grüße


----------



## Sechser (23. August 2012)

ich bin auch um 18-30 dabei


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2012)

Ich fahre hier so gegen viertel nach sechs los. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo.


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2012)

Carsten, erstmal glückwunsch zur bestandenen Feuertaufe. Wenn du jetzt nächstes Mal noch an dein Licht denkst, dann gibt es auch für dich ein Eis....hmmmm, war das lecker!


----------



## Sechser (24. August 2012)

Heißt das, wir müssen uns in Zukunft entscheiden, welchem Guide wir hinterherfahren? 

Stimmt, Eis statt Bier war mal eine nette Variante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> Heißt das, wir müssen uns in Zukunft entscheiden, welchem Guide wir hinterherfahren?
> 
> Stimmt, Eis statt Bier war mal eine nette Variante!



Na ja sagen wir mal Pils statt Weizen


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2012)

Habe mich übrigens gefragt wo euer Guide war. Als ihr so planlos mir entgegen kamt


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2012)

Das lag nur an der Rampe, die wir hoch gekommen sind. Du hast dir ja die beste Stelle ausgesucht, um schön auf uns zu warten.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (24. August 2012)

... und weil's so schön war, morgen gleich nochmal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13312
Wer kommt mit?

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das lag nur an der Rampe, die wir hoch gekommen sind. Du hast dir ja die beste Stelle ausgesucht, um schön auf uns zu warten.



Ja m anchmal ist er ein Fuchs


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. August 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ... und weil's so schön war, morgen gleich nochmal:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13312
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> ...


 
Kann morgen leider nicht; jemand heute Lust auf eine kleine Spontanrunde Venusberg/KoFo/Melbtal?


----------



## sun909 (27. August 2012)

Moin,
würde gerne Donnerstag ein wenig den Ennert erkunden...

D.h. in jeden nicht bekannten Weg mal rein und mit Verfahrer wieder hinaus 

Jemand Lust, sich anzuschließen? Start in Beuel am Schiff. 

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (27. August 2012)

Ich kann am Donnerstag leider nicht, Firmenlauf...euch viel Spaß im Unterholz!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde gerne Donnerstag ein wenig den Ennert erkunden...
> 
> D.h. in jeden nicht bekannten Weg mal rein und mit Verfahrer wieder hinaus
> ...



Ich würde gerne kann aber nicht, da will ein Rad noch für den Gardasee fertig gemacht werden


Grüße


----------



## sun909 (27. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne kann aber nicht, da will ein Rad noch für den Gardasee fertig gemacht werden
> 
> Grüße



...kann Frau das nicht selber ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (27. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...kann Frau das nicht selber ?



Ich muss ihn schon fesseln, damit ich auch mal darf .


----------



## sun909 (27. August 2012)

oh ja, Fotos bitte!!!


----------



## NoJan (27. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde gerne Donnerstag ein wenig den Ennert erkunden...
> 
> D.h. in jeden nicht bekannten Weg mal rein und mit Verfahrer wieder hinaus
> ...



Wenn das Wetter gut ist, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> oh ja, Fotos bitte!!!



Luder


----------



## surftigresa (27. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich muss ihn schon fesseln, damit ich auch mal darf .



wenn Dir soviel dran liegt, kannst Du gerne bei mir schrauben kommen.... irgendwie habe ich im Moment wieder einen Lauf und bin mehr am Schrauben als am Biken


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> wenn Dir soviel dran liegt, kannst Du gerne bei mir schrauben kommen.... irgendwie habe ich im Moment wieder einen Lauf und bin mehr am Schrauben als am Biken



Dann komm doch einfach mal vorbei und wir machen einen schraub und grill Abend


----------



## surftigresa (28. August 2012)

Na das ist ja mal ein Angebot! Du grillst und die Angela schraubt???


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2012)

...der Micha kann dann nicht schrauben, ist doch gefesselt und träumt von Ludern


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2012)

Michael und ich starten heute um 15 Uhr ab Fähranlieger KöWi ins 7GB; jemand Zeit & Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. August 2012)

Zeit und Lust ja, aber kein Fahrrad 

viel spaß!
C.


----------



## zett78 (29. August 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Michael und ich starten heute um 15 Uhr ab Fähranlieger KöWi ins 7GB; jemand Zeit & Lust?



So, Rechner runter fahren und fertig machen  

Bis gleich


----------



## surftigresa (29. August 2012)

So also jetzt möchte ich aber mal betonen, dass ich ganz klar nicht die einzige bin, die manchmal den Eindruck vermittelt nur Freizeit zu haben!!!!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2012)

Stimmt - aber der erste Eindruck kann täuschen: Bin gerade wieder bei der Arbeit, und habe kurz eine Pause genutzt, um einen realistischen Eindruck zu geben ...


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2012)

So,
außer dem Jan heute noch Freiwillige für den Verfahrer durch den Ennert  ?

Start ab Beuel, 18.00 Uhr.

grüße
C.


----------



## berghochbremser (30. August 2012)

Beim verfahren im Ennert bin ich dabei, ist mal was anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. August 2012)

@carsten: Hört sich gut an, habe aber wg. gestern den Schreibtisch immer noch recht voll; ich versuche, um 18 Uhr da zu sein, muß aber "Wackelkandidat" bleiben .... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2012)

ok,
Bernd, gib mir einfach per SMS Bescheid, ob du am Start bist. 

Für den Rest: wir starten am China-Schiff in Beuel. Hab das Fully mit, also entspanntes Tempo!

bis nachher
grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (30. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für den Rest: wir starten am China-Schiff in Beuel. Hab das Fully mit, also entspanntes Tempo!


 
Naja, also so wirklich entspannt war das aber nicht am Dienstag....


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Naja, also so wirklich entspannt war das aber nicht am Dienstag....



Nun ja ihr zwei seit ja auch immer so vor gerast


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2012)

...wir hatten Angst vor Fesselspielen?


----------



## Boldwing (30. August 2012)

Ab wo genau in Beuel wird denn gestartet? Ramersdorf ?


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ok,
> Bernd, gib mir einfach per SMS Bescheid, ob du am Start bist.
> 
> Für den Rest: *wir starten am China-Schiff in Beuel=an der Beueler Brücke vor der Rheinlust*. Hab das Fully mit, also entspanntes Tempo!
> ...



Und nochmals zur "Warnung": 

Ich wollte heute da ein wenig exploren... Wird also eine Tour mit Verfahrgarantie werden  Sprich, überall mal rein und ggf. schiebend wieder raus...

grüße
C.


----------



## Sechser (30. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich das schaffe - versuche aber um 6 am Chinaschiff zu sein.


----------



## Merlin (31. August 2012)

So, gestern gabs in der Rheinaue mit dem 6. Bonner Firmenlauf mal alternative Sportarten. Nett war, dass das Läuferfeld von den 7-Hillern flankiert wurde, die die Strecke abgefahren sind...und vornweg der Vossi, der die schnellsten Läufer ins Ziel gelotst hat. Sehr schön!


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, gestern gabs in der Rheinaue mit dem 6. Bonner Firmenlauf mal alternative Sportarten. Nett war, dass das Läuferfeld von den 7-Hillern flankiert wurde, die die Strecke abgefahren sind...und vornweg der Vossi, der die schnellsten Läufer ins Ziel gelotst hat. Sehr schön!



Tom du willst doch nicht behaupten das du langsamer warst zu Fuß als der Vossi auf dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (31. August 2012)

Nee, natürlich nicht. Aber es kam ja gar nicht zum direkten Vergleich. Als der Vossi mit den Topläufern ins Ziel kam, war mein Startblock noch gar nicht auf der Strecke...

Aber die Christiane hab ich unterwegs getroffen und überholt!


----------



## surftigresa (31. August 2012)

Ist denn der Carsten und seine Verfahrtruppe wieder nach Hause gekommen?????  Oder müssen wir da jetzt einen Suchtrupp losschicken?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. August 2012)

Die Nacht im Ennert-Unterholz war gar nicht so unangenehm kalt, aber das mit den Ersatzreifen bestrittene Feuer zum Vertreiben der wilden Tiere hat doch ganz schön gestunken ... war ne schöne Querfeldeintour gestern!


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist denn der Carsten und seine Verfahrtruppe wieder nach Hause gekommen?????  Oder müssen wir da jetzt einen Suchtrupp losschicken?



Tja,
ich war ganz erstaunt, dass sechs Gestalten sich am Schiff einfanden, um auf große Entdecker-Tour zu gehen 

Und das trotz Vorwarnung mit vielen Verfahrern... 

Nun denn, die ersten Versuche im Ennert waren auch eher bescheiden, irgendwann kurvten wir am "warmen See" auf vertrauten Wegen herum und von da an ging es munter mit einigen Fehlversuchen quer durch den Wald. 

Richtig gut wurde es dann weiter oben. Einen sehr coolen Trail gefunden, endete eigentlich am Hochstand, aber problemlos weiter zu fahren. Die Hochstände sollte man überhaupt mal mit Trails verbinden, da gehen teils sehr schöne Wege hin...

Leider aber meist auch nur hin... 

Egal, über die Straße und einen sehr feinen, fast jungfräulichen -noch namenlosen- Trail entdeckt. Ok, wir taufen dich jetzt auf den Namen "Namenlos-Trail".

Weiter nach ein zwei Fehlversuchen durch den Brenessel-Trail und auch einen dritten haben wir noch entdeckt. Ob wir das nochmal wiederfinden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber es war lustig und alle sind heile zurückgekommen.

Danke an die geduldigen Mitfahrer, aber es hatte ja jeder auch einen "Freischuss" frei 

schönen gruß
C.

P.S. Tom: Glückwunsch, endlich mal wieder ein paar 7-Hiller überholt!


----------



## Sechser (31. August 2012)

Du hast die Jäger vergessen, deren Getröte man eine ganze Weile hören konnte. 
Auch einen Schuss gab es, gar nicht mal so weit weg von uns ... 
Aber wir haben es ja alle geschafft!

Doch, war nett gestern, mal was anderes. 
Nur einmal hatten wir ein bisschen zu wenig Weg unter den Reifen  da mitten im Wald, wo wir alle anhalten mussten, damit der Guide in Ruhe den Weg markieren konnte.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. September 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus?


----------



## surftigresa (2. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus?



Also ich würde auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen pünktlich aufzuschlagen!


----------



## shmee (3. September 2012)

Bin die Woche in Hannover, da ist mir die Anreise einfach zu weit. 

Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour am Di, nehmt ein paar knifflige Stellen für mich mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin die Woche in Hannover, da ist mir die Anreise einfach zu weit.
> 
> Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour am Di, nehmt ein paar knifflige Stellen für mich mit.



Machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen pünktlich aufzuschlagen!



Ich wäre allerdings wieder für 18 Uhr 30 das würde dir doch bestimmt auch besser passen. Wie wäre es denn dann morgen wieder im Nachtigallental und dann Richtung südliches 7-geb. ?

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2012)

moin,
bei mir jobtechnisch unklar, entscheidet sich erst morgen nachmittag. 

Von daher ohne mich planen...

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2012)

Dito. Ich peile eher wieder den Donnerstag an.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2012)

Micha,
gib doch mal eine Vorgabe, wann und wo?

18.30 Nachtigallental?

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2012)

Also mir wäre früher ja lieber. Dann hat man noch was länger Licht und es ist nicht ganz so spät, bis dass ich zu Hause bin.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2012)

Nur schafft es dann kaum jemand mitzufahren. Es gibt Leute, die müssen tagsüber arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also mir wäre früher ja lieber. Dann hat man noch was länger Licht und es ist nicht ganz so spät, bis dass ich zu Hause bin.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Was schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2012)

Also wenn ich zwischen 7:00 und 7:30 anfange ist es glaube ich legitim auch einmal in der Woche zwischen 16:30 und 17:00 Uhr Feierabend zu machen, oder????


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zwischen 7:00 und 7:30 anfange ist es glaube ich legitim auch einmal in der Woche zwischen 16:30 und 17:00 Uhr Feierabend zu machen, oder????



Ist es, wann wärst du denn dann in Köwi?


----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2012)

Oh Micha, da haben sich unsere Posts irgendwie überschnitten......

18:00 hat bisher immer locker gepasst.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Oh Micha, da haben sich unsere Posts irgendwie überschnitten......
> 
> 18:00 hat bisher immer locker gepasst.



Ok dann würde ich sagen 18 Uhr morgen und dann fahren wir Tretschbach-Schmelztal. 
Bis morgen Micha


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2012)

Ok dann euch viel Spaß, das schaff ich auf keinen Fall...


----------



## kurvenkratzer (3. September 2012)

Wunderbar Michael, dann bis morgen 18h!
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ok dann würde ich sagen 18 Uhr morgen und dann fahren wir Tretschbach-Schmelztal.
> Bis morgen Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ok dann euch viel Spaß, das schaff ich auf keinen Fall...



Danke, wir sehen uns dann Donnerstag


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. September 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> dann bis morgen 18h! Viele Grüße Wolfgang


 
Hallo Wolfgang, wird morgen mit uns leider (wieder) nix: Werde von Dienstag bis Samstag in den Vogesen sein ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## surftigresa (3. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ok dann würde ich sagen 18 Uhr morgen und dann fahren wir Tretschbach-Schmelztal.
> Bis morgen Micha





Ich wünsche mir den Trail, den wir beim letzten Mal in der Dämmerung gefahren sind (der wo wir oben den Sonnenuntergang knapp verpasst haben.... Breiberge obenrum oder so ) diesmal im Hellen zu fahren. Geht das??????

Bis morgen!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir den Trail, den wir beim letzten Mal in der Dämmerung gefahren sind (der wo wir oben den Sonnenuntergang knapp verpasst haben.... Breiberge obenrum oder so ) diesmal im Hellen zu fahren. Geht das??????
> 
> Bis morgen!
> 
> ...



Das kriegen wir hin


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang, wird morgen mit uns leider (wieder) nix: Werde von Dienstag bis Samstag in den Vogesen sein ... Grüße Bernd.



Cool Bernd, wo geht es denn hin? Mit Fahrrad oder Family  ?

Viel Spaß, gibt tolle Strecken da! Sowohl zum Wandern als auch zum Biken...

grüße
C.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (4. September 2012)

Hej zusammen,

ich würde es heute um 18 Uhr auch schaffen und hätte Lust mal wieder mit euch eine Runde zu drehen! Wo trefft Ihr euch denn genau? Beim Eingang zum Nachtigallental (wo die Asfaltstraße abbiegt und der Waldweg anfängt)?

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr euch noch meldet! Wie lange schätz Ihr dauert die Ausfahrt?

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2012)

Genau dort treffen wir uns. Du solltest aber Licht mitbringen. ich denke es werden so zwei bis drei Stunden.


Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2012)

Hi Florian, 
ich hoffe, ich darf stellvertretend für die anderen... (UPS, zu spät  )

Schoner sind für die geplante Tour heute nicht verkehrt 

Treffpunkt ist korrekt, hinter der Kurve parkt die Meute immer. 

Dauer i.d.R. 3h, Licht+Helm+Hirn+Ersatzschlauch nicht vergessen. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Dr.Hasi (4. September 2012)

Hej Jungs,

all das werde ich mitbringen. Freue mich, bis nachher!

Flo


----------



## Merlin (4. September 2012)

Und hier der Termin für Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13349


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. September 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Licht+Helm+Hirn+Ersatzschlauch nicht vergessen.
> 
> grüße
> sun909


...haben wir auch alles gebraucht...
Micha, das war wieder einmal eine superleckere Tour á lo Panzer, Kompliment!

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. September 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ...haben wir auch alles gebraucht...
> Micha, das war wieder einmal eine superleckere Tour á lo Panzer, Kompliment!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Wolfgang



Danke, danke. Mir hat es auch gefallen. Schön das wir die gestaute Melanie noch eingesammelt haben. Denn unverhofft komm oft, wer hätte das gedacht da hat sie und doch noch den Carsten mitgebracht.

Es war mir eine Freude mit euch zu fahren.

Schmelztal im dunkeln hat halt was.


Grüße MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labtakwon (5. September 2012)

auch von mir DANKE für die schöne Tour. 
und hier das Bild von dem Monster von dem ich gestern sprach:
http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/...AT_THE_Santa_Cruz_V10_Fat_Bike.jpg?1346253540
Viele Grüße Wolf


----------



## surftigresa (5. September 2012)

Jaja, ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich mich mal so freue den Carsten zu sehen 

Mit Privatguide war die Truppe schnell wieder gefunden 

Vielen Dank Micha für Tour und Verpflegung


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jaja, ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich mich mal so freue den Carsten zu sehen
> ...





Ts, undankbares Pack, demnächst lass ich dich im Wald vergammeln wie Hänsel & Gretel...


----------



## Merlin (5. September 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts, undankbares Pack, demnächst lass ich dich im Wald vergammeln wie Hänsel & Gretel...


 
Ach, die sind vergammelt? Hatte den Ausgang des Märchens irgendwie anders in Erinnerung...


----------



## surftigresa (5. September 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts, undankbares Pack, demnächst lass ich dich im Wald vergammeln wie Hänsel & Gretel...



Genau so bin ich das von Dir gewohnt....


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach, die sind vergammelt? Hatte den Ausgang des Märchens irgendwie anders in Erinnerung...



Das dann würde die Erwachsenen-Version werden, hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. September 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und hier der Termin für Donnerstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13349



Hi Tom,
werde ich morgen nicht packen...

Was ist mit dir am WE?

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (5. September 2012)

Sieht soweit ganz entspannt aus...


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2012)

Hallo Tom warum hast du denn den Termin wieder rausgenommen? Ich schaffe es allerdings auch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2012)

Na aus genau dem Grund...es gab 0,0 Anmeldungen


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2012)

Ich wußte es doch Norcofahrer sind anders als andere

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_HuKG8h-w&feature=related"]Backyard Car Jump on the Norco Team DH [GoPro] - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mit Fahrrad oder Family  ? Viel Spaß, gibt tolle Strecken da! Sowohl zum Wandern als auch zum Biken... grüße
> C.


 
Mit Rad, ohne Family ... war eine sehr schöne Tour, über TMV, GR 532 und GR 5 von Selestat/Hoch-Königsburg im weiten Bogen über den Grand Ballon nach Colmar. Wetter optimal, tolle Landschaft, nette Truppe, fahrtechnisch für alle was dabei, und gute Unterkünfte; Vogesen machen Spaß! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2012)

Jo,
der GR5 kann in weiten Strecken was  

Seid ihr vom GrandBallon zum PetitBallon?

Sehr schöne Gegend, freut mich zu hören, dass ihr das passende Wetter dazu hattet!

Schönen Gruß!
C.


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2012)

Hi!

Melde mich wohlerhalten zurück. Nach 10 Tagen ohne Bike machen sich so langsam Entzugserscheinungen bemerkbar  Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mit mir morgen Abend eine Therapierunde zu drehen?
Da ich morgen aus dem Süden komme, müsste ich 18:00 diesmal wirklich schaffen!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Merlin (17. September 2012)

Ich kann leider morgen nicht, würde ansonsten auch gerne mal wieder. Mal schauen, ob es diese Woche an einem anderen Tag klappt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jo,
> der GR5 kann in weiten Strecken was  Seid ihr vom GrandBallon zum PetitBallon? Sehr schöne Gegend, freut mich zu hören, dass ihr das passende Wetter dazu hattet! Schönen Gruß!
> C.


 
... genau: Vom Grand Ballon um Petit Ballon, dann weiter über Boehnlesgrab und Bilderstoeckle etc.; heißt wirklich alles so ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (17. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Melde mich wohlerhalten zurück. Nach 10 Tagen ohne Bike machen sich so langsam Entzugserscheinungen bemerkbar  Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mit mir morgen Abend eine Therapierunde zu drehen?
> Da ich morgen aus dem Süden komme, müsste ich 18:00 diesmal wirklich schaffen!!!
> ...



Morgen kann ich nicht, da haben wir Abschiedsgrillen für unseren Chef, der Ende nächsten Monats geht .


----------



## shmee (17. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei morgen, 18:00 kann ich nicht versprechen, aber 18:30 sollte drin sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. September 2012)

Morgen soll das Wetter ja nicht so prall werden,abgesehen davon muß ich zu der Zeit noch arbeiten!
Hätte denn heute Nachmittag einer Zeit und Lust?
Letzter Urlaubstag !


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2012)

Wie wäre es denn Donnerstag da könnte ich.


----------



## NoJan (17. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Wetter ja nicht so prall werden,abgesehen davon muß ich zu der Zeit noch arbeiten!
> Hätte denn heute Nachmittag einer Zeit und Lust?
> Letzter Urlaubstag !



Wollte gleich los, grob in Richtung Petersberg.


----------



## Freckles (17. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn Donnerstag da könnte ich.



Jo, da könnte ich auch


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei morgen, 18:00 kann ich nicht versprechen, aber 18:30 sollte drin sein.


 
Auch ok  Wenn ich viel früher da bin versuche ich schon mal mein Glück und gehe auf Trailsuche. Ich streue dann Brotkrümmel, damit ich wieder aus dem Wald rausfinde 

Wo treffen wir uns am besten?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## shmee (17. September 2012)

Hmm, für mich ist ja Ramersdorf immer am besten, da muss ich nicht so weit hinfahren. Ich schau morgen mal, evtl. komm ich mit dem Zug, dann könnten wir im Nachtigallental starten.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. September 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Wollte gleich los, grob in Richtung Petersberg.



Jetzt hat´s in der Stadt doch länger gedauert;ja wenn Frauen shoppen!
Hab aber gar keine Schuhe gekauft !
Geh jetzt noch ein Ründchen joggen!

Donnerstag ginge bei mir auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Hmm, für mich ist ja Ramersdorf immer am besten, da muss ich nicht so weit hinfahren. Ich schau morgen mal, evtl. komm ich mit dem Zug, dann könnten wir im Nachtigallental starten.



Ramersdorf wäre für mich auch ok. Da war ich auch lange nicht mehr. Ganz wie Du möchtest


----------



## Dart (17. September 2012)

Ich muss dem Helge ja noch sein Handy zurück geben, wir wollten uns daher Morgen um 18:30 in Ramersdorf zum Biken treffen (früher geht leider nicht). Ein Ziel gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2012)

@Chris,
sollen wir uns dann einfach den beiden anschliessen?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (17. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @_Chris_,
> sollen wir uns dann einfach den beiden anschliessen?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli


----------



## shmee (18. September 2012)

Dart schrieb:


>



Wie heißt's so schön: Da simmer dabei, datt.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. September 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Wie heißt's so schön: Da simmer dabei, datt.....



Ich wünsche euch viel Spass heute. Ich kann leider nicht, habe Trikotbesprechung. Wir wollten Samstagmittag nach Stromberg fahren. Außer Chris und Melli hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen? 


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. September 2012)

Hat Jemand Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13384


----------



## meg-71 (18. September 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Wie heißt's so schön: Da simmer dabei, datt.....



Hallo zusammen 
ich würde mich auch heute anschließen.
@ Melli was heißt bei Dir früher, kann auch schon früher und werde deshalb auch schon vorher nach ein Paar Trails suchen.

LG der meg


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. September 2012)

Schirm und Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## shmee (18. September 2012)

Schirm? Hier ist gottseidank noch alles trocken.


----------



## NoJan (18. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Lust?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13384



aber sowas von dabei!


----------



## surftigresa (18. September 2012)

@micha,
Treffe mich um 17:30 mit Thomas in Ramersdirf zum warm-up


----------



## Steinschlag (18. September 2012)

Würde gerne um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf dazu stossen. Kann evtl. 5 Minutenspäter werden. 

LG


----------



## meg-71 (18. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @micha,
> Treffe mich um 17:30 mit Thomas in Ramersdirf zum warm-up



Hatte zum cooldown noch nen Platten und anschließend nen schleichenden Plattfuß. Bin gerade noch so zum Auto gekommen.
So nun ab zur Arbeit.
LG der meg


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. September 2012)

Mir ist zwar ein kleines Gummi zur Befestigung der Lampe gerissen aber die geliehene Lampe (Danke Jörg!) war super. Und zum Schluss hat Jörg sogar noch das Urlaubs-Leih-Handy wieder gefunden und zu mir nach Hause gebracht. Insgesamt war die Tour also ein Erfolg. Obwohl ich ja nie vor hatte im Dunkeln zu fahren :->

Der Winter kann dannkommen. Danke fürs rumführen im 7G

Helge


----------



## surftigresa (18. September 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Schirm und Licht nicht vergessen



Schirm??? Sonnenschirm oder was? 

Licht???? und dann beim nächsten Mal noch darauf achten, die Halterung nicht zu zerstören 

Was soll ich sagen? Herrliche Tour!!!! Staubtrockene Trails, Temperaturen im grünen Bereich, nette und gut gelaunte Truppe, Privatguiding zum Warm-up (ok, mir war etwas mehr als nur warm....) .... ein Traum 

Meine kleine Übergewichtige war zwar zu Beginn etwas eingeschüchtert, aber bergab hat sie sich dann wieder sauwohl gefühlt 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (19. September 2012)

Jau, nette Runde gestern gewesen. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer.

Vielen Dank noch mal an Helge für das Telefon. Nachdem ich ja leider etwas zu spät kam, hatte ich in der Hektik das Telefon zusammen mit meinem Tacho wohl autoamtisch auf das Autodach gelegt. Nachher habe ich es dann hinter der Dachreling nicht mehr gesehen und Vergessen. Als ich dann nach der Tour wieder an´s Auto kam, lag es dann zum Glück immer noch da.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> . Wir wollten Samstagmittag nach Stromberg fahren. Außer Chris und Melli hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen?
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha



Muß ich arbeiten!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muß ich arbeiten!



Bis wann denn? Wir wollten ja erst mittags los.


Grüße


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2012)

Ich könnte heute wohl doch aufs Rad. Fährt schon eine Gruppe oder hat jemand Lust, spontan zu fahren? Ich würde wie üblich 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf vorschlagen.


----------



## Sechser (20. September 2012)

Da es ja so aussah, als würde heute keiner fahren, hatte ich für heute abend eigentlich  meine Hausrunde im Kofo geplant, komme aber auch gerne rüber auf die andere Seite ...


----------



## Fell (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen  
ich bin seit ein paar Tagen neu hier in Bonn - Bad Godesberg. Ich kenne mich hier leider gar nicht aus. Ware nur einmal kurz irgendwie im 7G unterwegs. 
Wie oft und wann fahrt ihr denn immer? 
Ich bin kein XC Racer, eher der gemütliche Enduro Biker
 30 km und 1000 hm schaffe ich 
Habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich? Würde gerne mal mitfahren.

Ich kann diese und nächste Woche auch tagsüber biken, habe gerade Urlaub


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2012)

@Sechser: Da heute niemand so richtig Zeit zu haben scheint, geh ich laufen. Also nicht nach Ramersdorf kommen.
  @Fell: Gerne, wir schreiben unsere Termine meist im LMB aus und posten diese dann auch hier. Also einfach anschließen, wenn es passt. Inzwischen braucht man bei den Abendrunden aber auf jeden Fall wieder Licht!


----------



## Sechser (20. September 2012)

Dann bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Fell (20. September 2012)

@Merlin: Licht habe ich  
Hilf mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge: was ist LMB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2012)

Fell schrieb:


> @Merlin: Licht habe ich
> Hilf mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge: was ist LMB?



Das ist wenn du hier im Forum schaust der Kasten rechts oder links oben.( last minute biking) Dort stehen die Termine drin. Wenn du alle Termine anklickst suche nach Merlin, sun 909 oder stunt-beck. Wir sind die jenigen die meisten einen Termin ausschreiben.


Grüße Micha


----------



## NoJan (20. September 2012)

*Last Minute Biking  Verabrede dich kurzfristig zum Biken!

*oben links


----------



## Redfraggle (20. September 2012)

@ Stuntbeck:bis leider 15.00!
@ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:Kränkel heute leider ein bißchen.


----------



## Sechser (20. September 2012)




----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2012)

Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?Jemand Lust und Zeit zu fahren?Falscher Account,Gruß Barbara


----------



## Freckles (26. September 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?Jemand Lust und Zeit zu fahren?Falscher Account,Gruß Barbara



Lust ja, aber wir schauen uns Volker Pispers an. 

Viel Spaß beim Fahren!

A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (26. September 2012)

Ich wahrscheinlich, weis ich aber erst heute abend, also recht kurzfristig...


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2012)

Bei mir klappts morgen leider nicht...


----------



## Redfraggle (26. September 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bei mir klappts morgen leider nicht...



Schade,da werde ich wohl alleine losziehen müssen!


----------



## Sechser (27. September 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält, werde ich heute abend eine Runde im Kofo drehen, 7GB ist mir heute zu weit ...

Wo ist eigentlich der ganze Rest hier? Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2012)

Na da wünschen wir doch viel Spass. Wie sieht es denn nächsten Dienstag aus? Könnten dann ja anschließend noch irgendwo uns betrinken gehen


Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. September 2012)

Was ist mir Morgen??

Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Könnten dann ja anschließend noch irgendwo uns betrinken gehen
> 
> Grüße Micha



Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2012)

@Thomas: Ich wäre für ne lockere Runde zu haben! (ohne Tragepassagen  )


----------



## Redfraggle (28. September 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält, werde ich heute abend eine Runde im Kofo drehen, 7GB ist mir heute zu weit ...
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich der ganze Rest hier? Alle im Urlaub?



Schade, bin durch den Kofo nach hause geradelt.
Muß aber am Tag vorher Bescheid wissen, damit ich dann mit dem richtigen
Rad zur Arbeit fahre!


----------



## Redfraggle (28. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nächsten Dienstag aus? Könnten dann ja anschließend noch irgendwo uns betrinken gehen
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ich komm dann zum betrinken, da ich bis 19.30 arbeiten muß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich komm dann zum betrinken, da ich bis 19.30 arbeiten muß !



Ja ok so machen wir das


----------



## Freckles (28. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich komm dann zum betrinken, da ich bis 19.30 arbeiten muß !



Ich komm auch nur zum Betrinken, Radfahren ist mir zu anstrengend


----------



## thomasgregor (28. September 2012)

hey,
ich würde gerne trails im 7G kennenlernen. Wie extrem fahrt ihr? Ich bin bisher einige Abfahrten im Kottenforst/Venusberg gefahren und hab auch kleine jumps mitgenommen. Bergab hab ich jedenfalls enorm Spaß, obwohl ich nur ein CC-Hardtail fahre. 500-1000hm gehen klar. ich wohne und studiere in Bonn, bin 21. Möchtet ihr mich mal mitnehmen oder würde das mein bike zerbrechen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. September 2012)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> hey,
> ich würde gerne trails im 7G kennenlernen. Wie extrem fahrt ihr? Ich bin bisher einige Abfahrten im Kottenforst/Venusberg gefahren und hab auch kleine jumps mitgenommen. Bergab hab ich jedenfalls enorm Spaß, obwohl ich nur ein CC-Hardtail fahre. 500-1000hm gehen klar. ich wohne und studiere in Bonn, bin 21. Möchtet ihr mich mal mitnehmen oder würde das mein bike zerbrechen?



Nein, nein dein Bike bleibt ganz. Komm doch einfach mal vorbei du solltest aber vernüftiges Licht haben. Der Rest findet sich schon.


Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (30. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na da wünschen wir doch viel Spass. Wie sieht es denn nächsten Dienstag aus? Könnten dann ja anschließend noch irgendwo uns betrinken gehen
> Grüße Micha



Hier kommt zumindest schonmal der Termin fürs Sportliche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13415


----------



## thomasgregor (30. September 2012)

an vernünftigem Licht arbeite ich noch... habt ihr ein paar Tipps auf was ich achten sollte bzw. Kaufempfehlungen? Ich will (kann;-)) höchstens 150 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2012)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> an vernünftigem Licht arbeite ich noch... habt ihr ein paar Tipps auf was ich achten sollte bzw. Kaufempfehlungen? Ich will (kann;-)) höchstens 150 Euro ausgeben.



Gugst du hier:
http://onlineshop.mytinysun.com/sho...y6WTWV6hf8rcVxnrFY4QE8bRJrxS1Abco&shop_param=


Können wir dir nur empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (30. September 2012)

In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben 

Das möchte ich gerne nutzen um mit möglichst vielen von Euch das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen! Hier geht es zur Geburtstagsrunde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13418

Der Termin ist versteckt, da ich die Tour auf die Leute beschränken möchte, die mich kennen und mögen 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (1. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben
> 
> Das möchte ich gerne nutzen um mit möglichst vielen von Euch das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen! Hier geht es zur Geburtstagsrunde:
> 
> ...



Da simmer doch dabei! Was wünscht du dir denn zum Geburtstag?

LG,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (1. Oktober 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hier kommt zumindest schonmal der Termin fürs Sportliche:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13415



Ich werde es leider nicht schaffen, da ich die Kids wegbringen muss. 
Aber falls ihr nachher in den Biergarten/Kneipe geht, komm ich nach


----------



## Merlin (1. Oktober 2012)

Denke ich eher nicht, da wir ja am Mittwoch wieder früh los wollen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Oktober 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Denke ich eher nicht, da wir ja am Mittwoch wieder früh los wollen...



Ja aber doch nicht um 5 Uhr morgens

Was ist denn mit der Barbara? Kommst du in die Knaipe?


Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (1. Oktober 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Da simmer doch dabei!


 Da freue ich mich! 



Freckles schrieb:


> Was wünscht du dir denn zum Geburtstag?


 
Sonne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Barbara? Kommst du in die Knaipe?
> 
> 
> Grüße



Wo wollt ihr euch denn treffen?
Davon mache ich es abhängig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr euch denn treffen?
> Davon mache ich es abhängig!



Ich kann dir ne SMS schreiben bis wann mußt du denn arbeiten?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_hh (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

wenn das Wetter durchhält, wäre ich heute Abend gern beim sportlichen Teil dabei - hab mich mal eingetragen. 

Bis später, Joachim


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin leider raus für heute Abend, muß noch zuviel arbeiten. Wünsch euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2012)

An alle Mitfahrer die morgen direkt nach Stromberg fahren. Wir treffen uns auf P4

Grüße Micha


----------



## kurvenkratzer (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
viel Spaß in Stromberg. Hört sich gut an, was die bieten, ist mir aber zu weit weg. Für die Daheimgebliebenen:
Schaut mal auf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13429.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## sem2047 (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute abend ebenfalls raus, freue mich aber morgen auf Stromberg!


----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2012)

Kinners, dat wird nix. Bin auch raus (und hab auch mal vom falschen Account gepostet).


----------



## shmee (2. Oktober 2012)

Was wieder zeigt, man sollte vorher mal reinschauen, wenn man nicht angemeldet ist. 

Na vielleicht kommt ja noch jmd.


----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2012)

Chris, du Honk...


----------



## shmee (2. Oktober 2012)

Watt willse machen, hatte noch ein schönes Tourchen durch den Ennert mit einem anderen einsamen Mitstreiter.


----------



## jo_hh (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja schade! Hätte ich mal lieber nicht mehr rein geguckt, dann wäre ich noch rüber gefahren, statt jetzt alleine durch den Kottenforst. Wie man's macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2012)

An alle die gestern dabei waren. Ich setze heute Nachmittag Bilder in die IG.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2012)

Da stellen wir uns da gestern so an. Schaut euch das an

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24076


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2012)

So Bilder von gestern sind in der IG.


Grüße MIcha


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2012)

Bitte mal in die Bikepark-IG schauen. Es geht um den Saisonabschluß.

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus? Wetter soll gut werden.... es sind Herbstferien.... gute Chancen für mich, es nach Bonn zu schaffen 
Und meine Fanes ist auch schon ganz traurig, dass sie seid Finale nicht mehr spielen durfte.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## shmee (8. Oktober 2012)

Jau, wäre auch dabei, 18:30 Ramersdorf?


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2012)

Ok


----------



## Dart (8. Oktober 2012)

Schade, wir haben jetzt wieder die kommenden vier Dienstage immer Chorprobe. Klappt also bei Anja und mir nicht.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## NoJan (8. Oktober 2012)

Habe bis spätestens zum Ender der Woche keine Gabel (Angela auch), daher passt es diese Woche bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (8. Oktober 2012)

Da kann ich mich ja einreihen. Hatte mal wieder ein Tete-a-tete mit einem Baum. Seitdem macht mein Rad komische Geräusche.
Bin also auch wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## Tobert (8. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei morgen abend. 

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Und  ausserdem bin ich mir auch noch überhaupt nicht sicher, ob ich mich morgen abend  noch bewegen kann ... aber das ist ne ganz andere Geschichte. 

Also, ich versuchs, aber nicht auf mich warten, falls ich 18:30 nicht da bin.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2012)

Also jetzt machst Du uns neugierig!!!!

Du musst kommen! Um uns zu berichten....


----------



## Freckles (9. Oktober 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Habe bis spätestens zum Ender der Woche keine Gabel (Angela auch), daher passt es diese Woche bei mir nicht.



Also ich habe ja noch ein kleines, leichtes, das auch mal wieder bewegt werden will


----------



## Tobert (10. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also jetzt machst Du uns neugierig!!!!
> 
> Du musst kommen! Um uns zu berichten....



Ich habs leider zeitlich nicht geschafft.
Bewegen konnte ich mich gestern abend aber noch .... wobei ich mir für den weiteren Verlauf des heutigen Tages nicht mehr ganz so sicher bin.
(Ich stand gestern zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben auf einem Snowboard - für mich als Wintersportablehner eine spannende Erfahrung. Lief aber viel besser als erwartet.  
Dennoch schmerzt es jetzt an der ein oder anderen ungewohnten Stelle.
Egal!)


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

Tach,
bin so langsam mit meiner Erkältung fertig und überlege, am Donnerstag, eine langsame (und das meine ich auch so  ) Runde zu starten.

Quasi lang und langsam als Training für Sonntag...

Schreibe das später wohl noch aus.

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust  

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2012)

Lust auf jeden Fall!!!!

Donnerstag passt bei mir leider in der Regel nicht so gut, aber ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

Meli,
eine laaaaangsaaaame Tour, das kannst du doch gar nicht 

Aber warte, vielleicht dreht der Thomas ja eine Runde vorher mit dir, um dich schonmal platt zu fahren 

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2012)

Aber laaaaaangsaaaaaam muss ich doch auch für Sonntag üben!!! 

Und auf Thomas ist bestimmt verlass


----------



## Merlin (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann diese Woche leider nur am Mittwoch. Aber was ist denn am Sonntag geplant?


----------



## Freckles (15. Oktober 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Woche leider nur am Mittwoch. Aber was ist denn am Sonntag geplant?



Also Tom! Na, das hier!


----------



## Merlin (15. Oktober 2012)

Ach, verdammt. Ich vergaß, aber hab ja leider eh keine Zeit...


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Oktober 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach, verdammt. Ich vergaß, aber hab ja leider eh keine Zeit...



Schade


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Woche leider nur am Mittwoch. Aber was ist denn am Sonntag geplant?



Hi Tom,
leider am Mi Regen angesagt... 

Schade, nächste Woche bin ich jobtechnisch leider völlig out of order inkl WE , das gibt dann nix...

Den schneller fahrenden "Rest" sieht man dann ja Sonntag, sogar der Micha hat freibekommen  sehr schön!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> leider am Mi Regen angesagt...
> 
> Schade, nächste Woche bin ich jobtechnisch leider völlig out of order inkl WE , das gibt dann nix...
> ...



Bis Sonntag kann noch v iel passieren also nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2012)

Termin für Donnerstag, Tempo laaangsam 

Termin-klick mich...

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (16. Oktober 2012)

Da steht es geht mit Tempo mittel hoch  Heisst laaaaangsaaaaam dann jetzt es geht langsam runter???????


----------



## Freckles (16. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Donnerstag, Tempo laaangsam
> 
> Termin-klick mich...
> 
> ...



So'n Mist, ich habe jetzt immer Donnerstags Spanisch bis zum Jahresende .....


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da steht es geht mit Tempo mittel hoch  Heisst laaaaangsaaaaam dann jetzt es geht langsam runter???????



nö, copy&paste Fehler 

Ist geändert, morgen locker und entspannt, muß am Freitag mittag zur Spiroergo aufs Rad, dicke Wattzahlen treten 

grüße
C.

@ angela: wir sehen uns dann Sonntag


----------



## surftigresa (16. Oktober 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> So'n Mist, ich habe jetzt immer Donnerstags Spanisch bis zum Jahresende .....


 
Kein Problem! Das kann ich doch auch auf dem Bike übernehmen. Bei Tempo langsam habe ich da noch Puste für


----------



## DeRalle (16. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Donnerstag, Tempo laaangsam
> 
> Termin-klick mich...
> 
> ...



Tach an die Dienstagsrunde,

kann man sich euch mal für ne Tour anschließen? Ich fahre meist mit einem Freund Dienstags vom Nachtigallental aus, wir überlegen aber wg. des Regens heute, auch auf Donnerstag auszuweichen. Mit Beleuchtung usw. geht alles klar.

VG, Ralf


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ralf, 
bei uns kann sich jeder gerne anschließen, der nicht nur heizen will 

Dafür wären wir die falsche Abteilung. 

Dann bis morgen abend...
grüße
C.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wer sich am Sa austoben möchte, ist herzlich zur Ahrrunde eingeladen.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang,
muß am Samstag leider arbeiten, wäre gerne mal wieder bei der großen Runde dabei gewesen, das lohnt sich definitiv!

schönen gruß und bis bald
C.


----------



## Dart (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi Wolfgang,

Samstag oder Sonntag? In Deinem Termin hast Du den Sonntag genannt. Da sind aber schon einige andere auch an der Ahr, musst du mal tief in diesem Fred wühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn es gerade nicht wirklich danach aussieht, aber es scheint, der Sommer kommt noch mal zurück 

Hat vielleicht am Samstag jemand Lust auf eine Runde im Bergischen?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## DeRalle (17. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> bei uns kann sich jeder gerne anschließen, der nicht nur heizen will
> 
> Dafür wären wir die falsche Abteilung.
> ...



Nabend!

Nein, wir wollen einfach nur eine schöne Runde durchs 7GB genießen - Heizer simmer eh nicht, Startnummern sind für andere  !

Das Wetter meint es ja morgen extrem gut mit uns - Petrus ist doch Biker! Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei! 18:30 Ramersdorf.

CU, Ralf


----------



## Sechser (17. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Donnerstag, Tempo laaangsam
> 
> Termin-klick mich...
> 
> ...



Was denn nun? Sechs oder halb sieben? Oder kann ich mir eines aussuchen ...


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe mal das 18:30 die richtige Zeit ist, dann würde ich nähmlich mitkommen. Mein Bike liegt jedenfalls im Auto.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das 18:30 die richtige Zeit ist, dann würde ich nähmlich mitkommen. Mein Bike liegt jedenfalls im Auto.



Laut LMB ist aber 18 Uhr geplant. Deshalb bin ich raus. Werde mich heute Nachmittag nochmal in Boppard vergnügen Das muß man ja ausnutzen. In zwei Wochen ist ja alles vorbei.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
sorry, der Text war nicht geändert, Uhrzeit im LMB war die korrekte Version...

Aufgrund der jetzt-später-Fahrer folgende Regelung:

Pünktlicher Start entweder um 18.00 Uhr, wir nudeln die Rebecca einmal kurz durch und sind dann um ca. 18.30 Uhr wieder in Ramersdorf und sammeln den "Rest" ein.

Dann die normale Tour, tschuldigt die Verwirrung. 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2012)

@Carsten:
Vielleicht schaffe ich es bis 18:00 Uhr, falls nicht habe ich ja Deine Handy-Nr.


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich packe noch mal das Samstag-Thema wieder aus 

Irgendwie ist aus Bergischem jetzt doch Ahrtal geworden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13476

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust sich zu einer eher kleinen und gemütlichen Runde anzuschliessen.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2012)

kann nicht...bin bis 15.00 Uhr noch im Job...

 würde aber ab 15.30 Uhr im 7G fahren wollen, um mal noch eine weitere Veranstaltung auf den Tisch zu bringen, hehe....

Ahrtal klappt nicht, mein Auto fasst das Radel und den Arbeitskram leider nicht 

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2012)

Du brauchst einen Hänger 

Aber vielleicht darf die Mirja ja mitkommen????? Mirja!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2012)

nö, die kann erst ab 13.30 Uhr 

Darf aber mitkommen, damit du dich nicht alleine verirrst? ... 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Hänger
> 
> Aber vielleicht darf die Mirja ja mitkommen????? Mirja!!!!!!!!!!!



Man ( also Carsten) könnte natürlich auch mal den Radträger montieren. Dann passt auch alles ans bzw. ins Auto.


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2012)

sun909, war eine interessante Tour heute. Vielen dank fürs Guiden. Und nicht zu vergessen shmee: auch Danke für die Tourenerweiterung.

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2012)

Eine unvergessliche Runde!!! 

Mücken so aggressiv wie im Frühjahr,
Temperaturen wie in einer lauen Sommernacht,
Wald sah aus wie im Herbst und
es war dunkel wie im Winter 

Unterwegs auf neuen Wegen,
auf der Suche nach alten Trails (weggeschlumpft???)....

Ne wat schön


----------



## hcphunter (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern das erste mal dabei und hat mir gut gefallen.
Aber der Zauberwald hat dann doch den einen, oder anderen Trail weggezaubert 

   @surftigresa:
 auch mich haben die Mücken ganz schön malträtiert, die haben sicher eine Party gefeiert 

Danke noch mal für die freundliche Aufnahme/Mitnahme, ich hoffe wir sehens uns öfter.

Viele Grüße

HB


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2012)

ja sorry,
war nicht meine reifeste Leistung gestern... war noch auf Finale-Ligure-Sommer Modus...

...mit den vielen Blättern im Wald, die die zwei Trails einfach "gefressen" haben, hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet. 

Aber schön, dass die meisten brav mit im Kreis gefahren sind und ihr doch ´ne Menge Spaß hattet 

Die Schweinekappe gehört dann mir wohl bis Sonntag...

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2012)

War schon lustig gestern Abend. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe war das eine 500%ige Verfahrgarantie .

Aber im kleingedruckten stand ja auch was von "nicht-gewohnter" Runde. Ich glaube das war § 5.2 auf dem Enteignungsvertrag, den wir unterschrieben haben.


----------



## Sechser (19. Oktober 2012)

Spaß haben wir doch trotz Tourverlauf Marke Wollknäuel gehabt, oder?

Denen, die neu dabei waren, sei gesagt: Wir können auch geradeaus fahren ...


----------



## DeRalle (19. Oktober 2012)

Tach auch,

ja das hatte gestern was von einer Hitparade auf der Kirmes . War aber trotzdem eine nette Tour mit vielen Leuten!
@ Carsten: ich habe ja leider nicht herausbekommen können, wo die Tour eigentlich hingehen sollte - was war denn nun wirklich geplant?

Wie wäre es das nächste Mal mit einer Tour in den Bereich Petersberg, Nonnenstromberg oder gerne auch weiter?

Wünsche alles ein sonniges WE und eine schöne Tour an der Ahr!

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## DeRalle (19. Oktober 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> .... Deshalb bin ich raus. Werde mich heute Nachmittag nochmal in Boppard vergnügen Das muß man ja ausnutzen. In zwei Wochen ist ja alles vorbei.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hallo Micha,

ich habe morgen geplant, nach Winterberg in den Bikepark zu fahren - das Wetter ist ja immer noch vom Allerfeinsten  ! Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast könnte man vielleicht zusammen fahren ?!

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2012)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich habe morgen geplant, nach Winterberg in den Bikepark zu fahren - das Wetter ist ja immer noch vom Allerfeinsten  ! Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast könnte man vielleicht zusammen fahren ?!
> 
> Grüße, Ralf



Hallo Ralf super Idee, aber leider kann ich morgen nicht. Es gibt aber extra für solche Unternehmungen eine Ig hier der Link. Kannst dich ja anmelden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=907

Grüße Micha


----------



## DeRalle (22. Oktober 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> Spaß haben wir doch trotz Tourverlauf Marke Wollknäuel gehabt, oder?
> 
> Denen, die neu dabei waren, sei gesagt: Wir können auch geradeaus fahren ...



Hallo Sechser, guter Plan  !
Hat schon wer was FÜR kommenden Dienstag geplant? Das Wetter soll ja genau AB Dienstag schlechter werden, habe ich gehört. Sollte man vielleicht noch einmal nutzen.

VG, Ralf


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2012)

Am Dienstag soll es wettertechnisch eigentlich noch top sein. Von daher würde ich auch gerne fahren. Hier der Link zum Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13492


----------



## Sechser (22. Oktober 2012)

Dabei!


----------



## Dart (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär ja auch so gern´ dabei, aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute erkältungstechnisch auch raus. Der Micha hat diverse Sachen für Chris und Tom im Rucksack 

Viel Spaß euch!!


----------



## Stephan1948 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ein verschollener kehrt zurück....heute Abend auch mal wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Bin heute erkältungstechnisch auch raus. Der Micha hat diverse Sachen für Chris und Tom im Rucksack
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!!



Die er sofort verteilen wird


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wer Interesse an einer Magura Thor Gabel (Modell 2012, 150mm, absenkbar) hat, der schaue doch mal bei Rose vorbei. Günstiger gehts wohl kaum noch...

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/magura-federgabel-thor-26-12/aid:526782/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Bergjumper (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2012)

Wir treffen uns meist Dienstags in Ramersdorf am P+R Parkplatz. Am besten suchst du im LMB nach dem Termin der aber meist auch hier im Fred bekannt gegeben wird. Merlin, Sun909 und ich setzen meist die Termine rein.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Plant jemand von Euch zu fahren? Also, natürlich trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt..... ist ja noch kein WP 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Merlin (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich eher nicht, Wetter soll aber auch nicht so knalle werden...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Oktober 2012)

Wir müssen packen für Willingen wo du ja nicht mit willst


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2012)

...mein Rad steht zumindest schon mal in Bonn 

Sollte es nicht groß regnen, wäre ich dabei. Muß nur an so Kleinigkeiten wie Licht denken...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...mein Rad steht zumindest schon mal in Bonn
> 
> Sollte es nicht groß regnen, wäre ich dabei. Muß nur an so Kleinigkeiten wie Licht denken...
> 
> ...



denk dran dir einen Zettel zu machen


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2012)

nur einen....

wird ja langsam anstrengend, einen an den Helm, einen an die Schuhe, einen an die Lampe...  

Sack, du!


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
angesichts des Regens und des zu erwartenden Matsches bin ich raus für heute... Rad im Keller hier hin oder her, das ist ja nur bähhh!

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Oktober 2012)

Für alle die mit nach Willingen kommen. So wollen wir es nicht machen

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24526


----------



## surftigresa (30. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> angesichts des Regens und des zu erwartenden Matsches bin ich raus für heute... Rad im Keller hier hin oder her, das ist ja nur bähhh!
> 
> schönen gruß
> C.


 
Du Weichei  Hier in Köln scheint die Sonne!!!!!!

Ok, versuchen wir es mal netter.....
Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit morgen???? Mir ist da gerade ein Termin aus dem Kalender verschwunden  und damit könnte ich auch morgen... sogar schon relativ früh....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Geändert von surftigresa (Gestern um 10:35 Uhr) Grund: Der Versuch mal nett(er) zu sein.... ;-)



...das wird dir nachher jetzt auch nicht mehr helfen, tss, Weichei?! Hier in Bonn war es sickenass... sogar die Anfänger sind zu Hause geblieben 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinschlag (31. Oktober 2012)

Wer fährt denn heute wann von wo? 




sun909 schrieb:


> ...das wird dir nachher jetzt auch nicht mehr helfen, tss, Weichei?! Hier in Bonn war es sickenass... sogar die Anfänger sind zu Hause geblieben
> 
> grüße
> C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2012)

Steinschlag schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute wann von wo?


... schade, zu spät gesehen, soeben wieder zurück ...


----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...das wird dir nachher jetzt auch nicht mehr helfen, tss, Weichei?! ....



Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht im dunklen Wald ausgesetzt wurde 

Schöne flotte Runde!!!! Und der Schlamm hielt sich auch noch in Grenzen 

So flott, dass ich es endlich mal geschafft habe vor der "Nachtsperrung" durch das Kreuz West zu huschen..... allerdings in der allerletzten Minute, die Absperrungen wurden schon aufgebaut....


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2012)

Strahlend blauer Himmel und ich hab frei! Heute irgendjemand kurzfristig unterwegs?


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2012)

Hi!

Da ich diese Woche Dienstag nicht kann, wollte ich mal fragen, ob vielleicht einer am Mittwoch Lust hat mit mir durch das 7GB zu irren?

Gruss,
Melli, die sich am WE schön für den WP ausgeruht hat  (das ist zumindest meine offiziele Ausrede für ein faules WE )


----------



## Trekki (4. November 2012)

Wieso erst Mittwoch? Der WP startet in 2h und 1min!


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2012)

Erst einmal fahre ich heimlich um mir schon mal einen guten Vorsprung zu sichern


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2012)

Tag,
ein Termin für die Gelegenheit, sich mal wieder zu verfahren 

Dienstag-Termin

Weiterhin bin ich Samstag in Hennef und werde dort eine Runde nachmittags drehen. 

Infos dazu hier: Samstag

Mittwoch wird bei mir nix werden...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tag,
> ein Termin für die Gelegenheit, sich mal wieder zu verfahren
> 
> Dienstag-Termin
> ...



Ist mir zu früh können uns aber irgendwo treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. November 2012)

Morgen oder Samstag?


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen oder Samstag?



morgen natürlich

Samstag muß ich noch abklären da Patrick da ist oder kann der mitfahren?


Grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen oder Samstag?



Morgen 9Uhr früh. Nachtigallen Tal. Es geht auch früher.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Morgen 9Uhr früh. Nachtigallen Tal. Es geht auch früher.



Wie wärs den Morgen mit einer Sonnenaufgangstour??? Wäre dabei


----------



## NoJan (5. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tag,
> ein Termin für die Gelegenheit, sich mal wieder zu verfahren
> 
> Dienstag-Termin
> ...



Meine Gabel sollte bis Samstag wieder bei mir sein, aber Samstag sitze ich bis Nachmittags in der Uni  schad!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. November 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie wärs den Morgen mit einer Sonnenaufgangstour??? Wäre dabei



Morgen Regnet es, da werde ich ja Naß.  Ich habe gerade Wetter.com aufgerufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Morgen Regnet es, da werde ich ja Naß.  Ich habe gerade Wetter.com aufgerufen.



Momentan regnet es ständig und ich werde auch ständig nass 

Aber auf so etwas kann ab heute keine Rücksicht mehr genommen werden! Also bitte etwas mehr Einsatz. Alles für das Team!!!!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Momentan regnet es ständig und ich werde auch ständig nass
> 
> Aber auf so etwas kann ab heute keine Rücksicht mehr genommen werden! Also bitte etwas mehr Einsatz. Alles für das Team!!!!



Genau, morgen um 7uhr China-Schiff. Thomas kommt auch. Und außerdem ich habe schon WP Punkte , du auch!!!


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Genau, morgen um 7uhr China-Schiff. Thomas kommt auch. Und außerdem ich habe schon WP Punkte , du auch!!!



Voller Einsatz!!!!!

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich entgegen der Annahme vieler, doch noch einen Job habe.... d.h. um 8:00 Uhr sollte ich wieder im Kölner Norden sein.... heisst also, dass ich um die Uhrzeit wieder meinen einsamen, kalten und nassen Weg zur Arbeit antreten muss 

Aber John, dass wäre doch auch das Richtige für Dich..... ;-)


----------



## meg-71 (5. November 2012)

7uhr China-Schiff? Hatt da wer auch Urlaub?


----------



## Trekki (5. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Voller Einsatz!!!!!
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich entgegen der Annahme vieler, doch noch einen Job habe.... d.h. um 8:00 Uhr sollte ich wieder im Kölner Norden sein.... heisst also, dass ich um die Uhrzeit wieder meinen einsamen, kalten und nassen Weg zur Arbeit antreten muss
> 
> Aber John, dass wäre doch auch das Richtige für Dich..... ;-)


Einsam und nass habe ich auch. Jedoch muss ich noch meine Strecke und Geschwindigkeit WP-optimieren. Heute morgen habe ich 40min gemacht. Was für eine Verschwendung! Zurück habe ich fast den Umweg verpasst, habe es aber noch durch eine extra Schleife durch Mehlem auf 45min gebracht. Normal fahre ich halt anders. 


-trekki


----------



## Trekki (5. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dienstag-Termin



Soll ich mein Navi mitbringen? 

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Einsam und nass habe ich auch. Jedoch muss ich noch meine Strecke und Geschwindigkeit WP-optimieren. Heute morgen habe ich 40min gemacht. Was für eine Verschwendung! Zurück habe ich fast den Umweg verpasst, habe es aber noch durch eine extra Schleife durch Mehlem auf 45min gebracht. Normal fahre ich halt anders.
> 
> 
> -trekki


 
Hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass der WP keine Herausforderung ist..... für jeden halt eine andere.... 
Aber mach Dir nichts draus, ich muss mich auch erst einmal wieder dran gewöhnen an Ampeln und Bahnschranken zu kreiseln....


----------



## Sechser (6. November 2012)

So, das war ja nett und beschaulich heute. Ich hoffe, unsere Gäste haben sich auch wohlgefühlt.

Steinschlag und ich hatten übrigens noch ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Präsi des örtlichen Jägervereins. 
Wir trafen ihn kurz vor Oberdollendorf, wo wir letztens schon ein "Gespräch" mit einem Hundebesitzer hatten. John, du erinnerst Dich?
Unser Präsi war aber (den Umständen entsprechend) nett  trotzdem war es schon komisch, von einem Jäger vorgeworfen zu bekommen, das Wild zu verscheuchen ...


----------



## Trekki (6. November 2012)

Ja, ich erinnere mich.


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. November 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> So, das war ja nett und beschaulich heute. Ich hoffe, unsere Gäste haben sich auch wohlgefühlt.
> 
> Steinschlag und ich hatten übrigens noch ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Präsi des örtlichen Jägervereins.
> Wir trafen ihn kurz vor Oberdollendorf, wo wir letztens schon ein "Gespräch" mit einem Hundebesitzer hatten. John, du erinnerst Dich?
> Unser Präsi war aber (den Umständen entsprechend) nett  trotzdem war es schon komisch, von einem Jäger vorgeworfen zu bekommen, das Wild zu verscheuchen ...




gemeinsam mit den anfängern lässt sich das wild noch effektiver verscheuchen ..... war ne lässige tour ..... gerne mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2012)

So da die Nachfrage immer größer wird hier nun der Termin für die Leute die es nicht mehr erwarten können

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13544


Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

Feine Runde gestern, und nur einmal verfahren  Und das war dann der John, der im toten Ende gelandet ist, hehe...

Mit dem Anfängertreff zusammen hat auch gut geklappt, kann man wiederholen.

Dann bis die Tage
C.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Feine Runde gestern...


...fand ich auch. Und danke für's Abholen am Parkplatz!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2012)

Ich wünsche allen die heute Abend in Köln Flagge zeigen viel Spass. Ich bin in Gedanken und via Radio bei euch.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2012)

Ich fahre für zwei Stunden um halb zwei hier weg. Wo sind die WP-Leut´s die mit kommen wollen?


----------



## Dart (9. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen die heute Abend in Köln Flagge zeigen viel Spass. Ich bin in Gedanken und via Radio bei euch.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Anja und ich werden mit einigen Nachbarn nach Deutz fahren. Wer bekommt denn noch seinen "Arsch Huh"?


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2012)

Hi,
wir sind auch da  (Mirja, Melanie, meiner einer)

Wann lauft ihr auf?

grüße
C.


----------



## Dart (9. November 2012)

Leider kann ich das noch nicht genau sagen. Um 16:30 Uhr habe ich noch einen Termin im tiefsten Westerwald (hinter Hachenburg). Ich glaube kaum, dass wir vor 19:30 in Deutz sein können.

Wenn das Handy-Netz nicht zusammenbricht rufe ich mal durch.


----------



## Freckles (9. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind auch da  (Mirja, Melanie, meiner einer)
> 
> Wann lauft ihr auf?
> ...



Wo genau und wann trefft ihr euch denn? Vlt komm ich noch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. November 2012)

ca. 20.00 Uhr, Rest s. E-Mail

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (11. November 2012)

Auch den Nicht-Karnevalisten ein dreifaches Kölle Alaaf!!!

Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus? Es soll schönes Wetter geben!!!! Und laut Terminkalender wird das wohl der einzige Tag, an dem ich diese Woche biken kann 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Merlin (12. November 2012)

Ach Melanie, wie könnte ich da nein sagen... 

Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13560


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach Melanie, wie könnte ich da nein sagen...
> 
> Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13560



Na da is er mir doch zuvor gekommen. Ich wollte auch gerade was für morgen reinsetzen allerdings vom NGT. aus.


Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (12. November 2012)

Von mir aus auch ab NGT, dann würde ich aber erst 19 Uhr schaffen...


----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2012)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach Melanie, wie könnte ich da nein sagen...
> 
> Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13560


 


Ich werde wahrscheinlich schon um 17:30 in Ramersdorf sein. Hat jemand Lust auf ein Warm-Up vor der ofiziellen Runde von Tom?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. November 2012)

Moin,
ich bin auch dabei.

Mel: ich versuche es mal, aber kein Versprechen, da ich ab Beuel starte...schick dir eine SMS, wenn ich es schaffe, ok?

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2012)

@Carsten

Ok!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich schon um 17:30 in Ramersdorf sein. Hat jemand Lust auf ein Warm-Up vor der ofiziellen Runde von Tom?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Lust schon aber dann müßtest du nach der Tour noch mit zu mir kommen und den Backzettel und die Backstube machen

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2012)

Ähhhhh..... nein, danke! Aber nett gemeint von Dir


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2012)

Merlin, bin dabei. Aber nur um sicher zu gehen. Start in Ramersdorf?


----------



## Merlin (13. November 2012)

Ja, bleibt bei Ramersdorf...


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2012)

Hi,
starte ab 18.00 Uhr China-Schiff.

Noch jemand? Chris ist nicht am Start.

Meli: schaffe 17.30 nicht... fahre aber zurück nach Köln mit dem Rad, da kannst du dich ja anschließen 

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2012)

Und wie kommt dann mein Auto zurück nach Köln??? Der Vorschlag ist fast so gut wie der mit der Backstube vom Micha.... 

Ich komme dann 18:00 Uhr zum China Schiff.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2012)

...dein Rad kann dich morgen früh zurückbringen 

Auch mein Weg, ist doch fast die perfekte Begleitung (mal ohne Glühwein?!)

bis später
C.


----------



## Trekki (13. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und wie kommt dann mein Auto zurück nach Köln???


Lass das Auto doch einfach in Köln stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...dein Rad kann dich morgen früh zurückbringen
> 
> Auch mein Weg, ist doch fast die perfekte Begleitung (mal ohne Glühwein?!)
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du morgens um 4:00 Uhr mit mir losfährst, kein Problem! Wir müssen halt nur sicherstellen, dass ich morgen früh um 8:00 im Kölner Norden brav und nüchtern! an meinem Schreibtisch sitze... 
  @john,
auch Dein Vorschlag lässt sich leider nicht ganz mit meinem Job vereinbaren.....

So, und jetzt nicht meckern, weil ich zu wenig Einsatz zeigen würde 

Bis gleich,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2012)

Moment, mal rechnen.....

Rad-Köln-Bonn 1,5h
Auto-Bonn-KölnNord 1h
Umziehen 0,5h

5 Uhr bei mir losfahren reicht also locker 

Der John fährt das auf einer A...backe 

Können wir ja ein beklopptes Team-Event draus machen...

grüße


----------



## thomasgregor (13. November 2012)

ich hätte lust mal mitzufahren. heute 18.30 ramersdorf ne?


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2012)

jup, kein Problem.

Ramersdorf P&R Parkplatz, pünktlich  und mit Licht und Helm und Hirn...


grüße
sun909


----------



## Trekki (13. November 2012)

Merlin, danke für die schöne Abendrunde. Und Stunt-beck's legendäre Rucksackleerung nicht zu vergessen. Immer wieder toll!

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2012)

Abgesehen von der Rucksackentleerung war es leider nicht so ganz mein Abend... erst scheucht der Carsten mich im absolut nicht Winterpokaltauglichem Tempo durch den Ennert und dann endet das Ganze diese Nacht noch beim Notdienst der Augenklinik 

Der Dreck wollte nicht mehr aus meinem Auge raus und hat leider irgendwie die Hornhaut beschädigt 

Mach mich dann jetzt mal auf meinen einäugigen Weg zum Augenarzt... So ein Sch....!!!! Die gute Nachricht, der Arzt hat mir nur das Autofahren verboten


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Rucksackentleerung war es leider nicht so ganz mein Abend... erst scheucht der Carsten mich im absolut nicht Winterpokaltauglichem Tempo durch den Ennert und dann endet das Ganze diese Nacht noch beim Notdienst der Augenklinik
> 
> Der Dreck wollte nicht mehr aus meinem Auge raus und hat leider irgendwie die Hornhaut beschädigt
> 
> Mach mich dann jetzt mal auf meinen einäugigen Weg zum Augenarzt... So ein Sch....!!!! Die gute Nachricht, der Arzt hat mir nur das Autofahren verboten



Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Hoffe das du bald wieder fit bist. Die besten Genesungswünsche. Wenn es helfen sollte komme ich bei dir vorbei um dann den Rucksack nocmal zu leeren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (14. November 2012)

Melanie, gute Besserung wünsche ich dir. Hattest du denn keine Radbrille an?


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2012)

Von mir auch gute Besserung, hoffe, die Hornhaut ist nicht gerissen.

Reiben ist (eigene miese Erfahrung nach Belehrung durch den Augenarzt) bei Fremdkörpern im Auge NICHT gut. Gar nicht gut, um genau zu sein.

Brille hatte sie vergessen... ist aber erst dann aufgefallen. 

grüße und danke an Tom für die Tour und Micha für Futter 
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht, der Arzt hat mir nur das Autofahren verboten


Bitte um die Adresse vom diesem Arzt, PN ist ok. 

Natürlich wünsche ich Dir auch eine gute Besserung.

-trekki


----------



## Sechser (14. November 2012)

Oh je, Hornhautkratzer kenne ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung (leider mehrmals).
Gute Besserung!

Aber sonst wars schön  auch, dass wir wieder etwas weiter im Süden waren.


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2012)

Danke Euch allen! 

Wie es aussieht hatte ich Glück im Unglück und es sind wirklich "nur" ein paar Kratzer. Momentan tut es noch ziemlich weh, aber in ein paar Tagen sollte es wieder ok sein.

Der Arzt hat mir eine Linse reingesetzt, die jetzt als Verband funktioniert  Was es nicht alles gibt!

 @micha,
Rucksackentleerungen wirken immer Wunder  Wenn ich nächste Woche noch nicht wieder fit bin, muss Eure Tour dann wohl über Köln gehen.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (14. November 2012)

Hi Melanie,

auch von uns alles Gute! Hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder biken.

Leider haben wir uns bei "Arsch Huh" nicht mehr gesehen, aber von unserem Standort warst Du einfach zu weit vorne. So weit hätten wir uns nicht durchdrängeln können.

Bis bald dann

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. November 2012)

Hi, morgen jemand im 7G unterwegs? Könnte so ungefähr 18:45 ab Ramersdorf oder auch 18:20 ab Chinaschiff.

 @Melanie: Oh *******, wo ist eigendlich meine Brille? Gute Besserung und bis bald.


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. November 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Hi, morgen jemand im 7G unterwegs? Könnte so ungefähr 18:45 ab Ramersdorf oder auch 18:20 ab Chinaschiff.
> 
> @Melanie: Oh *******, wo ist eigendlich meine Brille? Gute Besserung und bis bald.



Die Sternchen sind ja süß. Danke Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. November 2012)

Moin Helge,
zu spät reingeschaut und kein Rad an "Bord"...

Viel Spaß!
grüße
C.


----------



## NoJan (15. November 2012)

Falls jemand am Sonntag mit ins südliche Siebengebirge möchte, gerne bei mir melden. Wetter ist mir egal, ich fahre bei jedem Wetter (da ich 4 Wochen Zwangspause [Gabel] hatte).


----------



## DeRalle (15. November 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Sonntag mit ins südliche Siebengebirge möchte, gerne bei mir melden. Wetter ist mir egal, ich fahre bei jedem Wetter (da ich 4 Wochen Zwangspause [Gabel] hatte).



Ja, so etwas ähnliches habe ich auch geplant. Ausnüchterungsfahrt nach meiner Geburtstagsparty am Vorabend ... 
Start gegen 14:30 am NGT, Ziel Löwenburg, Ölberg und in großer Runde zurück. Wetter ist mir allerdings nicht egal, bei Regen fahr ich nicht so gerne!  

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2012)

So habe für morgen einen Termin reingesetzt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=114880

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2012)

Glaube, mich wieder im Schlamm sulen zu dürfen 

=> Dabei!

Reist jemand GEMÜTLICH!!!!! von Beuel aus an?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## DeRalle (19. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So habe für morgen einen Termin reingesetzt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=114880
> 
> Grüße



Diesmal vom Nachtigallental aus? Da bin ich doch dabei! 

CU, Ralf


----------



## shmee (19. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Glaube, mich wieder im Schlamm sulen zu dürfen
> 
> => Dabei!
> 
> ...



Jau, ich. Aber wer nimmt uns mit zurück, wenn du auch mit dem Rad kommst. 

17:50 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Glaube, mich wieder im Schlamm sulen zu dürfen
> 
> => Dabei!
> 
> ...



edit: ups. zu langsam. Chris war schneller. egal. hier trotzdem.

hm, 
gemütlich in meinen Augen sind von Beuel aber dann 40min einzuplanen 

Würde das ins Auge fassen, kann ich aber erst morgen sagen, reicht dir das?

grüße
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Glaube, mich wieder im Schlamm sulen zu dürfen
> 
> => Dabei!
> 
> ...



Wir können von Köln-Lövenich auch starten, wenn du Lust hast auf paar WP-Punkte.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Jau, ich. Aber wer nimmt uns mit zurück, wenn du auch mit dem Rad kommst.
> 
> 17:50 am Chinaschiff?


 
Ok, passt! Gemeinsam schaffen wir das auch so  Und wir haben uns dann einen Riegel Schokolade extra verdient 
  @Carsten,
klar, sag' einfach kurz vorher Bescheid.
  @wolle,
dann müsstest Du mich aber auch nach der Tour wieder nach Lövenich zurückbringen!  Und ich fürchte, Du würdest auch nicht wirklich gemütlich fahren.... 

Freu' mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. November 2012)

...würde auch wieder zurück nach K mit dem Rad reisen 

Also in die Südstadt kommst du schonmal und der Wolle kann auch langsam...!

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (19. November 2012)

Der Reifen ist noch voll, ich komme also auch mit , aber ich würde dann an der Südbrücke dazustoßen. Wann kommt der Bus aus Beuel dann da vorbei?


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2012)

18.00 Uhr schätze ich...

Je nachdem, wie sehr sich die Mel hetzen lässt  auch früher...

nein, 18.00 Uhr sollte passen. 

grüße an den vollen Reifen, soll mal schön brav halten!


----------



## Sechser (19. November 2012)

Klingt gut. Ich bin auch um 18 Uhr unter der Brücke.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @wolle,
> dann müsstest Du mich aber auch nach der Tour wieder nach Lövenich zurückbringen!  Und ich fürchte, Du würdest auch nicht wirklich gemütlich fahren....
> 
> Freu' mich schon!





> ...würde auch wieder zurück nach K mit dem Rad reisen
> Also in die Südstadt kommst du schonmal und der Wolle kann auch langsam...!
> 
> grüße
> C.



Genau ich kann auch Langsam. 
Melanie,aber das weist du doch.Wir sind doch schon gemeinsam nach Alfter und nach Bonn gefahren. Nur wenn wir langsam fahren, sind wir erst um 18uhr am China-Schiff.
Ich bringe euch (Melanie und Carsten) auch wieder nach Köln zurück.
Morgen konnt ihr mir eine SMS Senden, ob ihr jetzt fahren wollt, oder schwechelt.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Genau ich kann auch Langsam.
> Melanie,aber das weist du doch.Wir sind doch schon gemeinsam nach Alfter und nach Bonn gefahren. Nur wenn wir langsam fahren, sind wir erst um 18uhr am China-Schiff.
> Ich bringe euch (Melanie und Carsten) auch wieder nach Köln zurück.
> Morgen konnt ihr mir eine SMS Senden, ob ihr jetzt fahren wollt, oder schwechelt.
> ...



Mensch Kinnas! Ihr seid doch nicht normal!!!!!!!!! 

Das Angebot ist verlockend und die Aktion müssen wir tatsächlich mal durchziehen 
Geht bei mir aber leider nur Freitags (und NEIN, diesen Freitag kann ich nicht ) Nein, im Ernst, morgen kann ich frühestens um 17:15 in Lövenich sein und das klappt dann noch nicht mal ungemütlich bis 18:00 am Chinaschiff.... Schade, schade 

 @Carsten,
ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass ich Glück habe und Du es nicht bis 17:50 schaffst....


----------



## tomtom9 (20. November 2012)

hätte auch nochmal lust auf nen nightride,
vllt pack ich es ja morgen


----------



## Dart (20. November 2012)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (20. November 2012)

ich würde mitfahren, wann soll ich wo sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. November 2012)

Hi,
siehe LMB !

18.30 Nachtigallental oder die hier beschriebenen Einstiege.

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (20. November 2012)

Also, ich werde um 18:00 unter der Brücke warten.

Bis gleich!


----------



## DeRalle (20. November 2012)

Mist, bin leider kurzfristig gezwungen, heute länger arbeiten zu müssen  - das wird wohl nix mit der Feierabendrunde! 

Wünsch` euch ne schöööne Tour!


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2012)

Soderle,
gestern war es verdammt frostig, gerade mit dem Gegenwind am Rhein...

Dann zwei denkwürdige Reparaturpausen, einmal (deja vu!) eine Kette, die sich aus dem Käfig hinten am Schaltröllchen gearbeitet hat und einmal eine Kurbel, deren Arm sich mal gerade um 180° an der Achse verdreht hat...

Krass, es gibt nix, was es nicht gibt und es war noch nicht einmal ein Wißkirchen am Start, hehe 

grüße und bis die Tage
C.


----------



## DeRalle (21. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> gestern war es verdammt frostig, gerade mit dem Gegenwind am Rhein...
> ...
> grüße und bis die Tage
> C.



Moin! 
Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren? Zeichnet hier zufällig jemand auch alle Touren mit der "Runtastic"-App auf?
VG, Ralf


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2012)

Hi Ralf, 
nö, Runtastic nehme ich nur zum Laufen 

Aufzeichnen wird nicht so gern gesehen, die Trails sind teils ja etwas enger...Das frei im Netz führt gerade am WE zu unschönen Begegnungen mit Wanderern, Thema Breiberge und Fullface am sonnigen Samstag/Sonntag ist nicht spaßig.

Wir sind Drachenfels, Nasseplatz, Breiberge links gefahren. 

Beim nächsten Mal klappt es dann ja vielleicht wieder bei dir?

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (23. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dann zwei denkwürdige Reparaturpausen, einmal (deja vu!) eine Kette, die sich aus dem Käfig hinten am Schaltröllchen gearbeitet hat



Ich weiß jetzt auch warum: Mein Schaltauge war verbogen und da hatte die Kette wohl keine Lust mehr, in der Nähe zu bleiben ...

Da fehlte wohl nur noch ein kleiner Ruck und ich hätte die Tour als Single-Speeder beenden müssen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. November 2012)

Fährt heute noch jemand von Bonn mit dem Rad nach Hennef? Könnte so 18:00 in Ramersdorf sein.


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2012)

Hi Helge,
schau mal in den andere Thread vom alternativen Stammtisch 

Wir wollten um 17.00 Uhr ab Beuel starten...

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag jemand?

grüße
C.


----------



## Sechser (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Wetter?
Nee, erst Samstag wieder ...


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2012)

ist doch kuschelig warm (-1/-5°) und kein Regen angesagt 
http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bonn-18220678/wetterbericht-uebermorgen.html

Ergo: passt doch.

Termine anlegen im LMB geht bei mir im Moment nicht...

grüße


----------



## Sechser (4. Dezember 2012)

Brrrrrrrr ....


----------



## surftigresa (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab' leider diese Woche auch abends immer noch Termine 

Naja, wenigstens hat mein Arbeitgeber sich für so etwas das richtige Wetter ausgesucht..... damit ich nicht ganz so traurig bin...


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Dezember 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ist doch kuschelig warm (-1/-5°) und kein Regen angesagt
> http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bonn-18220678/wetterbericht-uebermorgen.html
> 
> Ergo: passt doch.
> ...



Wann wolltest du denn los und wo?

Grüße Micha


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir geht Donnerstag leider nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin in der Schweiz


----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2012)

...gibt leider nix heut bei mir.

Dann bis Samstag!
C.


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
wer startet denn am Donnerstag ab Beuel zu dieser lustigen Veranstaltung hier?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13448

Würde um viertel nach fünf am Chiff starten...

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin leider ganz raus für morgen.... werde meine doofen Besprechungen einfach nicht los


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ach Melanie...

du hast doch bald wieder Urlaub  Positiv denken, du holst das am Sonntag einfach nach 

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (12. Dezember 2012)

Jajaja.... da fällt mir ein: Sonntag der Start ist einfach zu früh!!!! Wie soll man denn da von Köln mit dem Rad anreisen


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2012)

Sind doch nur 45km. 2,5h sollte das zu schaffen sein. Mit dem HT allerdings.

Sprich Abfahrt um 08.30 Uhr, räusper...

Mehr Sorgen macht mir die Rückfahrt, bei dem was der Micha so vorhat...

Bremse schon bekommen?


----------



## surftigresa (12. Dezember 2012)

Nein 

Alles wartet auf die Bremse.....


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Dezember 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer startet denn am Donnerstag ab Beuel zu dieser lustigen Veranstaltung hier?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13448
> ...



Kannst auch mit mir ab Köln 16Uhr fahren. Wenn du lust hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Kannst auch mit mir ab Köln 16Uhr fahren. Wenn du lust hast.



Büro=Bonn... 

Insofern Lust ja, Zeit nein 

schön, dass du wieder fit bist! Aber mach piano...

bis morgen!


----------



## Sechser (12. Dezember 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer startet denn am Donnerstag ab Beuel zu dieser lustigen Veranstaltung hier?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13448
> ...



Ich würde dann um 17:45 an der blauen Kirche stehen und zusteigen.


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jerry,
schaffen wir das in 15min hoch nach Niederbachem?

Sonst auch gerne 5min früher, wink nur rechtzeitig, nicht dass wir an dir vorbeifahren 

bis morgen!
C.


----------



## Sechser (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich schätze, von der Kirche aus brauchen wir 20 (-25) Minuten, wenn man zügig fährt (und das tut man bei der Temperatur )

Aber sag, an wann ich winken soll ...


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2012)

Start beim Micha ist ja um 18:15 Uhr, also sollte 17:45 Uhr ganz gut passen. Komme auch dahin. Jerry, wo ist die Kirche nochmal ungefähr?


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2012)

ah,
ich hatte 18.00 Uhr im Kopf 

Dann passt das ja locker. Die Kirche ist irgendwann rechts, ich meine nach der Fähre, an der euer Feierladen Hochzeit lag?

Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher und hoffe auf die Adleraugen vom Jerry, wenn ich daran vorbeifahre 

bis heut abend dann...
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (13. Dezember 2012)

Adler??? Bei meinem Augen wäre Maulwurf wohl passender ...

Achte doch einfach auf zwei zitternde, schnatternde Figuren am Wegesrand.

Hier!


----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2012)

So,
die zwei schnatternden Figuren hab ich gefunden, Adlerauge beäugte mich eher vorsichtig aus der Entfernung (isser es wirklich???  )...

Tour war zielstrebig über die windigsten Hügel des gestrigen Abends geführt, arxxxkalt da oben, hab heut dicken Hals 

egal, nette Truppe, gute Runde, auch wenn das nächste Mal bitte der Track anders rum gefahren wird mit den Trails bergab 

Vielen Dank an Micha für die Mühen!

Schönen Gruß und bis Sonntag
C.


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2012)

Schließe mich an, netter Abend und daher ein Dankeschön an den Micha. Auf den Flächen in der Ebene war es tatsächlich bitter kalt, ansonsten gings besser als vorher gedacht. Waren ja auch nur muckelige -3°C an der kältesten Stelle, also kein Vergleich zum Samstag mit -7°C.

Optimierungsbedarf sehe ich vorallem beim Weihnachtsmarkt. Zwar waren die Reibekuchen wie gewohnt erste Sahne, aber der Glühwein hätte ruhig warm sein können...


----------



## Sechser (14. Dezember 2012)

Da hab ich doch glatt erst hinterher gemerkt, dass ich an meinem Lieblings-Baum vorbeigefahren bin ...

Ich schließe mich an: Die Luft und der Glühwein waren ziemlich kühl, aber sonst wars schön.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
biete morgen eine Schlammschlacht an.
Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang,
war schon verplant, hoffe, du bist wieder sauber  ?

Wg. Donnerstag Glühweintour: Aktuell sieht das Wetter für abends mit 10-20l Regen grausig aus... 

Von daher warte ich wohl mal bis Mittwoch, ob es sich bessert. 

Ansonsten sieht es dann schlecht aus bei mir diese Woche. Vielleicht komme ich morgen aufs Radel, dann aber eher zum Zwiebelkuchen ausschwitzen 

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (17. Dezember 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...... Vielleicht komme ich morgen aufs Radel, dann aber eher zum Zwiebelkuchen ausschwitzen
> 
> grüße
> C.


 
Wärst Du gestern mal mit dem Rad nach Hause gefahren, müsstest Du morgen keinen Zwiebelkuchen mehr ausschwitzen.... *ganzschnellwegduck*


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
leider muß ich für morgen absagen. 

Passt grad nicht so wirklich. 

Wen ich nicht mehr persönlich sehe: Schöne Feiertage+guten Rutsch!
C.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Sechser (28. Dezember 2012)

So, ich habe heute mit einer kleinen Hausrunde im Kofo mein Fahrradjahr beendet.
War mal wieder richtiges Glitsch-Platsch-Wetter. Das Platsch konnte ich heute zum Glück vermeiden, aber Glitsch gab es genug.

Daher in diesem Sinne: Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch, wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder.

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeRalle (29. Dezember 2012)

Mein Bikejahr ist zum Glück noch nicht rum. Habe vor, am Silvesterabend gegen 22:00 Uhr von Bonn aus auf den Ölberg zu fahren, dort das neue Jahr von oben zu begrüßen und dann wieder zurückzutemmeln. Brauchbares Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt... ! Wenn wer Bock und Zeit hat, mitzufahren, einfach kurz melden.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch und einen klasse Start ins Neue!!


----------



## Merlin (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Bedarf an einem Montageständer? Bei mir steht seit nunmehr einem Jahr ein Kettler rum, den ich nicht mehr brauche und günstig abgeben würde. Wäre ganz froh, wenn ich ihn nicht auseinanderbauen und verschicken müsste...

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen "Dienstagsfahrern" schonmal einen guten Rutsch und freue mich wieder auf gemeinsame Touren im nächsten Jahr!!


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2012)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Mein Bikejahr ist zum Glück noch nicht rum. Habe vor, am Silvesterabend gegen 22:00 Uhr von Bonn aus auf den Ölberg zu fahren, dort das neue Jahr von oben zu begrüßen und dann wieder zurückzutemmeln.



Top-Idee  Klappt bei mir dieses Jahr nicht, aber merke ich mir!

Einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## tomtom9 (31. Dezember 2012)

was ist denn günstig abgeben ? prinzipiell hätte ich schon interesse an so nem ständer.
gruß und ebenfalls alles gute fürs neue jahr an alle dienstagsfahrer


----------



## surftigresa (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues!!!!

Ich verkaufe meine GoPro Hero HD2, da ich sie so gut wie nie benutze. Bin wohl doch eher der Foto-Mensch 

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja Interesse?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Melli,
solltest du mal nutzen, um ein paar Crashs zu filmen... 

Oder eine Panne auf der TT Tour...

oder...

...

Um mal wieder zum biken zu kommen. Das phantastische Wetter scheint ja eine Pause einzulegen und daher wollte ich Dienstag mal aufs Radel.

18.30 Uhr Ramersdorf. Route völlig unklar, wird vor Ort ausgewürfelt. Ausschreibung im LMB folgt, wenn Interesse.

Wer ist dabei?

ach ja, frohes neues wünsch ich euch!
C.


----------



## Merlin (4. Januar 2013)

Ich kann nächste Woche leider nicht am Dienstag, aber wohl am Donnerstag. Wärst du da variabel, oder auf Dienstag festgelegt?


----------



## surftigresa (4. Januar 2013)

Dienstag wäre ich dabei!

Donnerstag geht vermutlich nicht


----------



## Freckles (4. Januar 2013)

Dienstag müsste klappen, Donnerstag nicht.

Auch von mir noch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Dienstagsfahrer und sonstige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Tom,
ich könnte auch am Donnerstag. 

Muß eh was tun, können wir dann einfach nochmal fahren 

schönes WE
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Januar 2013)

wer kann denn am Mittwoch ich werde wohl dienstag nicht können

Grüße Micha


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn es nicht Regnet werde ich wol von Dienstag bis Donnerstag jeden Abend im 7GB fahren. Aber erst ab  18,30Uhr.


----------



## DeRalle (4. Januar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wer kann denn am Mittwoch ich werde wohl dienstag nicht können
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hi Micha!  Am Mittwoch hätte ich Zeit - wann und wo wolltest du denn starten? Bei mir wäre ab 17:30 gut, vielleicht vom Nachtigallental aus?! Kein Regen vorausgesetzt ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ralf.

Lass uns mal 18 Uhr festhalten. Am NGT ist gut. Wolle wir könnten uns ja treffen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2013)

Für alle Bikeparkinteressierten mal in die IG schauen. Fahren morgen in die Filthys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (6. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> wollte ich Dienstag mal aufs Radel.
> 
> 18.30 Uhr Ramersdorf. Route völlig unklar, wird vor Ort ausgewürfelt. Ausschreibung im LMB folgt, wenn Interesse.
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider für Dienstag doch raus, habe einen Arzttermin mit Peter verschwitzt.

Ciao,
A.


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

Moin,
wären dann also Melanie, Wolle (?) und meine Wenigkeit.

Chris überlegt noch wg. Wetter, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe 

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

Termin:

Klick


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wären dann also Melanie, Wolle (?) und meine Wenigkeit.
> 
> Chris überlegt noch wg. Wetter, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
> ...


 
Und der Thomas. Wir starten so ab 17:30Uhr schon zum Warmup und kommen dann um 18:30Uhr zum ofiziellen Termin.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

hm,
mal schaun, ob ich das auch schaffe.... wo startet ihr?

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> mal schaun, ob ich das auch schaffe.... wo startet ihr?
> 
> grüße
> C.


 
Dich nehmen wir nicht mit, Du bist zu schnell 

Für alle anderen : 17:30Uhr Ramersdorf


----------



## Trekki (7. Januar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dich nehmen wir nicht mit, Du bist zu schnell
> 
> Für alle anderen : 17:30Uhr Ramersdorf



dürfte ich mitkommen? Bitte bitte.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> dürfte ich mitkommen? Bitte bitte.



Na klar!


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2013)

Kann jemand für mich eine Trinkflasche mit Wasser mitbringen? Hab meine vergessen 
Danke.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> dürfte ich mitkommen? Bitte bitte.



Cool, 1. Team-Biken, wenn der Wolle auch am Start ist 

Sehr schön!

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Januar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Kann jemand für mich eine Trinkflasche mit Wasser mitbringen? Hab meine vergessen
> Danke.
> 
> -trekki



Du kannst meine haben. Dann mache ich meine Trinkblase gleich noch etwas voller.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Sechser (8. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Cool, 1. Team-Biken, wenn der Wolle auch am Start ist
> 
> Sehr schön!
> 
> ...



Ups, darf ich dann bei solcher hoher Profi-Dichte überhaupt mitfahren ...?


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2013)

Die Profis fahren sich ja schon eine Runde müde ab 17.30 Uhr...

Ich aber nicht, weißt doch, ich bin das Streichresultat in dem Team 

Von daher sieh es als solidarischen Akt an, dir das Schauspiel nachher in Ruhe von hinten anzuschaun....

bis nachher
C.


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2013)

war einen schöne Runde. sun909, schade dass es nicht geklappt hat. D.h. eine Panne, nicht verfahren und keinen verloren.


----------



## Sechser (8. Januar 2013)

Tja, shit happens ... 
War eine schöne kurze Jahresanfangsrunde.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf.
> 
> Lass uns mal 18 Uhr festhalten. Am NGT ist gut. Wolle wir könnten uns ja treffen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ich bin heute doch raus. Zuviel Arbeit.

Grüße


----------



## DeRalle (9. Januar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich bin heute doch raus. Zuviel Arbeit.
> 
> Grüße



Hier in Bonn setzt auch gerade der angekündigte Regen ein ... hat sich wohl für heute eh erledigt! 
Nächstes Mal wieder!

VG, Ralf


----------



## Steinschlag (14. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen zu fahren!? Knapp unter Null, leichter Schneefall, gefrorener Matsch, was will man mehr?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2013)

Ja ich hätte Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2013)

Moin,
gefroren ist gut, hier der Termin für morgen:

*Dienstags-Runde*

Bitte seid pünktlich, bei den Temperaturen wird NICHT gewartet am Startpunkt, wir fahren pünktlich los!

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Januar 2013)

Steinschlag schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Morgen zu fahren!? Knapp unter Null, leichter Schneefall, gefrorener Matsch, was will man mehr?


 
Lust auf jeden Fall! Kann aber erst morgen sagen, ob es klappt.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## shmee (14. Januar 2013)

Bin leider auf Dienstreise und daher raus. Vlt. am Donnerstag, je nach Wetter.


----------



## DeRalle (14. Januar 2013)

Müsste morgen klappen, bin wieder mal dabei. 

Ich war auch gestern schon im 7GB unterwegs - die gefrorenen Pisten sind super! Sogar die Ofenkaulen waren problemlos fahrbar! Allerdings muss man überall auf die in Eis konservierten Spurrillen der MTB-Vorgänger aufpassen - fühlt sich tlw. an, als wenn man in eine Straßenbahnschiene fahren würde.

Bis moin!


----------



## NoJan (14. Januar 2013)

Würde ja gerne, aber meine Reverb hat neuerdings einen "SAG" (gibt also beim Draufsetzen ein paar Zentimeter nach). Hat jemand noch eine Sattelstütze mit 31.6 Durchmesser rumliegen, die er temporär nicht benötigt?


----------



## Freckles (14. Januar 2013)

NoJan schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne, aber meine Reverb hat neuerdings einen "SAG" (gibt also beim Draufsetzen ein paar Zentimeter nach). Hat jemand noch eine Sattelstütze mit 31.6 Durchmesser rumliegen, die er temporär nicht benötigt?



Er lebt, er lebt!! 

Haben wir bestimmt, sage heute Abend noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (14. Januar 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Er lebt, er lebt!!
> 
> Haben wir bestimmt, sage heute Abend noch mal Bescheid.



Na klar und wie! Zeit ist nur ein knappes Gut in der noch anhaltenden Klausur Phase.

Danke!


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2013)

na, sollten wir dir das nicht wert sein  ???

Vielleicht packt der Micha ja auch ein "Jan-Begrüßungs-Päckchen" in seinen Rucksack...?

Also dann bis morgen hoffe ich!

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Sechser (14. Januar 2013)

Dabei.

Angela/Micha: Da wir gerade bei Rucksackfüllung sind 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht morgen meine Brille mitbringen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Dabei.
> 
> Angela/Micha: Da wir gerade bei Rucksackfüllung sind
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht morgen meine Brille mitbringen?



Na ich weiß nicht ich glaube der ist schon zu voll.

@ Jan, wir haben zwei gekröpfte, sollen wir dir eine mitbringen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## NoJan (14. Januar 2013)

sehr gerne micha, bin etwas früher da


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2013)

Ich würde ja auch gerne Mitfahren, aber diese Woche klappt das leider nicht.


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2013)

Schade Jörg, du verpasst heute das Wintermärchen 

schönen gruß und bis die Tage
C.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Januar 2013)

Tja, das verpasse ich leider auch. Komme nicht rechtzeitig aus Kôln weg :-(


----------



## DeRalle (15. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade die Hiobsbotschaft bekommen, dass ich meinen Wagen erst morgen gegen Mittag aus der Werkstatt abholen kann (beim neue Scheibe einsetzen Rost unterm Rahmen festgestellt). Also nix ins 7GB fahren .
Fährt vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen jemand ins Wintermärchen?

VG, Ralf


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2013)

Hi Ralf,
schade schade...

Bin morgen und Do verplant ohne Bike 

grüße und bis nächste Woche dann
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich wäre morgen für eine Runde zu haben. Da ich frei habe am liebsten bei Tageslicht. 
  @DeRalle: Wann wolltest Du denn los?


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

an alle, die Breiberge sahen an einigen Stellen so aus

habe nicht alles alleine wegbekommen, also Vorsicht!


----------



## Trekki (15. Januar 2013)

wie sehen die Breiberge aus?


----------



## DeRalle (15. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wäre morgen für eine Runde zu haben. Da ich frei habe am liebsten bei Tageslicht.
> @_DeRalle_: Wann wolltest Du denn los?




Hallo BikeMike,

tut mir leid, in den Zeiten des Tageslichts muss ich leider arbeiten. Ich könnte ab 17:30h im 7GB startbereit sein. Geht das bei dir noch?

@ zett78: na das geht ja noch - solange nicht wieder dieser Durchgeknallte einen Draht spannt ...  Habe vorgestern die Durchfahrt rechts neben der Rosenau-Ruine freigeräumt, dort hatte der VVS jede Menge Geäst und Laub abgeladen. Jetzt kann man wieder problemlos diese geniale, steile Abfahrt erreichen!  

VG, Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Januar 2013)

Tour Heute: LEIDER GEIL

Hat das ein Spaß gemacht durch den frischen Schnee zu fahren

Danke an Alle.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Januar 2013)

Ich würde schon gerne mal wieder bei Tageslicht fahren wenn ich schon den ganzen Tag frei habe. Von daher wird das mit uns morgen leider nix. 

Am Freitag sah es an den Breibergen auch so aus, ich hatte allerdings das meiste weggeräumt. Scheint ja schnell wieder zugelegt worden zu sein.


----------



## Merlin (16. Januar 2013)

Was war das für ein toller Nightride gestern! Ein Snowride vom Feinsten!

Danke Carsten für die teilweise neuen Wege (und die alten Wege, die völlig neu aussahen...).


----------



## DeRalle (16. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich würde schon gerne mal wieder bei Tageslicht fahren wenn ich schon den ganzen Tag frei habe. Von daher wird das mit uns morgen leider nix.  ...



Kann ich gut verstehen, heute ist wirklich das absulute Wintertraumwetter ... und ich MUSS arbeiten ... 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Freckles (16. Januar 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was war das für ein toller Nightride gestern! Ein Snowride vom Feinsten!
> 
> Danke Carsten für die teilweise neuen Wege (und die alten Wege, die völlig neu aussahen...).



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Hat riesig Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Januar 2013)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen, heute ist wirklich das absulute Wintertraumwetter ... und ich MUSS arbeiten ...
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß!



Danke und ebenfalls viel Spaß heute Abend. 

Sag mal, hatten wir uns nicht vor langer Zeit mal mit unseren Alpinisten auf dem HCM Pfad getroffen? Ich hatte ja ein Foto von den beiden Rädern nebeneinander gemacht. Hatte mir natürlich den Namen nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Sechser (16. Januar 2013)

Gestern Abend: So muss der Winter sein!!!

Scheint auch so zu bleiben ...


----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2013)

Ach seit Ihr alle fies - bin ohne Rad auf einer Dienstreise und mir läuft beim lesen der Sabber aus dem Mund. Nehmt doch etwas Rücksicht auf einen armen trekki


----------



## zett78 (17. Januar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ach seit Ihr alle fies - bin ohne Rad auf einer Dienstreise und mir läuft beim lesen der Sabber aus dem Mund. Nehmt doch etwas Rücksicht auf einen armen trekki



Da kannst du doch wieder spazieren gehen und ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln 


Mal ne andere Frage:

Ist euch auch schon mal ein Biker auf einem weiß-blauen E-Bike der marke  Hibike aufgefallen? Der ist zuletzt häufiger am Rhein unterwegs, ggf.  auch im 7GB. 
Der hat uns schon mehrfach übelst geschnitten, als er mit eingeschaltetem Hilfsmotor überholte.
Scheint ein ganz toller Hecht zu sein!


----------



## Freckles (17. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Da kannst du doch wieder spazieren gehen und ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln
> 
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> ...



Letztens hat uns mal einer im NGT (beim Wandern) "auseinander gesprengt" als er dahoch geflogen kam. Ich glaube es war ein Haibike....


----------



## zett78 (17. Januar 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Letztens hat uns mal einer im NGT (beim Wandern) "auseinander gesprengt" als er dahoch geflogen kam. Ich glaube es war ein Haibike....



kann ja meinetwegen auch mit Atomantrieb fahren, aber dieses Verhalten ist unmöglich.
Blut Svente hatte ihn auch mal zur Rede gestellt, aber der hat die Zähne nicht auseinander bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> kann ja meinetwegen auch mit Atomantrieb fahren, aber dieses Verhalten ist unmöglich.
> Blut Svente hatte ihn auch mal zur Rede gestellt, aber der hat die Zähne nicht auseinander bekommen.


 
... für einen HAI recht ungewöhnlich ...


----------



## DeRalle (19. Januar 2013)

Fährt heute (Samstag) noch jemand ins 7GB? Wollte so gegen 14:30 vom NGT aus starten, wäre aber zeitlich flexibel.

VG, Ralf


----------



## DeRalle (19. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hatten wir uns nicht vor langer Zeit mal mit unseren Alpinisten auf dem HCM Pfad getroffen? Ich hatte ja ein Foto von den beiden Rädern nebeneinander gemacht. Hatte mir natürlich den Namen nicht gemerkt.



Ähhh ... das könnte gut sein - ich war 2010/2011 öfter mal dort.


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

Termin für morgen, nochmal ein wenig im Schnee spielen 

Dienstags-Termin

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (21. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für morgen, nochmal ein wenig im Schnee spielen
> 
> Dienstags-Termin
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider erst einmal raus was Spielen im Schnee angeht 

Hab' zwei tolle Tage mit Bike im Schnee verbracht und mich dann gestern Abend direkt vor der Haustüre ohne Bike hingelegt......  Ergebnis: dicke Prellung im Knie und heute Nachmittag einen Termin beim Orthopäden um zu schauen, ob sonst noch was ist. So ein Sch.....!!!!!! 

Ich sollte einfach nicht mehr ohne mein Bike vor die Türe gehen.....

Euch viel Spass!

Gruss,
Melli, traurig aus dem Fenster guckend


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2013)

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, gute Besserung Melli!


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich bin leider erst einmal raus was Spielen im Schnee angeht
> 
> Hab' zwei tolle Tage mit Bike im Schnee verbracht und mich dann gestern Abend direkt vor der Haustüre ohne Bike hingelegt......  Ergebnis: dicke Prellung im Knie und heute Nachmittag einen Termin beim Orthopäden um zu schauen, ob sonst noch was ist. So ein Sch.....!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ach Melanie, 
und das, wo das neue Radel endlich fertig ist 

So ein Sch.... 

Dann mal Daumen drücken, dass du mit Prellung o.ä. davongekommen bist!

grüße und gute Besserung!
C.


----------



## surftigresa (21. Januar 2013)

Danke Euch!

Das neue Bike ist ja schon wieder kaputt (Kettenführung abgerissen)  und momentan kann ich noch nicht mal zu ihm hinkrabbeln um es wieder heile zu machen....


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

ups, 
hattest du so einen festen Antritt???

Was ist denn verbaut? So eine kleine Bionicon oder was dickes?

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (21. Januar 2013)

Jaja, wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten....

Die kleine Bionicon....

Das Problem ist, dass das beim Schalten vom mittleren auf das kleine Kettenblatt schon mal die Kette hochgezogen wird (das was eigentlich passiert, wenn das kleine Kettenblatt durch ist und man das Rad schön eingeschlammt hat). Das hat der armen Kettenführung dann irgendwann keinen Spass mehr gemacht 

Das Ritzel ist neu und die Kette hat schon ca. 800km gefahren. Ich hoffe, es liegt daran und die beiden werden doch noch irgendwann Freunde.....

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

ei ei ei...

Bionicon 1 gibt es bei H&S recht günstig. 

Kauf dir bitte direkt eine neue Kette dazu 

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (21. Januar 2013)

Willst Du damit etwas sagen, die beiden werden keine Freunde mehr


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

Hi,
bei Kosten von 15â¬ fÃ¼r eine neue Kette kannst du die ruhig neu kaufen. Kommt dich gÃ¼nstiger als eine neue KeFÃ¼ 

Kannst ja nach 800km Laufleistung der Ritzel die alte Kette als 2. Kette in deinen 3er Wechselrhythmus mit einbauen...

grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## NoJan (21. Januar 2013)

Passiert bei einer richtigen Kettenführung auch nicht, bei nem Kettenspanner, wie bei der Bionicon schon


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2013)

Melli, gute Besserung Euch beiden


----------



## Freckles (21. Januar 2013)

NoJan schrieb:


> Passiert bei einer richtigen Kettenführung auch nicht, bei nem Kettenspanner, wie bei der Bionicon schon



Stimmt nicht so ganz, ist mir schon häufiger passiert, trotz "richtiger" Kettenführung .

Bin für morgen raus, da auf 1. Hilfe Kurs ....


----------



## surftigresa (22. Januar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Melli, gute Besserung Euch beiden



Danke! Gestern der Tag auf der Coach hat mir eigentlich schon gereicht..... so langsam will ich mich wieder bewegen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeRalle (22. Januar 2013)

Sooo, heute müsste es wieder passen, bin zur Tour dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch raus, euch viel Spass

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (22. Januar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus, euch viel Spass
> 
> Grüße Micha



Na da verpasse ich ja wenigstens nicht auch noch eine Rucksackentleerung 

Viel Spass im Schnee!


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2013)

Hi Mel,
ich fahre morgen zum Bikebahnhof 

Soll ich dir was mitbringen? Dann kannst du zu Hause ja wenigstens am Rad schrauben... Oder (m)ein Rad putzen 

grüße 
C.

P.S. Micha/Angela/Chris: schade, dass es heut nicht klappt, jemand am So Richtung Ahr unterwegs? Wetter soll ja halbwegs werden. 

Sa morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich eine Runde in Hennef drehen, muß wg. der Kiddies dahin. HoChi im Schnee könnte eine interessante Erfahrung werden?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Januar 2013)

Ahr hört sich gut an, ich denke wir sind dabei. Was heißt bei dir Samstag morgen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2013)

Samstag morgen heißt, ich muß um drei geduscht in Hennef stehen... müßte man so um zehn Uhr los, wird bei deinem "Nachtprogramm" eher schwierig, oder?

Sonntag wie beim letzten Mal, 4h reicht bei den Temperaturen eigentlich, brrr, und für die TT-Tour wird es wohl eher wieder zu spät...

C.


----------



## surftigresa (22. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Mel,
> ich fahre morgen zum Bikebahnhof
> 
> Soll ich dir was mitbringen? Dann kannst du zu Hause ja wenigstens am Rad schrauben... Oder (m)ein Rad putzen



Danke, aber ich glaube die Bionicon kann man noch mal hinbekommen. Momentan reicht es auch noch nicht mal zum Schrauben..... Sitze wortwörtlich auf der Couch fest 



sun909 schrieb:


> grüße
> C.
> 
> P.S. Micha/Angela/Chris: schade, dass es heut nicht klappt, jemand am So Richtung Ahr unterwegs? Wetter soll ja halbwegs werden.
> ...



... aber ich bin ja nur bis Freitag krank geschrieben  dann heisst ja dann wohl, dass ich ab Samstag wieder gesund bin


----------



## Merlin (22. Januar 2013)

So, hier ein kurzes Feedback von den "Abkürzern". Alle sind heile runter gekommen und ich muss sagen: War das ein Spaß! Lange nicht mehr so "kontrolliert unkontrolliert" den Berg runtergerutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeRalle (22. Januar 2013)

Die lange Runde ging noch halb um den Ölberg rum, incl. eine gerissene Kette reparieren und kurz noch meine verlorene Brille suchen.  

Es war eine absolut klasse Tour mit schwierigem Untergrund. Danke an den Guide und an alle, die mitgerutscht sind! 

VG, Ralf

P.S.: hat zufällig jemand eine weiße Brille mit klaren, verspiegelten Gläsern gefunden?


----------



## Sechser (22. Januar 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, hier ein kurzes Feedback von den "Abkürzern". Alle sind heile runter gekommen und ich muss sagen: War das ein Spaß! Lange nicht mehr so "kontrolliert unkontrolliert" den Berg runtergerutscht...



Was er sagen möchte: Wir haben die Stelle gefunden, an der es wieder bergab geht. Wenn du willst, zeigen wir sie Dir nächste Woche ... 

 Allererste Sahne heute !!!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (23. Januar 2013)

noch ne Einladung für Sa: Kurven kratzen statt Eiskratzen: hier


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern um 19.30 endlich Feierabend hatte, bin ich ganz alleine  durch den Kottenforst nach hause gefahren.
Hab mich auch tatsächlich verfahren, aber bei Nacht und Schnee sieht alles gleich aus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Januar 2013)

An alle Panzerkacker,für Diez ist die Nennung nun online. Man kann nur noch einzeln nennen. Also ran an den Speck.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Dart (24. Januar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> An alle Panzerkacker,für Diez ist die Nennung nun online. Man kann nur noch einzeln nennen. Also ran an den Speck.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Done


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> noch ne Einladung für Sa: Kurven kratzen statt Eiskratzen: hier



Hallo Wolfgang,
hast du die Uhrzeit noch geändert  Zuerst stand da 21.00 Uhr, ich dachte an einen schönen Nightride... Ist mir aber zu früh, das passt mit meiner Anreise und sozialverträglichem Aufstehen nicht zusammen 

@all: Sonntag scheint Wettermäßig ja eher feucht zu werden 
Von daher ist der Ahrtrip eher gestorben.

Für nächste Woche sieht es auch schlecht aus diesbezüglich... Montag ist eigentlich verplant, der Rest der Woche wird ja grausig, Regen Regen Regen, bäh....

Von daher denke ich nix mit fahren. 

schönes WE
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Januar 2013)

Spontan jemand ab 14 Uhr Venusberg, KoFo, Melbtal?


----------



## zett78 (25. Januar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Spontan jemand ab 14 Uhr Venusberg, KoFo, Melbtal?



Bin mit dem Rad, aber zu viel zu tun 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2013)

So,
diese Woche scheint ja Montag der einzig trockene Tag bleiben zu wollen 

Aktuell sieht es nächste Woche auch eher bescheiden aus, hoffe der Wettergott spart sich als echter Kölner die Sonne für Karneval auf 

Ansonsten würde ich es nächste Woche Dienstag nochmals probieren wollen, ist der einzige Tag, der bei mir möglich ist. 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. Januar 2013)

Dienstag habe ich leider "Spätschicht" :kotz::kotz::kotz:

Aber dafür die Sonne für Karneval schon fest gebucht 

Nur noch 1 Woche!!!!!


----------



## DeRalle (1. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten würde ich es nächste Woche Dienstag nochmals probieren wollen, ist der einzige Tag, der bei mir möglich ist.



Der Dienstag ist bei mir ebenfalls fest eingeplant ... aber die Vorhersage sieht wirklich mies aus ... Schlammschlacht ...


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2013)

Moin,
wie ist denn eure Tendenz so für morgen?

Fahren oder nicht fahren? 

Vischelfaktor 5 schätze ich gerade mal...

grüße
C.


----------



## DeRalle (4. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie ist denn eure Tendenz so für morgen?
> 
> Fahren oder nicht fahren?


Hier in Bonn regnet es seit vorgestern am Stück durch. Für morgen gilt die gleiche Vorhersage. Bei mir also lieber nicht fahren.


----------



## Trekki (4. Februar 2013)

Gestern, im Vischeltal ging doch. Nur 3 der 5 Mitfahrer haben geflucht.


----------



## Sechser (4. Februar 2013)

Ich muss diese Woche noch Erkältungspause machen.


----------



## surftigresa (4. Februar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Gestern, im Vischeltal ging doch. Nur 3 der 5 Mitfahrer haben geflucht.


 
die anderen hatten wahrscheinlich den Mund voll Schlamm und konnten sich nicht bemerkbar machen


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2013)

Ich fand es gestern in 7-geb gar nicht so schlimm. Da hat es übrigens auch nicht geregnet ( also fast) Wir sind trocken durchgekommen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (4. Februar 2013)

Und? Gefällt dem Patrick sein neues Rad?

Wäre übrigens morgen durchaus auch geneigt ne Runde zu drehen.



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich fand es gestern in 7-geb gar nicht so schlimm. Da hat es übrigens auch nicht geregnet ( also fast) Wir sind trocken durchgekommen.
> 
> Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2013)

Tja, so wirklich ambitioniert scheint die Runde ja nicht zu sein...

Dann morgen halt Alternativsportarten 

grüße
C

EDIT: sorry Chris, haben wir quasi gleichzeitig geschrieben. Ich entscheide nach Wetter morgen früh, ob ich das Radel einpacke...


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2013)

Ja hat ifallen. Fährt sich ganz gut. Ich wäre dabei wenn es nich aus Eimern regnet.

Grüße

Ps. Chris lies doch mal deine PN!


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2013)

Kurz zur Info: Mein Radel ist heut daheim geblieben...

Wünsche euch schöne Karnevalstage, feiert nicht zu heftig  

Nächsten Mittwoch geht es dann weiter, ok?

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (5. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kurz zur Info: Mein Radel ist heut daheim geblieben...
> 
> Wünsche euch schöne Karnevalstage, feiert nicht zu heftig
> 
> ...


 
Wenn wir zu heftig feiern, liegt das immer nur an Dir 

Mittwoch: gerne!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## VonBirne (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn ih das richtig sehe, würden sich heute zwei, drei Leute finden, die heute nen bisschen radeln wollen. Im Anfängertreff hatte sich auch jemand gemeldet, der heute fahren will, also sollen wir Ort und Zeit festmachen, falls es nicht regnen sollte? Es war eben ja auch das ein oder andere Mal sonnig  Falls es in Strömen regnet, können wir ja immernoch absagen.


----------



## shmee (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich schau um ca. 17:30 mal aufs Regenradar und melde mich dann hier noch mal. Aktuell sieht es westlich von uns aber eher ungemütlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (5. Februar 2013)

Also soweit ich sehen kann, könnte es trocken bleiben? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## VonBirne (5. Februar 2013)

Ich komme mit.


----------



## shmee (5. Februar 2013)

oki, dann packe ich mal meine 7 sachen und versuch um 18:30 am P&R in Ramersdorf zu sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter euch.
Bin noch 1,5 Stunden mit Arbeit beschäftigt.
Lg.Barbara


----------



## VonBirne (5. Februar 2013)

Ok, ich hoffe ich finde das


----------



## kurvenkratzer (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hier gibt es viel Matsch mit langschläfertauglicher Anfangszeit.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## DeRalle (10. Februar 2013)

Interessante Infos zum Reifenrollwiderstand:


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Februar 2013)

interessante Tabelle; von wann bzw. aus welchen Heft?


----------



## DeRalle (11. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> interessante Tabelle; von wann bzw. aus welchen Heft?


Die Tabelle ist aus der "bike", Heft 01/2013


----------



## Trekki (11. Februar 2013)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VonBirne (11. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr morgen mittags wenn es hell ist.. wenn es trocken ist auf jeden Fall.. hab bis jetzt noch keine vernünftige Beleuchtung


----------



## Trekki (11. Februar 2013)

Ja VonBirne, ich meinte natürlich um 18.30h von Ramersdorf aus. Licht ist notwendig.

-trekki


----------



## Steinschlag (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn meine Arbeit es zulässt bin ich dabei. Ich müsste kurzfristig zu- oder absagen...


----------



## surftigresa (12. Februar 2013)

Nönö heute nicht. Bin froh, es irgendwie bis zur Arbeit geschafft zu haben...


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2013)

Moin,
bin krank und die Woche damit raus ((

euch viel Spaß!
grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung Euch beiden.


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2013)

bedankt  !


----------



## surftigresa (12. Februar 2013)

Danke! Hat schon geholfen  
  @Carsten,
ich hoffe, es hat Dich nicht schlimmer erwischt!
Gute Besserung.


----------



## DeRalle (12. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist z.Z. Ladenrenovierung angesagt, ich bin für heute leider auch raus. Gute Besserung an alle, die es betrifft - vor allem für die Karnevalsgeschädigten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Februar 2013)

Von mir aus auch gute besserung Carsten.

Eigentlich müßt Ihr heute fahren. Habe meine Runde eben gedreht. Und muß sagen, es ist im moment einfach klasse im 7.Gebirge.

An Die die fahren: viiieeelll spaß.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Steinschlag (12. Februar 2013)

Bin raus... Arbeit... Viel Spaß!


----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2013)

Alleine mag ich nicht. Bin dann bei den Nachtbikern dabei


----------



## Merlin (12. Februar 2013)

Carsten, was hast'de gemacht? Am Samstag warst du doch noch fit... 

Naja, gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2013)

Ich zitire mal Melli


surftigresa schrieb:


> Der Höhepunkt des WPs naht!!!!! Wochenlang hat das Team "Normal ist anders" sich gewissenhaft auf diesen Tag vorbereitet:
> 
> Die SAU-Tour steht bevor
> (SonnenAuf- bis -Untergangs-Tour für die Unwissenden )
> ...


----------



## DeRalle (24. Februar 2013)

"SAU"-Tour klingt gut. Stellt doch mal die Streckenplanung rein, je nach Wetterlage und erforderlicher Fitness bin ich gerne dabei.   VG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. Februar 2013)

Eine wirkliche Streckenplanung gibt es nicht.

Den Sonnenaufgang wollen wir auf dem Rodderberg geniessen, dann über Eifel/Ahrtal bis Bad Breisig. Auf der anderen Rheinseite in der Abendsonne zurück und irgendwo im 7GB den Sonnenuntergang bestaunen. Alles andere wird spontan entschieden.

Was anderes:

Wie sieht es denn am Dienstag mal wieder mit einer Runde aus? Soll trocken von oben bleiben!!!!!


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2013)

Erforderliche Fitness ist einfach: die Geschwindigkeit and Technikanspruch ist niedrig. Ich schätze wir werden ca. 6h im Sattel und 6h Pause haben. Plus/Minus nach Wetter, Mitfahrern, Gemütlichkeit der Pausenstelle etc.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2013)

...Vorjahr: >8h Fahrzeit, 100km, 1700HM  ...

Muß mal schaun, ob ich die ganze Strecke mitfahre, bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit und drei Wochen nicht auf dem Radel gewesen...

Mal hoffen, dass das Wetter passt!

Morgen hüte ich noch das Bett, bin ich nicht am Start. 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Dart (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr SAU-Fahrer,

wir möchten auch gerne wieder mitfahren. Auf jedem Fall werden wir zum Start dabei sein.

Im Prinzip gilt für mich das gleiche wie für Carsten: seit Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen und immer noch eine Erkältung am Hals. Die konditionellen Voraussetzungen sind im Moment mehr als bescheiden.

Gruß


----------



## surftigresa (25. Februar 2013)

Supi!!!!

Dann mal schnell zur Anmeldung! Machen wir halt ne Reharunde ;-)

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> eine wirkliche streckenplanung gibt es nicht.
> 
> Den sonnenaufgang wollen wir auf dem rodderberg geniessen, dann über eifel/ahrtal bis bad breisig. Auf der anderen rheinseite in der abendsonne zurück und irgendwo im 7gb den sonnenuntergang bestaunen. Alles andere wird spontan entschieden.
> 
> ...



ich


----------



## Trekki (25. Februar 2013)

was ich?


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich sich auf heute bezieht, habe ich es zu spät gesehen 

Deshalb ist das Bike nicht im Auto...

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn ich sich auf heute bezieht, habe ich es zu spät gesehen
> 
> Deshalb ist das Bike nicht im Auto...
> 
> ...



Dann werde ich direkt nach der Arbeit fahren. Muß auf jeden Fall mal wieder was tun.


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ich



Und Sonntag? Bist du dabei? Würd mich freuen 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und Sonntag? Bist du dabei? Würd mich freuen
> 
> grüße
> C.



ich mich auch aber ich bin nicht dabei habe den Patrick. Wir sehen uns aber da ihr ja bei uns Frühstückt.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2013)

na. das ist ja wenigstens etwas 

Dann aber diesmal mit Helm bitte!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. Februar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann werde ich direkt nach der Arbeit fahren. Muß auf jeden Fall mal wieder was tun.



Ich auch, fahre auch von der Arbeit ins 7GB. Wir können uns ja Treffen. Info dann per Handy.  @melli kannst ja mit mir fahren.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2013)

So, Kinners, noch 6x schlafen und dann kommt was neues in der Dienstagsrunde auf euch zu


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Kinners, noch 6x schlafen und dann kommt was neues in der Dienstagsrunde auf euch zu




äääääääääääääääääääää muß ich mir Sorgen machen??????????????


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2013)

du immer


----------



## Freckles (27. Februar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> äääääääääääääääääääää muß ich mir Sorgen machen??????????????



Ja, du wirst Bunker, Breiberge, WB, Drachenfels und was mir sonst noch einfällt HOCH geschickt


----------



## Sechser (27. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Kinners, noch 6x schlafen und dann kommt was neues in der Dienstagsrunde auf euch zu



Hach, ich bin ja so gespannt! 
Endlich mal wieder radfahren  und dann auch noch mit Überrasschung!!!


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja, du wirst Bunker, Breiberge, WB, Drachenfels und was mir sonst noch einfällt HOCH geschickt


Das haben Tischi und ich mal geführt. Das gab gemotze!

Hier möchte ich auch Werbung für die SAU-Tour am kommenden Sonntag machen. Für die Weicheier sind noch Einstiegspunkte hinzu gekommen. Die haben dann nur noch eine SU-Tour.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (27. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Supi!!!!
> 
> Dann mal schnell zur Anmeldung! *Machen wir halt ne Reharunde* ;-)
> 
> ...



Na gut, Reharunde = laaaangsam , das trau ich mir dann auch eine Weile zu. Falls es nicht Kindsköpfe regnet, bin ich beim Start dabei. 
Gruß
Anja


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das haben Tischi und ich mal geführt. Das gab gemotze!
> 
> Hier möchte ich auch Werbung für die SAU-Tour am kommenden Sonntag machen. Für die Weicheier sind noch Einstiegspunkte hinzu gekommen. Die haben dann nur noch eine SU-Tour.
> 
> -trekki



Einstiegspunkte:



Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Einstiegspunkt1 9h Bäckerei Panzer
> 
> Einstiegspunkt2 11h Bahnhof Heimersheim - um 10.58h kommt der Zug aus Bonn
> ...


----------



## Freckles (28. Februar 2013)

Und da das Wetter erst mal trocken bleibt hier der Dienstagstermin für nächste Woche. Dann mal wieder ab KöWi.


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2013)

...aber nur, wenn der Micha allein die Trails HOCHfahren muß ...

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...aber nur, wenn der Micha allein die Trails HOCHfahren muß ...
> 
> grüße
> C.



Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand am Samstag Lust auf eine flowige Runde im Ahrtal? Ab 12:00 so ca. drei Stündchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr



Wer die genannten Wege hochfahren will, braucht keine Freunde... 

nur eine weiße Jacke mit Rückenverschluß 

Bis So!

 @Melanie: nö, hab Schulung morgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wer die genannten Wege hochfahren will, braucht keine Freunde...
> 
> nur eine weiße Jacke mit Rückenverschluß
> 
> ...



Du meinst wohl orange Jacke


----------



## zett78 (1. März 2013)

Die Stadtwerke fahren da aber nicht hoch, und von den anderen in orange nur der John


----------



## Freckles (1. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Die Stadtwerke fahren da aber nicht hoch, und von den anderen in orange nur der John



... und Onkel Tissi


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2013)

...den können sie auch direkt einpacken 

Sage nur Rheinsteig vor zwei Jahren, grummel grummel...


----------



## zett78 (1. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...den können sie auch direkt einpacken
> 
> Sage nur Rheinsteig vor zwei Jahren, grummel grummel...



ist der euch zu schnell?


----------



## surftigresa (1. März 2013)

Sagen wir es so.... wenn man schon seit weit vor Sonnenaufgang auf dem Rad sass und dann irgendwann spät Nachmittag ein ausgeruhter Tischi dazu kommt und einen die Trails hochjagt....

.... so etwas bleibt für immer in Erinnerung....


----------



## zett78 (1. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so.... wenn man schon seit weit vor Sonnenaufgang auf dem Rad sass und dann irgendwann spät Nachmittag ein ausgeruhter Tischi dazu kommt und einen die Trails hochjagt....
> 
> .... so etwas bleibt für immer in Erinnerung....



so kenne ich ihn, immer vorne weg


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2013)

ja ja, aber falsch rum... Trail hoch anstatt runter 

Selten den Daywalker so fertig gesehen, wie an dem Abend, tsss...


----------



## zett78 (1. März 2013)

Er fährt aber auch recht zügig runter, und das mit nicht viel Federweg.
Komme ja selber regelmäßig in den Genuß mit ihm trainieren zu können.
Aber der Einstieg im Verlaufe des Tages und dann noch Tempo machen, dass ist natürlich gemein 
Schönes WE auf dem Rad, Wetter soll ja mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (1. März 2013)

um das mal klar zu stellen der ONKEL TISSI kam vom Poison-Cup-rennen und wollte sich was die Beine lockern. 
PS wer son kranken scheis macht und nachher rumheult is ne pussy!


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2013)

ts, ts, mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2013)

So ist es halt bei uns im Rheinland, jeder Jeck ist anders. Verrückt sind wir alle - nur in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen.

Hier ein Teil der Verpflegungsstation





Aber nur für die, deren Verrückt-Ausprägung eine SAU [1] oder SU [2] Tour ermöglichen.

-trekki


[1] Sollte bekannt sein
[2] SonnenUntergang


----------



## AnjaR (2. März 2013)

Mensch John,
wenn das alles in Dein Rucksack passt, kanns Du doch bestimmt auch noch meine Regensachen, Wechselklamotten, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch und diversen anderen Utensilien mit einpacken. Dann kann ich meinen Rucksack zu Hause lassen und fahre etwas beschwingter.


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2013)

Du kennst doch bestimmt den Pelikan Pelle, der Vogelfreund von Petzi: dort passt alles in den Schnabel. Dort habe ich mir Ideen geholt. Lass Dich morgen überraschen, so wie Petzi auch immer überrascht ist was Pelle hervorzaubert.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2013)

uih,
die Sonne lässt die Temperaturen steigen, wird morgen dann ja eine große Truppe 

Oder auch: Ehre dem, dem Ehre gebühret.

(5 in das Phrasenschwein, jaja.... )

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2013)

Da ich heute so fleissig war, darf ich morgen die Sonne geniessen 

Ich wollte um 16:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental zum Warmup starten. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit und verhindert, dass ich verloren gehe?!?!?!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2013)

Nö, aber wir finden dich schon oder das, was von dir übrig ist.


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2013)

Danke, sehr beruhigend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. März 2013)

Na komm, sei froh. Bei den Tomburgern wärst du an Ort und Stelle verscharrt worden, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2013)

Na ja, ihr findet mich...... Und dann???


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2013)

...kommen die Brötchen aus dem Rucksack und du rein, ist doch klar!


----------



## jo_hh (4. März 2013)

Aloha zusammen, hab mich gerade auch mal zum Mitfahren eingetragen. Könnte mir evtl. noch jemand beim Startpunkt aushelfen - wo genau trefft Ihr Euch? Bin leider mehr oder weniger blond und von woanders...


----------



## Dart (4. März 2013)

jo_hh schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen, hab mich gerade auch mal zum Mitfahren eingetragen. Könnte mir evtl. noch jemand beim Startpunkt aushelfen - wo genau trefft Ihr Euch? Bin leider mehr oder weniger blond und von woanders...



Hier findest Du den Treffpunkt am Einstieg zum Nachtigallental:
Klick

Grüße


----------



## jo_hh (4. März 2013)

Perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...kommen die Brötchen aus dem Rucksack und du rein, ist doch klar!



Tom, Tom, Tom bevor du solche Aussagen machst solltest du mit dem Rucksackträger mal sprechen. Oder bringst du die Brötchen heute mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da ich heute so fleissig war, darf ich morgen die Sonne geniessen
> 
> Ich wollte um 16:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental zum Warmup starten. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit und verhindert, dass ich verloren gehe?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Rad bist du denn da? Ich würde dann mit dir etwas teschnicher fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (5. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mit welchem Rad bist du denn da? Ich würde dann mit dir etwas teschnicher fahren.


 
Bei dem Schlamm darf nur das Hardtail vor die Türe 
Aber technisch fahre ich damit alles. Nur nicht gerne schnell und ruppig....

16:00 Uhr Nachtigallental?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bei dem Schlamm darf nur das Hardtail vor die Türe
> Aber technisch fahre ich damit alles. Nur nicht gerne schnell und ruppig....
> 
> 16:00 Uhr Nachtigallental?
> ...



Also nicht "bunkern" 

Ggf. bin ich ab 1700 Uhr dort, vielleicht auch eine halbe Stunde früher. 

Auch mit HT und Wasserstation im Auto bei dem Wetter, bäh 

melde mich dann per Tel bei euch. 

grüße und bis nachher
C.


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. März 2013)

Tach,
das Wetter ist ja quasi wie auf Teneriffa. Da werde ich heute auch vor die Tür gehen (Gruppenzwang?Herdentrieb?). 18:30 NGT werd ich nicht hinkriegen aber vielleicht seh ich ja ein paar von Euch noch irgendwo im Wald. 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2013)

Den Helge gibt´s noch 

Dachte schon, du wärest verschollen...

Klingel mal an, wenn du losfährst, dann können wir dir Hinweise geben, wo du die Lampen im Wald tanzen siehst!

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Also nicht "bunkern"
> 
> Ggf. bin ich ab 1700 Uhr dort, vielleicht auch eine halbe Stunde früher.
> 
> ...



Gut, gut dann komme ich auch mit dem HT. Machen wir es eben flowig. haue mir jetzt noch ein stündchen aufs Ohr. Bis später.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. März 2013)

Melde mich ab!

Mich hat es erwischt. Bin krank und werde diese Woche kein Rad fahren können. Und das bei dem Wetter

Viel Spaß heute abend.

Gruß die Schnupfennase


----------



## Freckles (5. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Melde mich ab!
> 
> Mich hat es erwischt. Bin krank und werde diese Woche kein Rad fahren können. Und das bei dem Wetter
> 
> ...



Oh nein, du Armer! Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Sechser (5. März 2013)

Ich werde um 6 unter der Südbrücke (Beuel) stehen. 
Möchte jemand zusteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_hh (5. März 2013)

Klingt gut, bin um 6 bzw. kurz vorher unter der Brücke. Falls nicht, bitte nicht warten, dann wurde es zu eng u. ich fahr direkt.

Grüße Joachim


----------



## DeRalle (5. März 2013)

Mist, hat leider heute doch nicht geklappt. Musste länger arbeiten. Grrrr


----------



## Sechser (5. März 2013)

Hm, das war ja mal eine gelungenge Tourabbrecherkombination:
Einer, der nicht bergauf fahren kann, weil er nicht schalten kann und einer der nicht bergab fahren kann, weil er nur noch eine Bremse hat ...

Naja, aber die beiden Superhelden Single-Speed-Man und Single-Brake-Man haben sich dennoch wagemutig den Weg durchs Dunkel gebahnt (obwohl keiner von beiden den Weg kannte) und sind wohlbehalten am Ausgangspunkt angelangt.

ps. Ralf, nächstes Mal machen wir das aber erst nach der Rucksackleerung!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (5. März 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> ps. Ralf, nächstes Mal machen wir das aber erst nach der Rucksackleerung!!!



Verdammt! 
Dadran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht!
Nächstes Mal fahr' ich weiter - und wenn ich auf'm großen Blatt die Berge hoch muss


----------



## Dart (5. März 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> ps. Ralf, nächstes Mal machen wir das aber erst nach der Rucksackleerung!!!



Na, da können wir Euch aber trösten, heute war ausnamsweise mal nichts drin.


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2013)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern Abend! 

Die Gruppe wurde zwar à la 10 kleine Negerlein immer kleiner, aber zum Schluss waren wir immerhin noch zu 6 (4)!

Ihr beiden Supermen, sorry, dass ich gar nicht mitbekommen habe, dass ihr fott wart .... 

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahren und vor allem an Carsten für deine Unterstützung und Backguiding!! (hab ich gestern ganz vergessen ....)

Bis bald im Wald,
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (6. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für's Guiden! 

Sehr schöne Tour, wenn auch leider wieder mit viel SAU....  Aber ich habe wieder einen neuen Trail kennen gelernt. Und der war wirklich neu für mich!!!!!!

Und das Warm-up sogar in kurzer Hose. Frühling!!!!! 
(das mit dem Frühling habe ich dann im Auto leider noch ganz drastisch gemerkt.... Sch***** Heuschnupfen ist auch wieder da )
  @Thomas,
gute Besserung!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2013)

Ja Ja, da hat der Tom wilde Versprechungen gemacht  

Und dann gab es zumindest an der Löwenburg doch noch eine kleine Rucksackleerung, wenn auch nur als Talisman für dat Angela. Und ihr erfolgreiches erstes "offizielles" Guiding, torööö!

Lustiges Trüppchen, hohe Pannenquote, nur 40% im Ziel, würde sagen, ein erfolgreicher Abend 

Besten Dank für die schöne Tour, Grüße an die lustigen Mitfahrer und die kranken Nichtmitfahrer;  bis die Tage für den Rest!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. März 2013)

Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit am Samstag so ab 13 Uhr mit in die Eifel zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. März 2013)

Ja war schön gestern, zu der Ausfallquote würde ich sagen: Angela hatte bestimmt das TT-Trikot an

Grüße Micha


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit am Samstag so ab 13 Uhr mit in die Eifel zu kommen?



Wohin, oh Perle der Bäckerkunst?! Ein Kleinkindergeburtstag ist noch in Vollendung entstehend....


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wohin, oh Perle der Bäckerkunst?! Ein Kleinkindergeburtstag ist noch in Vollendung entstehend....



Die Perle der Bäckerkunst lässt ausrichten, dass sie am Tor des Teufels wandeln will .....


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Die Perle der Bäckerkunst lässt ausrichten, dass sie am Tor des Teufels wandeln will .....



Oh hoch geschätzte Perle, nicht dass ich einer Antwort würdig wäre - bin aber am ANDEREN Ende von Colonia... ich muss warpen... DAS Tor des Teufels, er fordert sein Schicksal heraus (hat doch meines Wissen nach keine Gabel - ich google mal "biken ohne Gabel"....) Wir schauen mal dass wir die zusammengemauschelte Familienmatrix inne Filthies treiben, da herrscht für jeden Könnensfaktor viel Spass (bis zum Yakmelken...)
...tolles Catering Eurerseits für die SAU-Truppe, wir ziehen den Hut (äh, Helm...)


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit am Samstag so ab 13 Uhr mit in die Eifel zu kommen?



Hi Micha,
wo willst du denn hin?

Mache das ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig 

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (7. März 2013)

Hi Carsten,
Gugst du, hatte die Perle doch schon geschrieben :



sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> wo willst du denn hin?





Freckles schrieb:


> Die Perle der Bäckerkunst lässt ausrichten, dass sie am Tor des Teufels wandeln will .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (7. März 2013)

Der Carsten braucht einfach, nüchteren und klare Aussagen... mit so geschwollenen Worten kann er nichts anfangen...


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2013)

wat weiß denn ich wo in der Eifel irgendwelche Teufelstore sind???

Hab ich Löcher in den Händen???


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hab ich Löcher in den Händen???



Na ich weiß nicht.

Unsere klassiker Runde wollte ich drehen. Erst schwarz, dann Teufel dann vielleicht noch Steinerb.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2013)

Ah, Eifel=Ahr  bedankt. Kann ich die Nägel ja wieder rausziehen 

Dann sollte es trocken sein. Ich beobachte die Lage und melde mich morgen bei dir, ok?


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2013)

Ok mach das. Laut WDR2 soll es Samstag noch recht trocken sein.

Wir könnten uns dann auf dem Rückweg noch um Mirja´s Schaltung kümmern.


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2013)

Moin,
WE war ja eher mieses Wetter 

Für Mi bin ich eher raus, kränkele wieder ein wenig und da mag ich nicht unbedingt fest planen, obwohl ja gutes Wetter angesagt ist... Der Schnee stört halt ein wenig, hehe.

grüße
C.


----------



## DeRalle (11. März 2013)

Morgen und übermorgen soll es mehr oder weniger weiterschneien ... brrr  ... ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING !!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. März 2013)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Morgen und übermorgen soll es mehr oder weniger weiterschneien ... brrr  ... ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING !!



wer nicht


----------



## Sechser (11. März 2013)

Dann ich ja in Ruhe auf meine neuen Bremsbeläge warten ohne hier etwas zu verpassen ...


----------



## surftigresa (11. März 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Dann ich ja in Ruhe auf meine neuen Bremsbeläge warten ohne hier etwas zu verpassen ...



Da war doch nicht etwa doch nichts mehr drauf  die waren doch noch neu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (11. März 2013)

Jaja, wer den Schaden hat ... 

Zum Glück waren die vorne noch neu, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich Konfuzius vorfahren lassen und wäre zu Fuß bergab zum Rhein hinunter marschiert.
Aber hinten hat es mir tatsächlich einen Belag vom Träger gerissen  daher auch dieses verdächtige Metall-auf-Metall-Geräusch und dieses schöne Schleifmuster auf der Trägerplatte ...


----------



## Dart (12. März 2013)

Habe mal einen Termin für Morgen im Siebengebirge eingetragen: 

Guckst Du

Tempo wird nicht hoch sein.
  @Jerry: Welche Bremsen hast Du denn? Ich habe Elxir und Formula K18 Beläge zu Hause. Falls die passen, kann man die noch morgen vor der Tour montieren. Geht ja eigentlich ganz fix.


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Jaja, wer den Schaden hat ...
> 
> Zum Glück waren die vorne noch neu, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich Konfuzius vorfahren lassen und wäre zu Fuß bergab zum Rhein hinunter marschiert.
> Aber hinten hat es mir tatsächlich einen Belag vom Träger gerissen  daher auch dieses verdächtige Metall-auf-Metall-Geräusch und dieses schöne Schleifmuster auf der Trägerplatte ...



Hi Jerry,
hatten wir ja vor Ort schon vermutet 

Von daher immer brav ein Ersatzpaar mitführen (passt gut zum Kettenschloss...), ist zwar selten, dass es passiert, aber schade, wenn eine (ggf. längere Tour) dann zu Ende geht. 

Aber Konfuze sei Dank, seid ihr ja heile runtergekommen 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. März 2013)

Nä wat war das gestern schön. Löwenburgtrail bei 20cm Schnee was ganz besonderes. Breiberge mit Schneeverwehungen auch nett.  Schade das ich die Kamera nicht mit hatte. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Dart (14. März 2013)

Ja, war wirklich nett!!! Aber Sau-Anstrengend.

Jetzt reicht es aber wirklich mit diesem weißen Zeugs :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## shmee (14. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nä wat war das gestern schön. Löwenburgtrail bei 20cm Schnee was ganz besonderes. Breiberge mit Schneeverwehungen auch nett.  Schade das ich die Kamera nicht mit hatte.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Oh man, Neid, es wird echt Zeit, dass die Arbeit mal was nachlässt. Will auch wieder!!


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2013)

Wetterprognose wird für Ende der Woche besser 

Würde Freitag ab 16.00 Uhr in Betracht ziehen, 5h Sonne und 10° sollte man mitnehmen...

Freiwillige vor?

grüße
C.


----------



## Sechser (18. März 2013)

Krank!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. März 2013)

Wie lange möchtest Du am Freitag fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. März 2013)

Hi Bernd,
4h dürfen es sein, langsames Tempo, bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit...

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 4h dürfen es sein, langsames Tempo, bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit... grüße


 
Tempo hört sich gut an, da fit bei mir derzeit mit e und zwei t geschrieben wird; muß aber mit einer Zusage noch warten, da ich beruflich extern unterwegs bin und die Rückfahrt noch nicht ganz sicher ist. Grüße BG


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2013)

ja, kein Problem, du hast meine Nummer ja 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2013)

Ich will Samstag 14uhr ins ahrtal in der Eifel wer will mit?


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2013)

Hi Micha,

ist für mich leider zu spät an dem Tag, muß früh wieder retour sein... schade!

C.


----------



## meg-71 (18. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wetterprognose wird für Ende der Woche besser
> 
> Würde Freitag ab 16.00 Uhr in Betracht ziehen, 5h Sonne und 10° sollte man mitnehmen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Carsten

Freiwillig ja, endgültige zusage aber heute noch nicht, muß erst mal schauen wie die Woche bei mir so läuft.


Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich will Samstag 14uhr ins ahrtal in der Eifel wer will mit?



muÃ arbeiten â¹â


----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wetterprognose wird für Ende der Woche besser
> 
> Würde Freitag ab 16.00 Uhr in Betracht ziehen, 5h Sonne und 10° sollte man mitnehmen...
> 
> ...



Wollten Freitag eigentlich Krafttraining machen,
da Mittwoch nicht klappt,aber vielleicht canceln 
wir ja.


----------



## Dart (19. März 2013)

Ich bin mit unserer Tochter Auto gucken


----------



## DeRalle (20. März 2013)

GOTT SEI DANK !!! Endlich der ersehnte Regen !! Nach der monatelangen Dürreperiode im Rheinland hatte ich schon Panik, dass sich die Wüstenbildung im Siebengebirge verschlimmert .....
:kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2013)

...du sprichst aus, was ich denke


----------



## meg-71 (20. März 2013)

Warmer Regen, zu Ostern ist schon wieder Frost angekündigt.


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2013)

Hi,
ziehe auf 15/15.30 Uhr vor, bin abends noch eingeladen. 

Termin wird nicht ausgeschrieben, meldet euch rechtzeitig, wenn ihr mitwollt wg. Treffpunkt etc. 

grüße


----------



## meg-71 (21. März 2013)

Hallo Carsten

15/15:30 schaffe ich nicht, wünsche Dir viel Spass.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2013)

@Carsten: Bin noch in Dresden; falls es klappen könnte, melde ich mich ...


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich bin mit unserer Tochter Auto gucken



Wie, schon wieder Schrott  ???

 @Meg71: schade, dann nächste Woche vielleicht, Wetter wird ja besser...

 @Bernd: ruf an, wenn es klappt, ok?

grüße und schönes WE
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2013)

Ok!


----------



## AnjaR (22. März 2013)

Hi Carsten,
wo wolltest Du denn fahren?
Hatte auch vor zu fahren, aber möglichst von hier aus ohne lange Anreise (z.B. rund Wahnbachtalsperre, Wahnerheide etc.)
Gruß
Anja


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2013)

Moin Anja,
bleibe hier am Rhein...

Bis zu euch ist mir zu weit, das passt heut zeitlich leider nicht.

grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (22. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ziehe auf 15/15.30 Uhr vor, bin abends noch eingeladen.
> 
> Termin wird nicht ausgeschrieben, meldet euch rechtzeitig, wenn ihr mitwollt wg. Treffpunkt etc.
> ...



Oh Carsten,
habe 3 Tage überlegt wie ich 16:30 schaffen kann. Jetzt fange ich von vorne an. Vielleicht sehn wir uns einfach etwas später im Wald.
Helge


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2013)

So, 
werde Dienstag starten.

Wahrscheinlich wieder um 16.00 Uhr.

Wenn das jemand mit Regierung oder Job hinkriegt, gerne melden 

Angesichts des Wetters plane ich auch Mittwoch, ähnliche zeit...

Schönen Sonntag
C.


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> werde Dienstag starten.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wieder um 16.00 Uhr.
> ...



Eine angenheme Zeit! Aber der sonntägliche Versuch einer MTB-Tour durch das 7Gebirge endete durchgefroren im Erkältungsbad und ich bin noch nicht wieder aufgetaut. Ich warte auf >10°C.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, werde Dienstag starten. Wahrscheinlich wieder um 16.00 Uhr. Wenn das jemand mit Regierung oder Job hinkriegt, gerne melden  Angesichts des Wetters plane ich auch Mittwoch, ähnliche zeit... Schönen Sonntag C.


 
Dienstag passt es, muss aber gegen 19 Uhr in Bonn sein => evtl. kürzere Tour oder Trennung (schnief!) im Wald. Bitte gaaaanz gemütlich, war ca. 7 Wochen nicht im Sattel. Ich könnte auch früher, falls es bei dir geht; wir hätten dann etwas mehr "Wärme". Grüße BG

PS: Mi. geht evtl. auch, wenn ich dann noch fit genug bin


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2013)

Hi Bernd,
Tempo ist kein Problem, ich nehme das Enduro 

15.30 ist das früheste, was ich schaffe, dann müßten wir in Beuel starten. 

grüße


----------



## meg-71 (25. März 2013)

Bei einer gemütlichen Tour morgen ab 16:00 wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. März 2013)

Gut, dann gerne 16:00 Uhr; ab Ramersdorf P&R?


----------



## DeRalle (25. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Angesichts des Wetters plane ich auch Mittwoch, ähnliche zeit...
> 
> Schönen Sonntag
> C.



Mittwoch dürfte bei mir auch klappen - wann willst du denn wo starten? Bei mir würde es ab 17:00h passen.

VG, Ralf


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Gut, dann gerne 16:00 Uhr; ab Ramersdorf P&R?



Beuel wäre mir lieber!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Beuel wäre mir lieber!


 OK, geht auch, wann und wo?


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2013)

Ich wäre um 17 Uhr auf dem Petersberg, schafft ihr das?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wäre um 17 Uhr auf dem Petersberg, schafft ihr das?


 
Kommt 'drauf an, wann wir losfahren; von mir aus können wir früh genug starten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Kommt 'drauf an, wann wir losfahren; von mir aus können wir früh genug starten ...



Ich denke ihr fahrt um 16 Uhr los


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2013)

... davon gehe ich aus, warte aber noch auf die Bestätigung von Zeit+Ort durch Carsten ...


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2013)

Moin,
schwierig hier durchzusteigen...geschweige denn alles zu berücksichtigen 
   @Ralle: würde morgen um 15.30 Uhr in Beuel starten. 17.00 Uhr könnte ich in Ramersdorf P&R sein. 

Für die anderen:

Start um 15.30 Uhr Beuel Chinaschiff am Rhein. 

Weiterer Sammelpunkt um 17.30 Uhr oberhalb von Oberkassel vor dem Einstieg in den kleinen Trail/ vor Rebecca (direkt nach dem Anstieg; nach der Aussicht).

   @Meg71: ruf mich an, ob/wo du halbe Stunde später einsteigen kannst, wir fahren durch den Ennert; ob das passt bei dir. 

Ansonsten wäre Micha deine Option von Köwi bzw. ruf ihn kurz an. 
   @Stunt-beck: keine Chance zum Petersberg in der Zeit, komm doch rüber Ri Oberkassel, da wartet auch eine hübsche Frau auf dich 

Bei Fragen auf den bekannten Wegen bitte melden 

grüße
C.

P.S. hab mein Rücklicht vergessen, kann mir jemand eines ausleihen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2013)

@Carsten: 15:30 Beuel Chinaschiff dabei. Für Mi. bin ich raus, Do. geht, falls Du bis dahin nicht genug hast ... . Bis später, BG.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. März 2013)

Ab 18,30Uhr bin ich im 7GB unterwegs, sollen wir uns alle Treffen? Und oder wer hat lust mit mir zu fahren?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## DeRalle (26. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> @_Ralle_: würde morgen um 15.30 Uhr in Beuel starten. 17.00 Uhr könnte ich in Ramersdorf P&R sein.



Das klingt doch gut! Abgemacht, bin 17:00 dort!

VG, Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2013)

Ich werde dann über den Petersberg in eure Richtung fahren können uns ja dann am Kloster treffen bin auch etws später dran


----------



## meg-71 (26. März 2013)

Moin zusammen
15:30 ab Beuel schaffe ich nicht, 17:30 in Oberkassel wird mir dann auch zu spät weil ich ja Nachtschicht habe.
Euch viel Spass bei dem schönen Wetter. Ich werde hier eine Runde drehen.

Ab Donnerstag habe ich frei und bin dann flexibler. Wie sieht es denn über Ostern aus?

Gruß der meg


----------



## zett78 (26. März 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ab Donnerstag habe ich frei und bin dann flexibler. Wie sieht es denn über Ostern aus?
> 
> Gruß der meg



ich dachte, du kommst Samstag nach Fell zum Eifel-Mosel-Cup die Fotos von Adenau nachholen


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 15:30 ab Beuel schaffe ich nicht, 17:30 in Oberkassel wird mir dann auch zu spät weil ich ja Nachtschicht habe.
> Euch viel Spass bei dem schönen Wetter. Ich werde hier eine Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Meg,
ruf doch an, vielleicht kannst du ja im Ennert einsteigen um 16.00 Uhr an der Ecke Pützchens Chaussee/Oberkasseler Straße?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (26. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> ich dachte, du kommst Samstag nach Fell zum Eifel-Mosel-Cup die Fotos von Adenau nachholen



Hatte ehr einen Fototermin Montag ins Auge gefasst,und irgend wann muß ich auch selbst mal aufs Rad.
Aber vieleicht....


----------



## zett78 (26. März 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hatte ehr einen Fototermin Montag ins Auge gefasst,und irgend wann muß ich auch selbst mal aufs Rad.
> Aber vieleicht....



es sei dir gegönnt!

unsere Fotos sehen halt nicht so gut aus wie deine!!


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2013)

Moin,
sonnige Runde gestern, der Boden ist ja deutlich besser geworden 

Start heute um 15.30 Uhr in Beuel, 17.00 Uhr wird Ramersdorf angefahren, wer später einsteigen möchte, kann sich hier ja melden. 

schönen tag!
C.


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2013)

ach ja, für die Zahlenfetischisten:

Von Anfang an waren es dann 46km bei 930HM 

grüße


----------



## Freckles (27. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ach ja, für die Zahlenfetischisten:
> 
> Von Anfang an waren es dann 46km bei 930HM
> 
> grüße



Ich hatte 43 km und 685 HM (Garmin) bzw. 798 HM (Basecamp) . Höhenmeter hatte ich ja vorher nicht soviele gemacht, nur Kilometer (ca. 15).

War 'ne sehr nette Runde gestern


----------



## Redfraggle (27. März 2013)

Ah,manche haben schon Osterurlaub.Neid;Und pÃ¼nktlich zu den freien
Tagen wird das Wetter schlecht â¹


----------



## Freckles (27. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ah,manche haben schon Osterurlaub.Neid;Und pÃ¼nktlich zu den freien
> Tagen wird das Wetter schlecht â¹



Osterurlaub  - nÃ¶. Die 15 km beinhalten den Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## DeRalle (27. März 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> ... , 17:30 in Oberkassel wird mir dann auch zu spät weil ich ja Nachtschicht habe.



War das nicht heute um 17:00 am P&R in Oberkassel ??


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2013)

DeRalle schrieb:


> War das nicht heute um 17:00 am P&R in Oberkassel ??



Wer lesen kann 

Zitat von weiter oben



sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sonnige Runde gestern, der Boden ist ja deutlich besser geworden
> 
> Start heute um 15.30 Uhr in Beuel, 17.00 Uhr wird Ramersdorf angefahren, wer später einsteigen möchte, kann sich hier ja melden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ah,manche haben schon Osterurlaub.Neid;Und pÃ¼nktlich zu den freien
> Tagen wird das Wetter schlecht â¹



Im Bikepark nicht die Saison wird erÃ¶ffnet.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2013)

Jemand am Donnerstagnachmittag dabei? Start zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr möglich ...


----------



## Redfraggle (27. März 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Osterurlaub  - nÃ¶. Die 15 km beinhalten den Weg zur Arbeit



Nicht der Kilometer, sondern der Zeit wegen!

@ Micha,na dann viel SpaÃ im Schnee ð!


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2013)

@Barbara,
nix Urlaub, aber ein wenig früher kommen, keine Mittagspause und Überstunden machen es möglich 

P.S. lies mal deine Mails!

  @Bernd: heute leider nix drin...

  @micha: viel Spaß! Pass auf die Knochen an, erst noch einarbeiten 

Gestern feine Tour gehabt, leider war der Depp wieder fleißig und hat die frisch weggeräumten Stöckchen auf der Zufahrt zum R-Weg teils wieder aufgeschichtet. 

Denke, wir werden nächste Woche da nochmals aktiv werden 

Wer sich adäquat vorbereiten möchte, kann hier ja mal zuschlagen...
Klick mich 

Schöne Feiertage!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2013)

ich les immer nur Schnee gugst du!!!!

http://www.weather365.net/index.php...Deutschland&windscale=kmh&tempscale=C&wa=TRUE


Grüße


----------



## NoJan (28. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> @_Barbara_,
> 
> Gestern feine Tour gehabt, leider war der Depp wieder fleißig und hat die frisch weggeräumten Stöckchen auf der Zufahrt zum R-Weg teils wieder aufgeschichtet.



unten ist alles gut? nur oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeRalle (1. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gestern feine Tour gehabt, leider war der Depp wieder fleißig und hat die frisch weggeräumten Stöckchen auf der Zufahrt zum R-Weg teils wieder aufgeschichtet.
> 
> Denke, wir werden nächste Woche da nochmals aktiv werden



Ja, da haben wir offenbar den einzigen Tag mit SONNE erwischt. War klasse!

Die Äste liegen im Ennert aber echt kreuz und quer rum. Kaum zu glauben, dass ihr das vorher frei geräumt hattet. So krass kenne ich das aus dem "Zentral"-7GB gar nicht. Mal schauen, wer den längeren Atem hat! 

Dienstag/Mittwoch soll es wieder Schnee und anhaltend Frost geben ...  das wird ne übele Schlammschlacht bei der Radrebellentour Mitte April.

Schööönen Ostermontag noch!


----------



## Sechser (1. April 2013)

Nun, da ja schon wieder Frühling ist, habe ich heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr meine kleine Hausrunde im Kofo absolviert.
Tja, was soll ich sagen ...

Frühling läßt seine laute Säge 
Wieder flattern durch die Lüfte 
Süße, wohlbekannte Düfte 
Streifen ahnungsvoll das Land 
Biker träumen schon, 
Wollen balde kommen 
Horch, von fern ein leiser Sägenton! 
Frühling, ja du bist's! 
Dich hab ich vernommen!


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

Moin,
Wetter gut, alles gut?

Wer mag heute eine Runde mitfahren ab KöWi? 18.00/18.30 Uhr?

grüße
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2013)

Das Wetter lockt ja wirklich, aber meine Beine brauchen mal einen Tag Pause.

Viel Spass Euch!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (2. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wetter gut, alles gut?
> 
> Wer mag heute eine Runde mitfahren ab KöWi? 18.00/18.30 Uhr?
> ...



So'n Mist, jetzt hatte ich heute morgen gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass ja heute Dienstag = MTB Tag ist  .... habe leider das falsche Rad dabei ....

Dir und eventuellen Mitfahrern aber viel Spaß!!

Ciao,
A.


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das Wetter lockt ja wirklich, aber *meine Beine brauchen mal einen Tag Pause*.
> 
> Viel Spass Euch!
> 
> ...



...das mal aus deinem Munde 

Muss man direkt der Nachwelt erhalten 

grüße

  @angela: wenn Wetter hält, würde ich morgen auch fahren, ist ja jetzt länger kalt im Hellen abends


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2013)

Ich werde alt


----------



## DeRalle (2. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wenn Wetter hält, würde ich morgen auch fahren, ist ja jetzt länger kalt im Hellen abends



Heut geht bei mir leider nach den Feiertagen nicht - aber morgen hätte ich (natürlich wetterabhängig) schon Böcke. 18:00h, wieder ab KöWi?

VG, Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (2. April 2013)

Ja schade, bisschen spät...
Hätte auch Bock gehabt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2013)

Aber ich, ich, ich, ich, ich kann und werde da sein gegen halb sieben mit Kamera und Schnern ist recht so Herr Müller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

Hi Micha,
auf dich hatte ich gehofft 

Schoner habe ich keine mit, aber du hast da wohl konkrete Vorstellungen, ich bin dann mal "Beifahrer" 

bis nachher!


----------



## VonBirne (2. April 2013)

Wo genau in KönigsWinter?  Ich hoffe ich schaff es bis 18:00


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2013)

@ Carsten:wie schon besprochen,leider noch bei der
Arbeit fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 1,5 Stunden 

@ Melli,trÃ¶ste Dich,ich bin schon alt ð


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2013)

So Kinners das Wetter soll ja gut werden am Sonntag. Wer also nicht bei Sit mitfährt und Lust hat was zu springen. Hier gehts los:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13764

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2013)

VonBirne schrieb:


> Wo genau in KönigsWinter?  Ich hoffe ich schaff es bis 18:00



Hi,
sorry, aber ich habe nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut...

Normal treffen wir uns Eingang Nachtigallental.

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche. 

 @Barbara: nächste Woche ist der Mittwoch vielleicht der neue Dienstag 

 @angela: Wetter heute bäh, war gestern schon ein verdammt steifer Wind. 
Und über Schnee gefahren an der Löwenburg, krass 

grüße


----------



## DeRalle (3. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> _... _Wetter heute bäh, war gestern schon ein verdammt steifer Wind.
> Und über Schnee gefahren an der Löwenburg, krass ...



Ich kann das Sch...wetter auch echt nicht mehr sehen - okay, lassen wirs heute lieber bleiben. Dann bis nächsten Dienstag!

VG, Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. April 2013)

Letztens im 7-geb.





Grüße


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2013)

Hi Micha,
da hat sich der Stop für´s Foto ja gelohnt  

Sind die Videos was geworden?

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2013)

Ohhhh!!!! Der Sonnenuntergang den ich schon seit Jahren im 7GB erleben möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> da hat sich der Stop für´s Foto ja gelohnt
> 
> Sind die Videos was geworden?
> ...



Ja sind was geworden. Nächste Woche schneide ich was zusammen und setze es dann hier rein.
Grüße Micha


----------



## DeRalle (7. April 2013)

Moinmoin!
Endlich mal Sonne !!! Fährt heute jemand im 7GB? Vermute, heut wird einiges los sein, aber ich MUSS einfach auf´s Bike!! ;-)
Ich würde so gegen 15:00h starten wollen, am liebsten von Oberkassel aus. Wer ist dabei?

VG, Ralf


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Nun, da ja schon wieder Frühling ist, habe ich heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr meine kleine Hausrunde im Kofo absolviert.
> Tja, was soll ich sagen ...
> 
> Frühling läßt seine laute Säge
> ...



Wow - Lyrik gepaart mit solch liebevollen Baumstamarrangements; bei Försters heißt datt wahrscheinlich "ein Gedeck".... Da sind aber auch Ballermänner verbaut die kein einzig forstendes Försterlein mehr stemmt.... Also, wenn die im Kollektiv jetzt "försteln" hoffe ich mal auf Sammelklage von darüber stolpernden "Nordic Stalkern"...LG, der Pete (Da sind doch sicher bei solch diletantischem Baumschichteln links und rechts Umgehungen erkennbar, gelle?!)


----------



## Sechser (7. April 2013)

Umgehungen? Tja, wer nicht hüpfen kann, muss nun mal links oder rechts vorbeifahren. Aber halb so wild, denn, ich zitiere den Stadtförster:

Es gehe nicht darum, Spaziergängern und anderen Erholungssuchenden das Naturerlebnis zu vermiesen. Jeder könne auch weiterhin, an den Holzblockaden vorbei, frei im Wald herumlaufen."
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...lockaden-bleiben-bestehen-article1019149.html

und weiter unten:

Allerdings, so Peter Kießling [Leiter des Amtes für Stadtgrün], bedeuteten die Barrieren auch den klaren Hinweis: "Wer sich hier entlang bewegt, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr.""
Heißt also: Wer sich auffe Fresse legt, ist meistens selber schuld  was ist daran neu?


----------



## DeRalle (7. April 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> ... ich zitiere den Stadtförster:
> 
> Es gehe nicht darum, Spaziergängern und anderen Erholungssuchenden das Naturerlebnis zu vermiesen. Jeder könne auch weiterhin, an den Holzblockaden vorbei, frei im Wald herumlaufen."
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...lockaden-bleiben-bestehen-article1019149.html



Interessanter Artikel im GA: ein Gebiet wird für "Waldberuhigung" gesperrt - aber es könne ja jeder um das hingeschmisse Gehölz herumgehen ... 
HÄÄÄÄH ?? 
Also entweder man macht jeden Zugang zu einem Gebiet FÜR JEDEN per Zaun mit Hinweisschild auf 20m Breite GANZ dicht oder man lässt son Unsinn!


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2013)

Hi Ralf,
war gestern "auswärts" unterwegs. 

Hoffe, du hast viele Spaziergänger geplättet 

Was ist mit den Filthys-Fahrern? Alle heile geblieben? Fotos?

Morgen scheint es ja eher feucht zu werden abends, damit bin ich biketechnisch eher raus 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. April 2013)

Ich bin raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich mußte leider letzte Woche und besonders gestern erkennen das ich den falschen Sport ausübe. Mein Körper, mein Kopf und nicht zuletzt die Jungs und Mädels gestern haben mir das klar gemacht. Ich werde also in Zukunft hier und auch im Wald nicht mehr präsent  sein. Natürlich werde ich die Aktionen die ich angeleihert habe noch ausführen, aber dann ist Schluß!! Ich möchte mich nun hier bei allen für viele schöne Touren, gemeinsame Treffen und wunderschöne Abende bedanken. Ich wünsche allen noch viele trockene, sonnige Touren. Ich denke das ich mich in Zukunft auf das konzentriere was ich kann und das ist arbeiten.

Bis irgendwann, eine truriger Stunt-beck


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2013)

???


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. April 2013)

TV-Tipp für heute abend: Karl Platt live zu Gast bei Sport am Montag auf SWR Rheinland-Pfalz, 18:15 - 18:45 Uhr. Themenschwerpunkt: Cape Epic.

Sollte man vielleicht mal reinschauen


----------



## AnjaR (8. April 2013)

Micha, red keinen Sch......
Sonst muss ich für mich die Konsequenz daraus ziehen und auch aufhören. Ich bin schließlich langsamer, kann nicht so gut springen, bin viel schissiger als Du und hab nicht so tolle Bikes. Trotzdem macht mir der Sport Spaß und ich werde einen Teufel tun, mich an anderen zu messen. Daher hoffentlich bis bald im Wald.

Die Filthies waren gestern total klasse. Hatten super Spaß, gutes Wetter und sehr nette Mitfahrer.

LG
Anja


----------



## Sechser (8. April 2013)

???


----------



## Merlin (8. April 2013)

Micha, den 1. April hast du aber deutlich verpasst. Und ich hoffe, dass es auch nur genau das war...???


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich bin raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich mußte leider letzte Woche und besonders gestern erkennen das ich den falschen Sport ausübe. Mein Körper, mein Kopf und nicht zuletzt die Jungs und Mädels gestern haben mir das klar gemacht. Ich werde also in Zukunft hier und auch im Wald nicht mehr präsent  sein. Natürlich werde ich die Aktionen die ich angeleihert habe noch ausführen, aber dann ist Schluß!! Ich möchte mich nun hier bei allen für viele schöne Touren, gemeinsame Treffen und wunderschöne Abende bedanken. Ich wünsche allen noch viele trockene, sonnige Touren. Ich denke das ich mich in Zukunft auf das konzentriere was ich kann und das ist arbeiten.
> 
> Bis irgendwann, eine truriger Stunt-beck



Hey mach keinen Scheiß, die Norcos müssen raus an die Luft.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. April 2013)

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken für eure unterstützenden Worte. Es hat auch schon etwas geholfen. 
Für alle die meinen es wäre ein später Aprilscherz, keinesfalls es war mein Ernst. Wir werden sehen. Mal hören was der Arzt sagt.


Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (9. April 2013)

Kinners, wie schaut es Donnerstag aus? Jemand Lust zu fahren? Das Wetter soll ja verhältnismäßig ok werden:


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2013)

Hm,
mein Wetter sagt hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit voraus 

Bin wohl erst wieder Sa+So auf dem Rad, das ist eher lecker-Wetter angesagt!

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (9. April 2013)

Servus,

ich bin beruflich für ein halbes Jahr in Hürth und kenne mich nicht aus. Da ich jedoch keine 129 Seiten Fred lesen kann und will, hier drei Fragen:

1) wo genau fahrt ihr? Bin ich da mit Hürth und ggf. der MRB in der Nähe? Zwischen Kottenforst und Königswinter liegt ja ein kleines Stück.
2) um wieviel Uhr trefft ihr euch
3) was fahrt ihr so? Ich habe keine 8kg Carbonracefeile, sondern mag es eher technisch und nicht ganz so schnell. Passt das?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Freckles (9. April 2013)

Customfreak schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin beruflich für ein halbes Jahr in Hürth und kenne mich nicht aus. Da ich jedoch keine 129 Seiten Fred lesen kann und will, hier drei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Zu 1) Die Woche über meistens im Siebengebirge. Treffpunkt entweder auf dem P+R Parkplatz in BN-Ramersdorf oder in Königswinter.
Zu 2) Meistens 18:30 manchmal auch eher, je nach Absprache.
Zu 3) Das passt . Steht da nicht auch was von Gemütlichfahrern im Titel? Sprich langsam hoch, trailig bergab.

Wenn das Wetter am Do. trocken ist, würde ich wahrscheinlich fahren.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Customfreak (9. April 2013)

Hi Angela,

Tut mir leid, dass ich den "Gemütlichfahrer" überlesen hatte - ich war etwas zu schnell ;-)

Ich hab gerade mal auf den Fahrplan geschaut. In Bad Godesberg käme um 1832 einer an. Demnach wäre ich so knapp 10min zu spät da.
Ich kann gerne aber auch früher. Also ab 1340 für mich flexibel planbar.
Wie lange fahrt ihr dann so?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2013)

Hi,
Fahrzeit je nach Lust und Laune der Mitfahrer. 

I.d.R. 2,5-3,5h. 

Im 7G kann man aber auch gut vorher abkürzen, da man fast überall an den Rhein (und somit für dich zur Fähre auf die richtige Rheinseite) runter kann. 

grüße


----------



## meg-71 (9. April 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Kinners, wie schaut es Donnerstag aus? Jemand Lust zu fahren? Das Wetter soll ja verhältnismäßig ok werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freckles (9. April 2013)

Ich würde dann allerding lieber vom Eingang Nachtigallental aus starten. Um 18.00? Wäre das ok, Meg? Du kommst doch sicher mit dem Auto, oder? 

Daniel, du kannst bis Mehlem mit der Bahn und dann runter zur Fähre fahren. Hier die Strecke. Hast du Licht dabei, das werden wir brauchen.

Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Kinners, wie schaut es Donnerstag aus? Jemand Lust zu fahren? Das Wetter soll ja verhältnismäßig ok werden:



Schade,bin auf Fortbildung.Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## Customfreak (9. April 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich würde dann allerding lieber vom Eingang Nachtigallental aus starten. Um 18.00? Wäre das ok, Meg? Du kommst doch sicher mit dem Auto, oder?
> 
> Daniel, du kannst bis Mehlem mit der Bahn und dann runter zur Fähre fahren. Hier die Strecke. Hast du Licht dabei, das werden wir brauchen.
> 
> ...



Okay. Wir sehen uns dann dort um 1800. Licht habe ich auch dabei.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## meg-71 (9. April 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich würde dann allerding lieber vom Eingang Nachtigallental aus starten. Um 18.00? Wäre das ok, Meg? Du kommst doch sicher mit dem Auto, oder?
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Angela



Hallo Angela

das sollte auch klappen, 18:00 Nachtigallental.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. April 2013)

So, Wetter wird besser, nächsten Dienstag geht´s weiter. 

18.00 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf

Wer mag, auch schon früher, Wetter muß man nutzen. 

Ansonsten bitte 15min Zeit zwischendrin einplanen, wir werden ein wenig "aufräumen" 

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (10. April 2013)

Dienstag sollte klappen. Mit schwerem Gerät?

Ich bringe die Sonne aus Istanbul mit


----------



## meg-71 (10. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dienstag sollte klappen. Mit schwerem Gerät?
> 
> Ich bringe die Sonne aus Istanbul mit



Heute fährt die 18 bis nach Istambul


 es grüßt nicht ganz ernst der meg


----------



## Customfreak (10. April 2013)

Hallo,

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen. Mir ist heute doch noch ein Termin dazwischen gekommen. Dienstag klappt es dann hoffenlich, dass ich mal mitfahre.
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dienstag sollte klappen. Mit schwerem Gerät?
> 
> Ich bringe die Sonne aus Istanbul mit



Schweres Gerät? Jetzt immer bei dem Wetter...Muss für´s Vinschgau trainieren 

Tempo langsam (<10km/h Schnitt).

grüße


----------



## Moerja (11. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schweres Gerät? Jetzt immer bei dem Wetter...Muss für´s Vinschgau trainieren
> 
> Tempo langsam (<10km/h Schnitt).
> 
> grüße




Bitte nicht zu viel trainieren  - ich muss dir eine Woche hinterher fahren 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (11. April 2013)

Moerja schrieb:


> Bitte nicht zu viel trainieren  - ich muss dir eine Woche hinterher fahren
> 
> m.


 
*lach*

Ich dachte, Du kommst in den Hänger


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

So Kinner´s, ich möchte mich erstmal bei allen für die große Anteilnahme bedanken. Ganz besonders bei den Leuten die mir eine PN geschrieben haben. Nun auf diesem Weg, weil es einfacher ist. 

Ich war gestern beim Arzt. Der hat mir gesagt das wir das in den Griff kriegen. Zur not müßte er halt den Arm abnehmen und einen neuen dran schrauben
Nein Spaß bei Seite, es gibt viele Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Bei keiner kann man sagen das ist die, die auch bei mir anspricht. Deshalb müssen wir ein wenig rumdoktern. 

Das bedeutet für euch natürlich, ich bleibe euch erhalten. Das wichtigste natürlich: Es wird weiter Pizzatouren geben.


Grüße Micha


----------



## AnjaR (12. April 2013)

Micha, schön zu lesen, dass Du uns erhalten bleibst. Was würden wir auch ohne Pizzatour und Co. machen?
Und sei mal ganz ehrlich,   
DU KÖNNTEST DOCH AUCH GAR NICHT OHNE UNS.

LG Anja


----------



## shmee (12. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinner´s, ich möchte mich erstmal bei allen für die große Anteilnahme bedanken. Ganz besonders bei den Leuten die mir eine PN geschrieben haben. Nun auf diesem Weg, weil es einfacher ist.
> 
> Ich war gestern beim Arzt. Der hat mir gesagt das wir das in den Griff kriegen. Zur not müßte er halt den Arm abnehmen und einen neuen dran schrauben
> Nein Spaß bei Seite, es gibt viele Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Bei keiner kann man sagen das ist die, die auch bei mir anspricht. Deshalb müssen wir ein wenig rumdoktern.
> ...





Finde ich super, und bestimmt nicht nur, weil deine Pizza/Oktoberfesttouren so großartig sind.


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

Schön zu hören, dass jmd. gesund ist/wird!

Aber vorab schon den Weltuntergang hier zu prophezeien, da wartet man doch lieber ab, bis man mehr weiß 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Sechser (12. April 2013)

Endlich mal wieder eine gute Nachricht. 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder besser werden ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2013)

Heute jemand spontan Lust & Zeit?


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Heute jemand spontan Lust & Zeit?



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13858


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, hatte ich schon gesehen & kontaktiert, da Dieter gestern mit Uwe unterwegs war und daher vielleicht heute nicht mehr mag; noch keine Rückmeldung ...


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Heute jemand spontan Lust & Zeit?



Lust ja. Zeit in BN leider nein...

Viel Spaß und bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. April 2013)

Grüße


----------



## Moerja (14. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> *lach*
> 
> Ich dachte, Du kommst in den Hänger



Hihi, wenn ich rein pass..."Schneller!, Schneller!"


----------



## Redfraggle (14. April 2013)

Moerja schrieb:


> Hihi, wenn ich rein pass..."Schneller!, Schneller!"



Och, den können wir sonderanfertigen lassen !


----------



## AnjaR (14. April 2013)

Moerja schrieb:


> Hihi, wenn ich rein pass..."Schneller!, Schneller!"



Der Hänger ist doch voll mit Getränken, oder?


----------



## DeRalle (14. April 2013)

Die Ösis wieder ...


----------



## kurvenkratzer (15. April 2013)

Hallo,
hätte morgen mal  Höhenmeter sammeln anzubieten 17h und 18h.

Wolfgang


----------



## Freckles (15. April 2013)

Hallo Wolfgang, ...



kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte morgen mal  Höhenmeter sammeln anzubieten 17h und 18h.
> 
> Wolfgang



...ich glaube Carsten war schneller ....



sun909 schrieb:


> So, Wetter wird besser, nächsten Dienstag geht´s weiter.
> 
> 18.00 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf
> 
> ...



Bleibt es dabei? Wenn ja, bin ich dabei.


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2013)

Nein, bleibt nicht dabei...

Ist gecancelt.

Do wieder. Dann darf auch Barbara mal wieder  ?

Grüsse


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nein, bleibt nicht dabei...
> 
> Ist gecancelt.
> 
> ...



Donnerstag ist Barbara schon im Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (15. April 2013)

Na die ist ja nur noch unterwegs ;-)


----------



## kurvenkratzer (15. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Wetter wird besser, nächsten Dienstag geht´s weiter.
> 
> 18.00 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf
> 
> ...



Danke,
soweit zurück hatte ich nicht geblättert..
 @Carsten:
was heitßt


sun909 schrieb:


> Wer mag, auch schon früher


?

17h?


----------



## Moerja (15. April 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Der Hänger ist doch voll mit Getränken, oder?



Mädels, was nicht passt wird passend gemacht !
Nur noch zwei Wochen....Juhuuu


----------



## Customfreak (16. April 2013)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Danke,
> soweit zurück hatte ich nicht geblättert..
> @Carsten:
> was heitßt
> ...



Moin,
ich wäre als Neuling heute auch dabei. 17h klingt gut.

Daniel


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2013)

Ich wollte morgen gegen 14 Uhr nach Stromberg fahren. Hat Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Customfreak (17. April 2013)

Guten Morgen!

War echt eine schöne Tour gestern mit Wolfgang. Danke, jetzt weiß ich, dass es hier auch etwas zum Mountainbiken gibt 

Bis zum nächsten mal und vielleicht trifft man ja noch mehrere Mitfahrer.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2013)

Heute jemand spontan Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2013)

Hi,
Lust schon, aber grad nicht in Bonn 

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2013)

PS:
Der biologischen Station Bonn ist die mutwillige Zerstörung des Wanderweges in Oberkassel zu verdanken.

Schild mit Schranke. Entwurzelte Stämme, Hänge abgetragen. Steine unterhalb der Wurzeln großer Bäume im Hang rausgerissen, so dass diese auch gefährdet sind.

Leider nur ein Foto vom Schild gemacht. Rest folgt, dann bin ich auf die Stellungsnahme bzgl rechtlicher Grundlagen dafür gespannt...

Grüsse


----------



## DeRalle (19. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS:
> Der biologischen Station Bonn ist die mutwillige Zerstörung des Wanderweges in Oberkassel zu verdanken ... dann bin ich auf die Stellungsnahme bzgl rechtlicher Grundlagen dafür gespannt...


 
Uuups, dass klingt aber wirklich krass! Warum Stellungnahme abwarten - direkt den Hang hinterher runterschmeißen... !!


----------



## DeRalle (19. April 2013)

Am Sonntag ist wieder die Frühlings-Radrebellentour angesagt, Start diesmal um 12:00h in Mechernich. Infos hier: www.rad-rebellen.de . Die kleine Tour hat ca. 35 km und ca. 800 hm, die große 45 km und 1.100 hm. Es gibt unterschiedliche Gruppen, je nach pers. Trainingsstärke. Die letzten Routen waren IMMER oberklasse!
Fährt noch jemand von hier mit? Vielleicht kann man eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?!

VG, Ralf


----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. April 2013)

Hallo,
hätte am Di wieder  Höhenmeter sammeln  anzubieten: 17h und 18h.

Wolfgang


----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. April 2013)

Hallo,
war wieder toll am Di. Wegen des ungewissen Wetters demnächst:
 Di 30.4. 17/18h   Eingang Nachtigallental  (lt. Vorhersage gutes Wetter).

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Dart (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ist heute Nachmittag vielleicht jemand im 7Gb unterwegs? Habe mein Rad dabei. Könnte ab ca. 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf oder am Nachtigallental sein.

Gruß


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Mai 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist heute Nachmittag vielleicht jemand im 7Gb unterwegs? Habe mein Rad dabei. Könnte ab ca. 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf oder am Nachtigallental sein.
> 
> Gruß



Hab zwar Feierabend,bin aber bloß ungefedert unterwegs.
Schwinge dafür ein bisschen die Hanteln.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es aus morgen? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus morgen? Jemand unterwegs?




Chris und ich wollten morgen in den Kofo.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Mai 2013)

Hej,
wäre morgen wahrscheinlich auch zu haben. Aber lieber für das 7GB?
Noch jemand Lust?
Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Mai 2013)

... Lust ja, aber noch kein neues Schwingenlager ...


----------



## meg-71 (6. Mai 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Chris und ich wollten morgen in den Kofo.



Bitte präziesieren Sie!
Hätte Zeit und Lust.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Sechser (6. Mai 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Chris und ich wollten morgen in den Kofo.



Schade, kann leider nicht ... meine bessere Hälfte hat Geburtstag.


----------



## Freckles (6. Mai 2013)

Wer's wie wir gestern Abend verpasst hat, der Beitrag ist absolut sehenswert!

Horizonterweiterung mit Harald Phillip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Media...594&bccode=bfs

Viele Späße beim Gucken!


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2013)

...dem Tom alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (7. Mai 2013)

Happy Birthday, Tom!!

Viele schöne Trails zum Biken oder Laufen und viele Späße im neuen Jahr!!!

Sei gedrückt!!

Micha & Angela

​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Mai 2013)

Dem Tom wünschen wir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag  ... hoch die Tassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (7. Mai 2013)

Hey Tom, alles Gute!!! Wann sehen wir dich denn mal wieder auf dem Rad, damit wir im Biergarten mal auf dich anstoßen können?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja 
Tom
alles Gute!​


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Chris und ich wollten morgen in den Kofo.



Ich kannn auch nicht viel Spaß heute Abend .


----------



## surftigresa (7. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute zum geburtstag auch von mir!!!


----------



## AnjaR (7. Mai 2013)

Lieber Tom,

auch wir gratulieren Dir ganz herzlich zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Bis bald im Wald.

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Sechser (7. Mai 2013)

Tom, lange nicht mehr gesehen -  ... trotzdem alles Gute!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (10. Mai 2013)

Anja und ich wollen heute um ca. 15:30 ab Nachtigallental starten. Mitfahrer willkommen .#

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Merlin (10. Mai 2013)

Ihr Lieben, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Ich war ein paar Tage nicht online und hab's erst jetzt gesehen...


----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2013)

...heute für die Angela alles Gute und immer schön an die Tröte beim Guiden denken  ...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Mai 2013)

Heute wer unterwegs im 7GB?


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2013)

So, 
bevor das ganze hier auf Seite 2 versackt (wo sind die Dienstagsfahrer eigentlich alle hin?????),  ein kleiner Bericht...

Gestern im Ahrtal, der L E I S -bahntrail ist am Eingang wg. Holzarbeiten ein wenig schwieriger anzufahren. Dementsprechend aber auch in den Kurven ohne Bremsspuren und im Mittelteil nach wie vor teils mit schieben. 

Unten an den Weinbergtreppen wächst er bald zu, sollten mal wieder eine größere Tour dorthin unternehmen!

Heuer im Bergischen einem Track aus den Weiten des I-Net gefolgt. Barbara stellt vielleicht noch ein Foto ein, ansonsten sehr schön, auch wenn die Bemerkung zu den ersten Serpentinen (Normalsterbliche können die nicht fahren) schon ein wenig zum Schmunzeln verleitete angesichts 5 von 5 Sternen im Bereich Technik...  

Egal, wir halten den DONNERSTAG mal im Auge, um dann ein Ründchen zu drehen. 

Mehr Infos von Barbara. 

Ach so, die 24h Racer lagen beide jeweils auf dem 2. Platz in ihrer Kategorie, herzlichen Glückwunsch und wir wollen einen langen Bericht mit Fotos sehen!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Mai 2013)

Foto ist schön geworden,wenn ich weiß wie ich' s einstell,
reich ich es nach.
Schöner Tag heute und auch der Kuchen war lecker.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2013)

Fotos, Fotos! Was für Erfolge in Diez, Hammerhai!, LG, der Pete.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2013)

So, nach Kampf mit dem Windowsphone hier das versprochene Foto:


----------



## Freckles (20. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Fotos, Fotos! Was für Erfolge in Diez, Hammerhai!, LG, der Pete.



So, hier kommen sie, die Fotos .

Das Fahrerlager, noch recht unbewohnt, an alt bekannter Stelle





Weitere Fahrer treffen ein und erbauen ihre Eigenheime  ...





... andere Fachsimpeln ....





Und hier die neueste Bikermode, Freerideshirt auf hautengem Lycra 





Wie schon erwähnt riss der Himmel pünklich zu Rennbeginn auf und die Sonne schien!! Wir haben sogar einen Sonnenbrand 







Danach hatte der Fotograf keine Zeit mehr , da wir ohne Betreuer unterwegs waren, wurde jede Minute mit Dummschwätzen an der Strecke, Essen oder Ausruhen genutzt. 

Hier das Panzerknacker Mixed Team bei der Zieleinfahrt:





Leider haben es die Herren nicht in Formation geschafft, durchs Tor zu fahren, daher ein Nachher Foto 





Endlich, es ist geschafft, warum zum Teufel, tun wir uns das eigentlich jedes Jahr an???





Und noch einmal alle zusammen:





Ach ja, und wir wussten ja schon immer, dass der John nicht normal ist , wer genau hinschaut, sieht, dass er 2 Ohren hat , da hört er immer die Verfolger von hinten besser und kann Gas geben .





Spaß hat's gemacht auch wenn die Nacht immer wieder sch... ist. Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann auch auf jeden Fall mindestens einen Betreuer und das werde ich sein .


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2013)

Also im Locker-Lycra-Mix würd ich dem Micha glatt 'ne Hausratversicherung abkaufen, so seriös kommt er daher... Neien - tolle Bilder und der Corpsgeist 
sieht gar stimmig aus - Bombenergebnis übrigens das Team Tomburg iss aber auch netzweit nitt für Trödeleien bekannt...Klasse Vorstellung, der Pete Meine Vorstellung dass Biker in fimschigen Baumarktzelten ein karges Leben führen hab ich soeben über Bord geworfen - sie hausen in Datschen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeRalle (22. Mai 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... (wo sind die Dienstagsfahrer eigentlich alle hin?????), ...



Von mir ausgehend - bei diesem absolutobermieskaltverregneten Sch...frühjahr haben vermutlich viele die Lust zum Biken momentan verloren. Gestern Regen, letzten Dienstag Regen, vorletzten .... und bis incl. WE siehts ja, mit Schneeregen in höheren Lagen, auch nicht viel anders aus. 
Der erste Bikeparkausflug in diesem Jahr, kommendes WE nach Beerfelden, wird dann wohl ebenfalls ins Wasser fallen.  ZUM KOTZEN

Also weiter auf brauchbares Wetter warten ...

VG, Ralf


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2013)

Jo,
morgen hab ich auch für mich gestrichen... 12'C?!

April oder was??? 

Grüsse


----------



## Sechser (22. Mai 2013)

Frinter!!!


----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2013)

tja, 
das sagst du was...

Egal, Samstag soll das Wetter tauglich werden. Würde gerne um 11.00 Uhr an der Ahr starten. 

Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden...

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2013)

Na, 
hier tobt ja echt der Bär 

grüße
C.


----------



## meg-71 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Carsten
heute abend bin ich auf einem Geburtstag, da ist dann Samstag 11Uhr Ahrtal zu früh. Ist später so 14Uhr für Dich eine Option?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (25. Mai 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Spaß hat's gemacht auch wenn die Nacht immer wieder sch... ist. Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann auch auf jeden Fall mindestens einen Betreuer und das werde ich sein .


Danke für die Fotos.

Ich glaube aber, der Beuteuerjob ist mehr als nur nicht-Radfahren
- wecken
- Rundenzeiten im Auge behalten
- aufmuntern
- Radpflege
- müde Beide massieren
- Trinkflaschen vorbereiten
- 24h ohne Schlaf
Willst Du Dir das wirklich antuen? 

-trekki


----------



## DeRalle (25. Mai 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na,
> hier tobt ja echt der Bär



1. kann dieses WE nicht, 2. wie sollte es anders sein - es regnet.   Morgen ist wieder ergiebiger Regen mit böigem Westwind angesagt. Aber vielleicht wird es ja nächsten Dienstag mal etwas besser.

Schönes WE!

VG, Ralf


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten
> heute abend bin ich auf einem Geburtstag, da ist dann Samstag 11Uhr Ahrtal zu früh. Ist später so 14Uhr für Dich eine Option?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Hi Meg,
Brauch nochmal deine Tel...

Heut Abend musste ich mal pünktlich sein, daher war es leider mit 14.00 nicht möglich...

Den Regen haben wir im Wald und beim Kuchen erlebt 

Schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. Mai 2013)

Da ja diverse Touren über das verlängerte Wochenend abgesagt wurden, habe ich mal für alle frustrierten und Sympathisanten hier einen Termin für heute Abend eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14008


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Mai 2013)

Puh, könnte jetzt je nach Verkehr knapp werden.
Mache mich gleich auf den Weg.
Falls es ein paar Minuten später wird, bitte warten!


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2013)

Ich würde am Dienstag gerne mal wieder eine Abendrunde drehen. Hier ist der Termin dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14021


----------



## Sechser (2. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee!   Leider ausgerechnet der Tag, an dem ich nicht kann ...


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Gute Idee!   Leider ausgerechnet der Tag, an dem ich nicht kann ...



Ich ja auch nicht,aber Donnerstag würde ich gerne 
fahren!


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2013)

Donnerstag soll es auch noch schöner werden. Da stell ich meinen Termin doch einfach um, ok? Also am Donnerstag um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll es auch noch schöner werden. Da stell ich meinen Termin doch einfach um, ok? Also am Donnerstag um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf...



Schade, schade, ich kann weder Dienstag, noch Donnerstag, noch Mittwoch diese Woche ..... dahaben wie einmal gutes Wetter ....

Euch viel Spaß und trockene Trails


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Schade, schade, ich kann weder Dienstag, noch Donnerstag, noch Mittwoch diese Woche ..... dahaben wie einmal gutes Wetter ....
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und trockene Trails



 Schade!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2013)

Mußte mich für den Donnerstag leider wieder abmelden. Hab SIT Stammtisch.


----------



## Sechser (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll es auch noch schöner werden. Da stell ich meinen Termin doch einfach um, ok? Also am Donnerstag um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf...



Juchuu!


----------



## meg-71 (3. Juni 2013)

Muss mich auch leider abmelden weil ich am Mittwoch in die Spätschicht wechseln muss

Gruß der meg


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2013)

So ich habe mal einen Termin für den letzten Mittwoch im Juni reingesetzt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14031


Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juni 2013)

Schön gestern mal wieder mit dem Tom zu fahren. Müssen wir wieder öfter machen. Danke an alle für die schöne Runde.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (10. Juni 2013)

In der Tat, war schön mal wieder mit so vielen zu fahren!

Das muss unbedingt wiederholt werden. Ich würde diese Woche gerne wieder am Donnerstag fahren, und zwar *ab 18 Uhr* in *Königswinter*:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14057


----------



## shmee (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich sowas lese, habe ich wirklich keine weiteren Fragen mehr, warum unsereiner im 7-Geb so unbeliebt ist: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...llision-mit-Mountainbiker-article1070681.html

...


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juni 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, habe ich wirklich keine weiteren Fragen mehr, warum unsereiner im 7-Geb so unbeliebt ist: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...llision-mit-Mountainbiker-article1070681.html
> 
> ...



Da hast du Recht. Eigentlich sollte den beiden direkt ein Knüppel in die Räder geworfen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (11. Juni 2013)

Ach, so drastisch muss es ja nicht sein. Aber ne Woche iphone, Computer, Fernseh und Bikeverbot zum Nachdenken wäre schon angebracht.


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juni 2013)

Eine Woche ohne iPhone, Computer und Fernsehn wäre für die Jungs wahrscheinlich schlimmer als Knüppel in die Räder.....

Donnerstag geht bei mir diese Woche leider nicht.


----------



## Merlin (12. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

aktuell ist für morgen ab mittags viel Regen angesagt. Wenn sich das nicht bis heute abend noch dramatisch ändert, werde ich den Termin leider canceln. Ich kann mich da auch nicht erst morgen entscheiden, weil ich alles direkt mit zur Arbeit nehmen muss oder eben nicht... ;((


----------



## shmee (12. Juni 2013)

Hmm, schade, aber der Wetterbericht sieht ja mal echt mies aus, >90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit....


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2013)

Der General Anzeiger sagt erst für später abends
Regen an.Also ich richte mich mal ein,und
fahre nur nicht,falls es um 18.00 schifft.


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2013)

...kann morgen nicht...

Jemand Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust?

Grüsse


----------



## Merlin (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab den Termin jetzt raus genommen. Ist mir leider zu unsicher bzw. ich rechne ernsthaft mit Regen. Sehr schade...


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...kann morgen nicht...
> 
> Jemand Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Grüsse



Leider nicht,werde morgen mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...kann morgen nicht...
> 
> Jemand Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Grüsse


 
Sehr gerne! Muß aber zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein; bekommen wir das hin? Eventuell muß ich mich dann gegen 17 Uhr ausklinken und am Rhein zurückfahren ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (13. Juni 2013)

Hätte heute und morgen Lust und (naja) Zeit.

Heute wegen des unsicheren Wetters spontan in der Homezone ab Clemens-August-Str./Ecke Wingert (Poppelsdorf) gegen 18:00 Uhr. Will jemand mit? Bei Regen entfällt das.

Morgen auch erst gegen 18:00 Uhr z.B. Ramersdorf. Kann ich da die Ablösung vom Bernd machen? Wo muss ich mich dafür hinstellen?

Gruß Helge


----------



## Merlin (13. Juni 2013)

Oh man, selten war ich so froh, eine Tour abgesagt zu haben....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Morgen auch erst gegen 18:00 Uhr z.B. Ramersdorf. Kann ich da die Ablösung vom Bernd machen? Wo muss ich mich dafür hinstellen?


 
Hmmm, falls der Carsten am Eingang Nachtigallental parken möchte, könnten wir von da aus zur Löwenburg etc., dann `rüber über Petersberg, Kloster, Weinberge nach Ramersdorf, dann - mit dir, ohne mich - zurück oder weiter ... aber die Ablöse wird teuer! ... ;-)


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2013)

@Carsten,
ich schau dann mal, ob der Wolle den Helge um 20:00 ablöst, der Thomas den Wolle dann um 22:00 und um Mitternacht kann der John ja dann den Thomas ablösen 

Was meinst Du, wäre das was???? 

Gruss,
Melli, gut gelaunt, weil Bus gepackt


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Carsten,
> ich schau dann mal, ob der Wolle den Helge um 20:00 ablöst, der Thomas den Wolle dann um 22:00 und um Mitternacht kann der John ja dann den Thomas ablösen
> 
> Was meinst Du, wäre das was????
> ...



Habe ich irgendwas verpasst ??


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2013)

...die Dame macht mal wieder Urlaub und hat Flausen im Kopf... 

Leider wird nix mit abklatschen heute, Schrauben statt fahren ist nötig...

Sorry.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2013)

Schade; hat jemand Lust & Zeit, den Carsten-Teil der Staffel zu übernehmen?


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. Juni 2013)

Alles klar soweit. Jetzt müsste der Wolle noch mit mir die Schicht tauschen, denn ich bin gestern aus Frust bis 21:00 im Büro geblieben. Das hat dazu geführt, dass es heute auch länger dauern wird. Klingt das komisch? So läuft der Laden hier.
 @Melanie: Viel Spaß. Du übernimmst sicher noch das Ende der Nachtschicht oder? Was ist denn das Ziel von dem gepackten Bus?


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin, 
wichtige Infos für "Nachtigallental-Parker":

Die Stadt Köwi hat dort druckfrische Absolutes Halteverbot Schilder aufgestellt und gestern auch fleißig teure Knollen verteilt 

Warum auch immer man auf diesem Streifen nicht mehr parken darf, heißt es für uns künftig andere Stellen zu nutzen.

z.B. am Tennisplatz oder am Parkplatz an der Autobahn.

Und am Bunker liegt unten ein weiterer Baum quer...

Sonst war es gestern äußerst entspannt 

Grüße
sun909


----------



## der.anderehelge (17. Juni 2013)

Fährt heute oder morgen jemand? Hab mir letzte Woche ein kleines Stundenpolster erarbeitet.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Juni 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Fährt heute oder morgen jemand? Hab mir letzte Woche ein kleines Stundenpolster erarbeitet.



Ich könnte morgen. Dann aber schon etwas früher, wann könntest du denn?


----------



## shmee (18. Juni 2013)

Also heute 18:30 ab Ramersdorf wäre ich dabei.


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Juni 2013)

Bin gerade noch etwas breit von der Tour gestern, vermute aber das legt sich bis Feierabend wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht bewege.

Bevor ich fahre brauch ich neues Felgenband fürs Hinterrad, das gute blaue hat sich aufgelöst und perforiert jetzt die Schläuche. Deshalb wird es wohl mit kaufen und frickeln doch 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2013)

Wenn danach noch Biergarten angesagt ist,
würde ich mich später dazugesellen.
Werde mal durchklingeln lassen.


----------



## shmee (18. Juni 2013)

Hört sich doch nach einem Plan an, also Treffen in Ramersdorf 18:30 und anschließend Biergarten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Juni 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Hört sich doch nach einem Plan an, also Treffen in Ramersdorf 18:30 und anschließend Biergarten.



Neid, Neid , Neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (18. Juni 2013)

Ich muss heute Abend leider direkt nach der Arbeit nach Hause und das Auto abgeben, kann also nicht mitfahren .

Aber dafür drehe ich eine Runde bei uns


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Juni 2013)

Ich mach jetzt Feierabend und fahr erstmahl zum Blauen Affen. Später mit Ralf und Thomas ins 7GB.


----------



## shmee (18. Juni 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt Feierabend und fahr erstmahl zum Blauen Affen. Später mit Ralf und Thomas ins 7GB.



Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo.


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Juni 2013)

Ich  komm dann mal 18:30 zum Ramersdorfer Parkplatz.


----------



## shmee (18. Juni 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ich  komm dann mal 18:30 zum Ramersdorfer Parkplatz.



Sauber, bis gleich.


----------



## AnjaR (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffentlich habt Ihr das Unwetter heute Mittag einigermaßen überstanden. Die Bilder aus Bonn, Mehlem, Wachtberg etc. sehen ja dramatisch aus. Auch in Much und Seelscheid waren stellenweise die Straßen überflutet.
Bin ich froh, oben auf dem Berg zu wohnen.

Lieben Gruß 

Anja


----------



## Merlin (20. Juni 2013)

Zuhause alles klar, im Büro knapp 1cm Wasser gehabt...ansonsten gut durchgekommen, aber selten soooo viel Regen gesehen.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2013)

...meiner Mum in Hennef hat's auch den Keller geflutet... 

Hoffe, es war niemand zu der Zeit unterwegs von euch? In Kölle war es entspannt, tiefst dunkel aber nix Wildes.

Grüße


----------



## Sechser (21. Juni 2013)

Das einzige, was bei mir im Keller nicht nass wurde, ist mein Fahrrad. Das hing nämlich noch am Reparaturständer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juni 2013)

Sachen gibt's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3104137&set=vb.147207582101016&type=2&theater


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2013)

Der Kerl ist noch besser

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=204599139695193&set=vb.147207582101016&type=2&theater


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand das Nachtigallental fahren möchte ...





-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juni 2013)

D.h. im Nachtigallental werden jetzt immer die Unwetter eingesperrt????? 

Dann müssen wir noch rausfinden, wo die Sonne weggesperrt wurde!


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2013)

Der Bittweg ist zwar nicht gesperrt, im Downhill kann da schon mal eine Überraschung kommen






Also, Achtung hinter den Kurven!

-trekki


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2013)

Danke John für den Tipp, sieht ja spannend aus... )

Hier übrigens der Termin für Morgen, Wetter soll ja gut bleiben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14117


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juli 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Danke John für den Tipp, sieht ja spannend aus... )
> 
> Hier übrigens der Termin für Morgen, Wetter soll ja gut bleiben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14117



Dabei,ich hab Urlaub,freu!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juli 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Danke John für den Tipp, sieht ja spannend aus... )
> 
> Hier übrigens der Termin für Morgen, Wetter soll ja gut bleiben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14117



Vielleicht sieht man sich im Biergarten wenn ihr einen aufsucht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre heute Abend von Köwi aus ins südliche 7-geb. will jemand mit?


----------



## Freckles (2. Juli 2013)

Eine sehr schöne Tour war das heute! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht . Vielen Dank an die Guides und an alle Mitfahrer!

Viele Grüße
Angela

PS: Ich habe übrigens die Schluchten des Bittwegs heile überstanden


----------



## jo_hh (2. Juli 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Tour war das heute! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht . Vielen Dank an die Guides und an alle Mitfahrer!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Angela
> ...



Fand ich auch!  Vielen Dank! Und falls ich mal dabei bin, wenn ich nicht mitten in der Nacht wieder aufstehen muss, stelle ich hinterher gern einen Gartenschlauch, Eis und lecker Augustiner Helles...

Beste Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Merlin (2. Juli 2013)

So, die Brille ist wieder am Mann. Das alte Miststück, hätte ja ruhig mal nen Ton sagen können.

Bleibt noch die inkontinente Gabel. Hoffe, das wird schnell wieder...

Hat das Eis denn wenigstens geschmeckt? Ich bin gegen 21.45 Uhr noch an der Eisdiele vorbei gekommen, da war aber schon keiner mehr da!


----------



## Trekki (2. Juli 2013)

Merlin, hilfe gibts hier. 

-trekki


----------



## Merlin (3. Juli 2013)

John, warte nur, bis wir uns gleich auf der Südbrücke treffen...


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juli 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Tour war das heute! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht . Vielen Dank an die Guides und an alle Mitfahrer!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Angela
> ...


Ja,fand ich auch.Unsere Abfahrt
hatte leider auch ganz schöne 
Schluchten!



jo_hh schrieb:


> Fand ich auch!  Vielen Dank! Und falls ich mal dabei bin, wenn ich nicht mitten in der Nacht wieder aufstehen muss, stelle ich hinterher gern einen Gartenschlauch, Eis und lecker Augustiner Helles...
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Joachim


Ich glaube,da wird gerne
darauf zurück gekommen.



Merlin schrieb:


> So, die Brille ist wieder am Mann. Das alte Miststück, hätte ja ruhig mal nen Ton sagen können.
> 
> Schön,daß sich die Rampe
> hochfahren gelohnt hat.
> ...


War lecker,haben uns eins mitgenommen 
und am Rhein gegessen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte gegen 19 Uhr im 7geb fahren. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2013)

Schaff ich leider zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Juli 2013)

Waren heute im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Auf der Abfahrt von der  Löwenburg kam uns ein "Mountainbiker" auf dem Elektromountainbike  entgegen. Erst nietet er fast die Fußgänger vor mir um (wegen denen ich  auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abgebremst hatte) und hält dann erst voll auf  mich, dann auf die Fahrer hinter mir zu. Haben dann erstmal die  Konversation mit den Fußgängern gesucht.
Sind dem Kerl das zweite mal auf der Abfahrt bei den Breibergen begegnet  (wo er mit v-max des Ebikes) die Forstwege kreuzt und dabei fast wieder  Fußgänger mitnimmt. Hab mich dann an ihn rangehängt und wollte mal  fragen was der Scheiß soll, leider hat er nicht angehalten. Als er sich  dann in einer etwas größeren Matschpfütze etwas "festgefahren" hatte kam  während des fahrens nur :"ja steht doch nicht so im Weg rum", "ja die  sollen halt wo anders rumstehen" und nach dem Hinweiß bezüglich des  miteinander auf den Wegen kam nur "und du bist der Chef hier oder was?"  und weg war er.
Also wer ihn das nächste mal sieht (die Locals kennen ihn bestimmt  schon) gebt ihm mal unmissverständlich zu verstehen, dass sein Verhalten  unter aller Sau ist. 
Komplett schwarz gekleideter Glatzkopf ohne Helm auf schwarzem  E-Mountainbike mit "Doppelbrücke". Solche Schwachmaten kann man echt  nirgendwo gebrauchen.


----------



## shmee (8. Juli 2013)

Junge, Leute gibt's..... da fällt dir nix mehr ein. 



Fabian93 schrieb:


> Waren heute im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Auf der Abfahrt von der  Löwenburg kam uns ein "Mountainbiker" auf dem Elektromountainbike  entgegen. Erst nietet er fast die Fußgänger vor mir um (wegen denen ich  auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abgebremst hatte) und hält dann erst voll auf  mich, dann auf die Fahrer hinter mir zu. Haben dann erstmal die  Konversation mit den Fußgängern gesucht.
> Sind dem Kerl das zweite mal auf der Abfahrt bei den Breibergen begegnet  (wo er mit v-max des Ebikes) die Forstwege kreuzt und dabei fast wieder  Fußgänger mitnimmt. Hab mich dann an ihn rangehängt und wollte mal  fragen was der Scheiß soll, leider hat er nicht angehalten. Als er sich  dann in einer etwas größeren Matschpfütze etwas "festgefahren" hatte kam  während des fahrens nur :"ja steht doch nicht so im Weg rum", "ja die  sollen halt wo anders rumstehen" und nach dem Hinweiß bezüglich des  miteinander auf den Wegen kam nur "und du bist der Chef hier oder was?"  und weg war er.
> Also wer ihn das nächste mal sieht (die Locals kennen ihn bestimmt  schon) gebt ihm mal unmissverständlich zu verstehen, dass sein Verhalten  unter aller Sau ist.
> Komplett schwarz gekleideter Glatzkopf ohne Helm auf schwarzem  E-Mountainbike mit "Doppelbrücke". Solche Schwachmaten kann man echt  nirgendwo gebrauchen.


----------



## sibu (8. Juli 2013)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Also wer ihn das nächste mal sieht (die Locals kennen ihn bestimmt  schon) gebt ihm mal unmissverständlich zu verstehen, dass sein Verhalten  unter aller Sau ist.
> Komplett schwarz gekleideter Glatzkopf ohne Helm auf schwarzem  E-Mountainbike mit "Doppelbrücke". Solche Schwachmaten kann man echt  nirgendwo gebrauchen.


Der ist mir schon mal am Ölberg begegnet. Die Geschwindigkeit, mit der er da rumgebretter ist, lag deutlich oberhalb der 25 km/h, die für E-Bikes ohne Kennzeichen auf der Straße zulässig ist. Da es unter der Woche war, hatte er niemanden, dem er zu nahe kommen konnte. Ich glaube aber kaum, das man ihm etas zu verstehen geben kann. Das von dir geschilderte Verhalten zeigt, das er eher beratungsresistent ist.


----------



## zett78 (8. Juli 2013)

Dürfte wieder der alte Bekannte auf dem Haibike E-Bike gewesen sein.
Der ist auch letztes Jahr öfter negativ aufgefallen, sogar auf dem Radweg am Rhein zwischen Beuel und Königswinter.
Leider seit dem nicht mehr gesehen, bei der nächsten rücksichtslosen Aktion hinterher und vom Rad holen.


----------



## Merlin (8. Juli 2013)

So, nach einem schönen Wochenende im Saarland und einer etwas ungeplanten Übernachtung in Homburg bin ich gerade mit neuem Öldruckschalter und frischem Motoröl wieder in Bonn angekommen. 

Visiere mal eine Tour für die zweite Wochenhälfte (Donnerstag?) an...


----------



## Freckles (8. Juli 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, nach einem schönen Wochenende im Saarland und einer etwas ungeplanten Übernachtung in Homburg bin ich gerade mit neuem Öldruckschalter und frischem Motoröl wieder in Bonn angekommen.
> 
> Visiere mal eine Tour für die zweite Wochenhälfte (Donnerstag?) an...



Am Donnerstag kann ich nicht, daher wollte ich morgen evtl. mal wieder ins südliche 7Geb.
Vlt setze ich gleich noch was rein.


----------



## Freckles (8. Juli 2013)

Sodele, hat jemand Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14152

Ciao,
ANgela


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Sodele, hat jemand Lust?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14152
> 
> ...



Hi!

Sorry, das ist mir einfach zu knapp von der Zeit Angela. Wie siehts den mit den Anderen aus? Morgen 18.30Uhr gewohnter Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf? Würde auch guiden. Wird ganz gemütlich fahren. Jetzt keine Sprüche von wegen, daß kannst Du eh nicht, was das gemütlich fahren angeht.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Juli 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Würde auch guiden. Wird ganz gemütlich fahren. Jetzt keine Sprüche von wegen, daß kannst Du eh nicht, was das gemütlich fahren angeht.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



 Ich fahre mit dir.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## NoJan (8. Juli 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Sodele, hat jemand Lust?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14152
> 
> ...



ich hoffe ich schaffe es morgen zeitlich ;-)


----------



## Freckles (8. Juli 2013)

NoJan schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich schaffe es morgen zeitlich ;-)



Ja Mensch! Das wäre ja klasse!!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2013)

Also morgen kann ich mal wieder nur in den 
Biergarten kommen,falls geplant.

 @tom:Wie gut,daß Dein Auto wieder heile ist,
           am Donnerstag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## shmee (9. Juli 2013)

18:00 schaffe ich auch nicht. Aber 18:30 wie gewohnt Ramersdorf bin ich dabei. Vielleicht können wir ja mit der anderen Gruppe einen Treffpunkt ausmachen? ca. 20:30 Löwenburger Hof? Dann Breiberge oder so und anschließend Biergarten?


----------



## der.anderehelge (9. Juli 2013)

Bin ein Kandidat für 18:30 und Ramersdorf. NGT um 18:00 ist zeitlich vermutlich nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Juli 2013)

..


----------



## Freckles (9. Juli 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> 18:00 schaffe ich auch nicht. Aber 18:30 wie gewohnt Ramersdorf bin ich dabei. Vielleicht können wir ja mit der anderen Gruppe einen Treffpunkt ausmachen? ca. 20:30 Löwenburger Hof? Dann Breiberge oder so und anschließend Biergarten?



Löwenburger Hof ist eher suboptimal . Aber lass uns doch einfach den Biergarten anvisieren. Bad Honnef auf der Insel, wenn ihr BB fahrt?

Wollte die beiden Flowtrails im Süden mitnehmen.


----------



## shmee (9. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, dann peilen wir mal Grafenwerth an. Wir versuchen mal, 20:30 zu schaffen.


----------



## Stumpi29 (9. Juli 2013)

18 Uhr NGT ist bei mir auch zu knapp, denke aber 18:30 Uhr RD ist drin! Wird es denn eher "trialig" oder müssen wir Gas geben um dann pünktlich auf der Insel zu sein ? Wollte eigentlich das Enduro mal auf Touren Tauglichkeit überprüfen!


----------



## shmee (9. Juli 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> 18 Uhr NGT ist bei mir auch zu knapp, denke aber 18:30 Uhr RD ist drin! Wird es denn eher "trialig" oder müssen wir Gas geben um dann pünktlich auf der Insel zu sein ? Wollte eigentlich das Enduro mal auf Touren Tauglichkeit überprüfen!



Nene, bleibt alles trailig, wollte evtl. noch mal 1-2 technische Stellen mitnehmen, also genau richtig für das Enduro.


----------



## Sechser (9. Juli 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wollte die beiden Flowtrails im Süden mitnehmen.



Überredet!


----------



## Cycle Bob (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr alle,
wollte mich kurz bei Euch bedanken! Ich hab mich ja gestern einfach dazu gemogelt! Da ich ja Chris? aka Shmee noch ein Bier schulde hoffe ich das man sich bald mal wieder sieht! Ihr seit ne lustige Truppe!

Danke für den schönen Abend!

Viele Grüße

Olivier


----------



## Merlin (15. Juli 2013)

Moin moin,

ich würde diese Woche gerne fahren. Da ich mich aber morgen erstmal um mein kaputtes Alltagsrad kümmern muss, damit ich wieder anständig zur Arbeit komme, würde ich gerne am Donnerstag fahren. Diesmal in Köwi mit zwei, drei Trails, danach vielleicht durch den Ennert Richtung Südbrücke.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14176


----------



## der.anderehelge (15. Juli 2013)

Bin Dienstag leider auch nicht da. Donnerstag könnte klappen.


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich würde morgen fahren wollen.

Ab Köwi, 18.00 Uhr. 

Termin hier:
Klick Dienstags-Termin

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (16. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde morgen fahren wollen.
> 
> Ab Köwi, 18.00 Uhr.
> ...



Würde gerne, aber vor dem Urlaub wird mir das, wie gesagt, leider zu knapp. Muss auch noch die Brut abholen heute .

Viele Späße!
A.


----------



## shmee (16. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde morgen fahren wollen.
> 
> Ab Köwi, 18.00 Uhr.
> ...



Irgendwie geht dein Termin nicht.  

Ich würde evtl. später dazustoßen auf ein kühles Blondes im Biergarten. so ab 20:30 im Bundeshäuschen?


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14179


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde morgen fahren wollen.
> 
> Ab Köwi, 18.00 Uhr.
> ...



Hi,
18uhr ist für mich zu früh. Ich FAHRE BEI DEN Nachtbikern.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juli 2013)

So Kinners, hier ein kleiner Bericht von Sonntag. Als aller erstes ein dickes Lob an den Guide. Danke Carsten für die schöne Tour.

Als dann auf der Fähre die letzten Mäkel ausgeräumt waren.





Ging es erst einmal zum Drachenfels hoch. Dort durch die Menschenmassen gekämpft einen Blick auf den Rhein erhascht. Dann an Wolkenburg und Milchhäuschen vorbei Richtung Löwenburg. Nach einer kurzen Riegelpause zum Tretschbachtal.





von dort unten wieder hoch. Es schien so als wären wir da noch lustig gewesen. Einige lächelten noch.





Als dann auf dem Carstentrail die Kurventechniken verbessert wurden sah man schon andere Gesichter. 





Von dort ging es belustigt ins Schmelztal um dann von Honnef wieder hoch zum Auge Gottes zu fahren. Leider verließen dort meiner Kamera die scharfen Bilder. Der Ausklang im Biergarten hat uns dann gestärkt. Um die letzten Meter zur Fähre zu schaffen. 

Ein absolut gelungener Tag. Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Es war mir ein Fest.

Grüße der Mann mit dem schwersten Rad.

Ps. Soll noch mal einer sagen mit 17,5 kg kann man keine Touren fahren


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2013)

Feine Fotos Micha!

Gestern war dann nix mit langsam, der Kollege (mit 29er) hätte auch Orange tragen können 

Waren dann 1000HM in 2.45h mit über 11,5er Schnitt, ich war fettisch, ächz...

Aber egal, alles Training für Samstag 

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (17. Juli 2013)

Schöner Bericht von einem schönen Tag! 

Die Kurventechnik sieht ja schon mal gar nicht so schlecht aus (man beachte die Blickführung!), aber am Gucken selber müssen wir noch arbeiten, omg!


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Feine Fotos Micha!
> 
> Gestern war dann nix mit langsam, der Kollege (mit 29er) hätte auch Orange tragen können
> 
> ...



Da waren wohl beide Carsten unterwegs !


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2013)

ne ne, ich mit schwerem Gerät, der andere auf 120mm 29er 

Nicht ganz fair verteilt, wäre was für Thomas "zum spielen" gewesen 

Viel Spass heut abend!
C.

P.S. Würde nächste Woche Dienstag fahren, Termin hier Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ne ne, ich mit schwerem Gerät, der andere auf 120mm 29er
> 
> Nicht ganz fair verteilt, wäre was für Thomas "zum spielen" gewesen
> 
> ...



Ich meinte den Carsten mit dem 29er,Stumpjumper.
Der hat aber,glaube ich,mehr Federweg.
Ist schon öfter mit uns gefahren.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2013)

ah so,
ne, der war´s nicht 

grüße


----------



## Stumpi29 (18. Juli 2013)

Ne ich war es nicht ! ;-) Hatte Dienstag leider keine Zeit.

Heute 18:30 Uhr ? Jemand da ?

Grüße Karsten


----------



## shmee (18. Juli 2013)

Tom hat ja ausgeschrieben am Nachtigallental. Wer von Bonn anreist, 17:50 Chinaschiff oder ca. 18:05 unter der Südbrücke.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juli 2013)

Tom,welchen Biergarten wolltest Du denn ansteuern?
Bin mit dem Auto und überlege wo ich am
besten parke.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2013)

...klassischer Fall von Augenpaul...

Ich spontan in Ramersdorf und kein Mensch da???

Shit, da war ja was, Köwi heute angesagt, Klatsch vor die Stirn 

Naja, schon mal für Di durch den Ennert (ver)geirrt und was schönes neues gefunden...

Viel Spaß im Biergarten gehabt zu haben!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (18. Juli 2013)

Och, Carsten, schade. Wir sind gut versackt, ichbin gerade nach Hause gekommen...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2013)

Ja,
Shit happens, musste aber mit dem Rad noch nach Kölle zurück...

Nächste Woche dann?

Grüsse


----------



## Sechser (19. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Biergarten gehabt zu haben!
> C.



Nee, diesmal Weingarten ... und davor Tour rückwärts  das sah auf einmal alles so anders aus ...

War mal wieder richtig klasse - wenn Leben so wär, bräuchte ich keinen Urlaub.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juli 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Nee, diesmal Weingarten ... und davor Tour rückwärts  das sah auf einmal alles so anders aus ...
> 
> War mal wieder richtig klasse - wenn Leben so wär, bräuchte ich keinen Urlaub.



!!!!!!!!War echt wieder super gestern!


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2013)

Ich will morgen gerne mitfahren, nun meine Frage: Sehe ich das richtig, dass morgen um 18 Uhr eine DIMB Tour (Beuel als Start), der Treff am Telekom-Campus und der Treff um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf ist - oder wie sieht es da aus für den morgigen Dienstag nachmittag? 

Thanks und beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2013)

Dimb=Gemütlichfahrer morgen ab Beuel, Anfänger oder Nachtbiker starten oft bei T-Mobile, Ramersdorf morgen keine Gemütlichfahrer...

Jetzt alles klar  ?

Grüße!
C.


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2013)

Cool, danke Dir  Immer gut jemanden zu fragen, der sich auskennt.

LG,
Marc


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut!

Biergarten könnte voll sein, zur Not gehen wir auf die Wiese, also ggf mal was für unter die vier Buchstaben mitnehmen, wer schnell verkühlt 

Bis nachher...
C.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2013)

Kurze Errinnerung:
TTTT


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2013)

Soderle,
alle heile gestern geblieben 

Und wir hatten keine Panne im Gegensatz zu einem hier nicht namentlich zu nennenden Herrn, der die falsche Schlauchgröße dabei hatte, ts ts, könnte ein W...ki.... gewesen sein 

Dann mal bis nächste Woche, jemand Präferenzen für einen Tag?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> alle heile gestern geblieben
> 
> Und wir hatten keine Panne im Gegensatz zu einem hier nicht namentlich zu nennenden Herrn, der die falsche Schlauchgröße dabei hatte, ts ts, könnte ein W...ki.... gewesen sein
> ...



Der Wi....ki...., dem das letztes Jahr in den Filthies auch schon mal passiert ist??????? Der RR-Schlauch wollte einfach nicht ins MTB 

Dienstag stehen die Chancen bei mir sehr gut es zu schaffen.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## kurvenkratzer (24. Juli 2013)

Na, wie wäre es mit einer kleinen  Höhenmetersammlung  am Samstag in der Morgenkühle?


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juli 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dienstag stehen die Chancen bei mir sehr gut es zu schaffen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Ich korrigiere..... da mein Magen immer noch keine feste Nahrung mag, wird das mit Dienstag bei mir wohl eher nichts


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juli 2013)

Mensch Melli,

was ist los? Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass Du nicht wirklich auf die Beine kommst. Wünsche Dir gut Besserung.

Liebe Grüße 
Anja, die den Dolomitencross überlebt hat


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juli 2013)

Danke Dir! Den Eindruck kann ich leider nur bestätigen... aber warte mal ab, pünktlich zum Winterpokal bin ich wieder so was von fit!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. Juli 2013)

Morgen niemand am Start?


----------



## shmee (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich würde heute fahren, 18:30 Ramersdorf?


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. Juli 2013)

18:30 Ramersdorf sollte ich auch hinkriegen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Juli 2013)

finde ich auch top! bin am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## looooop (30. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei wenn Ihr mich noch mal mitnehmt ....

Wird das wieder so ne 'Leicht und Langsam' - Runde wie am Do.?


----------



## shmee (30. Juli 2013)

Also, falls es von oben halbwegs trocken bleibt, fahre ich. Nur so zur Info.


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. Juli 2013)

Ich geniesse den Regen (in Endenich seit 2h) lieber auf der überdachten Terasse. Falls es morgen besser ist, dreh ich mal ne Mittwochs-Runde.


----------



## shmee (30. Juli 2013)

Ja, da es ja anscheinend gar nicht aufhört und auch das Regenradar eher düster aussieht, würde ich auch auf Morgen schieben.


----------



## looooop (30. Juli 2013)

puh ... wollte grad los ...

Morgen is aber auch prima ....


----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Juli 2013)

also ich bin auch dabei! wer fährt denn jetzt mit?

brauche so 20 min Vorlauf bis Ramersdorf, also meldet euch möglichst bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (30. Juli 2013)

Ne, sorry, bin raus, und damit alle glaub ich. Ist mir einfach zu nass auf dem Radar.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Juli 2013)

Mist, dann bin ich wohl morgen auch vielleicht am start...


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Ja, da es ja anscheinend gar nicht aufhört und auch das Regenradar eher düster aussieht, würde ich auch auf Morgen schieben.



Was ist denn mit Donnerstag?Da hätte ich Zeit und
das Wetter soll dann ja wieder grandios werden.


----------



## Merlin (30. Juli 2013)

Das wäre auch der einzige Tag, an dem ich diese Woche ne Chance sehe. Bin aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## shmee (31. Juli 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Donnerstag?Da hätte ich Zeit und
> das Wetter soll dann ja wieder grandios werden.



Donnerstag bin ich gern dabei.

Ansonsten hole ich heute auf jeden Fall die Tour von gestern nach, 18:00 in Ramersdorf. Wer noch?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (31. Juli 2013)

bei mir klärt es sich am frühen nachmittag ob ich heute zeit habe, melde mich dann nochmal!


----------



## der.anderehelge (31. Juli 2013)

Ich komme heute nach Ramersdorf, 18:00 wird wieder mal eng. Ich versuch es.

Aktuell spricht noch nichts gegen morgen, aber auch morgen bin ich zeitlich schlecht planbar.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (31. Juli 2013)

Hej, also ich hab leider noch nen kurzes Meeting um 17:00 Uhr. D.h. 18:00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, 18:30 Uhr müsste ich aber schaffen. Würde das für euch auch gehen?
Lg,
Flo


----------



## shmee (31. Juli 2013)

Hi Flo,

klar, geht, ich reise dann über den Ennert an, dann schlage ich die Zeit schon mal auf ein paar Trails tot. 

Müsste nur so gegen 20:30 am Blauen Affen sein, aber das sollte ja zu schaffen sein.


----------



## looooop (31. Juli 2013)

Ich komme auch ....  ... 18:00 oder 18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (31. Juli 2013)

OK, 18:30 schaffe ich gut. Stelle mich dann mal auf diesen Termin ein.


----------



## shmee (31. Juli 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> Ich komme auch ....  ... 18:00 oder 18:30?



Ich komme dann auch erst 18:30 nach Ramersdorf.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (31. Juli 2013)

super, dann bis gleich!


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2013)

Morgen Köwi?
Ist ja Kühler, können paar "Hügel" (Schallenberg und Co  ) mal wieder anfahren...

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (5. August 2013)

Lass mal morgen früh schauen, wie das Wetter so aussieht. Die Vorhersage ist nicht so prickelnd .... speziell zu der Zeit, wo wir so fahren würden, bin jetzt ein wenig verwöhnt 

Viele Grüße!









sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen Köwi?
> Ist ja Kühler, können paar "Hügel" (Schallenberg und Co  ) mal wieder anfahren...
> 
> Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen Köwi?
> Ist ja Kühler, können paar "Hügel" (Schallenberg und Co  ) mal wieder anfahren...
> 
> Grüsse



Der wurde auch letzten Mittwoch angesteuert,
daher waren einige froh,daß wir donnerstags
Pensum reduzieren mussten.


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2013)

Ts,
wer macht denn sowas bei den Temperaturen 

Starte dann heute 17.30 Parkplatz oberhalb See Ramersdorf.

Bitte per Tel anmelden...

Grüsse


----------



## looooop (5. August 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der wurde auch letzten Mittwoch angesteuert,
> daher waren einige froh,daß wir donnerstags
> Pensum reduzieren mussten.



uh oh ...  nochmal n riesen Dankeschön an dich dafür ....

(hoffe deinem Radl geht mittlerweile besser)


----------



## Redfraggle (6. August 2013)

Jau,sonst hätte ich die tolle Tour von
Sonntag ja nicht mitfahren können.
Uwe hat's gut repariert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (6. August 2013)

So melde mich aus den Bergen zurück ! :-/

Jemand heute unterwegs ?


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> So melde mich aus den Bergen zurück ! :-/
> 
> Jemand heute unterwegs ?


Hi Urlauber,
zu spät gesehen, waren ab 16.00 schon unterwegs und haben den Regen im Irren um den Hirschberg verbracht...

Danach feinstes Wetter und den an uns vorbeiflitzenden Nachtbikern kurz danach beim Schrauben an der Kette zugeschaut... Hase und Igel sag ich nur 

Nächste Woche dann wieder?!

Grüsse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. August 2013)

... wo habt ihr denn eure Igeltour fortgesetzt; Breiberge? Wir sind über Auge Gottes zum Grenzwegtrail weiter ...


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2013)

Moin Bernd,
wir sind über Breiberge runter, waren schon um 16.00 Uhr los und hatten genug 

Auge Gottes wäre eine Reise Wert gewesen, aber zu weit an dem Tag...

Bis die Tage dann wieder
Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (11. August 2013)

Dienstag jemand früher unterwegs? 15.00?

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dienstag jemand früher unterwegs? 15.00?
> 
> Grüsse



wo denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. August 2013)

Köwi?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2013)

kann ich einrichten


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2013)

Carsten, gugst du

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/morgen/deutschland/wachtberg/DE0011009.html


----------



## kurvenkratzer (12. August 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Carsten, gugst du
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/morgen/deutschland/wachtberg/DE0011009.html



Deshalb mein Vorschlag:
Mi ab KöWi, ca 17 oder 18h
Wer kommt mit?

Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2013)

...dann bin ich raus die Woche 

Grüsse


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. August 2013)

Hej Jungs,

wie schauts denn morgen aus? Jemand Lust?

Lg, Flo


----------



## Freckles (26. August 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> 
> wie schauts denn morgen aus? Jemand Lust?
> 
> Lg, Flo



Morgen anderweitig unterwegs, aber Donnerstag sollte klappen.

Grüße
A


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. August 2013)

Hi Flo, 
ich kann heute nicht. Der Chris/shmee ist ja schon am Gardasee, ich bin ab Samstag auch in Italien. Will diese Woche zwar nochmal aufs Rad, aber keine Ahnung wann und wie ich das hinkriege.
Gr.Helge


----------



## Dart (27. August 2013)

Ich habe seit Freitag einen entzündeten Ellenbogen. Mal sehen wann ich wieder auf´s Bike komme.


----------



## Stumpi29 (27. August 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Morgen anderweitig unterwegs, aber Donnerstag sollte klappen.
> 
> Grüße
> A



Heute schaffe ich es auch nicht ! Ersatzteile sind noch nicht da ! :-( 
Aber für DO sollte alles wieder Fit sein ! 

Grüße Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. August 2013)

hi,
ich leider heute auch nicht...

gute Besserung an Fahrer und Rad weiter oben 

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. August 2013)

Würde gerne Donnerstag fahren,
da es aber am Samstag in Urlaub,mega freu,
geht,schaffe ich es nicht.Gibt noch
einiges zu tun.Euch viel Spaß und
bis nach dem Urlaub.
Dem Jörg gute Besserung und lass
Dir ein K-Tape verpassen,hilft gut!


----------



## Dart (28. August 2013)

@ Redfraggle: Danke für den Tip, dann muss mal zu einem Physio meines vertrauens gehen.


----------



## sun909 (2. September 2013)

Diese Woche ist Dienstag am Mittwoch 

Wollte um 17.00 im Ennert starten, 18.00 wäre der Parkplatz oberhalb Ramersdorf drin...

Freiwillige  ?


----------



## Freckles (2. September 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche ist Dienstag am Mittwoch
> 
> Wollte um 17.00 im Ennert starten, 18.00 wäre der Parkplatz oberhalb Ramersdorf drin...
> 
> Freiwillige  ?



Mittwoch hört sich gut an. Ich halte mal 18:00 fest


----------



## Sechser (2. September 2013)

Oh, da ist ja doch jemand zu hause. Ich dachte, hier wären alle im Urlaub.

Werde mir Mittwoch vormerken.


----------



## AnjaR (2. September 2013)

Wenn der Dienstag, der diese Woche am Mittwoch ist, am Donnerstag wäre, könnte ich auch. Mittwoch ist BBP angesagt.

Gruß
Anja

PS, ich war das WE in der Pfalz, die Gegend um Neustadt ist der Hammer.


----------



## Merlin (2. September 2013)

Ich kann am Mittwoch leider auch nicht, bin diese Woche aber vermutlich eh voll verplant. Evtl. Donnerstag als einzige Option.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. September 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche ist Dienstag am Mittwoch
> 
> Wollte um 17.00 im Ennert starten, 18.00 wäre der Parkplatz oberhalb Ramersdorf drin...
> 
> Freiwillige  ?


 
Freiwillig gerne, auch früher möglich; Do. geht bei mir nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. September 2013)

Hi,
ok, dann also 18.00 Uhr.

Wichtig: Nicht der Parkplatz UNTEN, sondern oben oberhalb des Sees ist gemeint!

Also Oberkasseler Straße, Rheinhöhenweg. Schaut es euch ggf. bei Google bitte an, ok?

Ansonsten bitte vorab per mail melden. 

Die 17.00 Uhr Fahrer haben Post von mir bekommen...

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2013)

Hier noch der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14333

Immer brav eintragen, wg. Versicherung und so 

bis morgen
C.


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. September 2013)

Nabend!

Bin leider für morgen raus. Wollte morgen im Ahrtal ne Runde drehen. War soooo lange nicht mehr da biken.

Viel spaß morgen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wollte morgen im Ahrtal ne Runde drehen. War soooo lange nicht mehr da biken.
> 
> ...



Waren wir nicht am Sonntag im Ahrtal?


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. September 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Waren wir nicht am Sonntag im Ahrtal?



Weiß nicht so genau. Ging alles so schnell am Sonntag


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche ist Dienstag am Mittwoch
> 
> Wollte um 17.00 im Ennert starten, 18.00 wäre der Parkplatz oberhalb Ramersdorf drin...
> 
> Freiwillige  ?



Ist mir zu früh oder zu spät. Fahre dann alleine. Euch aber viel Spaß.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2013)

Für Leute die schon etwas früher Bescheid wissen müssen.

Hier ist was 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14337


----------



## Sechser (4. September 2013)

Bin auch raus heute. Habe mir irgendwie den Zeh gedengelt, so dass ich kaum laufen geschweige denn Rad fahren kann.


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Für Leute die schon etwas früher Bescheid wissen müssen.
> 
> Hier ist was
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14337



Bin ich das ganze WE nicht im Lande...

Schade!

 @Jerry: gute Besserung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin ich das ganze WE nicht im Lande...
> 
> Schade!
> 
> @Jerry: gute Besserung!



wieso bist du denn da schon wieder weg? Mit Mirja oder ohne? Sie könnte dann ja kommen.


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2013)

Beide weg, alter Casanova


----------



## LukePC (5. September 2013)

Hi,

wollte gestern eigentlich nochmal mitfahren hatte euer "Schlusslicht" auch noch eingeholt aber nen lockeres Cleat... hab dann was rumgeschraubt und dann erstmal alleine noch gesucht...
hab aber immer nur ganz kurz verschiedene andere Biker danach gesehen. Sehr interessant, wie viele Biker gestern unterwegs waren 

War dann aber noch ne schöne Runde, als ich M. und M. von T-Mobile getroffen habe


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. September 2013)

...eine sehr spezielle Mittwochstour mit Superguide (nur im Foto hinten).
Demnächst mit Biergartenabschluss, nicht mit Aua-Abschluss. Ich hoffe, es tut nicht mehr weh...

Danke 
Wolfgang


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2013)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ...eine sehr spezielle Mittwochstour mit Superguide (nur im Foto hinten).
> Demnächst mit Biergartenabschluss, nicht mit Aua-Abschluss. Ich hoffe, es tut nicht mehr weh...
> 
> Danke
> Wolfgang


 
Danke fürs Bild und fürs Guiden, wieder neue Ennert-Trails kennengelernt! Heute noch jemand am Start? Das Wetter wird ab morgen deutlich schlechter ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2013)

Gleich geht's zum Rasenrennen


----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2013)

Jau, wo iss denn die Ehrenmedaille für randalierende Rentner?
...ein Aktionspic als Daseinsbeleg tät doch reichen....LG, der Pete (wenn möglich mit Rasen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (9. September 2013)

Guckst Du hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62835

Die ActionPics unserer fleissigen Betreuerin Angela 

Trotz Regen und damit verbundener Rutchpartie auf der Strecke ein super geiles WE!!!! 

Die Jungspunts waren ausgesprochen nett und höflich zu uns, haben sich fürsorglich erkundigt ob wir ihre Musik noch ertragen können und hätten uns bestimmt auch über die Strasse geholfen, wenn es denn in der Nähe eine gegeben hätte 

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei


----------



## shmee (10. September 2013)

Tolle Bilder von der Betreuerin, da habt ihr es ja richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62835
> 
> ...



Und zwar mit der ganzen Familie und noch mehr Kuchen


----------



## Pete04 (10. September 2013)

IM LEBEN NICHT sah ich einen zufriedeneren Bäcker:





Nochn Termin für den Kalender - mir geh'n die Tage aus...
Der blanke Frohsinn!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2013)

Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag mit in die Filthy´s zu fahren? Ich wollte gegen 10 Uhr zu Hause los fahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2013)

Für alle die mal wieder Dienstags fahren wollen. Hier ein Termin.

Grüße Micha

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14368


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2013)

Ups


----------



## Sechser (21. September 2013)

Tja, jetzt gehts hier im Kofo auch schon los:


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. September 2013)

Es ist Dienstag. Das Wetter ist gut. Um 19:20 geht das Licht aus. Wie wärs mal wieder mit etwas biken?

Ich kann ab 18:00 Uhr in Ramersdorf stehen. Oder gibt's schon andere Pläne?

Gruß
Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (24. September 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, schaffe aber frühestens 18:30. Könnt ja schon einmal hochfahren und mich unten aufgabeln


----------



## Stumpi29 (24. September 2013)

Bin raus ! Passt heute leider zeitlich nicht. :-(

Aber vielleicht bekomme ich dafür mein Auto endlich verkauft !


----------



## Freckles (24. September 2013)

Bei mir klappt es auch heute nicht, Urlaubsvorbereitungen


----------



## Dart (24. September 2013)

Habe heute leider auch kein Bike dabei, fahre aber wahrscheinlich eine Runde bei mir zu Hause. Falls da jemand mit möchte ... würde so gegen 18:30 sein


----------



## Freckles (24. September 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Habe heute leider auch kein Bike dabei, fahre aber wahrscheinlich eine Runde bei mir zu Hause. Falls da jemand mit möchte ... würde so gegen 18:30 sein



Du weißt, dass ich noch deine Brille habe, oder? 

Spätestens am 19.10. bekommst du sie dann wieder . Oder wir müssen vorher was ausmachen ...

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2013)

Bin leider momentan zu langsam für Euch, aber ich gehe heimlich im Bergischen trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (24. September 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass ich noch deine Brille habe, oder?


 
Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Bis zur Oktoberfesttour behalte ich auch ohne den Durchblick.


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. September 2013)

Falls noch jemand mitliest, habe gerade mit Chris vereinbart, dass wir schon 17:30 (oder ein paar Minuten später) in Ramersdorf starten. Ich bin dann ab jetzt unterwegs nach Ramersdorf...

 @Dart: Würde gerne auch mal Dienstags bei Dir starten. Heute nutze ich aber nochmal die Chance früher los zu kommen. Ist Zufall, dass ich heute im "homeoffice" den Heizungsbauer betreuen musste und deshalb früh frei nehmen kann. Die nächsten Male schaff ich es nicht so früh raus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. September 2013)

Für alle die bei der Oktoberfesttour dabei sind. Hier mal ein Bildchen wo es lang geht.


----------



## Sechser (25. September 2013)

Heißt das, ich sollte mir jetzt Schoner und Fullface zulegen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. September 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Heißt das, ich sollte mir jetzt Schoner und Fullface zulegen?



Nein braucht man dafür nicht
kannst du auch umfahren wenn du willst.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2013)

Nabend! 

Wie sieht es den mit Morgen abend aus? Würde gerne ne langsame Runde morgen um 18:30Uhr ab Ramersdorf starten.
Und es wird langsam. Habe mich Heute ausgetobt.90km/2,2hkm

Würd mich über ein paar Mitfahrer sehr freuen!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wie sieht es den mit Morgen abend aus? Würde gerne ne langsame Runde morgen um 18:30Uhr ab Ramersdorf starten.
> Und es wird langsam. Habe mich Heute ausgetobt.90km/2,2hkm
> ...



Wer will denn mit dir noch fahren, bei diesen km/hm zahlen.

Ich nicht.


----------



## Redfraggle (26. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wie sieht es den mit Morgen abend aus? Würde gerne ne langsame Runde morgen um 18:30Uhr ab Ramersdorf starten.
> Und es wird langsam. Habe mich Heute ausgetobt.90km/2,2hkm
> ...



Würde ja wollen,aber mein Bike ist noch 
in der Werkstatt.


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wie sieht es den mit Morgen abend aus? Würde gerne ne langsame Runde morgen um 18:30Uhr ab Ramersdorf starten.
> Und es wird langsam. Habe mich Heute ausgetobt.90km/2,2hkm
> ...



Gut siehts aus. Zumindest im Moment. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei...


----------



## Sechser (28. September 2013)

Na, war das nicht ein Wetterchen heute? 
Meine Güte war das voll: So viele Biker, egal ob rr oder mtb habe ich hier bei meiner Hausrunde im Kofo noch nie gesehen.

Und zum Schluss haben wir sogar noch hohen Besuch getroffen: Häuptling samt Gattin und Eleven, quasi hier in meinem Wohnzimmer ...

Ach ja, das war übrigens die allererste Mountain-Bike-Runde mit meinen Sohn  ist wohl ein gutes Omen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. September 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Na, war das nicht ein Wetterchen heute?
> Meine Güte war das voll: So viele Biker, egal ob rr oder mtb habe ich hier bei meiner Hausrunde im Kofo noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Und zum Schluss haben wir sogar noch hohen Besuch getroffen: Häuptling samt Gattin und Eleven, quasi hier in meinem Wohnzimmer ...
> ...



Ja witzig,wen man so alles trifft.
Allerdings haben wir uns nicht 
den Bach angeschaut,sondern
einen Eleven verarztet.
Hoffe Dein Sohn hatte Spaß und
ihr seid heile geblieben!


----------



## Sechser (29. September 2013)

Ups, ich hoffe, es ist nichts schlimmes passiert - ich hatte ja extra noch gefragt und weiter unten berichtet, es wäre alles klar ...


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ups, ich hoffe, es ist nichts schlimmes passiert - ich hatte ja extra noch gefragt und weiter unten berichtet, es wäre alles klar ...



Zum Glück nichts Schlimmes,aber Kreislauf 
sackte ein bißchen zusammen,daher dauerte
die Stabilisierung etwas länger.


----------



## Merlin (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hätte Lust und Zeit, morgen Abend ein Ründchen zu drehen? Ich würde gerne schon um 18 Uhr los, um noch etwas Sonne zu genießen. Hier ist der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14397


----------



## Sechser (30. September 2013)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Merlin (1. Oktober 2013)

Nanu, was'n los? Alle in Urlaub?

Jerry, ich hab das Rad mal mit auf die Arbeit genommen. Hättest du Lust, im Zweifelsfall auch zu zweit ein Ründchen zu drehen? Wir können ja schauen, wozu wir Lust haben.


----------



## der.anderehelge (1. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann nicht, weil beruflich in Wien. Nächste Woche geht wieder.


----------



## Sechser (1. Oktober 2013)

Tja, wohl alle weg.
Wenn sich sonst keiner meldet, könnten wir auch direkt hier hoch fahren, kleine Kofo-Runde.


----------



## Merlin (1. Oktober 2013)

Auch gut. Sollen wir uns mal um 17.40 Uhr am Hochkreuz treffen (an der Lubig Bäckerei)? Dann können wir ja spontan entscheiden, ob wir Richung Kofo oder ins 7GB fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok. Bis später.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2013)

Auch KoFo im Moment furztrocken,okay
das ein oder andere Schlammloch gibts noch.
Würde auch lieber Rad fahren,als 
zu arbeiten.
Euch viel Spaß.
Ist der Sun Carsten eigentlich in
die Schweiz ausgewandert?
Von dem hört man ja gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Sechser (6. Oktober 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Für alle die bei der Oktoberfesttour dabei sind. Hier mal ein Bildchen wo es lang geht.



Micha, ist das hier?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaKx8thfvfM"]unexpected turn while cycling downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum man einen Helm braucht.


----------



## shmee (7. Oktober 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder treffen sich die Verrückten auf den Geräten mit 2 Rädern  in der Wüste Utahs um sich gesponsort von der Gummibärchenbrause mit Flügeln in halsbrecherischer Art die Felswände runter zu stürzen. Das ganze ist ein feines Spektakel zum Anschauen, und kam mir die Idee, sowas lässt sich doch auch bestens gemeinsam schauen und mit leckerem Essen und Getränk verbinden. 

Also, wer Lust hat, am 13:10, so ab 20-21 Uhr schauen wir bei uns die Red Bull Rampage. Die eigentliche Übertragung geht um 22 Uhr los, also bringt etwas Zeit nach hinten mit. Für Getränke und einen großen Topf Schichtfleisch vom Grill sorge ich. Beiträge in Form von Brot, Salaten und Nachtisch, .... sind gern gesehen. 

Tragt euch bitte bis spätestens Donnerstag in den Doodle ein und schreibt auch in die Kommentare unten drunter, wer was mitbringt. Ab ca. 12 Personen würde ich das Fleisch aufstocken müssen, dann gibt es noch Würstchen dazu. 
http://www.doodle.com/tms2fp7hr6u477va


----------



## Steinschlag (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Zeit und Lust Morgen zu fahren? Treffpunkt: Ramersdorf, 17:30 Uhr.

VG Christoph


----------



## Merlin (7. Oktober 2013)

Chris, coole Idee. Ich komme aber leider erst Samstag Abend von einer Dienstreise zurück, da ist mir das am Sonntag zu stressig (und vorallem zu spät)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (7. Oktober 2013)

@ shmee

Mist ! Dachte eigentlich das wäre später im Oktober ... :-( 
Wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen, aber bin genau am nächsten So. mit der MS RheinEnergie unterwegs ... Naja, dann halt nächstes Jahr ! 

Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (8. Oktober 2013)

@shmee: Das mit der Rampage wird bei mir nicht klappen. Den Flug nach Wien auf Montag umzulegen würde  bedeuten, dass ich Montag 4:30 aufstehe. Das lass ich lieber.

  @Steinschlag: Ich will heute fahren, schaffe aber frühestens 18:30. Außerdem ist vor 2 Wochen mein Chinaböller ausgeglüht . Hab nur noch ne Fenix als Notlicht und bin deshalb noch langsamer als sonst bergab. Werde vermulich im Kofo bleiben und es kurz machen.

 @Holzlarer: Oder ich hole den Lampenkopf heute bei Dir ab?


----------



## shmee (8. Oktober 2013)

Schaffe auch nur 18:30 Helge, Lampenkopf könnte ich dir auch einen mitbringen, dein Akku tuts ja noch, oder?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Oktober 2013)

Hej Jungs,

wäre heute wahrscheinlich auch dabei! Hab ne Piko für den Helm, die sollte ja reichen oder? Wäre dann 7GB, Kottenforst oder eher Ennert angesagt? 

Lg,

Flo


----------



## Steinschlag (8. Oktober 2013)

Jungs, ich habe mich vertippt: Ich meinte 18:30 Uhr. 

Ich kann leider mit Beleuchtung nicht aushelfen. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mit Chris' Lampenkopf und Helges Akku. Dann sehen wir uns in Ramersdorf an gewohnten Treffpunkt zu besagter Uhrzeit. 

Bis dahin...


----------



## shmee (8. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, bis heute Abend.

Dr. Hasi, Strecke entscheiden wir vor Ort, denke aber Richtung 7-Geb.


----------



## der.anderehelge (8. Oktober 2013)

OK, dann bin ich mal 18:30 in Ramersdorf. Lampenkopf wäre toll, der Akku geht noch. Zur Not hat auch die Fenix vorletzten Donnerstag mit dem Thomas für eine Tour funktioniert.


----------



## shmee (8. Oktober 2013)

Lampenkopf ist kein Thema. Bis gleich dann.


----------



## looooop (8. Oktober 2013)

hmmm ... hätte ja auch Lust gehabt .... 

... hab dann aber heute gesehen das ich am Sonntag ne Speiche am HR verloren hab ....


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Oktober 2013)

So Jungs, meine Ausrüstung steht und das Wetter am Dienstag soll auch traumhaft werden. Wer hat Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (21. Oktober 2013)

Ausrüstung geht so, aber ich hab Zeit. Bin dabei.


----------



## Freckles (21. Oktober 2013)

Diese Woche Dienstag habe ich leider keine Zeit, da gehen wir die Chelsey Hooligans aufmischen ....  (oder hoffentlich nicht) ....


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Oktober 2013)

Falls noch Jemand Interesse hat am 09.12. nach Köln zu Nitro Circus zu fahren es gibt noch Karten


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Oktober 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ausrüstung geht so, aber ich hab Zeit. Bin dabei.



Ihr Glücklichen,soll ja ein traumhafter Tag
werden.Werde bei der Arbeit an euch denken!
Viel Spaß und viel leicht bis Donnerstag!?


----------



## der.anderehelge (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja Danke! Ich kann auch Donnerstag, ich kann auch nächste Woche (versteckte Warnung). Müsste zwischendurch noch ein paar Verschleißteile erneuern (Lampe, Ritzel, so Zeug). 
Helge


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag würde bei mir höchst wahrscheinlich auch klappen.

Wenn ich denn dann Tempo langsam beantragen darf, wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. Oktober 2013)

Hej,

also diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht... habe da mit nen paar Kumpeln Kegelabend ;-)! Der ist schon lange geplant!

Nächste Woche sollte bei mir auch passen.

Für diesen Dienstag treffen wir uns wie gewohnt in Ramersdorf um 18:30 oder kannst du schon um 18 Uhr Helge?

Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand dazu!?!

Lg Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Oktober 2013)

Lieber Flo, sorry, aber jetzt hat wieder die Dienstags-Nie-Zeit angefangen ... Bernd


----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. Oktober 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, 18h geht
vG
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. Oktober 2013)

@ Bernd, das ist aber schade!


----------



## der.anderehelge (21. Oktober 2013)

Also 18:00 kann ich nicht so richtig gut zusagen, weil sehr eng. Wenn ihr damit leben könnt, 10 min. zu warten wenn die Schranke zu ist, geht das aber auch...in Ramersdorf.
Jeder andere Treffpunkt ist dann +Fahrzeit von Ramersdorf.
 @Melanie: Wäre schön wenn Du es schaffst. Habe ein Häckchen bei "langsam" gesetzt, bin aber sowieso unterbelichtet und deshalb langsamer als alle anderen im dunklen Wald. Dirk! ICH WILL DIE LAMPE!

sanfte Grüße
Helge


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. Oktober 2013)

Dann lasst es uns doch um 18:30 wie gehabt halten und wir können dann pünktlich los! Passt mir auch besser, dann hab ich nicht so einen Stress!

Bis 18:30 dann, freue mich!

Flo


----------



## kurvenkratzer (23. Oktober 2013)

superschön gestern! 
Und gerade vor dem Sturm zu hause.

Danke Helge und Flo


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Oktober 2013)

Mir hats auch gefallen! Mit dem Sturm hatten wir wirklich Glück!!!


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2013)

Gilt 18:30 in Ramersdorf jetzt auch für morgen?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. Oktober 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Gilt 18:30 in Ramersdorf jetzt auch für morgen?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Wir treffen uns um 18:15 an dem Parkplatz an der Ferdinand-Mühlens-Str. (NGT Richtung Hirschburg). 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Oktober 2013)

!8:15 NGT schaff ich nicht. Ich bin 18:30 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> !8:15 NGT schaff ich nicht. Ich bin 18:30 in Ramersdorf.



Schade


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin raus,bin mit dem Trekkingrad zur
Arbeit gefahren.Euch viel Spaß,ist ja bombe
Wetter!


----------



## looooop (24. Oktober 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ich bin 18:30 in Ramersdorf.



Hey ... da wär ich dabei ...


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Oktober 2013)

Na dann bis gleich


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Oktober 2013)

Nabend!

Nach 2 Stunden im 7.Gebirge hatte ich die Nase voll(er Schlamm)
Wetter war ja wirklich klasse. Man durfte nur nicht auf den Waldboden schauen.....

Wir sehen uns Anfang April wieder

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (25. Oktober 2013)

Deshalb macht man im Winter ja die Nightrides..... dann sieht man den Schlamm nicht so....


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch?


----------



## Freckles (28. Oktober 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mittwoch?



Leider nein, da müssen wir den Wohnwagen packen, damit wir am Donnerstag Abend direkt ins lange WE starten können !

Euch viel Spaß & viele Grüße

A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Oktober 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mittwoch?



Donnerstag?
Halloween-Geisternightride


----------



## der.anderehelge (28. Oktober 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mittwoch?



Wo? Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. Oktober 2013)

hm und morgen steht nicht zur diskussion?


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Wo? Welche Uhrzeit?



Gerne früher, wann kannst du?

  @Barbara: Do eingeladen, wird schwierig...

  @angela: unser Neid sei euch gewiss  

Morgen geht nix...

Grüsse


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. Oktober 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hm und morgen steht nicht zur diskussion?



Doch Dienstags wollte ich schon fahren, 18:30 ab Ramersdorf oder mangels Beteiligung einfach im Kofo. Biste dabei?
  @sun909: Ich kann Mittwoch nicht früh, Ramersdorf wie gehabt frühestens ca. 18:00-18:10 Uhr.
 @Redfraggle: Ein deutliches Vielleicht von meiner Seite. Könnte sein, dass ich an den Tagen davor schon unterwegs war.

SG Helge


----------



## Steinschlag (29. Oktober 2013)

@Helge: Ich wäre heute Abend für eine Runde durch den Kottenforst zu haben. Kann ab 18 Uhr von Friesdorf aus losfahren. Wo möchtest Du denn starten?

VG Christoph


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Oktober 2013)

Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tageslichtausfahrt am Freitag (Feiertag) oder Samstag?


----------



## Manfred (29. Oktober 2013)

Steinschlag schrieb:


> @Helge: Ich wäre heute Abend für eine Runde durch den Kottenforst zu haben. Kann ab 18 Uhr von Friesdorf aus losfahren. Wo möchtest Du denn starten?
> 
> VG Christoph



Wollte heutabend auch gerne fahren.
Wo trifft ihr euch in Friesdorf?
oder 10 Min später Ende Annabergerstrasse im Kofo?


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt ist ne kompizierte (weil ungeklärte) Frage. Ich komme aus Endenich, Dr. Hasi aus der Südstadt. Ich könnte wohl um 18:00 irgendwo am Venusberg sein (Imbissbude in der Clemens-August-Str., Marien-Hospital, Eingang/Ausgang Melbtal, Kessenich, Rosenburg, ...). Um 18:30 ist aber auch annaberger Str. (Ecke natürlichrad)  oder Wildschweingehege (Oldscool) möglich.

Sucht Euch was aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinschlag (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann schlage ich vor:

Ort: Annabergerstr., Ecke Im Bachele (kurz oberhalb von Natürlich Rad)  
Zeit: 18:30

Bis dahin!


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. Oktober 2013)

Steinschlag schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich vor:
> 
> Ort: Annabergerstr., Ecke Im Bachele (kurz oberhalb von Natürlich Rad)
> Zeit: 18:30
> ...



OK, ich komme dahin. Den Flo sammel ich eventuell vorher auf. Und Manfred dann wahlweise gleicher Treffpunkt oder +10min. an der Oberkannte Annaberger Str.

Helge


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tageslichtausfahrt am Freitag (Feiertag) oder Samstag?



Hi Bernd,
kann leider an beiden Tagen nicht...

Nächste Woche?

@all: morgen dann 18.30 Ramersdorf, 
LmB-Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14488

Grüsse


----------



## der.anderehelge (31. Oktober 2013)

Also den Donnerstag lass ich biketechnisch ausfallen. Brauche einen Reparaturtag bevor es wieder in den Wald geht.


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2013)

Bremse wieder hin?

Grüsse


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bremse wieder hin?
> 
> Grüsse



Hab jetzt gerade mal nachgesehen. Konnte nur Schlamm als Ursache der seltsamen Geräusche finden. Habs aus verdacht nochmal demontiert und ganz lange Schrauben für die Montage genommen. Obs das jetzt bringt teste ich morgen.

Hab auch gerade mal meine Lampe zusammen gelötet. Der Test meine Elektrotechnikkünste folgt dann nächsten Dienstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. November 2013)

Die Damen und Herren, wie schaut es diese Woche aus?

Präferenzen  ?

Grüsse


----------



## der.anderehelge (4. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren, wie schaut es diese Woche aus?
> 
> Präferenzen  ?
> 
> Grüsse



Ich wollte morgen wieder. Kann auch wieder ziemlich genau 18:30 Wahlweise U-Bahn Haltestelle Ramersdorf oder Annaberger Str./Ecke natürlichrad.


----------



## DeRalle (4. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren, wie schaut es diese Woche aus?
> 
> Präferenzen  ?
> 
> Grüsse



Hab mir vor 8 Wochen im "Bikepark" in Boppard (u.a.) einen Kreuzbandriss zugezogen ... werde wohl für längere Zeit Pause machen müssen. 

Euch allen viel Spass, lasst es ordentlich krachen!


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2013)

Uih,
hört sich bescheiden an... Dann mal gute Genesung!

 @Helge: Wetter heut Abend Regen angesagt, bin da raus... Viel Spass im KoFo 

Grüsse


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. November 2013)

Auch von mir schnelle und komplette Genesung!

Nach aktueller Regenprognose bin ich heute auch raus. Das Winterrad ist eh platt, das Geklapper vom letzten Mittwoch war ne gerissene Speiche. Hab ich erst Sonntag bemerkt...

VG Helge


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2013)

Ich hatte die doofe Idee, heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren......  .... wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, gibt das gleich ein ausführlicher Regenjackentest 

.... und das alles ohne WP-Ambitionen.....


----------



## Redfraggle (6. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hatte die doofe Idee, heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren......  .... wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, gibt das gleich ein ausführlicher Regenjackentest
> 
> .... und das alles ohne WP-Ambitionen.....



Nur die harten kommen in den Garten!
Grüße von der Regenjackentestfront!


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten!
> Grüße von der Regenjackentestfront!


 
na wenigstens stehe ich nicht alleine im Regen 

Wobei ich heute das Glück habe, dass ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren musste.....


----------



## Redfraggle (6. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> na wenigstens stehe ich nicht alleine im Regen
> 
> Wobei ich heute das Glück habe, dass ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren musste.....



Du Glückliche,wider besseren WIssens mit dem
Rad zur Arbeit und jetzt scheint sich ein Dauerregen
eingestellt zu haben


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2013)

Ich kann jetzt nach 3 Tagen in Folge im Dauerregen nach Hause fahren sagen: Die Regenjacke ist dicht. Schuhe, Socken, Hose, Handschuhe, Buff, Helm nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nach 3 Tagen in Folge im Dauerregen nach Hause fahren sagen: Die Regenjacke ist dicht. Schuhe, Socken, Hose, Handschuhe, Buff, Helm nicht.



Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, daß ich wohl auch nicht ganz dicht sein kann, mir das anzutun. 
Allerdings....zur Zeit gibt es keine Optionen: Die Stadt ist nämlich auch dicht...und zwar mit Autos. Grauenvoll. 
Irgendwann hatte ich mal in einem Nebensatz erwähnt, daß ich den November gar nicht mehr so schlimm finde. 

VERGESST diesen Nebensatz bitte.


----------



## Sechser (6. November 2013)

Wenn du sowieso schon oft draußen bist: nimm doch meinen Hund mit. 
Der will auch zweimal täglich an die Luft ... egal was fürn Wetter.


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2013)

Ich hoffe nur, dass es bald endlich schneit!!!! 

Wenn Du den Hund bei mir auf der Arbeit vorbei bringst, kümmer ich mich drum


----------



## Freckles (6. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nach 3 Tagen in Folge im Dauerregen nach Hause fahren sagen: Die Regenjacke ist dicht. Schuhe, Socken, Hose, Handschuhe, Buff, Helm nicht.



Ich habe mir ja jetzt endlich mal eine Regenhose und Überschuhe gekauft, die haben sich in den letzten 2 Tagen echt bewährt


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2013)

...in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter ist nächste Woche am Mittwoch der Dienstag 

Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14505

Grüsse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. November 2013)

... eine Frage, die ein wenig off topic ist, bitte nicht motzen: Ich habe auf flatpedals umgebaut und suche passende Schuhe; Five Ten ist wohl die Marke der Wahl. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Da der allgemeine Dienstagsthread nicht zugemüllt werden soll, Antwort gerne per PN; Danke!


----------



## looooop (8. November 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... eine Frage, die ein wenig off topic ist, bitte nicht motzen: Ich habe auf flatpedals umgebaut und suche passende Schuhe; Five Ten ist wohl die Marke der Wahl. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?



Teva Links (der Rechte ist auch dabei) .... geiler Schuh 
http://www.trekkinn.com/outdoor-wan...5&country=de&gclid=CLCcvKnf1boCFYZa3god8BgAzA


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. November 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... eine Frage, die ein wenig off topic ist, bitte nicht motzen: Ich habe auf flatpedals umgebaut und suche passende Schuhe; Five Ten ist wohl die Marke der Wahl. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Da der allgemeine Dienstagsthread nicht zugemüllt werden soll, Antwort gerne per PN; Danke!



Fahr da hin der hat jede Menge Auswahl. Von der Sohle sind die fast alle gleich.

http://bike-area-cologne.com/

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. November 2013)

Gestern nach der Schlammpackung im 7-geb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (11. November 2013)

Ihr seht doch total sauber aus ....


----------



## sun909 (11. November 2013)

Sch... Fotographin 

Hätte mal zoomen sollen...

Guten Flug gehabt, dank "Fahr Busse und Bahn..."? 

Grüße


----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. November 2013)

Hej Jungs,

wie sieht es denn mit Morgen aus? Mittwoch schaffe ich leider nicht...

Lg,

Flo


----------



## der.anderehelge (12. November 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit Morgen aus? Mittwoch schaffe ich leider nicht...
> 
> ...



Ich könnte höchstens Donnerstag oder Freitag.
Helge


----------



## shmee (12. November 2013)

Bin leider heute raus, Morgen ginge aber. Donnerstag ist noch mit Fragezeichen bei mir.


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2013)

Termin heute gestrichen.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2013)

Schöne Sonntagstour


Als dann auch unser Guide fertig war, konnten wir also los.






Es ging zuerst zu dem Trail, der immer wieder für Gesprächsstoff sorgt.
Dort zeigte der Chris was in ihm steckt.









Danach ging es nach einigem suchen in einen Trail der nicht erkannt werden wollte. 





aber doch für Freude sorgte,





und der Fotograf sich dort die erste Schlammpackung abholte





Auf dem Rückweg musste noch ein reißender Fluss durchquert werden!





Der ein oder andere überlegte noch: Was soll ich tun??!!





Um sich dann auch in die Fluten zu stürzen!! 





Dann noch schnell die letzten HM überwinden,





um einen tollen Tage im Wirtshaus ausklingen zu lassen. 

Einen großen Dank an den Guide und auch an alle Mitfahrer.

Es war mir wie immer ein Fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freckles (18. November 2013)

Ich kann mich dem Micha nur anschließen: herrlich war's, vielen Dank an alle Mitbiker! 

Schöner Bericht und Fotos


----------



## Redfraggle (18. November 2013)

Schön war´s!
Endlich mal nicht hinterhergehetzt,da optimale Geschwindigkeit!
Leider konnten wir nicht mit einkehren,dafür hat die Badewanne
entschädigt!


----------



## Stumpi29 (18. November 2013)

Schade ... da habe ich ja leider mal wieder was verpasst !
Sieht aus als ob ihr Spaß hattet !

Daumen drücken !  Dann bekomme ich mein Bike vielleicht schon die Woche zurück und kann auch endlich wieder raus.


----------



## Steinschlag (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat heute jemand Lust zu fahren?

VG


----------



## der.anderehelge (19. November 2013)

schöne Grüße aus Wien


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2013)

Moin,
Lust schon, Zeit nein... 

Wird eng die Woche.

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Lust schon, Zeit nein...
> 
> Wird eng die Woche.
> ...



Dito!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. November 2013)

Also ich schaffe es wenn am Donnerstag, jemand dabei der auch Zeit hat?


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. November 2013)

Bin Donnerstag in Neu-Isenburg, komme aber sehr wahrscheinlich rechtzeitig zurück. Vorschlag: Wenn ich wieder in Bonn bin, melde ich mich hier und mache einen Vorschlag für den Treffpunkt?

VG HeLge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (20. November 2013)

Muss packen für 's Wellnesswochenende,freu !


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. November 2013)

Hej Helge,

ja kannst ja auch gerne ne SMS sonst schicken! Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder in den Ennert?!

Lg,

Flo


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2013)

Für die lustigen Dienstagsfahrer...

Wir düsen mal wieder Gen Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef.

Die Feuerwehr wird uns sicherlich wieder top mit allen Leckerchen zum Trinken versorgen und wir haben ja noch die Spürnase Sonja 

Gestartet wird von überall, Rückfahrt in harten Fällen auch per Bahn möglich...

Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14455

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (21. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für die lustigen Dienstagsfahrer...
> 
> Wir düsen mal wieder Gen Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef.
> 
> ...



... und die freundlichen Damen mit dem leckeren Kakao und Kuchen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Redfraggle (21. November 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> ... und die freundlichen Damen mit dem leckeren Kakao und Kuchen nicht zu vergessen



Genau,die Concertanten.Das ist schon 
Tradition,dort Kaffee,Kakao und Kuchen zu verzehren!
Hm,lecker!


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2013)

Psst! Nicht das beste schon vorab verraten!


----------



## Redfraggle (21. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Psst! Nicht das beste schon vorab verraten!



Das nennt man bzw. frau,die Werbetrommel 
rühren.


----------



## Sechser (21. November 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das nennt man bzw. frau,die Werbetrommel rühren.



Klappt ja auch ... da werde ich doch direkt mal meinen Terminkalender durchforsten ...


----------



## der.anderehelge (21. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für die lustigen Dienstagsfahrer...
> 
> Wir düsen mal wieder Gen Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef.
> 
> ...




Ich will wieder von Ramersdorf über Birlinghofen hinbiken und dann je nach Pegel an der Sieg oder auf gleichem Weg zurückeiern. Jemand dabei?
Helge

Update: Bin leider für heute raus. Grippal verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (21. November 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ich will wieder von Ramersdorf über Birlinghofen hinbiken und dann je nach Pegel an der Sieg oder auf gleichem Weg zurückeiern. Jemand dabei?
> Helge



Also, ich werde mit den Trekkingrad fahren und hatte geplant, an der Sieg entlang zu fahren ....


----------



## sun909 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
da das Wetter für die zweite Hälfte grad schlechter wird, würde ich morgen eine Runde fahren wollen...

Freiwillige?

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (2. Dezember 2013)

18:30 Ramersdorf? Früher werde ich leider nicht schaffen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da das Wetter für die zweite Hälfte grad schlechter wird, würde ich morgen eine Runde fahren wollen...
> 
> Freiwillige?
> ...


Ich werde gegen 13 Uhr losfahren


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2013)

Wollte auf jeden Fall auch morgen fahren. Kann aber noch überhaupt nicht sagen, wann.

Wenn ich Pech habe muss ich abends noch nach Heilbronn. Dann würde ich wohl auch um 13:00 Uhr fahren bevorzugt aber im Ahrtal. Das liegt dann für mich auf dem Weg.

Ansonsten wäre ich so ab 16:00 oder 16:30 startklar.

Entscheidet sich morgen früh.....


----------



## Steinschlag (3. Dezember 2013)

Wäre um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
ich Brauch ein bisschen Sonne und starte früher...

Somit NICHT um 18.30 Uhr am Start!

Scusi... Und bis Donnerstag!?
C.


----------



## shmee (3. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn alles klappt bin ich um 18:30 am Start, poste aber hier um 17 Uhr noch mal.


----------



## Sechser (3. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich Brauch ein bisschen Sonne und starte früher...
> 
> Somit NICHT um 18.30 Uhr am Start!
> ...



Hm, die Idee mit der Sonne ist gar nicht mal so schlecht ...
Ich dreh heute nachmittag eine Runde im Kofo.


----------



## shmee (3. Dezember 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Hm, die Idee mit der Sonne ist gar nicht mal so schlecht ...
> Ich dreh heute nachmittag eine Runde im Kofo.



Neid...


----------



## Stumpi29 (3. Dezember 2013)

18.30 Uhr in RD könnte ich auch mal wieder schaffen ! Muss ja endlich mal meine neue Beleuchtung testen ;-)


----------



## shmee (3. Dezember 2013)

So Kinners, ich wäre am Start. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Steinschlag (3. Dezember 2013)

Wir sehen uns um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf...


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Dezember 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Neid...



Doppelneid!


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> 18.30 Uhr in RD könnte ich auch mal wieder schaffen ! Muss ja endlich mal meine neue Beleuchtung testen ;-)



Hey,
Der Kamika(r)zen ist wieder fit  ?

Schön zu hören, viel Spaß gleich!

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2013)

PS:

 Micha: gibt es einen Plan B für Do?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (3. Dezember 2013)

So, da war ich nun seit Wochen zum ersten Mal wieder im Kofo ... hm, wie soll ich das beschreiben  ich glaube am Besten so:

*Das große Kofo-Kettensägenmassaker!*

Da bin ich einfach geradeaus durch den Wald gefahren und hörte auf beiden Seiten den Säge-Mob toben. Da wird einem schon ein bisschen anders. 
Hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn da einer mit seinem Werkzeug plötzlich auf den Weg gesprungen wäre, um es diesen komischen Radfahrern endlich mal zu zeigen ... (äh, habe ich vielleicht früher zuviele komische Filme gesehen?)
Später fährt man dann an Lichtungen vorbei, an denen großflächig abgeholzt wurde.

Ach ja, und überall stehen diese Informationstafeln, auf denen lang und breit die Ereignisse im Wald beschrieben werden. Da werden dann auch die Gebiete angegeben, die in dieser Saison mit der "Wald-Pflege" dran sind. 
Ein Schelm, der Böses denkt, aber könnte es nicht sein, dass in der nächsten Saison genau die Bereiche gepflegt werden, die heute mit Schildern gesperrt, zum Schulze der wild lebenden Tiere und Pflanzen" gekennzeichnet sind? Warten wirs ab ...


----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Doppelneid!


 
Zu Recht! 

War das toll in der Sonne  Ich hoffe, die kommt jetzt mal wieder öfters raus!!!!!

P.s.: Und keine Sorge, alles hat seinen Preis: morgens um 7Uhr schon auf der Arbeit, nach der Tour noch mal 3h im Auto nach Heilbronn und jetzt noch mal 4 bis 5h Testfahrt  (wo ist der Kotzesmiley?????)

Aber gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem!!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Micha: gibt es einen Plan B für Do?
> 
> Grüsse



Warum ????????????


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warum ????????????



Na, Wettervorhersage sagt Sturmtief, Regen und so Leckereien voraus


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na, Wettervorhersage sagt Sturmtief, Regen und so Leckereien voraus



Genau und deshalb ist er verlegt  auf nächsten Donnerstag.

Grüße Micha

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14456


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Dezember 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> *Das große Kofo-Kettensägenmassaker!*
> 
> Hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn da einer mit seinem Werkzeug plötzlich auf den Weg gesprungen wäre, um es diesen komischen Radfahrern endlich mal zu zeigen ... (äh, habe ich vielleicht früher zuviele komische Filme gesehen?)


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Genau und deshalb ist er verlegt  auf nächsten Donnerstag.
> 
> Grüße Micha
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14456



Uih, jetzt mach ich mich unbeliebt...

Ich kann da nicht 

Was ist mit Mittwoch? Könnten wir Parkplatzparty auf mein neues Zooom-Mobil machen? Ich Stifte den Glühwein und hab Kocher an Bord 

Termin einstellen?

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2013)

Termin einstellen! 
  @micha, ich kann nächsten Do leider auch nicht  Aber ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann am Mittwoch!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Uih, jetzt mach ich mich unbeliebt...
> 
> Ich kann da nicht
> 
> ...



wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Dezember 2013)

... jemand Lust auf eine Freitagnachmittagstour? Müßte gegen 17 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein, Startzeit recht flexibel ...


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wann und wo?



et voila!

Termin (versteckt...)

 @Bernd: Lust ja, leider keine Zeit...

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (9. Dezember 2013)

So ihr lieben, wie sieht es morgen aus? Soll ja von oben trocken bleiben. 18:30 in Ramersdorf?


----------



## sun909 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi Chris,
ich kann leider nicht...

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Stumpi29 (9. Dezember 2013)

Muss schauen ob ich das morgen Zeitlich schaffe, denke aber schon!


----------



## Steinschlag (10. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (10. Dezember 2013)

Immer noch Husten, in raus.


----------



## Freckles (10. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, ich wollte gerade schreiben, ich habe das falsche Rad dabei .... als ich hierüber gestolpert bin: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32910


Nichts desto trotz, heute klabbet leider nicht


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Dezember 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich wollte gerade schreiben, ich habe das falsche Rad dabei .... als ich hierüber gestolpert bin: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32910
> 
> 
> Nichts desto trotz, heute klabbet leider nicht



Sauber, sauber


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> et voila!
> 
> Termin (versteckt...)
> 
> ...



Meinst Du wirklich Oberkassel? Oder Ramersdorf????? 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Freckles (11. Dezember 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich Oberkassel? Oder Ramersdorf?????
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Also ich werde nach Ramersdorf kommen, in Oberkassel gibbet keinen P+R Parkplatz.

Ciao,
A.


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2013)

Test bestanden, ist Bus-Party-tauglich... 

Die VIP Plätze werden das nächste Mal aber getauscht...

Schönen Abend
C.


----------



## surftigresa (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das sollten wir öfter machen. Vor allem die Standheizung hat sich bewährt


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich würde sagen der Glühwein auf den Sieg war hervorragend


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Glühen heut abend  !

grüße


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2013)

moin,
werde morgen abend nochmals starten, danach wird es die Woche wohl nix mehr...

Termin für morgen 18.00 Uhr Köwi (fahre nur, wenn Anmeldungen vorliegen)
Klick

Dann als Jahresabschluß am 28.12. noch eine Runde, etwas länger, ist ja Samstag.

Mit Glühweinabschluß/Busparty für den oder die, die noch nicht genug nach den Tagen haben 

Termin: Klick

Was ist mit Samstag? Da fehlen noch einige zum Ahrtalglühen...  Termin Klick

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (16. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> moin,
> werde morgen abend nochmals starten, danach wird es die Woche wohl nix mehr...
> 
> Termin für morgen 18.00 Uhr Köwi (fahre nur, wenn Anmeldungen vorliegen)
> ...



Morgen schaffe ich es leider nicht, wegen Arzttermin. Am 28. bin ich dabei und zum Ahrtalglühen kommen wir wahrscheinlich erst zum trinken 

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Dezember 2013)

28. muss ich leider arbeiten !


----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2013)

Ahrtalglühen geht bei mir leider auch nicht. Diese Woche ist auch zu voll, morgen klappt's leider gar nicht...


----------



## der.anderehelge (16. Dezember 2013)

Bin wieder einigermaßen fit und hätte morgen Bock auf biken. Kann aber 18:00 Köwi nicht schaffen. Kann vielleicht jemand später oder näher an meiner Haustür?

Ahrtalglühen werde ich leider auch nicht können, da hab ich ne Verabredung mit der New Model Army. Am 28.12. bin ich dann an der Ostsee. 

Frohes Fest
Helge


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2013)

ok,
hört sich ja mager an...

Dann bis Samstag oder nicht 

grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (17. Dezember 2013)

ok,
alleine will ich auch nicht in den Wald...

hat Donnerstag jemand Zeit? Lust?


----------



## sun909 (28. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
die Tour heut um elf fällt leider sprichwörtlich ins Wasser... 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2013)

Und wie wäre es mit einer Verlegung auf morgen?


----------



## Stumpi29 (28. Dezember 2013)

Also ich wäre dabei, wenn der Regen nach lässt ! Aber laut Wetterbericht sieht es leider nicht so aus ! :-( Am besten Morgen mal abwarten und dann spontan entscheiden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt morgen trocken, werde um 8:30 oder 9 Uhr ab Ramersdorf fahren, muss um 12 wieder in Bonn sein; bei Lust & Zeit bitte melden!


----------



## Stumpi29 (28. Dezember 2013)

Also so früh schaffe ich es leider nicht! Werde dann wohl zur Burg hoch fahren.


----------



## sun909 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi Bernd,
für mich zu früh 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich will es nochmal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche. Wer Lust hat kann es liken


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1539458?in=set


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Januar 2014)

Für alle die ihren guten Vorsätzen auch Taten folgen lassen wollen. Hier der erste Termin für dieses Jahr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14621


----------



## AnjaR (4. Januar 2014)

Micha, Lust hätt ich schon, aber mit der nicht mehr vorhandenen Kondition lass ich das wohl besser sein.
Werde aber fleißig trainieren, um wieder mitfahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (5. Januar 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Micha, Lust hätt ich schon, aber mit der nicht mehr vorhandenen Kondition lass ich das wohl besser sein.
> Werde aber fleißig trainieren, um wieder mitfahren zu können.


 
Quitschi, quatschi!Wenn Du Zeit und Bock hast fahr doch mit!
Welcome home!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Januar 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Quitschi, quatschi!Wenn Du Zeit und Bock hast fahr doch mit!
> Welcome home!


Genau, lass uns nicht hängen, wir wollen doch mal mit einer braungebrannten Urlauberin fahren


----------



## der.anderehelge (6. Januar 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Für alle die ihren guten Vorsätzen auch Taten folgen lassen wollen. Hier der erste Termin für dieses Jahr.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14621




Auch dieses Jahr bleibe ich ein "dienstagsetwaslängerarbeitenderTrotzdemfahrer". Kann/Will am  Dienstag jemand 18:30 ab Ramersdorf oder ab Friesdorf?

Frohes Neues
Helge


----------



## AnjaR (6. Januar 2014)

Na Micha, dann musst Du aber erstmal besseres Wetter bestellen. Bei dem Wetter ist man ja total eingemummt. Mal sehen wie's am WE ist.
Aber danke für eure aufmunternden Worte.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Januar 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr bleibe ich ein "dienstagsetwaslängerarbeitenderTrotzdemfahrer". Kann/Will am  Dienstag jemand 18:30 ab Ramersdorf oder ab Friesdorf?
> 
> Frohes Neues
> Helge


wir können auch ne viertel Stunde warten Helge wenn du willst.


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2014)

Hi Micha,
wenn das Wetter halbwegs ordentlich ausschaut, bin ich dabei 

schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## der.anderehelge (6. Januar 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wir können auch ne viertel Stunde warten Helge wenn du willst.



Würde ich zumindest probieren, ob 15min realistisch sind weiss ich nicht.

Helge


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Januar 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Würde ich zumindest probieren, ob 15min realistisch sind weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Helge


Sonst ruf doch kurz durch. Wir könnten dann bequatschen wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (7. Januar 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sonst ruf doch kurz durch. Wir könnten dann bequatschen wo wir uns treffen.



Hi, ich versuche 18:45 NGT zu schaffen. Wenn das nicht klappt melde ich mich telefonisch.
HElge


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2014)

Fango pur, was für eine Pampe...

Trotzdem ein kurzweiliges Ründchen, auch wenn weder Helge noch Herr Steinschlag aufschlugen...

Danke Micha, wurde es "Taxi"?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin hart aufgeschlagen. Nur nicht im NGT. Hatte schon 18:00 per SMS die Schuld komplett auf Dr.Hasi geschoben 
Bin mit looop und Florian im Kofo geblieben und trotzdem 2 mal nass geworden. Wir haben anschließend bei mir noch ein Bier trinken müssen um einen Kettenriss zu flicken und die Räder von mehreren Kilo Lehm zu befreien.

Den Kollegen Steinschlag haben wir auch nicht getroffen. Dabei sind wir vor seiner Haustür rumgefahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Januar 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fango pur, was für eine Pampe...
> 
> Trotzdem ein kurzweiliges Ründchen, auch wenn weder Helge noch Herr Steinschlag aufschlugen...
> 
> ...


Nein natürlich nicht. Es hat doch nicht geregnet.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Januar 2014)

1


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2014)

1? Nimm 2!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit, Freitagnachmittag eine Tageslichtrunde zu fahren?


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1544962]
	
[/URL]Gestern in der Eifel an der Ahr!!


----------



## Steinschlag (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ein dickes SORRY von meiner Seite. Mein Arbeitgeber hat mich an diesem Abend spontan auf Dienstreise geschickt und ich habe in der ganzen Hektik vergessen mich abzumelden... 

VG Christoph


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Januar 2014)

Gerade aus dem 7GB zurück, mit einer nicht so guten Nachricht: Rebecca ist wieder zugelegt worden, die Freunde der Biosphäre (ich vermute mit dem KFZ BN-BS-2001) haben diesmal wieder recht gründlich gearbeitet ...


----------



## sun909 (10. Januar 2014)

Merde merde


Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Gerade aus dem 7GB zurück, mit einer nicht so guten Nachricht: Rebecca ist wieder zugelegt worden, die Freunde der Biosphäre (ich vermute mit dem KFZ BN-BS-2001) haben diesmal wieder recht gründlich gearbeitet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ---- (13. Januar 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Gerade aus dem 7GB zurück, mit einer nicht so guten Nachricht: Rebecca ist wieder zugelegt worden, die Freunde der Biosphäre (ich vermute mit dem KFZ BN-BS-2001) haben diesmal wieder recht gründlich gearbeitet ...


kann das mal jemand ins deutsche übersetzen, für unwissende?

falls es was persönliches ist natürlich nicht


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Januar 2014)

---- schrieb:


> kann das mal jemand ins deutsche übersetzen, für unwissende?
> 
> falls es was persönliches ist natürlich nicht



Bitte per mail Kontakt aufnehmen; ist nix Persönliches, gibt aber dennoch gute Gründe für die Verklausulierung ...


----------



## der.anderehelge (13. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust auf eine Dienstags-Runde ab Startpunkt Parkplatz-vor-der-U-Bahnhaltestelle-Ramersdorf um 18:30Uhr??? Unwissenden kann ich unterwegs gerne zeigen wo dieser "Rebecca" wohnt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Januar 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine Dienstags-Runde ab Startpunkt Parkplatz-vor-der-U-Bahnhaltestelle-Ramersdorf um 18:30Uhr??? Unwissenden kann ich unterwegs gerne zeigen wo dieser "Rebecca" wohnt.


... aber nicht zu sehr ärgern; erst neulich hat er wieder zugebissen und einem der Mitfahrer erst das Gleichgewicht und dann den linken Bremshebel zerstört ... ;-)


----------



## looooop (13. Januar 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine Dienstags-Runde ab Startpunkt Parkplatz-vor-der-U-Bahnhaltestelle-Ramersdorf um 18:30Uhr??? Unwissenden kann ich unterwegs gerne zeigen wo dieser "Rebecca" wohnt.


Klar ... bin dabei ... 
Treffen wir uns wieder an der Brücke?


----------



## der.anderehelge (13. Januar 2014)

Wie lange fährt man von der Kennedy-Brücke bis nach Ramersdorf?

@Rosinantenfahrt: Scheint ja, als würde er sowieso keinen Besuch reinlassen. Da gucken wir nur von weitem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## looooop (13. Januar 2014)

uh .. gute Frage ... 15- 20 min. !?


----------



## der.anderehelge (13. Januar 2014)

Dann 18:10 an der Kenneda-Brücke?


----------



## looooop (13. Januar 2014)




----------



## Steinschlag (14. Januar 2014)

Würde mich gerne anschließen. Kann ich um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf dazustossen?


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. Januar 2014)

Der ursprüngliche Treffpunkt 18:30 in Ramersdorf bleibt natürlich. Würde auch gerne mal wieder ins 7G, weil der kofo jetzt doch eine üble Rutsche geworden ist.


----------



## Sechser (14. Januar 2014)

Ich war gerade im Kofo – zwischen den Pfützen wird es allmählich wieder etwas trockener ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut des am Freitagnachmittag so ab 14 Uhr aus: Jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2014)

Zitat von BeroBionicon: ↑
Hey alle zusammen.
Ich gehöre mit zur Initiative die den Dirtbikepark in Dottendorf (Dirtbirds Bonn, FB: https://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn) ins Leben gerufen hat, und jetzt steht wieder was neues an. Interessant ist das besonders für alle die, die gerne Berg-Ab fahren:Ein Freund von mir (Chis) hat Herrn Korintenberg (von der Stadtförsterei Bonn) angerufen und ihn gefragt wie das wohl mit einer legalen DH/FR Strecke in Bonn aussehen würde. Kurz und knapp: der sehr sympathische Mann fährt selber leidenschaftlich gerne Mountainbike und hat sich über den Anruf sehr gefreut. Er hat uns - alle Mountainbiker Bonns - einerseits dazu aufgerufen ihm eine email zu schreiben in dem wir Unser Interesse und unser Engagement an einer offiziellen DH bekunden. Und er hat uns außerdem gebeten keine Strecken einfach in den Wald zu bauen. Es würde ihm zwar in der Seele weh tuen aber sobald er das mitbekommen würde, sei er gezwungen die Strecken ab zu reißen / ab reißen zu lassen.Hier findet ihr seine emailadresse:http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_buergerdienste/stadtverwaltung_im_ueberblick/00904/
Also alle Mann ran an den Speck - nehmt euch die paar Minuten Zeit und bringt was ins Rollen! Sagt auch euren MTB-Kollegen bescheid und gebt die emailaddresse weiter. ihr müsst keine Romane schreiben, es geht in der mail nur darum klar zu machen dass ihr Interesse habt und bereit sei mit anzupacken.GrüßeBero


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wie schaut des am Freitagnachmittag so ab 14 Uhr aus: Jemand Lust & Zeit?


Hi Bernd,
sieht schlecht aus bei mir...

Viel Spaß bei dem tollen angesagtem Wetter!

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2014)

Termin für Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergangs-Tortour vorläufig festgelegt auf 15.03.

Mehr Infos folgen...

Grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2014)

Fahre gegen 13 Uhr von mir aus in 7-geb. wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat sich anzuschließen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
SerienNr. M9GK33348


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Januar 2014)

Es gibt sie überall die Idioten. Ab 5,51 kann man es wieder sehen. Drahtseil in Heidelberg.


http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/-/id=122182/did=12743822/nid=122182/b01eb9/index.html


----------



## Trekki (23. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist unglaublich. Dagegen sind die Eisennägel bei uns in KBU nichts. Ich hoffe der Täter wird ermittelt und zur Rechenschaft gezogen - aber nicht vom "Dorfrat", wie es gerade über Indien durch die Presse ging.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Januar 2014)

Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Sonntag?

Die Entwicklung in Heidelberg ist auch deshalb sehr verwunderlich, weil es dort unmittelbar am Altstadtrand eine recht passable und viel Fahrfreude bereitende DH-Strecke gibt, die offiziell zur Nutzung zugelassen ist; daher habe ich die entsprechende Nachricht hier gepostet: Für Bonn wäre so etwas auch ein echter Gewinn ...


----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde am Sonntag bei einer entspannte Tour gerne mitkommen - gerne auch heute falls sich spontan etwas ergibt...die versuche irgendwann mal unter der Woche mit den Leuten hier eine Runde zu drehen scheitern ja seid Jahren konsequent :-(

VG
Alex


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Januar 2014)

Familienbedingt würde ich gerne früher starten, so gegen 10, und dann 'rumtrailen ... OK?


----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. Januar 2014)

Klingt gut - Treffpunkt ramersdorf Parkplatz?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Januar 2014)

Jep, 10 Uhr Ramersdorf P&R!

Vorschlag: Von dort recht geradlinig zum Kletterfelsen, dort trails ausprobieren, dann über trails via J-H, Petersberg und spooky oder Weinberge zurück, macht so 2-2,5 Stunden; bin aber auch für anderes zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. Januar 2014)

Klingt gut - bis morgen


----------



## kurvenkratzer (26. Januar 2014)

Hi, ist am Di oder Mi was los im 7Gebirge?


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. Januar 2014)

Ich will Dienstag 18:30 uhr Ramersdorf fahren. Vorausgesetzt ich bin dann nicht allein im Wald...


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo Helge,
dann können wir ja zusammen...
Bin wohl schon früher da und komme um 18h30 am Parkplatz vorbei.


----------



## Stumpi29 (27. Januar 2014)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei ... Wetter soll ja halten! Bis morgen


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. Januar 2014)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo Helge,
> dann können wir ja zusammen...
> Bin wohl schon früher da und komme um 18h30 am Parkplatz vorbei.



OK, dann bin ich morgen 18:30 am Parkplatz.
Gruß Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinschlag (28. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei! Bis später...


----------



## shmee (28. Januar 2014)

Sollte es auch schaffen. Bis gleich dann!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte heute Abend gegen 17 Uhr ein wenig ins 7-geb Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Stumpi29 (11. Februar 2014)

Jemand heute ab 18.30 Uhr im 7GB unterwegs ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Februar 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Jemand heute ab 18.30 Uhr im 7GB unterwegs ?




Wir können heute Abend nicht.


----------



## Sechser (11. Februar 2014)

Ich: krank
Innenlager: kaputt


----------



## sun909 (11. Februar 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Jemand heute ab 18.30 Uhr im 7GB unterwegs ?


leider nein...

grüße


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2014)

Hi,
da ich gestern für die TTler zu spät aus dem Bett kam,war ich spontan im 7G unterwegs.

Das Tal mit den vielen Holzbrücken ist im unteren Teil jetzt ziemlich hin, die beiden Schlüsselstellen nur noch schiebbar und neue Bäume quer...

Dafür gibt es rund um die Löwenburg was spaßig neues,Info ggf per PN.

Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte vorwarnen, dass ich Dienstag wieder erst 20:30 in Siegburg bin. Zu spät für den Ramersdorf-Termin. Hätte eventuell Freitag jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? Ich könnte auch Samstag oder Sonntag. Und Montag könnte ich erst recht.


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2014)

...da musst du dich an die Karnevalsmuffel wenden...

Oder zu Ikea fahren 

Viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Februar 2014)

Haben die Karnevalsmuffel einen eigenen Fred? Früher war ich hier schon richtig. Bei Ikea war ich in letzter Zeit zu oft.
Danke


----------



## meg-71 (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Helge

bin Montag zwangsbeurlaubt und hätte Lust auf eine Tour.

Gruß der meg


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Haben die Karnevalsmuffel einen eigenen Fred? Früher war ich hier schon richtig. Bei Ikea war ich in letzter Zeit zu oft.
> Danke


Nein nein,
Die dürfen das 7G und den Thread hier gerne am leben halten 

Was treibst du bei Ikea? Umzug in Sicht?

Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (25. Februar 2014)

Meine Lieblings-Cusine ist nach Hamburg gezogen. Habe da mal wieder alles gemacht wozu ich eigendlich zu faul bin.
Ach nein, hier hab ich keine Zeit weil selbst Karnevall alle mit mir biken wollen? Macht schon. Ihr dürft auch das Kostüm anbehalten.


----------



## der.anderehelge (25. Februar 2014)

Ok erst komplett lesen... Super meg. Hast Du einen Plan wann und wo? Mir egal ob Kofo, 7G oder Ahrtal. Ahrtal hab ich allerdings keine Ortskenntnis und bin auf dich angewiesen.


----------



## shmee (25. Februar 2014)

Hey Helge, ich muffel mit. Freitag ist allerdings aus anderen Gründen schlecht. Sa/So/Mo könnte ich mich gern an einem Tag dazugesellen.


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Februar 2014)

@ Helge,Daniel und ich hatten vor Freitag zu fahren.Wahrscheinlich aber früher als Du Feierabend hast.Man könnte sich jedoch treffen.Wann könntest Du denn?


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. Februar 2014)

Alaaf zesamme,
fährt irgendwer heute Abend vllt. ein Ründchen rund um Bonn. Ich müsste so gegen Mitternacht meine Freundin an der A3 abholen, und hätte schwer Lust vorher was zu fahren.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## meg-71 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Helge und andere Karnevalfreunde
ich würde gern im Ahrtal fahren, Starten möchte ich von Walpozheim aus. Scheune wird somit nicht angesteuert, ist aber auch sowieso zu.

LG der meg

PS faher nur wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Helge und andere Karnevalfreunde
ich würde gern im Ahrtal fahren, Starten möchte ich von Walpozheim aus. Scheune wird somit nicht angesteuert, ist aber auch sowieso zu.

LG der meg

PS faher nur wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. Februar 2014)

@ shmee: Wann hattest Du den Zeit, mit dem meg mit oder am WE im 7G? Ich bin einigermaßen flexibel.
@ redfraggle: keine Ahnung wann ich raus komme, sicher nicht später als 16:30. Ist das noch im Zeitfenster Eures Trainingsplans?
@ meg-71: Walporzhausen ist gut, bitte nicht vor 11:00

und gute Nacht (muss morgen um 5:00 raus)
Helge


----------



## shmee (26. Februar 2014)

Helge, Schwiegereltern kommen Freitag, dann plane ich das WE durch, meine Eltern haben sich auch angekündigt. Melde mich dann, ok?


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. Februar 2014)

OK Chris,
und @alle gescheiterten Urlaubsplaner: Hab mit den beiden "Nichtganzsogemühtlichfahrern" jetzt 22.3-29.3. fest Teneriffa gebucht. 
Noch jemand Interesse? Noch ist der Billigflieger nicht voll.


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Februar 2014)

Nabend Helge,mit Teneriffa klappt bei mir leider nicht.Dem Termin entnehme ich,daß Du
nicht zum Pfalzvortreffen kommst.
Können Freitag ja nochmal telefonieren,da ich nicht so früh los wollte,weil frau nicht weiß,
wie heftig Donnerstag wird!

@ ALL;Sonntag verplant ,bliebe Ahrtal für mich am Montag.Vielleicht aber auch Ruhetag!


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2014)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Alaaf zesamme,
> fährt irgendwer heute Abend vllt. ein Ründchen rund um Bonn. Ich müsste so gegen Mitternacht meine Freundin an der A3 abholen, und hätte schwer Lust vorher was zu fahren.
> Gruß
> Sebastian


Hey,
der Seb mal wieder im Lande ! 

Könnte gestern leider nicht,aber schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen 

Bis bald
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2014)

Ganz wichtig, bitte alle mit machen


http://www.avaaz.org/de/petition/He...uer_die_Mountainbiker_am_Muckenkogel/?coYVZgb


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2014)

Yep - Done! Unfassbar - JAGDSTÖRUNG... Ich seh' noch den Jagdpächter von Iversheim inne Aktuellen Stunde im Interview wo's der Mann im Brustton der Überzeugung die fernbleibenden Sauen beklagte, bedingt durch "Friedwaldtourismus" - selbst für datt Laienauge war die Wiese hinter ihm von mindestens 2 Rotten so was von auf links gedreht....


----------



## meg-71 (1. März 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> @ shmee: Wann hattest Du den Zeit, mit dem meg mit oder am WE im 7G? Ich bin einigermaßen flexibel.
> @ redfraggle: keine Ahnung wann ich raus komme, sicher nicht später als 16:30. Ist das noch im Zeitfenster Eures Trainingsplans?
> @ meg-71: Walporzhausen ist gut, bitte nicht vor 11:00
> 
> ...




Hallo Helge und @all 


Start in Walporzheim wäre 11:11. Wettermäßig sieht es aber für Montag ja nicht so gut aus, deshalb vorher noch mal hier reinschauen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## der.anderehelge (1. März 2014)

Wir sehen uns ja morgen an der  Burg


----------



## shmee (1. März 2014)

Hey Helge, ich bin dann morgen auch an der Burg. Wegen Montag muss ich schauen, kann sein, dass ich doch arbeiten muss leider.


----------



## meg-71 (1. März 2014)

Chris und Helge mal bitte in den TTFred schaun.

LG der meg


----------



## meg-71 (2. März 2014)

Helge und meiner einer haben uns mal für morgen 11 Uhr in Ramersdorf verabredet. Wer also sonst noch Zeit und Lust hat, Tempo wird ehr gemütlich.

Gruß der meg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (2. März 2014)

Helge und Micha wir kommen morgen mit. Ramersdorf U-Bahn Haltestelle?


----------



## meg-71 (2. März 2014)

Ja U-Bahn Haltestelle.

LG der meg


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2014)

So für alle die morgen den Frühling genießen wollen hier der Termin.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14695

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

"Nach-Karnvalistisches Tempo"=mittel ?  uih, das würde hart...

Kann ich morgen erst spontan entscheiden.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

Hi,
hat jemand schon einmal Buchsen an seiner Lyrik getauscht? Habe Buchsenspiel und traue mich nicht selber, da neue reinzuschrauben.

Von daher wäre ich dankbar über eine "helfende" Hand, die mich anleitet 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

Zur Sonnenaufgang-Untergang-Tortour:

Diese steht zu 90%. 

Aktuell ist folgender Plan mehr oder weniger fix:

Datum: 
Samstag, 15.03. (wobei ich gerne das Wetter von diesem WE haben würde....  )
Bei schlechtem Wetter schieben wir einfach...

Startzeit: 
habe den Termin vom letzten Jahr nicht parat. Wann hatten wir uns getroffen? 5.00 Uhr?

Startort: 
Hier bevorzuge ich aktuell Hennef-Bahnhof bzw. in der Nähe davon, sprich Parkgebührenfrei. 

Strecke führt uns zunächst nach Burg Blankenberg, dort gibt es eine schöne Möglichkeit, den Sonnenaufgang zu sehen. Fahrzeit ca. 45min.

Problematisch ist die Sache mit dem Frühstück... Bäckerei hat da nicht auf morgens, hieße also Selbstversorgung... Gelegenheit zur Einkehr kommt dann erst wieder mittags... Zwei ursprünglich eingeplante Stationen haben mittlerweile geschlossen, wie ich beim Erkunden traurigerweise feststellen mußte 

Alternativ könnten wir in Hennef oberhalb vom Kurhaus den Sonnenaufgang betrachten und dort dann frühstücken. Die Burg nehmen wir dann später mit.

Wir halten uns dann auf der Strecke eigentlich immer in der Nähe der Sieg und der Bahnlinie RI Au/Siegen auf, d.h. es ist problemlos ein Einstieg und Ausstieg später möglich. 

Streckenlänge ist noch schwankend, ein Teil kann an der Sieg gemütlich am Radweg entlang oder man schlängelt sich hoch und runter über den Sieghöhenweg, der aber leider trailarm ist. Von daher geht mal von 70-90km aus.

Das ganze ist so geplant, dass wir zum Sonnenuntergang in Windeck enden und von dort aus mit der Bahn zurück nach Hennef fahren. Wenn wir (wider Erwarten...) noch Bock haben, könnten wir (oder die Kandidaten) dann auch mit dem Rad an der Sieg entlang zurück nach Hennef (45km?) fahren. 

Termin stelle ich gleich ein. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14696

Äußert euch aber mal bitte zu dem Thema Hennef mit Frühstück oder Blankenberg ohne!!!

danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## Trekki (5. März 2014)

Wenn ich wieder ein Firmen-PKW bekomme, kann ich ein Frühstücksdepot anlegen. Die Auto Frage kläre ich morgen.

Hier die Zusammenstellung aus 2013


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2014)

Klärung ist erfolgt und gut ausgegangen. Dann brauchen wir nur noch eine Hütte o.ä. für unser Frühstück. Hat jemand einen Gaskocher für Kaffee?


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2014)

Hi,
ich hab einen im Auto 

Schaue mir morgen wahrscheinlich noch einen Teil der Strecke an und melde mich dann deshalb, ok?

@micha: heut gibt nix bei mir, viel Spaß!

grüße


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2014)

ok


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2014)

John, sind's da auffem Backblech Innereien - ich bin ja schon einiges gewöhnt; der Anblick iss aber schon strange...
ansonsten ob der frühstmöglichen Startzeit: meine Augen machen blink,blink und alles ist vergessen...


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2014)

Die Innereien sind aber recht gut angenommen worden. Aber SAU Fahrer sind ja auch hart im nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (9. März 2014)

Hi,
was ist für Di, 11.3. geplant? Sonst plane ich was... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14710
Wolfgang


----------



## Stumpi29 (10. März 2014)

Morgen, 
das schaffe ich leider nicht ! Wollte aber   18.30 Uhr ab RD starten! VG


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang und Karsten:
Schaffe es heute nicht nach Köwi...
Euch viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## Stumpi29 (11. März 2014)

Ich werde es heute doch leider nicht schaffen, weil ich auf der Arbeit nicht zeitlich rauskomme ! Trotzdem viel Spaß an die Fahrer !


----------



## kurvenkratzer (11. März 2014)

Hi, 
danke für Eure guten Wünsche. War auch dringend nötig:
1.) Hinfahrt im Stau
2.) Verspätet losgefahren
3.) 2x platt
4.) statt Ofenkaule Fahrrad schieben
Vielen Dank an Jens` Geduld!
War trotzdem schön:





und den haben wir auch getroffen:


----------



## route61 (11. März 2014)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und den haben wir auch getroffen:



Ich würde die nächsten Tage die Nähe von stehenden Gewässern meiden, das kann richtig hohes Krötenaufkommen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. März 2014)

Hi,
bin späten Nachmittag nähe Köwi unterwegs.

Wer dazustossen mag, per Tel melden 

Grüße


----------



## Enduro_Alex (13. März 2014)

hi, ich würde mich Samstag gerne anschliessen - unter der Woche schaffe ich es leider nie...
heißt dass wir starten circa gg. 5.45h? Jede Minute Schlaf zählt


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2014)

Hallo Alex,
wenn du oben =in Blankenberg startest, dann 05.45 Uhr... Heißt aber auch nachher noch hoch fahren zu müssen  

Schick mir ggf morgen eine PN, damit ich dir genaue Infos geben kann.

Grüsse


----------



## Enduro_Alex (13. März 2014)

Am Ende nochmal hoch ist ja nicht mein Ding...also dann um
5h am Bahnhof -  hoffentlich ist der Wettergott uns gut gesonnen


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2014)

Winterpokal Wetter halt 

Hast PN

Grüsse


----------



## Dart (14. März 2014)

Den SAU-Bikern viel Spaß!

Wir sind dieses WE in Berlin zum Geburtstag meines Bruders, können daher leider nicht unser WP-Punkte mit einer Tour verdoppeln .


----------



## ultra2 (14. März 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Den SAU-Bikern viel Spaß!
> 
> Wir sind dieses WE in Berlin zum Geburtstag meines Bruders....



Anreise mit dem Rad?


----------



## route61 (16. März 2014)

SAU-Tour 2014

Zwar haben wir die Tour nicht so zuende gefahren, wie vorgesehen, aber von lange vor Sonnenaufgang bis kurz nach Sonnenuntergang sind wir gefahren. 

Frühstück in Stadt Blankenberg





Blick auf Herchen





Herchen und Gerressen





Das Ende vom Halbrundtrail 





Nicht ganz das Tagestypische Wetter





25 Kehren Trail, wegen seiner Steilheit nicht ganz ungefährlich für Fußgänger















Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang an der Wahnbachtalsperre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Die Statistik:
Fahrzeit: 8:02:29 h
Strecke: 109.38 km
Anstieg: 2465 Hm (Google Earth)
Maximal: 39 km/h
Durchschnitt: 13.5 km/h
Dauer: 5:11 h bis 19:00 (13:49 h)


Es war ein Fest für mich. Herzlichen Dank an Carsten für die tolle Organisation und an die Mitfahrer für die nette Gesellschaft. Komme gerne wieder mit.


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2014)

Ohh, die Ansage war doch unter 10km/h zu bleiben


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinschlag (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ist heute eine Tour geplant?


----------



## Merlin (31. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer am Mittwoch Lust auf eine kleine Abendrunde ab Königswinter hat, schaut am Besten mal hier vorbei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14753


----------



## Denkpause (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache:
Der Radtreff Campus Bonn bietet ab sofort an jedem Donnerstag ab 17:30 Uhr regelmäßige MTB-Ausfahrten ins Siebengebirge oder in den Kottenforst an. Treffpunkt ist am Telekom Campus in Beuel. 
Schaut mal vorbei, wenn Ihr Interesse habt. Näheres unter www.radtreffcampus.de.
Sportliche Grüße,
Ulrich


----------



## shmee (1. April 2014)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, würde aber gern heute fahren, jemand dabei?


----------



## sun909 (1. April 2014)

nope...


----------



## Dart (1. April 2014)

Werde bei uns an Naaf und Agger ne Runde drehen, denke dass ich so gegen 18:30 starte. Wer lust hat...


----------



## Stumpi29 (1. April 2014)

Bin heute raus ... Habe heute meine erste Moped Stunde!


----------



## der.anderehelge (1. April 2014)

heute konnte ich nicht, aber Donnerstag 18:30 Ramersdorf sollte diese Woche klappen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2014)

die Polizei, immer für einen Scherz gut

http://www.gillout.com/entertainment/polizist-faehrt-bei-downhill-rennen-mit-und-stuerzt-mehrmals/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Bin heute raus ... Habe heute meine erste Moped Stunde!



Und wie wars?


----------



## Stumpi29 (2. April 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und wie wars?



 Hammer ! Macht richtig Spaß nur was ich nur nicht gedacht hätte das man sich bei 100 schon ordentlich festhalten muss.


----------



## Freckles (2. April 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> was ich nur nicht gedacht hätte das man sich *bei 100* schon ordentlich festhalten muss.


In deiner ersten Fahrstunde???


----------



## Stumpi29 (2. April 2014)

Jepp ! ;-) Nach 30 min. meinte der Fahrlehrer ab auf die B42, hier im Kreis fahren ist doch langweilig !


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2014)

Wie heißt die Fahrschule? Nürburgring??


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2014)

...muss leider absagen für heute, schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (3. April 2014)

Kommt heute jemand mit ab Ramersdorf? Sonst bleib ich im Kofo.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (10. April 2014)

Moin moin zusammen. Ich werde bald neuer Bürger der schönen Stadt Bonn sein und wollte mich schon einmal vorher erkundigen, wie es denn so Rund um Bonn mit Trails aussieht. Ich selber fahre Enduro und auch Rennrad. Ihr könnt mir auch gerne persönlich schreiben, hab damit kein Problem und es stopft den Thread nicht so voll. Schon einmal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2014)

Hi,
Enduro hört sich gut an 

Kannst gerne mitkommen, denke nächste Woche geht wieder was.

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2014)

Diese Woche Donnerstag?

grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. April 2014)

Ich hab gestern noch behauptet, dass ich diese Woche Dienstags fahre. Nach den Hagelschauern heute bin ich nicht mehr so sicher. Bei schönem Wetter will ich 18:30 Uhr in Friesdorf in der Annaberger Strasse, Ecke natürlichRAD, in den Kottenforst starten. Hab auch nur bis 21:30 Zeit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche Donnerstag?
> 
> grüße


Würde ich gerne, aber wir haben Weihnachtsfeier. Viel Spaß.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Diese Woche Donnerstag?
> 
> grüße


 Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Sechser (15. April 2014)

@Helge, schaffe das heute leider nicht.

Do wäre ich dabei.


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2014)

dann schließen wir uns dem Helge an und lassen uns den KoFo zeigen?


----------



## der.anderehelge (15. April 2014)

Ups, der Helge hat sich schon drauf verlassen das niemand kommt und ist noch im Büro. Ich erklre das Wetter hiermit offiziell für schlecht. Nicht so schlecht, dass ich gleich wieder Weihnachten feiern würde aber für WP-Punkte reicht es schon wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. April 2014)

ups,
habs vercheckt, dachte, du fährst Donnerstag... 

Dann am Do ab Ramersdorf?

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ups,
> habs vercheckt, dachte, du fährst Donnerstag...
> 
> Dann am Do ab Ramersdorf?
> ...


 Yepp,Donnerstag ab Ramersdorf!


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ups,
> habs vercheckt, dachte, du fährst Donnerstag...
> 
> Dann am Do ab Ramersdorf?
> ...


 Yepp,Donnerstag ab Ramersdorf!


----------



## Freckles (16. April 2014)

Bin für Donnerstag auch raus, wegen schon erwähnter Feier und Fahrstunde.

Euch viel Spaß und schöne sonnige Feiertage!!

LG,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2014)

Termin für Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14792

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (16. April 2014)

Uwe und ich haben morgen schon früher Feierabend und wollen schon ein Ründchen drehen.Kommen dann um 18.30 zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt.


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2014)

Gebt mal Bescheid, wann und wo ihr startet, vielleicht komme ich schon dazu...

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (16. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gebt mal Bescheid, wann und wo ihr startet, vielleicht komme ich schon dazu...
> 
> Grüsse


Okey dokey!


----------



## schnitzelteller (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre beim morgigen Termin von sun909 auch dabei, wenn der stattfindet.
Komme aus Köln und war bisher meist eher solo unterwegs, würde aber auch gerne mal eine Gruppentour mitmachen.

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. April 2014)

Hi Jörg,
komm vorbei...

Bis nachher


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2014)

Hi,
wer morgen Lust, das gute Wetter ab Köwi zu nutzen?

grüße
C.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (22. April 2014)

Hi, 
hätte was für Sa an der Ahr anzubieten: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14802

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
bin Samstag in Koblenz beim Gran Fondo, das klappt leider nihct. 

Ist aber immer eine tolle Tour, kann ich empfehlen!

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2014)

Wa
[QUnn und wie wolltest Du fahren?OTE="sun909, post: 11924340, member: 41694"]Hi,
wer morgen Lust, das gute Wetter ab Köwi zu nutzen?

grüße
C.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2014)

Dieses neue Forum zerschreddert einem [email protected]:Wo und wann wolltest Du fahren?Soll wohl wieder Regen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. April 2014)

Regen? Shit, mein Wetter sagte morgens noch Sonne 

Hatte 18.00 im Auge

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Regen? Shit, mein Wetter sagte morgens noch Sonne
> 
> Hatte 18.00 im Auge
> 
> Grüsse


 Könnte früher,habe Urlaub.Ich glaub jeder Wetterbericht sagt was anderes.Gehen wir mal von Trockenheit aus!


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2014)

hm,
ob ich früher schaffe, entscheidet sich erst gg. 16.00...

Melde mich dann, ok?

Ansonsten sage ich mal 1800 Nachtigallental.

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> ob ich früher schaffe, entscheidet sich erst gg. 16.00...
> 
> Melde mich dann, ok?
> ...


 Okay!


----------



## Stumpi29 (23. April 2014)

Seid ihr nun ab 18 Uhr unterwegs ? Müsste zwar rasen, könnte es aber trotzdem schaffen !


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2014)

Teilzeit-Biker heute mit Eis vor Augen zum Aufwärmen, dann nochmal dreie über den Eselsweg und paar Trails gescheucht 

Spaßig war's, hoffentlich alle gut Heim gekommen!

Nur Bierchen gibt's am Tag des Bieres heute erst daheim...

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2014)

Ja schöne Runde heute,Eis war nötig,da am Ende wieder knapp 60 km.Trocken sind wir auch geblieben.Perfekter Urlaubstag!


----------



## Dart (2. Mai 2014)

Wir wollen gleich um 12:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental durchs 7Gb fahren. Wer Lust hast...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Mai 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir wollen gleich um 12:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental durchs 7Gb fahren. Wer Lust hast...



Jep, 12 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental, bis gleich!


----------



## Dart (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Mai 2014)

Jemand morgen Lust auf 7GB? Ab 14 Uhr bin ich flexibel, auch gerne gegen später ...


----------



## Dart (8. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich noch in Oldenburg.


----------



## Denkpause (14. Mai 2014)

An die Rennradfahrer unter Euch:
Der Radtreff Campus Bonn veranstaltet am kommenden Sonntag eine RTF. Start und Ziel ist am Telekom Campus am Lamndgrabenweg: http://radtreffcampus.de/?page_id=4812
Am Sonntag gibt es zwischen 7:30 und ca. 16 Uhr Kaffee und Kuchen, belegte Brötchen und gekühlte Getränke sowie einen Imbißstand. Wenn Ihr Eure MTB-Sonntagstour dort startet oder beendet, könnt Ihr Euch am Campus stärken.
 Ulrich


----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info!

Bin dann aber auf Stollenreifen unterwegs 

Viel Erfolg euch, Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2014)

Termin nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14840

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin nächste Woche:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14840
> 
> Grüsse


Wenn das Wetter biergartentauglich ist und ihr nach der Tour einen solchen aufsucht,komme ich auf nen Absacker vorbei!
Muss ja lange arbeiten,die alte Leier...


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Barbara,
mal schauen, wer sich noch so meldet, einige sind wohl noch im Winterschlaf???

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> mal schauen, wer sich noch so meldet, einige sind wohl noch im Winterschlaf???
> 
> grüße
> C.


Letzten Donnerstag waren wir auch nur zu dritt!Da war das Wetter aber auch nicht so gut!
Lass uns simsen,
schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (20. Mai 2014)

Wir haben "leider" einen Massage Termin zu der Zeit ;-). 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir haben "leider" einen Massage Termin zu der Zeit ;-).
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!


  sehr schöne Alternative!


----------



## sx5r (20. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich würds gern versuchen (Neuling in Bonn, war bisher nur am Samstag bei der Tour dabei)

wie wichtig ist denn die Beleuchtung? Hab grad noch nichts mit im Lande (Umzug)

im Zweifelsfall halte ich mir das für nächste Woche fest, dann bin ich ausgerüstet =)

lg


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ggf fährst du vor der letzten Abfahrt dann einfach zum Rhein runter 

Grüße


----------



## shmee (20. Mai 2014)

Ich kann jetzt nicht für Carsten antworten, wie lange er fahren will. Letzte Woche ging es bis 20:30-21:00 Uhr sehr gut ohne Licht. Für die Rückfahrt am Rhein bzw. dann vom Biergarten ist Licht aber auf jeden Fall notwendig. Reicht aber natürlich ne kleine Funzel.


----------



## sx5r (20. Mai 2014)

kann mir bitte noch jemand helfen, wo park & Ride Bonn Oberkassel ist? Google zeigts mir nicht, und ich bin neu hier ...

ty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2014)

Ecke Landgrabenweg/Königswinterer Str. ist das (Haltebahn U-Bahn Bonn-Ramersdorf).

Großer Kreisverkehr, dort ist ein Parkplatz.

Tel von mir per PN. 

Wir fahren den Parkplatz heute nochmals um 18.30 an (verspätete Mitfahrerin  )

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ecke Landgrabenweg/Königswinterer Str. ist das (Haltebahn U-Bahn Bonn-Ramersdorf).
> 
> Großer Kreisverkehr, dort ist ein Parkplatz.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Carsten,komme nachher doch nicht mehr im Biergarten vorbei,hab Licht vergessen und will auch früher zu Hause sein!Euch viel Spaß beim Fahren und Trinken!


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2014)

Schade....

Gute Heimfahrt 

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schade....
> 
> Gute Heimfahrt
> 
> Grüße


Die Frage ist welcher Biergarten, vielleicht kämen wir dann auch noch!!! Natürlich nur zum trinken.


----------



## Sechser (20. Mai 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welcher Biergarten



Da würde ich mich auch anschließen!

He, Guide, schlag doch mal was vor ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich auch anschließen!
> 
> He, Guide, schlag doch mal was vor ...


Ich schreibe ihm mal eine SMS vielleicht verrät er es uns ja.


----------



## Freckles (20. Mai 2014)

Im Bundeshäuschen um 21:00 ist die ansage


----------



## Sechser (20. Mai 2014)

Oh, was für ein Glück, das ist ja fast bei mir um die Ecke ...


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2014)

So, haben ja alle zusammengefunden 

Feines Wetter, größeres Trüppchen als geplant. Eine schnelle Runde über Rebecca und dann in normalen Tempo durch Ennert und Ri Petersberg samt Weinberg. 

Gerne wieder, hoffe, alle gut nach Hause gekommen nach Weizen und Co?!

grüße
C.


----------



## meg-71 (26. Mai 2014)

Ist hier morgen jemand am Start?

LG der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Mai 2014)

Fehlanzeige bei mir...
grüße


----------



## Freckles (26. Mai 2014)

Morgen soll es leider richtig schlechtes Wetter geben.....


----------



## sx5r (27. Mai 2014)

also ich wäre dabei, wenn ich dann nicht allein dastehe ... und die Runde nicht durchs tiefste Moor geht

wie siehts aus?

lg


----------



## GoldMTB (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin neu hier bei euch. Würde gerne ab Juni bei euch mitfahren.
Wann und wo trefft ihr euch Dienstag/Samstag?
MfG Gold MTB


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2014)

GoldMTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Bin neu hier bei euch. Würde gerne ab Juni bei euch mitfahren.
> Wann und wo trefft ihr euch Dienstag/Samstag?
> MfG Gold MTB



Hi,
i.d.R. treffen wir uns entweder in Königswinter am Eingang des Nachtigallentals oder in Bonn Ramersdorf/Oberkassel am dortigen P&R Parkplatz (Adresse eine Seite vorher zu finden).

Am WE finden oft Touren außerhalb statt.

grüße
C.


----------



## GoldMTB (27. Mai 2014)

Danke, für die Antwort.
Dann würde ich euch am 03.06. gerne begleiten.
Um welche Uhrzeit trefft ihr euch?
MfG


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2014)

hi,
die Startzeiten stehen hier im Forum oder im LMB (Last-Minute-Biking). 

I.d.R. 18.00/18.30 Uhr. Allerdings nicht immer fix Dienstags. Ein wenig Wetterabhängig und ob Zeit oder nicht. Manchmal auch Mi, Do oder gar nicht 

grüße


----------



## sx5r (27. Mai 2014)

öhm, und wie sieht es speziell heute aus? irgendjemand da? ich wüsste gern Bescheid, weil ich sonst länger auf Arbeit bleibe


----------



## Freckles (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin raus, habe eh das falsche Rad mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Mai 2014)

Falls das Wetter morgen halbwegs paßt, wollten Helge und ich morgen so ab 18:30 Uhr eine technische Runde als follow-up zum genialen Kurvenmassaker-Training an der Ahr (Carsten: Danke!) drehen, evtl. Rebecca rechts, Stenzel rechts o.ä. ...


----------



## meg-71 (27. Mai 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Morgen soll es leider richtig schlechtes Wetter geben.....


Ich hasse es wenn Du recht hast, bin bei dem Wetter raus.

LG der meg


----------



## meg-71 (2. Juni 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr das ich nerve, wie schauts hier morgen aus. Das Wetter kann diesmal nicht als Ausrede herhalten.

LG der meg


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juni 2014)

Leider haben wir keine Zeit, BAP ruft.

Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## sun909 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Meg,
ich würde gerne, kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen. 

ab Köwi? 18.00 Uhr oder früher?

grüße


----------



## shmee (2. Juni 2014)

Ich schaffe frühestens 18:00 Ramersdorf oder alternativ dann 18:30 in KöWi. Bin aber auf jeden Fall am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (2. Juni 2014)

Mir würde 18:00 ab Ramersdorf passen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2014)

Prima, dann halten wir es doch mal 18:00 Ramersdorf fest.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2014)

Technische Ründe?


----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2014)

Bin ich immer für zu haben. W-Burg und B-Berge oben rum? Vielleicht noch mal Rebecca links? Meg, für dich auch ok?


----------



## GoldMTB (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, darf ich euch heute begleiten? Wo genau in ramersdorf trefft ihr euch? Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2014)

Da würde ich auch gerne mit, schade das ich nicht kann. WB bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gewesen


----------



## meg-71 (3. Juni 2014)

18:00 ab Ramersdorf passt,und für den Rest ich bin ein technisch guter Schieber.;-) 


Gruß der meg


----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2014)

GoldMTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, darf ich euch heute begleiten? Wo genau in ramersdorf trefft ihr euch? Grüße



Am Park&Ride Parkplatz in Ramersdorf direkt an der U-Bahn-Haltestelle: https://www.google.com/maps/place/O...2!3m1!1s0x47bee6b7a44358bb:0x2d8ff158a8f0a914



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mit, schade das ich nicht kann. WB bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gewesen



Schade, aber du hast ja gutes Alternativprogramm.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2014)

GoldMTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, darf ich euch heute begleiten? Wo genau in ramersdorf trefft ihr euch? Grüße



Hi,
bitte nicht falsch verstehen,aber wir fahren heute eine sehr technische Runde...von daher bist du Willkommen wenn du Schoner für Arme und Beine hast und mal schieben magst 

Grüsse


----------



## sx5r (3. Juni 2014)

hm, wie ärgerlich ... da wollte ich auch wieder mit, aber das sind Bedingungen die ich nicht erfülle.

Dann halt nächstes Mal 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2014)

sx5r schrieb:


> hm, wie ärgerlich ... da wollte ich auch wieder mit, aber das sind Bedingungen die ich nicht erfülle.
> 
> Dann halt nächstes Mal
> 
> lg


Ja Sorry... Aber ich sag's lieber vorher...

Gerne nächste Woche wieder!

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2014)

Ist denn heute Biergarten angesagt?Würde dann nach der Arbeit in den Biergarten nachkommen!


----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2014)

Hätte ich nix gegen, aber ist natürlich vom Wetter abhängig. Ich schick dir ne Whats App, ok?


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Hätte ich nix gegen, aber ist natürlich vom Wetter abhängig. Ich schick dir ne Whats App, ok?


 Okey,dokey!


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2014)

Na, 
mit dem Biergarten hat es heute nicht sooo gut geklappt 

Dafür hatten wir heute persönliche Erfolgserlebnisse, von Rebecca links geknackt bis hin zu Kurven, die dem ein oder anderen noch im Magen lagen...

Kleine, feine Truppe, und mal wieder Teile von Trails, die sich schwer geändert haben. Der Baum, den Thomas damals gefällt hat, hat sich nicht wieder erholt 

grüße
C.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ist jemand morgen ab 15h15 in Ramersdorf mit dabei?
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juni 2014)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jemand morgen ab 15h15 in Ramersdorf mit dabei?
> Gruß
> Wolfgang



Lieber Wolfgang, wollte auch fahren; geht es bei dir vielleicht etwas früher? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (6. Juni 2014)

ja, wann denn? ruf mich an oder hier
Grüße W


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juni 2014)

14:15 ab Ramersdorf P&R; noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (6. Juni 2014)

Dieses 2 Wochen alte Canyon Mountainbike wurde mir vor wenigen Tagen in der Bonner Südstadt gestohlen. Es war angeschlossen und ich 4-5 min weg vom Fahrrad. Zwei Canyon MTBs innerhalb von 4,5 Monaten geklaut. Ich könnte echt heulen und frage mich, ob wir hier in einer zivilisierten Industrienation oder im Busch leben. Wer also das angehängte Bike irgendwo in Bonn / Umgebung rumfahren sieht, bitte melden. Alle sachdienlichen Hinweise werden mit Finderlohn i.H.v. bis zu 100,- und ner Kiste Bier belohnt.


----------



## shmee (10. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es denn heute Abend aus? Falls nicht wieder derbe Unwetter über die Region hereinbrechen, wäre ich ich für eine Tour 18:00 ab Ramersdorf zu haben.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2014)

Hi,
mir wg Wetter zu unsicher.

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (10. Juni 2014)

Wir haben Massagetermin


----------



## shmee (10. Juni 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir haben Massagetermin



Wenn ich den hätte, würde ich mich auch nicht aufs Rad setzen.


----------



## meg-71 (10. Juni 2014)

Auch raus, Physiothermin und Erholung von gestern.

LG der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Juni 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Wenn ich den hätte, würde ich mich auch nicht aufs Rad setzen.




Hat sich auch wie immer gelohnt


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Freitagstour?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juni 2014)

Die Angela gestern in Beerfelden

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645368]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645370]
	
[/URL]


----------



## shmee (16. Juni 2014)

Geile Bilder!


----------



## meg-71 (16. Juni 2014)

Will morgen jemand fahren?


Gruß der meg


----------



## AnjaR (16. Juni 2014)

Wir starten morgen Abend nach Wagrain.


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2014)

@Anja, Jörg & Co: Viel Spaß dort! Bestellt dem großartigen Organisator schöne Grüße von mir! Mögen die Trails mit euch sein 

@Meg: klappt leider nicht bei mir...

grüße


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Juni 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Freitagstour?


ja, Uhrzeit? Nachmittags?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2014)

Tour am Mittwoch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14904

Grüße


----------



## Freckles (23. Juni 2014)

Ich befürchte, ich werde es vor meinem Kanadatrip nicht mehr schaffen, außerdem hat das eine Rad momentan keine Gabel und das andere keinen Dämpfer .

Ab August wieder!! Versprochen 

LG,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2014)

wie du hast nur zwei Räder?

In eurem "Keller" steht doch ein ganzer Haufen rum 

grüße


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2014)

Soderle, 
mit vier Leuten gestern erfolgreich den Ennert und Rebecca gerockt. Letzterer ist fein fahrbar, vielen Dank an den oder die, die da fleißig waren 

Was uns aufgefallen ist, sind die vielen Schilder mit "Lebensgefahr", die oberhalb der Steilkante in Oberkassel stehen. Weiß jemand, was der Auslöser war? Bekomme hier die lokale General-Anzeiger Presse nicht mit. 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juni 2014)

Die Schilder stehen seit einigen Wochen da, ein besonderer (Hinter)Grund ist mir nicht bekannt. Jemand am Freitag Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## sibu (26. Juni 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Die Schilder stehen seit einigen Wochen da, ein besonderer (Hinter)Grund ist mir nicht bekannt. Jemand am Freitag Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


Im General Anzeiger war vor ein paar Wochen ein Bericht, dass ein (ortsfremder?) Geologe im Steilhang einen Riss entdeckt hat. Darauf wurde zunächst in der Presse vor Spazieren an der Steilkante und Schwimmen im See gewarnt, und dann kamen die Schilder. Der einzige, größere Riss am Fels ist aber schon mehrere Jahre (Jahrzehnte) alt und unverändert. Wahrscheinlich geht es hier mal wieder um die Haftung, falls jemand jenseits der Absperrungen zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2014)

Zunächst einmal prophylaktisch vorab für nächsten Dienstag eine Tour ab Köwi.

Hoffentlich sind dann wieder alle Räder ganz  Ggf. stoßen wir noch auf den Häuptling an. Oder er hat selber Lust mitzukommen?

Termin Dienstag: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14179

Bernd: Freitag sieht bei mir schlecht aus, bin um 17.00 Uhr in Kölle verplant...

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal prophylaktisch vorab für nächsten Dienstag eine Tour ab Köwi.
> 
> Hoffentlich sind dann wieder alle Räder ganz  Ggf. stoßen wir noch auf den Häuptling an. Oder er hat selber Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> ...


 Da könnte ich den Häuptling sogar begleiten,da ich aus gegebenem Anlass,früher frei hab


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2014)

Wir backen auch einen Kuchen...

Würden uns freuen 

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir backen auch einen Kuchen...
> 
> Würden uns freuen
> 
> Grüße


Ich scheine langsam an Demenz zu leiden  -kann ja gar nicht mitfahren,da mein Rad in der Reparatur ist !
Da ich momentan auch nur ein Mountainbike besitze, könnte ich euch höchstens mit dem RR begleiten,was wohl eher
im Supergau enden würde, da ich ja leider nicht wie Chris Akrigg fahre!


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2014)

Dann kein Kuchen 

Habe die Uhrzeit auf 18.30 verlegt.

Keine Anmeldung bis Di Mittag=keine Tour

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dann kein Kuchen
> 
> Habe die Uhrzeit auf 18.30 verlegt.
> 
> ...


 Könnt ja zum Kuchenessen vorbeikommen


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juni 2014)

Eine Antwort per Handy zu geben
ist seit dem neuen Forum totaler Schrott!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich scheine langsam an Demenz zu leiden  -kann ja gar nicht mitfahren,da mein Rad in der Reparatur ist !
> Da ich momentan auch nur ein Mountainbike besitze, könnte ich euch höchstens mit dem RR begleiten,was wohl eher
> im Supergau enden würde, da ich ja leider nicht wie Chris Akrigg fahre!


Ich hätte noch ein oder zwei für dich


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dann kein Kuchen
> 
> Habe die Uhrzeit auf 18.30 verlegt.
> 
> ...


Dann bringe ich eben Kuchen mit


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2014)

Was soll es denn für eine Tour werden Carsten?


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juni 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein oder zwei für dich


 Vielen Dank für das Angebot!In Anbetracht des am Wochenende heruntergekommenen Regens und damit verbundenem Matsch im Wald,lehne ich jedoch dankend ab!
Lg.Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Angebot!In Anbetracht des am Wochenende heruntergekommenen Regens und damit verbundenem Matsch im Wald,lehne ich jedoch dankend ab!
> Lg.Barbara


Hast du Angst das du es putzen müsstest


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was soll es denn für eine Tour werden Carsten?



Was hätten sie denn gerne?

Hab noch keinen plan...


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juni 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hast du Angst das du es putzen müsstest


 Erwischt!


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2014)

Soderle, 
nur für Barbara haben wir noch das Tal mit den vielen Brückchen mitgenommen, damit die Räder noch etwas dreckig wurden. 

Sonst alles schön trocken. Am Drei-Seen-Blick haben wir euch in die Scheune gewunken und den Geburtstagskuchen halt ohne Geb.Kind genossen 

Hoffe, ihr hattet einen entspannten Abend!

Danke an die entspannten Mitfahrer, insbesondere im "Rad-Wander-Teil"...

grüße


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Danke an die entspannten Mitfahrer, insbesondere im "Rad-Wander-Teil"...
> grüße


 
Hat die Verfahrgarantie zugeschlagen?


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Hat die Verfahrgarantie zugeschlagen?



Nö,
aber nach drei Jahren sieht der ein oder andere "Weg" anders aus als gedacht 

grüße und viel Spaß und gutes Wetter beim Alpen-X!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2014)

Hat Spaß gemacht danke Carsten


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2014)

heute jemand spontan gegen 16.00 uhr?

grüße


----------



## shmee (15. Juli 2014)

Ist mir leider zu früh, könnte ab 18:30, aber die Vorhersage ist ja bis jetzt leider nicht so prall. Werde hier um ca. 17:00 noch mal posten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2014)

Leider nicht, aber Do. geht gut, Flo (alias Dr. Hasi) wird auch mit von der Partie sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2014)

@Chris: für mich leider zu spät, wollte Gen Süden und bin jetzt schon startbereit...
@Bernd: Do gibt's Besuch aus der CH, passt nicht...

Grüße!


----------



## shmee (15. Juli 2014)

Bin dann heute auch raus, werde es zeitlich wohl nicht schaffen. Donnerstag bin ich leider auf Dienstreise. :/


----------



## der.anderehelge (15. Juli 2014)

Donnerstag will ich wieder mal mitspielen. Habt ihr schon Ort und Zeit augewürfelt?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2014)

Nein, noch nicht, weil Flo noch nicht genau weiß, wann er aus dem Büro wegkommt. Ort könnten sein die üblichen Verdächtigen im 7GB ...


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juli 2014)

Mein Bike ist immer noch in Reparatur,daher bin ich für Donnerstag leider auch raus


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2014)

...immer noch?

Schöne Sche..., und das bei dem Wetter am WE? 

Ggf. doch mal eins leihen, sonst mußt du ja mit Dackelschneidern unterwegs sein  

grüße
C.

...der sich gestern blutige Knie beim Exploren geholt h at. Verdammt zugewachsen ist so einiges schon im Süden...


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...immer noch?
> 
> Schöne Sche..., und das bei dem Wetter am WE?
> 
> ...


HalloJa leider imm


sun909 schrieb:


> ...immer noch?
> 
> Schöne Sche..., und das bei dem Wetter am WE?
> 
> ...


Da sagst Du was!Die Gabel musste wieder eingeschickt werden,und Cannondale hatte gerade neue Produktvorstellung,
sodass es solange dauert.Könnte kotzen!
Am Wochenende bin ich in Berlin,da brauche ich kein Bike.


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2014)

Oh,
hatte ich bei C'dale schneller gedacht.

Nun denn, dann viel Spass mit Berliner Weiße am WE!

Grüße


----------



## Sechser (17. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht’s aus heute abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Wie sieht’s aus heute abend?


 18.00 Chinaschiff-fahren einige,es wurde sich über whats ap verabredet!


----------



## Sechser (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Tja, dann bin ich wohl offensichtlich der letzte Nur-noch-dieses-Forum-hier-Nutzer ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juli 2014)

Nicht ganz: 18:30 Uhr fahren Flo & ich ab P&R Ramersdorf; wer dazukommen mag, gerne, vielleicht auch die Chinaschifffahrer ...


----------



## Sechser (17. Juli 2014)

Aha, die letzten Mohikaner ...

Bernd, ich schau Mal, vielleicht gehe ich auch nur ein bisschen im Kofo spielen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juli 2014)

... spiel´doch mit uns; wir beißen auch nicht ...


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Tja, dann bin ich wohl offensichtlich der letzte Nur-noch-dieses-Forum-hier-Nutzer ...



Schau mal in die IG zu dem Thema...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (17. Juli 2014)

Tja, Rosinante, aus Deinem intimen Tête-à-Tête mit dem Häschen wurde ja nichts ... war aber wieder mal eine lustige Truppe heute ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Tja, Rosinante, aus Deinem intimen Tête-à-Tête mit dem Häschen wurde ja nichts ... war aber wieder mal eine lustige Truppe heute ...


... man muß auch mal Verzicht üben können ... ;-)


----------



## Stumpi29 (21. Juli 2014)

Morgen 18:30 Uhr RD ? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## shmee (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn sich das Wetter wieder fängt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,
ich wäre Mittwoch in Bonn und dann für eine ABendrunde zu haben. 

Morgen ist mir die Vorhersage zu schlecht 

grüße


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Morgen 18:30 Uhr RD ? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit ?


 Wenn es tatsächlich heute aufreißt, bin ich dabei. Habe mein Bike dabei!


----------



## shmee (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, vom Aufreißen würde ich es auch abhängig machen, so ist es aktuell ja derart drückend.....


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2014)

na, mal wieder toll Verlass auf den Wetterbericht 

Viel Spaß euch heute abend, ich düse dann trotzdem morgen abend los, wenn wer Zeit hat, gerne melden.

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (22. Juli 2014)

Ich schau heute Abend ob ich es schaffe, hab kurz vorher noch nen Termin. Melde mich dann kurz hier, wenn ich dabei bin, sonst wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin dann heute Abend in Ramersdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (22. Juli 2014)

Ich seh zu, dass ich um 18:30 da bin Jörg, falls ich später komme, schreib ich dir ne SMS/WhatsApp.


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich seh zu, dass ich um 18:30 da bin Jörg, falls ich später komme, schreib ich dir ne SMS/WhatsApp.


 Alles klar


----------



## Stumpi29 (22. Juli 2014)

Mache mich auch gleich auf den Weg ...


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2014)

Will auch mit-muss aber arbeiten!
Bike ist endlich fertig!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2014)

Und? Matschig?

Grüße


----------



## shmee (23. Juli 2014)

So lala, die ein oder andere schlammige Stelle gefunden, Boden insg. noch etwas feucht, dürfte aber heute Abend schon fast alles wieder knochentrocken sein. Alles in allem ne feine Tour mit etwas höherem Tempo, an dem irgendwie keiner Schuld sein wollte, aber alle haben Gas gegeben. 

Dafür dann zur Belohnung am Ende ne Riesenpizza am Rhein.


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich wollte, um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf stehen.


----------



## Stumpi29 (24. Juli 2014)

Bin leider raus ... Probleme mit dem Bike ! :-(


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich wollte, um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf stehen.


 Hole mein Rädchen erst morgen ab,für Afterbiergarten bin ich eventuell zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich wollte, um 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf stehen.


Leider krank 

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (24. Juli 2014)

Leider heute auch raus, aber im Moment regnet es auch recht stark, wenn es nicht deutlich aufklart, wird es leider auch nix mit Biergarten.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Leider krank
> 
> Grüsse


 Gute Besserung!
@Christian,wow in Godesberg tröpfelt es nur!


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung Carsten, in Endenich kam gerade ein starker Gewitterregen mit viel Akustik runter. Das Radar behauptet aber, dass alles andere um Bonn rumzieht...


----------



## sibu (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich so aus dem Bürofenster schaue, liegt das nächste Gewitter über dem Oberhau und zieht Richtung Süd-Südwest. Da würde ich für das Siebengebirge noch keine Entwarnung geben. Problem für die Vorhersage des Regenradars ist, das sich die Gewitter gerade bilden und nicht als fertige Gebilde mit dem Wind durch die Gegend ziehen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2014)

Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2014)

Ich sitze in Oberpleis im Büro und habe aktuell einen verschwommenen Blick durch Starkregen auf den Ölberg...


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2014)

Dann verschiebe ich mal auf morgen...


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2014)

morgen jemand?

In der Hoffnung, dass es nicht wieder schüttet wie heute 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2014)

Lieber Donnerstag, wollte morgen mit dem Patrick nach Bad Ems.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Lieber Donnerstag, wollte morgen mit dem Patrick nach Bad Ems.


 Donnerstag klingt gut!


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2014)

Ok
Morgen 1830 Ramersdorf

Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14964


Bin schon früher unterwegs, wer dann kann, vorher melden...

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2014)

Nach blutigem quickie mit Daniel vorab dann zielstrebig auf Damenwunsch den Ölberg erobert und jede Menge Dornen gesammelt...

Der Konfuzius-360-Trail ist leider mit dicken Stämmen dicht, den Bunker hat's mit dem Regen auch gut erwischt und neue Bäume quer 

Grüsse


----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. August 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

Danke euch nochmals herzlich, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt, für die schicke Tour (den Teil um den Dornheckensee kannte ich so auch noch nicht) und die netten Mitfahrer (sorry Anfänger, das musste ja auch mal sein).

In der Tat der Anstieg zum "Ölberg" war schon hart 

Hier noch 2 Fotos vom Handgelenk:


----------



## sun909 (1. August 2014)

Moin,
gerne wieder 

Danke für die Fotos !

Grüße 
C.


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2014)

Dienstag jemand ab Köwi am Start?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dienstag jemand ab Köwi am Start?
> 
> Grüße


Leider Arbeit!


----------



## Dart (4. August 2014)

eher nicht


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dienstag jemand ab Köwi am Start?
> 
> Grüße


Wann denn? Früh oder spät?

Grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dienstag jemand ab Köwi am Start?
> 
> Grüße


Wenn es nicht Regnet und ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit wegkomme.


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2014)

Bei mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Wolfgang: meld dich bevor du losfährst. Wenn fahre ich mit micha früher los, würden dich dann einsammeln...

Grüße


----------



## shmee (5. August 2014)

18:30 Köwi könnte ich schaffen, ich sag dir vorher bescheid Carsten. Wolfgang, sollen wir wenn zusammen anreisen? Treffpunkt Chinaschiff so 17:50?


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2014)

Hi,
ich fahre vorher schon mit Micha, versuche dann um 18.30 da zu sein. Sonst gebe ich Bescheid und wir nehmen einen anderen Treffpunkt 

bis später
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. August 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Wolfgang, sollen wir wenn zusammen anreisen? Treffpunkt Chinaschiff so 17:50?



17:50uhr wird knapp. 5min später am China Schiff .


----------



## cryo (5. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre vorher schon mit Micha, versuche dann um 18.30 da zu sein. Sonst gebe ich Bescheid und wir nehmen einen anderen Treffpunkt
> 
> bis später
> C.


ich würde mich heute anschliessen. Bin um 18:30 am Nachtigallental.

Gruß,

Marcelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. August 2014)

Sorry Marcelo für den "Quickie" heute, aber die Pizzeria war zu verlockend 

Hast Micha aber noch erwischt hab ich gehört... 

Nächstes Mal dann doch die 2000HM Tour!

Grüsse


----------



## cryo (5. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sorry Marcelo für den "Quickie" heute, aber die Pizzeria war zu verlockend
> 
> Hast Micha aber noch erwischt hab ich gehört...
> 
> ...



ja hab Micha noch erwischt. Wir sind dann zusammen nach Hause gefahren. Über die 2000hm reden wir dann beim nächsten Mal


----------



## kurvenkratzer (7. August 2014)

Hi,
morgen nachmittag solls schön werden: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14973 (14h15)


----------



## Stumpi29 (12. August 2014)

Tach,

jemand heute Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde 7GB ab RD 18.30 Uhr ?


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2014)

Hi,
bei mir noch unklar.

Weiß erst gegen 15.00 Bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2014)

Gibt nix bei mir...

Grüße und viel Spasss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. August 2014)

Moin,
Für Glüder morgen schlage ich 12.00 Abfahrt vor.

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite vor der Brücke.
Navi: 
Balkhauser Weg
42659‎ Solingen

Schoner nicht vergessen!wird teils rumpeliger 

Kein offizielles Guiding, keine Dimb-Tour.

Wer mitmag, bitte vorher hier melden...

Grüsse


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wird teils rumpeliger



hier hat es die letzten tage recht viel geregnet. auch schlamm und glätte sollten also eure begleiter sein


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2014)

Tja, Regen gabs überall 

Ab in den Süden wäre die Devise...

Schönes WE


----------



## Redfraggle (16. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja, Regen gabs überall
> 
> Ab in den Süden wäre die Devise...
> 
> Schönes WE


Ich Zähl schon die Tage-noch 2 Wochen,dann ist Urlaub angesagt!


----------



## meg-71 (16. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich Zähl schon die Tage-noch 2 Wochen,dann ist Urlaub angesagt!


14...13.....


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. August 2014)

Carsten,
Andrea und ich fahren morgen mit.


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2014)

SMS bekommen? Oder neue Nr?

Grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. August 2014)

Keine SMS bekommem und auch keine neue Nr.


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2014)

Hab dir gerade noch was per threema geschickt und zur Sicherheit PN!

Würde die Planung heute gerne ändern...
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2014)

Ok,
wir glüdern heute NICHT!

Für den fall, dass jemand so zum Treffpunkt kommen wollte 

Gehen dutchen...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (20. August 2014)

Heute Abend jemand Bock auf ne kurze knackige Trailrunde durch den Ennert? Start 18:00 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2014)

Kann nicht...

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2014)

Kann nicht...

Grüsse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2014)

Leider draußen wg. Verwandtenbesuch ...


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. August 2014)

Bin in Landshut :-(


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. August 2014)

Heute regenfreunde zum fahren vertreten?


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. August 2014)

Bin in Wien, aber hier regnet es auch.


----------



## Freckles (26. August 2014)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Heute regenfreunde zum fahren vertreten?


Bei DEM Regen? Niemals!


----------



## Redfraggle (26. August 2014)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Heute regenfreunde zum fahren vertreten?


 Durcheinander?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. August 2014)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Heute regenfreunde zum fahren vertreten?



Hej Flo, Gerade erst gelesen, aber das ist mir heute zu taff; wie sieht es denn bei dir am Freitag aus? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2014)

Wie schaut es heute ab dem Nachmittag aus? 7GB, Ennert, VB+KoFo?


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2014)

hi,
bin das WE wahrscheinlich inkl. heute leider raus 

grüße!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. September 2014)

Jemand heute Abend Lust?


----------



## Stumpi29 (2. September 2014)

Bin leider raus ... Muss meine Kassette erstmal tauschen ! Hoffe dies aber bis Do. geschafft zu haben !


----------



## sun909 (2. September 2014)

Do könnte ich, auch früher.

Ahrtal ?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. September 2014)

Donnerstag kann ich nicht, da muß ich alles richten für das Wochenende für´s Rennen.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Hi Micha,
ja schade...
Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen 

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Der Kurvenkratzer tourt am WE wieder eine nette Tour durchs 7G:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14996

grüße


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Tach,
habe vom Balu Maxxis DHF/DHR in der Bergaborientierten Version bekommen (s. meine Anzeigen).

Wer was von denen gebrauchen kann zum Spezialpreis, bitte melden 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2014)

Das wäre doch mal was.

http://www.lopifit.nl/home


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2014)

Das wäre doch mal was.

http://www.lopifit.nl/home


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2014)

Jemand am Donnerstag Abend Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2014)

Hier der Link für alle die Donnerstag können und wollen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15025

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (29. September 2014)

Ich werde morgen eine sehr gemütliche Wiedereinsteiger-Reha-Tour machen.
18-30 Ramersdorf. Jemand dabei?


----------



## looooop (29. September 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen eine sehr gemütliche Wiedereinsteiger-Reha-Tour machen.
> 18-30 Ramersdorf. Jemand dabei?


Da bin ich dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. September 2014)

Leider anderweitig verabredet - ohne Rad ...


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen eine sehr gemütliche Wiedereinsteiger-Reha-Tour machen.
> 18-30 Ramersdorf. Jemand dabei?


 
Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...
Muss leider morgen wieder lange arbeiten...


----------



## looooop (30. September 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen eine sehr gemütliche Wiedereinsteiger-Reha-Tour machen.
> 18-30 Ramersdorf. Jemand dabei?


schaffe es heute leider doch nicht ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2014)

looooop schrieb:


> schaffe es heute leider doch nicht ...


Hallo Daniel, wie wäre es denn mit Donnerstag, da könnte man später auch schön einkehren??


----------



## sun909 (30. September 2014)

Hallo Jerry,
schön, dass du wieder aufs Rad kannst!

Do kann ich nicht...

Grüsse


----------



## Sechser (30. September 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muss leider morgen wieder lange arbeiten...



Jaja, die Welt ist hart und ungerecht – aber nach deeeem Urlaub ist wohl wieder mal etwas Arbeit angesagt ...  


Was ist hier eigentlich in den sieben Bergen los, das ist ja wie leergefegt. Ich glaube, aus der Entfernung ein paar Anfänger gesehen zu haben, aber sonst: keine Menschenseele weit und breit!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Oktober 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich in den sieben Bergen los, das ist ja wie leergefegt. Ich glaube, aus der Entfernung ein paar Anfänger gesehen zu haben, aber sonst: keine Menschenseele weit und breit!



... das können wir gerne am Freitagnachmittag oder evtl. Sonntag (dann wegen der Wanderer wohl früh, aber auch gerne Ahr) ändern ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. Oktober 2014)

Also Donnerstag hätte ich denke ich Zeit. Wer hätte denn noch Zeit?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Oktober 2014)

Do. leider nicht, aber Freitagnachmittag; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (2. Oktober 2014)

Bernd: morgen könnte ich, wenn überhaupt, nur sehr kurzfristig, daher rechne mal nicht mit mir.
SO ist mir diesmal zu früh (die Nacht ist kurz ...)


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Oktober 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Bernd: morgen könnte ich, wenn überhaupt, nur sehr kurzfristig, daher rechne mal nicht mit mir.
> SO ist mir diesmal zu früh (die Nacht ist kurz ...)


 
Nacht kurz?Senile Bettflucht?


----------



## Sechser (3. Oktober 2014)

Das kommt bestimmt auch bald.  

Noch ist der Grund viel profaner: Sohn im Party-fähigem aber noch Führerschein-losem Alter; Das heißt, ich darf mitten in der Nacht ans Ende der Welt gurken, wo die Landkarte nur weiße Flecken hat, um ihn wieder einzusammeln.


----------



## sun909 (3. Oktober 2014)

Schenk ihm einen Schlafsack


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
jemand Donnerstag unterwegs ab Ramersdorf?

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Oktober 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> jemand Donnerstag unterwegs ab Ramersdorf?
> 
> grüße


 Wenn's Wetter passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich dachte Du darfst gar nicht biken!


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2014)

Moerja wollte fahren, ist aber nicht an ihrem Rechner gewesen


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Oktober 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moerja wollte fahren, ist aber nicht an ihrem Rechner gewesen


 Aha,daß klärt die Sache natürlich!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin prinzipiell auch morgen für ne Tour zu haben!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Sa im 7geb?


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047

Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Oktober 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047
> 
> Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.


 Muss mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder arbeiten


Kein Problem Barbara, dann komm ich dich abholen und wir fahren zusammen zum trinken dahin, ich kann dann eh noch nicht fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## AnjaR (21. Oktober 2014)

Super Idee Micha.


----------



## Stumpi29 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist heute jmd für ne Runde 7GB zu haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2014)

Kann leider heute nicht; Do. geht aber gut, evtl. auch Mi. Grüße BG


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
kann heut leider nicht...

Grüsse


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. Oktober 2014)

Fahre bei den nachtbikern mit. Komm doch auch mit? Wenns nichtmehr geht können wir ja immernoch schauen? Grüße, flo


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Oktober 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Ist heute jmd für ne Runde 7GB zu haben ?


Oh,es lebt noch!
Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß heute Abend!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Oktober 2014)

So hier ein kleiner Bericht von gestern, für die Daheim gebliebenen.

Haben uns gestern ersteinmal den Berg hoch geschleppt, über die Straße. Mit wunderschönen Aussichten.









Als wir dann am ersten Traileinstieg angekommen waren fing auch der Spaß an









Dann gab es lecker Essen, in dem Bikechillout




Nach der Stärkung sahen wir auch die ominösen Hanghühner




Vor der Hänge Brücke




Überquerung der Brücke




Und die abschließende Abfahrt




Ein traumhafter Tag, bei Kaiserwetter

Es es grüßt der stunt-beck


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2014)

Glückskinder! Tolle Fotos, rockt die Trails dort! 

Grüße


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So hier ein kleiner Bericht von gestern, für die Daheim gebliebenen.
> Vor der Hänge Brücke
> 
> 
> ...



Den Trail sind wir im August auch bei trocknem Wetter gefahren, nur unser Guide hat uns mit dem Shuttle hochgefahren.





VG
Werner


----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Bilder, Micha


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2014)

Morgen jemand Bock zu fahren bei dem guten Wetter?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. November 2014)

Bock sehr, Zeit leider nicht; evtl. aber So. früh, wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2014)

Hi Bernd,
Samstag Abend Party=\Sonntag morgen biken glaub ich 

Was macht deine neue Lampe? Zufrieden?

Bis bald!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> Samstag Abend Party=\Sonntag morgen biken glaub ich
> 
> Was macht deine neue Lampe? Zufrieden?
> ...



Taghell und das über mehr als 3 Stunden bei voller Leistung =>  ! Wie schaut es denn mit einem möglichen Spitzkehrenkurs für Fortgeschrittene aus? Grüße B.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2014)

Spitzkehren-Training gerade zu matschig...

Kann man nicht vernünftig üben und die Kurven gehen dabei hopps.

Hoffe auf trockeneres Wetter.


Grüsse


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2014)

@Rosinantenfahrt wegen Sonntag muss ich klären Zuhause was wäre denn früh für dich?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. November 2014)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt wegen Sonntag muss ich klären Zuhause was wäre denn früh für dich?


Früh heißt Start zwischen 8 und 8:30 Uhr, zurück bis 10:30 Uhr spätestens. Sorry, aber wg. Familie geht es nicht anders. Tel.-Nr. kommt per PN ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. November 2014)

Update für den Glühweinexpress am Freitag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-stammtisch-im-rhein-sieg-kreis.86152/page-47#post-12491416

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin, 
sollen wir eigentlich nicht mal eine Zusammenfassung/Umbenennung vornehmen?

Wir könnten das Ding hier "Gemütlichfahrer Di/Mi/Do Ramersdorf/Köwi/7G" nennen.

Im KoFo sind wir ja doch seltenst unterwegs und es müßte nicht noch im Donnerstags-Arbeiter-Thread diskutiert werden. 

Sooo viel ist hier ja leider auch nicht mehr los 

Umbenennung seitens Mod scheint auf wenig Resonanz zu stoßen, eine Anfrage dazu blieb unbeantwortet...

Was meinen die üblichen Verdächtigen?

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2014)

...


sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sollen wir eigentlich nicht mal eine Zusammenfassung/Umbenennung vornehmen?
> 
> Wir könnten das Ding hier "Gemütlichfahrer Di/Mi/Do Ramersdorf/Köwi/7G" nennen.
> ...



... gute Idee; wie wäre es mit "Gemütlichfahrer 7G"? Grüße B.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi Bernd, 
Lust schon, Zeit nein 

Grüsse


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Dezember 2014)

Fände die Umbenennung auch gut!

Wie sieht es aus, diesen Mittwoch jemand zu haben für ne Tour?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Dezember 2014)

Mittwoch wird leider zu knapp, aber Donnerstag paßt ganz gut ...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann Donnerstag leider nicht und bin aber auf jeden Fall heute unterwegs! Grüße, flo


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir weder noch 

Grüße!


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir weder noch 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir weder noch 

Grüße!


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Dezember 2014)

@sun und das gleich dreimal!

Was ist eigentlich dieses Jahr mit abglühen?!


----------



## AnjaR (17. Dezember 2014)

Dann mach mal einen Terminvorschlag. Ich hätte schon Lust darauf.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Dezember 2014)

Na traditionell findet das am 23. statt!
Vorhergehend kleines Tourchen gefahren- auch schon mal nur am Rhein lang von Godesberg 
nach Bonn.
Ich muss,leider wie dienstags immer,lang arbeiten,würde dann aber später dazustossen.
Als Anregung 20.00 in Bonn auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt,beim Engeltreff.
Das ist die Weihnachtspyramide am Friedensplatz.


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ähm,
darf ich dran erinnern, dass am 23.12. in Bonn wir schon vor verschlossenen Hahn standen  ...

Also entweder in Köln (da sind wir eh in gemischter Runde an dem Tag Geschenke shoppen und  ) oder am 22.12.

Meinungen?

Grüsse


----------



## AnjaR (18. Dezember 2014)

Dann gerne Barbara's Vorschlag, aber am 22.12.


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2014)

Würde ich vom Wetter abhängig machen. Bei der Sauerei gerade macht radeln wenig Spass...

Schaue ich mir morgen an, sonst gerne.

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na traditionell findet das am 23. statt!
> Vorhergehend kleines Tourchen gefahren- auch schon mal nur am Rhein lang von Godesberg
> nach Bonn.
> Ich muss,leider wie dienstags immer,lang arbeiten,würde dann aber später dazustossen.
> ...




Wie wäre es denn hier mit   http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15121

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange hat Godesberg denn auf? Finde persönlich den Bonner WM schöner, wenn ich das so sagen darf 

Samstag wolltest du nicht fahren?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> darf ich dran erinnern, dass am 23.12. in Bonn wir schon vor verschlossenen Hahn standen  ...
> 
> 
> ...



Weil wir vorher in Godesberg waren und erst sehr spät in Bonn ankamen.
Da ich sowohl Montag als auch Dienstag lange arbeiten muss,wäre mir Bonn natürlich lieber.Weiß nicht,ob ich um 19.30 noch d





sun909 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat Godesberg denn auf? Finde persönlich den Bonner WM schöner, wenn ich das so sagen darf
> 
> Samstag wolltest du nicht fahren?
> 
> Grüße


Der Bonner ist sicher schöner,aber auf dem Godesberger gibt's nen guten Glühwein.


----------



## sibu (18. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat Godesberg denn auf? Finde persönlich den Bonner WM schöner, wenn ich das so sagen darf


Godesberg bis 19:30, Bonn bis 21:30. Da bleibt für Godesberg nicht wirklich viel Zeit ...


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2014)

@Barbara: 
ne ne,
da trügt dich die Erinnerung 

Am letzten Tag machen die Bonner früher zu. Das war "damals" unser Problem. Statt bis 21.30 Uhr bzw. Ende offen, war da um Punkt 20.00 Uhr leider Schicht!

Godesberg macht um 19.30 Uhr zu... Bonn am 22.12. sollte bis 21.30 Uhr auf haben.
(Edit: hier war der Sibu schneller; danke! bis man den Kram findet  )

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat Godesberg denn auf? Finde persönlich den Bonner WM schöner, wenn ich das so sagen darf
> 
> Samstag wolltest du nicht fahren?
> 
> Grüße


Doch da wollte ich auch fahren


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Barbara:
> ne ne,
> da trügt dich die Erinnerung
> 
> ...


Wir sind doch flexibel, können auch nach Bonn fahren

Dann würde ich allerdings schon um 16 Uhr 30 starten


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wir können auch wieder beides ins Auge fassen 

Kurzer Stop in Godesberg und dann gen Bonn...

Bin da auch flexibel. Also dann Start um 16.30?

Wg. Samstag weiß ich morgen Bescheid.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir können auch wieder beides ins Auge fassen
> 
> Kurzer Stop in Godesberg und dann gen Bonn...
> 
> ...



Dann käme ich nach Bonn!Muss ja bis 19.00 arbeiten!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Dezember 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir sind doch flexibel, können auch nach Bonn fahren
> 
> Dann würde ich allerdings schon um 16 Uhr 30 starten




Dann solltest Du den LMB Eintrag noch ändern!


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Dezember 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du den LMB Eintrag noch ändern!


jawoll


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Dezember 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> jawoll



Prima!


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2015)

Moin,
für die Termin-Tomburg-Verschläfer 

Starten um 12.00 in Ramersdorf zu einer entspannten Runde.

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2015)

...und wie angesprochen, mache ich hier mal "zu" und habe einen neuen Thread "Gemütlichfahrer Siebengebirge" aufgemacht, der die alten Dienstagstreff und Dienstags-langarbeitende Donnerstagsfahrende aufnehmen soll...


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...und wie angesprochen, mache ich hier mal "zu" und habe einen neuen Thread "Gemütlichfahrer Siebengebirge" aufgemacht, der die alten Dienstagstreff und Dienstags-langarbeitende Donnerstagsfahrende aufnehmen soll...



Okay,dokey!


----------



## GoldMTB (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wann fahrt ihr noch mal ab Ramersdorf?
Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo GoldMTB die Seite wird nicht mehr benutzt. Hier ist der neue Link
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gemuetlichfahrer-siebengebirge.740535/page-14#post-12955435

Grüße Micha


----------



## KervyN (26. Mai 2015)

Dann lass den Thread hier doch mal zumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Mai 2015)

...kann nur ein Mod 

Insofern einfach nicht mehr posten, dann versackt der Thread...

*---- C L O S E D ---*


----------



## kurvenkratzer (24. Juni 2015)

wer heute aktiv werden will:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15412


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo GoldMTB die Seite wird nicht mehr benutzt. Hier ist der neue Link
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gemuetlichfahrer-siebengebirge.740535/page-14#post-12955435
> 
> Grüße Micha


----------



## nosek2012 (27. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ist denn die Gruppe noch aktiv? Ich bin neu in der Region und suche Anschluss. Ich freue mich auf jede Rückmeldung


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist denn die Gruppe noch aktiv? Ich bin neu in der Region und suche Anschluss. Ich freue mich auf jede Rückmeldung


Siehe Hinweis in anderen Thema, kannst mich gerne per PN anschreiben


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2019)

Wer noch mitmag, Wetter soll ja ab Mittags trocken sein:

Freitag steht der jährliche Ausflug gen Hennef zum Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein-Leer-Trinken steht an...

Teils wird von Köln, teils ab Beuel, teils ab Seelscheid gefahren, am besten einfach im Termin fragen 

Zur Anmeldung geht's hier lang:





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Grüße
C.


----------



## sibu (28. November 2019)

Das Wetter für Freitag Abend sieht ganz passabel aus: Trocken, aber es wird kalt auf der Rückfahrt:


----------



## bk01 (5. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ist die Gruppe hier noch aktiv?
Wie kommt man in den Genuss mit fahren zu dürfen?
LG Björn


----------



## bikeadventure (8. März 2022)

Ich bin auch interessiert  Können zur Not auch zu zweit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. März 2022)

Hi,
aktiv nicht wirklich aufgrund der Sperrungen im 7G.

Da das Forum außerdem die Mitfahrplattform „Last Minute Biking“ sang und klanglos gekillt hat, haben sich ein Großteil der Mitfahrer auch direkt hier verabschiedet.

Grüße 
C.


----------



## sibu (13. März 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> aktiv nicht wirklich aufgrund der Sperrungen im 7G.
> 
> Da das Forum außerdem die Mitfahrplattform „Last Minute Biking“ sang und klanglos gekillt hat, haben sich ein Großteil der Mitfahrer auch direkt hier verabschiedet.
> ...


Das war nicht sang- und klanglos, sondern stand im Einklang mit den Corona-Bestimmungen der ersten Welle. Die Frage ist eher, wann das LMB wieder aufgemacht wird.


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Das war nicht sang- und klanglos, sondern stand im Einklang mit den Corona-Bestimmungen der ersten Welle. Die Frage ist eher, wann das LMB wieder aufgemacht wird.



Tja, komisch, dass es auch die Sommer über weg war. 

Corona war mE nur vorgeschoben.

Grüße


----------



## route61 (12. April 2022)

Ohne das LMB kannst Du das Forum hier über kurz oder lang verzichten, weil keiner mehr rein schaut. Die  meisten verabreden sich doch heute schon nur noch über WhatsApp und keiner postet etwas öffentlich Jede Gruppe für sich.


----------



## sibu (12. April 2022)

Problem der WhatsApp ist halt, dass man als Neuling die Gruppe(n) finden muss und einen Einladungs-Link braucht, hier kann man als Gast zumindest lesen und auch die öffentlichen LMB-Termine waren für jedermann sichtbar.


----------

